# ***New CLs***



## Speedah

New thread to talk about NEW CLs coming out! 

The old thread for reference: http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-317024.html


----------



## sumnboutme

i think the blue acid python vps are $1255...not sure if LV already has them but it's worth a shot to call...


----------



## lilmissb

^ARGH! Did not  need to know this. Love the acid wash....


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG they're cheaper than I thought!! TIME TO SAVE!


----------



## CatNZ

omg.... acid blue python!!! too bad they won't ship to cali


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Are you sure?  I could have sworn they did...


----------



## Nieners

_Oooh those are gorgeous! Can't wait to see mod. pics from one of our girls _


----------



## sunny2

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Are you sure?  I could have sworn they did...



Yup, can't ship to or sell python in cali.


----------



## CCKL

^^some boutiques aren't so strict abt shipping python to cali...its worth asking!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Sorry, I don't remember if they were posted, now we know what Heidi Klum was wearing, the Ole Ole in charcoal suede from saks.com

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1246373473469&ev19=2:16


----------



## madamelizaking

Patrick at scp told me the same . One day... In the not so distant future.. I'll have my blue acid python Madame Claude. 




CCKL said:


> ^^some boutiques aren't so strict abt shipping python to cali...its worth asking!!


----------



## ShoeBunny

Anyone know the price for the green lizard VPs?


----------



## techie81

I'm going to guess that the blue acid python for the Lady Claude is cheaper than the VP?


----------



## sumnboutme

LV ships python to Cali.


----------



## sunny2

sumnboutme said:


> LV ships python to Cali.



That's awesome. I guess I can always ask!

Does anyone know how much the clutch covered in CLs are going to cost? Also.... I hope they have an additional shoulder strap! That would be cute or it's going to leave marks carrying that thing!!!

Also does anyone know what colors the Biancas will come in and how much the pythons will cost?.... 

I'm really excited for the fall collection! Lots of gorgeous shoes coming out. I'm glad they brought the brogues back!


----------



## madamelizaking

Bianca comes in rouge pat black pat oxblood pat aubergine pat and black calf ( Im not sure on the calf but the rest is what was in the boutique look book


----------



## carlinha

ShoeBunny said:


> Anyone know the price for the green lizard VPs?



this current season it was $1395... it may go up to $1495 with price increases... or hopefully stay the same!

can someone enlighten me on what the difference is between rouge patent and oxblood patent?  they sound the same to me....

i think the python VPs are gonna be in the $1200-1300 range.  

and i do think the lady claude will be cheaper than the VPs... but not by much


----------



## Nico3327

Apologies in advance for the seemingly stupid question, but what is the best way to go about getting one of these new pairs?  My eyes starting bulging when I read "green lizard vp."  I love *carlinha*'s purple and red lizards and green is my favorite color so obviously it was meant to be that I should have these!  But I don't live in a city with a CL boutique.  What do you ladies suggest and how do you know when they are available?


----------



## rdgldy

Call CL in SCP and add your name to the list.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Call the South Coast Plaza boutique and get on the list.  As has been stated before, they will be available sometime between Oct. and Dec.


----------



## Nico3327

Just in time as a christmas present for myself!  Thanks all.


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha said:


> this current season it was $1395... it may go up to $1495 with price increases... or hopefully stay the same!
> 
> *can someone enlighten me on what the difference is between rouge patent and oxblood patent?  they sound the same to me....*
> 
> i think the python VPs are gonna be in the $1200-1300 range.
> 
> and i do think the lady claude will be cheaper than the VPs... but not by much



carlinha, the rouge is more of a red shade, whereas the oxblood is more of a dark purple shade that almost looks black.

Here's the oxblood patent Bianca from BH:







The rouge patent Bianca (sorry no stock pic):


----------



## rockvixen76

I've seen the Biancas in black patent and the wine patent that I bought, I have heard they are going to come in I think it's termed aubergine patent (a really nice grey/purple) I would also guess they will be done in a nude and a black kid....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> this current season it was $1395... it may go up to $1495 with price increases... or hopefully stay the same!
> 
> can someone enlighten me on what the difference is between rouge patent and oxblood patent? they sound the same to me....
> 
> i think the python VPs are gonna be in the $1200-1300 range.
> 
> and i do think the lady claude will be cheaper than the VPs... but not by much


 
The current price of lizard VPs are $1495 (that is what I paid when I bought mine ... price must have gone up since Carlinha bought hers)


----------



## Noegirl05

Wow... the acid python is really doing somemthing for me!!!! However I need to save for the Studded Vp's and the Green lizard Vp's!!!! Yay I'm excited! My borther said he is going to buy the lizard VP's for my birthday which is in september!  So my money will got to a bal part time!!! I want to order some classics like black patent VP and decollete.


----------



## Lec8504

i'm really sorry if this has been asked before..but will the blue acid wash python come in the VP style too?  Or just the Madame Claude?

I REALLY need to start saving...


----------



## rilokiley

I love the acid blue python! 

Does anyone know if it will be available in any closed-toe styles like Declic or Pigalle or (in my dreams) Clichy?


----------



## carlinha

you're right *naked*, i thought mine was $1295 but i think it was $1395... i know you and jet paid more for it a few months later.

thanks for the info on the bianca colors, *lav*!

*noegirl*, how lucky are you!!!  your brother is buying your green lizard VPs?!?!?  can i have your brother too please!


----------



## laureenthemean

rilokiley said:


> I love the acid blue python!
> 
> Does anyone know if it will be available in any closed-toe styles like Declic or Pigalle or (in my dreams) Clichy?


I think there might be some Declics and Pigalles, but no Clichys at all this season.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Lec8504 said:


> i'm really sorry if this has been asked before..but will the blue acid wash python come in the VP style too? Or just the Madame Claude?
> 
> I REALLY need to start saving...


 

I am also wondering about this... I have only seen the LC's in the acid python, but if there are VP's I am ALL over them... Anyone????


----------



## Noegirl05

Carla~ Yeah my brother i the best gift giver... he really goes all out for my birthday as I do his... his is just one month later LOL... Huby also said they cold be my birthday present but I think I am gonna end up getting 2 classics for the price of the lizard VP from hubby. Probably black patent VP and Black patent decollete. I despirately need more black CL's


----------



## Nancy7

Just in from Reghan @ SCP.....I'm already lovin' the Beautestrass

*Beautestrass*






*Miss Clichy*



*Pigalle 100*


----------



## Noegirl05

You know that would be the perfect wedding shoe if the satin was white/ivory(the top shoe)


----------



## Nancy7

^ita!!!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

the Beautestrass is gorgeous!  someone needs to go try them on and give us a modeling pic please!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

More *Bianca colors* are arriving - MyTheresa has just listed a green suede and Matches has what looks like charcoal suede, though it could be black.


----------



## rilokiley

laureenthemean said:


> I think there might be some Declics and Pigalles, but no Clichys at all this season.




Thanks *laureen*!


----------



## lolitablue

Noegirl05 said:


> You know that would be the perfect wedding shoe if the *satin was white/ivory*(the top shoe)



I am sure they do come in that color, just like the Uni Strass!! I like!!


----------



## lilmissb

That pigalle heel is HOT! Are they $595? Or have they gone down?


----------



## regeens

That leopard miss clichy is hot!


----------



## techie81

The Beautestrass is gorgeous by itself but I really need to see a modeling photo to convince me they won't look weird on.


----------



## techie81

rubyshoesday said:


> I am also wondering about this... I have only seen the LC's in the acid python, but if there are VP's I am ALL over them... Anyone????


Someone posted yesterday that they are coming in VP too!


----------



## cllover

*gasp* Love the pigalles!  Surely I can handle them in 100mm (I had to give up on the 120s ) Not sure I like the Miss Clichys, though - the toebox makes me think of a bun or dinner roll.... lol maybe i'm just weird


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, I really thought the big covered platform looked awkward, but they look better on.


----------



## lilmissb

^Oooh you tried them already?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yup.  I found them to run pretty narrow, more so than the Alti Pump, but I might have been trying too small a size.


----------



## belairprincess

lilmissb said:


> ^Oooh you tried them already?



I was next to a girl that tried them. They're ridiculously amazing on. I practically drooled on her and then made her buy them.


----------



## cllover

oooh can someone post pics of the Miss Clichys on?  

Is the pigalle in black patent or metallic black?  What is the difference between regular patent and metallic?


----------



## lilmissb

cllover I think it's regular patent.

What size did you try on in the miss clichy Laureen? So it runs sorta like the rolando?


----------



## sumnboutme

rubyshoesday said:


> I am also wondering about this... I have only seen the LC's in the acid python, but if there are VP's I am ALL over them... Anyone????



LV is getting them as well as Horatio...it's $1255 for VPs, $1195 (?) for LCs


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> cllover I think it's regular patent.
> 
> What size did you try on in the miss clichy Laureen? So it runs sorta like the rolando?



Reghan told me the Miss Clichy's sizing is weird and needs to be tried on.  She also said that with the newer styles, sizing is even more off than before.


----------



## lilmissb

^Great!  That makes it so hard for me then...


----------



## regeens

Oh no lilmiss.  We simply don't have enough styles in DJs to confirm our size


----------



## belairprincess

lilmissb said:


> ^Great!  That makes it so hard for me then...



Hi...I'm new I haven't gotten the hang of how to post yet but once I do you'll be sick of me! I'm true 38.5 in patent Rolandos & Decollete. If it's a suede Declic or Ron Ron I can go down to a 38. I tried on the Miss Clichy (not pony but black suede) and the 38.5 fit like a dream. I found them to be comfortable but steep(I love 140 or higher). Also, the girl that tried them on was true to her size too. She was a 37. 

Wait until I can figure out how to post my pics!


----------



## cllover

^Welcome, belair!  Yay pics


----------



## lilmissb

I know *regeens!* Sucks goats balls!

Thanks for the feedback *belairprincess!*


----------



## LavenderIce

cllover said:


> *gasp* Love the pigalles! Surely I can handle them in 100mm (I had to give up on the 120s ) Not sure I like the Miss Clichys, though - *the toebox makes me think of a bun or dinner roll*.... lol maybe i'm just weird


 
A few members felt that way when the Declic came out, especially in the yellow suede.


----------



## madamelizaking

not sure if this has been posted.

For the lower heel lovers

85 mm Declic!
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=QkxBQ0s=&season=actual&seasProdID=50I

off the topic, but i'm loving the new "Square" toe platforms!


----------



## mal

would somebody please try to get pics of the Miss Clichy on??? I think I might need these, but I have to see them on someone first! I tried Biancas on today and don't think I can get them to fit- even in the size that is too short the heel was loose 
welcome, *belairprincess*! You'll figure it out...


----------



## thoang0705

Those pigalles are TDF!  I would definitely snatch them up in 100s


----------



## belairprincess

mal said:


> would somebody please try to get pics of the Miss Clichy on??? I think I might need these, but I have to see them on someone first! I tried Biancas on today and don't think I can get them to fit- even in the size that is too short the heel was loose
> welcome, *belairprincess*! You'll figure it out...



Thank you *Mal*! I don't want to give away too much but I think I _might_ be able to post a photo of the Miss Clichy's after the Fed-Ex guy comes 

Thanks *LilMissb*!!

PS. It wasn't as tight in the toe box as the Rolando and not as loose and not as much toe cleavage as the suede Declic 140's


----------



## cllover

*lavender*, LOL glad I'm not crazy!


----------



## carlinha

Noegirl05 said:


> You know that would be the perfect wedding shoe if the satin was white/ivory(the top shoe)



i agree... does anyone know if this comes in white/ivory satin anywhere??!?!?!


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha said:


> i agree... does anyone know if this comes in white/ivory satin anywhere??!?!?!


 
carlinha, could the Beaute Strass be your possible wedding shoe???  

NM's lookbook has the black crepe satin/silver strass version listed at $2225 and the nude nappa at $995.  I don't know what everyone else is getting.


----------



## LavenderIce

While I was waiting or my shoes at the cobblers, I paid a visit to NM SF and tried on the following new styles:

Lima 
Trepoli 
Piros 
Bianca 
Top La 
Cathay


----------



## Melana613

carlinha said:


> i agree... does anyone know if this comes in white/ivory satin anywhere??!?!?!



I was at the NM in Fashion Island and saw a light colored version.  I can't remember the colors exactly, maybe a nude/rose gold with the rhinestones. It was beautiful.


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> While I was waiting or my shoes at the cobblers, I paid a visit to NM SF and tried on the following new styles:
> 
> Lima
> Trepoli
> Piros
> Bianca
> Top La
> Cathay


 
Hey *Lav*!  Please tell me how the Bianca and Cathy fit?  Did you have to size up or down?  Was it difficult to walk in the Bianca?  TIA!


----------



## dreachick2384

^^Hey Jance--I can tell you how those fit. I got the Bianca in Rouge from NM. They run huge. I had to go down to a 38 in them. In VP, I'm a 38.5 in patent, and 38 in the kid leather, but the kid leather ones are from the newer season that SCP got in, so they are running big as well. I'm usually a 38.5 to 39 (US 8 to 8.5) and have wide feet, and had to get the Bianca 38. They need a little bit of toe box stretching, which I'm ok with. The heel is a hair loose, but minimal. If I had narrow feet, I'd prolly need 37.5. Ahh! 
I tried the Cathay in a 38.5 and they were perfect. I'd need a 39 in NP's (don't have any, just tried on), so they are running a little big as well.


----------



## madamelizaking

FYI for those getting married, I believe bh is getting an off white satin vp with strass. Tip  $1295


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Ladies...if you go to the CL page at Barneys, they are showing a roccia python VP with red tip - there isn't an individual page for them up yet, but it looks like they will have them soon.  Just an FYI for those of you who really want them!


----------



## rdgldy

^that is very odd-they are showing a number of old styles on the page-leopard patent ernesta among them-I am guessing this is some kind of mistake.  They are gorgeous though.


----------



## meaghan<3

Are any stores getting the miss clichy or just boutiques?  There are none near me and I think I need to try them on first! Thnx!


----------



## sumnboutme

jancedtif said:


> Hey *Lav*!  Please tell me how the Bianca and Cathy fit?  Did you have to size up or down?  Was it difficult to walk in the Bianca?  TIA!



I needed a half size smaller in the Bianca as well...not sure about the kid coz I tried on the patent...i'm a 37 in VPs and i needed a 36.5 in the Biancas...hth


----------



## laureenthemean

meaghan<3 said:


> Are any stores getting the miss clichy or just boutiques?  There are none near me and I think I need to try them on first! Thnx!


I would go with whatever your Alti Pump size should have been.  I think you need to get a whole size down from the ones you had (that were too big for you).


----------



## meaghan<3

I had to size down a half a size too in The Bianca.  I'm a solid 40 in CLs and I got them in a 39.5


----------



## meaghan<3

laureenthemean said:


> I would go with whatever your Alti Pump size should have been.  I think you need to get a whole size down from the ones you had (that were too big for you).



Thanks, laureen!  Do you by chance know the pricing on them?


----------



## laureenthemean

meaghan<3 said:


> Thanks, laureen!  Do you by chance know the pricing on them?


Sorry, I don't remember.


----------



## mal

belairprincess said:


> Thank you *Mal*! I don't want to give away too much but I think I _might_ be able to post a photo of the Miss Clichy's after the Fed-Ex guy comes
> 
> Thanks *LilMissb*!!
> 
> PS. It wasn't as tight in the toe box as the Rolando and not as loose and not as much toe cleavage as the suede Declic 140's



 I can't wait- please post modeling pics right away! I hope they come today...  enjoying your collection thread btw!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

rdgldy said:


> ^that is very odd-they are showing a number of old styles on the page-leopard patent ernesta among them-I am guessing this is some kind of mistake.  They are gorgeous though.



Yeah, I was wondering about that too.  I guess I shouldn't get my hopes up, lol.  Thanks for clarifying


----------



## mal

These are in at CL Madison. They also just got the Miss Clichy in Nude and Black Kid, and Leopard Pony...    Help me!


----------



## Nieners

_*Mal*, those are TDF! _


----------



## rdgldy

Oh, *Mal*, I can't wait to see all your beauties.


----------



## mal

My Pigalles should be here Friday, posted pics of the New Piaf in the collection thread earlier...
PS the Kid Miss Clichy are about $850, the Leopard "a little more". I want Black Suede, but I'll wait til we know more about the sizing. Even the Madison Boutique store manager didn't know yet- no one had tried them yet??? NYC ladies???


----------



## azhangie

holy crap 850??? Argghhhh....I sorta dont mind not eating for a month for the miss clichys.


----------



## mal

I know, as I've said before food is overrated lol


----------



## siserilla

Does anyone know anything about pricing for the Altadama Croco in dark gray? And where/when they will be available? I have to have them.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would guess like $7k-8k.


----------



## siserilla

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I would guess like $7k-8k.


My dreams were just crushed. There's no way I can justify spending that much.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sorry, I don't know the exact prices, but I know croc CLs are very expensive.  The croc Rolando was around $7k, and I'm using that as a guide.


----------



## mal

maybe something in Python instead???


----------



## rdgldy

Python is a little more realistic, even lizard is a bargain next to croc!


----------



## siserilla

I want something in dark gray. 

What about the watersnake decolletes? 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-317024-297.html#post11206005


----------



## belairprincess

mal said:


> I can't wait- please post modeling pics right away! I hope they come today...  enjoying your collection thread btw!



Don't worry as SOON as I get them I'll post pics...ALONG WITH MY FOUR OTHER NEW PAIRS


----------



## cllover

Footcandyshoes has the Paola:

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=PAOLA!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D29%26dept%3DF%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26category%3DREG%26


----------



## sumnboutme

siserilla said:


> I want something in dark gray.
> 
> What about the watersnake decolletes?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-317024-297.html#post11206005



the decolletes, altadamas and biancas (and maybe more) come in gray python...


----------



## bagpunk

i am still recovering from the shock of discovering the existance of the fuchsia lizard VPs....

anywhooo....

can i confirm with everyone, or someone, that the fucshia lizard as pictured in posted pic in old thread is *not* barbie pink? that it is darker pink, or magenta? so, darker purple-ish pink...?

and, does anyone have a clearer pic of the acid wash python....? i saw the one taken from the singapore boutique but for some reason it looks sparkly to me....?

and, i heard the green lizard is kelly green? can someone enlighten me as to what kind of green that is...?

thanks!!


----------



## savvysgirl

The UK boutiques ARENT getting green lizard vp's! I'm GUTTED!


----------



## lilmissb

bagpunk it's kinda irish green. Google image it.

Oh no savvys! That sux. I'm down on the LV list but I wish I could find it cheaper. Do you know what the red ones are like or priced at? Someone mentioned they had red in. I think I'd prefer red over fuschia but not sure.


----------



## savvysgirl

It does indeed suck! I'm going to have to buy them from the US. Mount St said they and Motcomb have purple, black & taupe lizard VP's. I think fuschia is going to be stunning but not as stunning as kelly green!


----------



## moshi_moshi

i think i may have missed it but what was the consensus on dates when the fuchsia lizard vp was coming out?  and vegas will have them?


----------



## lilmissb

Moshi the fuschia will be arriving Oct-Nov I remember as I thought they could be my bday pressie to myself.

savvys do they have them right now or are they getting them in?


----------



## savvysgirl

She said they have them at the moment.


----------



## lilmissb

Uh oh! No, not thinking about calling them, have no money...bf will kill me. Must resist...ok, going to bed now!

Night!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

oh dear!!  i don't know if i can justify over $1,000 on shoes... i never have!  i'm going to vegas at the end of september and to even try them on would probably make me want them....so good thing i'm safe!


----------



## brintee

do they ship lizard to the US?


----------



## savvysgirl

No they dont *brintee*. No skin outside the UK. 

Night night *lilmiss*.


----------



## brintee

thanks *savvy*!


----------



## savvysgirl

Pleasure


----------



## dreachick2384

I'm having quite the issue with the lizard vp's as well. I really wan't them, but I'm not sure I can stomach $1495! It's like 2 pair! That, and if I do that once, I may start thinking, hey, that's not so bad, like I have with ones in the 700 range lol


----------



## karwood

Hope this is not a repost. Joe from NM emailed me the NM lookbook for Fall 2009.
NM will  soon be receving:

Lady Claude  in nude/silver or blue/silver acid python for $1295.00
Feticha Booty in bronze python for $2375.00
Feticha Booty in Lilac Veau Velour  $995.00
Feticha Botta Red or Black Calf Carezza  $1495.00

Also these:


----------



## mal

Ahem: (Boutique Horatio)


----------



## brintee

^^Wowza!! Those Strass Pigalles are TDF, I WISH I could walk in them!! I guess I will have to make a stop at Horatio in August...just to see if I can


----------



## carlinha

oy vey!!!

i am not typically a pigalle fan, but this is to die for!!!  i am afraid to ask about the price though!


----------



## savvysgirl

Ooooh are they 'Batgirl' Pigalle or something?! Those are fabulous.


----------



## Alice1979

Wow... pigalle strass... 

Love the stidded flat with bow.


----------



## mal

*savvy*- looks like it, they are called Tashaf. Don't know any prices...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

OMG Strass Pigalle! So pretty!


----------



## Nico3327

Ooooh - I'm going to have to make a trip to my NM soon!  

I'm not a huge fan of point-toe shoes but I am really digging the pigalle strass as well.  I saw a 80mm (I think) pigalle multi-glitter on ebay today but they don't even begin to compare.


----------



## savvysgirl

*Naked*, no! 

Thank you *mal*. Im not a fan of the Batgirl but those are amazing! Are they available now?


----------



## mal

Yes, in the store now...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

savvysgirl said:


> *Naked*, no!
> 
> Thank you *mal*. Im not a fan of the Batgirl but those are amazing! Are they available now?


 
Hey what are you doing in this thread!!! 

Ummm...no Batgirl pigalles for you!


----------



## mal

*savvy*, I'm pretty sure he said they were all in store now, along with Miss Clichy. Want me to call and ask to be sure?


----------



## floridasun8

I LOVE those batgirl Pigalles...but AGAIN, WHY with such the high heels!?!?!?  Not every good looking shoe this season has to be 120mm Msr. Louboutin!   Some of us cant walk in those and some are just too impractical to even own!  /rant


----------



## brintee

^^agreed


----------



## mal

I agree I am still in  the practice stages with my first P120s, but I looove them... it would be perfect if they would do some P100s-WHYWHYWHY NOT?


----------



## Lec8504

omg strass pigalles!  how much are those?

and the blue glitter pumps..those are ron rons?


----------



## brintee

^^Lady Lynch, thats what the pic is named


----------



## savvysgirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hey what are you doing in this thread!!!
> 
> Ummm...no Batgirl pigalles for you!



I could ask you the same thing lady. 

OUT! 

*Mal*, thank you for your kind offer honey. If you are calling up for yourself then yes please if not i will send an email to ask


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG i'm in LOVE with Lady Lynch! I've decided to no longer buy 100s after my 140s were puchased...100s seem so short now . How weird is that??


----------



## lulabee

OMG, I need the Lady Lynch! What is the pricing on them? Anyone know?


----------



## jennified_

lulabee said:


> OMG, I need the Lady Lynch! What is the pricing on them? Anyone know?


 
I would like to know as well!


----------



## karwood

I am picking up my Bat Girl, exactly the same ones below,  at the DHL facility today. I will post modeling pics tonight. If not, then definitely tomorrow.


----------



## Alice1979

^Can't wait.


----------



## lulabee

Oh *kar* I can't wait! They will be hot on you!


----------



## LavenderIce

When I was talking to Reghan last week about the Pigalle Strass, she mentioned the price to be somewhere around $3k.  I don't remember the exact amount, all I know is it was WAY above my budget.


----------



## madamelizaking

85mm You You's for you ladies who like them shorter  I actually like them, I love how the heel is thin!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ndex=11&cmCat=cat000000cat14650738cat21410732


----------



## Lec8504

brintee said:


> ^^Lady Lynch, thats what the pic is named


 
oh lol..sorry had a brain fart moment...and i realize that i have them in my wish list haha..durh


----------



## madamelizaking

How much is lady lynch?? I'm assuming between 595 and 695


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Is the Lady Lynch supposed to be like a clichy substitute?


----------



## LavenderIce

^lol Clichy substitute.  I think someone mentioned they're more like a 120mm RonRon.


----------



## mal

Pigalle Strass $3040
Lady Lynch Nude Metal Patent$595
Lady Lynch Glitter $595!!! Marine and Oxblood
Tashaf $955


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you* mal*!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

mal said:


> Pigalle Strass $3040
> Lady Lynch Nude Metal Patent$595
> Lady Lynch Glitter $595!!! Marine and Oxblood
> Tashaf $955


 
Thanks for the prices Mal.  I knew the Pigalle Strass was in the $3k neighborhood and out of my budget.  I'm relieved that the LL is more reasonable.


----------



## brintee

Thanks *Mal*! I  the nude metal patent!


----------



## Lec8504

yay for the glitter lady lynch!  that's a good price hehehe

pigalle..are wayy over my price range..even for bags


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LavenderIce said:


> ^lol Clichy substitute. I think someone mentioned they're more like a 120mm RonRon.


 
Oh, ok. I am just depressed that the Clichy is dying a slow death 

I'm hoping these can help me fill the void!


----------



## mal

I'm surprised the Glitters are so low lol The Strasse  but *naked* I like your YoYos just as much  
I will stop after this- I'm going to start celebrating my birthday week


----------



## LavenderIce

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Oh, ok. I am just depressed that the Clichy is dying a slow death
> 
> I'm hoping these can help me fill the void!


 
Is the Clichy being phased out?


----------



## laureenthemean

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Oh, ok. I am just depressed that the Clichy is dying a slow death
> 
> I'm hoping these can help me fill the void!


I was kind of hoping that too, but I really don't like them at all.  They're just not the Clichy.


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> Is the Clichy being phased out?


It seems like it.  There were none in the F/W lookbook.


----------



## madamelizaking

Now I know what I want for my birthday!!!


----------



## lulabee

Thanks for the pricing on the Lady Lynch *Mal*!!!!


----------



## cllover

I love the nude metal Lady Lynch!  Has anyone tried them on yet?  Are they as hard or harder to walk in than the pigalle 120s?


----------



## sumnboutme

i think i'm in  with the lady lynch


----------



## lulabee

Does the Patent Lady Lynch only come in nude and red metal? Also, can anyone weigh in on sizing?


----------



## Marisa783

LOVE the Lady Lynch!  Definitely going to Horatio when I get back from FL


----------



## mal

lulabee said:


> Thanks for the pricing on the Lady Lynch *Mal*!!!!


welcome, sweets. Off to shop, drink, nibble...


----------



## madamelizaking

I'm sure the lady lynch comes in more colors. Every other design has had different colors other than the one posted on the website


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I agree *Laureen* they are just NOT the clichy! 

I may need to do a SO before they dissapear forever!


----------



## Marisa783

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I agree *Laureen* they are just NOT the clichy!
> 
> I may need to do a SO before they dissapear forever!




I definitely like the Clichy better as well since I prefer the less rounded toe but the Lady Lynch will do as a replacement for now


----------



## laureenthemean

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I agree *Laureen* they are just NOT the clichy!
> 
> I may need to do a SO before they dissapear forever!


Yeah, that's what I am thinking too.   To clarify what I said before, I think the LL is lovely, but it's no replacement.


----------



## eggpudding

So is the Lady Lynch actually the much-anticipated (by me at least, lol) Madame Lynch mentioned a while ago?


----------



## azhangie

Did all the boutiques get lady lynch or just horatio??? I kinda dont wanna pay shipping plus LA county tax. BUT i neeeeed need those shoes.


----------



## rilokiley

wow, those Strass Pigalle 120 are just TDF... absolutely amazing... I think they are my favorite strass style so far! 



I think a few of us may need to start a Clichy Fan Club and petition CL to bring it back! :feminist:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ hahhahahhana nice smiley Rilo!

I'm down for the petition!!


----------



## cllover

Me, too - I'm in!  I still want red patent Clichys!


----------



## noah8077

I could use some Clichy's too!


----------



## siserilla

sumnboutme said:


> the decolletes, altadamas and biancas (and maybe more) come in gray python...


 Do you know if these will only be available at boutiques?


----------



## ledaatomica

I think I need to ban myself from reading this thread! 

So I kind of started off the year wanting only 1-2 pairs of CL and  now I want 10 of the styles out for fall .. Loving alot of the short boots especially the Miss Corset. Those Pigalle strass were the final blow though .. my has Mr Loub outdone himself this season.


----------



## kuromi-chan

OMG, those Pigalle Strass are TDF!!!  and the studded ballet flats are super cute!  uh-oh...2 more to add to the wish list!


----------



## lilmissb

Not sure about the Lady Lynch. I want clichy too!


----------



## sunny2

Wow wow wow so many things I want from the F/W '09 collection. Honestly I haven't been TOO in love with his past collection except F/W '07 which gave me the opportunity to branch out to different designers but wow I'm falling in love all over again! Definitely love the studs-pigalles, flats, vps, clutch, loafers. I'm so glad the brogues came out and I'm really feeling the Biancas esp in gray python The Nitoinimois are awesome! Classic is always great but I'm loving all the new "edgier" designs! The Circus booties are growing on me as well! All he needs to do now is make a studded satchel! Hah can you tell I love studs?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ he does make a studded clutch .. you can find it at luisviaroma


----------



## sunny2

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ he does make a studded clutch .. you can find it at luisviaroma


 
I mentioned I love the studded clutch but I would love it if he made a studded satchel/purse! That would be awesome!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

That'll teach me not to "skim"....I jumped right over clutch .. lol sorry


----------



## sunny2

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> That'll teach me not to "skim"....I jumped right over clutch .. lol sorry


 

Haha no worries that happens to me all the time! I'm so glad he's bringing the studs back (besides the mad marys and ariella clous) !! I mean I wouldn't wear em all at once but I would like to own every piece!

Oh, I hope the clutch has a shoulder strap! That would be way too cute! Imagine carrying it all night I bet it will leave some marks!


----------



## cllover

Not sure if these have been posted yet: the name is cute - Ole Ole

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446230973&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709667&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1246542900697&ev19=1:16


----------



## jh4200

I want more clichys too!  Are they on the SO list, and if so, which heel height (or both)?

The lady lynch looks beautiful, but I don't know if I can do 120s.  What other styles come in the nude metal patent?  (I am seriously out of the loop these days, for this exact reason - I come in and want to buy things immediately, lol!)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Only the Clichy 120 is on the SO list.


----------



## jh4200

Aw, too bad, I really prefer the 100s!


----------



## YaYa3

*jenn!!!*


----------



## Straight-Laced

OK I've taken the plunge and ordered both the Nimoinitoi and Circus ankle boots!!!  

I don't know which ones I'm looking forward to most


----------



## lilmissb

^OOOhhhh!!! I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^ Me neither lilmissb!!!!
I hope I don't have to wait too long - I'd wear them tomorrow if I could get my hands on them


----------



## adeana

I am totally in love with the Nimoinitoi 
I would love to see someone wearing them, and if I wait until I do, they will probably not be available for pre-order any longer.  Any pics of celebs wearing them yet?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Here you go. There are a couple more in the celeb thread but I can't seen to find them...













now ... if only they would come in this color


----------



## Straight-Laced

Net-a-porter styling pic of Nimoinitoi boot -


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

haha! Success! found them...







Again ... msr. louboutin .. I beg you! Make the Nitoinimoi in this color!!


----------



## LavenderIce

jh4200 said:


> I want more clichys too! Are they on the SO list, and if so, which heel height (or both)?
> 
> The lady lynch looks beautiful, but I don't know if I can do 120s. *What other styles come in the nude metal patent? *(I am seriously out of the loop these days, for this exact reason - I come in and want to buy things immediately, lol!)


 
Both versions of the Alta Dama.  Did you know they come in 100mm?


----------



## adeana

Thanks *Naked*!  You are such a good enabler


----------



## Straight-Laced

:shame:
ni-TOI-ni-MOI
ni-TOI-ni-MOI etc.,etc.,

At least I can spell Circus


----------



## leslie_x

did someone already see the new simples with wooden heel??
I like them!! they're in leather or suede.

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=7659&cat=3&page=1


----------



## jh4200

Hi Yaya!  I've missed you!

Lav, thanks for the info - I did know that they came in 100s, but I wasn't sure that either height came in the nude metal.  I may have to look into the short version, just to mix it up a little.  And they'd be perfect with the clover green bridesmaid dress I'm wearing for my sister's wedding.   I'm off to email Reghan, but in case they're out of stock, does anyplace besides SCP have them?


----------



## rdgldy

Jenn, the nude metal sounds beautiful for clover green!  Good luck finding them.


----------



## mal

leslie_x said:


> did someone already see the new simples with wooden heel??
> I like them!! they're in leather or suede.
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=7659&cat=3&page=1


those are pretty! I saw them at NM yesterday and wasn't sure what they were... thanks for showing them!


----------



## sara999

yeah but just think about how dirty those nitoinimoi...toi?(i'm getting confused here!!!) would be in that light colour!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sara999 said:


> yeah but just think about how dirty those nitoinimoi...toi?(i'm getting confused here!!!) would be in that light colour!


 
suede protector!


----------



## ShoeBunny

Straight-Laced said:


> ni-TOI-ni-MOI
> 
> ni-TOI-ni-MOI etc.,etc.,
> 
> 
> 
> At least I can spell Circus





Maybe it helps to know the meaning... ni is neither/nor, toi is "you" moi is "me" so it means neither you nor me.


----------



## Straight-Laced

ShoeBunny said:


> Maybe it helps to know the meaning... ni is neither/nor, toi is "you" moi is "me" so it means neither you nor me.



Merci beaucoup!!

But from here on I'm referring to them as the NITO boots...


----------



## Chins4

Lace Bouquet Pigalle 100s in at Pam Jenkins. Stunning but £560 ush:
http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/louboutin-shoes.html#pre_fall


----------



## eggpudding

karwood said:


> Hope this is not a repost. Joe from NM emailed me the NM lookbook for Fall 2009.
> NM will soon be receving:
> 
> Lady Claude in nude/silver or blue/silver acid python for $1295.00
> Feticha Booty in bronze python for $2375.00
> Feticha Booty in Lilac Veau Velour $995.00
> Feticha Botta Red or Black Calf Carezza $1495.00
> 
> Also these:


 
Does anyone know the name of or have any info about the over-the-knee boot in the last photo? The writing's too teeny to see


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I think those are on the NM website ... no name tho


----------



## eggpudding

Thanks naked! Argh... why do they have to be $2295?!?!? They are now officially my winter season UHG!


----------



## mal

Hi *chins*- those Pigalles are TDF!!!!


----------



## karwood

eggpudding said:


> Does anyone know the name of or have any info about the over-the-knee boot in the last photo? The writing's too teeny to see


 
This name of the style of the OTK boot is  *Monique*


----------



## karwood

*OLE OLE* in charcoal suede is available for pre-order at Saks, $775:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1246735541594&ev19=2:14


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ Those look right up some girls in here's alleys... I'm thinking Laureen!


----------



## rdgldy

Those lace pigalles-ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^And their price....Ahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ Those look right up some girls in here's alleys... I'm thinking Laureen!


Haha, I think they are cute, but I am really not liking anything with that big exposed platform.


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^And their price....Ahhhhhh!!!!


Hm, that's surprising.  Doesn't that work out to almost $1k?  That's just about how much the bouquet lace Hyper Prive is.


----------



## justkell

http://www.barneys.com/Top La/500182007,default,pd.html

Top La in bronze and gold


----------



## eggpudding

karwood said:


> This name of the style of the OTK boot is *Monique*


 
Thank you karwood  off to amend my wishlist now, lol


----------



## Chins4

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^And their price....Ahhhhhh!!!!


 
I know - I had to look twice when I saw it


----------



## **shoelover**

i can safely say my cc won't be getting a work out


----------



## samina

NOt sure if this has been mentioned but Selfridges have the new simple in TEAL leather (not patent)


----------



## Nico3327

The NM in King of Prussia has the Top La in Gold and Black and they had the Beaustrass (sp?) on display when I was there yesterday in Black and Nude.  The Nude was beautiful but not for me.  I couldn't get a picture but the body of the shoe looks like a nude napa and the scalloped detailing was the metallic part - very similar in color to a rose gold metallic but more nude.  Hard to explain, I know.  I'll try to take a pic when I go back next week.

They are also getting the Bruges in chocolate leather for the first time ever.  Apparently this is a big deal b/c my SA was over the moon and couldn't wait to tell me about it!


----------



## Alice1979

Lace Bouquet Pigalle... divine.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Did anyone see the Candy Flat without the mesh on the CL website?  It's black suede and studs... ughhh.... I WANT IT!!!


----------



## lulabee

^^Those are so cute!


----------



## Noegirl05

Those are too cute!! I want!! And I want the red candy pump


----------



## techie81

Those flats are adorable!

I want the Pigalles...gorgeous


----------



## CatNZ

does anyone know which boutique is getting the Lady Lynch in barbie pink?  it's on msr. Louboutin's site, but I haven't seen it coming up anywhere....


----------



## meggyg8r

moshi_moshi said:


> Did anyone see the Candy Flat without the mesh on the CL website? It's black suede and studs... ughhh.... I WANT IT!!!


 
Get. Out. Of. My. Head.  !!!!!!!


----------



## karwood

*Gray Python 140 Bianca* at U.K.  NAP

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48270


----------



## karwood

Black Suede Peep-toe booties  available for pre-order @ Saks:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1246984236172&ev19=1:5


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ lol that picture is creepy.. it almost looks like there is a toe by the peep-toe part but no foot providing that toe!!


----------



## karwood

*Contente*, over the thigh boots @ Saks:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1246984458491&ev19=1:1


----------



## jancedtif

Good eye *Meggy* and yes it does look creepy.


----------



## surlygirl

The grey watersnake Biancas are gorgeous! Love them.


----------



## japskivt

Studded VP
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1246987132291&ev19=1:21


----------



## japskivt

Fifre
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1246987132291&ev19=1:21


----------



## japskivt

Supre Fifre
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1246987132280&ev19=1:12


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

surlygirl said:


> The grey watersnake Biancas are gorgeous! Love them.


 
Ohh mee too!


----------



## maianh_8686

ooooo... i love the python Bianca too.. they're TDF!!! ^^


----------



## oo_let_me_see

My dream shoe...

Pigalle 100 Strass at Madison boutique:


----------



## laureenthemean

*maianh* mentioned in another thread that the leopard pony Pigalle 100 is now available at Nordstrom!


----------



## belairprincess

CatNZ said:


> does anyone know which boutique is getting the Lady Lynch in barbie pink?  it's on msr. Louboutin's site, but I haven't seen it coming up anywhere....



I freaked out yesterday and checked. The boutique said it wont be a shoe that is issued to boutiques. The website photo is a major teaser!!!


----------



## maianh_8686

laureenthemean said:


> *maianh* mentioned in another thread that the leopard pony Pigalle 100 is now available at Nordstrom!



Yes Laureen.  When I went there last Friday, they said it just came in 2 days ago. I'll post some pix soon this evening.


----------



## natassha68

I dont know if they have been posted yet, but saks put these up today !!  TDF


----------



## natassha68

Madison also has these  croc altadamas, black and roccia lizard madame claudes, python nubuck pigalle 100


----------



## meggyg8r

We have a whole thread just about those studded VPs  Lots of people have already pre-ordered some!! I can't wait to see people in them.


----------



## natassha68

roccia lizard MC's


----------



## Alice1979

natassha68 said:


> roccia lizard MC's


----------



## dreachick2384

Spoke with Reghan at SCP earlier, she said studded VP's and Nude patent Ron Rons are coming in next week!


----------



## Shainerocks

I can't wait!!^^


----------



## belairprincess

oh my goodness....


----------



## hlp_28

oo_let_me_see said:


> My dream shoe...
> 
> Pigalle 100 Strass at Madison boutique:
> 
> View attachment 820497



OMG !!! This is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS !!!! 

Is this gold colour??


----------



## Chins4

natassha68 said:


> Madison also has these  croc altadamas, black and roccia lizard madame claudes, python nubuck pigalle 100


 
Love the black nubuck Pigalles  Ahem, dare I ask the price tag?


----------



## lilmissb

Love the python pigalles too! 

Hmph, not happy! I got told roccia is the same as ring lizard, is that wrong? I had imagined beautiful ring lizard MC's...:cry:


----------



## kuromi-chan

the black lizard MCs are gorgeous!  ...must...resist...studded...VPs....


----------



## mal

Chins4 said:


> Love the black nubuck Pigalles  Ahem, dare I ask the price tag?


I love them, too and I am obsessing over the Miss Clichy in Suede, especially the Dark Grey Suede- has anyone seen these anywhere? (besides to CL website, that is- the home of all crazy shoe quests...)


----------



## madamelizaking

SCP also has the Roccia Lizard MC


----------



## eggpudding

Falling in love with the studded VPs all over again...


----------



## carlinha

i LOVE those roccia lizard MCs.... oh god... these or green lizard VPs??!??!!


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha said:


> i LOVE those roccia lizard MCs.... oh god... these or green lizard VPs??!??!!


 
You already have two pairs of lizard VPs, so I say roccia lizard MCs!  I love the cut and silhouette of the shoe.  It's such a sensual cut, you'll see your feet in a different light.


----------



## japskivt

carlinha said:


> i LOVE those roccia lizard MCs.... oh god... these or green lizard VPs??!??!!



Go for COLOR! Get the green VP's!


----------



## meggyg8r

*carlinha*, my vote is for the green for SURE!


----------



## Alice1979

Sorry, *carlinha*, I'm with Lav, I'd say roccia lizard MC as well... unless they're making green lizard MC


----------



## Nico3327

I say green lizard VP!  I'm on the waitlist for those myself.


----------



## rdgldy

Green!


----------



## mal

AAAHHHHH shoe crack! Save me!!! :ban:


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> You already have two pairs of lizard VPs, so I say roccia lizard MCs!  I love the cut and silhouette of the shoe.  It's such a sensual cut, you'll see your feet in a different light.



totally agree with you on this *lav*... i should go for a different style that is not yet in my collection... and i do love the roccia lizard pattern... but i love color also.  as *alice* said, the perfect solution would be green lizard MCs!!! 

maybe i'll wait to see when the green lizard comes out, and decide then.


----------



## lilmissb

*carlinha* you NEED MC in your life! You wold totally rock them!!!


----------



## Karenada

natassha68 said:


> I dont know if they have been posted yet, but saks put these up today !! TDF


 so gorgeous just looking at it now on saks


----------



## karwood

*Paola Botta* available @ Barneys $1745.00

http://www.barneys.com/Paola Botta/500184110,default,pd.html


----------



## carlinha

from st. honore


----------



## carlinha

more


----------



## carlinha




----------



## carlinha




----------



## laureenthemean

Uh oh, is that an EB suede Simple?  The Simple style is really growing on me and I cannot resist EB suede...


----------



## lulabee

Thanks for the pics *carlinha*!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Ditto!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for the eye candy carlinha!


----------



## carlinha

laureenthemean said:


> Uh oh, is that an EB suede Simple?  The Simple style is really growing on me and I cannot resist EB suede...



i THINK SO LAUREEN!!!!  i was so excited to see it also....

i hope it is coming in other styles maybe...

your welcome ladies!


----------



## laureenthemean

Ughhh, I don't even care that I have the EB suede Rolando.  Something happens to my brain when I see EB suede...the logic center shuts off or something.


----------



## Chins4

Carlinha, your pics are always worth waiting for 

Laureen, it's not just you - I do the same thing. No-one does EB like CL!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks for the photos carlinha.

i love those strappy ones with the zipper detailing!


----------



## Alice1979

*carlinha*, thank you for the eye candy. Love the EB too.


----------



## meggyg8r

moshi_moshi said:


> thanks for the photos carlinha.
> 
> i love those strappy ones with the zipper detailing!



I really think we should just combine accounts and I will just let you post for me now on.  That is exactly what I was thinking LOL


----------



## rdgldy

That last pair-OMG!!! I also love the strappy zipper ones and the rose satin ones (like the mirandas)!!  Thank you, Carla!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

meggyg8r said:


> I really think we should just combine accounts and I will just let you post for me now on. That is exactly what I was thinking LOL


 
LOL!  we're long lost shoe sisters or something!


----------



## sara999

i am LOVING the double platform podiums. i am a sucker for double platforms, i like them 1000x better than the OG podiums.


loving the zipper ones too!


----------



## meggyg8r

We totally are, Moshi, we totally are!!


----------



## **shoelover**

thanks for the pics carlinha ...i'm liking the double platforms pumps in the 2nd set of pics


----------



## LavenderIce

moshi & rdgldy--the strappy zipper ones are called Zoupi.  I think the boutiques have them already and they were in the lookbooks at NM and NAP.

sara--I never thought of that pair as double platform Podiums--that's a good way to put it.  To me they seem to be a hybrid of the Alta Nodo as they are both double platform d'orsays with a knot and the entwined straps of the Podium.


----------



## dbeth

Omg, those EB's!!   Just gorgeous.


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, thanks *carlinha!* Are the declics navy? So they have a dark purple and a dark blue this season in declics. Loving EB like everyone else!


----------



## sunny2

carlinha said:


> from st. honore


 

Oooo saw this at Saks! I think they have a black version too... Or was it dark gray..... Cute!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

OMG, Carlinha, you rock!  Thanks for posting.  So many drool worthy shoes!  Those EB simples.....add me to the infatuation list.


----------



## Shainerocks

Thanks, Carlinha!
I love the those strappy ones with the zipper detailing. They are gorgeous!


----------



## LavenderIce

LavenderIce said:


> sara--I never thought of that pair as double platform Podiums--that's a good way to put it. To me they seem to be a hybrid of the Alta Nodo as they are both double platform d'orsays with a knot and the entwined straps of the Podium.


 
I feel slow for having this epiphany just now, but the double platform Podiums as you put it sara, is actually a double platform, ankle strap version of the Mirandas from last season.  There were very few sightings or discussion of them from members here in their original non-platform nappa leather version.  The satin double platform gives it an elegance and va-va-va-voom it lacks in the original form.


----------



## rdgldy

I had tried the Mirandas on at the last NYC meetup and they were really difficult to fit into because of all the intertwined leather. The front of them was very tight. They might be better in the satin.  They also didn't stay on my foot because of the d'orsay back, but the new version is gorgeous and might fit better.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

carlinha said:


> more



OMG just looked at this again....is this croc or ostrich?  It's gorgeous!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^hmm i think croc???

I love the strappy zipper sandals!!


----------



## LavenderIce

rdgldy said:


> I had tried the Mirandas on at the last NYC meetup and they were really difficult to fit into because of all the intertwined leather. The front of them was very tight. They might be better in the satin. They also didn't stay on my foot because of the d'orsay back, but the new version is gorgeous and might fit better.


 
I have to agree, the toebox of the Mirandas were tight.  The only thing that worries me about the new double platform version is having my toes pull a Kristin Cavallieri and escape through the straps.


----------



## LavenderIce

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^hmm i think croc???
> 
> I love the strappy zipper sandals!!


 

The Zoupi remind me of the Tenue and also of the Bruno Frisoni bow sandal.  He did a zipper version as well.


----------



## rdgldy

Would not be pretty


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> I have to agree, the toebox of the Mirandas were tight.  The only thing that worries me about the new double platform version is having my toes pull a Kristin Cavallieri and escape through the straps.


I think it will be hard for your toes to escape b/c there are so many little straps so close together.


----------



## sumnboutme

OMG, I don't have wide feet by any means and I couldn't squeeze my toes into the Mirandas.  I even tried up to 2 sizes up and my toes still wouldn't go in.  LOL.

Loving the croc Alta Damas   thanks for the pics *carlinha*!


----------



## carlinha

louboutinnerd, i think the lima is in croc....

you're welcome everyone


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

thanks carlinha!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Thanks Naked and carlinha....too bad croc is out of my price range!  They are stunning!


----------



## maianh_8686

i don't know if this has been posted, but for ladies who are interested in the Acid blue python Lady Claude, Neiman Marcus will carry them in certain stores (12 stores as i remember, u can call and check).. Also, it will be available in the acid nude python (the color look very nice in the look book)


----------



## eggpudding

Thanks for posting carlinha!  

Do you happen to know what the really high black ankle boot is called, the one after the leopard boot? It looks like the ankle boot version of the Monique?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I believe those are the Miss Clichy bootie.


----------



## karwood

*Carlinha,* thank you for posting all the fabulous pics!!


----------



## sara999

the miranda! how right you are lav. i am definitely going to try them on and see what the fit is like


----------



## madamelizaking

so...apparently the you you is the yoyo straight heel's new name. That's what patrick at SCP told me but I still think they look different...am I just not seeing it?


----------



## jh4200

EB suede....I may need those!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Everyone needs a little EB in her life.  Or, in my case, a lot.


----------



## jh4200

Oh right, I should have known you'd enable an EB purchase!  Lol.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, of course!


----------



## eggpudding

Thanks Laureen! You're the best at identifying CL names!


----------



## billbill

i visited st honore days ago.. saw blue ostrich ronron 100 there, price is around 860 euro.. sorry that i did't take any pic cause SA was around..


----------



## carlinha

here is the pic of the blue ostrich ron ron:






i posted these a little while ago... they also have the same color blue in the So Private style


----------



## sara999

they have those at motcomb st too


----------



## justkell

Pony hair leopard Lady Claude's @ footcandyshoes.com


----------



## surlygirl

does anyone know if the metallic patent ron rons are at the boutiques or dept stores yet?


----------



## sumnboutme

SCP will be receiving the remainder of the fall styles this week...expected to arrive: Studded VPs and Studded Pigalles


----------



## sumnboutme

surlygirl said:


> does anyone know if the metallic patent ron rons are at the boutiques or dept stores yet?



SCP has the brown metallic patent


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, sumn


----------



## maianh_8686

I think this is Lady Claude?.. From Neiman


----------



## Shepherd Mom

Where did you order them from?



Straight-Laced said:


> OK I've taken the plunge and ordered both the Nimoinitoi and Circus ankle boots!!!
> 
> I don't know which ones I'm looking forward to most


----------



## Shepherd Mom

I know Saks is pre-ordering for the black leather on black leather, but I want the suede/leather combo listed on cl.com!!!
:wondering


----------



## laureenthemean

*sumn*, did they have the Lady Page?


----------



## ashakes

Black Leather VP with Silver Studs ($995 at the CL boutiques, pic is from the Madison Ave. location)


----------



## rdgldy

I love it!!


----------



## madamelizaking

It is it is!! Oh, that's heaven...



maianh_8686 said:


> I think this is Lady Claude?.. From Neiman


----------



## moshi_moshi

ashakes said:


> Black Leather VP with Silver Studs ($995 at the CL boutiques, pic is from the Madison Ave. location)


 
DROOOOLLLLL!!!    I desperately need to try on a VP and then proceed to do everything in my power not buy this shoe.


----------



## rdgldy

I hear you loud and clear, *Mosh*i!


----------



## meggyg8r

lol, Moshi/rdgldy, do NOT try them on or you're gonna screw yourself..


----------



## inspiredgem

The studded VP's are gorgeous!

I'd really love to get a pair.  Do people have any trouble with the studs falling out?


----------



## natassha68

SCP also got the studded VP's today


----------



## CCKL

Does anyone know how much the lace Lady Claudes are??


----------



## maianh_8686

CCKL said:


> Does anyone know how much the lace Lady Claudes are??



it's $895


----------



## CCKL

^^ thank you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hey guys

Does anyone know who's getting the grey nubuck (nabuck ... whatever) python biancas???

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48270


----------



## sumnboutme

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Does anyone know who's getting the grey nubuck (nabuck ... whatever) python biancas???
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48270



Las Vegas and one of the NY stores (don't remember which one though :shame


----------



## honeyspice

carlinha said:


> from st. honore


 
This is stealing my ! Sorry if I missed it, I tried looking for its name a few pages back. What is the name this beautiful sandal?


----------



## sumnboutme

^^Zoupi, I think...


----------



## honeyspice

many thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

Both pictures from NM SF

Rhonda Dina







Top La (also comes in black nappa)


----------



## jennified_

Rhonda Dina







HELLO THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

SCP got in * Very Prive Studs, Clic Clac and Esoteri in black and white


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sumnboutme said:


> Las Vegas and one of the NY stores (don't remember which one though :shame


 
Thanks dear!


----------



## JetSetGo!

The studded VPs are doing nothing for me! I feel like I'm missing out on the love!

The Roccia Rhonda Dina on the other hand....


----------



## sara999

i'm not really feeling the studded VP's either.


----------



## regeens

Hmmmm. I like the look of the studded VPs except that I'm scared I'll cut my ankles to death with all those studs.


----------



## carlinha

JetSetGo! said:


> The studded VPs are doing nothing for me! I feel like I'm missing out on the love!
> 
> The Roccia Rhonda Dina on the other hand....



same here for me *jet*!!!  and the grey python nabuck biancas....


----------



## surlygirl

the grey python nabuck biancas are dreamy! 

I need to post that picture where I see it daily to help keep me focused!


----------



## madamelizaking

sorry if this has been posted before, but new colors in certain styles


metallic rouge altadama 100 
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=7665&cat=3&page=1






greem suede bianca
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=7664&cat=3&page=1





so private with silver heel/tip ( i like this a lot more than gold!)
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=6568&cat=3&page=1


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> The studded VPs are doing nothing for me! I feel like I'm missing out on the love!
> 
> The Roccia Rhonda Dina on the other hand....


I'm not feeling the studded VPs either.  I feel like the studs look out of place or something?  The Rhonda Dina looks like it's cut like the Pilot, which I highly recommend!


----------



## karwood

JetSetGo! said:


> The studded VPs are doing nothing for me! I feel like I'm missing out on the love!


 
Me too! Ususally I am always feeling the love for all the edgy style CLs, but with with the studded VP I am am not feeling it. Maybe when I see modeling pics I might feel differently about them.


----------



## rdgldy

I like the studded VPs, but I am not running after them.  I'd rather try to find those elusvie mad marys!


----------



## madamelizaking

http://www.gilt.com/ps/christianlouboutin1

I have the hai in a 39 in my cart...i'm going to release it in a minute


----------



## madamelizaking

prices aren't that great IMO


----------



## japskivt

I think that a lot of people are comparing it to the Mad Mary. It is NO Mad Mary. I for one, love the Mad Mary and wish it fit me. I am very excited the VP is coming out with studs, but would have preferred them to have a cool pattern to them or something. The heel looks so naked compared to the rest of the shoe. I still like it, but I understand why people are skeptical.


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> I'm not feeling the studded VPs either. I feel like the studs look out of place or something? The Rhonda Dina looks like it's cut like the Pilot, which I highly recommend!


 
ITA about the studded VPs.  IMO, the all over studs do not go with peeptoe aesthetically.

I've tried on the Rhonda Dina and I as your co-pilot I must say, though the cut looks like the Pilot, it is not.  It's more like the Bianca.  In fact, I think the Bianca, Top La and RD are all the same cut with the differences being one is a pump, the other is a d'orsay T strap, and the latter is a d'orsay with an ankle strap.


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> ITA about the studded VPs.  IMO, the all over studs do not go with peeptoe aesthetically.
> 
> I've tried on the Rhonda Dina and I as your co-pilot I must say, though the cut looks like the Pilot, it is not.  It's more like the Bianca.  In fact, I think the Bianca, Top La and RD are all the same cut with the differences being one is a pump, the other is a d'orsay T strap, and the latter is a d'orsay with an ankle strap.


Oh, good to know.  I think tend to like the pointier round toes, if that makes sense?  Like the Declic and Clichy, which I feel are closer to the Pilot.  I'm not a big fan of all the round toes this season.  Oh well, better for my wallet.


----------



## LavenderIce

Me too Laureen.  Intially the RD was on my list, but I changed my mind once I saw that it was not "pointier round" like the Pilots and Clichy.


----------



## Kamilla850

JetSetGo! said:


> The studded VPs are doing nothing for me! I feel like I'm missing out on the love!
> 
> The Roccia Rhonda Dina on the other hand....


 
I feel the same way about the studded VPs.  I was really anticipating the release of this shoe, but I am a bit disappointed.  They just aren't really doing it for me anymore.  When they first popped up on saks.com, I figured that I would give myself a few days to decide on purchasing them and I'm glad that I did because I think that this would be a pair that would be returned.


----------



## _Danielle_

Hello Ladies
Anyone knows the price of the miss clichy in suede ? :blink:


----------



## rilokiley

I am not a huge fan of the studded VP's either.  I think they would look great on others, but I usually stick to the classic/non-edgy styles :shame:


----------



## laureenthemean

_Danielle_ said:


> Hello Ladies
> Anyone knows the price of the miss clichy in suede ? :blink:


I can't quite remember, it was either $795 or $895.


----------



## foxycleopatra

JetSetGo! said:


> The studded VPs are doing nothing for me! I feel like I'm missing out on the love!
> 
> The Roccia Rhonda Dina on the other hand....


 
I feel the exact same way......not quite getting the hype about the studded VP's (maybe I'll change my mind when I see them IRL?....I wish CL poured more creativity/innovation into doing this season's studded shoe.....IMHO the silver studs with black nappa or nude nappa leather just aren't the best combo).  I think my Mad Mary's, Hercule, and Ariella Clou should suffice my appetite for studs, for now lol.

The Roccia Lizard Rhonda Dina, on the other hand, are simply OUT OF THIS WORLD!!  Definitely one to get!


----------



## _Danielle_

laureenthemean said:


> I can't quite remember, it was either $795 or $895.


merci Laureen


----------



## mal

it's $8XX- let you know soon!


----------



## _Danielle_

:ninja::ninja::ninja:





mal said:


> it's $8XX- let you know soon!


----------



## mal

uh oh, ninja...


----------



## madamelizaking

LoL, they have it at the leather ones at the scp boutique


----------



## madamelizaking

oops...i was supposed to post in the deal thread :/ sorry! lol


----------



## rdgldy

So now I feel so much more justified in ordering the red metal helmuts-such a bargain too~~


----------



## carlinha

i want the *metallic red patent lady page* that *speedah* got... did i miss on which store/boutique was selling those?  am i too late?  i know that saks has it, but it looks burgundy (darker) to me...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^She got them on ebay.  None of the US boutiques are getting them, that's all I know.  The CL lookbook said press only, but maybe some of the overseas boutiques will get them.


----------



## carlinha

laureenthemean said:


> ^^She got them on ebay.  None of the US boutiques are getting them, that's all I know.  The CL lookbook said press only, but maybe some of the overseas boutiques will get them.


----------



## madamelizaking

anyone know if a red patent fetiche is getting made?


----------



## sumnboutme

carlinha said:


> i want the *metallic red patent lady page* that *speedah* got... did i miss on which store/boutique was selling those?  am i too late?  i know that saks has it, but it looks burgundy (darker) to me...



whenever the CL lookbook says "Press" it only applies to the boutiques...the dept stores still get them but Patrick said that shipment to the dept stores are a little behind for Fall. 

note: i was going to "quote" *laureen *but "quoted" *carlinha *by mistake...sorry :shame:


----------



## carlinha

^^oh so there is a chance i could get the red metallic lady page?!??!?!


----------



## sumnboutme

carlinha said:


> ^^oh so there is a chance i could get the red metallic lady page?!??!?!



yes


----------



## surlygirl

NM in Tysons Corner, VA has Biancas in marron glace which is a really pretty metallic taupe patent. Luckily, they did not have my size. I need to find something in this color/material for fall!


----------



## carlinha

sumnboutme said:


> yes



HA!  chalk that one on to the list!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

Green Suede Biancas

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/product.php?productid=7664&cat=3&page=1


----------



## Shainerocks

Can someone explain to me why Saks had the Studded Vp's $100 cheaper than the CL boutiques?


----------



## rdgldy

I had heard they upped the price on the website today.


----------



## sumnboutme

rdgldy said:


> I had heard they upped the price on the website today.



YUP! But I think for pre-orders, they will honor the $895 price tag


----------



## Shainerocks

^^ Yeap, that's right.
Thank God I pre-ordered them last week.


----------



## inspiredgem

surlygirl said:


> NM in Tysons Corner, VA has Biancas in marron glace which is a really pretty metallic taupe patent. Luckily, they did not have my size. I need to find something in this color/material for fall!



That color sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Kamilla850

carlinha said:


> i want the *metallic red patent lady page* that *speedah* got... did i miss on which store/boutique was selling those? am i too late? i know that saks has it, but it looks burgundy (darker) to me...


 
I just checked these out, they are out of this world.  I second this. I want


----------



## karwood

surlygirl said:


> NM in Tysons Corner, VA has Biancas in marron glace which is a really pretty metallic taupe patent. Luckily, they did not have my size. I need to find something in this color/material for fall!


 
*Surly, *is this the color? I saw this on Barneys.com, but it is described as Dark Gray. I really like the Biancas in this color!

http://www.barneys.com/Bianca/500181958,default,pd.html


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *Kar* I don't think that's the color Surly is talking about.  I think its the one on Luisaviaroma the Ron Ron.


----------



## karwood

jancedtif said:


> Hey *Kar* I don't think that's the color Surly is talking about. I think its the one on Luisaviaroma the Ron Ron.


 
You are right. When she described it as taupe, I was thinking of a grayish-lilac color. I guess I have to see what Marron Glace looks like IRL or maybe I am just confused what taupe is, LOL!


----------



## surlygirl

Yep, it's the color of the Ron Rons on Luisaviaroma ... although it looks a bit more taupe and lighter in person to me.

Didn't know the Biancas were coming in this color, too! I may have gasped when I saw them! I believe *sumn *mentioned the Ron Rons are available at SCP as well.

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...TUFSUk9OIEdMQUNF&season=actual&seasProdID=50I

I'm going to need this color in my collection! It's a great neutral for my skintone.


----------



## sumnboutme

^^the marron glaze def looks lighter than that IRL *surly*...it's like a brownish gray but more on the brown side, if that makes sense....def not THAT brown though


----------



## japskivt

surlygirl said:


> I'm going to need this color in my collection! It's a great neutral for my skintone.



I've been looking everywhere for this color. The 41's are too tight. I need a 41.5 in the Ron Ron.

If you see it anywhere, let me know!


----------



## sumnboutme

^^scp


----------



## Shepherd Mom

sumnboutme said:


> ^^scp


Sorry I'm new here....what is 'scp?'


----------



## rdgldy

South Coast Plaza


----------



## surlygirl

*rdgldy*- I love your new signature! True for me, too.


----------



## rdgldy

we HAVE to wear them!


----------



## Shepherd Mom

rdgldy said:


> South Coast Plaza


Thank You!!!


----------



## Marisa783

which stores are carrying the Bianca in black patent?  TIA!


----------



## dreachick2384

^^Neiman Marcus for sure


----------



## jancedtif

Marisa783 said:


> which stores are carrying the Bianca in black patent? TIA!


 
I saw them in Neimans in FL.


----------



## mal

Mine came from Saks, NYC


----------



## sumnboutme

Marisa783 said:


> which stores are carrying the Bianca in black patent?  TIA!



SCP as well..


----------



## Marisa783

Thanks ladies!  I haven't gone shopping in person in so long!


----------



## bagpunk

any pic of the green lizard yet....?
which one is lady page?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Ladies, I'm getting a little scare about pink lizard VPs .... 

if they are running large this season ... what if mine are too big!!!


----------



## _Danielle_

I made a bigger pic for you ................. must have color 
[FONT=&quot]This shoes comes  in Marron Glace and Black[/FONT]


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ladies, I'm getting a little scare about pink lizard VPs ....
> 
> if they are running large this season ... what if mine are too big!!!



uhhh.... i'm a little worried too.... what size did you put yourself on the list for?  maybe also put it 1/2 size down?


----------



## japskivt

It freaks me out a little too and I have the Anthracite Glitter VP. They are a little bigger than my other VP's, but the 1/2 size down would have been tight and I don't know if you can stretch glitter. They are loose on my left foot, perfect on my right. Nothing that foot petals and heel grips can't fix. I am worried about the sizing on the VP too. (for me its the studded ones)

Its so frustrating, why do they need to resize? We were all getting used to the way things are, and now they have to confuse us even more. Totally unnecessary. as I said before, the small footed ladies will have a problem if they make them bigger and if a 41 and 42 actually equal their real sizes, then who will fit into them? Only men!


----------



## jancedtif

Is it a just the VPs that have been "resized" or is it all CLs?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> uhhh.... i'm a little worried too.... what size did you put yourself on the list for? maybe also put it 1/2 size down?


 
I put myself on the list for a 39, the size I got in the purple. *sigh* If they say they run large though I have the take their word for it ... since I can't go and try them on. But I'll be devastated if I get them and they are either too big or too small... Maybe I should e-mail them.

What size are you on the list for? 36?


----------



## carlinha

japskivt said:


> Its so frustrating, why do they need to resize? We were all getting used to the way things are, and now they have to confuse us even more. Totally unnecessary. as I said before, the small footed ladies will have a problem if they make them bigger and if a 41 and 42 actually equal their real sizes, then who will fit into them? Only men!



I KNOW!!!  just when i think i've gotten the sizing down, and feel comfortable ordering online/over the phone... now does this mean i have to go to a store and try everything all over again???? 

i put myself down for 35.5 and 36... cuz i can go either way with the VPs.... (some heel slippage with the 36 after it stretches, but the 35.5 is a bit tight in the toebox when i first get them).... but now does that mean i should go down to 35??????


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> I KNOW!!! just when i think i've gotten the sizing down, and feel comfortable ordering online/over the phone... now does this mean i have to go to a store and try everything all over again????
> 
> i put myself down for 35.5 and 36... cuz i can go either way with the VPs.... (some heel slippage with the 36 after it stretches, but the 35.5 is a bit tight in the toebox when i first get them).... but now does that mean i should go down to 35??????


 
Oh man! I don't know! I've never been able to wear a 38.5 in any CLs and I'd be scared to death to order that size! Lol. ... my 39s were tight at the start but now they've stretched out to fit perfecly ...... maybe i'll go on the list for a 38.5 ... just in case? Hopefully they will land RIGHT when I go over to California on vacation ... doubt I will have that good of timing though


----------



## surlygirl

*naked *- you should definitely talk to your SA when they come in to be sure about sizing.

*jancedtif *- I'm not sure if it's all shoes, but so far the Biancas are running very TTS. I even tried on the marron glace Biancas in my true US size which I never do with CLs. It was a bit too tight in the patent, but may have worked out for leather or something with more give.

I agree ... it just makes buying onlilne or over the phone more difficult. Le sigh, Msr. Louboutin. Le sigh.

Let's be sure to update the sizing thread as more of the fall styles make their way to tPF'ers.


----------



## carlinha

maybe we should ask the SAs what they would recommend...


----------



## dreachick2384

So, I'm a wide US 8 to 8.5 (8.5 for width only many times) and I got black patent vp's in 38.5 They were HELL to break in the toe box, but now they are great, but I do have them a little padded since there is heel slippage. When I told Reghan at SCP that, she told me to get the 38 in the pre-fall black kid VP, but I didn't listen and got the 38.5. They felt just wayyyyy too nice out of box, and they sent me the 38 on consignment, and I am now a 38 in VP. Holy crap! Based on that, Reghan told me to go with that size in the lizard, so I am on the fuxia list for 38. I'm also a 38 in the patent Bianca, which is true US size, therefore really freaking me out with everything from fall! I really want a pair of the fall Miss ankle booties (my next purchase) and I know people usually size up, but now I don't know whether to get 38.5 or 39! AHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## dreachick2384

So, Naked and Carlinha, I'd probably go with the 38.5 and maybe even the 35, respectively. Can either of you get somewhere to try on the newer batch of VP's? Now, if I were buying a patent pair, I'd probably get those in 38 as well!


----------



## carlinha

dreachick2384 said:


> So, Naked and Carlinha, I'd probably go with the 38.5 and maybe even the 35, respectively.


----------



## dreachick2384

^^I know! Imagine my horror when 38's started fitting me, and at home I have 39.5 Declics, which, although are a bit loose in the back and need a grip, fit great in the toe box!


----------



## carlinha

thanks for the info *dreachick*!

now... i hope places will be stocking size 35.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I'm gonna call SCP today .......


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I'm gonna call SCP today .......



keep me posted!


----------



## japskivt

This is INSANE! I am getting sizing anxiety.


----------



## clk55girl

Ladies, I tried on the studded VP's, the black patent VP's (red tip), and the nude patent VP's (red tip) at SCP yesterday.  I'm a true US 7 and my "normal"  (as in past season VP's) VP size is 7.  All 3 fall size 7 VP's were big and I had this huge gap in the ankle area.  The 36.5's were perfect in length and comfy in the toe box for me.  HTH!


----------



## kuromi-chan

^ thanks for the info *clk*!  your sizing sounds like mine!  so i guess i'm a 36.5 now?...


----------



## erinmiyu

*cries* I think these are gonna be too big. Do you think saks would let me do an exchange at the price I paid? (before they raised it)


----------



## sumnboutme

for the newer batch of shoes (not just VPs), my size differs depending on the shoe.  I'm a US 7, 37-37.5 in CLs and I'm a 36 in the patent Bianca, 36.5 in the kid Bianca, 36 in the Piros (although I did manage to squeeze my foot in a 35.5, LOL), 36-36.5 in the Miss Clichy...which really means that newer styles need to be tried on...frustrating...i know


----------



## Shainerocks

erinmiyu said:


> *cries* I think these are gonna be too big. Do you think saks would let me do an exchange at the price I paid? (before they raised it)



I was wondering the same thing. I just don't understand why Saks didn't include a note letting us know about the new sizing.


----------



## cllover

to sizes getting larger!

Btw, Piros are oddly unflattering on the foot.  Tried them on at scp and they make you have big ankles.


----------



## madamelizaking

jancedtif said:


> Is it a just the VPs that have been "resized" or is it all CLs?


 
From my understanding its everything. I'm a full size down in my ron ron's too, it's so freaking wierd and annoying!


----------



## Shepherd Mom

Just ordered mine...so excited! Nitoinimoi Black leather with black suede. CAN NOT WAIT FOR THEM!!


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks for your replys *Surly* and *Madame*!


----------



## dreachick2384

sumnboutme said:


> for the newer batch of shoes (not just VPs), my size differs depending on the shoe. I'm a US 7, 37-37.5 in CLs and I'm a 36 in the patent Bianca, 36.5 in the kid Bianca, 36 in the Piros (although I did manage to squeeze my foot in a 35.5, LOL), 36-36.5 in the Miss Clichy...which really means that newer styles need to be tried on...frustrating...i know


 

Where were you able to try on the kid Bianca? I wasn't sure which stores carry them in person...


----------



## CCKL

^^I think BNY has them


----------



## dreachick2384

Oh goody, going there in a few weeks. Thanks!


----------



## sumnboutme

^^yup, *CCKL *is right....i tried them on at BNY...


----------



## dreachick2384

Fabulous. I will make my first Barney's trip on the 2nd! Yay! Thanks ladies!


----------



## ashakes

I also received these photos on Monday, but I didn't have time to post until now.  These are all at Madison.


----------



## Chins4

Asha you get the best shoe porn!!! Do you know how much these stunners are?


ashakes said:


> I also received these photos on Monday, but I didn't have time to post until now. These are all at Madison.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Those Floral Rhonda Dinas are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Chins4

Dammit - I asked Paris if any other shoes would come in that fabric and got an almost immediate  I will be dreaming of a Pigalle 100 in that finish


----------



## rdgldy

I am in love with the floral.  Chins, they'd be stunning in a pigalle.


----------



## Chins4

^Someone tell CL!!!


----------



## dreachick2384

Naked, did you ever end up calling Reghan about the Lizard VP sizing? I'm thinking about shooting her an email myself....

How does lizard size/stretch compared to leather? How have your purples been?


----------



## Nico3327

dreachick2384 said:


> Naked, did you ever end up calling Reghan about the Lizard VP sizing? I'm thinking about shooting her an email myself....
> 
> How does lizard size/stretch compared to leather? How have your purples been?


 
I would love to know too!  I put myself on the waitlist for the same VP size that I was when I tried on the Eel VP at my local Sak's.  I hope they are comparable b/c I will DIE if I they come in and don't fit.


----------



## dreachick2384

^^No joke! I'm a wide US 8 to 8.5, and the new VP's I have are 38, and I haven't even worn them out of the house yet, but they are already a little loose! I took a 38 on the list, I can't IMAGINE a 37.5 would even get on my foot! And on my larger foot, I couldn't go any smaller! But for that kind of money, they better be damn perfect! I just emailed Reghan, I will let everyone know any info I get!


----------



## carlinha

dreachick2384 said:


> Naked, did you ever end up calling Reghan about the Lizard VP sizing? I'm thinking about shooting her an email myself....
> 
> How does lizard size/stretch compared to leather? How have your purples been?



*drea*, my purple lizards were perfect out of the box but have stretched with time, and now i have minor heel slippage... i think they're probably comparable to leather when it comes to stretching.  i do wear mine on a regular basis though...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I sent her an email but I never got a reply. Will try calling this weekend.


----------



## dreachick2384

^^Alrighty then. Thanks!


----------



## Nico3327

carlinha said:


> *drea*, my purple lizards were perfect out of the box but have stretched with time, and now i have minor heel slippage... i think they're probably comparable to leather when it comes to stretching. i do wear mine on a regular basis though...


 
Oh no...maybe I should have put myself on for a 36 instead of a 36.5...


----------



## clk55girl

kuromi-chan said:


> ^ thanks for the info *clk*! your sizing sounds like mine! so i guess i'm a 36.5 now?...


 
NP!  Yeah, you're probably a 36.5.  When I tried on the 37's, there was a huge gap in the back.  For reference I'm a 37.5 in decollete's, 37.5 in the paquita, 37.5 in the NP's, 37 in the declics., and 37 in the ron ron's.  The bianca's were tricky for me.  The 36.5's were comfortable out of the box, but my left heel kept slipping out.  The 36 was great for my left foot (smaller than my right), but the length of the right shoe was too short yet my heel kept slipping out as well.


----------



## dreachick2384

carlinha said:


> *drea*, my purple lizards were perfect out of the box but have stretched with time, and now i have minor heel slippage... i think they're probably comparable to leather when it comes to stretching. i do wear mine on a regular basis though...


 
Thanks for the info! I want to wear mine on a regular basis as well. Hehe for that price, I figure the more wears, the less the cost per wear is ! 
I just want them perfect, and sizing is so wonky lately. I'm going to wear the hell out of my new leather VP's and see just what happens....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

dreachick2384 said:


> ^^Alrighty then. Thanks!


 
*Hopefully *I will get good news ... that they are going to run the same as the old ones!! Lol


----------



## dreachick2384

^^I'm kind of living in fear!


----------



## karwood

OOOOHHH!! I REALLY like these VERY MUCH!!!!

*Asha, *thank you posting the great pics. You definitely got my heart beating very rapidly.



ashakes said:


> I also received these photos on Monday, but I didn't have time to post until now. These are all at Madison.


----------



## carlinha

here's what reghan had to say about the new VP sizing:

"For the new VP studs they are running just like the new VP sizing.  In my old VP&#8217;s I was 36.5 and now in VP&#8217;s I am 36.  So for you I would bet 35.5 would be your best size.  I will of course update you if the sizes change for the lizard!

Speak soon,
Reghan"


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

drat! Will have to call tomorrow and get my name on the list for 38.5s too ..... eek!


----------



## samhainophobia

I saw the black-on-black Nitoinimoi and went "Oh holy God."  I _want._

That may be my fall splurge.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ the suede or leather version?


----------



## samhainophobia

Leather, I think...just for the sake of practicality.  I'm afraid I'd destroy suede.  I am really hard on my shoes.  But I might see pics of the suede/leather combo that change my mind .


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

This was posted a couple days ago ... LOVE the suede  poopoo to bans!


----------



## surlygirl

the suede and leather combo is amazing! bans stink!


----------



## dreachick2384

^^I love the black on black leather! I keep telling myself, practical booties, not bondage booties....


----------



## Chins4

Chins4 said:


> Dammit - I asked Paris if any other shoes would come in that fabric and got an almost immediate  I will be dreaming of a Pigalle 100 in that finish


 
Update for UK ladies - the Ronda Dina in Brocade will be stocked exclusively at Mount Street. Plus there will also be a couple of clutches in this fabric for FW as well.......


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for the updates Chins4!!


----------



## Chins4

You are very welcome Sammyjoe


----------



## *Lo

I just got an email from The Beverly hills boutique, they just got in the Black Studded VP's, Nude NP's, 100mm Altadama in black kid, Fetisha 140 black kid.


----------



## Chins4

I have my eye on that black kid Feticha/sha (sp?) but I need to try it on.......if it fits like the Declic I'm sunk 

Anyone tried the Feticha yet????


----------



## *Lo

I havent tried them but the girl I spoke with in the phone said the toe is like the Declic and the new heel shape is very stable feeling.  I almost ordered myslef a a pair along with the other pairs i ordered but i held back.


----------



## Chins4

^Thanks Lo! Why did you hold back?

I can't do the Declic toe  Still never give up until you've nearly broken your ankle in the boutique right?


----------



## *Lo

Because I got the studded VP's and nude NP's and i need to stop shopping this month  I want to try on the Fetisha before i buy, and i am on the hunt for a pair of Bianca's like the ones Surly has!!


----------



## Chins4

^LOL ok so that's making sense now


----------



## CCKL

Sorry if this has already been answered before but anyone know how much the lizard vps and lizard mcs are??  TIA


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Lizard VPs are 1495 ... not sure about the MCs


----------



## carlinha

CCKL said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered before but anyone know how much the lizard vps and lizard mcs are??  TIA



roccia candle (not the same as roccia ring) MCs are $1095

lizard VPs are $1495


----------



## CCKL

thank you *naked* and *carlinha*!


----------



## surlygirl

*Lo said:


> Because I got the studded VP's and nude NP's and i need to stop shopping this month  I want to try on the Fetisha before i buy, and i am on the hunt for a pair of Bianca's like the ones Surly has!!


 
thanks for the shout out, Lo! you'll love them.


----------



## sumnboutme

CCKL said:


> thank you *naked* and *carlinha*!



u could've just texted me


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Update on Lizard VPs:

I called and had a long (semi-freaked out lol) talk with Jordan and he said to just stay with the size you are on the list for! They don't know the sizing of them yet (they are a resort buy) ... so they have no way of knowing. People are getting all freaked out by the sizing of the new VPs ... so just stay with the size you have ... because if they are running large everyone will just move down a size anyway. Hope this helps!


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks for the update *naked.* Phew! I'll stick with 35.5 then.


----------



## leslie_x

didn't know where to post it but...

are these new also? they're called the Guidolina (and that's the shoe what I was looking for!!!! yay!)

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/fashion/shoes/shoes/95793.htm


----------



## CCKL

sumnboutme said:


> u could've just texted me



HAH...I was going to call you and have a pow wow session but you were at that family thing...


----------



## CCKL

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Update on Lizard VPs:
> 
> I called and had a long (semi-freaked out lol) talk with Jordan and he said to just stay with the size you are on the list for! They don't know the sizing of them yet (they are a resort buy) ... so they have no way of knowing. People are getting all freaked out by the sizing of the new VPs ... so just stay with the size you have ... because if they are running large everyone will just move down a size anyway. Hope this helps!



Thanks for the update naked!  Buuut...which VPs would be considered among the "new VPs"??  The ones for F/W 09 only??


----------



## mal

Chins4 said:


> ^Thanks Lo! Why did you hold back?
> 
> I can't do the Declic toe  Still never give up until you've nearly broken your ankle in the boutique right?


^^^  that's the spirit!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

CCKL said:


> Thanks for the update naked! Buuut...which VPs would be considered among the "new VPs"?? The ones for F/W 09 only??


 
"new" vps meaning this season on ... but they have no clue on sizing since they don't actually have them...for all we know they could go back to the old sizing KWIM? So it's pretty much up in the air at this point .... so frustrating.


----------



## CCKL

^^ahhh, gotcha   yea, this whole weekend I've been going back and forth on sizing but I think I'll just stick to my usual CL size


----------



## sumnboutme

CCKL said:


> HAH...I was going to call you and have a pow wow session but you were at that family thing...



HA!  and i was drunk....lol...

mmmm...to put myself on the list or not, that is the $1M question


----------



## carlinha

sumnboutme said:


> HA!  and i was drunk....lol...
> 
> mmmm...to put myself on the list or not, that is the $1M question



the list for what??!!


----------



## sumnboutme

carlinha said:


> the list for what??!!



green lizard vps   i was on the list then took myself off and now i'm not sure i should've taken myself off...


----------



## rdgldy

ooohhhhh-maybe you shouldn't!


----------



## carlinha

sumnboutme said:


> green lizard vps   i was on the list then took myself off and now i'm not sure i should've taken myself off...



why'd you take yourself off???


----------



## lilmissb

*sumn* why??? I'm on the list for fuschia but not entirely sure of the colour. I really like purple and red lizard better. I might like acid was python better than fuschia lizard, who knows but the moral of the story is I left myself on the list just in case I change my mind.


----------



## carlinha

yeah i agree with *lilmissb* - don't say no until you've seen the color, then make up your mind then....


----------



## dreachick2384

lilmissb said:


> *sumn* why??? I'm on the list for fuschia but not entirely sure of the colour. I really like purple and red lizard better. I might like acid was python better than fuschia lizard, who knows but the moral of the story is I left myself on the list just in case I change my mind.


 
ITA with this. I want a fuxia shoe, but I think my heart is truly set on purple lizards. I'm not sure I can do it, and really need to see the color again. I saw the pic from before that Naked found of the fuxia lizard yoyo, but I'm not sure I'm sold. But I have left myself on the list and will decide then.


----------



## lilmissb

Hey, anyone seen nude metal patent in anything other than ron rons or the altadamas?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^There's a pair of Lady Lynch on ebay right now in that color.


----------



## lilmissb

^Really? I'm undecided whether or not I like the colour. I might cruise threads to see who owns nude metal. I think Julies*shoes does.

Also, what other metal patent colours are there? I know of taupe, blue grey, aubergine and nude. Oh and rouge. Any more?


----------



## LavenderIce

LavenderIce said:


> I feel slow for having this epiphany just now, but the double platform Podiums as you put it sara, is actually a double platform, ankle strap version of the Mirandas from last season. There were very few sightings or discussion of them from members here in their original non-platform nappa leather version. The satin double platform gives it an elegance and va-va-va-voom it lacks in the original form.


 
Photo posted by carlinha--






This styled is called Youpla and indeed fits like the Mirandas.  My normal CL size is 37-37.5 and I still could not get my foot in a 38.  Not to mention the Kristin Cavilleri toes were in full force.


----------



## sumnboutme

carlinha said:


> why'd you take yourself off???



because it's just not practical for me right now (not that CLs and practicality have ever gone hand in hand)...i quit my job last month and now i hardly wear any of my shoes...i was looking at them this weekend and i felt a little sad ( a little guilty too :shame

i guess i'll find out when they arrive in stores


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> ^Really? I'm undecided whether or not I like the colour. I might cruise threads to see who owns nude metal. I think Julies*shoes does.
> 
> Also, what other metal patent colours are there? I know of taupe, blue grey, aubergine and nude. Oh and rouge. Any more?



 blue grey?  pics? (for research purposes only....)


----------



## lilmissb

^*sumn* it's here at barneys: 
Christian Louboutin Patent Ballerina at Barneys New York

Plus Horation or Madison had them in the Miss Boxe (attached)


----------



## CCKL

sumnboutme said:


> green lizard vps   i was on the list then took myself off and now i'm not sure i should've taken myself off...



I dont think you should take yourself off until they arrive and you see them in person...


----------



## CCKL

*lilmissb*: the blue grey metal patent is REALLY pretty!!  do you know what other styles come in that color?? TIA!


----------



## Chins4

Check out the 'dusky blue' python VPs at Browns  

http://www.brownsfashion.com/produc...htm?siteid=0RpXOIXA500-jcLSEBEt4xEKCsOJO6OR8Q


----------



## Alice1979

Chins4 said:


> Check out the 'dusky blue' python VPs at Browns
> 
> Please enable your cookies


 
Wow... they're beautiful... me likie


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG, not sure if this has been posted before but with *Julies*shoes* Help I found that footcandy has OXBLOOD VPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

VERY-PRIVE-MTL - METAL PATENT CALF PUMP FOOTWEAR

they don't have a picture but there is the option in the color box!!!!


i need something in python nabuck ....especially in that blue or purple...I have NEVER been a fan of exotics but the python nabuck and the acid python's are changing me!!


----------



## hya_been

lilmissb, jh2400 has the nude metal altadama 100s, http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-for-my-25th-bday-341176-26.html#post11687905

She also just got a pair of pinups, which I know you love!!


----------



## carlinha

Chins4 said:


> Check out the 'dusky blue' python VPs at Browns
> 
> Please enable your cookies



OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!

why don't they have my size??!?!?!?!  didn't they just list these?!??!?!  HOW could they be sold out already of my size?!??!?!?! shocked:


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Chins4 said:


> Check out the 'dusky blue' python VPs at Browns
> 
> Please enable your cookies



Oooooh, those are stunning!  I want a pair!


----------



## lilmissb

OMG! Thanks *Chins* for showing dusty blue python! They look similar to grey python nabuck...or are my eyes playing trick on me. Would it be the same colour as the python decolletes from St Honore? Maybe I should go straight for exotics...skip all the other colours and go straight to python  

Oooh thanks *hya!* Still not sure about the colour...I think it might be too orange/gold on me  I'll stick to what I know.


----------



## carlinha

^they look exactly the same to me lilmissb!  

so now i know they come in: decolletes (st. honore), biancas (net-a-porter UK site only), and now VPs (browns)

but DAMN they do not have the VPs in size 36.... and the biancas will not be shipped out of the EU!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> why don't they have my size??!?!?!?! didn't they just list these?!??!?! HOW could they be sold out already of my size?!??!?!?! shocked:


 
is that grey nabuck python?!?!?!


----------



## japskivt

carlinha said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> why don't they have my size??!?!?!?!  didn't they just list these?!??!?!  HOW could they be sold out already of my size?!??!?!?! shocked:




Email them. Maybe they haven't gotten them in yet. They are gorgeous!


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha said:


> ^they look exactly the same to me lilmissb!
> 
> *so now i know they come in: decolletes (st. honore), biancas (net-a-porter UK site only), and now VPs (browns)*
> 
> but DAMN they do not have the VPs in size 36.... and the biancas will not be shipped out of the EU!!!!


 
They also come in the Alta Damas (LV boutique)


----------



## lilmissb

All I can *carlinha* is we have tPF angels here....


----------



## lilmissb

CCKL said:


> *lilmissb*: the blue grey metal patent is REALLY pretty!! do you know what other styles come in that color?? TIA!


 
I know it comes in the ballerina, miss boxe, but I'm hoping it comes in decolletes or ronrons.

Oh don't know if anyone knows yet but not sure which boutiques are receiving it but the MC and rolandos are coming out in rouge patent.

SCP will only be getting simple 70 in the rouge metal.


----------



## LavenderIce

^LV and Saks has the rouge patent Rolandos.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Lav!

Anyone seen the natural acid wash python anywhere? Also what styles? I like the blue acid wash but it may be a little much for me.


----------



## jh4200

hya_been said:


> lilmissb, jh2400 has the nude metal altadama 100s, http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-for-my-25th-bday-341176-26.html#post11687905
> 
> She also just got a pair of pinups, which I know you love!!


 
Hehe, yes I do!  The nude metal is really a great color, fun and subtle at the same time.

That blue-gray metal is also outstanding - I would love to see it come in a decollete or ron ron, too!


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks for the feedback *Jenn!*


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> ^*sumn* it's here at barneys:
> Christian Louboutin Patent Ballerina at Barneys New York
> 
> Plus Horation or Madison had them in the Miss Boxe (attached)




 oooh...pretty!  thanks!


----------



## ashakes

carlinha said:


> ^they look exactly the same to me lilmissb!
> 
> so now i know they come in: decolletes (st. honore), biancas (net-a-porter UK site only), and now VPs (browns)
> 
> but DAMN they do not have the VPs in size 36.... and the biancas will not be shipped out of the EU!!!!



*Horatio also has the grey python nabuck decolletes*.  I also saw them in the Altadamas in LV like Lav said, but I passed since I already have them in red and lilac python nabuck.

I can't find the photo right now, but I'm pretty sure Horatio has them because I remember them trying to add them to my shipment of my SO purple eel NPs. 

And, the "dusky blue" python nabuck VPs look like the "grey python nabuck" IMO.  Maybe the stock photos are throwing me off though.  They are very pretty in the VP though!


----------



## lilmissb

^LOL *asha!* Thanks for the info:


----------



## sunny2

Oh man, the gray python VPs are gorgeous... I wonder what other colors they will be coming out with besides gray, lilac, and red....


----------



## dreachick2384

Go to the CL section on Sak's website! New goodies! AHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Ack, I officially *must have* the Maggie:
Christian Louboutin - Platform Pumps - Saks.com


----------



## dreachick2384

^^They are gorgeous, aren't they?!?!?!?!


----------



## dreachick2384

Does anyone know how the Feticha are running? Janene at CLBH said TTS, and if I wear a 38 in Bianca I'd be a 38 in Feticha as well, but somehow that doesn't seem right...


----------



## carlinha

laureenthemean said:


> Ack, I officially *must have* the Maggie:
> Christian Louboutin - Platform Pumps - Saks.com



OMG ME TOO!!!!  laureen, what size should we get them in?!??!


----------



## laureenthemean

carlinha said:


> OMG ME TOO!!!!  laureen, what size should we get them in?!??!


Hm, I think I would go with my VP size.  Does anyone know if these are going to be in stock in the brick-and-mortar stores as well?


----------



## Alice1979

laureenthemean said:


> Ack, I officially *must have* the Maggie:
> Christian Louboutin - Platform Pumps - Saks.com


 
Those are absolutely fabulous.


----------



## carlinha

*laureen*, i am sure they will have stock of them... but i love this color combo!


----------



## laureenthemean

carlinha said:


> *laureen*, i am sure they will have stock of them... but i love this color combo!


Me too!  I don't even like pastels usually.


----------



## laureenthemean

I am also very relieved to see that the Maggie isn't like $2K.


----------



## surlygirl

The Maggie looks amazing in that color combo! And I'm also glad to see that they didn't break the $1k price point. Is anyone going to pre-order them? I would guess they would run TTS ... can't wait until they make it to the stores!


----------



## mal

O LOVE the colors too but would prefer silver-toned hardware ie. the tip...


----------



## surlygirl

and the blue acid python decolletes are gorgeous! I want, I want!!!


----------



## dreachick2384

I am wondering about new decollete sizing^^


----------



## carlinha

DF thinks the maggies look like a chuck taylor converse darth vader shoe.... he guarantees me that these will make it to the final sale cut :cry:


----------



## laureenthemean

carlinha said:


> DF thinks the maggies look like a chuck taylor converse darth vader shoe.... he guarantees me that these will make it to the final sale cut :cry:


I don't know about the last cut.  If the stores get them as well, I think they might make it to first cut, though.


----------



## carlinha

ok patience carla patience....


----------



## surlygirl

*drea *- I didn't even think about the new sizing. The decollete was really the one style that I knew what size worked for me every time! I'll happily adjust if I have to!

*carlinha *- that's kinda funny! your DF knows his CL stuff so you have to take his comments into consideration! I agree with *laureen* ... they may make first cut, but will be hard to find. A lot of the fall styles that are available are selling out rather quickly!


----------



## japskivt

dreachick2384 said:


> Go to the CL section on Sak's website! New goodies! AHHHHH!!!!!




Already done! Need those blue pythons!


----------



## Speedah

^^  

OMG...is it THESE?  

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1248190938524&ev19=1:26

And I need these too: 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1248190938526&ev19=1:27


----------



## carlinha

surlygirl said:


> *carlinha *- that's kinda funny! your DF knows his CL stuff so you have to take his comments into consideration! I agree with *laureen* ... they may make first cut, but will be hard to find. A lot of the fall styles that are available are selling out rather quickly!



gahhhh, he's being ridiculous right now.


----------



## dreachick2384

Surly, if you get them, let me know about how new decollete sizing is! I'm living in fear of new styles to some extent! 

Speedah, don't the new pythons make you want to DIE? Ugh, yummy....

Carlinha, if they make you happy inside, go with that! Men sometimes get it after they see them on... 

Laureen, I'm hoping you are right about 1st cut on those, I love them, but I don't 930 love them.


----------



## laureenthemean

dreachick2384 said:


> Surly, if you get them, let me know about how new decollete sizing is! I'm living in fear of new styles to some extent!
> 
> Speedah, don't the new pythons make you want to DIE? Ugh, yummy....
> 
> Carlinha, if they make you happy inside, go with that! Men sometimes get it after they see them on...
> 
> Laureen, I'm hoping you are right about 1st cut on those, I love them, but I don't 930 love them.


Yeah, same here.  If it's online only I don't think they will make it, so I hope they will be in stock in stores.


----------



## Speedah

^^ Yes!   I wish they were the Decollete or New Simple or VP though.


----------



## ashakes

The blue python decolletes are very pretty, but my favorite style and most worn style is the VP/NP so I'm going to wait for the boutique to get them in the VP as scheduled.


----------



## Speedah

^^ Which boutique is that, *Asha*? I'd loooooove for it to be a VP! I can't keep up with where everything new is going to be. :shame:


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Aaaahhhh!!  I want those python Decolletes!  They are gorgeous!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I think someone answered this before but does anyone know what US boutiques are getting the grey python nabuck Biancas?


----------



## japskivt

Who ordered the blue python décolleté in a 41?

I am so sad right now!


----------



## Speedah

^^ Oh no!!! Not me...I'm holding out for the VP/NP!

And I realized that I had a total brain fart on the other page and was thinking the acid pythons were Rons, not Decolletes. ush:


----------



## japskivt

carlinha said:


> gahhhh, he's being ridiculous right now.





They are gorgeous, but quirky. I think they will make it to sale. I would call CS and find out how many they have in your size and if the stores are getting them as well  They only ordered 1 blue python décolleté in eah size run so those should sell fast because the stores aren't getting them. If they ordered a few and the stores are getting them, then I would hold off.


----------



## japskivt

Speedah said:


> ^^ Oh no!!! Not me...I'm holding out for the VP/NP!
> 
> And I realized that I had a total brain fart on the other page and was thinking the acid pythons were Rons, not Decolletes. ush:





Am I a 41.5 in the décolleté?

If so then I can't be too sad that they didn't have my size in the first place.


----------



## Speedah

^^ I think I need a 41 in the old sizing. I don't know how they're running this season though.


----------



## japskivt

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I think someone answered this before but does anyone know what US boutiques are getting the grey python nabuck Biancas?




Didn't Asha say horatio?


----------



## madamelizaking

I think the maggie has the same sizing as the miss clichy, the structure of the shoe looks identical . It's so pretty, I have NO idea what i'd wear it with, though . Time to save up for fall!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

madamelizaking said:


> I think the maggie has the same sizing as the miss clichy, the structure of the shoe looks identical . It's so pretty, I have NO idea what i'd wear it with, though . Time to save up for fall!!!!


I was thinking it looked similar to the Miss Clichy too.


----------



## dbeth

ashakes said:


> The blue python decolletes are very pretty, but my favorite style and most worn style is the VP/NP so I'm going to wait for the boutique to get them in the VP as scheduled.


 
Ooooo, I would love those in the VP!!! I am so behind on what the boutiques are getting. 




Carlinha--Lol at your DF. I love that a man knows his CL!!! My hubby usually ignores my shoes, but every once in awhile I get a nod & smile like when I wore my aqua watersnake VP's! This Friday evening I am wearing my nude satin HP to a wedding, so I am hoping to get a big smile!


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I think someone answered this before but does anyone know what US boutiques are getting the grey python nabuck Biancas?


 
I also want to know if grey python nabuck Biancas will be available in the U.S.?  I did not know EU did not ship python to the U.S..


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> I also want to know if grey python nabuck Biancas will be available in the U.S.? I did not know EU did not ship python to the U.S..


 
Why is it we always go for the same shoes!


----------



## Lec8504

wait what?!  blue python decolette??!!!

sorry to be repetitive..but where can you order the blue acid wash python?  I'm guessing it's sold out in the 36 in both decolette and VPs huh? bleh....

wait nvm i found them....lol i'm getting too excited right now....


----------



## Lec8504

Christian Louboutin - Suede Boots - Saks.com

I really like these too..but iono if I can stomach anothe 1200 for shoes...do u think these will ever make it to sale?


----------



## LavenderIce

Lec8504 said:


> Christian Louboutin - Suede Boots - Saks.com
> 
> I really like these too..but iono if I can stomach anothe 1200 for shoes...do u think these will ever make it to sale?


 
I think so.  Everybody is getting them.


----------



## japskivt

LavenderIce said:


> I think so.  Everybody is getting them.



I agree, they should make it to sale since a lot of stores ordered them in a lot of different colors.

I love the black best!


----------



## Lec8504

yay!  Thanks girls!  

are those the only two color?  Cuz I could've sworn I saw that they come in a grey..unless the black looks like grey in the pic that I saw...


----------



## japskivt

Lec8504 said:


> yay!  Thanks girls!
> 
> are those the only two color?  Cuz I could've sworn I saw that they come in a grey..unless the black looks like grey in the pic that I saw...




I know the boutiques have black, there is tan, and a green shade, so there are probably more colors as well.


----------



## lilmissb

Does anyone know which NM stores are getting the lady claude in acid wash python at all? I'm interested in the nude not blue.

BTW, in case anyone doesn't know what nude acid wash looks like:


----------



## Lec8504

ugh...why did i have to see this?!

these acid wash pythons will never go on sale huh?  I really want both blue and nude....but iono if I can get both retail 

edit- also does any1 know if we can only pre-order the decolette acid wash python on saks?  Is that the only ones they're getting?  What about the lady claude and the VPs?


----------



## Lec8504

japskivt said:


> I know the boutiques have black, there is tan, and a green shade, so there are probably more colors as well.


 
green?  Hopefully the grey that I saw isn't the green in a different light....I think the grey that I saw is on the LVR website....


----------



## madamelizaking

Oh...my...I just saw the aurora borealis piggale strass... Officially called strass napa Wendy. There are no words. I mean, I've seen the pictures for tHe samira strass... But the beauty of those crystals irl, especially in natural light....  now I get it!!! :s someone is picking them up tommorow ... Luck lucky girl!!!!!  

In other news, scp now has grey watersnake declics and Black glitter no prive 

oh samira... I NEED you!


----------



## japskivt

madamelizaking said:


> Oh...my...I just saw the aurora borealis piggale strass... Officially called strass napa Wendy. There are no words. I mean, I've seen the pictures for tHe samira strass... But the beauty of those crystals irl, especially in natural light....  now I get it!!! :s someone is picking them up tommorow ... Luck lucky girl!!!!!
> 
> In other news, scp now has grey watersnake declics and Black glitter no prive
> 
> oh samira... I NEED you!



that's how I feel about the Samira too! When I saw them And held them, I didn't want to give them back!


----------



## lilmissb

Grey watersnake declics? Anyone have a pic?


----------



## dreachick2384

^^Patrick is emailing me one soon. Just called. Will post!


----------



## madamelizaking

Same as te grey watersnake altadama i that helps?


----------



## madamelizaking

Omg... I think I love nude acid more than blue!!! Ahh I can't figure it out!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Omg, I'm totally with you *madamelizaking *and *japskivt*... I saw the pigalles (not a style I can wear unless they're 70s or 100s) and died... Ron Rons, too... the crystals are absolutely BREATHTAKINGLY STUNNING IRL ... I'm such a sparkle/glitter person, and I very nearly died on the spot ... if I could even remotely justify them, I would get them in a heartbeat.


----------



## dreachick2384

So I got the new declic pic from SCP, but it was sent as a bitmap file, and won't let me upload the attatchment. Any ideas?




Wait, think I got it...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

dreachick2384 said:


> So I got the new declic pic from SCP, but it was sent as a bitmap file, and won't let me upload the attatchment. Any ideas?


 
Thanks for the pic!!


----------



## dreachick2384

New declic is $835 from SCP


----------



## erinmiyu

^^ what heel height is that declic?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Looks like 120 to me


----------



## japskivt

It looks lower than 120 to me, but it just may be the angle.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ ohh I think you are right! Must be the 100s


----------



## LavenderIce

Lec8504 said:


> ugh...why did i have to see this?!
> 
> these acid wash pythons will never go on sale huh? I really want both blue and nude....but iono if I can get both retail
> 
> edit- also does any1 know if we can only pre-order the decolette acid wash python on saks? Is that the only ones they're getting? What about the lady claude and the VPs?


 
The NM lookbook has both the blue and nude acid python Lady Claude.  Various boutiques will get the blue and nude acid python VPs.  I think one of the London boutiques will get a blue acid python style, can't remember which one.


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> Yeah, same here. If it's online only I don't think they will make it, so I hope they will be in stock in stores.


 
The Maggie is also in the NM lookbook (in a different colorway, the saks.com one is better), so it will probably be in stores, but NM's inventory will be low this season.


----------



## lulabee

Ok, I'm NOT liking that new Declic! The lines look like a fake!! What does a girl have to do around here to get a Declic 140!!


----------



## madamelizaking

That declic is a size 35 so the heel looks small it's the 120s . Also they have the black glitter np in 35


----------



## rubyshoesday

Okay, who knows which stores/boutiques will be getting in the nude acid python VP's??? I must knowwwwwwwwwww!



LavenderIce said:


> The NM lookbook has both the blue and nude acid python Lady Claude. Various boutiques will get the blue and nude acid python VPs. I think one of the London boutiques will get a blue acid python style, can't remember which one.


----------



## javaboo

I know! Where have all the Declic 140 gone?!?

*lilmissb*: Where did you get that picture from? Is it from one of the boutiques? I'm thinking about getting it in the Lady Claude but some people didn't like the cut on that shoes so I really have to try it out first.


----------



## LavenderIce

java--It might have been from Rosensteins.  IIRC, they were getting an acid python style.

ruby--I can't remember which of the NYC boutiques was getting the nude acid python.  I think LV was getting it too.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lulabee said:


> Ok, I'm NOT liking that new Declic! The lines look like a fake!! What does a girl have to do around here to get a Declic 140!!


 
Speak to me sista!!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks Lav, I will do some phone stalking tomorrow!


----------



## LavenderIce

rubyshoesday said:


> Thanks Lav, I will do some phone stalking tomorrow!


 
You can call the LV boutique right now.  They're still open.  They'll be open for another five hours.


----------



## japskivt

Why is Saks the only store to order the blue acid python in a closed toe? They didn't even order over a 41 and the only ordered one in eah size run. I would so much rather have the décolleté than a VP since I don't like wearing open toes in the winter.


----------



## LavenderIce

japskivt said:


> Why is Saks the only store to order the blue acid python in a closed toe? They didn't even order over a 41 and the only ordered one in eah size run. I would so much rather have the décolleté than a VP since I don't like wearing open toes in the winter.


 
Did one of the London boutiques get acid blue python?  I can't remember the style though.


----------



## lulabee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Speak to me sista!!!


 LMAO!! I'm speakin' Lovah!


----------



## lilmissb

*java* I got the pic from the Rosenstein thread. Plus I think Ivry emailed them out.

I'm so in  with acid was nude! I'm not sure if I should get VP or LC...  I might ask *sumn* about it as she has the LC.


----------



## Alice1979

Nude acid python is... I have no words


----------



## sunny2

Wow the blue and nude acid pythons are gorgeous!! Does anyone have a pic of the VP/NP???


----------



## lilmissb

^^Alice if you find out which NM's have the nude lemme know! 35.5....


----------



## ashakes

rubyshoesday said:


> Okay, who knows which stores/boutiques will be getting in the nude acid python VP's??? I must knowwwwwwwwwww!



IIRC, Las Vegas, Madison, & Horatio. 

The nude acid is gorgeous, but it reminds me of my bronze python VPs.  

I'm sure NM Las Vegas will be getting the python Lady Claudes. I looked at the lookbook again and it only showed select stores, but it doesn't really matter as a sales associate can transfer them in for you or send them out from the store that has them. I'm sure Las Vegas will get them though.  They get everything.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Awesome! Thank you, Asha 



ashakes said:


> IIRC, Las Vegas, Madison, & Horatio.
> 
> The nude acid is gorgeous, but it reminds me of my bronze python VPs.
> 
> I'm sure NM Las Vegas will be getting the python Lady Claudes. I looked at the lookbook again and it only showed select stores, but it doesn't really matter as a sales associate can transfer them in for you or send them out from the store that has them. I'm sure Las Vegas will get them though. They get everything.


----------



## lilmissb

ashakes said:


> IIRC, Las Vegas, Madison, & Horatio.
> 
> The nude acid is gorgeous, but it reminds me of my bronze python VPs.
> 
> I'm sure NM Las Vegas will be getting the python Lady Claudes. I looked at the lookbook again and it only showed select stores, but it doesn't really matter as a sales associate can transfer them in for you or send them out from the store that has them. I'm sure Las Vegas will get them though.  They get everything.



Thanks for the info *asha!!!*


----------



## inspiredgem

I just put my name on the waiting list for gray patent Biancas.  Does anyone have any idea what that color looks like?


----------



## dreachick2384

^^Which store is that at?


----------



## inspiredgem

^^ Madison Ave.


----------



## dreachick2384

Sounds fabulous. I'd love to see a pic as well.


----------



## inspiredgem

I just love that style.  I've got them in Oxblood but your avatar makes me want the Rouge as well.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

No ones knows if any US boutiques are getting the grey python nabuck biancas??


----------



## dreachick2384

inspiredgem said:


> I just love that style. I've got them in Oxblood but your avatar makes me want the Rouge as well.


 

The Rouge is just outstanding. How are your oxbloods working for you? Comfy? Versatile in your wardrobe? I've decided my rouge goes with almost everything in my closet, I'm breaking them out for the first time this saturday for my 1 year anniversay with my husband. So excited! LOL I think I'm more excited bout wearing the shoes than the anniversary


----------



## japskivt

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> No ones knows if any US boutiques are getting the grey python nabuck biancas??




I thought Asha said one of the NY boutiques. Do you want me to call for you tomorrow?


----------



## sumnboutme

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> No ones knows if any US boutiques are getting the grey python nabuck biancas??



there are a couple, but i forget which ones....


----------



## lilmissb

LavenderIce said:


> Did one of the London boutiques get acid blue python? I can't remember the style though.


 
Apparently Harvey Nichols will be getting them in so *jap* you might be able to get them.


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Why is it we always go for the same shoes!


 
I know!!! And we have the same shoe size!  CL Shoes Soul Twins! LOL!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> I know!!! And we have the same shoe size! CL Soul Twins! LOL!


 
Hehehehe!!


----------



## CCKL

inspiredgem said:


> I just put my name on the waiting list for gray patent Biancas.  Does anyone have any idea what that color looks like?



Gray patent biancas?!?  I think I'm in trouble....


----------



## japskivt

41 Studded VP is about to pop up on Saks.com ladies!


----------



## karwood

CCKL said:


> Gray patent biancas?!? I think I'm in trouble....


 
Waiting list? I thought these were available for purchase at Barneys.com . Unless you are waiting for a specific size. BTW, I absolutely love them in this color!


Christian Louboutin Bianca at Barneys New York


----------



## Chins4

OK, Hannah's pics of the Oxblood patent HPs have me in trouble  Does anyone know what other shoes are coming in this finish - I'm thinking Decollete or Pigalle 100 in particular?


----------



## JetSetGo!

karwood said:


> Waiting list? I thought these were available for purchase at Barneys.com . Unless you are waiting for a specific size. BTW, I absolutely love them in this color!
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Bianca at Barneys New York



These aren't Patent. 

They are still gorgeous!


----------



## aa12

Is the Bianca a classic now?
Are they comfortable?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ hard to say. They're new this season, so we'll see.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I kind of doubt it's a classic.


----------



## lilmissb

*Chins* the heads up from the London Boutiques is that not many classic styles are coming in the metals. They told me that no pigalles, ron rons or decolletes are coming in metal from memory. I want pigalles & decolletes.


----------



## Alice1979

Chins4 said:


> OK, Hannah's pics of the Oxblood patent HPs have me in trouble  Does anyone know what other shoes are coming in this finish - I'm thinking Decollete or Pigalle 100 in particular?


 
I think Saks has the oxblood patent in You you or even the LC. I love that color too, would love it in decollete or pigalle.


----------



## lilmissb

^Lady claude??? Oh wow.


----------



## Alice1979

^I think... I'm not really sure, You you definitely.


----------



## japskivt

The oxblood comes in Bianca, youyou, and Dina as well.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the info girls! I might have to rejig my want list....


----------



## Chins4

Thanks ladies - I LOVE the HP but I know I would get more wear from a closed toe. But I sure love that Oxblood colour


----------



## inspiredgem

Chins -
Neiman's has the Lady Page and Piaf in the Oxblood color.


----------



## Chins4

Thanks inspiredgem  But now I've thought about it...........I can't get the Oxblood Decollete out of my head


----------



## japskivt

lilmissb said:


> *Chins* the heads up from the London Boutiques is that not many classic styles are coming in the metals. They told me that no pigalles, ron rons or decolletes are coming in metal from memory. I want pigalles & decolletes.


 
Its usually the department stores that order the classics in this season's materials, I would call a few to see what they are getting.


----------



## leslie_x

burgundy very penny (love them )

christian louboutin


----------



## jennified_

^ Those are pretty


----------



## Chins4

Update : Paris JJR actually had the Decollete in Oxblood...........but not in my size


----------



## jh4200

Aw Chins, that's too bad.  I realize this is a really long shot, but I got my oxblood jazz decolletes from Madison last year - maybe there's still a pair hanging around?


----------



## lilmissb

japskivt said:


> Its usually the department stores that order the classics in this season's materials, I would call a few to see what they are getting.



Oooh! Thanks *jap* for the info. Good to know.

Those very penny's are GORGEOUS!!! 

*Chins* you mean oxblood METAL patent???


----------



## Chins4

JJR just said Oxblood patent and I lost interest when they said they didn't have my size - but I was chasing the metallic....Selfridges and HN have the HP, maybe I'll check if they have any other shoes in that finish - I have to call HN today to claim my next FW pair anyway


----------



## lilmissb

^LOL! I know what you mean. I can't decide what to get next....got a pair or 3 in mind but I can't be buying 3 pairs!!!


----------



## Chins4

HN are holding my next pair for me - I'm sticking with the list (now I 've been thwarted with Oxbloood metallic patent anyways LOL)


----------



## lilmissb

^Are you picking up Alta Iowas next week???


----------



## Chins4

^Yup


----------



## lilmissb

Can't wait to see them on you!!!


----------



## Chins4

Very excited about these - will help me get over the disappointment that my feet could never live with the Iowa Zeppas


----------



## lilmissb

^Glad something will ease the pain! 

Has anyone seen what is coming out in cranberry metal? Apart from the wedge.


----------



## sumnboutme

New at BH boutique: (sorry if this has been posted)

Blk Patent Alta Iowa
Cranberry Patent Alta Iowa
Black Patent Ron Ron
Nude Metal Patent Ron Ron (gorgeous)
Studded VPs (actually not that bad on)
Green Watersnake Alta Dama - I almost walked out with these but I restrained myself
Black Watersnake Bianca
Roccia (?) Watersnake Bianca

Those are all I remember....I had a splitting headache that I couldn't even enjoy looking at shoes...


----------



## lilmissb

What kinda green *sumn?* Oh my CRANBERRY (metal?) alta iowa....  Any spy pics?

Oh how much was the altadama & alta iowas?

Oh that sucks about the headache, sorry you couldn't even enjoy shoes!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

BH also had the Lace Bouquet Lady Claudes, Purple Suede Miss Clichy...I just remembered...

Saks had: (notables)
Rouge Patent Rolandos
Pewter Laminato VPs
Camel Patent Rolandos
Marron Glace Biancas

The green watersnake altadama is a very subdued kind a green...not a bright green.  It was very pretty  and I think the price was $1095.

The cranberry alta iowa was pretty too.  Kinda like a cross between a fuxia metal patent and the rouge patent.  It's the same price as my blue suede ones...$865


----------



## laureenthemean

Rouge Rolando?  Like a bright red??


----------



## zahra

What does the nude metal patent finish look like? I've done a search but can't seem to find any pictures.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Look here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-metallic-cls-here-396352-4.html#post11798654


----------



## Chins4

CRANBERRY Alta Iowas 

Anyone steal any pics????


----------



## julies*shoes

zahra said:


> What does the nude metal patent finish look like? I've done a search but can't seem to find any pictures.


 

You can also checkout the reveal I did on my Nude Metal Patent Altadamas...plenty of pics.
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...roducing-altadama-100-nude-patent-471890.html


----------



## shewaslo

This is a photo of the Cranberry color from Saks:

Christian Louboutin - Altadama Peep-Toe Pumps - Saks.com


----------



## madamelizaking

Neimans also has the lady wedge in cranberry  I'm holding out for the feticha in cranberry... SCP is getting them!!!


----------



## Chins4

Now the Cranberry Feticha I NEED to see


----------



## Alice1979

Wow... cranberry color is so gorgeous...


----------



## sumnboutme

laureenthemean said:


> Rouge Rolando?  Like a bright red??



Like the rouge biancas


----------



## sumnboutme

Chins4 said:


> CRANBERRY Alta Iowas
> 
> Anyone steal any pics????



No pics, sorry...but if you email the boutique they might send you one


----------



## dbeth

Ooooo, that Cranberry color is stunning!!! 


I would love to see the green watersnake Altadamas! Those sound gorgeous!


----------



## indypup

I saw and tried the Rouge Rolando just last week at the Bob Ellis in Atlanta.  They were gorgeous.

And I told myself that I'd never do a heel height more than 130, but I tried black patent Biancas yesterday at Neiman Marcus.  It's love.  I did NOT want to take them off and they were very easy to walk in!  VERY comfortable.  Too bad my boyfriend hates them, because I might need them!


----------



## dreachick2384

^^I have the rouge, wore them last night for the first time, and am so in love with them that I now ordered black metal patent as well! My husband thinks they are hot, thank god lol!


----------



## laureenthemean

sumnboutme said:


> Like the rouge biancas


Thanks!  Aw, really need something "true red" or cerise...


----------



## jaszmine

The cranberry is a fun color


----------



## zahra

Thanks *laureen *and *julies*shoes*. It's a very unique finish, isn't it? Think it might be a bit too yellow-toned for my skin though


----------



## lilmissb

*Laureen*, what style of shoe did you want in true red? London have decolletes (not in my size though! Boo!  ), I think somewhere in Canada, maybe Rosensteins has the VP, London had the HP.


----------



## evanescent

hi ladies! i just received my black patent ron rons from the st honore paris boutique, and i love it. however, is it just me or are the current season ron rons cut a touch bigger than previous seasons?? im not sure if i should've gone down half a size cos the length seems ok, but my feet seems to be slipping out of them just a touch. also not sure if it's because the shoes are "stretched" by the sticks (sorry dont know what else to call them) that are placed inside them. 

can anyone who has tried on the new season ron rons give me some feedback please? thanks very much!


----------



## evanescent

and also, can anyone please tell me the difference between this rouge:

Christian Louboutin - Peep-Toe Pumps - Saks.com

and this rouge:

Christian Louboutin - Metallic Patent Pumps - Saks.com

are the yoyos just plain patent rouge, whereas the simples are metallic patent rouge? i love the colour of the yoyos!


----------



## laureenthemean

lilmissb said:


> *Laureen*, what style of shoe did you want in true red? London have decolletes (not in my size though! Boo!  ), I think somewhere in Canada, maybe Rosensteins has the VP, London had the HP.


Preferably the Clichy (either height), but that seems impossible at this point.  I would take the Rolando or Pigalle, too.  I think I'll probably have to put in a special order.


----------



## sumnboutme

evanescent said:


> and also, can anyone please tell me the difference between this rouge:
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Peep-Toe Pumps - Saks.com
> 
> and this rouge:
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Metallic Patent Pumps - Saks.com
> 
> are the yoyos just plain patent rouge, whereas the simples are metallic patent rouge? i love the colour of the yoyos!



you're correct...the yoyos are regular patent and the simples are metallic patent. also, there's a thread somewhere about sizing....all the new batch of shoes are running at least a half size larger than normal.


----------



## evanescent

ah thanks sumnboutme!


----------



## lilmissb

sumnboutme said:


> you're correct...the yoyos are regular patent and the simples are metallic patent. also, there's a thread somewhere about sizing....all the new batch of shoes are running at least a half size larger than normal.



*sumn & evanescent *I believe the yoyos are also metal patent. florida got them from saks and they were def metal patent. Have a look in the collection thread.


----------



## lilmissb

laureenthemean said:


> Preferably the Clichy (either height), but that seems impossible at this point.  I would take the Rolando or Pigalle, too.  I think I'll probably have to put in a special order.



 Rosensteins or Holts have the rolando I think. As to the pigalle 120 London has cerise but again not in my size!!!


----------



## japskivt

They are both metal patent. The YouYou is oxblood metal patent and the simple is rouge metal patent. The simple is a brighter and truer red. 

The sizing is the same as usual in them. Try aren't running big. 



evanescent said:


> and also, can anyone please tell me the difference between this rouge:
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Peep-Toe Pumps - Saks.com
> 
> and this rouge:
> 
> Christian Louboutin - Metallic Patent Pumps - Saks.com
> 
> are the yoyos just plain patent rouge, whereas the simples are metallic patent rouge? i love the colour of the yoyos!


----------



## meggyg8r

madamelizaking said:


> Neimans also has the lady wedge in cranberry  I'm holding out for the feticha in cranberry... SCP is getting them!!!


 
Lady WEDGE?? 

I need a pic of this one!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

meggyg8r said:


> Lady WEDGE??
> 
> I need a pic of this one!


 

Lady Patent Wedge Pump -  Neiman Marcus


----------



## immashoesaddict

meggyg8r said:


> Lady WEDGE??
> 
> I need a pic of this one!


 

The Wedgie Queen has found her next target


----------



## lilmissb

Except that wedge is as lethal as a heel! It's like 5 inches or something!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Thanks *naked*! I think the wedgie queen will be skipping that one. It's gorgeous, but I'd die with that heel height and no platform! That cranberry is TDF though!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ you can live vicariously through me once I get them ... they are 3rd on my list


----------



## ashakes

naked, did you order the Lady Wedges? I was thinking of buying those too because I really love the cranberry color, but I very rarely wear wedges.


Just FYI, the green watersnake Altadamas are not new. They have been in boutiques since March. I posted a pic then, but I'm sure it's in the other closed thread.  Here it is again.


----------



## inspiredgem

I went to Barney's yesterday and tried on a few pair.  I couldn't make up my mind so I came home empty handed.    I really want/need a pair of short booties.  The Miss booties were extremely comfortable and I know I'll get a lot of wear out of them but I'd still like to see the Nitoinimoi's first.  I looked online and I swear that Saks has the Miss booties for less $ than Barneys.  Saks doesn't call them by name so I'm not 100% sure.  Are these the same boots?  In the Saks picture (the smaller one) the leather looks shinier.  Is it possible that it is a different type of leather?

I also tried on the Mamimo's.  I really like the leather/suede combination and they were also really comfortable.  I think they'll look great for fall.  What do you ladies think?


----------



## diorfashion

Grape Patent Miss Boxe 100 at NAP UK!!! Does anyone know if any other styles (like the Feticha) will be available in Grape Patent?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ashakes said:


> naked, did you order the Lady Wedges? I was thinking of buying those too because I really love the cranberry color, but I very rarely wear wedges.
> 
> 
> Just FYI, the green watersnake Altadamas are not new. They have been in boutiques since March. I posted a pic then, but I'm sure it's in the other closed thread. Here it is again.


 
No, I didn't order them yet. I am waiting until after the fuxia lizard and grey nabuck biancas ... I have a feeling there will still be some around.

I don't wear wedges much either but I think the height makes them look hott!!


----------



## evanescent

thanks *lilmissb *and *japskivt*!! how about the "merlot" on NAP:

Christian Louboutin|Bianca 140 platform pumps|NET-A-PORTER.COM

are these rouge or oxblood? thanks!


----------



## japskivt

evanescent said:


> thanks *lilmissb *and *japskivt*!! how about the "merlot" on NAP:
> 
> Christian Louboutin|Bianca 140 platform pumps|NET-A-PORTER.COM
> 
> are these rouge or oxblood? thanks!



They look a little too pink to be oxblood, but they are definitely not rouge. I held up my oxblood YouYou to the screen and it doesn't look the same, but it could be my computer. It may be another color altogether. Hopefully someone that knows more than me can help!


----------



## CCKL

evanescent said:


> thanks *lilmissb *and *japskivt*!! how about the "merlot" on NAP:
> 
> Christian Louboutin|Bianca 140 platform pumps|NET-A-PORTER.COM
> 
> are these rouge or oxblood? thanks!



They're rouge   Oxblood is almost like a dark wine red...looks black from afar.  Cranberry is really close to rouge in person but in pictures it has almost a hint of pink to it.


----------



## dreachick2384

inspiredgem said:


> I went to Barney's yesterday and tried on a few pair. I couldn't make up my mind so I came home empty handed.  I really want/need a pair of short booties. The Miss booties were extremely comfortable and I know I'll get a lot of wear out of them but I'd still like to see the Nitoinimoi's first. I looked online and I swear that Saks has the Miss booties for less $ than Barneys. Saks doesn't call them by name so I'm not 100% sure. Are these the same boots? In the Saks picture (the smaller one) the leather looks shinier. Is it possible that it is a different type of leather?
> 
> I also tried on the Mamimo's. I really like the leather/suede combination and they were also really comfortable. I think they'll look great for fall. What do you ladies think?


 

I also want the Miss bootie. I'm 99% sure they are the same ones at Saks and Barneys, and yeah, they are cheaper at Saks. The online help thing at saks said they are leather. Stores will not be getting them, saks.com only. I want ankle booties as well for winter, but I've having trouble actually getting them. I need booties, but they don't have that same magnetism for me as the shoes. And for 1k, I feel like I should be mesmerized, not just need boots. I love the nitoinimoi, but I worry about long term practicality for booties like that. That's why the Miss is perfect, but I don't get that flutter. I love classics, and my black leather VP's, declics, simples all make me happy, but I'm having boot trouble! 

I like the Mamimo's, I want to try them on as well when I go to Barney's this coming weekend.

How was your sizing on the Miss? I know we both wear 38 in Bianca.


----------



## inspiredgem

^^ I actually returned my 38's and got the 38.5 instead - I needed just a bit more length as my toes were getting cramped.

I was a 38.5 in both the Miss and the Mamimo.  They actually had a similar fit to the Bianca.

I think I'm just going to get the Miss - it's such a nice simple bootie that I'm sure I would get a lot of wear out of them.


----------



## dreachick2384

Okay, so then I'm most likely looking at a 38.5 in the Miss as well. I really like how it's a very classic style that will get years of wear. I just have this mental block with actually breaking down and getting it when it's just so simple. I love my other classic shoes.....oh, difficult life choices


----------



## mal

^^^ I think you should get them and see how they make you feel! I bet they are hot, and the black leather will hold up really well...
I had to size up in my Trotinettes and Ginervas.


----------



## me961610

Hello Ladies,

I was browsing the older thread and came across this picture from St. Honore boutique posted by Carlinha. Anyone knows if any local stores or boutiques will be getting the suede declic in this color? Is this considered eggplant?

Thank you ladies!


-Photo credit to Carlinha


----------



## dreachick2384

mal said:


> ^^^ I think you should get them and see how they make you feel! I bet they are hot, and the black leather will hold up really well...
> I had to size up in my Trotinettes and Ginervas.


 
Mal, you are probably right. I want to order from Saks if I get them since they are cheaper. I'm going to Barney's in Chicago on Sunday, and I can try these on in person there even though I'm not buying from them. Maybe they will make my heart flutter. But, I can't buy until the end of Sept. since I just got my second pair of Biancas. But hey, end of sept. is better boot weather anyway...


----------



## dbeth

Asha--Thanks for the info on the green altadamas!  Wow--that pic is amazing, I love all 3 colors!!

Does anyone know if they are on sale?


----------



## laureenthemean

dbeth said:


> Asha--Thanks for the info on the green altadamas!  Wow--that pic is amazing, I love all 3 colors!!
> 
> Does anyone know if they are on sale?


I believe they just came out, so no.


----------



## CCKL

^^Yea, def not on sale...I would've for sure gotten them if they had been on sale


----------



## ashakes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> No, I didn't order them yet. I am waiting until after the fuxia lizard and grey nabuck biancas ... I have a feeling there will still be some around.
> 
> I don't wear wedges much either but I think the height makes them look hott!!



They are hot, but I agree they aren't flying off the shelves.  I had a gift card so I was thinking about it, but I think I'm just going to get a David Yurman piece instead. lol


----------



## ashakes

More pics from Madison today...


----------



## ashakes




----------



## ashakes




----------



## ashakes




----------



## Alice1979

*asha*, thank you for the eye candies.


----------



## ashakes

Horatio didn't have time to take pics yet, but the 2 things that stuck out that were in were the Rolando in CRANBERRY PATENT and the SIMPLE PUMP 100 mm IN CRANBERRY PATENT.

And, SCP is the only boutique that ordered the NEW SIMPLE PUMP 120 mm in the CRANBERRY PATENT.  It isn't in yet, but just FYI.

Some of the boutiques will also be getting the CIRCUS BOOTIE AND FETICHA IN CRANBERRY.  Obviously, I asked what was ordered in the cranberry color. lol


----------



## ashakes

Last set of pics I didn't post...these were the few I don't think were repeats. All of these were at Beverly Hills as of 7/14.

Feticha






Nude Patent Numero Prive






White Satin VP with Crystal Toe and Blue Insole


----------



## Lec8504

how much are the white satin vps?


----------



## ashakes

^^^Not sure because I didn't inquire since I already have my future wedding shoes, but definitely give Beverly Hills a call if you are interested.


----------



## lilmissb

Is that the nude ronron you posted? As well as VP? Oh my. And cranberry rolando and simple. Wow! I NEED cranberry but I'm not if I suit rolandos. Thanks *Asha* for the eye candy!


----------



## ashakes

Yes, NUDE PATENT RON RON, VP, AND NP.

I'll have pics of the rolando and simple 100 tomorrow probably so I will try to post then.  Yes, I really want a style in the the cranberry color too. I was hoping the boutiques ordered it in the VP, NP, or Altadama 140 mm, but no such luck.  

No problem ladies. I have been MIA so haven't been able to post all the pics I have. lol Sorry!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks for the gorgeous pictures,* Asha*!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks for all the pics, Asha!  Love some of those clutches.


----------



## kuromi-chan

thanks so much for all the pics* Asha*!


----------



## hya_been

So has anyone spotted these babies in the States?  I only know they're on NAP UK.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks for the photos, *Asha*! So many beauties!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Asha!* Nude ronrons! Have they gone down in price like everything else? Does anyone know? They're normally $595 aren't they?


----------



## Shainerocks

Thanks, Asha!
Do you happen to know how much the Nude Patent VP's with the nude tip are going to cost?


----------



## japskivt

The Ron Ron is 565 and the VP is 795 I believe.


----------



## Shainerocks

Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks *jap!* I see something nude in my future!


----------



## japskivt

I want taupe metal, nude and barbie pink!


----------



## lilmissb

^Oh gosh, I want too many to list, first ones off the rank I think are metal patents as nude regular patent always comes around.


----------



## japskivt

That's a good idea although I just fell in love with the nude from Asha's pictures! Maybe taupe metal. They are just so comfortable!


----------



## natassha68

New on BG.com


----------



## zahra

^ Thanks for posting the pics and prices of the nude Ron Rons and VPs *ashakes* and *japskivt*. I can't decide which I want more now! Are the Ron Rons significantly more comfortable than the VPs?


----------



## Alice1979

For me, VPs are more comfy cos the platforms.


----------



## julies*shoes

zahra said:


> ^ Thanks for posting the pics and prices of the nude Ron Rons and VPs *ashakes* and *japskivt*. I can't decide which I want more now! Are the Ron Rons significantly more comfortable than the VPs?


 
Personally, I can't wear the Ron Ron.  It is very uncomfortable on my feet, but the VP is great.  The overall heel pitch seems higher on the Ron Ron to me.  I know some people find the Ron Ron very comfortable, but it isn't for me.  I think you just need to try them.


----------



## ceseeber

*Asha*, anyone, please keep me posted if the Lady Wedge's become available at any of the boutiques. The cranberry on NM is gorgeous, and the grape on NAP are sweet, but just curious to know what other options are out there....thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

ceseeber said:


> *Asha*, anyone, please keep me posted if the Lady Wedge's become available at any of the boutiques. The cranberry on NM is gorgeous, and the grape on NAP are sweet, but just curious to know what other options are out there....thanks!


The ones on NAP are the Miss Boxe 100.


----------



## carlinha

ashakes said:


> White Satin VP with Crystal Toe and Blue Insole



thanks for the pics *asha*!!!

is it me or did they cheap out on the strass on these shoes??!?!    looks like a third grader took a glue gun and just put a few sparkly pieces, but there is a lot of gap between the strass.... 

i personally think it would have been more amazing if they did a strass heel and tip!


----------



## evanescent

thanks for the pics *asha* and *natassha* i _need _the lace button bootie!!!


----------



## zahra

Thanks *Alice* and *julies*. I have the decolettes and find them reasonably comfortable ... do the Ron Rons feel similar on?

And so as not to derail this thread unnecessarily - love the button booties too! I'm searching for the Chanel bowtie mesh peeptoes at the moment, but these may be a good backup if I can't find them.


----------



## julies*shoes

^^ If you like the Decolette, then you will like the Ron Ron.  I can't wear either of them.  The Ron Ron actually has a little more room in the toes than the Decolette so some people find that more comfortable.


----------



## laureenthemean

carlinha said:


> thanks for the pics *asha*!!!
> 
> is it me or did they cheap out on the strass on these shoes??!?!    looks like a third grader took a glue gun and just put a few sparkly pieces, but there is a lot of gap between the strass....
> 
> i personally think it would have been more amazing if they did a strass heel and tip!


Agreed, I was a little surprised.  The crystals seem like an afterthought.


----------



## jennified_

Thanks for the pics asha!!! Love all the nudes!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you for the piccies *asha*! Someone kindly PM'd me regarding the Very Neouds. I cant tell what colour they are but im hoping its ivory! I've emailed to enquire.


----------



## laureenthemean

savvysgirl said:


> Thank you for the piccies *asha*! Someone kindly PM'd me regarding the Very Neouds. I cant tell what colour they are but im hoping its ivory! I've emailed to enquire.


I know that some of the boutiques are getting the VN in ivory for sure, it was in the lookbook.


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^^ OMG serious??? Im sooooooo excited!!!!! Behind the aqua mouche or ambros these are my dream wedding shoes!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^Hope you get 'em then *savvys!*


----------



## savvysgirl

Oooh me too *lilmiss*. Ive emailed Madision, Motcomb and Mount St to enquire about them. I would much prefer to buy these in the UK but would buy from the US if i cant.


----------



## lilmissb

^Got my fingers crossed!!! ush:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^^ wow look at all the enabling!!!! ... does this mean I have to let them slide because they are wedding shoes??


----------



## lilmissb

^


----------



## savvysgirl

Yes please *naked*! I was going to discuss those with you


----------



## *Magdalena*

Archidisco






http://images.saksfifthavenue.com/i...1650/0452516506116/0452516506116R_300x400.jpg


now available for pre-order at Saks for $995


----------



## japskivt

CANDY PUMP

Christian Louboutin - Candy Stud Pumps - Saks.com


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks for the eye candy *Asha*!

Me likey these!:

http://images.saksfifthavenue.com/im...6R_300x400.jpg


----------



## savvysgirl

I just heard back from Madision. The VN is in ivory not white. I've asked them for a piccie in more light as i want to check the colour. Im hoping we have them in the UK as it would be better but if not im definitely getting them!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^


----------



## savvysgirl

I got another piccie from Madision and they are stunning. They are $880 shipped which isnt too bad. They only one of each size apparently. Do i or dont i? My wedding isnt until end of next year ... *maybe* 

Problem is one of my long time UHG's *might * be avail in the near future. Its not definate but its a maybe!


----------



## carlinha

*savvy*, i would get it, but that's just me   it is LOVELY!  and such a beautiful wedding shoe!

can you afford it, along with your UHG?  and is THIS you UHG when it comes to wedding shoe?

FYI: the very noued has been added onto their special order list, so in case you decide not to get this one, there *WILL* be another opportunity to own it again, but at a 30% markup....


----------



## lilmissb

Oh *savvys* what a bind! I would get your wedding shoe now as it might not come out again and I wouldn't want to pay the 30% markup. If you UHG is a maybe then get this first as it's a HG AND wedding shoe.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Get the VNs...... Get the VNs........

....and the other pair .....


----------



## Shainerocks

I got my two pairs (of Studded Vp's) today. 
I will be returning the Vp's in size 36 since they are way too big on me. I will be keeping the size 35.5.
Please let me know if you want me to put them on hold with my SA at my local Saks.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*savvys*, i think you should get the VNs NOW!  i know you've been looking for them for a while!


----------



## billbill

hello. any idea if there's any multicolor glitter pigalle available? i know it's available in simple and NP.. but i need pigalle.. thanks


----------



## japskivt

Horatio has the cramberry simple and is getting it in Barbie pink as well - both patent and gorgeous!


----------



## mal

me961610 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I was browsing the older thread and came across this picture from St. Honore boutique posted by Carlinha. Anyone knows if any local stores or boutiques will be getting the suede declic in this color? Is this considered eggplant?
> 
> Thank you ladies!
> 
> 
> -Photo credit to Carlinha


I believe this is the color BH has the Miss Clichy in... they may be very low in sizes though


----------



## sara999

LOVE these MB! (from NAP)


----------



## hya_been

Me too Sara, me too, I've emailed several US stores and no ones even carrying any styles in that colour either.  Boo hoo.  I'm still waiting on a boutique to get back to me.  I haven't heard anything about the miss boxe sizing and whether it's changed this season.  If it has, I don't know what I'll do!


----------



## julies*shoes

billbill said:


> hello. any idea if there's any multicolor glitter pigalle available? i know it's available in simple and NP.. but i need pigalle.. thanks


 
I know one of the NY boutiques (can't remember which) has the Pigalle 100 in black glitter and anthracite glitter, but I don't think they did a mulitcolor this year.


----------



## julies*shoes

I got an email from Patrick as SCP yesterday.  Here are a few of the shoes they go in this week...


----------



## julies*shoes




----------



## julies*shoes

Plus, a new men's sneaker...


----------



## LouboutinNerd

julies*shoes said:


> I know one of the NY boutiques (can't remember which) has the Pigalle 100 in black glitter and anthracite glitter, but I don't think they did a mulitcolor this year.



Mushroom city has one in 36 right now....not sure if they will fit you or not, but I think you have around that sized feet?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stunning-Christ...ash=item29fa5830cd&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


----------



## Alice1979

^julies, thank you for the fabulous pics. Love the Barbie pink Ron rons.


----------



## diorfashion

hya_been said:


> Me too Sara, me too, I've emailed several US stores and no ones even carrying any styles in that colour either. Boo hoo. I'm still waiting on a boutique to get back to me. I haven't heard anything about the miss boxe sizing and whether it's changed this season. If it has, I don't know what I'll do!


 
I, too, called around to inquire about this particular purple patent and possible styles (esp. the feticha), and came up with nothing.    Should I hear otherwise, I'll def. come back and report.


----------



## japskivt

The archdisco looks cool. I want to try it on. I think the lady page in two tone is funky!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Hi- karwood you posted these and i am in LOVE!! do you happen to know the $$??

xo


----------



## lilmissb

^They look like the brigette to me??? Scar Jo has them on the celebs thread if that's them.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

yes it is  i'm trying to find it in this color combo:


----------



## lilmissb

^Wow Nerdy, those are such a better colourway than Scar Jo's. Don't know the price unfortunately. Sorry!


----------



## LavenderIce

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Hi- karwood you posted these and i am in LOVE!! do you happen to know the $$??
> 
> xo


 
Not Karwood, but I've checked the NM lookbook and they are $3325.00.


----------



## indypup

OMG, I love those Ron Rons.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Did anyone see the grey python biancas that NAP UK has in the dept. store lookbooks???

Thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

I've only seen the NM and Nordies lookbooks and I didn't see them there naked.  Don't forget smaller retailers such as Shoe In and Hirsch., etc. they might turn up there.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LavenderIce said:


> I've only seen the NM and Nordies lookbooks and I didn't see them there naked. Don't forget smaller retailers such as Shoe In and Hirsch., etc. they might turn up there.


 
....i'm loosing faith ....


----------



## LavenderIce

Don't lose faith naked!  There are still plenty of other retailers that could potentially carry them.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Did anyone see the grey python biancas that NAP UK has in the dept. store lookbooks???
> 
> Thanks!



I'm going to Saks & BG today here in nyc- i'll see if they have it.  Do you need it put on hold in any size in case i do?


----------



## surlygirl

the NAP US site has them, too, *naked*. But they are sold out in most sizes. I almost caved last week when they had free shipping, but now our size is sold out. Boo. No tax/free shipping would have helped. And I don't know which boutique is carrying the grey python either.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

surlygirl said:


> the NAP US site has them, too, *naked*. But they are sold out in most sizes. I almost caved last week when they had free shipping, but now our size is sold out. Boo. No tax/free shipping would have helped. And I don't know which boutique is carrying the grey python either.


 
I didn't know the US site had them...

*Nerdy *if you see them I would need a 38.5 (based on the new sizing)

NAP is my only hope now .....unless Shoe In or Hirschliefers magically get them.....

*sigh*


----------



## LavenderIce

^or Jeffrey, Footcandy, Bob Ellis, etc.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hirschliefers is a nope! Bergdorf is a nope!

will keep looking


----------



## surlygirl

keep an eye on NAP. The smallest size they have now is 39.5. I'll keep an eye out for ya, too. I'll be in Vegas later this month and will do some recon!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

surlygirl said:


> keep an eye on NAP. The smallest size they have now is 39.5. I'll keep an eye out for ya, too. I'll be in Vegas later this month and will do some recon!


 
I am stalking NAP!  Surly you should have bought them last week!!! Then I could drool over them! lol

Let me know how the recon goes!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I know ... I had them in my bag, and I was chanting "no tax, free shipping" then I went to do something else at work and didn't get a chance to go back. They were of course, gone the next day. Plus, I really want to sell off some of my other pairs to fund the Biancas and other fall purchases.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

If anyone finds out a store that is actually going to carry them ..... PLEASE PM me right away!!!!! (or if you see my size pop up at NAP)


----------



## Chins4

Is it definitely grey you want naked? Not black?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Chins4 said:


> Is it definitely grey you want naked? Not black?


 
Definately grey .... the same ones that are on NAP


----------



## carlinha

^haha i am on the same hunt as naked... size 35 or 35.5...

naked, did u try jeffreys yet?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> ^haha i am on the same hunt as naked... size 35 or 35.5...
> 
> naked, did u try jeffreys yet?


 
no...i don't know the number


----------



## sumnboutme

*naked*, i could've sworn that LV and Horatio were supposed to get those unless they cancelled...good luck on your hunt!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sumnboutme said:


> *naked*, i could've sworn that LV and Horatio were supposed to get those unless they cancelled...good luck on your hunt!


 
I called both ... I can try again though...


----------



## Shainerocks

I want to buy a pair of Nude Pumps. I need them for work. 
I guess needs to be something conservative.
Do you happen to know what is available out there?


----------



## carlinha

Shainerocks said:


> I want to buy a pair of Nude Pumps. I need them for work.
> I guess needs to be something conservative.
> Do you happen to know what is available out there?



*shaine*, they have the nude patent ron rons out right now... i forgot which boutiques, but they are great!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

^BH has the nude metal patent Ron Rons although the color is closer to Bone than Nude...

*CCKL *bought a pair about a week ago...so pretty on!


----------



## Shainerocks

carlinha said:


> *shaine*, they have the nude patent ron rons out right now... i forgot which boutiques, but they are great!!!



Thanks, Carla!
I'm going to call the Madison & Horatio stores.
I tried a pair of Simples but I didn't really like them.


----------



## carlinha

^i know hirshleifer's had them a few months ago... double check... 
516-627-3566

and also motcomb (or was it mount st?) boutique... my friend got it from there... i think they also had the nude patent clichy


----------



## Shainerocks

I would love to be able to find the Nude Patent Clichy. I like them better than the Ron Rons. Does the Clichy run TTS? What size are you, Carla on those?
I'm asking since it seems we are the same size.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## carlinha

Shainerocks said:


> I would love to be able to find the Nude Patent Clichy. I like them better than the Ron Rons. Does the Clichy run TTS? What size are you, Carla on those?
> I'm asking since it seems we are the same size.
> Thanks for the info.



i have them in 36... they are a bit tight in the toebox, but lengthwise are perfect.... i just have not broken them in fully (only worn them 2-3x i think)... after that i think it will be perfect.

when my friend was searching a few months ago, one of the london boutiques had it... i believe it was motcomb.  my friend is a 36 also, and they had it available then.... worth checking out for sure.

with the exchange rate, it was much cheaper than if she had bought it here, even with customs fees.


----------



## Shainerocks

Thanks, Carla!
I will give them a call.
I guess I will try to find them in size 36.


----------



## japskivt

Ron rons. Some of the boutiques have them in nude.


----------



## Shainerocks

japskivt said:


> Ron rons. Some of the boutiques have them in nude.



Thanks for the info.
With all the changes in sizing this season, I should drive to the city to try them on to make sure they will fit me.


----------



## rilokiley

Shainerocks said:


> Thanks, Carla!
> I will give them a call.
> I guess I will try to find them in size 36.




It was Mount Street, not Motcomb that had the nude patent Clichy 100.  This was a few months ago though, so I'm not sure what the availability is now.  Ask for Carla 

Have you tried on the Decollete?  I think you may actually be a 36.5 in the Clichy.


ETA: When I ordered the Clichy from Mount Street, I didn't get charged any customs.  With the exchange rate back in April, I paid around $420 including shipping.


----------



## carlinha

rilokiley said:


> It was Mount Street, not Motcomb that had the nude patent Clichy 100.  This was a few months ago though, so I'm not sure what the availability is now.  Ask for Carla
> 
> Have you tried on the Decollete?  I think you may actually be a 36.5 in the Clichy.
> 
> 
> ETA: When I ordered the Clichy from Mount Street, I didn't get charged any customs.  With the exchange rate back in April, I paid around $420 including shipping.



thanks for the correction *rilo*!  i knew it was one of them, but i can never keep the london boutiques straight... they both start with M


----------



## Shainerocks

rilokiley said:


> It was Mount Street, not Motcomb that had the nude patent Clichy 100.  This was a few months ago though, so I'm not sure what the availability is now.  Ask for Carla
> 
> Have you tried on the Decollete?  I think you may actually be a 36.5 in the Clichy.
> 
> 
> ETA: When I ordered the Clichy from Mount Street, I didn't get charged any customs.  With the exchange rate back in April, I paid around $420 including shipping.



Thanks, Rilo and Carlinha!
Rilo...
I have been watching a pair of nude Decolletes on Ebay in size 36. Do you think they will fit me?
At the beginning I wanted to get a pair of Nude Vp's with burgundy tip but I haven't been able to find them. That's why I'm thinking on getting something else in that particular color.
I will call the store later this weekend to find out if they have the Clichy in size    36. That will be my size...right?

I really need and want a pair in nude patent that I can wear with skirts, dresses and pants. I want something cute and classy.


----------



## Shainerocks

Rilo,
I just realized that you suggested that I should get a pair of Clichy in size 36.5.


----------



## lilmissb

^Shaine I think you should cos you're half a size bigger than I am so I would need 36 as I had to sell my pinups which were 36.5 and they fit like Clichys


----------



## Shainerocks

Thanks, Lilmissb.
I think you and Rilo are 100% right.
I just hope they will have my size.
Do you have any idea about how much they are right now)


----------



## lulabee

Is anything coming out in Aubergine metallic besides the Rolando and Bianca? Anyone know?


----------



## lilmissb

^^They might have your size but they didn't have mine *Shaine*

^Not sure *lula* I'm hoping someone gets pigalles or decolletes in metal patent. NAP has grape metal Miss Boxe but that's lighter than Aubergine.


----------



## lulabee

^^I would love the Lady Lynch in Aubergine metallic!


----------



## lilmissb

^Ooooh hot! I know they have black, rouge & nude metal


----------



## rilokiley

Shainerocks said:


> Thanks, Rilo and Carlinha!
> Rilo...
> I have been watching a pair of nude Decolletes on Ebay in size 36. Do you think they will fit me?
> At the beginning I wanted to get a pair of Nude Vp's with burgundy tip but I haven't been able to find them. That's why I'm thinking on getting something else in that particular color.
> I will call the store later this weekend to find out if they have the Clichy in size    36. That will be my size...right?
> 
> I really need and want a pair in nude patent that I can wear with skirts, dresses and pants. I want something cute and classy.




I think you would be a 36.5 in the Decollete.  Just make sure the one on eBay is actually nude and not camel patent; I think there are some sellers who have marked theirs as nude when it's really camel.

I absolutely love my Clichys, and I think they're very comfortable and very versatile.  You can definitely wear them with skirts, dresses, and pants.  I think the nude VP is a great staple shoe as well; it just really depends on if you want a closed or open toe shoe and whether you like platforms or not.  Have you placed your name on the wait list for the nude VP w/ burgundy tip?


----------



## sumnboutme

The Lady Lynch is available in Aubergine Metallic but none of the boutiques bought them...maybe the department stores or the stores abroad?


----------



## Shainerocks

rilokiley said:


> I think you would be a 36.5 in the Decollete.  Just make sure the one on eBay is actually nude and not camel patent; I think there are some sellers who have marked theirs as nude when it's really camel.
> 
> I absolutely love my Clichys, and I think they're very comfortable and very versatile.  You can definitely wear them with skirts, dresses, and pants.  I think the nude VP is a great staple shoe as well; it just really depends on if you want a closed or open toe shoe and whether you like platforms or not.  Have you placed your name on the wait list for the nude VP w/ burgundy tip?



Hi Rilo!

This is the listing for the Nude Decolletes. Are they nude or camel? :s

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...a53&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262#ht_2939wt_1022

Are the boutiques in the US getting the Nude Vp's with burgundy tip? If they are..I'm calling the Madison store tomorrow although I should maybe place an order for a size 35.5 since I had to go down half size for my Studded Vp's.


----------



## rilokiley

Shainerocks said:


> Hi Rilo!
> 
> This is the listing for the Nude Decolletes. Are they nude or camel? :s
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...a53&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262#ht_2939wt_1022
> 
> Are the boutiques in the US getting the Nude Vp's with burgundy tip? If they are..I'm calling the Madison store tomorrow although I should maybe place an order for a size 35.5 since I had to go down half size for my Studded Vp's.




That listing is a bit misleading.  It says nude, but IIRC, *laureen* said that they are actually camel patent.  They are also marked up quite a bit, but that's another issue 

I'm not positive if/when the US boutiques are getting the burgundy tip ones, but if you are interested, you should definitely put your name on the waiting list at each boutique.  They are very good about calling you when a shipment comes in.  Also, I think it would be a good idea to call Motcomb, Mount Street, St. Honore, Grenelle, and JJR about the nude patent Decollete and VP.


----------



## Shainerocks

Thanks Rilo.. 
Now, I know what I'm going to be doing tomorrow.


----------



## rilokiley

Shainerocks said:


> Thanks Rilo..
> Now, I know what I'm going to be doing tomorrow.




Sounds like a very productive day!


----------



## Shainerocks

Yes, it will be.
I even updated my wish list like 1 minute ago!


----------



## carlinha

very productive indeed!!!

those decolletes look like nude patent to me....

good luck *shainerocks*!


----------



## Shainerocks

Thanks, Carlinha.


----------



## lilmissb

*Shaine* I'd be careful as I've never know that seller to sell actual nude. I think the markup is because if she doesn't have it in stock then she SO's it which jacks the price up.

Also I once bought EB suede rolandos from her but she found out they were 36.5 instead of 36 and she got me to complete a mutual agreement form to get out of seller fees for the shoes and told me they would be special ordered and it would take a couple of weeks and that she'd email me when they came in. I never heard from her again.  I know she sells authentic but the "couple of weeks" got me worried as SO's usually take longer than that!

Oh for anyone in Sydney went into DJ's today and they had a plethora or new shoes (YAY!!) but none in my size :cry:

Alta Iowa in black suede  (they're on my list and the bf even endorsed them!!!)
*Declic 120* in navy & black suede
*Bianca* in rouge metal & black nappa
*Almeria* in brown, tan & black
*Ron Ron 85* in black & aubergine metal (it's really hard to tell the black is metal!! It doesn't really shimmer. Aubergine is lighter than I thought it'd be.)
*Louboutin wedge* (can't remember the style but the one with Louboutin on it) in black
*Josefa* in black nappa
*Fortuna* in silver (?) (can't remember colour as I don't like the style and tuned out)
I think maybe the *piros* but I can't be sure.

Hmm, if I remember any more I'll list them. So exciting! But still no smaller than 36


----------



## regeens

Thanks lilmiss.  Will swing by DJs to check the new stock out.


----------



## Shainerocks

Thanks, lilmissb.

I will email the seller and ask her to send me some pictures of the shoes (including the box where states the color).

Honestly, after reading what you went through I'm not sure if I want to buy something from her. What she did to you was horrible. You can't just keep lying to make money and worst of all making promises that you can't fulfill.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Here is the Bridgett in a different version, at Saks NY


----------



## rdgldy

not a fan


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Shainerocks said:


> I want to buy a pair of Nude Pumps. I need them for work.
> I guess needs to be something conservative.
> Do you happen to know what is available out there?



If you like pointy toed shoes, the New Decoltissimo in the 85 may be good for a more conservative shoe but I think NAP has it in the camel, not nude.

Also the New Simples come in true nude patent and are great for work.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

rdgldy said:


> not a fan



they are rather 'aggressive' lol!!!


----------



## mal

I think they are fun but not sure what they would look good with... they are an outfit within themselves


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

I was thinking they would look hot with black tights or leggings and a plain dress.

Or, they would probably look best inside of a bag with whatever outfit i wear to return them like my dh says


----------



## Speedah

^^ 

There's just so much going on with them I don't really know what to look at!


----------



## rilokiley

Does anyone know what other styles are coming out in red metal patent aside from the New Helmut and the Lady Page?  Apologies if this has been asked before.


----------



## rdgldy

Shainerocks, the nude new decolts would be a good choice


----------



## japskivt

Shaine. 

The boutiques won't be getting the Clichy in. The style may have been discontinued. 

Also. The nude VPs all have the red tip this year. The boutiques are unsure when the burgundy will be coming out again.


----------



## lilmissb

No problems *Shaine*. It might ave been a once off with me and she might have been too embarrassed to tell me she stuffed up so she ran away? I don't know if anyone else has had any trouble with her.

Wowsers *Nerdy!* Unfortunately I'm just not a fan of the shoe, just too much going on for me but they are "aggressive"!!! LOL!

*rilo* rouge metal is coming out in Lady Lynch, Hyper Prive, Bianca, Simple 70, Rolando, Madame Claude & Yoyo. I think that's it from memory. I don't know of anything else.


----------



## madamelizaking

Oh my bloody .... I tried these on today and they're A MUST HAVE! I almost decided to get divorced to buy them!!! lol, j/k...>They will definitley be mine, though..just not right now... I think they'll be on sale so I'm gonna hold off.  OMG they were so freaking amazing I can't get over it.... I NEED THEM!!$!$#@$!#$!@!$!@#$!# They're officially my new UHG


Also went to Neimans at fashion island and this is what I can remember that I saw from fall

Blak leather feticha
Marron Glace Bianca
Rouge Bianca
Bouqet Lace Lady Claude (oh i need these too..)
love flats


crap I can't remember... 
but an honorary mention  is the black satin decollete, black patent decollete, and a deep chocolate decollete that looks almost black (i'm contemplating these)




julies*shoes said:


> I got an email from Patrick as SCP yesterday. Here are a few of the shoes they go in this week...


----------



## lilmissb

Wow really? They're that freaking amazing on? You must show us pics!!!


----------



## rilokiley

lilmissb said:


> *rilo* rouge metal is coming out in Lady Lynch, Hyper Prive, Bianca, Simple 70, Rolando, Madame Claude & Yoyo. I think that's it from memory. I don't know of anything else.




Thank you, *lilmissb*!

I'm really contemplating the New Helmut in red metal patent if the boutiques don't let me SO a Clichy 100.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I want pics *liza!!! * with that description I am droolng over here!!!


----------



## lilmissb

No worries *rilo!* I really hope they let you SO the Clichy 100. If they do please let me know as I might SO one too. Not sure what colour I'd like though.


----------



## madamelizaking

lilmissb said:


> Wow really? They're that freaking amazing on? You must show us pics!!!


 

I'll try and sneak pics next time I go in  God they're gorgeous!!!! They're not the thigh high, it's an actually calf boot..and they fit so amazing! They definitley won't be as versatile as the other boots, but...hell, it's not like I'm going to wear them everyday anyways!


----------



## sumnboutme

^^aww, i thought they were the thigh-highs....how much were the calf boots?  for research purposes   IIRC, the thigh-highs are $1995 and the ankle ones are $1095...


----------



## lilmissb

The calf ones sound really cool Eliza. Can't wait for piccies!

I think I need some thigh high boots though. I think the right FLAT suede thigh high boot would be super hot with tiny shorts and black stockings or leggings. Not sure what I'd wear on top though. That could just be the tart in me coming out though...or the superhero... 

CL don't have any flat boots coming out do they?


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> I think I need some thigh high boots though. I think the right FLAT suede thigh high boot would be super hot with tiny shorts and black stockings or leggings. Not sure what I'd wear on top though. That could just be the tart in me coming out though...or the superhero...
> 
> CL don't have any flat boots coming out do they?



I want thigh highs too!  I wonder how they would look on a shorty like me though   they might as well be pants!


----------



## lilmissb

^Same here!!! I would need pants if I had thigh highs! Just a tunic or moo moo.


----------



## madamelizaking

$1795 for the calf-high. I though they would have been $1595 but oh well !! Hopefully nordies gets them. I'm 90% sure they'll go on sale. I love the feticha boot ( plain leather feticha style boot)  too.


----------



## Shainerocks

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> If you like pointy toed shoes, the New Decoltissimo in the 85 may be good for a more conservative shoe but I think NAP has it in the camel, not nude.
> 
> Also the New Simples come in true nude patent and are great for work.



Thanks for the advice Nerdy.
My eyes now are set on a pair of Clichys & a pair of Vp's (with burgundy tip).
I feel although both pairs are nude in color they are totally different.
I called the Horatio store today and they told me they have the Nude Vp's with  red or nude tip. According to the SA the US stores will have the Vp's with burgundy tip next year.
I didn't call the stores in England because I realized that today is Sunday and they were closed.
Hopefully one of the two stores will carry the Clichys or the Vp's.


----------



## Shainerocks

rdgldy said:


> Shainerocks, the nude new decolts would be a good choice



Rdgldy,
Thanks for the input! 
The new Decolts are gorgeous.


----------



## sumnboutme

madamelizaking said:


> $1795 for the calf-high. I though they would have been $1595 but oh well !! Hopefully nordies gets them. I'm 90% sure they'll go on sale. I love the feticha boot ( plain leather feticha style boot)  too.




hmmm...$1595 does make more sense.  I really want a pair of boots but I think you're right about them making it to the sale.


----------



## lilmissb

$1795???  That's like the python lady claudes being $1295 instead of $1095!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Seriously. Reghan was suprised too!! I think because of the amount of detail in the boot? They base the price off of fabric/detail..but seriously, 1795? average boots are 1295...500$ more?!?


----------



## madamelizaking

here's the feticha botta... $1495!! what the heck is up with these prices! do you think that the structure of the heel has anything to do with  it??
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1249274108469&ev19=1:21










By the way..the feticha /fifra botta's heel feels so weird...it felt like i had an orange under my heel/upper arch area. I guess it's GREAT for high arch's


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmmm, might not get boots unless on sale...I'm going to be flat out affording the python LC's. At least my dollar buys 83c US atm! That could very quickly change.


----------



## madamelizaking

^ I've noticed that boots ALWAYS go on sale... they had the ginevra on sale during the past saks sale...plus this past january sale at the boutique, they had the babel in yellow suede (easily could dye it black) on sale...plus they have some lower boots on sale right now. I think the fifre is a seasonal style...and the off colors will at least go ons ale  BTW, the suede is SO soft..it's unbelievable!


----------



## csre

geez with those prices i wont be doing too much retail this season :s


----------



## lilmissb

Maybe that's what they're thinking of *Eliza*, they feel that by jacking up the prices then when they go on sale they won't loose as much money???


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wow, I'd love a pair of black boots (the Feticha botta looks fab!), if/when they go on sale.   I paid $1425 for my Babel boots last season (almost had an attack haha), so IMO, the price is in keeping with recent (as of last fall, anyway) prices.


----------



## madamelizaking

hmm, i think i'm comparing them all the the ginevra which is 1295...i wonder why that's the case? We may neve rknow, I guess.

Has anyone tried the feticha on? I tried those on as well...and my love affair with them abruptly came to a stop. I didn't like them on whatsoever ( the boots though)


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Ohhh, yeah, I always wondered why the Ginverva was cheaper haha... I agree that knee high boots should be around $1200 though!  

Wow, really?!   That was one style I figured I'd love because of the sexy, curvy heel... hmm, I may need to try them on too to see!  What didn't you like when they were on your feet?


----------



## cllover

oh wow - I've been in love with the Feticha, too!  Does anyone have modeling pics of the Fetichas on?


----------



## carlinha

not the best shot, but the only one i could find


----------



## CCKL

*japskivt* had a reveal thread for her python feticha


----------



## cllover

Thanks, *Carlinha*!  

Hmm maybe the pants are throwing me off, but I don't like them in red satin.  I know I don't like them in regular kid leather, but I wonder what they look like in patent...


----------



## cllover

CCKL said:


> *japskivt* had a reveal thread for her python feticha


Thanks, *CCKL*!  Here's the link if anyone else is interested!
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/3-they-just-slithered-into-my-heart-3-a-490578.html


----------



## LavenderIce

I tried on the black kid Feticha at Nordies.  IMO, they fit like the Clichy 120, except they are less difficult to walk in because of the platform and the pitch is less severe.







Here are the Clichy 120:


----------



## Chins4

cllover said:


> oh wow - I've been in love with the Feticha, too!


 
Me too - I'm want the black kid but I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to a) do a 140 (highest heel to date is 120 w/platform) or b) be able to cope with the toe - it looks a bit Declic-y and I can't do Declics :wondering


----------



## LavenderIce

Chins--The Feticha is a 120mm.  The black kid I tried on were 120mm with a platform.


----------



## cllover

Thanks for the modeling pics, *Lavender*!

Ok I still love them, mainly because of the curved heel!  

*Chins*, yeah I'm worried about the height, too - the highest I have is also 120mm with platform.  I've tried on the MC and the LC, though, and they seem doable... unless I've been deceived by the nice carpeted SCP boutique!

edit: yeah, I can do 120 with platform!  Maybe will have to pick up the Fetichas on sale...


----------



## sumnboutme

*CCKL*, did u like them when u tried them on?  I don't remember but I'm leaning towards no...


----------



## CCKL

I did but then again, I like almost every pump out there


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Lav! That sounds more promising  I can do 120 w/platform and I can do the Clichy toe. I need to try these babies on 

PS They look gorgeous on you - weren't you tempted to take them home?


----------



## cllover

*Lav* and *CCKL*, how did the Feticha run for you?


----------



## madamelizaking

I dunno, I just didn't like the way it sat on my foot, the boot looks AMAZING but the shoe looked odd on me. Maybe i'm just not used to the style yet? Then again I only tried it on in black leather...maybe in patent it'll look better


----------



## CCKL

^^ Patent makes everything better 

cllover: i technically didn't really try it on since i just grabbed the display (which was like 1.5 sizes too big) and put my foot in to get a feel for the style...lol


----------



## madamelizaking

OH, BTW, when are the 200 mm coming out?!?! anyone know??!? It's supposed to be this season!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rs-Will-able-walk-8-inch-Louboutin-heels.html

The trend for skyscraper heels reached dizzying heights this week, with the announcement that Christian Louboutin is to design a spike-stiletto with a staggering eight-inch heel. Louboutin-loving celebrities have been wobbling around in the designer's (hardly more wearable) seven-inch version for seasons now. 
The new name for such vertiginous shoes is the 'swaggerer', presumably because you have to sway precariously on them as you navigate your way to the bar - though 'staggerer' might be a more appropriate label, and alcohol is certainly best avoided when wearing them. So far, so tantalising, but can you actually walk in them? 
Fashion fanatics stand firmly by Louboutin and insist the critics of his shoes are missing the point; they are not designed for running for the bus, but for the walk from the car to the red carpet. 
And even for this short journey, it seems that having


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...tra-high-heels--8inch-stilettos-launched.html

And the operation may be set to become even more popular with Christian Louboutin preparing to launch the first pair of eight inch heels. 

The shoes which are expected to go on sale next year will be nearly a full inch higher than the sky-high designs currently gracing the feet of celebrities. 

'There's no doubt heels have never been as high as they are now,' Louboutin told the Sunday Times.
'You can find 20cm (7.9in) heels in the fetish trade but this will be the first time they make fashion mainstream.'
He continued: 'No one's forced to but these shoes or to wear them. We all have different pain thresholds - for some it's 3cm [1.2in] heels.
'Often the threshold of pain becomes a threshold of pleasure.'


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank you *Chins*!  Had the black kid been another color/material I would have taken them home!

*cllover*  They fit similarly to the Clichy 120 for me, so I would go a half size to one whole size down from my Clichy 100.


----------



## Emmaline

madamelizaking said:


> OH, BTW, when are the 200 mm coming out?!?! anyone know??!? It's supposed to be this season!



I can't wait, even though I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be able to walk in them. Lol. Is the red declic (?) there an official image from CL or is it just the 140 shown for illustrative purposes?

And omg... I love Gwyneth Paltrow's shoes at the bottom of the article. Does anyone know what they're called? I'm still kind of new to high end designer shoes...


----------



## madamelizaking

it is just the declic 140  I'm tryign to remember gwenyth's shoe, gimmie a moment i'll see if i can look it up


----------



## Lec8504

does the Feticha come in nude patent?  

also does anybody know if Saks is getting the Acid Washed VPs?  Or just the decolette?


----------



## laureenthemean

Lec8504 said:


> does the Feticha come in nude patent?
> 
> also does anybody know if Saks is getting the Acid Washed VPs?  Or just the decolette?


The Feticha in nude was not listed in the lookbook, so if they are, they're not going to be in the US.


----------



## LavenderIce

AFAIK, Saks is getting the acid python Decollette and the boutiques are getting the VPs.

The only colors I know of for the Feticha are black kid, Barbie pink patent, cranberry, not sure what else...


----------



## japskivt

Feticha - black kid, black patent, cranberry patent, barbie patent, bronze python...

There are more, I just wasn't paying attention when my SA told me


----------



## CCKL

barbie patent...


----------



## Lec8504

ahh thanks girls!  

bronze python?! oooo!  Jap didn't you get that?  I could've sworn I commented on someone who got the bronze python....*goes off to look*


----------



## japskivt

Lec8504 said:


> ahh thanks girls!
> 
> bronze python?! oooo!  Jap didn't you get that?  I could've sworn I commented on someone who got the bronze python....*goes off to look*



Yes I did!


----------



## Alice1979

LavenderIce said:


> AFAIK, Saks is getting the acid python Decollette and the boutiques are getting the VPs.
> 
> The only colors I know of for the Feticha are black kid, Barbie pink patent, cranberry, not sure what else...


 
I thought the boutiques are also getting acid python MC, no? I kinda like the acid python on VP the most. Do you know how much they retail at the boutiques? Which boutiques are carrying them?


----------



## LavenderIce

Alice, I think the LV boutique and one if not both of the NYC boutiques are getting the acid python VP.  

oh, and another color for the Feticha is anthracite python which the LV boutique has.


----------



## Alice1979

Thanks you, Lav.


----------



## LavenderIce

You're welcome.  Also, NM will get the Lady Claude in blue acid python.


----------



## Chins4

LavenderIce said:


> AFAIK, Saks is getting the acid python Decollette


 
Acid python Decollete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dare I ask the retail?


----------



## LavenderIce

Chins, I can't remember, but they're at saks.com if you want to see.


----------



## japskivt

1095 I think!


----------



## Chins4

$1055 

I think my lust for acid python might have to go unsatisfied


----------



## Lec8504

Jap or anyone else who might know..how much are the feticha python?  Does anyone have a pic of the anthracite python Feticha?

To buy python from the NYC CL store..do you guys know if they will ship it to CA?  Or do I need to get an out-of-state address?


----------



## Alice1979

LavenderIce said:


> You're welcome. Also, NM will get the Lady Claude in blue acid python.


 
That's right, Lady Claude, not MC, I remember somewhere has them 

Thanks again. Acid python VP... sounds amazing.


----------



## japskivt

Lec8504 said:


> Jap or anyone else who might know..how much are the feticha python?  Does anyone have a pic of the anthracite python Feticha?
> 
> To buy python from the NYC CL store..do you guys know if they will ship it to CA?  Or do I need to get an out-of-state address?



1395

I have only seen the anthracite in a bag. Its hot.

Horatio does NOT have the anthracite.

I don't know about shipping.

Its worth a try to tell them you want to buy them and fax your info over. Hopefully they won't even think twice about it.


----------



## LavenderIce

I don't think it will be a problem to have NYC ship the shoes to Cali.


----------



## madamelizaking

^ Me neither. Patrick told me the usually do it anyway


----------



## Lec8504

oh really?  ooo that's good to hear!  Cuz I heard some stores are strict..since python is illegal in CA :x

jap- do you know which store have the anthracite Feticha?

Are any of you ladies already on waitlist for the acid washed python?


----------



## dreachick2384

I tried on the black kid feticha today at Neimans. Seems like a declic toe box, so pretty short. I had on the 38.5 (wide 8-8.5 US) and they were a hair long in length but tightish in the toe box. Width would be perfect with stretching, but they were too long, and I couldn't have done a 38. Tried Decocolico as well, didn't do it for me. Would have needed a 38.5 as well.


----------



## cllover

LavenderIce said:


> Thank you *Chins*!  Had the black kid been another color/material I would have taken them home!
> 
> *cllover*  They fit similarly to the Clichy 120 for me, so I would go a half size to one whole size down from my Clichy 100.


Thanks, Lav!  Methinks I would need a 35... need fall sales to happen NOW!


----------



## Lec8504

^ me too!


----------



## inspiredgem

dreachick2384 said:


> I tried on the black kid feticha today at Neimans. Seems like a declic toe box, so pretty short. I had on the 38.5 (wide 8-8.5 US) and they were a hair long in length but tightish in the toe box. Width would be perfect with stretching, but they were too long, and I couldn't have done a 38. Tried Decocolico as well, didn't do it for me. Would have needed a 38.5 as well.



I was wondering about the heel on the Feticha.  Did it feel pretty stable?


----------



## madamelizaking

^ It feels sorta odd, like there's an orange under the heel/arch area


----------



## cllover

^LOL I think of the Feticha as shoes with a booty!


----------



## inspiredgem

^^ ITA!

Overall, I like the design of the boots/booties but I just don't think I would like that heel.


----------



## dreachick2384

inspiredgem said:


> I was wondering about the heel on the Feticha. Did it feel pretty stable?


 
It felt pretty good, but not as stable as things with straight heels, IMO.


----------



## lilmissb

*Lec* I'm waitlisted for both the nude acid wash LC & VP. I'm going to decide which one I like better when they come in. I don't know if I should put myself on for blue acid wash as well? How do people size for the LC?


----------



## Alice1979

^lilmissb, I have to go up 1/2 size for my lace bouquet LC.


----------



## cllover

*lilmissb*, I sized TTS


----------



## sumnboutme

i think the LCs might be TTS for anything below 37 or for narrower feet....and this question would probably be better addressed in the sizing thread


----------



## Alice1979

^Yup. Also the fabric LC might not stretch, hence the size up.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks girls. I asked for TTS as I figured it was like the MC and I'm TTS in that. I guess I'll find out.


----------



## adeana

Anyone seen the blue acid IRL?  Just wondering how bright or flashy it looks.


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah there's a spy pic in either this thread or the old one of the LC.


----------



## LavenderIce

adeana said:


> Anyone seen the blue acid IRL? Just wondering how bright or flashy it looks.


 
bagmad's spy pics are here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-317024-325.html#post11373067


----------



## natassha68

Feticha Roccia


----------



## karwood

I saw this picture in the August  issue of Marie Claire. Has anybody seen these Lady Page in this color combo? I loooooove these LP SO MUCH!!!


----------



## natassha68

Karwood - I believe SCP CL got them


----------



## CCKL

^^ SCP has them


----------



## karwood

natassha68 said:


> Karwood - I believe SCP CL got them


 
Thank you so much!!! I am going to call them right now! BTW, do you know anything about the sizing of these shoes?


----------



## cllover

Karwood, I saw them in Marie Claire, too!  Love them! .... and have an idea for the character thread


----------



## dbeth

Karwood, those LP's are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## karwood

cllover said:


> Karwood, I saw them in Marie Claire, too! Love them! .... and have an idea for the character thread


 
"Sexy Flight Attendant"? I am a F/A! If  I do get these, I  definitely was not planning on wearing them on a flight! LOL!


----------



## mal

^^^lol


----------



## cllover

Karwood, LOL so did not know that!    No... that may not be practical!


----------



## japskivt

karwood said:


> Thank you so much!!! I am going to call them right now! BTW, do you know anything about the sizing of these shoes?



Horatio has them too. Get the same size as your new VP. I used to wear a 41 now I need a 40.5 in the VP and the feticha. The latter of which is the lady page without the bow.


----------



## natassha68

Actually Karwood, I don't, but they look like alot similar to the declic from what I see, maybe Laureen or Speedah can give you some input, they both have LP's, I beleive they are the same shoe w/ a bow added HTH


----------



## karwood

japskivt said:


> Horatio has them too. Get the same size as your new VP. I used to wear a 41 now I need a 40.5 in the VP and the feticha. The latter of which is the lady page without the bow.


 
I got them from Horatio!! I just hope I did get them in the right size. I told the SA I wear 39 for the "old" VPs. He recommended that I get the LP in size 39. I hope he is right. Just when I thought I had the whole CL sizing nailed down, now it is getting all confusing again!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

karwood said:


> I got them from Horatio!! I just hope I did get them in the right size. I told the SA I wear 39 for the "old" VPs. He recommended that I get the LP in size 39. I hope he is right. Just when I thought I had the whole CL sizing nailed down, now it is getting all confusing again!



K, you might be a 38.5 in the LP.  My SA at SCP said they were running TTS.  I would have ordered the 38s for myself since I'm a US 8.  Heck, I don't know though.  It's all crazy now.


----------



## karwood

oo_let_me_see said:


> K, you might be a 38.5 in the LP. My SA at SCP said they were running TTS. I would have ordered the 38s for myself since I'm a US 8. Heck, I don't know though. It's all crazy now.


 
Yeah, I don't know:s. I guess the only thing for me to do is to wait for them to arrive and try them on. If they don't fit, the SA told me I could ship them back and exchange them for a different size.


----------



## japskivt

karwood said:


> Yeah, I don't know:s. I guess the only thing for me to do is to wait for them to arrive and try them on. If they don't fit, the SA told me I could ship them back and exchange them for a different size.




Who did you speak to? They are satin so they won't stretch like leather. I hope they work out for you.


----------



## karwood

japskivt said:


> Who did you speak to? They are satin so they won't stretch like leather. I hope they work out for you.


 
I think his name was Michael.


----------



## lovespeonies

Gentle reminder:  I think this discussion belongs in the sizing thread?  Please tell me if I'm wrong.  Thanks.


----------



## meggyg8r

lovespeonies, general sizing questions are usually posted in the sizing thread. If people are here discussing a pair of new CLs already and someone asks a question, it's perfectly fine. We do not start new threads for sizing advice; if we did, the forum would be FULL of sizing threads. There's no problem, however, if you just ask a question about a pair someone posted. If you stick around longer you will see that.


----------



## adeana

I am torn on the blue acid python, it is TDF but I don't know how wearable it would actually be.  Is this a new color or has it been around before?


----------



## Alice1979

I think the acid python is new.


----------



## adeana

Thanks *Alice*, it certainly is lovely.


----------



## lovespeonies

meggyg8r said:


> lovespeonies, general sizing questions are usually posted in the sizing thread. If people are here discussing a pair of new CLs already and someone asks a question, it's perfectly fine. We do not start new threads for sizing advice; if we did, the forum would be FULL of sizing threads. There's no problem, however, if you just ask a question about a pair someone posted. If you stick around longer you will see that.



Thank you!  So, it's only if you want to start a new thread about sizing that it should be posted in the sizing thread?  That clears things up!  Thanks for being so helpful!


----------



## meggyg8r

lovespeonies said:


> Thank you!  So, it's only if you want to start a new thread about sizing that it should be posted in the sizing thread?  That clears things up!  Thanks for being so helpful!



Really, if you have any questions about sizing you should just go to the sizing thread to check/do a search or post questions. If people are in the middle of a discussion about a shoe (like they were here) and someone asks a sizing question, it's perfectly fine to just keep the discussion there. Definitely do not start new threads about sizing, though!


----------



## japskivt

karwood said:


> I think his name was Michael.



Michael is a doll! I hope they fit. I took a half size smaller than my
old VP size but snake will stretch. I think ge was probably
right with taking your normal VP size for the satin Lady Page.


----------



## japskivt

Surly....

I saw the top la in oxblood metal patent at Horatio and when I go do the GG shoe switch today I will let you know the other colors.


----------



## rilokiley

Hm, so I think the red metal patent New Helmut might be my next purchase.

I originally wanted my next purchase to be a SO Clichy 100 in turquoise suede or red metal patent, but the style is not available.  I've always wanted a pair of red CL's, and I've always loved the Helmut... and since this style is available at NM, I could get it during the signing in October to mark my graduation from CCLO 


What do you ladies think?  Yay or nay?


----------



## LavenderIce

rilo--I think that is an excellent idea!  Not as an enabler or anything, but for all the reasons you stated.  Plus, having them for the signing makes them extra special.  I should probably mention this in the signing thread, but I think you should get your Fiorellinos signed too.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*rilo* - i think that sounds great too, that color is amazing and perfect for fall.  such a classy shoe!  and ita with *lav *about getting your fiorellinos signed, he would probably love to hear that you are wearing them for your wedding too!


----------



## rilokiley

LavenderIce said:


> rilo--I think that is an excellent idea!  Not as an enabler or anything, but for all the reasons you stated.  Plus, having them for the signing makes them extra special.  I should probably mention this in the signing thread, but I think you should get your Fiorellinos signed too.




oh FOR SURE!!!  haha that was my first thought when I heard CL was having a signing at Tysons... it would make me so unbelievably happy if I could have my Fiorellinos signed 

I was thinking of bringing my Jaws as well.  Do you think that's too much?  I would be ok with him signing the Fiorellino and Jaws and not the Helmuts, if 3 is too much.


*moshi*- exactly my thoughts!!  and I would definitely have to get my photographer to take lots of pics of my shoes.


----------



## LavenderIce

rilo, I think it depends on how strict they are about how many shoes he signs. Here's my suggested strategy to you--I'd have the Helmuts out while you're in line, do a switcheroo (you might have to hand the shoe to someone who brings it to Msr. L) and have him sign the Fiorellinos first, then slip of your Jaws and have him sign that, then the Helmut if time is allotted.  

To be on topic, I love the red metal color and the Helmut style, so I love the idea of you adding it to your collection.  I think it will compliment all that you have.


----------



## rilokiley

Thanks *Lav*!  hm, I love the Bianca as well, but I feel like the Helmut is more appropriate for work.  What do you think?


p.s. Thank you for the advice on the signing!  I completely forgot to ask- will you be there?!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Rilo*, I love that idea. I saw them in person at NM last weekend and they are just sooo gorgeous!!

Oh, and I would think as long as you buy a pair that day, they won't care which one you get signed (if they only allow one). That would be silly!


----------



## karwood

*Moulage* @ NAP UK:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48563


----------



## madamelizaking

^ yuck.... not liking those


----------



## kuromi-chan

*rilo*, i think the metallic red Helmuts really suit your classy style, and would be a wonderful pop of color to your already fabulous collection!  and YAY to getting your Fiorellinos signed!


----------



## rilokiley

Thanks *meggy* and *kuromi*!  I think I will go for them then


----------



## japskivt

Saw the nude acid in a clutch at Horatio. Not a fan. It looks silver and orange. The effect is cool. Like an oil slick on snake.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ lol @ an oil slick on a snake! I can't wait to see the blue acid python in real life. Did you see anything else that stood out at the boutique?

Also, does anyone know if the Top La will be coming out in any color/material other than the black nappa and gold laminato leather that NM has. I think Barneys also has a bronze laminato leather version, too.


----------



## rdgldy

*rilo*, I'd love another helmut twin!!


----------



## japskivt

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ lol @ an oil slick on a snake! I can't wait to see the blue acid python in real life. Did you see anything else that stood out at the boutique?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the Top La will be coming out in any color/material other than the black nappa and gold laminato leather that NM has. I think Barneys also has a bronze laminato leather version, too.



Horatio has Oxblood and Black patent and a floral satin in the Top La

The Moulage is in in black nappa - not as nice as the pics of it in black patent.

The Decollete in charcoal python and grey python is gorgeous.

The Rolando in cranberry patent is amazing.

There is a royal blue lizard simple TDF.

All of the strass - the 3 color Pigalles, the Samira, and So Private Rainbow are there.

The oxblood glitter and marine glitter Ron Rons are still amazing IMO.

Anything else you want to know.

They have the black satin Lady Page with RED.

Feticha in black kid and bronze python.

Bianca in black and Aubergine metal patent.

Simple in cranberry metal patent as well.

Silver glitter NP.

Studded VP and black and nude patent with Red tip.

Love pump in black patent w/ silver letters.

A bunch of fred flats.

A leopard sneaker and a white leather sneaker for men.

Love flats in Black patent with white or red trim.

Black and Camel kid Miss Clichy.

Leopard HP and a few other leopard things, not sure.

Rouge Metallic, Grey Python, Red Python, Lavender Python Altadama.

Lady Lynch in black and nude metal patent.

Nitoinimoi and Moulage in black kid.

Roccia Babels.

Leopard Miss Clichy boot (I think) - looked like the taller ankle version.

Black satin Frou Prive.

That is all I can remember off of the top of my head.

They still have a big sale section, but I wasn't looking at those.


----------



## rdgldy

You are a treasure chest of information! Thanks.


----------



## brintee

They still have alot in the sale section!? Yay!!


----------



## YaYa3

*japskivt,* WOW!!  thanks for all the info.  you're a doll for posting.


----------



## japskivt

rdgldy - 


Brintee - No problem. The Sale section takes up a whole wall display in the back. I don't know about sizes, but there are a lot

YaYa - No problem! Its easy for me since I am so close.


----------



## brintee

Thanks *japskivt*!!!!! I may have to start a collection thread after I get back 



japskivt said:


> rdgldy -
> 
> 
> Brintee - No problem. The Sale section takes up a whole wall display in the back. I don't know about sizes, but there are a lot
> 
> YaYa - No problem! Its easy for me since I am so close.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hmmm I wonder how much the Grey Python Alta Damas are ....


----------



## surlygirl

thanks so much, *jap**! *I'm sure you know more about their inventory than the SAs! I think I might need to email someone for a pic of that oxblood patent Top La ... I bet they're gorgeous!


----------



## japskivt

surlygirl said:


> thanks so much, *jap**! *I'm sure you know more about their inventory than the SAs! I think I might need to email someone for a pic of that oxblood patent Top La ... I bet they're gorgeous!



They look almost black. Then when you put them in the sun, the look purplish, reddish, and brownish in the light depending on the angle. That is the color I would get.


----------



## jancedtif

"They still have a big sale section..."


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I need to stay outta here!  Gotta save for the VA meet up/signing!


----------



## Alice1979

*jap*, thank you for the info. I wish I was anywhere close to a boutique...


----------



## moshi_moshi

jancedtif said:


> "They still have a big sale section..."
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I need to stay outta here! Gotta save for the VA meet up/signing!


 
ughhh.... i almost want to call right now and see what is on sale....


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ you should, *moshi*. I mean just for research purposes, of course!


----------



## CCKL

^^and then share your finds with us


----------



## brintee

I think you should too *Moshi*!!


----------



## Alice1979

*Moshi*, yes, you should definitely call them to see what are available on sale


----------



## moshi_moshi

lol... well.... what time are they open till... i'll call when i'm done work.  

and is it bad form to call and just ask about sale shoes?  well i guess i could ask if they were busy and is there anything specific anyone is looking for?


----------



## brintee

Camel Patent something!!! lol Exotic somethings too  Sorry not that specific! lol


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ lol well i will make note of what they tell me.  they're open till 7 so i have time to call.


----------



## Alice1979

Anything in size 37 will do


----------



## brintee

Yes *moshi*, please tell them to hold everything in the 8-9 size range under the name Brittany! I will be picking them up tomorrow!


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ lol lol.  

do they have to physically go in the back to see what sizes they have or do they do it on the computer?  i've never actually called/bought from the boutique.

sorry this is such a n00b question, i know i am the customer but i always just feel bad pestering.


----------



## brintee

^^im not sure, I have never called a boutique before.


----------



## japskivt

It depends who answers. Usually they know whats left, but they do have to go in the back and check.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I would just ask about styles that are on sale. They typically would need to check the back to see exactly what sizes are available, but should be able to state sale styles without too much effort. I'd be happy with a few style names and then anyone interested could call directly to check for sizing. Should we move this discussion to one of the sale info threads or the chat thread? LOL!


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ true true.  well i'm calling when i get off work @ 5 and i'll post any sale info i get in the spring/summer 2009 thread!  

sorry to get so OT!


----------



## surlygirl

I love going off OT! Especially about sale shoes! I love that in the CCLO thread sometimes morphs into the New CLs thread or the Deals Chat thread. LOL!

But to bring us back around, weren't there pictures of the NM lookbook for fall in this thread? I'm going to try to find them and bump them to see what we can order for the signing in October!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hmmmm If you call Moshi ....

I'm wondering how much the gray python Alta Damas are ...
and if they have any hot pink bow t dorcets on sale..

you know for research!!


----------



## rdgldy

Good idea, *Surly*!  I am allowed then!


----------



## LavenderIce

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hmmmm If you call Moshi ....
> 
> I'm wondering how much the gray python Alta Damas are ...
> and if they have any hot pink bow t dorcets on sale..
> 
> you know for research!!


 
LV has the grey python AD as well, but I forgot how much they are.  GL on your "research."


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hmmmm If you call Moshi ....
> 
> I'm wondering how much the gray python Alta Damas are ...
> and if they have any hot pink bow t dorcets on sale..
> 
> you know for research!!


 
naked,  today I saw the gray python Alta Dama at Saks here in Chicago. I remember the price being somewhere between $1025-$1200. I know it is definitely over 1K and there was a 2. They are exactly the same color as the grey python Biancas I got.


----------



## lilmissb

*rilo* I can fully endorse red helmuts!!!

*jap* really? So nude acid wash doesn't look as good as the pic I posted of the simple? Thanks for all the info!


----------



## japskivt

The grey altadama is 1195


----------



## carlinha

japskivt said:


> The grey altadama is 1195



hmmm... i just called... they said $1290... now which one is it?!??!?!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> naked, today I saw the gray python Alta Dama at Saks here in Chicago. I remember the price being somewhere between $1025-$1200. I know it is definitely over 1K and there was a 2. They are exactly the same color as the grey python Biancas I got.


 
Thank you! I think I will get these if I can't get the grey python biancas 

*Carlinha* thats strange?!

I'm hoping the dept. stores get them in case I need to do a return.


----------



## japskivt

I have it in writing that it's 1195. That is so weird. I will double check on Monday when I pick up GG's shoes.


----------



## carlinha

japskivt said:


> I have it in writing that it's 1195. That is so weird. I will double check on Monday when I pick up GG's shoes.



what writing?  where?

both LV and horatio said $1290... WTF.  why can they never get their prices straight.

did they up them in 1 day??!?!?!


----------



## japskivt

Carlihna. I was emailed the price at 5:05 today. I have no idea what's up with them.


----------



## carlinha

OK I just called saks chicago - they said $1290 also.  WTF

btw, they only have 38.5 and 39 left at saks chicago... *naked*???


----------



## carlinha

ok i just checked the reference section, and *asha* posts her red python nabuck alta damas and lists them as $1290 also

these people are on crack i swear to *%*#&*(#(*!


----------



## Alice1979

Just called Houston, the grey python Altadama is $1290.


----------



## rilokiley

wow, they need to get the pricing straight!


Thank you, *lilmissb*!   and *rdgldy*, I would love to be shoe twins with you!


----------



## madamelizaking

Altadama's at SCP has two different prices 1195 for the natural and 1295 for  grey...Patrick said it was based ont he amount of work put into the material


----------



## carlinha

madamelizaking said:


> Altadama's at SCP has two different prices 1195 for the natural and 1295 for  grey...Patrick said it was based ont he amount of work put into the material



MORE WORK IN THE MATERIAL!?!?!?!  as in, they had to SKIN A BIGGER SNAKE?!?!?!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ maybe it's harder to make gray snakies than natural


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ maybe it's harder to make gray snakies than natural


:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## meggyg8r

naked, don't you just mate a white snake and a black snake?


----------



## sumnboutme

the ones at SCP are watersnake...aren't the ones in NYC python?

and  yes, the price difference has to do with the dye process...


----------



## japskivt

They quoted 1195 for the grey nabuck python to me today. That is so weird.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

meggyg8r said:


> naked, don't you just mate a white snake and a black snake?


 
hmm perhaps ....


----------



## Alice1979

meggyg8r said:


> naked, don't you just mate a white snake and a black snake?



Lol...

I think it's that nubuck finish that merits more work, and hence more $$


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Alice1979 said:


> Lol...
> 
> I think it's that nubuck finish that merits more work, and hence more $$


 
ahh the rare "buffed" snakes ... to make the soft! That's it!

I may need to call Houston tomorrow ....


----------



## karwood

sumnboutme said:


> the ones at SCP are watersnake...aren't the ones in NYC python?
> 
> and yes, the price difference has to do with the dye process...


 
you are right. they don't sell python in CA, unless he is quoting the price from a look book.


----------



## mal

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731
"Delic" 90 at NM? Sorry, not sure if it's new but I think it's a Declic and I know some ladies are wanting a Declic 100...


----------



## carlinha

yeah it is new, and it is 90mm (declic)!  i saw them in real life, so cute!

buffing python eh??

well here's a pic to soothe your cravings...


----------



## mal

^^^


----------



## rdgldy

so fabulous................


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

oh no you didn't!


----------



## surlygirl

gorgeous!


----------



## madamelizaking

oops, sorry, i mean to say watersnake.... It didn't make sense to me either, but apparently one of the watersnakes are dyed? that didn't make sense to me either..


----------



## sumnboutme

that pic looks EXACTLY like the watersnakes they sell at SCP and BH... hmmm...  i think the green ones were $1095


----------



## madamelizaking

they look exactly the same, it's ridiculous... when I first saw them at SCP I swore they looked exactly like python


----------



## Nancy7

carlinha said:


> yeah it is new, and it is 90mm (declic)! i saw them in real life, so cute!
> 
> buffing python eh??
> 
> well here's a pic to soothe your cravings...


 
What color is this - Grey?


----------



## Nancy7

LavenderIce said:


> LV has the grey python AD as well, but I forgot how much they are. GL on your "research."


 
I bought the Black Nubuck Python Alta Dama at LV and they were approx. 1,375 includes tax.


----------



## savvysgirl

*Nancy*, its called Ardoise grey


----------



## lilmissb

Why can't people get their act together when it comes to getting pricing the same?


----------



## inspiredgem

carlinha said:


> yeah it is new, and it is 90mm (declic)!  i saw them in real life, so cute!
> 
> buffing python eh??
> 
> well here's a pic to soothe your cravings...



I love these!  The color is gorgeous!  Can you please tell me the heel height on these and if they are running TTS?
Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

140 I think. They run TTS for me.


----------



## Nancy7

Savvys - Thank you...this color is Gorgeous!
Inspiredgem - Mine are 140's and they run TTS - CL size for me.


----------



## inspiredgem

Thank you!  I had received this photo from Horatio and for some reason the heel looked higher than in the other photo.  It's probably just the angle.  Do they offer the Altadama in a 120?


----------



## hya_been

I've been looking for this purple patent colour (don't know the name) and an email from Mount St. confused me a little, they referred to the colour as cranberry metal patent, but I think that's an entirely different colour.  They said they had it in the decollete 868 or simple pump 100.

So is Cranberry this colour or not?


----------



## hya_been

*Inspired* I think those are the same shoe and it is just the angle.  If you look at the size of the double platform and then compare it to the heel height, they're the same.


----------



## japskivt

I just held up my Cramberry to the screen. It could very well be the same color with just different lighting.

Never thought of that before.



hya_been said:


> I've been looking for this purple patent colour (don't know the name) and an email from Mount St. confused me a little, they referred to the colour as cranberry metal patent, but I think that's an entirely different colour.  They said they had it in the decollete 868 or simple pump 100.
> 
> So is Cranberry this colour or not?


----------



## lilmissb

I don't think so *hya.* I've seen *fiery's* ron rons and they don't look purple at all! They look like a darker barbie pink to me.


----------



## ashakes

You girls crack me up. Pics and info definitely get lost in these threads. I posted the gray python nabuck Altadamas mid May because I got the red ones then. Sadly, I remember this because I was on a business trip and freaking out trying to get out of the conference room to call Horatio to confirm those and the So Private Rainbow Strass. lol 

I was charged $1290 for my red ones and that should be the price of the grey as well.  Since they are technically python, the ones at SCP and BH will be watersnake and so that's why they are $1095.  LV also has the grey python nabuck AD. I saw them in June when I was there.

FYI, Madison also got black and natural python nabuck ADs back in May. I probably posted a pic, but here it is again just in case.







They were supposed to get raspberry as well, which I was excited about, but it got canceled.

 Conference call is over so that means TPF time is over.


----------



## japskivt

ashakes said:


> You girls crack me up. Pics and info definitely get lost in these threads. I posted the gray python nabuck Altadamas mid May because I got the red ones then. Sadly, I remember this because I was on a business trip and freaking out trying to get out of the conference room to call Horatio to confirm those and the So Private Rainbow Strass. lol
> 
> I was charged $1290 for my red ones and that should be the price of the grey as well.  Since they are technically python, the ones at SCP and BH will be watersnake and so that's why they are $1095.  LV also has the grey python nabuck AD. I saw them in June when I was there.
> 
> FYI, Madison also got black and natural python nabuck ADs back in May. I probably posted a pic, but here it is again just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were supposed to get raspberry as well, which I was excited about, but it got canceled.
> 
> Conference call is over so that means TPF time is over.




ASHA... you need to add the amount of CLs you own to the thread Total Number of CLs on TPF


----------



## ashakes

inspiredgem said:


> Thank you!  I had received this photo from Horatio and for some reason the heel looked higher than in the other photo.  It's probably just the angle.  Do they offer the Altadama in a 120?




No, it is either 140 mm or 100 mm.

These are what the 100 mm look like for reference as far as the silhouette and heel go.


----------



## japskivt

Asha.... pretty please with sugar on top.... we have been waiting for you - hahaha 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/total-number-of-cls-on-tpf-491084.html


----------



## lilmissb

So who's got the EB suede Alta Iowas again? *sumn??*  I don't think I'll EB in the AI though as I'm so in love with the boring black suede ones I tried on last week...  AND the bf reckons I should get them too!!!


----------



## carlinha

inspiredgem said:


> Thank you!  I had received this photo from Horatio and for some reason the heel looked higher than in the other photo.  It's probably just the angle.  Do they offer the Altadama in a 120?



yes this is the same as the one i posted, the angle is just off...


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> yeah it is new, and it is 90mm (declic)! i saw them in real life, so cute!
> 
> buffing python eh??
> 
> well here's a pic to soothe your cravings...


 

I did see these IRL yesterday and FYI they are the EXACT  same color as the grey python Bianca. As a matter of fact, when I saw them from a distance, I  initially thought they were the Bianca and it was not until walked up closer did I notice the peep-toe. They are absolutely stunning!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> I did see these IRL yesterday and FYI they are the EXACT same color as the grey python Bianca. As a matter of fact, when I saw them from a distance, I initially thought they were the Bianca and it was not until walked up closer did I notice the peep-toe. They are absolutely stunning!


 
more or less stunning than the biancas


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> more or less stunning than the biancas


 
Seriously, they are equally stunning.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> Seriously, they are equally stunning.


 
oh no! That makes the decision so much harder!


----------



## madamelizaking

^ I vote altadama  more of a classic IMO!!!!


----------



## CCKL

hya_been said:


> I've been looking for this purple patent colour (don't know the name) and an email from Mount St. confused me a little, they referred to the colour as cranberry metal patent, but I think that's an entirely different colour.  They said they had it in the decollete 868 or simple pump 100.
> 
> So is Cranberry this colour or not?



I tried on the Cranberry New Simples at SCP yesterday and they look the same as these...


----------



## LavenderIce

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> oh no! That makes the decision so much harder!


 
I vote for the AD too.  I think they're more classic and sleek, whereas the Bianca is more chunky.  For me, the Bianca really shines in the rouge.


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> oh no! That makes the decision so much harder!


 
Honestly, I would have bought the AD, but I already  have a pair of eel and watersnake AD in my collection.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> Honestly, I would have bought the AD, but I already have a pair of eel and watersnake AD in my collection.


----------



## surlygirl

omg!!! get them *naked *... I love the AD and while I love the Bianca, too, you can always get the Bianca in a different color/material later down the line if you really want that style. The grey AD is available and gorgeous and ... why are you still reading this??!! go get shoes!


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> So who's got the EB suede Alta Iowas again? *sumn??*  I don't think I'll EB in the AI though as I'm so in love with the boring black suede ones I tried on last week...  AND the bf reckons I should get them too!!!



yes, i have the EB Alta Iowas


----------



## karwood

Hi Ladies,

I bought the* Bicho* in black/grey stripes yesterday from Saks. They just arrived to the store several days ago. However,  I am going to return them, but I thought I should first post model pics for those who are curious to know what they look like modeled on. I bought these on a impulse and after thinking it over, I decided they are really not doing much for me.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*karwood* - those look fabulous!  love the red nailpolish contrast against the grey and black.  why are you returning them if i may ask?


----------



## kuromi-chan

^^ those are really interesting and funky!  i think they look great on you *Kar*!  but i guess if you're not feeling it, return 'em!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Karwood - I have been checking those out - have to say that they look better on you than in stock pics 

I did wonder - do one set of stripes obviously look sewn on or higher than the other???


----------



## meggyg8r

wow, I really like those, *Karwood*! I love the colors together and the striping pattern!!

But if you're not feeling them, there's no reason to keep them!


----------



## rdgldy

They're really cute-but you've got to love them!


----------



## karwood

moshi_moshi said:


> *karwood* - those look fabulous! love the red nailpolish contrast against the grey and black. why are you returning them if i may ask?


 
I am just not enamored with them. They are really pretty to the eye, but my heart is not really feeling much for them. I hate to sound  so cliche, but  it's not the shoes, it's me simply not feeling them.


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ lol well said.  and like the others said if you're not loving them then it's just not worth it.


----------



## japskivt

Karwood. I love them on you. Thanks for showing us pics before you bring them back.


----------



## karwood

Chins4 said:


> Thanks Karwood - I have been checking those out - have to say that they look better on you than in stock pics
> 
> I did wonder - do one set of stripes obviously look sewn on or higher than the other???


 
the stripes are not perfectly matched


----------



## madamelizaking

Ooh, they're definitley pretty but I think those'll definitley go on sale


----------



## cllover

uh oh, Karwood - I might be in love... nooo, must resist!  Thanks for posting pics even though you aren't going to keep them!


----------



## tresjoliex

Those are really really pretty!


----------



## Chins4

madamelizaking said:


> Ooh, they're definitley pretty but I think those'll definitley go on sale


 
ITA.............and I might just be waiting


----------



## Wilmie

nm


----------



## madamelizaking

I don't know why, but because of all these sales i've programmed myself to only buy sale items UNLESS it's a classic... and I swear everything but goes on sale!


----------



## surlygirl

oh my gosh, *Karwood*!!! I love those. They look amazing on you! I'll be in Chicago this weekend ... must resist. I think NM is getting those, too, so maybe that can be signing purchase. I love the contrast of the black and grey and the HP style works for me better than the VP for whatever reason. Thanks for taking a pic!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ You're coming to Chicago!  What for?!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ Lollapalooza!!!! 

totally last minute. I don't even know who's going to be there other than TV on the Radio who I love!

whatcha doin' this weekend, *naked*??!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I don't know ... I think I am busy on Sat. but Sun. I may be free...

no shopping while you are there????


----------



## Alice1979

*karwood*, thank you for the modeling pics. I think the CL corporate should definitely make you their foot models because every pair of CLs look flawless on you.


----------



## RedSoles74

*gosh*,* Karwood *those are *STUNNING*, love them!!!!
here are my last weeks purchases


----------



## surlygirl

Alice1979 said:


> *karwood*, thank you for the modeling pics. I think the CL corporate should definitely make you their foot models because every pair of CLs look flawless on you.


 
absolutely! I would never be able to decide on a pair of shoes if every single style looked so gorgeous!


----------



## julies*shoes

I just got a picture of the new Declic 90 in python that Madison received.  Price is $1020.


----------



## Alice1979

*julies*, thank you for posting them. Do you know if they also come in 120, esp the roccia one?


----------



## julies*shoes

Alice, I am not sure, sorry.


----------



## Lec8504

madamelizaking said:


> I don't know why, but because of all these sales i've programmed myself to only buy sale items UNLESS it's a classic... and I swear everything but goes on sale!


 
even classics...like the black patent decolette :x  

I"m trying to do what you are doing now though..esp because I basically started my CL collection because of this sale...but certain new shoes (especially the exotics) i'm just enamored by.  

Do you the acid washed python will ever go on sale?  I don't think so..it's worth a try though hehe.


----------



## Alice1979

julies*shoes said:


> Alice, I am not sure, sorry.


 
No problem, *julies*. I guess I can always call and find out. Thanks again.


----------



## RedSoles74

Knowbags74 said:


> *gosh*,* Karwood *those are *STUNNING*, love them!!!!
> here are my last weeks purchases
> View attachment 848816
> 
> 
> View attachment 848817
> 
> 
> View attachment 848818



Ups ladies i posted these in the wrong thread, sorry


----------



## lilmissb

Hahahaha *sumn!!* Sorry I should have phrased my q better, where did you get them from? I'm just trying to see where I can get the EB or the purple suede from.

*karwood* I  them on you but if you're not feeling them you don't feel them. Return them and get something else instead. I agree with Alice, you should be their foot model!! 

*Knowbags* those look stunning on you especially the nude VP's which I NEED in my life  You might also want to try posting them in the collections thread (http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...t-your-louboutin-collections-here-436588.html) as well as that's where all our new purchases go 

edit: you beat me to it *knowbags!*

*lec* I don't think acid wash will make it to sale as it's going to be popular.


----------



## RedSoles74

^^^ thank you doll!


----------



## lilmissb

^^You changed your user name *PR!* Welcome back, you haven't been around for ages!


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> Hahahaha *sumn!!* Sorry I should have phrased my q better, where did you get them from? I'm just trying to see where I can get the EB or the purple suede from.



I got mine from SCP and I think Barney's has the purple ones...


----------



## lilmissb

Oooh thanks *sumn!* Now to decide.... ush:


----------



## RedSoles74

lilmissb said:


> ^^You changed your user name *PR!* Welcome back, you haven't been around for ages!



i had to!  but i am back. i missed you all.


----------



## kaeleigh

I am loving the grape patent Miss Boxe's


----------



## rdgldy

They are spectacular.


----------



## carlinha

FYI, in case anyone is interested, here are some direct comparison pics between the biancas and alta damas

grey python nabuck bianca and alta dama are the same exact color/python skin, althoug it looks to me that the bianca scales are larger
(pics courtesy of *naked*)





(pics courtesy of horatio)





the grey watersnake alta dama looks like a lighter grey to me, not as bluish toned... and there are visible seams on the side and around the toebox area
(pics courtesy of SCP)















i hope this helps!!!


----------



## adeana

Looks like NAP has 100 (new) leopard print pony hair pigalles for sale now.  I thought a couple of folks were looking for these.


----------



## lilmissb

^Ooooh! Must go have a look NOW! Thanks for the heads up.

edit: not in my size


----------



## japskivt

Anyone know how much the acid python VP's are going to be?


----------



## lilmissb

$1295 from memory or $1255 or $1245 what ever the new pricing is. There are so many different prices this season.

I heard the LC's were $1095 and then NM tell me they will be $1295


----------



## sumnboutme

japskivt said:


> Anyone know how much the acid python VP's are going to be?



$1255 according to the lookbook


----------



## Chins4

Devassima $1995 at BG


----------



## Chins4

Not a fan but riding boot $1295 at BG


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^i like riding boots but that looks really masculine


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb- i thought so...sigh..time to save up even more...with that price tag..i think i need to decide between the VP and LC....it'll be really bad if i get both :x


----------



## japskivt

The ankles on the boot look really big. It is masculine looking. I know there is a hidden wedge inside.


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^yeah the ankles do look quite large... although a lot of the boot shafts of his other styles are sooooo skinny!  that or a have a hugeeeee calf!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Deb!* You always come through!!!   Hey, wait a stinkin' cotton pickin' moment!!! Why are the VP's $1255 and the LC's $1295??? 

Not a fan of either boot unfortunately...


----------



## jh4200

Alice, re: your declic question, the roccia python did come in the 120 version.  I got mine earlier this year (April or May, I think?), from London, but I have no idea if they'd have any left now.  It was difficult for me to track my size down even then.


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you, *jh4200*. I remember seeing yours. They are so gorgeous on you.


----------



## madamelizaking

An example of what the fifre bottta looks like! 
I cropped the fifre OTK boot to try and show an example 

I'm seriously trying to convince my husband to get me these, I highly doubt that'll ever happen, though!!


----------



## lilmissb

Has anyone tried the Decocolio on yet?


----------



## lilmissb

Liza thoe boots are HAWT!!! I seriously want them now. Were they comfy? I can't remember if you said how they fit and what type of toebox?


----------



## madamelizaking

When she gave me .5 size up by mistake they were NOT comfy whatsoever. When I tried the right size they felt PERFECT. It's wierd with the fifre / fetisha because the heel feels like a round ball is under your heel/arch but it's not uncomfortable. I fit tts in the boot and *might* be able to go .5 size down. The great thing is regardless of your calf size they *should* fit because of how it closes. I NEED those boots and WILL have them. They might not be as versatile as other boots, but it's not like i'm going to wear them every day! They are $1795...i'm waiting cause I'm pretty sure they'll go on sale.

Also, the toebox is similar to the declic. Fortunately for me my foot fits comfortably in it, but apparently some people don't fit well in it?


----------



## lilmissb

Oh that's good new Liza! I fit declics too. I love the black and I love suede. I can't wait to wear a black jumpsuit and these boots together. Great superhero look!!!  They will definitely keep your legs warm in winter!!! LOL!

Funnily enough I can see Eliza Dushku in that kinda outfit!!! Maybe cos I just watched an ep of Dollhouse!


----------



## sumnboutme

oh booo!  my feet and declics don't mesh well 

i love Dollhouse too *lilmissb*!


----------



## madamelizaking

I SERIOUSLY would love these without the fringe



Chins4 said:


> Devassima $1995 at BG


----------



## lilmissb

Sorry to hear you don't fit declics *Deb!* Boo!!  Dollhouse is awesome. The concept is so cool. Joss Whedon has the best out there kinda concepts.

Yeah, not sure I would like those boots even without the fringe. What made them look good as a booty kinda got mangled in the knee high methinks.


----------



## pr1nc355

Just to add to the pics *julie* posted, here are some more I got in an email from SCP (don't pay attention to the date stamps...I got the email on 8/1/09):

Fifre: 





Babelplato: 





Bridal VP:





Feticha:





(I haven't been good at keeping up with this thread, so my apologies if they've already been posted).


----------



## jaszmine

Chins4 said:


> Devassima $1995 at BG


I want to see these on.  They look like they could be totally hot.


----------



## Chins4

Happened to stroll past the CL section in Selfridges today  and saw a pair of Altadamas in metallic Lilac patent - not seen that colour before.......


----------



## mal

^yum!


----------



## Chins4

New in at BG Moulage 140 in black patent $995


----------



## Chins4

Another new one at BG - Mamino 140 in plum $995. This is cute!


----------



## thoang0705

I.MUST.HAVE.THESE


----------



## Chins4

Couple at BG for fans of lower heels - 

Miss Tick (black or beige patent, 2.5" heel) $695
Stef (taupe or black patent, 2.5" heel) $595


----------



## Chins4

Altadama 100mm in Cranberry, Grey and Black Metallic Patent $795 at BG


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i just happened to walk by the Madison boutique today 

I almost threw myself against the store window display in awe.... they were closed but i stood there drooling for a few minutes. I must say- the acid wash python in nude and blue is just TDF in person... WOW.  The VPs were amazing and so was pretty much everything else there.


----------



## lilmissb

Ooh really? How did the nude look? Who has pics?


----------



## Alice1979

Chins, thank you for the fabulous pics. Is the grey called denim?


----------



## lilmissb

Alice it looks like denim to me. But there is also a light grey colour which is supoosed to be a sivlery type of colour.


----------



## Beaniebeans

pr1nc355 said:


> Just to add to the pics *julie* posted, here are some more I got in an email from SCP (don't pay attention to the date stamps...I got the email on 8/1/09):
> Babelplato:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> OMG are you kidding me!!???  I MUST get these!!!


----------



## Alice1979

lilmissb said:


> Alice it looks like denim to me. But there is also a light grey colour which is supoosed to be a sivlery type of colour.



Really? A silvery grey... That sounds heavenly.


----------



## lilmissb

^It does doesn't it? Unfortunately I don't have any pics


----------



## carlinha

ladies, i was at madison on saturday and i tried on the acid python VPs, i am so sorry i forgot to take spy pics ush:

the nude acid python was OK, i was not crazy about it... it had more of an orange undertone... and just a trace of silver.  i liked the blue acid much better, but even then, i was not that crazy about it either.  when you look at the shoe up close, you can see the gorgeous detail, but from afar, it just looks like a dark blue python VP

i also tried the nude python nabuck alta dama, which is a GORGEOUS nude... it is actually my TRUE nude!  blended in with my skin perfectly, but i am not crazy about alta damas, so i wish it had come in a different style...

other notables:
nude acid python VP
blue acid python VP
pink lizard yoyo (85mm)
black lizard VP
white/grey watersnake VP 
bronze python feticha
roccia lizard MC
nude python nabuck alta dama & decoltissimo (? pointy pump, not pigalle)
charcoal python nabuck alta dama & decoltissimo
black leather VP with silver studs
catenita trash
bianca in oxblood and black patent
light green watersnake alta dama
light grey (almost white) croc VP (or was it alta dama?) - TO FRICKING DIE FOR!!!
brown and red ostrich leg wedge style

that's all i can remember right now, and all i paid attention to...


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, wow the fact that everyone doesn't really like the nude acid wash is quite disappointing!!!


----------



## Chins4

Alice1979 said:


> Chins, thank you for the fabulous pics. Is the grey called denim?


 
Hmmm, not sure - my SA definitely said gray.....


----------



## lilmissb

I think the point of differentiation is Barneys had the denim ballerina (gone now though) but they called it "blue grey". I wonder if they have it in their systems as blue grey or grey?   Oh and I'm sure everyone knows but Taupe is another word for Marron as far as I can tell. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ashakes

My SA was out of town, but here are pics I was sent this AM of the acid pythons.  I was sent the blue today so I will try to get better pics of them when they arrive on Wednesday. I'm undecided so I'm going to take a look at them in person to make sure I love them.  And, my SA told me they were def. blue.

$1255 and pics are from Madison












ETA:  Those croc are TDF. My SA was trying to add to those to my box and I had to say no a couple of times. LOL The ALBINO CROC IS ABSOLUTELY AMAZING, but $6K+.


----------



## Alice1979

Wow... it's stunning in closeup. The nude doesn't look bad either.


----------



## ChiSq

omg!! I love the burgundy...it's beautiful. I want both!!


----------



## rilokiley

wow, I love the burgundy and blue acid python... stunning!


----------



## rdgldy

Really gorgeous!  Thanks Asha-I can't wait to see yours!


----------



## moshi_moshi

loveee that burgundy acid wash!

oh and my SA from joanshepp called me yesterday and said they got 6 or so new styles in but she didn't say which.  just an fyi if anyone is interested in calling.


----------



## Chins4

New at BG - Armina in champagne or black $1035


----------



## Alice1979

Which one is the burgundy? I thought Asha's pics are only showing two colors, nude and blue acid in front of the mirror, no? I might need to have my eyes checked...


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ohhhh i might just be blind... is that blue?!


----------



## CCKL

looks like burgundy to me...


----------



## meggyg8r

Ooooh those Armina would make lovely wedding shoes


----------



## rilokiley

moshi_moshi said:


> ^^ohhhh i might just be blind... is that blue?!




omg haha... it's blue?!  it looks burgundy to me


----------



## carlinha

i don't know why it is coming across as burgundy, perhaps all the reflection from the mirrors/flash, but it is DEFINITELY dark Blue... like the ones on saks

i think this is a very accurate picture of what the skin looks like in real life (with flecks of burgundy, silver, gold, etc)... the detail is amazing when you look at it up close, but i think you lose the detail when it's on the foot and you're looking at it from a distance






OH YES, ALBINO CROC sounds about right...


----------



## Alice1979

I like the color of decollete from saks.com, very pretty indeed. But I don't think I would mind it being burgundy either.


----------



## meggyg8r

Carla, do you think there's a 3rd color?? I could also see it just being the flash, though. Just throwing that out there!


----------



## carlinha

meggyg8r said:


> Carla, do you think there's a 3rd color?? I could also see it just being the flash, though. Just throwing that out there!



i was at the madison boutique on saturday around noontime, so unless they got a shipment on saturday afternoon or this morning, i doubt it.... 

the blue was on the same display case as the nude acid wash... 

i was disappointed with the nude acid... it was too orangey, i wish it was more silvery with just a *little* bit of orange, but i guess good for my wallet.


----------



## meggyg8r

gotcha! interesting how those colors came out with a flash!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

How am I supposed to save money for sensible things when all these beautiful shoes keep coming out... ush:


----------



## jaszmine

Crazy how the blue acid wash doesn't look at all blue in those pics!  I guess it just goes to show the depth of color these babies have  I can't wait to see more pics Asha!  Thank you!!

Jet....Save?  Sensible??  What are these words of which you speak?


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, I'm not too turned off by the orange/copperish tinge of the VPs. The colour in the photo is a bit off by the looks of things.


----------



## madamelizaking

I think the mirror image of the blue acid wash is more of an accurate picture  SO BEAUTIFUL and beyond jealous Asha!!


----------



## Lec8504

i still like BOTH the nude and the blue acid....ugh...darn it...


----------



## madamelizaking

I'm really really really starting to love the nude more, I don't know why!!!


----------



## Lec8504

would Vegas have these shoes?  Sorry if this info was posted already....

if they do..i need to make a trip to see these babies in person...


----------



## lilmissb

Liza I'm with you, I do actually like the nude. I'm not turned off at all. I guess it depends on what they look like IRL.


----------



## sakura

Close-up of the acid nude







AFAIK the US market will only carry these two colors (i.e. blue and nude).  Vegas will also be getting the VP version.


----------



## lilmissb

Thank *sakura!* Hope you've been well, don't you see around much these days.

What other colours of acid wash will there be? Anyone know?


----------



## sakura

lilmissb said:


> Thank *sakura!* Hope you've been well, don't you see around much these days.
> 
> What other colours of acid wash will there be? Anyone know?



No problem *lilmissb*! 

Things are going well.  Thanks for asking!  I've been pretty busy lately, so I haven't been around as much.

As for other colors, IIRC Chins once posted that the Mount Street boutique was going to get the Decollete in acid lilac.


----------



## lilmissb

Oooh, thanks for that. Glad to hear you're ok!


----------



## CCKL

sakura said:


> No problem *lilmissb*!
> 
> Things are going well.  Thanks for asking!  I've been pretty busy lately, so I haven't been around as much.
> 
> As for other colors, IIRC Chins once posted that the Mount Street boutique was going to get the Decollete in acid lilac.



Acid lilac   I would love to see a picture!!


----------



## rilokiley

Hi *sakura*!  We've missed you around here   Thanks for the pics!


----------



## kuromi-chan

all this acid python is making me


----------



## moshi_moshi

ughhhh acid lilac!!!!!!!! ...  i love purple!!!!


----------



## dbeth

OMG ladies. The acid pythons.  Unbelievably gorgeous, I just don't know what else to say.


----------



## brintee

Do you ladies think the Nitoinimoi boots will go on sale? I want them so badly!!!


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ditto brintee i'm wanting them too but having to hold out. I would love the blue combo..


----------



## brintee

^^ooh blue? I dont remeber seeing them ill have to look! I want the black suede/leather


----------



## karwood

Has anybody purchased or posted modeling pics of the *Nitoinimoi*? I really want to see what these look like  modeled on. I am thinking of ordering them from Saks, but I am curious  to see how the flat-square toes of the booties looks on somebody.


----------



## brintee

^^I wish I had taken pics when I tried them on at saks...


----------



## japskivt

karwood said:


> Has anybody purchased or posted modeling pics of the *Nitoinimoi*? I really want to see what these look like  modeled on. I am thinking of ordering them from Saks, but I am curious  to see how the flat-square toes of the booties looks on somebody.




I loved the way they look on. The ankle is big, so I know it would be HUGE on your skinny legs. It is how its meant to look though. Imagine a cool Rick Owens dress with them or some black skinny pants and some edgy top.

These are the only thing that I want for fall now!


----------



## karwood

brintee said:


> ^^I wish I had taken pics when I tried them on at saks...



I wish I could try them on, but the Saks in my area do not have them yet.



japskivt said:


> I loved the way they look on. The ankle is big, so I know it would be HUGE on your skinny legs. It is how its meant to look though. Imagine a cool Rick Owens dress with them or some black skinny pants and some edgy top.
> 
> These are the only thing that I want for fall now!


 

I actually did not think about fit of the ankle. Definitely should have thought about that, especially with my chicken legs, LOL! I have the Circus, have you tried those on? If yes,  do you think the ankle of the Nitoinimoi is bigger than the Circus?


----------



## japskivt

I have tried on the Circus. It didn't seem much bigger, but it is a little higher. Not much, just a little. The all black makes it look a little more severe than the black/nude mesh. I love this boot and I am totally in need of it.


----------



## japskivt

Horatio has a VP in purple croc for 5 grand. It is gorgeous. So if anyone has 5 grand lying around, this is the shoe to get. HAHA!

It really is gorgeous and amazing!


----------



## karwood

japskivt said:


> I have tried on the Circus. It didn't seem much bigger, but it is a little higher. Not much, just a little. The all black makes it look a little more severe than the black/nude mesh. I love this boot and I am totally in need of it.


 
Did the toe of the Nitoinimoi look too "block-y" ? DYKWIM?


----------



## brintee

^^I dont think it does


----------



## japskivt

karwood said:


> Did the toe of the Nitoinimoi look too "block-y" ? DYKWIM?




No, I think its really edgy. I think if it didn't have the straps it would be too block-y. But the straps balance it out.


----------



## brintee

Why cant the suede ones be on Saks.com so I could get the Bing 10% cashback!?! AHH!


----------



## Lec8504

karwood- I wish i have your chicken legs 

Vegas has the acid pythons VPs in already?  I need to get my butt there ASAP....

I wanna use the bing cashback to preorder the python decolette..but iono if that'll work :/


----------



## Nico3327

For any of you "bootie" fans out there, I tried on the Estoteri last weekend at NM.  Sorry, no modeling pics, but they were kind of eh...

They look great on the shelf, but something about the white leather with my skin tone didn't look right.  They would probably be hot with black tights but that's not a look I do often.  I also think they would look great with pants, but then I feel like too much of what makes them great will be covered by the pant leg.  Plus my SA reminded me of a few things:

1) the white portion isn't patent = color transfer and dirt
2) the white portio is all one piece (from buttons to heel cap) so any nicks, scratches, etc. could be hard to fix
3) they aren't really selling right now so they'll likely make it to sale

I'm going to look into getting the black on black Estoteri from SCP if the C'est Moi that I got on *bay wind up not fitting.  Just some info for anyone who is interested...


----------



## javaboo

Those nude acid pythons remind me of the Bronze pythons I have. I'll have to take some pictures if I see them went I go to Vegas.


----------



## lilmissb

Anyone know who else except NM is getting acid wash python lady claudes?


----------



## archygirl

Komavi at Bob Ellis Shoes in Charlotte has sent me photos of their offerings for fall 2009, including leopard pony pigalles for $755. PM me if you would like me to forward you the email, as there are too many photos to post here. Enjoy! Wish I had not purchased the Lady Claudes in Leopard pony...pigalles are awewome!


----------



## jancedtif

PM'ing you now *archy*.


----------



## archygirl

archygirl said:


> Komavi at Bob Ellis Shoes in Charlotte has sent me photos of their offerings for fall 2009, including leopard pony pigalles for $755. PM me if you would like me to forward you the email, as there are too many photos to post here. Enjoy! Wish I had not purchased the Lady Claudes in Leopard pony...pigalles are awewome!



I will post the pics in a sec...just figured out how to do it.


----------



## archygirl

More photos


----------



## archygirl

Last bit...
Ask for Komavi, he is excellent
(tell him Dawn; formerly of So. Carolina, sent you) 
Bob Ellis, Charlotte
704.366.6686
They ship free of charge.


----------



## Alice1979

^Thank you *archy*.


----------



## carlinha

thanks *archy*!  i got your email!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, *archy*!


----------



## archygirl

You are sooooooo welcome, *Alice, carlinha, and rdgldy*! Wanting those leopard pigalles and love flats really badly (but I must be good).


----------



## Chins4

Beginning to have a sneaking affection for the Love flats. Not at full price but c'mon you sales!!!


----------



## CCKL

Thanks again archy


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *archy!*


----------



## lilmissb

Does anyone know who has black suede alta iowas? I know Barneys has them but any of the boutiques overseas?


----------



## sara999

Chins4 said:


> Beginning to have a sneaking affection for the Love flats. Not at full price but c'mon you sales!!!


welcome to teh club! i don't like them in suede (impractical) but in regular leather


----------



## natassha68

New Arrivals @ SCP including Studded Pigalle 120  and Alti pump 140 in Black Patent!!


----------



## natassha68

More


----------



## rilokiley

Is it just me, or does the Nitoinimoi look like a mummy/bandage boot in that pic?  I'm sure it would look better on... or maybe in a different color.


----------



## natassha68

And the Alti Patent 140


----------



## Alice1979

Love the studded pigalles. What's the very first one with the ankle strap? Is that Claudia?


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I think that is the Claudia. The studded pigalle is the business!!! Love it!


----------



## cllover

rilokiley said:


> Is it just me, or does the Nitoinimoi look like a mummy/bandage boot in that pic?  I'm sure it would look better on... or maybe in a different color.


Yeah, it kinda does to me, too... the toebox has a really flat nose - I didn't realize that til now.


----------



## japskivt

I always think SCP's shoes look like they were taken through a fish-eye lens or something. Strange angle maybe?

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## moshi_moshi

i agree *rilo*... it just looks odd in that pic... i'd like to see the blue version irl

and the studded pigalle is  but i could NEVER walk in that.


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> Does anyone know who has black suede alta iowas? I know Barneys has them but any of the boutiques overseas?



my dear, st. honore has them in nude & black patent (hot!) and a very dark burgundy-ish suede


----------



## jancedtif

^would you happen to know the price?


----------



## meggyg8r

oooh that burgundy color is gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

sorry *jancedtif*, no i did not inquire about these shoes and my SA there is away on her honeymoon!


----------



## jancedtif

^Thank you!


----------



## natassha68

Yes, I just read the quotation above the pic, they are the claudia 100 hth 

C - those alta iowa nudies are SICK  , thanks for posting !!





Alice1979 said:


> Love the studded pigalles. What's the very first one with the ankle strap? Is that Claudia?


----------



## Chins4

New at BG 'Monique' black stretch suede, 160, platform $2295!


----------



## brintee

^^Holy crap, they are CL pants with a heel!  I dunno if I could pull those off!


----------



## carlinha

^i think that boot reaches my crotch


----------



## brintee

^^LMAO all we would need with those are some CL black suede undies!


----------



## Chins4

Have to admit the first thing that popped into my head here was a vision of Danielle's giraffe wearing 4 of these LOL


----------



## brintee

^^^HAHA


----------



## japskivt

Brintee... you are like a size 2... they would look so HOT on you. 

There is no way I could squeeze my feet/legs into them, but they are so cool!


----------



## carlinha

:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## brintee

Ehh I dunno *jap*, but thanks!  Im so short that they would probably bunch up so bad! I would love to try them on for fun though! 



japskivt said:


> Brintee... you are like a size 2... they would look so HOT on you.
> 
> There is no way I could squeeze my feet/legs into them, but they are so cool!


----------



## japskivt

brintee said:


> ^^LMAO all we would need with those are some CL black suede undies!



hahaha! That is funny.

Do you remember the Times article when the Monica came out (very similar to this boot). Ladies were fighting for it, sweating trying to get them on (they needed to take breaks)... I will try and find it.


----------



## carlinha

it would take me over an hour to get EACH boot on... and FORGET ABOUT getting them off!  sorry, but i don't have the patience!


----------



## japskivt

Still looking for the monica article but the margarine and butter knife analogy here is hysterical:

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/01/fashion/01CRITIC.html


----------



## japskivt

Here are J.Lo and Cameron Diaz in the Monica from a few seasons ago.


----------



## Chins4

I know we have seen these before in the boutiques but I could look at them forever - now at BG the So Private Strass (Blue Heel) 120. If only I had $2895 spare!


----------



## brintee

This is too funny!!!! 




japskivt said:


> Still looking for the monica article but the margarine and butter knife analogy here is hysterical:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/01/fashion/01CRITIC.html


----------



## brintee

Ohh those are hot!!

*Carlinha*, I would definately have to take a patient friend with me to help me get them on and off! 




japskivt said:


> Here are J.Lo and Cameron Diaz in the Monica from a few seasons ago.


----------



## laurayuki

omg they look very tall ... but good on j.Lo!


----------



## japskivt

Here is a beauty:


----------



## carlinha

japskivt said:


> Here is a beauty:



OMG WHERE ARE THESE?!??!?!  I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR THEM!!!!


----------



## japskivt

carlinha said:


> OMG WHERE ARE THESE?!??!?!  I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR THEM!!!!



Some magazine's closet. Found it online. Sorry, I have no idea who is getting them or what they are called.


----------



## diorfashion

^I think they're called the "Calypso".


----------



## laureenthemean

Aren't they at the Singapore boutique:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-317024-325.html#post11373078


----------



## carlinha

^oh yes thank you *laureen*!  but i don't think singapore can ship to the US, and not with exotic... and is it me or does this heel look shorter (140mm) than the one in singapore (160mm)?  i hope the boutiques get it here in the shorter heel height.  i know i can't walk in 160mm


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, maybe.  I adore the Calypso, but I am afraid of the price.


----------



## alyssa08

japskivt said:


> Here is a beauty:


 Wow those are amazing!! I love and want  The otk circus boots are pretty amazing as well and the other otk boots have such a skinny ankle! Who the f can fit into those? Skinny model-like legs, I suppose but c'mon.

Does anyone know what the shoes with the gold chain detail on the toe are called?  I dream about them in black/navy blue!


----------



## carlinha

alyssa08 said:


> Does anyone know what the shoes with the gold chain detail on the toe are called?  I dream about them in black/navy blue!



maggie.

they have them on saks for pre-order in the lilac/blue suede


----------



## carlinha

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Hm, maybe.  I adore the Calypso, but I am afraid of the price.



me too... i would think in the $2,000-3,000 range (ostrich + swarowski = not cheap)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yup, that's what I was guessing too.


----------



## Chins4

New 'Stefy' boots at BG 2.5" heel $1495


----------



## moshi_moshi

japskivt said:


> Here is a beauty:


 

i saw these in my new issue of elle!!  i can't remember the price off the top of my head but it was at least $25xx.  i will check when i get home.


----------



## Raffaluv

Hey, not sure if these were posted, if so, sorry, (I can't see all pics in the office) the nude stud vp's are in!! love them - kid w/ silver


----------



## brintee

^^^where are those *raffa*??

edit: saw Madison in the Studded VP thread


----------



## cllover

^oooh I love the nude VPs with studs!  I wonder if they stain easily like the nude declics...


----------



## erinmiyu

^^ they probably do, but i bet with the studs in between it wouldn't be as noticeable. i have nude simples and i just wipe them down every time i wear them. so far they still look good!


----------



## madamelizaking

FYI, the babel plato boota's calf area is BIG... I think CL got the point and has made boots with wider calf areas


----------



## rdgldy

erinmiyu said:


> ^^ they probably do, but i bet with the studs in between it wouldn't be as noticeable. i have nude simples and i just wipe them down every time i wear them. so far they still look good!


*  Erin*, are your simples kid or patent?  Patent does hold up much better.  These are a matte kid finish.  My architeks were the matte finish and they stained horribly.  The studs all around would help though.  They are gorgeous.


----------



## erinmiyu

*rdgldy* - they are matte kid! i am real careful where i wear them, though.


----------



## javaboo

Does anyone know if nm ordered the Ron Ron or the feticha in cranberry?


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the pics *carlinha!* I don't want black patent but would consider nude patent but the bf would prefer black suede....if I have his approval for a pair.... 

HAHAHAHA about the chatter about the otk boots!!!

*java* fiery got cranberry ron rons from Saks or NM. SCP has the cranberry Feticha.  I feel the need, the need for CRANBERRY...


----------



## Jennabee

Chins4 said:


> New at BG 'Monique' black stretch suede, 160, platform $2295!




My Goodness! These boots look as tall as me!


----------



## javaboo

Thanks for the info lilmissb. I think it was from Saks but I'll go check the thread again.


----------



## LavenderIce

javaboo said:


> Does anyone know if nm ordered the Ron Ron or the feticha in cranberry?


 
NM's lookbook has the Feticha in black kid and leopard striped only.


----------



## purplepinky

Hi ladies, I just go the new COSMO with Kristen Bell on the cover and on page 217 there is a model wearing HOT pink Louboutins. I think they are patent, but it's hard to tell. They are peep toe with a thin ankle strap and I just love them! Was hoping to maybe get some help with an ID so I could start calling some boutiques? TIA


----------



## brintee

^^I think they are the Barbie Claudias, Nerdy has them:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/a-poll-for-pink-shoes-492439.html


----------



## Alice1979

^Saks has them too, online and at their stores.


----------



## Chins4

New at BG - Lady Lynch Zeppa 120 in Metallic pink, black & anthracite $660


----------



## Speedah

^^ OMG!!!


----------



## rdgldy

I just tried the biancas in oxblood-that is one hot shoe!!!


----------



## purplepinky

U ladies are always so helpful. Thank you so much


----------



## Alice1979

Wow... The Lady Lynch zeppas are gorgeous.


----------



## carlinha

^that looks amazingly high!!!  more than 120mm

ok so i was at hirshleifers at americana manhasset mall today, and frankly i am disappointed with their fall collection.  this is what they have that i remember:

black and oxblood patent bianca
black kid bianca
black and navy blue suede bianca
black suede/leather beaute 
elephant suede piros
black kid suede fifre knee-high boot
black satin madame claude
black satin bow t d'orcet
black satin ole ole
silver glitter NP
black kid cate flat boots
black, elephant suede ankle boots
leopard print pony hair lady claude
roccia python new simple & miss boxe (? wedge style)
nude & black patent ron ron
black suede 90mm declic
black zipper ballerina flat
leopard bootie
camel leather bootie
silver goa NP

other styles i can't remember...

but the most exciting thing!!!  i saw these shoes on their mannequin that kate beckinsale has been seen wearing... my jaw fell to the floor and i eagerly demanded to try them on... sadly, they were not for sale, and were only model/mannequin shoes... they were made specifically for J. Mendel runway show.... so the hunt continues for these shoes.


----------



## rdgldy

Carla, outstanding recall-
there were also a pair of love flats!


----------



## carlinha

^ooh i did not see those, or i don't remember!  the oxblood patent biancas were also the only ones that had me a little excited, but the 36 was too big on me


----------



## Umfahad

Jennabee said:


> My Goodness! These boots look as tall as me!



LOL!! they are not boots, they're leggings with heels attached


----------



## kuromi-chan

*carlinha*, you found the Kate B. shoes!     they're sooo gorgeous!  were they your size?  they can't keep them on the mannequins forever...maybe they can sell them later on??


----------



## carlinha

kuromi-chan said:


> *carlinha*, you found the Kate B. shoes!     they're sooo gorgeous!  were they your size?  they can't keep them on the mannequins forever...maybe they can sell them later on??



no sadly they were a 39 :cry:

believe me if they were anywhere near my size, i would have begged and pleaded to let me buy them!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks for posting Chins!! they are INCREDIABLE!!... i wonder what other styles will be available in that fabric  


Chins4 said:


> New at BG - Lady Lynch Zeppa 120 in Metallic pink, black & anthracite $660


----------



## Alice1979

*carlinha*, thank you for the update and the heads up for Kate's shoes


----------



## japskivt

Carlinha - those are so hot. Too bad they weren't your size or for sale. They look like they were made for you.


----------



## adeana

Loving the Lady Lynch Zeppa!


----------



## erinmiyu

oh carlinha, those shoes are awesome! too bad they weren't your size!


----------



## brintee

natassha, I think they have simples in the silver


----------



## julies*shoes

Carla, do you happen to remember if they had any of the Altadama 100s?


----------



## rdgldy

nm


----------



## carlinha

julies*shoes said:


> Carla, do you happen to remember if they had any of the Altadama 100s?



oh yes i think they did actually, but i an not 100% sure on the colors... i think maybe black and oxblood patent???  sorry i was not paying too much attention to the lower heel shoes and flats


----------



## rdgldy

there was black patent and I think oxblood-you're right, Carla!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm, are there any closed-toe shoes coming out in red patent?  I'm looking for a bright red like cerise or the color of the red Clichy.


----------



## billbill

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, are there any closed-toe shoes coming out in red patent? I'm looking for a bright red like cerise or the color of the red Clichy.


 
i saw new piaf 85 iin red patent in Hong Kong on pedder, retails for HK$5100. i can say the shade looks same as the red minimette from S/S, but not as bright as red clichy. there's another style in 70mm, can't recall the name though..


----------



## lilmissb

^^Laureen you could always try London for the pigalle 120 if you're game. I think that's cherry patent. I think SCP has simple 100's in cherry patent too. Oh and cherry patent decolletes in London too.


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> no sadly they were a 39 :cry:
> 
> believe me if they were anywhere near my size, i would have begged and pleaded to let me buy them!


 
I am a size 39!!!  Do you know for sure if these shoes are absolutely not available for purchase?


----------



## laureenthemean

billbill said:


> i saw new piaf 85 iin red patent in Hong Kong on pedder, retails for HK$5100. i can say the shade looks same as the red minimette from S/S, but not as bright as red clichy. there's another style in 70mm, can't recall the name though..



Thanks!  Sorry, should have specified 100mm and above.



lilmissb said:


> ^^Laureen you could always try London for the pigalle 120 if you're game. I think that's cherry patent. I think SCP has simple 100's in cherry patent too. Oh and cherry patent decolletes in London too.


Thanks for the info!  Hm...


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> I am a size 39!!!  Do you know for sure if these shoes are absolutely not available for purchase?



*kar* - yes they are absolutely not available for purchase.  i spoke with the manager myself... :cry:  they are strictly for display/mannequin.  however, she did say she was going to inquire where i could purchase them and let me know.  i'll keep you guys posted for sure.


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> *kar* - yes they are absolutely not available for purchase. i spoke with the manager myself... :cry: they are strictly for display/mannequin. however, she did say she was going to inquire where i could purchase them and let me know. i'll keep you guys posted for sure.


 
Gosh! It seems crazy to me that they are  displaying these shoes on a mannequin and they are not available for purchase. 

Please keep us posted if you hear any new info from the  manager.


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> Gosh! It seems crazy to me that they are  displaying these shoes on a mannequin and they are not available for purchase.
> 
> Please keep us posted if you hear any new info from the  manager.



yeah seriously i wanted to rip them off the mannequin's foot!  well, i convinced them to let me try them on anyway   they also had 2 other pairs specifically from the j. mendel collection, a boot, and something else i don't remember.  what teasers!  why put it out on display when you can't buy them?!?!?!?


----------



## karwood

Available for pre-order at Saks, $965:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=282574492709693&bmUID=1250594698030&ev19=1:5


----------



## mal

^^^ OOOhhh me likey!


----------



## karwood

Ughhh! I just had to get away from that Outnet thread!


----------



## brintee

^^Me too, im glad I didnt get anything bc I really want the Nitoinimoi!


----------



## karwood

brintee said:


> ^^Me too, im glad I didnt get anything bc I really want the Nitoinimoi!


 
I just ordered a pair from Saks. I really hope they look good on me. Will see soon.


----------



## brintee

^^Im sure they will! You make all shoes look good! Did you get all leather or the suede ones?


----------



## kuromi-chan

karwood said:


> I just ordered a pair from Saks. I really hope they look good on me. Will see soon.



congrats!  oh, come on...sweetie, what pair _doesn't_ look good on you??  i can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## karwood

brintee said:


> ^^Im sure they will! You make all shoes look good! Did you get all leather or the suede ones?


 
 I wish Saks had the black leather/suede combo, but they only have the all black leather


Thanks *brintee, kuromi and surly!*


----------



## brintee

^^they do in the store I tried them on there


----------



## karwood

brintee said:


> ^^they do in the store I tried them on there


 

No way!!!! Which store? The Chicago-area Saks don't have any of the Nitoinimois in stock.


----------



## surlygirl

the nitoinimois are going to look amazing on you, *karwood*!


----------



## brintee

They have them at the 5th ave store in NYC 



karwood said:


> No way!!!! Which store? The Chicago-area Saks don't have any of the Nitoinimois in stock.


----------



## karwood

brintee said:


> They have them at the 5th ave store in NYC


 
I  have spent the last 20 minutes going back and forth looking at these  pics. I think I prefer them in the all black leather. IMO, suede requires a bit more caring, especially when it comes to snow, salt, etc.. I also think the black suede will end up looking gray with wear. Like I said before, I will know for sure how I feel about the all leather Nitoinimoi when I see them IRL.


----------



## brintee

Yea thats true about the suede fading, I just love how they look!  I cant wait to see them!


----------



## dreachick2384

Good choice on the all black leather, IMO Karwood.


----------



## belairprincess

*Karwood* I'm just checking you entered August9 during checkout?? Saks had a spendsomegetsome promo for online shopping today.


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats *karwood!* Can't wait to see them on you 

What was wrong with outnet thread?


----------



## karwood

belairprincess said:


> *Karwood* I'm just checking you entered August9 during checkout?? Saks had a spendsomegetsome promo for online shopping today.


 
I tried to enter the promo code, but then I noticed Christian Louboutin shoes along with other designers are excluded from this promo.


----------



## mal

Always excluded at saks!


----------



## adeana

^ Wow that stinks.  Good thing I decided not to by a pair at Saks with the GC today.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Lovely new things coming in to NAP UK Wednesday morning 

*Bourge* 100 black patent boots
*Circus* black 120 boots    
*Nitoinimoi* 120 black on blue,   775 GBP inc vat    
*Nitoinimoi* 120 black on black (looks like all leather to me) 775 GBP inc vat
*Fifre 120* red? (looks like pink) suede ankle boots   
*Archdisco* 120mm t-bar sandal in gold metal


----------



## julies*shoes

adeana said:


> ^ Wow that stinks. Good thing I decided not to by a pair at Saks with the GC today.


 
But don't forget that if you use Bing.com, you can get 10% cashback on CLs at Saks right now.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks for the update straight-laced!


----------



## Straight-Laced

You're welcome *lilmiss*!

And correction, apparently the *Nitoinimoi* are coming in black suede and blue suede, with black leather bandage straps.   

The blue suede are calling out my name


----------



## brintee

^^im totally ordering the black tomorrow morning when I see them pop up!! Ahh so excited!


----------



## karwood

julies*shoes said:


> But don't forget that if you use Bing.com, you can get 10% cashback on CLs at Saks right now.


 
bummer! I did not know about bing.com. Oh well, it is good to know and I will definitely keep it in mind in my next purchase.


----------



## natassha68

New at Madison


----------



## natassha68

More


----------



## natassha68

Lastly


----------



## dreachick2384

Love the Lady Lyncha Zeppa and Feticha strass!


----------



## brintee

^^ohh mee too!


----------



## moshi_moshi

oh i loveee that pink satin !!


----------



## Alice1979

Love the strass.


----------



## adeana

Now on NAP $675


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Ohhh I love the grey flannel lady page! And that strass is just TDF!


----------



## laureenthemean

OMG, the lace Lady Page and Feticha Strass!


----------



## geranium

Thanks for the photos Natassha68 

So in addition to the black suede, the Circus booties comes in black patent too?


----------



## belairprincess

Thank you natassha!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Feticha Strass 

Loving the candy flats! Def will buy a pair when they're on sale!!


----------



## javaboo

Does anyone know what these are called?


----------



## laureenthemean

javaboo said:


> Does anyone know what these are called?



I think those are the Bridgette?  Maybe Bridgette strass.


----------



## javaboo

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## savvysgirl

geranium said:


> Thanks for the photos Natassha68
> 
> So in addition to the black suede, the Circus booties comes in black patent too?



It appears so!


----------



## meggyg8r

oohhh god, too much eye candy.. must.. close.. thread...

thanks natassha


----------



## meggyg8r

madamelizaking said:


> Feticha Strass
> Loving the candy flats! Def will buy a pair when they're on sale!!


 
Me too! I love them!


----------



## sumnboutme

Nap UK:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48582"]http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48582


----------



## lilmissb

ARGH!!! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## carlinha

love the new additions, thanks *natassha*!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

madamelizaking said:


> Feticha Strass
> 
> Loving the candy flats! Def will buy a pair when they're on sale!!


 
i love the candy flats but i like the suede ones better that are posted on the CL site


----------



## madamelizaking

Yeah, I saw these in Vogue. I believe they were 3.2k?



laureenthemean said:


> I think those are the Bridgette? Maybe Bridgette strass.


----------



## belairprincess

I wonder if they'll ever make another Pigalle strass. Can't believe I missed those in my size. Grrr.


----------



## Chins4

Thanks for the eyecandy Natassha  I gotta get to a boutique to try on the Feticha - they are coming in the most beautiful colours


----------



## belairprincess

That cranberry is TDF! Soooooooo pretty! Wow!


----------



## Marisa783

belairprincess said:


> I wonder if they'll ever make another Pigalle strass. Can't believe I missed those in my size. Grrr.



They are out this season...did they sell out already?  Babyboo (i think that's her username) got them recently


----------



## fieryfashionist

Omg, pink satin Feticha Strass and Lace Bouquet Feticha?!   STUNNING!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

I love them all!


----------



## belairprincess

Marisa783 said:


> They are out this season...did they sell out already?  Babyboo (i think that's her username) got them recently



They only made one in each size! ONE! ONNEEEE!! I tried to go 1/2 size up but it just doesn't work with Pigalles. Sigh....


----------



## belairprincess

Sorry if I was "screaming" *Marisa* I got a little passionate there...lol


----------



## carlinha

Chins4 said:


> Thanks for the eyecandy Natassha  I gotta get to a boutique to try on the Feticha - they are coming in the most beautiful colours



yeah *chins*, definitely i think you have to try them on first!  i had my eye on lady page, but when i tried on the feticha, i found it very hard to walk in them... something about the angle and the heel placement.... i was hobbling and it would have to be strictly bedroom shoe for me.... sooo soooo sad cuz i love them soooo much!!!!  :cry::cry:


----------



## madamelizaking

^ Feticha /Lady Page/ Fifre...it feels kind of like there's an orange under your heel. I think it's best for people with higher arches? It's OK on my foot but after about 10 min in them I was in pain. I have a medium arched foot and think I could have rocked it if it was higher :/


----------



## Chins4

Thanks carlinha & liza - I've seen a few comments about wearability so this time I'm going to resist until I've been able to prance round the boutique with confidence in them...........but temptation is strong with these lovely candy colours to entice me :devil:


----------



## Marisa783

belairprincess said:


> Sorry if I was "screaming" *Marisa* I got a little passionate there...lol




haha no problem.  that is crazy!  i guess they didn't see a big market for them.  they are amazingggg.  i hope you can get them at some point!


----------



## dreachick2384

I have a high arch and could wear the feticha if I didn't have such wide feet!


----------



## belairprincess

Chins4 said:


> Thanks carlinha & liza - I've seen a few comments about wearability so this time I'm going to resist until I've been able to prance round the boutique with confidence in them...........but temptation is strong with these lovely candy colours to entice me :devil:



*Chins*! While your prancing...if you so feel inclined to take a photo I would love to see them on! Perhaps Cranberry?


----------



## madamelizaking

*belair-* Get the Lady Lynch Zeppa Strass  Please please please lol.. I wish I could buy them but I'd have to sign divorce papers in exchange    Also, SCP has the cramberry Feticha... if you wanna head down  one day I'm sure a couple of us would meet you at the store


----------



## carlinha

madamelizaking said:


> ^ Feticha /Lady Page/ Fifre...it feels kind of like there's an orange under your heel. I think it's best for people with higher arches? It's OK on my foot but after about 10 min in them I was in pain. I have a medium arched foot and think I could have rocked it if it was higher :/



yeah but i have a high arch and it still didn't feel right!  just goes to show everyone's foot is soooo different!


----------



## belairprincess

madamelizaking said:


> *belair-* Get the Lady Lynch Zeppa Strass  Please please please lol.. I wish I could buy them but I'd have to sign divorce papers in exchange    Also, SCP has the cramberry Feticha... if you wanna head down  one day I'm sure a couple of us would meet you at the store



Hmmm...I shall inquire further about these LLZS that you speak of *Liza* remember those Pigalle Strass at SCP? I found out they went to a lady from New Zealand she picked them up and flew back home. Those were my size.  You're hilarious. Divorce papers...  Cranberry Feticha??? Meetup!! HECK YEAH WOMAN!


----------



## madamelizaking

^ I know!! Patrick told me that it was a girl on TPF who was from New Zealand...i waited and waited and never found out who :/ Lucky Kiwi!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Natasha posted them on page 88


----------



## belairprincess

Liza omg you crack me up. I'll send an email to Horatio(?) now.


----------



## LavenderIce

A few spy pics from the CL Trunk Show at NM Palo Alto with Sakura

Maggie





Lady Page in oxblood





Bridgette Strass





I posted this spy pic from Nordies a while ago, but once again the Feticha in black kid


----------



## meaghan<3

madamelizaking said:


> ^ I know!! Patrick told me that it was a girl on TPF who was from New Zealand...i waited and waited and never found out who :/ Lucky Kiwi!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha posted them on page 88



Oh my god! Does anyone know the pricing on these?  They are incredible!  Are they on at Horatio boutique?  I'm sure thaw already been answered but I'm on the iPhone and need t fin out asap! Thnx


----------



## LavenderIce

Those Lady Lynch Zeppa Strass are at the Madison boutique.


----------



## natassha68

Your Very welcome Ladies 


Lav- Wow !!! thanks for the IRL shots, the feticha's look FIERCE on you


----------



## LavenderIce

Aww thanks natassha!  Thank you for your pics from Madison!


----------



## belairprincess

Nice work *Lavender*! How did you like the Maggie and Bridgette Strass in person? Does the Feticha feel funny on the arch of your feet?


----------



## moshi_moshi

*lav* - love your photos!  i love the maggie in that colorway!


----------



## madamelizaking

AHHHH!!! Thanks for the spy pics  Lavender...LOVE the maggie!!!

I believe the Lady Lynch Zeppa Strass is around 4k?


----------



## kuromi-chan

awesome pics *Lav*!!  great, now you're making me want those Bridgette Strass!


----------



## LavenderIce

Seeing the Bridgette Strass and Maggie IRL made me appreciate them in a new way.  Sorry my iPhone pics don't do them any justice, had to be sneaky as the SAs over there frown upon pictures, even when you're taking pictures of your own shoes.  I gasped when I looked in the mirror and saw the Bridgette Strass with my black jeans. The Maggie was only okay to me, maybe if they fit a little better I could get a true feel for them.  I didn't have any problems with how the Feticha feels and I have a low arch.  My problem with their fit is the toebox.


----------



## belairprincess

Thanks *Lavender* it's super nice of you to share!


----------



## LavenderIce

You're welcome!


----------



## dreachick2384

Gosh Lav, I love the maggie now too...
Crap.


----------



## Alice1979

Fabulous pic, *Lav*. I've always liked Bridgette strass. Now seeing them on, I like them even more. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lilmissb

*Lav* & *sakura* thanks for the spy pics! I love the Lady Page in oxblood!!!


----------



## mal

*Lav*! I am trying to resist the LP and YOU ARE NOT helping 
do they really look fairly Purple? I want Purple shoes now...   please describe the fit again?


----------



## belairprincess

Mal needs purple shoes


----------



## carlinha

new at SCP

feticha bootie black suede






black patent alta dama





black (or elephant grey?) suede monique





black patent moulage





black patent bianca


----------



## carlinha

one more

white satin mouskito - gorgeous wedding shoes!!!


----------



## belairprincess

Black and black patent madness! Thanks *Carlinha*!


----------



## carlinha

your welcome!

*lav*, thanks for the spy pics!!!  i love the maggie on you!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you for the pics, carlinha. Mouskito looks beautiful.


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *lavender* + *carlinha* for the pics!

i really like those bridgette strass!


----------



## sakura

mal said:


> *Lav*! I am trying to resist the LP and YOU ARE NOT helping
> do they really look fairly Purple? I want Purple shoes now...   please describe the fit again?



*mal*, I would say that the purple was like a metallic shade of the purple patent last FW which looked like this - http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3eefa18634

I could only try half a size up from my Rolando size and I think lengthwise, my Rolando size would have worked better for me too.  I did find the toebox a problem though.  Even with half a size up, the toebox felt slightly tight on my larger foot.

HTH!


----------



## sakura

lilmissb said:


> *Lav* & *sakura* thanks for the spy pics! I love the Lady Page in oxblood!!!



*lilmissb*, it's a gorgeous color!  The metallic red that *Speedah* has is my favorite, but this is a close second!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

OMG, thanks for the pics!  LOVE the Feticha boots!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks for posting Carlinha !... glad I looked I was just a second from reposting lol !!... I'll post these one's from BH CL


----------



## dreachick2384

Man, if I didn't already have the barbie ron rons. I can't justify 2 pair in that color, can I?....


----------



## lilmissb

Oh my! Barbie pink altadamas!!!  they're extremely hot! What other metal patents do the AD come in? Only the 140.


----------



## dreachick2384

^^I know that there is nude.


----------



## cllover

Thanks for the pics, Carlinha and Natassha!  Wow those pink altadamas are gorgeous!  I wish I were not *absolutely* banned...


----------



## belairprincess

I say go for it *drea*! I just posted a model pic on my thread today  *Lil Miss* I have seen the AD 140 in Nude Metal patent (think these sold out), Pink Metal patent which I have and love to death, ummm black not sure if it's metal patent, and I think that's all I can remember seeing in the 140.


----------



## aa12

Do you guys like the 'love' heels or flats?


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *belair* & *drea!* They're around the $800-900 mark aren't they? I'd love the AD in a cranberry or oxblood.


----------



## cllover

*aa12*, the Love heels are really cute - YaYa3 has them if you want to check out her collection thread.  And Sharkbait has a thread of the Love flats she got for her mom.


----------



## Lec8504

omg barbie pink....I can't resist.....the height looks dangerous though.  140?

I love all of the over the knee boots CL is releasing..but I think it might look a little hookerish on me.  Sigh....

Oh did anyone see the new Glamour, they did an editorial about what's "in" for fall, a lot of CL eye candies


----------



## lilmissb

Lec! The alta damas are pretty comfy for 140 as they have a double platform.


----------



## Lec8504

oooo good to know thanks lilmiss!  I can't resist anything pink hehe


----------



## lilmissb

That pink is HOT though 

Are they the same metal pink as the barbie ronrons and MC with ankle strap (can't think of the stule name right now)?


----------



## belairprincess

lilmissb said:


> That pink is HOT though
> 
> Are they the same metal pink as the barbie ronrons and MC with ankle strap (can't think of the stule name right now)?


 
Yup!!! It's the exact same pretty pretty PINK! I love them they are my fave shoe of the day


----------



## belairprincess

Just thinking...*Lilmiss* the altadama would also be STUNNING in cranberry though...


----------



## dreachick2384

Oh, *BAP,* enabling me with the barbie pinks! Trying to be practical, trying to be practical.....
When I got my barbie ron rons in person for the first time I gasped and started shaking lol
THE PERFECT PINK!


----------



## belairprincess

*Drea* I am definitely NOT the one you want to talk to if you need talking OUT of anything that color


----------



## ashakes

Natasha and carlinha, thanks for posting those pics...less for me to upload! LOL

lav and sakura, thanks for the NM trunk show pics!  The oxblood metal patent is beautiful!

And, I only went a few pages back and I don't think these were posted, but forgive me if they were.

These were the 1 pair that especially stood out to me...red studded pigalle 120 with SILVER studs.  Horatio is the only one that ordered them and there is only ONE size run...12 pairs to be exact. Several sizes have already been sold since they were available for several days.  They are *$995.*  They would have had me sold if they were a VP/NP! lol  









And, here are some additional photos of newer stock. A shipment was due to arrive today, but those pics are obviously not available yet.  Please call Horatio if anything interests you!


----------



## dreachick2384

And so I die once again. 
Thanks for the pic asha!


----------



## ashakes

Some are repeats, but also some better photos.


----------



## ashakes




----------



## ashakes




----------



## ashakes




----------



## ashakes

*Declics in watersnake*


----------



## dreachick2384

I need to stay out of here....
I love the python nabuck decolletes! And the moulage booties.....

And DECLICS...


----------



## moshi_moshi

WOW, thanks *asha*... those studded red pigalles are hot!


----------



## ashakes

Another shot sent from a SA...*Pink Metal Patent Decocolico MJs
*


----------



## madamelizaking

Tried on Monique today...  Took 10 min just to get one on!!!!!!!!!! Make sure to put your makeup on AFTER because you will sweat putting it on... And I have TINY legs/ankles


----------



## belairprincess

madamelizaking said:


> Tried on Monique today...  Took 10 min just to get one on!!!!!!!!!! Make sure to put your makeup on AFTER because you will sweat putting it on... And I have TINY legs/ankles



LOL! More more! Howd they look on? Should they come with matching red bloomers??


----------



## Gerry

OK, I know this is the country bumpkin here asking this question but has anyone seen a totally fab and hip boot that is not a high heel? I would love it.:wondering


----------



## ashakes

^^^lol  Gosh I can only imagine somebody not as tiny as you!  

And, you just reminded me I forgot those pics...Monique black and red suede


----------



## belairprincess

ashakes said:


> Another shot sent from a SA...*Pink Metal Patent Decocolico MJs
> *




ASHA I'm dying!!!!!!! Where are those from?


----------



## ashakes




----------



## ashakes

belairprincess said:


> ASHA I'm dying!!!!!!! Where are those from?



Horatio.  I know.  I almost bought the DCs Monday night, but I had to fight the urge. Unfortunately, I'm still not sold on the "curved" heel.  And, I'm still trying to find my pink and cranberry metal patent "shoes".


----------



## LouboutinNerd

OMG....those watersnake Declics!  I am in love!  Are those 120 or 140's??


----------



## ashakes

LouboutinNerd said:


> OMG....those watersnake Declics!  I am in love!  Are those 120 or 140's??



140s and didn't inquire on pricing.


----------



## belairprincess

ashakes said:


> Horatio.  I know I also bought the DCs Monday night, but I had to fight the urge. Unfortunately, I'm still not sold on the "curved" heel.  And, I'm still trying to find my pink and cranberry metal patent "shoes".



Asha those are wicked hot! I hear you on the curved heel thing. That cranberry metal is to die for I hope you find your "shoe" in that color.


----------



## Alice1979

Red studded pigalles...


----------



## belairprincess

I got so excited I almost forgot...thank you *Asha*!


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG I NEED THOSE DECLICS... They're probably 995 or something close to it!!

The Monique is SO FREAKING SEXY. but, honestly, it would go ALL THE WAY Up to my crotch. Maybe cause i'm short, but those things are LONG. You may as well consider them stockings  Definitley need to wear pantyhose with them or it's near impossible. It's really easy to get your leg in but once your foot reaches the ankle part, that's where it gets really tricky. It's such a tiny entrance! I'm sure it's like being a virgin and with time it'll loosen up ! LOLOL


----------



## belairprincess

madamelizaking said:


> OMG I NEED THOSE DECLICS... They're probably 995 or something close to it!!
> 
> The Monique is SO FREAKING SEXY. but, honestly, it would go ALL THE WAY Up to my crotch. Maybe cause i'm short, but those things are LONG. You may as well consider them stockings  Definitley need to wear pantyhose with them or it's near impossible. It's really easy to get your leg in but once your foot reaches the ankle part, that's where it gets really tricky. It's such a tiny entrance! I'm sure it's like being a virgin and with time it'll loosen up ! LOLOL


----------



## kuromi-chan

madamelizaking said:


> OMG I NEED THOSE DECLICS... They're probably 995 or something close to it!!
> 
> The Monique is SO FREAKING SEXY. but, honestly, it would go ALL THE WAY Up to my crotch. Maybe cause i'm short, but those things are LONG. You may as well consider them stockings  Definitley need to wear pantyhose with them or it's near impossible. It's really easy to get your leg in but once your foot reaches the ankle part, that's where it gets really tricky. It's such a tiny entrance! I'm sure it's like being a virgin and with time it'll loosen up ! LOLOL


 
:lolots:  OMG *liza*!!  you are hilarious!


----------



## brintee

OMG *Liza*!!!


----------



## madamelizaking




----------



## lilmissb

belairprincess said:


> Just thinking...*Lilmiss* the altadama would also be STUNNING in cranberry though...


 
I would   :ninja: for them in cranberry or oxblood....LOL


----------



## belairprincess

lilmissb said:


> I would   :ninja: for them in cranberry or oxblood....LOL



Girrrrrl there isn't a smiley out there for what I'd do for them! LOL!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the pics *asha*!!

Oh *Liza* you crack me up girl!

LOVE the nude fetichia (?) 

What didn't you like about the decocolio's curved heel asha? Did they feel comfy on though?


----------



## lilmissb

^^Hahahahahaha!!! :lolots:


----------



## carlinha

*natassha & asha*, thanks for the added eye candy!!!  love those studded red pigalles... with you *asha*, i wish they were VP/NP!

*liza* - you are a brave brave woman to try on the moniques... and loosen up like a virgin?!?!?!  :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## jlinds

LouboutinNerd said:


> OMG....those watersnake Declics! I am in love! Are those 120 or 140's??


 
SCP also has the Declics in 120. Reghan sent them to me a few weeks ago, they are gorgeous and so comfortable!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

ashakes said:


> 140s and didn't inquire on pricing.



Thanks Asha and jlinds!


----------



## techie81

ashakes said:


> Some are repeats, but also some better photos.



OMG!!!!!  I want but I have to wait a whole week! I'm calling about available sizes tomorrow...thanks!


----------



## devoted7

I love the last ones. those are sooo hottt!


----------



## Chins4

ashakes you have the BEST eyecandy!! That red sudded Pigalle is amazing  I hadn't been tempted by the Decocolios before but they look rather luscious in that colour


----------



## natassha68

Must Resist !! .... Thanks Asha for posting Horatio pics 


ashakes said:


> Natasha and carlinha, thanks for posting those pics...less for me to upload! LOL
> 
> lav and sakura, thanks for the NM trunk show pics!  The oxblood metal patent is beautiful!
> 
> And, I only went a few pages back and I don't think these were posted, but forgive me if they were.
> 
> These were the 1 pair that especially stood out to me...red studded pigalle 120 with SILVER studs.  Horatio is the only one that ordered them and there is only ONE size run...12 pairs to be exact. Several sizes have already been sold since they were available for several days.  They are *$995.*  They would have had me sold if they were a VP/NP! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, here are some additional photos of newer stock. A shipment was due to arrive today, but those pics are obviously not available yet.  Please call Horatio if anything interests you!


----------



## brintee

Thanks for the pics *Asha*! Ahhh I want those Nude Studded VPs and the Black Decolletes!


----------



## authenticplease

Don't know if these have been posted and apologies if so.....my SA at Saks ATL, Jonathan sent me the photo.....their latest arrival....the Dune peep toe boot!


----------



## madamelizaking

^ OMG how funny! I was thinking those would be cute without the fringe in the front and THEY ARE!! except i would probably only wear them once in my life ..

I'm so tempted on the nude acid wash python!!!


----------



## karwood

*ashakes, carlinha, natashha and lav,* you certainly have given us some really yummy best eye candy!! 

*liza,* OMG!!! You had me LMAO!:lolots:

*lav, * how is the sizing for the Maggie? I want those Maggie in the same exact color you have modeled on.


----------



## Krystiana

what do you think about this pair?





week ago I tried them on in a shop... my God, they were perfect. The leather was just like butter, and they were very comfortable despite they were about 12mm. What do you guys think?


----------



## brintee

^^They are gorgeous and would make a great staple to have


----------



## japskivt

Krystiana said:


> what do you think about this pair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> week ago I tried them on in a shop... my God, they were perfect. The leather was just like butter, and they were very comfortable despite they were about 12mm. What do you guys think?



I love them! If DH doesn't come around on the Nitoinimoi, I want these!


----------



## belairprincess

Batgirl pumps on Barneys.com

http://www.barneys.com/Tashaf/500183736,default,pd.html


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ omg those are unbelieveably hot!!! I hope hope HOPE they make it to sale. They are putting a wrench into my fall purchase plan!


----------



## alyssa08

those batgirl pumps are seriously amazing. what do you think they would fit like? pigalle? I'm not too savvy on these kinds of things.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

alyssa08 said:


> those batgirl pumps are seriously amazing. what do you think they would fit like? pigalle? I'm not too savvy on these kinds of things.


 
just like the pigalle 120s - which i personally can't walk in  they are TDF in person!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

and PS i love the barbie pink DCs.... wow.  I just dont know where i would wear them


----------



## carlinha

thank goodness those are pigalle like.... scratching off the list!


----------



## belairprincess

You guys really think they fit like pigalles?


----------



## alyssa08

I think they look a lil bit different but I don't think I could walk in a 120mm heel with no platform anyway.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

belairprincess said:


> You guys really think they fit like pigalles?


 

BelairPrincess - I thought they did but I was thinking about it and i have exceptionally wide feet at the ball of the foot area- which is part of the reason pigalles in general don't work for me...  I thought they felt just like the pigalle 120s maybe with a tad more space at the toe box but i wasnt sure if that was due to new sizing changes or if the shoe was entirely different.  What do you think?


----------



## belairprincess

*Nerdy*...I actually think the shoe is entirely different. To me, the steep arch on the pigalle 120 seems a lot MORE steep than the arch in the batgirl pumps. They look much less vertical than the pigalle 120. I also think that these will run big because of the new sizing changes not because of it's similarity to the pigalle 120. Ya know what I mean?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

belairprincess said:


> *Nerdy*...I actually think the shoe is entirely different. To me, the steep arch on the pigalle 120 seems a lot MORE steep than the arch in the batgirl pumps. They look much less vertical than the pigalle 120. I also think that these will run big because of the new sizing changes not because of it's similarity to the pigalle 120. Ya know what I mean?


 
I see what you mean... I have the BatGirl 100s and those were great. The BatGirl 120s (they're called Tashaf or something right?) i couldnt even walk 3 steps in.    Well i hope you get them because they are HOTTT and we'd all love some modelling pics!


----------



## Alice1979

I think they do run very similar to pigalles 120, according to Horatio boutique.

Btw, the one without the t-strap is tashaf while the one with is batgirl. Batgirls do come in 120.


----------



## mal

Oh, they have them at Horatio?


----------



## Alice1979

Lol... Yes mal. Horatio sent me the pics.


----------



## techie81

ashakes said:


> Some are repeats, but also some better photos.



And they're now mine...thanks again, Asha!


----------



## Lec8504

^ omg congrats!  can't wait!  Waaa I need to save up $$ fast enough to get these...


----------



## carlinha

*techie* congrats!!!


----------



## Mojito13

I just bought a pair of the new black leather Declic 90 mm pumps! I'm super excited to get them. I was drooling over the python version, but apparently it is illegal to import into Canada . Funny I knew it was illegal in California, but Canada? Anywho, I'm still excited to finally get a pair of Declics


----------



## japskivt

Yay techie!


----------



## mal

congrats *techie* and *Mojito*!!! Can't wait to see them...


----------



## techie81

Early birthday present from my SO...I'm SO excited! Thanks 

Mojito, nice!!! Congrats!


----------



## Alice1979

Congrats *techie* and *Mojito*. Can't wait to see your reveals.


----------



## lilmissb

YAY *techie!* What size did you get?


----------



## Mojito13

Thanks Mal, Techie and Alice! It says the estimated delivery is November 2nd?? Hopefully I get them before then :S Once I do get them I will for sure post pictures


----------



## belairprincess

Tashaf...thanks for info *Alice*. I'll keep you posted *Nerdy*!

Apparently I missed some new shoes! *Techie* congrats on the acid python...its so pretty! And *Mojito* I can't wait to see those they look awesome from website photos!


----------



## techie81

Mojito, they usually ship faster than the ETA!

Lilmiss, I ended up with a 35...I was SO tempted to go ahead and get the 34.5 from LV but I chickened out for some reason. All my VPs are 35 so I can make them work, I think. 

Now I just need to hunt down a pair of red patent Lady Page and I'm set!


----------



## Mojito13

techie81 said:


> Mojito, they usually ship faster than the ETA!
> 
> Lilmiss, I ended up with a 35...I was SO tempted to go ahead and get the 34.5 from LV but I chickened out for some reason. All my VPs are 35 so I can make them work, I think.
> 
> Now I just need to hunt down a pair of red patent Lady Page and I'm set!



Thank goodness! I'm like a little kid waiting for christmas right now


----------



## LavenderIce

karwood said:


> *lav, *how is the sizing for the Maggie? I want those Maggie in the same exact color you have modeled on.


 
The size on display was a 37 - my old VP size and it was at least a half size big.


----------



## LavenderIce

belairprincess said:


> You guys really think they fit like pigalles?


 
I tried them on at Barneys last month and they fit exactly like the Pigalle 120s.


----------



## techie81

Even today, the SA at Madison insisted the sizing changes were a rumor on the blogs/forums.  I trust you ladies over them.


----------



## lilmissb

techie81 said:


> Mojito, they usually ship faster than the ETA!
> 
> Lilmiss, I ended up with a 35...I was SO tempted to go ahead and get the 34.5 from LV but I chickened out for some reason. All my VPs are 35 so I can make them work, I think.
> 
> Now I just need to hunt down a pair of red patent Lady Page and I'm set!



Wow! If they 35's don't fit then return and get the 34.5 I guess. I know *jap *went down half a size I think but she's on the opposite end to us.

Can't wait for your modelling pics!!! So jealous


----------



## techie81

^^ I hope the 34.5 will still be there but I can't return things from one boutique to another I believe. I'm not sure how my SO would feel about spending double with a floating store credit. Got my fingers crossed!


----------



## carlinha

*techie* - i believe that store credit is good for all US boutiques.  i tried on the blue acid VP and i had to go down 1/2 size from my current VP size


----------



## carlinha

techie81 said:


> Even today, the SA at Madison insisted the sizing changes were a rumor on the blogs/forums.  I trust you ladies over them.



this is weird cuz when i was at the madison boutique, pavleta, one of the SAs there told me the studded VPs were definitely running large and she recommended i get them in 35 (my old VP size is 35.5-36)

also, i was SWIMMING in the MC roccia lizard in size 36.  she told me to get it in 35 also!


----------



## lilmissb

^Really? Woosh! So you went to 35 in the MC???  I have 35.5 in the leopard patent and that's tight in the box I can't imagine having to go down!

I've got my fingers crossed for you *techie!* Hope they fit.


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> ^Really? Woosh! So you went to 35 in the MC???  I have 35.5 in the leopard patent and that's tight in the box I can't imagine having to go down!



yes my MCs are 35   i cannot believe they are 1/2 size smaller than yours.  they are perfect lengthwise, but they are tight in the toebox... i'm gonna have a lot of breaking in/stretching to do.  maybe cuz they are from different seasons???


----------



## dreachick2384

I tried the tashaf, and I would have needed a 38. If those fit like pigalles, then I think I could handle pigalle 120!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

How do the decococococococo...lol "DC"s fit? Are they like the Fetichas? I am drooling over them in barbie pink!


----------



## techie81

carlinha said:


> *techie* - i believe that store credit is good for all US boutiques.  i tried on the blue acid VP and i had to go down 1/2 size from my current VP size



Oh good! For some reason I thought it used to be a big issue to transfer store credits. What a relief.

And yet not...if you had to size down in the VPs, I think I'm going to have issues.

Yeah, I talked to Colin (I think) at Madison and he got a bit defensive even and said they've seen no issues in store, only heard of them from girls blogging and posting about size changes.


----------



## lilmissb

^^^Yeah I think so *carlinha*, I answered in your thread 

That's great to know about store credit too! In case I get something that doesn't fit...


----------



## evanescent

gorgeous buy *techie*!!! i LOVE the VPs in blue acid!

oh *lilmissb*, the paris boutiques do store credits to btw!


----------



## carlinha

i wish the store credit was good world wide, but the US boutiques are only good among US boutiques... does anyone know about europe?


----------



## madamelizaking

^ I believe it's only in europe  What a poop. I think it has to do with the currency exchange.




techie81 said:


> Even today, the SA at Madison insisted the sizing changes were a rumor on the blogs/forums.  I trust you ladies over them.



Really? I should call Madison and see if I can take her job  LOL


----------



## japskivt

I really don't like the SA's at Madison.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

japskivt said:


> I really don't like the SA's at Madison.



you know my horrific wedding shoe shopping story... they were so mean!!


----------



## carlinha

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> you know my horrific wedding shoe shopping story... they were so mean!!



what horrific wedding shoe shopping story?!?!  can you please enlighten me?


----------



## brintee

HAHA I think I know this one!


----------



## Mojito13

japskivt said:


> I really don't like the SA's at Madison.



I feel like they don't know much there. I called to see if they would ship outside the US and what it would cost and he told me to call my border services because taxes and duties can be very expensive (he used a longer word in the enlgish dictionary - cannot remember the word now for the life of me). Then he hung up on me way to soon. So I called the see what duties would cost and I was okay with the amount and I call Madison back. He looks to make sure my size is there, puts me on hold and all of a sudden he comes back and says oh sorry we cannot ship python  - it is illegal to your country. So why did I just call you long distance twice? To get my hopes up? Geez...

BTW what is this bad wedding story?? I'm curious, but hope it didn't end all bad?


----------



## dreachick2384

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> How do the decococococococo...lol "DC"s fit? Are they like the Fetichas? I am drooling over them in barbie pink!


 
I'm a wide 8 in heels, needed a 38.5 in the 120 leather version. Since those are a 140 (I think), they'd be 1/2 down?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i was wearing my patent leather tory burch flats on my marathon all-day wedding shoe hunt...it started to rain... If you have ever owned a pair of black Tory Burch shoes and have worn them in the rain, you will know that your feet end up looking like you were walking around in ink!  I did not know that.

I was trying on some shoes at Mad for my wedding when I guess the SA (i think the manager- tall guy with reddish hair i think)  nearly had a breakdown and started screaming (yes screaming) "Take your foot out of the shoe!!! Take your foot out of the shoe!" and "I'm going to have to ask you to remove your foot immediately..." he snatched the shoes and i was completely clueless until he said i was going to ruin the shoes with the dye from my feet- i looked down and was horrified- everyone was staring at me and I wanted to disappear. I apologized and he said "that's what happens when you wear cheap shoes." and turned around and walked away with the shoes.  I left and bought my shoes @ horatio  

Now, i totally understand where he was coming from, but he just took it to a whole other condescending level!! I was literally having my own Pretty Woman moment!!


----------



## dreachick2384

What a d-bag.


----------



## carlinha

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i was wearing my patent leather tory burch flats on my marathon all-day wedding shoe hunt...it started to rain... If you have ever owned a pair of black Tory Burch shoes and have worn them in the rain, you will know that your feet end up looking like you were walking around in ink!  I did not know that.
> 
> I was trying on some shoes at Mad for my wedding when I guess the SA (i think the manager- tall guy with reddish hair i think)  nearly had a breakdown and started screaming (yes screaming) "Take your foot out of the shoe!!! Take your foot out of the shoe!" and "I'm going to have to ask you to remove your foot immediately..." he snatched the shoes and i was completely clueless until he said i was going to ruin the shoes with the dye from my feet- i looked down and was horrified- everyone was staring at me and I wanted to disappear. I apologized and he said "that's what happens when you wear cheap shoes." and turned around and walked away with the shoes.  I left and bought my shoes @ horatio
> 
> Now, i totally understand where he was coming from, but he just took it to a whole other condescending level!! I was literally having my own Pretty Woman moment!!



WOW omg so sorry to hear that *nerdy*.  he did not have to be so dramatic about it.  he could have totally handled it in a different manner - calm & collected.  well, they lost the business.


----------



## Mojito13

Oh my goodness Nerdy! I would have been mortified! I also would have been livivd with him - I probably would have had a few choice words for him too, lol. I'm glad you could get your shoes elsewhere.

Oh and I remembered another thing from my call with Madison - the first girl I spoke with said that Louboutins generally run small - which of course we all know and agree with. When she transfered me back to Eric again (same guy as the first call) he said that the declics run TTS. I said I'll still go up a half size just to be sure they'll fit. Of course I ddn't buy them as he now states it is illegal. I'm glad I didn't buy there - I didn't feel welcome and I didn't feel like they had an overwhleming knowledge at hand. I'm sure most you gals here would make much better SA's


----------



## japskivt

Nerdy, I know you told me that before and it us such a prime example of the way they treat people at Madison. I love Horatio and they love me. They call Madison for me if I need something. I just can't be bothered with the mentality up there.


----------



## mal

^^^ So :true:


----------



## StephieT224

NO THEY DID NOT!

Oh god this is some good info to have, Horatio it is...



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i was wearing my patent leather tory burch flats on my marathon all-day wedding shoe hunt...it started to rain... If you have ever owned a pair of black Tory Burch shoes and have worn them in the rain, you will know that your feet end up looking like you were walking around in ink! I did not know that.
> 
> I was trying on some shoes at Mad for my wedding when I guess the SA (i think the manager- tall guy with reddish hair i think) nearly had a breakdown and started screaming (yes screaming) "Take your foot out of the shoe!!! Take your foot out of the shoe!" and "I'm going to have to ask you to remove your foot immediately..." he snatched the shoes and i was completely clueless until he said i was going to ruin the shoes with the dye from my feet- i looked down and was horrified- everyone was staring at me and I wanted to disappear. I apologized and he said "that's what happens when you wear cheap shoes." and turned around and walked away with the shoes. I left and bought my shoes @ horatio
> 
> Now, i totally understand where he was coming from, but he just took it to a whole other condescending level!! I was literally having my own Pretty Woman moment!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

lol!! i'm sorry to have high-jacked the thread!!  anyway back to new CLs.... does anyone here have the patent _declics_ w/mj strap?? 

I tried on the _Feticha_ and was shocked that if i were to get them, i'd have to get a 37.5 (this was the pony hair one at BG).  I used to be a solid 38.5 in every CL.


----------



## belairprincess

When you say declic with mary jane strap do you mean the decocolico? I used to be a solid 38.5 too!


----------



## techie81

Nerdy, that is AWFUL! He really could've handled that differently. 

Does anyone know where I can find the patent red Lady Page? This might not be the right thread but they're still quite new, so ...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

belairprincess said:


> When you say declic with mary jane strap do you mean the decocolico? I used to be a solid 38.5 too!



yes!! lol i just can never remember how to spell that  i saw the pics in barbie pink and almost passed out


----------



## belairprincess

techie81 said:


> Nerdy, that is AWFUL! He really could've handled that differently.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find the patent red Lady Page? This might not be the right thread but they're still quite new, so ...



*Techie* I got mine from CL boutique in BH.


----------



## techie81

Thanks!


----------



## belairprincess

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> yes!! lol i just can never remember how to spell that  i saw the pics in barbie pink and almost passed out



I don't know how they fit but I will let you know in a few days


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *Nerdy!* I'm horrified by the attitude at Madison  I'm so sorry that happened to you! I don't understand what make Horatio and Madison so different? Other than attitude? Why do Madison think they're better than everyone else?

Anyway, anyone know what colours/materials the decocolio comes in? I know there's aubergine suede, barbie pink patent, leather?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

oh* belairprincess*!!! i'm so excited for you!!!  

are they $8xx like the suede ones on saks?


----------



## karwood

belairprincess said:


> Batgirl pumps on Barneys.com
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Tashaf/500183736,default,pd.html


 
I love these!!! ALthough is this style called the Batgirl or Tashaf?


----------



## belairprincess

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> oh* belairprincess*!!! i'm so excited for you!!!
> 
> are they $8xx like the suede ones on saks?



Thanks *Nerdy*! They are somewhere around there I think. Santa got them so I don't know the _exact_ price. I'll find out for you if you like


----------



## belairprincess

karwood said:


> I love these!!! ALthough is this style called the Batgirl or Tashaf?



On Barneys.com they are called Tashaf. And for some reason they look totally different to me than the Batgirl pigalle that were posted in this thread some while back...(they are in a photo next to the pigalle strass). I plan to look further into it later this week. Not sure if its the same shoe. Does anyone else know??


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

I'll give the boutique a call tomorrow hehe but if you find out first let me know!


----------



## LavenderIce

karwood said:


> I love these!!! ALthough is this style called the Batgirl or Tashaf?


 
They're called Tashaf.  IMO, they fit exactly like the Pigalle 120.


----------



## belairprincess

*Nerdy*...Santa said he couldn't remember the exact boutique price because of the added tax/shipping. He thinks $855.


----------



## belairprincess

LavenderIce said:


> They're called Tashaf.  IMO, they fit exactly like the Pigalle 120.



Thanks Lavender! Strange thing is the Barneys photo doesn't look like it would fit like the Pigalle 120 but the photo posted a few pages back in this thread looks like it _*would*_ fit exactly like the Pigalle 120.


----------



## LavenderIce

belairprincess said:


> Thanks Lavender! Strange thing is the Barneys photo doesn't look like it would fit like the Pigalle 120 but the photo posted a few pages back in this thread looks like it _*would*_ fit exactly like the Pigalle 120.


 
Well, believe me, my feet know what Pigalle 120s are and those are it.


----------



## LavenderIce

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> oh* belairprincess*!!! i'm so excited for you!!!
> 
> are they $8xx like the suede ones on saks?


 
I believe pricing is the same for the suede, leather and patent.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

thanks belaire & lav!!


----------



## belairprincess

I hear ya *Lav*! I'll take a foot's word on a pigalle 120 fit over a photo ANYDAY


----------



## dreachick2384

Asha, the pic with the nude Feticha, what boutique are those from? Horatio?


----------



## carlinha

dreachick2384 said:


> Asha, the pic with the nude Feticha, what boutique are those from? Horatio?



i think those are from horatio, *dreachick*


----------



## rdgldy

I saw the blue batgirl ones at Barneys last week-they are gorgeous in person-the blue color is positively amazing.  They also had them in an  mocha color.  Stunning shoes.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> I saw the blue batgirl ones at Barneys last week-they are gorgeous in person-the blue color is positively amazing. They also had them in an oxblood type color. Stunning shoes.


 
You SAW them! 

Waiting for a sale...waiting for a sale ... I can do this.


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks Carlinha!

Naked, they are on my sale list too! Tried them at Barney's also, they're awesome!


----------



## Alice1979

I'd love to get those blue/silver tashaf too. I wonder if they even come in 100... 120 without platform is gonna be a new territory for me. Btw, here are tashaf and batgirl pics from Horatio a while back.


----------



## lilmissb

I hope the pigalle ones come in 100! I can't do 120...


----------



## *Magdalena*

New on NAP...grey suede Globe booties

http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/48562/48562_in_l.jpg


----------



## rdgldy

those are fun!


----------



## hya_been

I've been thinking that I need a pair of booties, those are pretty.


----------



## japskivt

New Feticha's at Saks NYC!

I love the red eel! They are so hot!


----------



## Alice1979

Love the eel too.


----------



## brintee

Sorry if these were posted already, they are gorgeous!!! 
From Niemans:


----------



## Watersnake

Stunning!!!


----------



## Lec8504

oh I saw that this weekend..they are TDF!!


----------



## alyssa08

O M G. I really want something eel


----------



## *Magdalena*

brintee said:


> Sorry if these were posted already, they are gorgeous!!!
> From Niemans:


 

OMG, I need these!!!!!!!!  oh so gorgeous...i have been looking for that perfect purple shoe. does anybody know:
- how do these run?
- are they sort of comfy?
- heel height??(they look like 120m)
-  what is the exact name of this color?

thanks sooo much in advance!


----------



## Alice1979

*Magdalena* said:


> OMG, I need these!!!!!!!! oh so gorgeous...i have been looking for that perfect purple shoe. does anybody know:
> - how do these run?
> - are they sort of comfy?
> - heel height??(they look like 120m)
> - what is the exact name of this color?
> 
> thanks sooo much in advance!


 
I tried them on over the weekend. I did have to go up 1/2 size. The toe box ran similar to declic but I felt the heels were higher. The color name is oxblood, I believe.


----------



## *Magdalena*

thanks Alice. I'm going to take it this style wasnt too comfy LOL...
also, I thought the oxblood is more of a burgundy/reddish color...  they have the oxblood ones on NM.com and they look a little different


----------



## madamelizaking

Really? I had to go a .5 size down and after 10 min there was a gap in the back. I prob could fit 1 size down. Not comfy at all, it feels like there's a ball under your heel. Also oxblood is a deep red that looks black in some lights


----------



## Alice1979

You're right. On the saks website, it's also called oxblood and the color looks closer to this one here.

Maybe I have weird feet. I tried them tts, and they cut off my circulation


----------



## madamelizaking

japskivt said:


> New Feticha's at Saks NYC!
> 
> I love the red eel! They are so hot!



Crazy!! Looks like it's red/black striped.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

OMG I LOVE the Oxblood Lady Page!!!!


----------



## laurayuki

ugh this is kind of depressing... i thought lady page looked really good as well.. but i can't take it if it doesn't feel comfortable...


----------



## surlygirl

I went up a 1/2 size, too. But I did try the lace bouquet version so the fabric was not at all forgiving, IMO. I still think I would need a 1/2 size up for the patent as well. I felt like the curved heel pushed me forward making the toe box uncomfortable since it's already short. Weird because I tried the Fifre knee boot which has the same heel and those were way comfy.


----------



## mal

That's a great picture brintee!  I love the LP and am sooo confused about the sizing and color. I have an Oxblood Patent shoe and these look way more Purple which makes me want them more... ITA with Alice, it looks very purple on saks.com.
and the sizing, oy vey!
I am getting annoyed with Monsieur L. 
Does anyone think there is a chance these will make it to sale?


----------



## lilmissb

^What have you got in oxblood? I'm really loving the oxblood colour. What else come in oxblood these days? Any classics?


----------



## Alice1979

Footandy has them in VP, and I'm really tempted to order them. Unfortunately they don't have a stock pic of the actual color.


----------



## mal

I've got the New Piaf in Oxblood and it is a very dark metallic burgundy, almost black like *madameliza* said. It would be amazing in the VP but then so would the Black Metal...


----------



## carlinha

new from st. honore, lots of booties







love these


----------



## carlinha

more

love this color


----------



## dreachick2384

For the Lady Page, oxblood patent, I tried them on in a 38, they were perfect. I'm a wide 8. Not sure how much they'd stretch. Leather Feticha would stretch a ton, may almost need 37.5. Really creepy how they are sizing differently for all of us...
I'd like a Feticha, but how to size is a mystery. I'd love the black or grey leather, or the cranberry or barbie patent, but I don't want to risk overstretching and returning.


----------



## carlinha

those oxblood lady page are so beautiful but i found feticha to be uncomfortable to wear, so i think sadly i will have to give up on these

*lilmissb* - the biancas also come in oxblood patent


----------



## mal

*carlinha*, thanks for the pics; love the patent booties... and I am so bummed the Feticha are not comfortable... hope I can wear them! I just spoke with Sabrina at Chicago NM and she says the LP she has is Plum and is really a purple color and not Oxblood. Uh oh...


----------



## carlinha

thanks for the info *mal*.... i knew this LP color was more purple than the oxblood i had seen in the bianca.  it makes more sense that it is plum.... oh god, i LOVE the plum color


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Plum is AMAZING!!! 

I need them.


----------



## mal

Me too! Maybe other shoes will come out in this color!


----------



## carlinha

mal said:


> Me too! Maybe other shoes will come out in this color!



YES MAYBE!!!  there is hope!  but the lady page are so damn pretty!!!  damned feet!!!


----------



## mal

I hear you *carlinha*! And I have to try...


----------



## brintee

I really hope they make it to sale, they are incredible! 



mal said:


> That's a great picture brintee! I love the LP and am sooo confused about the sizing and color. I have an Oxblood Patent shoe and these look way more Purple which makes me want them more... ITA with Alice, it looks very purple on saks.com.
> and the sizing, oy vey!
> I am getting annoyed with Monsieur L.
> Does anyone think there is a chance these will make it to sale?


----------



## tresjoliex

Where are the 100mm and below booties this fall?


----------



## sumnboutme

Globe 100 Booties on NAP

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48562


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the pics *carlinha!*

Oh *mal* why did you have to say "plum"????  Another one to add to the list. It's metal isn't it? I hope other styles come out in this stunning colour!


----------



## mal

YES!!! Plum/Prune METAL (screaming!!!)I know *lilmiss *It is sooo gorgeous. I hope NO other styles come in this color...


----------



## carlinha

more from st. honore.... 

i don't have any prices

if interested in any please contact my SA greta


----------



## carlinha

more


----------



## meggyg8r

Wow, I love every single pair you just posted, Carla!!! Dang this fall for being so HOT!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LOVE the first pair ... black and grey suede


----------



## kuromi-chan

i need those Babel boots!


----------



## surlygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> LOVE the first pair ... black and grey suede


 
me, too! is that the Bicho or something like that? so cool.


----------



## madamelizaking

Is it just me or does the feticha give the foot a Sita look by archig it forward?


----------



## lilmissb

Bronze python?


----------



## mal

Um, Black Python Booties


----------



## Alice1979

Love the python bootie too.


----------



## mal

^^^ *Alice*, when will it end??? I will be living with my shoes and dogs and cats in a shopping cart


----------



## Nancy7

Does anyone know how much the Black Patent Alta Dama is?  TIA!!!


----------



## Alice1979

mal said:


> ^^^ *Alice*, when will it end??? I will be living with my shoes and dogs and cats in a shopping cart



It will never end...


----------



## LilySatine

mal said:


> *carlinha*, thanks for the pics; love the patent booties... and I am so bummed the Feticha are not comfortable... hope I can wear them! I just spoke with Sabrina at Chicago NM and she says the LP she has is Plum and is really a purple color and not Oxblood. Uh oh...



Plum?? So this color would be plum?

http://i86.servimg.com/u/f86/11/06/85/91/ladypa11.jpg

I'm confused! Is this oxblood, or another color? It's the first time I hear about a plum patent leather for Lady Page, but that would be great!! But it sounds surprising, as there's already black, red, oxblood patent, so plum too?

Did the SA said the color name on the box, or only said the color was plum-like?

This is me, right now : :girlwhack:


----------



## natassha68

Thanks  Carlinha for the Eye Candies !!


----------



## Alice1979

LilySatine said:


> Plum?? So this color would be plum?
> 
> http://i86.servimg.com/u/f86/11/06/85/91/ladypa11.jpg
> 
> I'm confused! Is this oxblood, or another color? It's the first time I hear about a plum patent leather for Lady Page, but that would be great!! But it sounds surprising, as there's already black, red, oxblood patent, so plum too?
> 
> Did the SA said the color name on the box, or only said the color was plum-like?
> 
> This is me, right now : :girlwhack:



I'm confused as well. I called NM Houston, unfortunately they have sold out of that plum LP, but their systm does show the color oxblood, and they only have two colors, oxblood metallic patent and grey flannel fabric. In addition, saks online is showing the same shoe as oxblood, adding to my confusion


----------



## LilySatine

Yes! And on NM website, they call this dark red color "oxblood/prune" ?


----------



## mal

*Lily* and *Alice*, Sabrina at NM says the box says Plum! I have a feeling what they are calling Oxblood online is the Plum color but I don't know that...
I too am :girlwhack: with all this silliness. I didn't think to ask Sabrina if there is also Oxblood. Do you want her email? There is a gift card event tomorrow only...


----------



## Alice1979

I'm so tempted, between NM's gc and 10% cash back from saks.com...


----------



## lilmissb

Ok this is waaay too much for me then. What is the diff between oxblood and plum???


----------



## sumnboutme

i think plum is like aubergine which is more purple whereas oxblood is like a deeper burgundy...


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, thanks *sumn.* I thought it was supposed to be something like that but it seems that stores are maybe mixing up the colours? I love aubergine suede so in patent it would be


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> Hmmm, thanks *sumn.* I thought it was supposed to be something like that but it seems that stores are maybe mixing up the colours? I love aubergine suede so in patent it would be



I have yet to see aubergine patent in person which is prob for the better since I can never seem to resist anything purple :shame:


----------



## justkell

^^^ not too enable in any way,but aubergine is the most subtle yet gorgeous purple with a gray undertone i've ever seen. if i could i'd re-order the aubergine rolandos i sent back


----------



## sumnboutme

*justkell*, did you get them from Saks?


----------



## justkell

^^^yes i did, i preordered them when they first came out on the website. the fit wasn't perfect enough for me so i sent them back. damn rolandos.


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks....i might have to check them out when I get back...


----------



## justkell

^^^ you're welcome, believe me, you won't regret it. the color is amazing!


----------



## po0hping

justkell said:


> ^^^ not too enable in any way,but aubergine is the most subtle yet gorgeous purple with a gray undertone i've ever seen. if i could i'd re-order the aubergine rolandos i sent back



did you happen to take modeling pics before you sent them back?  I've itching to see aubergine.  I thought someone on the forum had an aubergine something but I don't recall who it was.


----------



## MDM

Nancy7 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how much the Black Patent Alta Dama is?  TIA!!!



*Nancy*, they are $ 795.


----------



## lilmissb

I agree with *Kell* the aubergine is soooo pretty! It's not my favourite colour of the season though. I actually meant the plum patent, sorry. The aubergine suede is delish and superbly dark I imagine the corresponding patent would be plum? The aubergine patent doesn't match the suede IMO.


----------



## LilySatine

mal said:


> *Lily* and *Alice*, Sabrina at NM says the box says Plum! I have a feeling what they are calling Oxblood online is the Plum color but I don't know that...
> I too am :girlwhack: with all this silliness. I didn't think to ask Sabrina if there is also Oxblood. Do you want her email? There is a gift card event tomorrow only...




Oh Mal, I'd be so relieved to have this color story clear! I almost reserved Oxblood Lady Page, thinking these "aubergine" Lady Page I'm dying for were Oxblood :shame: could you please send me her email in a PM, so that I'd ask her about all this? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## sara999

see all this talk about plum makes me wonder if those NAP miss boxe were actually plum afterall!


----------



## lilmissb

^Hmmm, didn't think of that. It just looks so much lighter than anything else.


----------



## mal

LilySatine said:


> Oh Mal, I'd be so relieved to have this color story clear! I almost reserved Oxblood Lady Page, thinking these "aubergine" Lady Page I'm dying for were Oxblood :shame: could you please send me her email in a PM, so that I'd ask her about all this? Thank you so much in advance!



PMing you now
*sara*, I think you are right!


----------



## justkell

po0hping said:


> did you happen to take modeling pics before you sent them back?  I've itching to see aubergine.  I thought someone on the forum had an aubergine something but I don't recall who it was.




i did try taking modeling pics before i sent them back but the color was so hard to capture! so i didn't post them. it really didn't show the color how it really looked at all.i would say that the color you see on saks.com is very accurate in what they look like in real life.


----------



## ceseeber

I called SCP today, asking when the lizard VPs are expected to arrive. For some reason I thought September/October, but Reaghan kindly told me I need to wait a bit longer. They're expected to arrive between the end of October and December. Also they don't have a swatch or photo of green lizard.
patience...ceseeber...patience


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I was told end of Oct/Nov.

I'm excited for them ... I'm glad it's not for a while... Will give me something to look forward to and hopefully let me stick to the ban!


----------



## lilmissb

Are you freaking kidding me???? I thought pricing for nude ron rons had gone down this season to $565??? I just called Madison and Colin told me they were $625?   I want the ron rons but seriously? He didn't know the price off the top of his head either.

What is the price supposed to be?


----------



## cllover

^What?!!  I've been thinking about a nude, but $625 for ron rons is ridiculous!


----------



## lilmissb

^Tell me about it. I think I might go VP's instead! I might check with the o/s ones first for ron rons.


----------



## CCKL

I bought nude Ron Rons from BH for $595...


----------



## carlinha

yes gives me time to save $$ for the lizard VPs

*lilmissb* - why don't you try the london boutiques?  my friend got her nude patent ron rons from them (they also had the clichy).  it may be more favorable with the $ exchange


----------



## Alice1979

I paid $645 for the nude ron rons in March from Hirshleifer's  I wonder if they're still the same price.


----------



## lilmissb

Really Alice? It seems no one is consistent in their pricing.

Thanks CCKL & carlinha. I will try again tonight. The last time I called London they ddidn't have my size in anything


----------



## cllover

New at Saks.com:


----------



## japskivt

They are 545. (Ron Ron) according to Horatio and Saks. 

People interested in aubergine metal patent. I posted pictures of my Biancas in that color if you are curious.


----------



## evanescent

*lilmissb*, i think getting them from paris would work out cheaper!

can someone please tell me the difference between taupe metal patent and marron glace? i swear i tried on the lady claudes in taupe metal but it might have be marron?


----------



## LVLux

Just got my first pair!!!!!!!  Flats of course since I can not wear heels but loves them-I am going to have to reorder and go up a size-they seem to run closer to Chanel sizing-slightly smaller. Suede leather Zippers & studs!






NM $695.


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *japskivt*!  *evanescent*, as far as I know, those two colors are the same


----------



## lilmissb

*eva* taupe = marron, Deb's right. 

Is it nice IRL? I go between liking and disliking it.


----------



## evanescent

thanks *sumn *and *lilmissb*! i really love it!! it's the perfect shade of brown i think. very subtle and goes with everything! damn ive been calling and emailing everyone asking for the lady claudes in taupe metal patent, not realising it's marron all along!! can someone please say stupid?  i thought marron was the pinky/purply colour, which i think is aubergine. 

*LVLux*, they look amazing!! can i ask how much they are??


----------



## rdgldy

LV Lux-those are really cute!


----------



## mal

*LVLux*, they are so cute!


----------



## lilmissb

love those shoes *LVlux* sorry I was rushed at work so didn't comment.

What are you in MC's *eva?* I've been told that I would have to size up in the LC. I think one of the dept stores in the States have the marron. They call it taupe in the US as far as I know.


----------



## Alice1979

*LVLux*, love the candy flats. Congrats.


----------



## evanescent

*lilmissb*, i tried both the MCs and LCs. in MCs i took 35, in LCs im definitely 35.5 (cant even fit my feet in the 35). 

shoein at the wynn, las vegas has already got them in (they call it marron), and neiman marcus is getting them in very soon (they call it taupe). confusing much??! whatever the case, i just realised that it was the marron that i tried on in the first place and was trying to hunt down!!


----------



## lilmissb

^Oh no! You could have bought it then and there!!!  Oh well. At least they might still have them. I will have to get 36 then in them.


----------



## evanescent

tell me about it! i was definitely having a duh moment!!!! oh well at least now i know what i want for sure! 

do you know what DJ's are stocking this season? i havent had time to go to the city to look at the new styles. i heard they've got the glitter NPs? although not sure if they're the gold or anthracite.


----------



## surlygirl

has anyone seen the blue acid python decolletes on saks.com lately? I went looking for them yesterday, but couldn't find them listed. Also, are there any other closed toe styles in the blue acid python? Thanks, loves.


----------



## Alice1979

^I think feticha also comes in blue acid python.


----------



## japskivt

surlygirl said:


> has anyone seen the blue acid python decolletes on saks.com lately? I went looking for them yesterday, but couldn't find them listed. Also, are there any other closed toe styles in the blue acid python? Thanks, loves.



They are here http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1248191137528

No longer available online, I would call. They had way too many sizes a few days ago to just sell out like that.

The Feticha also comes in blue acid - good call Alice!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *Alice *and *jap*! I thought it was strange that online sold out so quickly, too, *jap*.

Are the blue acid Fetichas only at the boutiques? This is basically the same style as the Lady Page right, without the bow? I'm not sure that it works for my foot, although your bronze python Fetichas look amazing, *jap*! Going to your thread to get another peak!


----------



## Miss_Q

I want Blue Acid Python Fetichas  Damn the ban!


----------



## surlygirl

let's get them, *Q*!


----------



## Miss_Q

surlygirl said:


> let's get them, *Q*!


 

I think I may have to. Now I just have to find them.


----------



## madamelizaking

Sorry if this has been posted...but I'm LOVING the anthratice!!!


http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401


----------



## LVLux

Thanks everyone-never dreamed I would ever get to wear a pair since most of them are 10" high-LOL!

Neiman Marcu $675.


----------



## Alice1979

madamelizaking said:


> Sorry if this has been posted...but I'm LOVING the anthratice!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401


 
The same anthracite also comes in Lady Claude 100 at saks. So pretty.


----------



## madamelizaking

REally? A lady claude!! For some reason I thought it was a 120?  Which saks did you see it at?


----------



## Alice1979

I was so sure they were a lower heel. It's Saks Houston and it comes in anthracite and another color. Bronze maybe?


----------



## lilmissb

evanescent said:


> tell me about it! i was definitely having a duh moment!!!! oh well at least now i know what i want for sure!
> 
> do you know what DJ's are stocking this season? i havent had time to go to the city to look at the new styles. i heard they've got the glitter NPs? although not sure if they're the gold or anthracite.



I went in a few weeks ago and there were glitter NP's in silver I think. Plus AI black suede, piros in elephant, bianca rouge metal & black patent, declics in navy & black, can't remember what else but I did post in here somewhere. I must visit again but of course nothing lower than 36 which is a massive PITA!


LC or yoyo Alice? Wouldn't  the LC 100 pretty much look like a yoyo?


----------



## Alice1979

Zaira just sent me a pic. Sorry it's kinda blurry, but I'm sure it's lower heel Lady Claude.


----------



## LVLux

Probably already been posted but here is a Pic of the NEW BARBIE SHOE-love the color!


----------



## JetSetGo!

lilmissb said:


> I went in a few weeks ago and there were glitter NP's in silver I think. Plus AI black suede, piros in elephant, bianca rouge metal & black patent, declics in navy & black, can't remember what else but I did post in here somewhere. I must visit again but of course nothing lower than 36 which is a massive PITA!
> 
> 
> LC or yoyo Alice? Wouldn't  the LC 100 pretty much look like a yoyo?



The LC has that tiny little platform in the front while the YoYo doesn't.


----------



## lilmissb

^True *Jet*! I just thought that the 100 LC would be a bit weird given that they have a yoyo 100  By looking at the photo Alice provided i think the yoyo 100 beats the LC 100!


----------



## Alice1979

Just talked to saks Houston, they are indeed Lady Claude 100, coming in pewter and bronze, $735.


----------



## mal

^^^Pretty!


----------



## lilmissb

Nice Alice! Is it my imagination or does the yoyo 100 look a little steeper than the LC 100? Or are they about the same?

Oh, and anyone know who's bringing out yoyos 85 or 100 this season? In nude preferably.


----------



## Alice1979

Saks Houston still has the nude yoyo 100 in straight heel.

There is a very slight platform on the LC 100, making them less steep than the yoyos or the youyous.


----------



## evanescent

thanks *lilmissb*, sounds like i need to head down to DJ's for a bit of a play!!! but yes, its so frustrating the smallest they bring in is a size 36 

thanks for the pic *alice*! the colour looks gorgeous. however, i have to agree, i think the yoyos look better in 100 - the LCs looks so much more WOW in the 120!


----------



## madamelizaking

oooh...maybe I should get a nude yoyo 100 next!! how much is it right now? that's good they have a shorter heel for the LC, i think it looks better than most platform 100s


----------



## Alice1979

I think the nude yoyo is $695? I do like the LC 100. I think it's a great shoe for comfort, and both pewter and bronze are gorgeous.


----------



## shewaslo

Does anyone happen to know if that pewter or bronze LC will be coming in the regular 120mm at Saks? or anywhere else?  Thanks!


----------



## evanescent

*alice*, how would you rate the comfort factor between the yoyo 100s and LC 100s?


----------



## Alice1979

I didn't try on the yoyo, but I did try on the metallic patent youyou, which is very similar to yoyo in 100. Between youyou and LC, LC has narrower toe box, but the metallic leather is softer and LC is easier to walk in with the slight platform in the front. 

I seriously hope the LC would make it to sale.


----------



## julies*shoes

Did they re-release the Bruges for F/W?  I thought the Bruges pump had been gone for a few seasons, but NM just posted a pair with the new wood grain looking platform.  I don't like the painted platform at all, but was suprised to see a new Bruges.

http://gallery.me.com/sdance7979#101394/100_7473&bgcolor=black


----------



## Marisa783

madame, i'm pretty sure the nude patent yoyo is 595 at Saks...it's the 110 tho


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

julies*shoes said:


> Did they re-release the Bruges for F/W? I thought the Bruges pump had been gone for a few seasons, but NM just posted a pair with the new wood grain looking platform. I don't like the painted platform at all, but was suprised to see a new Bruges.
> 
> http://gallery.me.com/sdance7979#101394/100_7473&bgcolor=black


 
Isn't that a chunkier heeled new simple?


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Alice!*


----------



## madamelizaking

I thought it was 110 too... I think I may have to make a call!!


----------



## natassha68

New Barney's NYC


----------



## natassha68

one more  also not pictured, clic clacs and the little studded flats


----------



## hlp_28

Has anyone seen any *Gold Glitter* this season?? TIA !!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Only multicolor gold glitter simples ... I bought mine from BG a while back.   I just saw some bronze glitter Altadamas there... sooo pretty, but I'm not a huge fan of the Altadama shape... now, if they'd been VPs, I would have died haha.


----------



## julies*shoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Isn't that a chunkier heeled new simple?


 
That is what i thought too, but the NM SA read the box and it said Bruges 100.


----------



## julies*shoes

New at BG, Altadama 100 in anthracite, gold and oxblood glitter (also in black glitter but not pictured).


----------



## Alice1979

^Love the glitters. So pretty.

Thank you for posting new CLs, *natassha* and *julies*.


----------



## belairprincess

Thank you Natassha and Julies! 

Anyone think they will come in a 140


----------



## indypup

*Belairprincess*, I hope so!  I'm just not a fan of the Altadama 100 and the 140's would be so gorgeous!


----------



## belairprincess

I know indypup! How gorgeous would that be!! Let's keep our toes crossed...


----------



## melialuvs2shop

julies*shoes said:


> That is what i thought too, but the NM SA read the box and it said Bruges 100.


 

iirc, Saks had them and they were labeled new simple


----------



## julies*shoes

^^ Isn't that weird that Sabrina from NM insists the box says Bruges 100?  I even emailed her again to double check and she still says that is what the box says.  I am totally confused.


----------



## frozendiva

The September 'Instyle' has the Circus thigh-high boot in teal. Looks gorgeous.


----------



## sakura

julies*shoes said:


> ^^ Isn't that weird that Sabrina from NM insists the box says Bruges 100?  I even emailed her again to double check and she still says that is what the box says.  I am totally confused.



Neimans actually does carry the Bruges.  They also have them in black leather.  IIRC the platform and toebox is different from the New Simple.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

sakura said:


> Neimans actually does carry the Bruges. They also have them in black leather. IIRC the platform and toebox is different from the New Simple.


 
 oopsies...  but then again, what do i know-- i'm not a fan of either styles


----------



## julies*shoes

I knew NM had the black Bruges as a left over from previous seasons.  I was also told once that they special order it.  I just didn't know that CL had designed a Bruges in that strange new wood grain bottom like the New SP 90.   I always liked the Bruges and would love to see it in some of the new colors/materials.


----------



## javaboo

Does anyone know what these are called?


----------



## carlinha

javaboo said:


> Does anyone know what these are called?



*java* i am not sure but you can contact greta at st. honore, they carry that style.  if you want, PM me and i can give you her email address.


----------



## Alice1979

They're not the Belle bootie, are they?


----------



## Alice1979

The blue acid python decollete is back on saks online.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1251572409613&ev19=1:32


----------



## Lec8504

I actually like the Bruges for everyday wear...too bad they don't have them in different materials/colors.


----------



## julies*shoes

I went shopping today and stopped by NM in Atlanta.   I saw the brown shoe with the faux woodgrain heel and it is a Bruges.  They had it in that color and black.  

Also, I went by Saks and tried on the new Lady Claude 100 in anthracite goa lame.  It is a really pretty shoe and is super comfortable.  Feels like an 85mm because of the little platform.  I hope that shoes becomes available in more colors.  They also had the red eel VPs and the black studded VPs.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks for the feedback Julie! In your opinion how did the profile and comfort compare to the yoyo 100? If they're that pretty I think I may come to love the LC 100.


----------



## julies*shoes

lilmissb said:


> ^Thanks for the feedback Julie! In your opinion how did the profile and comfort compare to the yoyo 100? If they're that pretty I think I may come to love the LC 100.


 
Very similar profile to the YoYo (You You) 100.  The platform was hardly noticable but made a big difference in comfort.  I could walk in them all day.  I do think the open toe part is bigger on these than on the YoYo (more toe shows).  Oh, and they are 1/2 size big like most CLs this year.  My new VP size is 39.5 and the 39.5 in these was a perfect fit.  I am not a fan of the goa lame material, but if they had been in a patent or kid leather, I would have snatched them up.  I wonder if the boutiques are carrying them in other colors?


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the feedback Julie! That's really great to know. I'm not a big fan of the goa material either so if it comes out in a patent I might be there. The peep toe sounds like the one on my MC's which would be ok for me. Maybe. I'm not sure. The LC 100 might be a dept store only thing


----------



## dreachick2384

Hey ladies: for the Feticha, what colors do they come in and where from? I think I want a pair, but I'm trying to decide what color and where to get them.
I know neiman's has black kid.
Saks has red, black, grey, and brownish kid?
Nordstrom has grey suede
Cramberry patent and barbie patent (which boutique again?)
Nude patent (Horatio?)
Any colors I'm missing and where are they from? I'm not interested in exotics for these, just kid or patent hopefully...


----------



## Shainerocks

Hi everyone.

I'm in love with the Miss Clichy that melialuvs2shop posted on the D&S thread. They are TDF and they happen to be on my Wish List. I want to make sure they will fit me before I place a bid since they are final sale.

I don't really have idea if they are current or past season. I'm not that knowledgeable yet.

Thanks to all of you in advance.

BTW..
I'm size 6 in Simples, Ron Rons and Yo-yos
35.5 in the new Vp's
36.5 in Rolandos, Altadamas. HTH to figure it my size in Miss Clichy.


----------



## sumnboutme

Hi *Shaine*,

I tried on the black kid Miss Clichy in a 36.5 from SCP (perfect fit) and here is my sizing:

Old VPs - 37
Old Ron Rons, New Simples, Rolandos - 37
New VPs - 36.5

I think you can make them work with pads if you really want them though.  Good luck!


----------



## sakura

*Shainerocks*, I think the Miss Clichy is a FW 2009 style so they may run larger like the new styles we've seen this season.  The shoe is 140mm so I would assume that they would fit like the 120mm Clichys after taking account the single platform.  Most TPF-ers size down in the 120mm Clichys.

Finally, these shoes look to be nappa leather.  If they're anything like the nude Declics, they're going to be hard to keep clean IMO.

HTH!


----------



## Shainerocks

In my previous post I forgot to include the link for the auction for the Miss CLichy that I was talking about.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120463941357&_trkparms=tab=Watching#ht_500wt_1103


----------



## Shainerocks

sumnboutme said:


> Hi *Shaine*,
> 
> I tried on the black kid Miss Clichy in a 36.5 from SCP (perfect fit) and here is my sizing:
> 
> Old VPs - 37
> Old Ron Rons, New Simples, Rolandos - 37
> New VPs - 36.5
> 
> I think you can make them work with pads if you really want them though.  Good luck!




Thanks, Sumnboutme!

I think this pair will be big on me!! :cry:


----------



## Shainerocks

sakura said:


> *Shainerocks*, I think the Miss Clichy is a FW 2009 style so they may run larger like the new styles we've seen this season.  The shoe is 140mm so I would assume that they would fit like the 120mm Clichys after taking account the single platform.  Most TPF-ers size down in the 120mm Clichys.
> 
> Finally, these shoes look to be nappa leather.  If they're anything like the nude Declics, they're going to be hard to keep clean IMO.
> 
> HTH!



Thanks, Sakura.

I didn't really think about how hard it'll be to keep them clean.

I guess I will look for a pair in size 36 and patent leather.


----------



## mal

*Shainerocks*, I have the suede in my old VP size and they are anug/perfect so these are probably too big for you- sorry! It is a great shoe.


----------



## Shainerocks

Thanks, Mal. 
I've decided that I'm not going to get them.
Now, I'm hoping to find a pair of nude Clichys in size 36 (old sizing).


----------



## Alice1979

Have you tried emailing Mount st boutique in London. I know they have nude clichy. It's worth to give them a try.


----------



## Shainerocks

Thanks, Alice. I will call them tomorrow.


----------



## javaboo

dreachick2384 said:


> Hey ladies: for the Feticha, what colors do they come in and where from? I think I want a pair, but I'm trying to decide what color and where to get them.
> I know neiman's has black kid.
> Saks has red, black, grey, and brownish kid?
> Nordstrom has grey suede
> Cramberry patent and barbie patent (which boutique again?)
> Nude patent (Horatio?)
> Any colors I'm missing and where are they from? I'm not interested in exotics for these, just kid or patent hopefully...



They come in cranberry (SCP), black patent, grey metallic python, nude, striped pony hair (SCP), black leather, red leather, barbie pink (madison), pink satin strass (madison), red satin strass (singapore)


----------



## lilmissb

^Wow, thanks for the info *java!*


----------



## Shainerocks

Thanks, java!


----------



## dreachick2384

Java, you are great!


----------



## mal

Help me, I saw Black Glitter Pigalle 100 at Saks tonight  I think they are new; new to me anyway and very TDF!


----------



## julies*shoes

mal said:


> Help me, I saw Black Glitter Pigalle 100 at Saks tonight  I think they are new; new to me anyway and very TDF!


 
I saw those at Saks in Atlanta over the weekend.  They are crazy fabulous!!!!  They are new for Fall.


----------



## laurayuki

Guys do we know if the boutiques here in the US ordered Fifre in suede with metallic buttons? i charge ordered a pair of suede but they sent me one with black buttons... i got so confused...


----------



## hlp_28

julies*shoes said:


> I saw those at Saks in Atlanta over the weekend.  They are crazy fabulous!!!!  They are new for Fall.



OMG !! Black Glitter pigalle 
Does it come in any other color?


----------



## lilmissb

How much are the glitters btw? VP's are $745 aren't they?


----------



## natassha68

New arrival's @ Barneys NYC


----------



## LilySatine

Those Lady Page are to die for...


----------



## Alice1979

Love the LP. Thank you for the fab pics, natassha.


----------



## julies*shoes

lilmissb said:


> How much are the glitters btw? VP's are $745 aren't they?


 
I think they were $695.  I only saw them in black.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks Julie! I really don't want to buy glitters as I hate the fact they fall off but the may be too potent to resist....


----------



## julies*shoes

There is actually a pair of them on eBay as well in anthracite glitter so I guess they came in more colors.  As for the glitter coming off, my cobbler (Trio in Atlanta) has a treatment they put on my glitter NPs.  It is like a clearcoat.  It keeps the glitter from falling off and you can't even tell it is there.  It makes them a little stiffer, but it is well worth it.

Here is a link to the auction if you want to see the pics...it is actually from one of our own tPFers...
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...hoes?hash=item35a3329240&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lilmissb

^Really? Wow that sounds great! I don't know if the cobblers around my area would know anything like that. I don't even trust them to vibram my Loubies!


----------



## mal

I think the Glltter Pigalles were "only" $565? And yes they are TDF  Don't know what saks got but I do remember hearing that (Madison?) a boutique was getting Anthracite too. On my LLs it doesn't seem like any glitter is falling off; is this a common problem?


----------



## lilmissb

^ARGH! Anthra would be TDF and so is black. Oh what to do? I touched the anthra in DJ's here and the glitter fell off just from touching, imagine from walking???


----------



## mal

*lilmiss*, I think a few seem to fall off at first is all but I have no longevity with them, I'm sure others do... I wouldn't worry TOO much. I mean I'm sure they are more fragile than most materials and you wouldn't want to be kickin' stuff around but I have to believe they are made to stand up to normal wear!


----------



## madamelizaking

*laurayuki-* SCP has them with the silver buttons


----------



## evanescent

glitter pigalles would look so hot!!! but sadly my feet dont agree with pigalles 

*lilmiss*, im scared about taking my glitter NPs out cos they seem so fragile!

thanks *natassha *for the pics, the lady page looks so pretty!


----------



## laurayuki

madamelizaking said:


> *laurayuki-* SCP has them with the silver buttons



Thanks!  i may call them tomorrow then. I asked horatio to check for me and they said the boutiques' didn't order them... I asked them no less than three times too... i'm slightly annoyed that they didn't bother to check. I was actually considering painting the buttons silver or metallic to suit my need.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

New on NAP: studded pigalle 100s!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48570


----------



## lilmissb

Sorry to be repetitive but none of the US boutiques are open right now and I'm going to go to bed. 

Has anyone got pics of the different coloured fetichas? I know there's bronze @ horatio, blue acid & anthra. Any other colours in exotics and where? The price is $1395 right?

Thanks!


----------



## Alice1979

^^What?! Only sizes 40 and 41 left?!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^that's exactly what I was thinking....when did they put them up?  i thought they update their site every Wed morning


----------



## Alice1979

Barney's NY in Dallas got some new CLs as well. Here's their web album:

http://picasaweb.google.com/barneysny/NewArrivals09012009?feat=email#


----------



## hya_been

Thank you *Alice*.  I see something I like, but I'm not sure on the colour!!


----------



## Alice1979

^Same here


----------



## japskivt

I want those Prada flats... I am so going to cheat on CL!


----------



## hya_been

As long as you try on some Miss Boxes please when you go to get the Pradas!!


----------



## clk55girl

laurayuki said:


> Guys do we know if the boutiques here in the US ordered Fifre in suede with metallic buttons? i charge ordered a pair of suede but they sent me one with black buttons... i got so confused...


 
I got my black suede alta fifre with anthracite buttons from the SCP boutique a few weeks ago.  I was going to wait to see if they went on sale, but it was love at first sight and I didn't want to risk missing out on my size.  If the grey goes on sale, I'm DEFINITELY getting those if my size is available.


----------



## japskivt

hya_been said:


> As long as you try on some Miss Boxes please when you go to get the Pradas!!



Will do!


----------



## alyssa08

I was checking out ABS on GiltFuse today... just for the heck of it. turns out I was way more interested in the shoes the models were wearing. Rouge Biancas, the ankle Fifre bootie in black kid, black and grey Maggies with a blue strass toe (these have been posted here), Circus booties... the color looked pinkish but idk what colors they come in, and a bootie I've never seen before. I want black and grey or blue Maggies


----------



## brintee

Does anyone know what colours the Decolico(sp?) come in and the price?


----------



## alyssa08

barbie pink patent, purple suede, black suede. that's all I can remember from this thread. they're $855 according to saks.


----------



## brintee

Thanks *alyssa*!


----------



## indypup

OMG, those studded Pigalle 100's are TDF!  I did NOT like the 120 because that would be suicide to my feet, but these are just so gorgeous. Sigh.


----------



## Alice1979

They do have more studded pigalles 100 on the UK NAP.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48570


----------



## Chins4

Just in case anyone needs more studs - ankle boots at Browns for £950!


----------



## carlinha

alyssa08 said:


> I was checking out ABS on GiltFuse today... just for the heck of it. turns out I was way more interested in the shoes the models were wearing. Rouge Biancas, the ankle Fifre bootie in black kid, black and grey Maggies with a blue strass toe (these have been posted here), Circus booties... the color looked pinkish but idk what colors they come in, and a bootie I've never seen before. I want black and grey or blue Maggies



the one on the left with blue strass is actually the calypso - looks like maggie but the more blinged out expensive version

check out christian louboutin website, under collection, then total madness


----------



## melialuvs2shop

carlinha said:


> the one on the left with blue strass is actually the calypso - looks like maggie but the more blinged out expensive version
> 
> check out christian louboutin website, under collection, then total madness


 
mmm...  calypso


----------



## Chins4

Haven't seen these before but one for the lovers of lower heeled CLs  

Herbert pumps at Joseph $795
http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=CLOU025&skip=&viewall=Y


----------



## alyssa08

thanks carlinha, you're right  I remember reading that in this thread now.


----------



## Nico3327

Apologies if this has been asked before, but does anyone know if there are plans to release a barbie pink VP?


----------



## javaboo

Sorry been MIA for a while here but here is a quick photos for *lilmissb*! I didn't get a chance to go into NM cuz they closed early the day I went and DH some how only took a picture of the blue acid vp at the CL boutique!

I love this IRL, took my breath away went I saw it.






From Saks:





From the Boutique:





Feticha in Python










Nude Acid really looks like the Bronze Python VP to me. Its very similar in color.


----------



## LilySatine

Oh, this acid blue pythong is truly breathtaking!!


Brintee, Decocolico also come in black metal patent! They're even more beautiful, in my opinion


----------



## Alice1979

*java*, what's the black one in the second pic? Looks like a VP?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

does anyone know the price of those gorgeous lizard MCs?


----------



## sakura

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> does anyone know the price of those gorgeous lizard MCs?



IIRC they're $1095.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

sakura said:


> IIRC they're $1095.



oh! that's actually much better than i imagined!!!


----------



## sakura

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> oh! that's actually much better than i imagined!!!



Also available at Stanley Korshak.  No sales tax if you live out of TX. 

http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infostore/ca.cart.asp?maincat=&sAction=DisplayDetails&pid=1020


----------



## lilmissb

javaboo said:


> Sorry been MIA for a while here but here is a quick photos for *lilmissb*! I didn't get a chance to go into NM cuz they closed early the day I went and DH some how only took a picture of the blue acid vp at the CL boutique!
> 
> I love this IRL, took my breath away went I saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Boutique:
> Feticha in Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Acid really looks like the Bronze Python VP to me. Its very similar in color.


 
Oh *java!*   

Thanks so much for the spy pics! I'm so in love with both the above and I don't know which one to get first!!!


----------



## mal

does anyone know what colors NM has Feticha in in stores?


----------



## sakura

mal said:


> does anyone know what colors NM has Feticha in in stores?



NM only has the bronze Feticha booty.


----------



## LavenderIce

mal said:


> does anyone know what colors NM has Feticha in in stores?


 
Black kid and striped leopard pony.


----------



## mal

O, thanks *Sakura* and* Lav!* that is good


----------



## natassha68

Are those LC blue acid's  ?????


----------



## sakura

natassha68 said:


> Are those LC blue acid's  ?????



Yes, they are.  NM will have them in blue and nude acid.


----------



## natassha68

Thank you Sakura, Good lord ........, are they in any location as of yet do we know ??


----------



## sakura

natassha68 said:


> Thank you Sakura, Good lord ........, are they in any location as of yet do we know ??



The NM I went to had them as part of the trunk show.  Could be a nice shoe for the signing next month.


----------



## natassha68

Aaaahhhhh, they are divine  Thanks for the info Sakura 


sakura said:


> The NM I went to had them as part of the trunk show.  Could be a nice shoe for the signing next month.


----------



## brintee

Thanks *lily*! 



LilySatine said:


> Oh, this acid blue pythong is truly breathtaking!!
> 
> 
> Brintee, Decocolico also come in black metal patent! They're even more beautiful, in my opinion


----------



## javaboo

Alice: those are blk glitter vps. 

Lilmissb: I tried the feticha in cranberry and python on and have to say the python one looks way better on. It doesnt feel has heavy on the foot but they are pretty high. 

Nat: yes they are the lc and they look super hot on.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the feedback *java!* TBH the patent looks chunkier than the python. Weird. I feel I must have bronze python. Were they at LV? Anyone seen the feticha in blue acid?


----------



## javaboo

Well the feticha in python is actually darker than the nude acid. I think they are more of a grey/silver shade. It could be because the shoe is darker? I didnt try the blk only the cranberry. It could also be me cuz i'm not that tall so the shoe didn't really look right on me with the curved heel.


----------



## lilmissb

I don't think it's you *java*. I don't like chunky heels on me either so that's why I sold my tributes. Makes me look out of proportion. I love the bronze feticha on *jap* & Blake Lively. But they're taller too. Maybe I should just stick to the acid LC.

Did you see the feticha in acid python at all?


----------



## hlp_28

javaboo said:


> Sorry been MIA for a while here but here is a quick photos for *lilmissb*! I didn't get a chance to go into NM cuz they closed early the day I went and DH some how only took a picture of the blue acid vp at the CL boutique!
> 
> I love this IRL, took my breath away went I saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Saks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG !!! *GROEGOUS SHOES !!* !!!
> 
> Thanks for the spy pics *Java*
> 
> Is the first pic blue acid python?? Just doesn't quite look the same as the one at the bottom.
> 
> And love the glitters
> May I know what color are the ones on the pics?? And does it come in yoyo?
> 
> Thanks !!


----------



## shockboogie

The blue acid python makes my heart skip a beat....


----------



## lilmissb

For all you ladies in Australia I went to DJ's today and spied some new shoes.

Decollete 868 in Taupe Metal
Declic 140 Black Watersnake
Josepha Black/Pewter

I'm sure there are more plus boots but I didn't really pay attention to them.

The toebox of the watersnake declics are small and tight IMO. ush: They hurt more than the suede declics.


----------



## regeens

Oh wow! Thanks lilmiss!  Will definitely check DJs out tomorrow then.


----------



## lilmissb

No worries. So bummed they don't carry 35.5 but I did get heaps of compliments on my nude clichys at DJ's and all the SA's were crowded around me looking at me try on shoes. It was slightly embarrassing! :shame:

Oh I also posted heaps of other shoes earlier. Try on the alta iowa in black suede. I'm in love...but I love the taupe colour IRL too!!! And aubergine


----------



## japskivt

javaboo said:


> Sorry been MIA for a while here but here is a quick photos for *lilmissb*! I didn't get a chance to go into NM cuz they closed early the day I went and DH some how only took a picture of the blue acid vp at the CL boutique!
> 
> I love this IRL, took my breath away went I saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feticha in Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Acid really looks like the Bronze Python VP to me. Its very similar in color.



It isn't nude acid. It is a Bronze Python Feticha - FYI! The nude acid is much more silvery with orange tones. HTH!


----------



## sumnboutme

*jap*, i think *java *means the "nude acid" looks like the "bronze python vps" that she and a few others have...circa 2007...


----------



## julies*shoes

hlp_28 said:


> javaboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry been MIA for a while here but here is a quick photos for *lilmissb*! I didn't get a chance to go into NM cuz they closed early the day I went and DH some how only took a picture of the blue acid vp at the CL boutique!
> 
> I love this IRL, took my breath away went I saw it.
> 
> 
> From Saks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG !!! *GROEGOUS SHOES !!* !!!
> 
> Thanks for the spy pics *Java*
> 
> Is the first pic blue acid python?? Just doesn't quite look the same as the one at the bottom.
> 
> And love the glitters
> May I know what color are the ones on the pics?? And does it come in yoyo?
> 
> Thanks !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From bottom to top in this picture: black glitter VP, bronze goa lame Lady Claude 100, silver goa lame Lady Claude 100.
> 
> David's in Canada has the You You 100 in glitter.  Here is a picture.
Click to expand...


----------



## Alice1979

Thanks *julies*, the glitter You yous are gorgeous.


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! Pretty!!!


----------



## adeana

Beautiful, thanks for sharing *Julie*


----------



## Straight-Laced

Love pumps in black suede and Love flats in black patent have arrived at UK NAP -


----------



## meggyg8r

Oooh I want those glitter You Yous!! The Yoyo is my favorite peep toe!

And OMG! The Love pumps in STRASS?!?!?!!?


----------



## japskivt

sumnboutme said:


> *jap*, i think *java *means the "nude acid" looks like the "bronze python vps" that she and a few others have...circa 2007...



HAHA! Thanks. I wasn't sure, but I knew the new nude and bronze are not the same. The nude acid is very shiny like the old bronze, but it is so silver and so orange. I love it, but it isn't anywhere near what I would call nude.


----------



## madamelizaking

Whatre the prices on the acid wash lc and the glitter you you's?  Tia


----------



## hya_been

Here you are *Madame*

http://www.davidsfootwear.com/new-arrivals-footwear/you-by-christian-louboutin.html


----------



## sara999

has there been any discussoin of the lynn shoe/boot?


----------



## julies*shoes

madamelizaking said:


> Whatre the prices on the acid wash lc and the glitter you you's? Tia


 
Here is a link to the You You glitters.  I am not sure if this is $675 US or Canadian:

http://www.davidsfootwear.com/new-arrivals-footwear/you-by-christian-louboutin.html


----------



## surlygirl

Does anyone know which boutique is carrying the Decolico (sp ) in black metal patent? Merci!


----------



## LavenderIce

surlygirl said:


> Does anyone know which boutique is carrying the Decolico (sp ) in black metal patent? Merci!


 
I think Horatio.


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, lovely *Lavender*!


----------



## brintee

Are the Nude Miss Clichys the same colour as the Nude Kid Declics? I did a search in this thread and saw that someone mentioned there was Camel Kid Miss Clichys? Does anyone know? Would I half size down on these?


----------



## hya_been

julies*shoes said:


> Here is a link to the You You glitters.  I am not sure if this is $675 US or Canadian:
> 
> http://www.davidsfootwear.com/new-arrivals-footwear/you-by-christian-louboutin.html



Price is in Canadian.


----------



## japskivt

Meggy.... I want the glitter You You too. I like them so much better than the glitter VP. My glitters are also a half size too big now. UGH!! I need the You You.


----------



## karolinec1

julies*shoes said:


> Here is a link to the You You glitters. I am not sure if this is $675 US or Canadian:
> 
> http://www.davidsfootwear.com/new-arrivals-footwear/you-by-christian-louboutin.html


 
Canadian.  They're down the street from me.


----------



## LavenderIce

brintee said:


> Are the Nude Miss Clichys the same colour as the Nude Kid Declics? I did a search in this thread and saw that someone mentioned there was Camel Kid Miss Clichys? Does anyone know? Would I half size down on these?


 
The nude Miss Clichy does look like the same color as the nude kid Declics in the picture that I've seen.  I don't remember reading about camel kid Miss Clichys, but that would be interesting to see.  As far as sizing, if you're ordering from a boutique, I would get an insole measurement to be sure.  sumnaboutme and I are usually the same size, but in the suede version she sized down and in the leopard pony version I sized up.


----------



## brintee

Thanks *lav*! 



LavenderIce said:


> The nude Miss Clichy does look like the same color as the nude kid Declics in the picture that I've seen. I don't remember reading about camel kid Miss Clichys, but that would be interesting to see. As far as sizing, if you're ordering from a boutique, I would get an insole measurement to be sure. sumnaboutme and I are usually the same size, but in the suede version she sized down and in the leopard pony version I sized up.


----------



## meggyg8r

japskivt said:


> Meggy.... I want the glitter You You too. I like them so much better than the glitter VP. My glitters are also a half size too big now. UGH!! I need the You You.


 
I like them better than the VP too. I just love the shape of the You You/Yoyo!! You get them so I can live vicariously through you (you)


----------



## hya_been

I just looked at the neiman's and the saks websites and neither one has ron rons that I saw.  Wondering if ron ron 85s were made this season.  They must have been - now where should I look?


----------



## japskivt

I haven't seen the 85's in store. I got mine at Saks in NYC.


----------



## hya_been

yours are 100s right?


----------



## japskivt

Yep, but they are so super-comfy and don't seem that high.

Meggy... there is a good chance that they will be mine soon!


----------



## hya_been

I only have the decollete 100s and those as we all know aren't necessarily comfy.  I'd trade them for ron ron 100s any day.  Also you make them look very comfy and amazing *Jap* I'm definitely itching for some, but with 4 pairs I haven't worn I should be good!


----------



## julies*shoes

hya_been said:


> I just looked at the neiman's and the saks websites and neither one has ron rons that I saw. Wondering if ron ron 85s were made this season. They must have been - now where should I look?


 
They are definitely making the Ron Ron 85 this season.  Here is a link to a new pair at Matches.. this is the only place I remember seeing them.

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...cl-w-ronron-85metal-shoes/10644?colour=purple


----------



## meggyg8r

I like what I'm hearing, Jap! Which color??


----------



## Alice1979

Saks Houston has the Ron Ron 85 in black kid and pewter metallic.


----------



## japskivt

Meggy -  Anthracite. I really don't like the way the VP looks on my foot, but I got them b/c I love the color. So I would love to get these to replace my VPs. I was planning on wearing the VPs to an upcoming wedding, so I just have to decide if I want to replace them. I am pretty sure I do.


----------



## meggyg8r

Gorrrrrregous!!!  I have to figure out what I'm going to wear to my friend's wedding in January. I am a bridesmaid but she said we could wear whatever we wanted on our feet. The gown is floor-length so I guess it doesn't matter all that much, but I'm thinking about rocking my Champuses again.


----------



## jancedtif

^Wear them, wear them *Meggy*!


----------



## carlinha

new at SCP

nude patent biancas 






and we've seen this before, studded black pigalle 120mm


----------



## Alice1979

*carlinha*, thank you for the pics. Love the nude bianca.


----------



## madamelizaking

Oh Mon Dieu... I wasn't 100% sold on the bianca untill the nude!! I think I may have to get those!!!


----------



## carlinha

me too *madameliza*.... these are so freaking scrumptious!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, nude biancas!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nude biancas


----------



## sumnboutme

did anyone find out about those nude croc biancas?  u know, just for research purposes...


----------



## melialuvs2shop

that's not exactly my nude, and i'm not a fan of the Biancas (on me) but i think i need those in my life _pronto_


----------



## evanescent

the nude biancas are gorgeous!!! thanks *carlinha *for the pics!

i was wondering if anyone has pics of the glitter youyous? and what colours (glitter) do they come in? thanks so much!


----------



## justkell

i never liked the biancas either, until i saw it in the nude! very hot and very sexy...looks like the ron ron with a platform. me likey! how much do they cost?


----------



## Alice1979

I know the patent metallic ones are $735.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

get 'em *kell*!


----------



## evanescent

evanescent said:


> the nude biancas are gorgeous!!! thanks *carlinha *for the pics!
> 
> i was wondering if anyone has pics of the glitter youyous? and what colours (glitter) do they come in? thanks so much!



*ok sorry for redundancy, i went back a couple of pages and found the pics. i think i need them! although im not sure if i should go oxblood or pewter.. any comments? here's a pic of all 3 colours thanks to julie:*



julies*shoes said:


>


----------



## justkell

melialuvs2shop said:


> get 'em *kell*!




you too!


----------



## evanescent

hlp_28 said:


> Has anyone seen any *Gold Glitter* this season?? TIA !!



yes, the numero prives come in a pale gold glitter. they are gorgeous! i think your best bet is neimans, my boyfriend got these for my birthday and he called up pretty much everywhere and only found them at neimans. hope that helps!

ps: sorry for dragging up an old post, im going through old posts to look for information on the glitter youyous!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

justkell said:


> you too!


 
hmmm...  i'll be like 6 feet tall in those...  good thing bf is 6'6"  


so how about you get them, and when you get bored, send them out west...  you know, to the better coast  since we're pretty much the same size


----------



## justkell

melialuvs2shop said:


> hmmm...  i'll be like 6 feet tall in those...  good thing bf is 6'6"
> 
> 
> so how about you get them, and when you get bored, send them out west...  you know, to the better coast  since we're pretty much the same size




Hmmmmm...., the possibilities!


----------



## Miss_Q

Nude Biancas


----------



## alyssa08

does anyone know what colors/materials the ron ron 100 came in this season? I'm willing to call around.


----------



## japskivt

alyssa08 said:


> does anyone know what colors/materials the ron ron 100 came in this season? I'm willing to call around.



Saks in NYC has Barbie Pink Metal Patent, Cramberry Metal Patent, Black Patent, Grey Metal Patent & Taupe Metal Patent.


----------



## japskivt

The nude Biancas are amazing!


----------



## hya_been

Is there such a thing as nude ron rons?


----------



## japskivt

hya_been said:


> Is there such a thing as nude ron rons?




Yep. The Madison Ave. boutique in NYC has nude and black patent Ron Rons.


----------



## alyssa08

thanks japskivt! is there anywhere I can see what the grey and taupe look like?


----------



## hya_been

Thanks *Jap*  I was kind of hoping that they don't exist so I don't have to be tempted by them!

*Alyssa* I think these biancas Halle is wearing are taupe, so that should give you an idea.






http://justjared.buzznet.com/2009/08/07/halle-berry-gap-gabriel-aubry/


----------



## japskivt

alyssa08 said:


> thanks japskivt! is there anywhere I can see what the grey and taupe look like?



if you do a search for grey ron rons, there will be pictures. 

If you do a search for taupe or marron glace Bianca, there should be pictures of the color.

Here is a far away shot of the grey.


----------



## Alice1979

I think the grey is actually called demin, it's more blue-ish silver than grey.


----------



## hya_been

Wow I just went on the Louboutin website and the red suede feticha strass is g-g-gorgeous!  Here's a screen shot although I'm sure many of you have already seen it.


----------



## LilySatine

Isn't it red satin?

(Ouuuh hopefully I'll come back home tomorrow with the black satin Feticha strass!! )

Alyssa08, Ronron also come in Oxblood metal patent


----------



## japskivt

Alice1979 said:


> I think the grey is actually called demin, it's more blue-ish silver than grey.



Nope.... its grey metal patent. The box says grey.


I have them, and they aren't very blue. HTH!


----------



## hya_been

*Lily* it could very well be satin I just assumed suede based on that little image.


----------



## lilmissb

There are 2 shades similar called grey and denim. Denim is dusty blue/grey while grey is more light grey/silvery. Jap's are def grey. I think nerdy has the denim ones. Her's looked more blue from memory. I missed out on denim VP's for which I am kicking myself over.


----------



## lilmissb

hya_been said:


> Is there such a thing as nude ron rons?



Also London has the normal nude patent while SCP has the nude metal patent.


----------



## Alice1979

Nm


----------



## madamelizaking

Tried nude Bianca. Went down 1.5 sizes!!!  So sad, my size was on hold for someone else.  I could maybe buy them next week but my luck is out  so beautiful!


----------



## evanescent

liza, what size do you take for the other coloured biancas??

thats so sad! can you get them to order in your size?


----------



## carlinha

madamelizaking said:


> Tried nude Bianca. Went down 1.5 sizes!!!  So sad, my size was on hold for someone else.  I could maybe buy them next week but my luck is out  so beautiful!



ooh i'm sorry to hear that!  

but DOWN 1.5 SIZES?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## hya_been

^^Aw that's not good news for you and the other small footed ladies huh *Carlinha*...

Thanks for the info *Lilmiss*


lilmissb said:


> Also London has the normal nude patent while SCP has the nude metal patent.


----------



## madamelizaking

I don't remember what size i fit in the other biancas (i'll go back and try it)but they didn't have a 7 so i tried the 36.5 and it fit!! and I know they stretch like crazy so I might even fit a 6!!$!#$!  They're such heaven... I just called vegas and they're sold out on the 36.5 too... I want to try a 6 at the store, hopefully Reghan will let me try hers on!!


----------



## hya_been

Wow *Liza* based on your signature that sizing is absolutely crazing compared to your other shoes.


----------



## sumnboutme

madamelizaking said:


> I don't remember what size i fit in the other biancas (i'll go back and try it)but they didn't have a 7 so i tried the 36.5 and it fit!! and I know they stretch like crazy so I might even fit a 6!!$!#$!  They're such heaven... I just called vegas and they're sold out on the 36.5 too... I want to try a 6 at the store, hopefully Reghan will let me try hers on!!



i'm a TTS 7 and I fit a 36 in the Bianca!


----------



## carlinha

hmmm ladies, i am normally a 36 in close toe shoes (declic, decollete), should i take 35 or 35.5 in the biancas???  i was thinking 35.5 at first, but from the sounds of it, i think maybe i should take the 35!


----------



## sumnboutme

*carlinha*, if i fit a 36 in those, chances are you're either a 35 or a 34.5...

for sizing reference, i'm a 37.5 in decolletes, 37 in ron rons, 37 in new simple and 37/37.5 in rolandos...


----------



## madamelizaking

They stretch big time from what I've heard.


----------



## MichelleD

Just curious about what everyone take is on the Moira's.  I saw a pic posted several pages back and while I didn't read all 123 pages I read perhaps the last 50 and nada.  I admit they dont do much for me at all online but look a lot better IRL.  The sizing kinda thru me off.  I tried on (received) a pair of black patent 36.5 and they fit and weren't uncomfortable (shocking since I typically wear a 37).  IF I decide to keep them, I'm thinking about exchanging them for Cranberry since 6 out of 10 pairs of my CL's are black.  My thoughts ladies?


----------



## lilmissb

Sheesh! WTF is up with sizing??!!!! I will not be able to find a 34 EVER! Oh well...


----------



## jancedtif

MichelleD said:


> Just curious about what everyone take is on the Moira's. I saw a pic posted several pages back and while I didn't read all 123 pages I read perhaps the last 50 and nada. I admit they dont do much for me at all online but look a lot better IRL. The sizing kinda thru me off. I tried on (received) a pair of black patent 36.5 and they fit and weren't uncomfortable (shocking since I typically wear a 37). IF I decide to keep them, I'm thinking about exchanging them for Cranberry since 6 out of 10 pairs of my CL's are black. My thoughts ladies?


 
I have turned my nose up at so many shoes, becasue of the stock photo, only to see them irl or modeled on someone's foot and find myself in love with a shoe.  I say all this to say I need to see a modeling pic please.  I do love the cranberry color.


----------



## MichelleD

jancedtif said:


> I have turned my nose up at so many shoes, becasue of the stock photo, only to see them irl or modeled on someone's foot and find myself in love with a shoe.  I say all this to say I need to see a modeling pic please.  I do love the cranberry color.




Jancedtif, I will take pics and post them.


----------



## MichelleD

Here are the pics.... excuse the mirror 

So, here are my questions:

Should I keep them in general?  Exchange for Cranberry? or Keep the black patent (all the other black I have is Black Kid or satin)


----------



## JetSetGo!

Michelle, They are beautiful! I love the black.


----------



## brintee

I LOVE them *Michelle*, keep keep!


----------



## surlygirl

they look great, *Michelle*! I love the black patent. Just make sure your next pair is a pop of color!


----------



## MichelleD

surlygirl said:


> they look great, *Michelle*! I love the black patent. *Just make sure your next pair is a pop of color*!



I swear I've been trying but crap goes wrong--like they dont have my size or the style in stock.

I received 3 pairs for my birthday last night  (which include the Moira's above)--  2 pair were black.  That makes 6 out of 10 black CL's.  This is really getting ridiculous!  My BF ALWAYS  when I decide to exchange things he's bought.  Although I have to exchange 2 pairs of the shoes for size. 

What's a girl to do?


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ continue to wear fabulous black CLs! I think 6/10 is a pretty good balance. Can't wait to see what else you got! Happy birthday, indeed!


----------



## japskivt

Michelle - keep the black. You can always pretend they don't have your size when you exchange and get some color then. A little white lie is okay. I think they are fabulous in black. I don't like the cramberry in this as much.


----------



## MichelleD

Alright ladies, THANKS for weighing in. I'm going to keep the Moira's.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Michelle - I love the black!  I think it's really classic and elegant.  Can't wait to see what else you got!


----------



## meggyg8r

Michelle, they are  I love them in black!!!!!


----------



## Alice1979

*Michelle*, love them in black. They look gorgeous on you.


----------



## Chins4

Love this colour python for the Rolando 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D14397


----------



## Alice1979

^I just saw them yesterday. I'd definitely get them if they were that grey pythons seen on AD and Bianca.


----------



## MichelleD

Ok so, I just came back from the post office.  I ended up having to return the cuir Escara 100's  because they didn't have my size :cry:  I requested a store credit so I could use it to buy something fabulous for Msr. Louboutin to sign next month at NM. I PROMISE I will NOT buy another black shoe. 

I requested to exchange the Mouskito Bow statin pumps (black with red) for a larger size.  I will take modeling pics once I get the exchanged pair back.


----------



## japskivt

I can't wait to see what COLOR you get.


----------



## sumnboutme

Chins4 said:


> Love this colour python for the Rolando
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D14397


----------



## jancedtif

Double post.


----------



## jancedtif

Oh wow *Michelle*, they look fantastic on you!  Oh dear I love the black ones, but I also feel I'd love the cranberry too!  Can you get both?


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *Michelle* those look HOT on you! Keep them indeed!!! The black is nicer than the cranberry IMO.

And that sueded python rolando...  ! Love it!!!


----------



## madamepink

Ok I need that sueded python rolando  ....If I buy that shoe I won't buy another until November!  OMG!!


----------



## Beaniebeans

*Michele*, the black Moiras are TDF! They are also a very unique-looking pump, so even if black, they are DEFINITELY show-stoppers!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

beaniebeans said:


> *michele*, the black moiras are tdf! They are also a very unique-looking pump, so even if black, they are definitely show-stoppers!


 
^^^ ita :d


----------



## tresjoliex

Cute.


----------



## alyssa08

oh michelle, I can't wait to see your mouskito pumps... I love those.

love the sueded python; wish it came in another style.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

alyssa08 said:


> oh michelle, I can't wait to see your mouskito pumps... I love those.
> 
> love the sueded python; wish it came in another style.


 
Python Nabuck comes in lots of styles.... alta dama, bianca, very prive, decollete....


----------



## lilmissb

Oh wow! I'm not usually a fan of blue shoes but check out these marine lady pages!  Not many left but I didn't even know they came in this colour.

http://www.barneys.com/Lady Page/500286164,default,pd.html


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG OMG OMG I might be getting the Nude patent Biancas next wed.... please send me good loubie vibes!!! I'm praying !!


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats Liza! YAY!!! Can't wait to see them modelled. Then I will probably want a pair


----------



## MichelleD

Beaniebeans said:


> *Michele*, the black Moiras are TDF! They are also a very unique-looking pump, so even if black, they are DEFINITELY show-stoppers!



They look way better on the foot.  I was surprised that I liked them once I put them on.  Cant wait to wear them.


----------



## MichelleD

alyssa08 said:


> oh michelle, I can't wait to see your *mouskito pumps*... I love those.
> 
> love the sueded python; wish it came in another style.



 I stuffed my foot in the too small 36.5 just to see how they looked on and I got palpitations.   I'm hoping the exchange doesn't take long.


----------



## MichelleD

jancedtif said:


> Oh wow *Michelle*, they look fantastic on you!  Oh dear I love the black ones, but I also feel I'd love the cranberry too!  Can you get both?



*Jancedtif*, I too love the cranberry color in general but decided to keep the black ones.  I do want something cranberry and soon. (BTW- is there are difference between craMberry and cranberry?  not spelling or course : actual shoe color )  Perhaps they will have something fabulous at the NM pre-sale next month


----------



## phiphi

madamelizaking said:


> OMG OMG OMG I might be getting the Nude patent Biancas next wed.... please send me good loubie vibes!!! I'm praying !!


 
sending good vibes from up north!!


----------



## jancedtif

MichelleD said:


> *Jancedtif*, I too love the cranberry color in general but decided to keep the black ones. I do want something cranberry and soon. (BTW- is there are difference between craMberry and cranberry? not spelling or course : actual shoe color ) Perhaps they will have something fabulous at the NM pre-sale next month


 
Sorry, never heard of cramberry.  I can't wait to meet you!  And not to tempt you too much, but have you seen these:  barneys.richfx.com.edgesuite.net/image/media/PG_500285872_TH.jpg?  They are at Barneys.com!


----------



## sumnboutme

jancedtif said:


> Sorry, *never heard of cramberry*.  I can't wait to meet you!  And not to tempt you too much, but have you seen these:  barneys.richfx.com.edgesuite.net/image/media/PG_500285872_TH.jpg?  They are at Barneys.com!



*jance*, _cramberry _is the color listed on the box for the cranberry-colored shoes


----------



## jancedtif

Oh wow *Sumn*, thanks for the info.  I wonder if it's different from the cranberry color?  Hmmm


----------



## evanescent

*michelle*, the moiras look so HOT!! im glad you decided to keep the black.. it looks stunning with the gold accents. i think the cramberry is a beautiful colour and you can always get another style in them!

*liza*, keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Thank you thank you for your good vibes, they worked hard and made it happen even faster!!!
I honestly wasn't in love with anything this season till I saw these.. I'll have more pics tommorow  
And, yes, I wore them right out of the store LOL
Apparently there are only 2 left at SCP and they were a special order due to the fact that the nude alti's weren't made. Only SCP and Las Vegas will be receiving them.


----------



## sumnboutme

they look great on you *Liza*!  congrats!!!  btw, what size did u end up getting?


----------



## madamelizaking

Thanks *sumnbout* I'm so in love!!!


----------



## madamepink

These look excellent on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MichelleD

madamepink said:


> These look excellent on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





^^^^


----------



## MichelleD

sumnboutme said:


> *jance*, _cramberry _is the color listed on the box for the cranberry-colored shoes



Thanks for enlightening me *Sumn*.

Geesh, I assumed it was two different colors or something. LOL  I dont get why they didn't simply spell it correctly as opposed to causing all kinds of unnecessary confusion.  Maybe it's because it's not a true cranberry color. IDK.


----------



## lilmissb

OH MY F'ING GOD LIZA! I wasn't in love with them before you modelled them!!! At least I know that I'll never find them if you had to go 1.5 sizes down....


----------



## surlygirl

*liza *- those are amazing!!! they look gorgeous on you! I would be thrilled if they made the Bianca in the camel patent, too!


----------



## Chins4

OMG Liza those look so FREAKIN' HOT on you!! 



madamelizaking said:


> Thank you thank you for your good vibes, they worked hard and made it happen even faster!!!
> I honestly wasn't in love with anything this season till I saw these.. I'll have more pics tommorow
> And, yes, I wore them right out of the store LOL
> Apparently there are only 2 left at SCP and they were a special order due to the fact that the nude alti's weren't made. Only SCP and Las Vegas will be receiving them.


----------



## sara999

omfg liza...i hAVE to have them!!!!


have we seen these already, green suede biancas?
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop2/BIANCA-140-PLATFORM-SUEDE-PUMPS-p-7664.html


----------



## **shoelover**

stunning madamelizaking! Congrats


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

oh i want!


----------



## jancedtif

*Madame* they look great on you!


----------



## tivogirl

Pardon the interruption, but when do new CLs usually come out? Do they trickle out pretty much continually, or do all the new season styles hit at once? Buying my first pair and can't decide whether to pick something now or force myself to be patient if new stuff is coming soon!


----------



## _Danielle_

tivogirl said:


> Pardon the interruption, but when do new CLs usually come out? Do they trickle out pretty much continually, or do all the new season styles hit at once? Buying my first pair and can't decide whether to pick something now or force myself to be patient if new stuff is coming soon!


Countdown on is on the website :girlwhack::girlwhack:


----------



## tivogirl

LOL never noticed! Thanks!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lol cute (countdown)


----------



## meggyg8r

Liza!!!  OMG! Amazing!!! Can't wait to see more pics!!!!!


----------



## hya_been

Is this countdown in hours?!


----------



## tivogirl

No! It's in seconds... my calculator says it's roughly 65 days


----------



## hya_been

Ha and I thought hours was a ridiculous way to do it!  Oh Msr. Louboutin, what will you think of next?!


----------



## belairprincess

*Blue Suede/Black Leather Nitoinimo*i on Barneys.com I know someone wanted these badly but don't have time to go back and search. Hope they find them and have a great day ladies!!! 

http://www.barneys.com/Nitoinimoi/500286244,default,pd.html


----------



## alyssa08

wow liza, I LOVE those biancas on you.


----------



## sara999

FYI motcomb boutique has brigitte strass and gold strass pigalle 120


----------



## madamelizaking

girls so much!! I am COMPLETELY in love.... I think they're my new ultimate fave's!!! 

As for the jeans, yes, they are Jbrand ... LOVE LOVE LOVE their skinnys!!!!


----------



## MikaelaN

LIZA!! OMG those look so HOT! Congrats!!!


----------



## karwood

The were seen on the fashion runway for the spring/summer 2010 collection

*Christian Louboutin for Marchesa*






















*Christian Louboutin for Phillip Lim*


----------



## madamelizaking

SCP is getting the last two.. the one before last in bone and black(? not 100% sure) ^ 

Saw the list of next season ( wasn't supposed to so SHHH!!)

SO MANY GREAT THINGS COMING!! there's a vp and ron ron Very Galaxy metalic style shoe but they look like metallic scales!!! I heard that the nude bianca will be coming back next season and that the Green Lizard VPs are actually coming sometime jan-march. there was also a fetchia  slingback w/a knot thing in the front and a bianca slingback!!  I don't remember much else but i'll go back to gather more intel


----------



## CCKL

^^Liza, did you get chance to try on the Maggie when you were at SCP??  I've been dying to drive over there to have a look but no time (and trying to be good...)


----------



## madamelizaking

Yeah !  I tried it on too. I fit in a 8, the toebox is a *little* tight . I'm not 100% sold on it personally but it's definitely a gorgeous shoe and def tts


----------



## carlinha

*liza* thanks for the info!  i LOVE the last marchessa shoe... and maybe it is a good thing the green lizard VP is not scheduled to arrive till next year....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

when are the fuxia lizard VPs coming?!?!?!


----------



## karwood

madamelizaking said:


> Yeah ! I tried it on too. I fit in a 8, the toebox is a *little* tight . I'm not 100% sold on it personally but it's definitely a gorgeous shoe and def tts


 
*Liza, *did they have Maggies in the brown/black color combo at the SCP boutique?


----------



## madamelizaking

^ I didn't see that on the list, but my memory isn't great right now. I'm going back tomorrow so i'll let you know then


----------



## CCKL

karwood - that color combo was in the last email I received from SCP so I'm pretty sure they have it

liza - thanks for the info!!


----------



## karwood

madamelizaking said:


> ^ I didn't see that on the list, but my memory isn't great right now. I'm going back tomorrow so i'll let you know then


 
That would be awesome! I have been waiting for these forever. NM was suppose to receive these several weeks ago and so far nothing. I know *Lavendar* tried them on at CL trunk show at the Neiman Marcus in Palo Alto, but so far that is the last I heard or seen anything about these Maggies.


----------



## jancedtif

OMG how I love this shoe!!  Does anyone know the name of the bone and brown one (at least it looks bone and brown to me)?


----------



## glistenpearls

karwood said:


> The were seen on the fashion runway for the spring/summer 2010 collection
> 
> *Christian Louboutin for Marchesa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Christian Louboutin for Phillip Lim*


 
OHHH I LOVE THEM ALL!!!


----------



## sara999

if they don't bring back nude biancas i will CRY!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks so much for the info *Liza!* I can't wait to see what comes out!!! I'm excited about the nude biancas and the scaley VG style ron rons.


----------



## MichelleD

jancedtif said:


> *OMG how I love this shoe!!*  Does anyone know the name of the bone and brown one (at least it looks bone and brown to me)?



 I'm with you *Jancedtif*


----------



## dreachick2384

Man, you must have better sources than SCP! I was only told they are ordering the Bianca in lilac leather and that's it!



madamelizaking said:


> SCP is getting the last two.. the one before last in bone and black(? not 100% sure) ^
> 
> Saw the list of next season ( wasn't supposed to so SHHH!!)
> 
> SO MANY GREAT THINGS COMING!! there's a vp and ron ron Very Galaxy metalic style shoe but they look like metallic scales!!! I heard that the nude bianca will be coming back next season and that the Green Lizard VPs are actually coming sometime jan-march. there was also a fetchia slingback w/a knot thing in the front and a bianca slingback!! I don't remember much else but i'll go back to gather more intel


----------



## CCKL

LILAC BIANCA??!!


----------



## dreachick2384

^^yup!


----------



## sumnboutme

CCKL said:


> LILAC BIANCA??!!



*cckl *- shouldn't u be studying?  

*drea *- is it kid or patent?


----------



## CCKL

^^LOL...yea...

BTW...if its patent...I'm SO GETTING A PAIR!!


----------



## dreachick2384

Kid I was told


----------



## madamelizaking

maybe that was the bianca slingback?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

wow all those new pics are so amazing! this is such a vicious cycle!! more eye candy to lust after....just when i thought i had quieted my louboutin hunger monster lol.  

miss you girls! i'm so busy with work/school i have not been on much 

xo!


----------



## MikaelaN

karwood said:


> The were seen on the fashion runway for the spring/summer 2010 collection
> 
> *Christian Louboutin for Marchesa*



OMG... I've gotta get these!
Where oh where can I get them?!


----------



## Beaniebeans

BIANCA SLINGBACKS????!!!!!!! 

Ooooh!


----------



## japskivt

I can't wait to see what the Ron Rons look like.


----------



## madamelizaking

Bad news ladies, nude Bianca isn't coming back. Bianca slingback is in cork.


----------



## madamelizaking

Also green lizard and fuscia lizard are expected late this year


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, not sure about bianca slingbacks in cork. Not a big cork fan. For some reason I don't feel like I'm getting my money's worth  Pity about nude biancas. I'm sure somewhere in the world someone else will get them eventually.


----------



## Beaniebeans

no nude Biancas? 
CORK slingbacks? Hmmmm...I dunno


----------



## madamelizaking

yea...I think it may come in another color but no word. Remember, this is only for SCP boutique, I don't know what the other boutique's order. I also so the merchant "Cost" for the shoes... The cost of making a shoe was more than I thought, so that's good . The reasons why wedges rarely if ever go on sale at boutique's is because they lose money on them.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi ladies!   Sorry if this has been posted before (I couldn't find it in the ten pages or so I went back), but has anyone ordered/seen these IRL?  They look kinda like the Bianca minus the platform with a dash of Rolando thrown in there for good measure haha... and the metallic/crackled leather is so pretty! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...26_requestid%3D27588%26N%3D0%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## madamelizaking

^ They are rolando's


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Ohhh haha, how dumb am I?   They put a new name there - Simmer Pump - and I got confused!   Thanks!!   By the way, your nude patent Biancas are TDF!!


----------



## lilmissb

Hey *fiery!* The goa leather is supposed to be really nice IRL. I'm not sure about it. Looks delicate.


----------



## madamelizaking

thanks fiery, i'm so in love it's not even funny. Neiman Marcus is TERRIBLE at putting names up


----------



## kuromi-chan

what?!!  no more nude Biancas?!!


----------



## madamelizaking

ooh yeah, SCP just got the NiToiNiMoi in electric blue suede / black leather


----------



## Yokochic

madamelizaking said:


> Also green lizard and fuscia lizard are expected late this year



Hi *mademlizaking*, may I know what style will the lizard comes in??? THANKS !!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

yokochic said:


> hi *mademlizaking*, may i know what style will the lizard comes in??? Thanks !!!!


 

VP



I can't believe I have to wait until the end of the year! I'm not a patient person!


----------



## lilmissb

^Not that long now *naked!*


----------



## dreachick2384

kuromi-chan said:


> what?!! no more nude Biancas?!!


 
Oh man, the 37.5 I have coming BETTER work. I don't care what kind of crazy sock trick I gotta do!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

dreachick2384 said:


> Oh man, the 37.5 I have coming BETTER work. I don't care what kind of crazy sock trick I gotta do!


 

hopefully they do...  i think we wear the same size and i was able to rock a 37.5 in a display shoe so it was already a little stretched


----------



## dreachick2384

^^Good good thanks Melia!


----------



## brintee

I kind of feel like I need the Fuscia Lizard VPs, its hopeless waiting around for Purple isnt it??


----------



## sara999

omg i will cry if biancas aren't coming back in nude. it's not fair, my size is gone from everywhere!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Yea I don't know if they'll re release the purple



brintee said:


> I kind of feel like I need the Fuscia Lizard VPs, its hopeless waiting around for Purple isnt it??


----------



## Yokochic

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> VP
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I have to wait until the end of the year! I'm not a patient person!



Thanks *naked*. Lizard sounds sooooo yummy


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Paging KARWOOD!

I just got an email from peter tay and BG has the black and brown maggies!


----------



## brintee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Yea I don't know if they'll re release the purple


----------



## ntntgo

lilmissb said:


> Hey *fiery!* The goa leather is supposed to be really nice IRL. I'm not sure about it. Looks delicate.


 

Tried them on and they are really really stiff.  Even though they are the Rolandos, I think they changed the name because they squared off the toe box a little bit.


----------



## madamelizaking

^ It's still called a rolando. Neiman Marcus does not always put the correct name on their website. You will notice that with other shoes as well.


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Paging KARWOOD!
> 
> I just got an email from peter tay and BG has the black and brown maggies!


 
Thank you!!!! I just emailed him.


----------



## karwood

*Bridgette in copper python* at UK NAP:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48583#


----------



## ceseeber

^
thankfully sold out in my size, or else I'd be in big trouble!


----------



## Alice1979

Love the python bridgette.


----------



## dreachick2384

Hot shoe!


----------



## mal

Bianca in Grey Metal Patent at Madison boutique :


----------



## CCKL

^^preeeetty...has anyone seen the grey metal patent IRL??  I'm wondering if they're darker than they appear in the pic that *mal* posted..


----------



## lilmissb

^^WOW!

CCKL jap has the grey metal ron rons and she's posted them heaps in the outfit thread. IMO they're quite versatile and TDF!


----------



## CCKL

Thanks for the info* lilmissb*!!  I just went and took a quick look...I think my bank account and I are in trouble


----------



## mal

Meee toooo! I hope they are darker too!


----------



## lilmissb

For those in Australia, just went into DJ's and they have some newbies. From my quick look:

Feticha in black nappa
LADY PAGE in *MARINE* METAL 
(I have to have this colour in SOMETHING it's TDF!)
Fifre bootie in black nappa w silver buttons
Decollete in marron metal (think I mentioned that last time)



BTW, anyone know what else comes in Marine metal? I know of the yoyo, simple, lady claude & lady page.


----------



## lilmissb

CCKL said:


> Thanks for the info* lilmissb*!! I just went and took a quick look...I think my bank account and I are in trouble


 
I like the grey metal. I'm in trouble too but not with Biancas.


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> LADY PAGE in *MARINE* METAL
> (I have to have this colour in SOMETHING it's TDF!)



that sounds truly stunning!!!   can you describe the color, is it dark or light?


----------



## sumnboutme

carlinha said:


> that sounds truly stunning!!!   can you describe the color, is it dark or light?



it's dark....i think there's a pic on the deals thread somewhere


----------



## techie81

lilmissb said:


> For those in Australia, just went into DJ's and they have some newbies. From my quick look:
> 
> Feticha in black nappa
> LADY PAGE in *MARINE* METAL
> (I have to have this colour in SOMETHING it's TDF!)
> Fifre bootie in black nappa w silver buttons
> Decollete in marron metal (think I mentioned that last time)
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, anyone know what else comes in Marine metal? I know of the yoyo, simple, lady claude & lady page.



That Lady Page sounds AMAZiNG. I must find a photo of that color...


----------



## lilmissb

^^^ The shimmer is really subtle in it and it's a dark blue almost navy but not quite as boring IKWIM? I didn't have my phone with me otherwise I would have taken some spy pics. I think Barneys has the marine LP online so that might be a good indication of what it looks like IRL. I think it'll be versatile as it will suit browns, blues etc and function as a "black" shoe with a lot of colours if you don't want to wear black.

Here's the Barneys link: http://www.barneys.com/Lady Page/500286164,default,pd.html

It's not as nice online as it is IRL though. The marine LC is on LVA if you wanted to check it out.


----------



## carlinha

^thanks for the info ladies!


----------



## Alice1979

Barneys online carries the marine Lady Page, but it looks almost black...

http://www.barneys.com/Lady Page/500286164,default,pd.html

ETA: just saw lilmissb's post. Sorry for the repeat.


----------



## techie81

I think I can visualize the color...beautiful. Thanks!


----------



## justkell

Looks like those VP's from the celeb thread just might be multi-color glitter...just got this pic from Peter Tay, BG exclusive multi glitter simple 70, also comes in black and gunmetal glitter


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks lilmiss!   Hmm, that's weird... and annoying!  Ahh well, if I get a new pair of CLs, it really should be a pair of boots! 




ntntgo said:


> Tried them on and they are really really stiff.  Even though they are the Rolandos, I think they changed the name because they squared off the toe box a little bit.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I saw those from Peter too, but BG has had them forever (because I bought them when they came out)!  Unless, these aren't the multicolor gold simples, in which case I'm confused haha.   The gunmetal and black though, those are new for sure!   I dunno though, I wore my multicolor simples to a wedding and they killed my feet... they are so stiff!   I still want black or gunmetal though haha, ahh.


----------



## sumnboutme

justkell said:


> Looks like those VP's from the celeb thread just might be multi-color glitter...just got this pic from Peter Tay, BG exclusive multi glitter simple 70, also comes in black and gunmetal glitter



i wish these were taller...


----------



## cllover

Barneys in BH has the Lolo in EB:

http://theshoegoddess.com/2009/09/christian-louboutin-turquoise-lolo-pump.html


----------



## hya_been

sumnboutme said:


> i wish these were taller...



*Sumn* be good!!


----------



## hya_been

lilmissb said:


> For those in Australia, just went into DJ's and they have some newbies. From my quick look:
> 
> Feticha in black nappa
> LADY PAGE in *MARINE* METAL
> (I have to have this colour in SOMETHING it's TDF!)
> Fifre bootie in black nappa w silver buttons
> Decollete in marron metal (think I mentioned that last time)
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, anyone know what else comes in Marine metal? I know of the yoyo, simple, lady claude & lady page.



New simples too - great thread by *adeana* - http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/a-salute-to-the-marines-496520.html


----------



## lilmissb

Back in your box *Deb!* 

Thanks *hya* not a big fan of the NS unfortunately but I could change my tune when I check out the *adeana's* thread...


----------



## sumnboutme

hya_been said:


> *Sumn* be good!!



 just saying...HAHAHA, but thanks *hya* and *lilmissb *for keeping me in line!


----------



## lilmissb

Someone has to Deb!!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> Someone has to Deb!!!!



i know, i know...back to cclo i go...


----------



## lilmissb

Nothing wrong with a bit of an escape now and then...


----------



## Yokochic

fieryfashionist said:


> I saw those from Peter too, but BG has had them forever (because I bought them when they came out)!  Unless, these aren't the multicolor gold simples, in which case I'm confused haha.   The gunmetal and black though, those are new for sure!   I dunno though, I wore my multicolor simples to a wedding and they killed my feet... they are so stiff!   I still want black or gunmetal though haha, ahh.



Hi fiery, I thought the MC glitters you have is 85mm heel height? This one is 70mm??


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Haha, oops, you are so right!   I'm losing my mind!!   I guess it's the same multicolor shoe in the 70 (and I definitely prefer the 85), but I still like the idea of black or gunmetal glitter!


----------



## lilmissb

^Gunmetal is TDF! Not sure about glitter though. Fiery, you say the material is really tough?


----------



## evanescent

oh thanks for the update *lilmiss*! unfortunately the CL collection in perth DJ's is ABSOLUTELY dismal.. the most exciting style we have in would be the glitter NPs in anthracite and black patent MCs. so sad!


----------



## carlinha

lace lady page @ bergdorf!!!  $1395


----------



## LilySatine

Sososososososo gorgeous.... But they're so expensive, too!!


----------



## jh4200

Just got an update from Peter that he was mistaken and the glitter simples are 85, not 70mm.  Hope that helps some of you!


----------



## Straight-Laced

*Maggie alert* - the black and brown colorway is arriving at NAP UK on Wednesday.

Somebody PLEASE talk me down


----------



## Beaniebeans

^^nope! 
Just enabling here


----------



## lilmissb

*Straight-Laced!*  You don't need them!!! 

Did that do it? 

Seriously if you really love them that much get them.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Beaniebeans said:


> ^^nope!
> Just enabling here



:devil:


----------



## Straight-Laced

lilmissb said:


> *Straight-Laced!*  You don't need them!!!
> 
> Did that do it?
> 
> Seriously if you really love them that much get them.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Wow!!  This is a strong look:
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/whatsnew/012S52430006.htm

Sorry if it's been posted before


----------



## aeross

£1005 !!!!



Straight-Laced said:


> Wow!! This is a strong look:
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/whatsnew/012S52430006.htm
> 
> Sorry if it's been posted before


----------



## lilmissb

^Whoa!   :weird:


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i really love these on NAP UK, but i believe Bergdorf has both at the NYC store too


----------



## Straight-Laced

Phew - the NAP Maggies are tan & navy, not brown & black...
I think I'm off the hook     

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48580


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Straight-Laced said:


> Phew - the NAP Maggies are tan & navy, not brown & black...
> I think I'm off the hook
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48580


 
They have the brown and black at BG


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
Thank you - I'm doing my level best to live without them...


----------



## Alice1979

Straight-Laced said:


> ^^
> Thank you - I'm doing my level best to live without them...


 
You go girl!


----------



## savvysgirl

Has anyone seen croc Bianca instore/boutique yet?


----------



## sumnboutme

savvysgirl said:


> Has anyone seen croc Bianca instore/boutique yet?



i believe someone has, maybe Asha?  i think one of the NY boutiques has it...


----------



## tresjoliex

sumnboutme said:


> i wish these were taller...


 
peter sent out a correction email, they are 85's. really cute.


----------



## carlinha

other lovelies from BG: lady lynch glitter anthracite, marine and black for $595


----------



## jennified_

I want those lady lynch sooo bad


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Straight-Laced said:


> Wow!! This is a strong look:
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/whatsnew/012S52430006.htm
> 
> Sorry if it's been posted before


 
not really my bag, er shoe, but if the velvet was something else...


----------



## sara999

savvysgirl said:


> Has anyone seen croc Bianca instore/boutique yet?


savs you canNOT afford crocs at retaill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

I think I need the anthratice... How were they running?


----------



## compulsive

I *think* I need those Lady Lynch Glitters since I returned my Black Glitter Pigalles. I don't know if I like black or anthracite better!


----------



## savvysgirl

sara999 said:


> savs you canNOT afford crocs at retaill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
*Sara*, have you seen them??? They are frigging AMAZING! Someone take my CC away from me!!!!


----------



## brintee

I dont know if this was posted, but mytheresa.com has the Black Studded Pigalle 100's in many sizes:

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/PIGALLE-STUDS-100-p-8947.html#


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^^ they are also cheaper


----------



## hya_been

savvysgirl said:


> *Sara*, have you seen them??? They are frigging AMAZING! Someone take my CC away from me!!!!



 *Savvys* be good!  Think of all the other things you could buy.  You could organize a meet-up and buy like 6 people brand new non-croc pairs and I think 6 is an underestimate!


----------



## hya_been

savvysgirl said:


> ^^^^ they are also cheaper



Cheaper than NAP?


----------



## Lec8504

anthracite glitter...here I come!!!


----------



## japskivt

Lady Lynch is a full size down from normal size.

I usually am a 41 in CL and I am a 40 in Lady Lynch.


----------



## savvysgirl

hya_been said:


> *Savvys* be good! Think of all the other things you could buy. You could organize a meet-up and buy like 6 people brand new non-croc pairs and I think 6 is an underestimate!


 
I have been a little naughty lately so i guess its time for me to start behaving. Mind you, i have been better behaved than someone i know!!! Naming noone! Croc Biancas are sooooo pretty though. I LOVE them! 

Yes, i think MT is slightly cheaper than NAP when it comes to the studded 100's. Luisaviaroma.com is actually cheaper than both!


----------



## brintee

Ohh, I didnt realize Luisaviaroma had them too!


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^^ for almost 100 GBP cheaper than NAP!


----------



## brintee

^^wowza! Thats awesome!


----------



## madamelizaking

Thanks *japskvt*  Is it easier to walk in that the pigalle? I'm thinking I'm gonna pull the trigger and get the anthratice 


SCP is getting Calypso in next week  So excited!!! the black with black/navy strass for 3250(?) If only I could afford strass!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I LOVE the LL!!   I tried them on some time back when they first came in at BG... the pitch is really steep, but unlike the pigalle 120, I didn't die while wearing them haha.   The anthracite is STUNNING... that's what I almost went home with!   Hell, I like all of them though (and want the black now)!


----------



## CCKL

^^LOL, a girl can never have enough glitter and CLs in her life


----------



## samhainophobia

brintee said:


> I dont know if this was posted, but mytheresa.com has the Black Studded Pigalle 100's in many sizes:
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/PIGALLE-STUDS-100-p-8947.html#



You had to tell me that, didn't you?  Crap.  Sizing on the 100mm Pigalle is TTS, right?  (i.e., if I'm usually a CL 36.5 but am a true US 6, I'd take a 36?)  Or am I thinking of the 120s?

Thanks .


----------



## lilmissb

LOL *fiery!* I love them too but not going there yet.

Hey *sam* glad to see you back here and I hope you're well. I think most people are TTS in the 100's and half to full size down in the 120's.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*CCKL* -  Haha, so true.... I wish I could justify every glitter pair I want! 

*lilmis*s - Haha, me neither... if I get the boots I'm hoping to, that will put my shoe buying to a massive halt.


----------



## samhainophobia

Hey *lilmissb*!  I am doing well, thank you.  Nice to see you as well .  

Does anyone know if any of the boutiques have the 100mm studded Pigalles left, or is ordering from myTheresa or LuisaViaRoma the only option at this point?

Trying to figure out exactly how badly I want them.  I do have Mads.  Do I need another pair of black kid leather shoes with studs?  Probably not.


----------



## lilmissb

Well *fiery* I really hope you get your boots but it sounds like you'll have to do some hard time for them!

*sam* I think only NAP and LVA have the 100's. I think the boutiques have the 120's and the come in black and red kid.


----------



## brintee

hehe sorry 



samhainophobia said:


> You had to tell me that, didn't you? Crap. Sizing on the 100mm Pigalle is TTS, right? (i.e., if I'm usually a CL 36.5 but am a true US 6, I'd take a 36?) Or am I thinking of the 120s?
> 
> Thanks .


----------



## Alice1979

samhainophobia said:


> You had to tell me that, didn't you? Crap. Sizing on the 100mm Pigalle is TTS, right? (i.e., if I'm usually a CL 36.5 but am a true US 6, I'd take a 36?) Or am I thinking of the 120s?
> 
> Thanks .


 
For the studded 100, I did go down 1/2 a size and one full size for the studded 120 from my normal VP size.


----------



## sumnboutme

Python Miss Clichy Bootie (from Peter Tay) - $2255


----------



## tiaB40

i don't know if this is the right place to ask...  my apologies if it isn't


has anyone tried on the treoplis?  i really like them and was hoping to get them but i could not get my foot in even when i went up to a 39.5 (my normal CL size is 38)


----------



## rdgldy

Straight-Laced said:


> *Maggie alert* - the black and brown colorway is arriving at NAP UK on Wednesday.
> 
> Somebody PLEASE talk me down


navy and brown and just about all gone!


----------



## madamelizaking

FYI- BH has or will have You You STRASS AURORA BOREALIS!!!!!!!!! ahh..  I think these will be my new UHG   I'm not sure on the price, though.


----------



## lilmissb

^  Any pics?


----------



## madamelizaking

no  I want to see SOO bad!


----------



## lilmissb

Can't afford it anyway so better off not seeing it!


----------



## madamelizaking

I might sell a kidney for it  lol j/k


----------



## lilmissb

^ :lolots: I might have to too!


----------



## Chins4

Check out the velvet and ostrich booties at Browns!  Sizes 38+ only
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/012S52430006.htm


----------



## brintee

OMG! 



madamelizaking said:


> FYI- BH has or will have You You STRASS AURORA BOREALIS!!!!!!!!! ahh..  I think these will be my new UHG I'm not sure on the price, though.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ if you find out pricing and ETA ... let us know *Liza!!!*


----------



## brintee

^^mmm hmmm! Not that I will be buying them any time soon!


----------



## natassha68

New at Madison


----------



## Chins4

natassha68 said:


> New at Madison


 
Thanks for the gorgeous pics Natassha! I just love that blue/black Calypso - do I dare ask the price?


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *natasha*!!  i love that strass bootie!


----------



## tiaB40

thanks for the pics natassha!

all of them are so pretty, but i'm really into the fuschia croc simples (?)


----------



## japskivt

I need the Calypso in my life!


----------



## natassha68

Your welcome ladies


----------



## Alice1979

Love the calypso too. Thank you for the pics, natassha.


----------



## karwood

Thanks for posting the pics, *Nat!* I love the Calypso too!


----------



## Lec8504

omg are those croc new simples?!


----------



## techie81

The Calypso..my heart just stopped!


----------



## rdgldy

the calypso-oh my lord!!


----------



## carlinha

finally, the calypso and the strass bootie!!!  

thanks *natassha*!


----------



## _Danielle_




----------



## lilmissb

Wow *natassha!* Thanks for the eye candy


----------



## **shoelover**

thanks for the amazing pics Natassha..the blue/black Calypso is stunning but i'm not sure i like the double platform thing going on...or it's just my way of kidding myself i don't need em!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

thank you so much for the pics!!!  Any pricing details?


----------



## belairprincess

^^$3595.00


----------



## rdgldy

ouch


----------



## lilmissb

^I second that. Not getting them anytime soon.


----------



## rdgldy

*n o p e !!!*


----------



## moshi_moshi

belairprincess said:


> ^^$3595.00



daaaaaannnggggg... out of my price range, lol


----------



## tiaB40

belairprincess said:


> ^^$3595.00



wow.  i guess i can just take a semester off and get those instead


----------



## Alice1979

belairprincess said:


> ^^$3595.00


----------



## phiphi

wow. that's .. um.. pricey..


----------



## natassha68

they are lovely, but a whole lot of $


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

wow. but so amazing!


----------



## carlinha

^yes they are way $$$... and they are 160mm.... wow....


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG I JUST DIED AND WENT TO HEAVEN... Okay, maybe not..but still.. HOLY MOLY MACEROLI I wish I had 4k laying around. Seriously I want something black strass now. pictures can't capture the beauty, it's UNBELIEVABLE in person

snuck in a pic...

I was able to walk in them no problem. Setting my eyes on 160s now!


----------



## dreachick2384

To Die For!


----------



## jancedtif

Sweet goodness *Madame*!  They look fabulous on you!


----------



## moshi_moshi

madamelizaking said:


> OMG I JUST DIED AND WENT TO HEAVEN... Okay, maybe not..but still.. HOLY MOLY MACEROLI I wish I had 4k laying around. Seriously I want something black strass now. pictures can't capture the beauty, it's UNBELIEVABLE in person
> 
> snuck in a pic...
> 
> I was able to walk in them no problem. Setting my eyes on 160s now!



 they look awesssommmeeeee


----------



## adeana

WOW! Amazing!


----------



## Alice1979

*madame*, they're stunning. I would totally get them if I have 4k laying around too. How's the sizing on them?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous!!! Must buy maggies now! ... not the same but the poor girls calypso!


----------



## CCKL

^^LOL...my feelings exactly


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

wow.


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *Liza* they look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## carlinha

*liza* - OMG NO FAIR!!!  you make me want the calypso NOW!!!  they look perfect on you!  how was the sizing?  i am quite stunned that it is 160mm because it doesn't look that way to me.... is the platform really thick?  come on money tree!!!  GROW GROW GROW!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

^ lol Sizing was actually TTS. I tried a 39 but it was slippage. Definitley fits just like maggie, it has a somewhat tight toe box. Seriously, I'm waiting for my money tree to grow like it's on steroids... but I promised myself i'd get a chanel bag first :/.


----------



## alij78

wow madame they are seriously TDF!


----------



## japskivt

The Calypso is so amazing, the price is not! UGH!


----------



## natassha68

Madame, they are TDF on !! , I fainted seeing them on you


----------



## allbrandspls

They look stunning on you.....i love them.


----------



## **shoelover**

they look stunning!! Now just need to sell a kidney for em!


----------



## karwood

OMG!!!!! STUNNING!! BUT they are way too expensive!



madamelizaking said:


>


----------



## tiaB40

madamelizaking -  thanks for sneaking a pic. they look beyond amazing on you!


----------



## brintee

Ladies, where can I find these? And do you think they may make it to sale this season? What is the price on them? Thanks and sorry for the 20 Q's! 



carlinha said:


> here you go sweetie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simple:


----------



## sumnboutme

^this particular pic I think is from St. Honore... Judging from the pricing of the rest of the styles in the goa material, I think it's the same price as patent simples...


----------



## carlinha

yes *sumnboutme* is right, these pics are from st. honore and i don't know the exact price but i would estimate somewhere between $500-600

PM me if you want my SA's contact info


----------



## brintee

thanks *sumn & carlinha*!


----------



## madamelizaking

hey girls anyone know where I can find miss clichy pump 160?  Also, resort 09/10 should start arriving the next few weeks


----------



## belairprincess

^^What color are you looking for?


----------



## madamelizaking

Any I guess  no patent


----------



## madamelizaking

AdisonMadison has the 140 hmm but they said it was never made in 160? I swear I thought it was


----------



## lilmissb

What shoes are part of resort??? I can't possibly see new shoes now when I have so many others I need to buy


----------



## iMunz

I really wish they'd delay the Resort collection a bit, I need a break


----------



## Alice1979

Not sure these have been posted, but decollete 868 in chestnut brown (marron?) metallic patent from mytheresa.

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/DECOLLETE-868-100-PATENT-PUMPS-p-8990.html#


----------



## jancedtif

^OMG  That's the color I want in the shoe I want!


----------



## brintee

^^The colour is gorg! I want it in the MBs though still!


----------



## brintee

Dont know if this was posted, brown metallic (marron?) Rolandos:

http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christ...athersharknosetipplatformpumpon120mmheel.aspx


----------



## savvysgirl

Oooh those Rolandos are lovely!


----------



## brintee

^^mmm hmm!


----------



## brintee

OMG! I LOVE THESE!! Leopard Patent VPs:

http://webshop.nathalieschuterman.se/cloth/christian_louboutin/#11359

Roccia Python VPs/Roccia tip:

http://webshop.nathalieschuterman.se/cloth/christian_louboutin/#12093


----------



## sara999

word from mount st is that a bianca sling is coming in various bright leathers and all cork. also possibly the watersnake altadama's and a lilac suede lady gres. official lookbook won't be in until december sadly


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for the scoop sara!

Thanks for the links alice and brintee.  You both reminded me to check those sites.


----------



## moshi_moshi

does the feticha booty have a hidden platform?  barney's doesn't mention it but those tall zebra ponyhair boots are the feticha correct? and neimans says it has a hidden platform.  i am so confused!


----------



## japskivt

Yes. The feticha has a hidden platform *Moshi*.

*Sara*, I need the lady gres!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *jap*!


----------



## ledaatomica

moshi_moshi said:


> does the feticha booty have a hidden platform? barney's doesn't mention it but those tall zebra ponyhair boots are the feticha correct? and neimans says it has a hidden platform. i am so confused!


 

They definitely have a hidden platform. I tried them on at NM a couple of weeks back. They are gorgeous on!


----------



## moshi_moshi

i think i am going to get them at the signing...they felt pretty comfy when i tried them on last week so i thought they had one but when i went looking online i got confused.

thanks *leda*!


----------



## erinmiyu

not sure if this is the appropriate thread, but does neimans carry any glitter besides the NP or VP? i kind of wanted to get something special from the signing but i don't wear open-toe super often. (was hoping for glitter ron rons, but they said they don't carrry ron rons in the mainline store)


----------



## MissPrivé

erinmiyu said:


> not sure if this is the appropriate thread, but does neimans carry any glitter besides the NP or VP? i kind of wanted to get something special from the signing but i don't wear open-toe super often. (was hoping for glitter ron rons, but they said they don't carrry ron rons in the mainline store)


 
As far as I now, they don't! But you can get the glitter ron rons at barneys.com. Is the signing in the store? If yes, you could get them signed @neiman, nobody will notice...


----------



## lilmissb

Thos marron decolletes are sooooo BEAUTIFUL IRL!!! I spotted them last night and I hope my size is still there when I get paid next week.

At Bob Ellis they have what they call Candy Apple Red rolandos too. I *think* they might be the rouge metal. Not sure.

   Roccia python with roccia tip!!! I die!

I know the bianca has the exposed platform but is it just me ot are they trying to sort of going the way of YSL? I keep seeing the tirb too sling back everytime I imagine the bianca slingback. I think I'd like to see the bianca slingback in patent.

I like the thought of Lady Gres coming back but not in lilac suede. Guess they can always be dyed.


----------



## sara999

i'm hoping that a nude bianca will make a return. london boutiques order nude for spring/summer so they have an extremely limited selection.


however mount street has red patent wallis 100's. harvey nichols has wallis 100's in black and nude patent. FYI!


----------



## lilmissb

^Oooh! Like as in cherry red patent?


----------



## sara999

T - yes, the same red as the soles/red clichy/red simples. not rouge or metal red. HTH!


----------



## lilmissb

Back the truck up!!!!

NUDE ADCID WASH ALTADAMAS??? I didn't get THAT email. Were they 100 or 140? I only like the 140 though.

Thanks *S!* I LOVE and have been looking for cherry red patent. I want pigalles or decolletes but the wallis may be a good substitute...


----------



## madamelizaking

I'm pretty sure he only had nude patent 100 altadamas


----------



## lilmissb

^Phew, thank god! I was going to blow my stack.... LOL

I really want nude acid wash but the picture I got of the lady claude did not blow my mind so I'm wondering about it now. Anyone know if they plan to bring out more acid wash in any other styles other than what there is out right now?


----------



## sakura

lilmissb said:


> ^Phew, thank god! I was going to blow my stack.... LOL
> 
> I really want nude acid wash but the picture I got of the lady claude did not blow my mind so I'm wondering about it now. Anyone know if they plan to bring out more acid wash in any other styles other than what there is out right now?



BG has the python Alta Dama in 100mm







Posted on http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...wer-heels-thread-378009-103.html#post12614355


----------



## madamelizaking

Eh, not feeling that wish it was 140
. Dost get that email ! Poop


----------



## lilmissb

^Same here Liza! I wish it were 140 too. Thanks for the pic sakura! As usual you ahve your finger on the pulse!!!


----------



## Chins4

lilmissb said:


> Thanks *S!* I LOVE and have been looking for cherry red patent. I want pigalles or decolletes but the wallis may be a good substitute...


 
IIRC Mount Street had cherry red Pigalle 100s........


----------



## lilmissb

^ *O-M-G!* Really??? I thought London only had the 120 but if they have the 100 you just made me hyperventilate!!!!  Argh! I have to wait till the 15th and I hope they have them still.....thanks *Chins!*


----------



## Chins4

I *think* that they were 100s - I was trying not to look too closely in case they made me buy them


----------



## lilmissb

^ :lolots: I relate!!!


----------



## sara999

wow you paid better attention than me...i didn't even notice them!!


----------



## Chins4

You need to post your update! You always notice loads of stuff that I don't


----------



## foxycleopatra

sara999 said:


> however mount street has red patent wallis 100's. harvey nichols has wallis 100's in black and nude patent. FYI!



The nude patent Wallis at Harvey Nics is actually the Wallis 85


----------



## sara999

really? the black ones were 100s so i just assumed the nudes were as well!!


----------



## Shainerocks

I'm looking for a pair of Brown Simples 100s. Saks doesn't have a pair in size 36.5 anymore. 
Do you happen to know where else I can find them?


----------



## madamelizaking

Anyone get the lady wedge yet?  Anyone know if or where I can find glitter lady wedges?


----------



## hya_been

Was just reading through the last couple pages and the red wallis sound gorgeous, so are they 85 or 100?

*Lilmissb* I loved reading your posts they're so frantic and excited all at the same time over the new CLs!!


----------



## sara999

red wallis are definitely 100s


----------



## lilmissb

^ Hahahaha *hya*, I do get excited about new CL's don't I? Can't possibly buy them all but gosh I like to dream!!! 

Can you tell I've been looking for a red shoe?


----------



## sara999

i can promise these were 100s becuase i commented to Chins that people on tpf had been looking for wallis 100s!


----------



## rilokiley

Shainerocks said:


> I'm looking for a pair of Brown Simples 100s. Saks doesn't have a pair in size 36.5 anymore.
> Do you happen to know where else I can find them?




*Shainerocks*, are you sure you're a 36.5?  I am a 36 in Simples, and you are even smaller than I am.


----------



## Shainerocks

rilokiley said:


> *Shainerocks*, are you sure you're a 36.5?  I am a 36 in Simples, and you are even smaller than I am.



*Rilo*, The Saks website advises you to go half size up. This is the pump I'm talking about:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1255312019557&ev19=1:53

I'm a little confused because I own two pairs of Simples 100s and both of them are size 36.


----------



## mal

*Shaine*, I don't always think they are right, especially lately since the sizing changes...


----------



## lilmissb

I think with simple you should stick to TTS *Shaine*


----------



## Shainerocks

, *Ma*l and *lilmissb* . I ordered a pair in size 36. I hope they will be fine.


----------



## Nico3327

Apologies if someone posted these earlier but I am LOVING them!

Fuschia Glitter Declic!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1255350680838&ev19=1:30


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lots of other new CLs up on Saks.com too!! Must be RESORT!


----------



## Alice1979

^Yeah... Check out the nude lady claude 100

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...282574492709417&bmUID=1255354480526&ev19=1:31


----------



## meggyg8r

Shainerocks said:


> *Rilo*, The Saks website advises you to go half size up. This is the pump I'm talking about:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1255312019557&ev19=1:53
> 
> I'm a little confused because I own two pairs of Simples 100s and both of them are size 36.


 
A note to this: Saks says that for ALL Louboutins because that is the _general_  rule for Louboutins. They do not do sizing advice by specific shoes, just by designer.


----------



## lolitablue

Alice1979 said:


> ^Yeah... Check out the nude lady claude 100
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...282574492709417&bmUID=1255354480526&ev19=1:31


 
Those are cute!!! I wonder if I could pull them off withouth the platform?


----------



## tivogirl

I bought a pair of the LCs in 120 from Barneys and they just killed my feet, but I think the 100 would be just about right...


----------



## Alice1979

lolitablue said:


> Those are cute!!! I wonder if I could pull them off withouth the platform?


 
I think you can, and there's still a little bit of platform in the front. I also like the green ones, so pretty.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Nico3327 said:


> Apologies if someone posted these earlier but I am LOVING them!
> 
> Fuschia Glitter Declic!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1255350680838&ev19=1:30


 
 loves itttt!!


----------



## rdgldy

I love the declics and they lady claudes-very nice!


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG OMG! are those 140 declics!!  .. was going to preorder then I realized I don't feel like paying Tax  Hopefully they'll have it in stores


----------



## lilmissb

Those fuschia declics  I almost thought they were fetichas at first glance. I love that they're bringing the old style glitter back which I love more than the glitter VP, ronrons etc that are out this season. Can I do 140's that is the question...


----------



## belairprincess

Yes *Lilmiss*...you can


----------



## erinmiyu

those declics are GORGEOUS!


----------



## lilmissb

^^LOL *BAP!* You are a bad girl enabling poor lil ol me!!!!


----------



## purplepinky

Ummm HELLO, I may be alone in this, but these are actually TO DIE TO DIE TO DIE!!!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...282574492709667&bmUID=1255386404980&ev19=2:33


----------



## dreachick2384

Oh, I wonder how to size in those declics....Never tried 140 before, and who knows if there are sizing changes....I'm 38.5 in older 120's....


----------



## belairprincess

lilmissb said:


> ^^LOL *BAP!* You are a bad girl enabling poor lil ol me!!!!



Hehehehe  *Lilmiss* I do it from the


----------



## dreachick2384

On another note, someone talk me out of those damn declics! My 120's in leather are painful enough, not to mention I have barbie ron rons! I really don't need fuschia glitter, do I? I wear jeans all the time! Probably not practical....c'mon people!


----------



## justkell

dreachick2384 said:


> On another note, someone talk me out of those damn declics! My 120's in leather are painful enough, not to mention I have barbie ron rons! I really don't need fuschia glitter, do I? I wear jeans all the time! Probably not practical....c'mon people!




you're in the wrong place to have someone talk you off that ledge!


----------



## LavenderIce

dreachick2384 said:


> On another note, someone talk me out of those damn declics! My 120's in leather are painful enough, not to mention I have barbie ron rons! I really don't need fuschia glitter, do I? I wear jeans all the time! Probably not practical....c'mon people!


 
Why don't you wait and see what other style the fuschia glitter will come in?


----------



## dreachick2384

Geez Lav, you're supposed to talk me out of glitter completely 

No kidding Justkell, I should walk my a** to CCLO immediately!


----------



## rdgldy

They'd be gorgeous with jeans.


----------



## dreachick2384

Damn you all.
LOL
How does that finer sort of glitter wear? Does it flake off like the chunkier glitter?


----------



## Purrrfect

justkell said:


> you're in the wrong place to have someone talk you off that ledge!



Yep.


----------



## cllover

oooh I love all the bright new colors and styles!  This one is so weird though

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48270012&eItemId=prod48270012&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FNo%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dchristian%252Blouboutin%252B%2526_requestid%253D19036%2526N%253D0%2526va%253Dt


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

These are gorgeous! 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D20046


----------



## adeana

New at NAP


----------



## lilmissb

The mesh ring one is a bit  

The turquoise glitter is TDF!!!


----------



## Alice1979

Love the turquoise glitter


----------



## adeana

^ Why can't I see the new ones under designer at Bergdorf?  The links work...


----------



## brintee

^^Thats what I was just going to ask??


----------



## kuromi-chan

OMG!!  they brought back MC glitter NPs!!!    the glitter looks finer though, but I MUST HAVE!!!  

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...uboutin%26_requestid%3D20880%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt


----------



## jancedtif

adeana said:


> ^ Why can't I see the new ones under designer at Bergdorf? The links work...


 
Try typing "louboutin" in the Bergdorf search engine.


----------



## lilmissb

That's really funny, the turquoise glitter shows up with naked's link but the shoes don't show up in the designer collection at all even why I search for "louboutin"??? 

The MC glitter looks like the fuschia glitter not flaky like the chunkier glitter.

Edit: sorry now it does, I did it again and it must have had a spack last time. Oooh! Nude patent rolandos!!!


----------



## cllover

The turquoise glitter makes me think of Cinderella shoes - love them!


----------



## adeana

jancedtif said:


> Try typing "louboutin" in the Bergdorf search engine.


----------



## cllover

Does anyone know what the turquoise glitters are called btw?  (I've been so out of the loop!) They're like a hybrid of LC and the Feticha.


----------



## brintee

I love these too!! Gosh its not even winter and im looking at summer shoes! lol

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...26_requestid%3D20763%26N%3D0%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## adeana

Woah....

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D20509


----------



## Alice1979

adeana said:


> Woah....
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D20509


----------



## brintee

^ I sooooo wish those were closed back!


----------



## moshi_moshi

brintee said:


> I love these too!! Gosh its not even winter and im looking at summer shoes! lol
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...26_requestid%3D20763%26N%3D0%26pageSize%3D160



ZOMG!!!! i loveeeee these!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Oh. My.... I'm so in love.... Liza...hold it together... Chanel..Chanel..Chanel... Flap bag... SOMEONE STOP ME!


----------



## lilmissb

cllover said:


> Does anyone know what the turquoise glitters are called btw? (I've been so out of the loop!) They're like a hybrid of LC and the Feticha.


 
They look like LC to me.


----------



## adeana

^ With a scalloped heel...


----------



## LavenderIce

lilmissb said:


> They look like LC to me.


 
They have the curved heel though and the LC have a straight heel.


----------



## lilmissb

^Oh true *Lav!* Thanks for the pick up. It's like this red one. Maybe It is a hybrid of LC with feticha? Curved heels seem to be in again.
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...uboutin%26_requestid%3D19128%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt

Anyone see the glitter lady lynches on BG?


----------



## brintee

^^I love the LL! I wish the heel was a little shorter though!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh my! Check out the slingback feticha (I think) in white! 
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...uboutin%26_requestid%3D19128%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt

New python flats
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...uboutin%26_requestid%3D19128%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt

And wow, this one is for all the rasterferians out there!
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...uboutin%26_requestid%3D19128%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt


----------



## lilmissb

brintee said:


> ^^I love the LL! I wish the heel was a little shorter though!


 
I know, I wish they did the LL in 100. But I guess then it would look too similar to other styles


----------



## brintee

True. I wish they would come out with the Nude Glitter Ron Ron or something then...



lilmissb said:


> I know, I wish they did the LL in 100. But I guess then it would look too similar to other styles


----------



## madamelizaking

Those lady lynch's are TDF!!! It's crazy, I zoomed in and it's like a nude glitter that has a multi color undertone!! ugh!! so amazing!!


----------



## brintee

Have you tried on the LL *liza*? Im wondering how hard it is to walk in...


----------



## rdgldy

lilmissb said:


> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48270003&eItemId=prod48270003&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FNo%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dlouboutin%2526_requestid%253D19128%2526N%253D0%2526va%253Dt[/URL]





I actually like these a lot.  They remind me of Carmen Miranda!  I could see getting alot of use out of them spring/summer.


----------



## sumnboutme

why did i have to check this thread?  WHY? 

does anyone know if the Rolandos are running bigger now too?  nude rolandos, glitter lady lynch (Fuxia Glitter )....there goes the bank...


----------



## moshi_moshi

UGHH wantttt those python flatssssss...can i preorder those at the meetup and have those count?

oh nm thats bg


----------



## jancedtif

Did ya'll make the Bergdorf site crash?


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG they're posting things by the second!! http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...uboutin%26_requestid%3D22939%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt


----------



## jancedtif

^What is it *Madame*?  It won't load for me.


----------



## lilmissb

I think they will do ron rons and hopefully pigalles and decolletes


----------



## rdgldy

Do you have insider info?


----------



## lilmissb

Whoops, moshi, jance & Debbie, did I tempt you to come on over???


----------



## madamelizaking

I'm not feeling the new MC glitters...anyone else feel that way? or am I just biased? I    the red patent LC/Feticha hybrid...but HATE the feel of the fetisha heel  *sigh* I was praying for a LC in red patent too...


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> Whoops, moshi, jance & Debbie, did I tempt you to come on over???



yes....i'm drooling over nude rolandos and fuxia glitter lady lynch...what to do?  i was saving my $$ for boots and python biancas....grrr...


----------



## madamelizaking

oooh.. It's a platform like the Bianca with a lady grey style turban peep toe w/an ankle strap in turqouse suede. So excited for RESORT! most of it will go on sale for sure spring/summer sale , though.. so i'm gonna hold out like I always do  Remember last year when girls bought stuff and two months later it went on sale? I refuse to buy seasonal stuff full price now.


----------



## lilmissb

rdgldy said:


> Do you have insider info?


 
Nope but ron rons get done in almost everything seasonal. Decolletes and pigalles not so much. Although pigalle was done in old style glitter last time (black like I think Dani has) and I think they would look UNREAL (  ) in nude glitter.


----------



## madamelizaking

*sumnbout-* good, we should keep each other in check at the meetup. I'm NOT buying anything... I have a couple of wishlist items before I buy anymore shoes!!

I went ahead and pre ordered the fuscia declics just to get the sizing down... so they don't count since I'm going to return them!!


----------



## jancedtif

lilmissb said:


> Whoops, moshi, jance & Debbie, did I tempt you to come on over???


----------



## cllover

Too many gorgeous new shoes!!!    The new glitters are sooo preeetty.


----------



## lilmissb

madamelizaking said:


> I'm not feeling the new MC glitters...anyone else feel that way? or am I just biased? I    the red patent LC/Feticha hybrid...but HATE the feel of the fetisha heel *sigh* I was praying for a LC in red patent too...


 
The LC comes in red suede. I think the same red as the declics.


----------



## sumnboutme

madamelizaking said:


> *sumnbout-* good, we should keep each other in check at the meetup. I'm NOT buying anything... I have a couple of wishlist items before I buy anymore shoes!!



Although, I have a few things I need to try on....just to try on...  Piros (again), Babels (if they have them), and Feticha...


----------



## lilmissb

sumnboutme said:


> yes....i'm drooling over nude rolandos and fuxia glitter lady lynch...what to do? i was saving my $$ for boots and python biancas....grrr...


 
The funny thing about the rolandos, they look nude in the pic and the drop down box for colour states beige....wonder which one they've ordered?


----------



## lilmissb

I love the fetichas. I don't have a problem with the heel. Can't wait to see what they will come in this season...


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> The funny thing about the rolandos, they look nude in the pic and the drop down box for colour states beige....wonder which one they've ordered?



I was thinking that too... although BG isn't always correct when it comes to names...


----------



## Nico3327

I can't deal with all this glitter!    I'm trying not to spend at all because I'm going to be in Vegas when the fall sales start, but this is making it so hard!


----------



## moshi_moshi

lilmissb said:


> Whoops, moshi, jance & Debbie, did I tempt you to come on over???



ummm YES!!


----------



## madamelizaking

^ Nico, none of this gets shipped/charged till probably dec/jan so you're all good! lol


----------



## moshi_moshi

nico - i saw your +1 in the cl count.. what did you get????


----------



## lilmissb

Although it has happened before, the shipping early thing. I think it happended to yaya, naked etc when they ordered off Saks and they got them shipped way earlier than estimated date.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeus new shoes!! 

This thread is on fire!

*liza* i'm like you I like the old MC glitter better ... but I am loving this new finer glitter also!


----------



## madamelizaking

I'm loving the finer glitter too! i    the declics...they're my new UHG I think..


----------



## jancedtif

Is this sweet goodness the Ron Ron?  And does it look like a 120 to ya'll?  http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...uboutin%26_requestid%3D24051%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt


----------



## brintee

^^Its the Lady Lynch and its 120 I believe.


----------



## jancedtif

^Thanks lady!  Darn.  I can't do the 120 w/o the platform.


----------



## brintee

^Yea me either!


----------



## lilmissb

It's soooo purty though! And ONLY $595!


----------



## jancedtif

^I know!  And I really love this new glitter.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jancedtif said:


> ^Thanks lady!  Darn.  I can't do the 120 w/o the platform.



OMG i am in LOVE but i can't do 120 w/o either!!! Maybe if i put little wheels on the bottom and DH could roll me around...but anything with 120s and walking = disaster for me!


----------



## YaYa3

moshi_moshi said:


> UGHH wantttt those python flatssssss...can i preorder those at the meetup and have those count?
> 
> oh nm thats bg



me, too, *moshi.*  the price isn't that bad either.  damn.  I WANT.

i feel like a dork, but how are you guys getting these new shoes to show up on the BG site??  i can't find them.


----------



## brintee

^I get them when I type in Louboutin in the search at the top


----------



## YaYa3

thanks, *brintee!*


----------



## lilmissb

Don't NM and BG have similar stock as they're sister companies? Or have I got it all wrong. Best to speak to your NM SA and ask her/him.


----------



## purplepinky

Am I the only one that LOVES these?? 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1255406594045&ev19=1:12


----------



## madamepink

These will be mines!! 
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat000002cat000010cat329500cat329503


http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat000002cat000010cat329500cat329503


----------



## plpc

jancedtif said:


> Is this sweet goodness the Ron Ron?  And does it look like a 120 to ya'll?  http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...uboutin%26_requestid%3D24051%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt



Ooh those are so pretty!


----------



## meggyg8r

I love the new finer glitter!! I feel like it will stay attached to the shoe better for some reason. Man, I need to stay away from this thread... I am thisclose to ordering the multi-color glitter NPs even though I am supposed to be saving like crazy!!!


----------



## Nico3327

moshi_moshi said:


> nico - i saw your +1 in the cl count.. what did you get????


 
That's just my leopard Tigresse.  I haven't posted to that thread yet so that's all it is.  Nothing new....yet!


----------



## Nico3327

madamelizaking said:


> ^ Nico, none of this gets shipped/charged till probably dec/jan so you're all good! lol


 
  Enabler!


----------



## Nico3327

Oooooh, this is getting harder and harder - Barney's put up the Alta Fifre!

http://www.barneys.com/Alta Fifre/500286308,default,pd.html


----------



## madamelizaking

^ hold off, they'll go on sale eventually


----------



## Nico3327

^ I'm trying!


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^keep thinking of vegas!!  and sales! lol


----------



## natassha68

the Glitter LL ??  , does anyone have the LL yet, have they been posted?, sizing ladies?


----------



## sumnboutme

^I think *japskivt *or *lulabee *has the LL and IIRC, they advised to size down 1 whole size.  hth!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks Sumn , did they post modeling pics??


----------



## sumnboutme

one of them did....i forget who though...:shame: sorry...


----------



## madamelizaking

*japsvkt* did for sure..lemme look


----------



## madamelizaking

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/introducing-my-favorite-lady-488385.html here ya go


----------



## sumnboutme

haha, *liza *beat me to it...


----------



## natassha68

Thanks Liza & Sumn , I remembered danielle had them in nude metal too, Im debating to get them in black glitter


----------



## madamelizaking

Oooh please do!!!! I wanna see those on!!


----------



## natassha68

I know, me too, they are DREAMY


----------



## Alice1979

I would like to know the sizing too on the LL. I can't stop thinking about the nude glitter ones. I think mal has the marine glitter ones, I'll ask her for sizing.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/lady-is-singin-the-blues-496929.html


----------



## Nico3327

Alright, level with me ladies - what are the chances any declic 90's will go on sale?  I'm thinking they won't because they are a "classic" but I want two pairs (black and brown) and can't stomach paying full price for both.  What is the experience of you seasoned CL buyers?


----------



## Alice1979

Nico3327 said:


> Alright, level with me ladies - what are the chances any declic 90's will go on sale? I'm thinking they won't because they are a "classic" but I want two pairs (black and brown) and can't stomach paying full price for both. What is the experience of you seasoned CL buyers?


 
I don't think they will go on sale any time soon, at least not the black ones. I have seen NM sometimes with promotion like two by two ($100-$200 off two pairs) or something like that. Perhaps you could wait for one of these events.

And there's always ebay and bonanzle.


----------



## karwood

OHHH! These are so fun and fabulous!!! I might have to pre-order these lovelies!


----------



## caterpillar

Does anyone know if there will be a pigalle 120 in the new glitter?


----------



## kuromi-chan

^^ those are super fun *karwood*!    i could totally picture you rocking those!


----------



## cllover

*karwood*, those are so pretty!  

Uh oh I'm going to be in trouble - I'm loving all the new resort shoes so far!


----------



## prettycitygirl

*I need your opinions....*

So my true "nude" is found in the patent camel decollete.  I've tired other CL "nudes" and found them to be too pink for my beige skin tone. 

BG has a "Beige" Rolando on pre-order.  I've searched all through the threads and found one gal who had a pair of camel rolandos but that's about it - no beige.

Anyone have insight on this color as compared to the camel decollete?  Your thoughts on if this color will work for my warmer skin tone? 

Beige Patent Rolando: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod50140004&parentId=cat208401&masterId=cat261003&index=26&cmCat=cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401

Here's my camel decollete:


----------



## sumnboutme

Alice1979 said:


> I would like to know the sizing too on the LL. I can't stop thinking about the nude glitter ones. I think mal has the marine glitter ones, I'll ask her for sizing.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/lady-is-singin-the-blues-496929.html



*Japskivt *sized down one whole size...


----------



## sumnboutme

prettycitygirl said:


> *I need your opinions....*
> 
> So my true "nude" is found in the patent camel decollete.  I've tired other CL "nudes" and found them to be too pink for my beige skin tone.
> 
> BG has a "Beige" Rolando on pre-order.  I've searched all through the threads and found one gal who had a pair of camel rolandos but that's about it - no beige.
> 
> Anyone have insight on this color as compared to the camel decollete?  Your thoughts on if this color will work for my warmer skin tone?
> 
> Beige Patent Rolando: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401



the BG pic is the CL nude...but who knows what BG is calling Beige...


----------



## _Danielle_

sumnboutme said:


> *Japskivt *sized down one whole size...


yes I agree  mine are to big ... one or hafe size down Is right


----------



## Alice1979

sumnboutme said:


> *Japskivt *sized down one whole size...


 
Yeah, mal said she also sized down one full size and same size as pigalle 120.


----------



## lilmissb

Sheesh! There's no hope for me then. I have to size down normall to 35 for pigalle 100's so I would need 34 or 34.5 in the LL. Good luck to me finding those!


----------



## mal

^^^ aww, that stinks!


----------



## lilmissb

Ah well, good thing I can't do 120 without a platform then!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> Sheesh! There's no hope for me then. I have to size down normall to 35 for pigalle 100's so I would need 34 or 34.5 in the LL. Good luck to me finding those!



SCP carries the smaller sizes now


----------



## lilmissb

^Really? Temptation, temptation.... :ninja:


----------



## PANda_USC

I don't know if these have been discussed yet, but what do you girls think about these? The  round studs kind of resemble pearls to me...


----------



## Shainerocks

meggyg8r said:


> I love the new finer glitter!! I feel like it will stay attached to the shoe better for some reason. Man, I need to stay away from this thread... I am thisclose to ordering the multi-color glitter NPs even though I am supposed to be saving like crazy!!!



Multi-color glitter NPs!!!
Where can I find a picture of them!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^They're gorgeous! They look like steel balls cut in half and stuck on to me.


----------



## lilmissb

Shainerocks said:


> Multi-color glitter NPs!!!
> Where can I find a picture of them!!!


 
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...uboutin%26_requestid%3D22337%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt


----------



## PANda_USC

gah..I love the finer glitter they're using! That pair of shoes is the newest part of my shopping list along with the studded nudes!


----------



## hya_been

I thought of you when I saw them *Shaine* so what do you think?  Is there any possibility of getting them signed at NM and shipped to you since you can't go to the signing?


----------



## Shainerocks

lilmissb said:


> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...uboutin%26_requestid%3D22337%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt



Thanks, *Lilmissb*!! 
I like them but I think I like the old multicolor better.
Maybe people who own the old multicolor glitters will put their pairs on Ebay to get the new ones!! 
Oh, well...I can dream right?


----------



## Shainerocks

hya_been said:


> I thought of you when I saw them *Shaine* so what do you think?  Is there any possibility of getting them signed at NM and shipped to you since you can't go to the signing?



Thanks for the idea *Hya* but I like the old glitters better.
I think the new multicolor glitters will be available in November.

Do you happen to know how the new multicolors run? I guess they're TTS, right?


----------



## rdgldy

karwood said:


> OHHH! These are so fun and fabulous!!! I might have to pre-order these lovelies!


I am with you- I am so loving these shoes!!!! May need to do the same-need to inquire about sizing though.


----------



## madamelizaking

from what Amitha told me the LC front/ Fetisha back is called titi "teetee" i don't know which one


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, "titi" huh? Is it just me or do you find that funny and rude at the same time? Must just be my juvenile mind!!!

Maybe Shaine, don't knock it you might find a whole lot being flooded on ebay!


----------



## Shainerocks

I hope you're right ^^


----------



## Purrrfect

PANda_USC said:


> I don't know if these have been discussed yet, but what do you girls think about these? The  round studs kind of resemble pearls to me...



LOVE


----------



## alyssa08

I really want the damas knotted platform pump... it's the only thing that is really screaming at me to BUY!! BUY! but I'm sure it will go on sale. 

I also quite like the cute little python bow ballerina and the nude lady claude 100s.

these in a different colorway could also be a must:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1255489656477&ev19=1:68


----------



## lichda

I love that nude rolando!  Anyone have sizing advice for the new rolandos?


----------



## moshi_moshi

i am officially going to have to stay out of this thread.......


----------



## lilmissb

^I second that indeed!


----------



## madamelizaking

^  me too


----------



## caitle

I agree, the older multicolour glitters were better, but the new ones are still beautiful!

I'm waiting for the esoteri booties to go on sale. i think i'm the only person who wants them. which is fine with me if the price goes down...


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmissb* and *Purrfect*, your comments alone pushed me over the edge. Now I am resolute on buying those nudes with the rounded studs. ^_^..too bad the expected shipping date for them is Mid-January...*is it bad that I'm already planning outfits around them..and the articles of clothing aren't even in my possession yet either?*


----------



## melialuvs2shop

PANda_USC said:


> *lilmissb* and *Purrfect*, your comments alone pushed me over the edge. Now I am resolute on buying those nudes with the rounded studs. ^_^..too bad the expected shipping date for them is Mid-January...*is it bad that I'm already planning outfits around them..and the articles of clothing aren't even in my possession yet either?*


 

that's not bad at all...  especially since Saks/NM/BG all tend to deliver much sooner than expected   you have to have outfits lined up to greet the new arrivals!


----------



## Chins4

rdgldy said:


> I am with you- I am so loving these shoes!!!! May need to do the same-need to inquire about sizing though.


 
Me too  Might have to add these to my list.......if anyone tries for size, let me know the result


----------



## savvysgirl

Ooooh lots of new shoes!!! I'm not a lover of the new MC glitters. Im sure they are gorgeous IRL but i think i prefer the old style .. havent seen those IRL yet either but they should be on my feet next week 

*Karwood*, you would totally rock those shoes!! You MUST get them!


----------



## karwood

All at Saks:

*Popi*

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=282574492716290&bmUID=1255539004793&ev19=1:1







*Macarena*

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...282574492709560&bmUID=1255539356429&ev19=2:35






*Staratata*

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...282574492709667&bmUID=1255539489309&ev19=2:33


----------



## karwood

rdgldy said:


> I am with you- I am so loving these shoes!!!! May need to do the same-need to inquire about sizing though.


 
I did end up pre-ordering these. I ordered them in my old VP size. I have bought  the latest styles (Maggie and Lady Page)  in my old VP size. both styles and so far they fit me perfectly.


----------



## PANda_USC

*melialuvs2shop*, that is such an optimistic perspective to have! I think I will use that rationale to legitimize my purchases from now on, : P....not like I should need to legitimize purchases, hehe


----------



## laurenam

Has anyone seen the Fuxia glitter LL's? I'm dying to see a pic.


----------



## sumnboutme

laurenam said:


> Has anyone seen the Fuxia glitter LL's? I'm dying to see a pic.



it's the same color as the fuxia glitter declics


----------



## PANda_USC

*laurenam*, here's the color for reference..sorry if it's been posted before!


----------



## MissPrivé

I love the decollete 868 in black glitter.  Never saw them before...


----------



## lilmissb

Anyone know if the pigalle 100 is coming in any metal patents or the finer glitter?


----------



## jancedtif

^_*__praying and saying*_ Oh please, please, pretty God, let there be a finer 100 glitter pigalle or even a Ron Ron.


----------



## lilmissb

^I'm with ya there!!! I'm almost sure ron rons will come out as they get done in pretty much every seasonal, however the pigalle 100 not so.


----------



## Chins4

Put me on the glitter Pigalle list too!


----------



## japskivt

I want glitter Ron Rons!


----------



## madamelizaking

Ron rona already come in glitter . Scp has marine blue and silver?


----------



## laurenam

OMG, I am dying over here! All these new shoes are making me sweat!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

madamelizaking said:


> Ron rona already come in glitter . Scp has marine blue and silver?


 
Maybe they are referring to the new glitter?


----------



## japskivt

I know. I should have been more specific. The new fine glitter in multi or nude! Can't wait to see what's in store for spring.


----------



## alyssa08

http://www.barneys.com/Beaute Strass/500287193,default,pd.html

beaute pink satin/gold strass. love this combo.


----------



## Alice1979

alyssa08 said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Beaute Strass/500287193,default,pd.html
> 
> beaute pink satin/gold strass. love this combo.


 
Me love


----------



## alyssa08

there's also a few styles on the CL front page on NAP (including glitter stratarata). adorable studded flats! I'm guessing these will be available soon.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Designers/Christian_Louboutin?resType=designer&keywords=louboutin


----------



## hya_been

Haven't seen these before.

Plume Tassel Sandals on NAP UK.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48275


----------



## Alice1979

OMG... studded flats


----------



## prettycitygirl

Alice1979 said:


> OMG... studded flats


 
My reaction as well!  HOLY SMOKES!!


----------



## compulsive

^My reaction also. NEED those!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

NEED those studded flats!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

omg don't even talk about them.... lol


----------



## PANda_USC

^hahaha.


----------



## samhainophobia

The studded flats will be mine.  That's it, forget CCLO.  MINE.  How do CL flats run, anyway?


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Gah.....why did I have to come look at this thread?  Too many shoes I want!  I need someone to somehow completely stop me from going online completely so I don't look at any more shoes!  I need to Christmas shop soon.  

But those studded flats....


----------



## Shainerocks

I'm totally getting those flats.
Does anybody when they will be available?


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah, I meant the finer nude or multi glitter too!  In a pigalle that would be fierce! I would probably wear it every day.... 

*hya* those appeared on the Saks website in plum as punishment for marking down CL's so much on sale...just kidding. When they appeared on Saks we said they looked like a sad horse!

Those studded flats are cute!


----------



## Purrrfect

Oh my,  this is becoming a dangerous thread - I might need to go check in at CCLO.:wondering


----------



## sumnboutme

LouboutinSick said:


> Peter at BG sent me those awhile ago...he might have sizes still...



i think you're thinking of the rollerball flats....that's not what the other girls are talking about...


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh, studded flats!!


----------



## japskivt

Love the studded flats, but I know they will be around 1K. Don't know if I can justify that on a pair of flats.


----------



## meggyg8r

japskivt said:


> Love the studded flats, but I know they will be around 1K. Don't know if I can justify that on a pair of flats.


 
1K?? Really?? Dang!

The candy flats are $675, I would have thought that they would only be a little more expensive than that. Who knows.


----------



## hya_been

Well those python flats that *moshi* wants are around $1K so shouldn't the studded ones be cheaper than that?


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^python flats are only $795? or $695?  not too bad at all!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...at200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat330305\

$695


----------



## hya_been

Wow I was off!  I guess then the studded ones will probably be more expensive.


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^is there something i am missing for those python flats though...are they leather embossed or soemthing..i thought that sounded cheap


----------



## **shoelover**

studded flats  I need them in my life!


----------



## madamelizaking

FYI for you Monique lovers. I tried on the leather and it was the EASIEST thing EVER! Not hell like the suede. It went on immedietly!!


----------



## belairprincess

Liza where was the leather? I haven't seen them anywhere. Sigh...


----------



## madamelizaking

Neiman Marcus  at fashion island. Call and ask for Kim Marconi  There selling out fast (949) 759-1900


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Peter, that's not allowed and you know it. 

(This is not directed at Liza, previous post removed by mods.)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ Peter, that's not allowed and you know it.


 

Go look at all his posts! He's been all over the forum touting that he is the best SA and to e-mail him.... sooo not allowed.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I know. It makes me not want to buy from him ever.

ETA: Ah! He's been removed. Thanks, mods.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ I know. It makes me not want to buy from him ever.


 
 

I reported it.

Edit: Yay it's gone! Thanks mods!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow I missed out on the drama! I assume you're talking about THE Peter T? Hmm, dodgy.

Well I guess that's that. Any new shoe porn?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^Yes, it was Mr. Tay up to no good again. 

Yes, let's get back to shoes! I've been trying to stay out of this thread, but it doesn't seem to work. Somehow, I feel like if I don't comment on the new shoes, I won't be haunted by them, but I am... ush:


----------



## lilmissb

^ Yeah right sunshine, you just keep thinking that.... 

Someone post some new shoes!!! Please? Actually, anyone seen the VG material yet on the ron rons?


----------



## mal

^ *lilmiss* you crack me up! I'll post something for you on the collections thread...


----------



## rdgldy

what did you get???


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> OHHH! These are so fun and fabulous!!! I might have to pre-order these lovelies!



OMG i am SOOOOO IN LOVE with these beauties too!  they are so me!  does anyone know what the style is called?  and when they are expected to arrive?


----------



## rdgldy

I am totally in love with these too!  So cute.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I love them too!


----------



## rdgldy

So then* Naked*, I think we all need them!  I just want to find out about sizing first.


----------



## LilySatine

Ooooh look look look, here are the "New Feticha", peep-toe or slingback! I was so looking forward to see how they'd look ^^
















Also this style which I find quite cute :






Available @ Neiman Marcus!


----------



## eggpudding

^They're adorable! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nico3327

Just got the call that Horatio got in their "new" shipment of Nude/Nude Toe VP's!  I should have mine by this weekend!!!!!   

Alright, these aren't really new but didn't know what thread I should post my excitment in.


----------



## madamelizaking

Lookie Lookie what SCP got in! Going tommorow to check them out!!


----------



## justkell

^^^ thanks for the pics *Liza*, I saw Nicole Richie wore those this past weekend and was wondering what they were! And I really like the new glitter NPs


----------



## adeana

I think the cork new simples are really interesting.  Wonder how they look worn?  Sneak a few modeling pics if you can *Liza*


----------



## Alice1979

Love the new glitter NP! Thank you *madameliza* for the eye candy.


----------



## lilmissb

Awesome, thanks Liza. Are those linen flats?


----------



## PANda_USC

*madamalizaking*, O, look at all the lovelies! Do report back on the new, finer glitter on the NP's, ^_^. I wonder if they look even more amazing in person!


----------



## alyssa08

are those nude new simple 100s?


----------



## madamelizaking

I believe they are 120's but with a 20mm platform  so technicially yes they are


----------



## Beaniebeans

*YES! YES! YES!!*Nude Patent New Simples! Gonna try and head out there tomorrow also!! I've been wanting them for sooooo long  ...at least for sizing...yup..just for sizing


----------



## madamelizaking

Lol!!! If I'm there it def won't be just sizing!


----------



## jancedtif

madamelizaking said:


> Lol!!! If I'm there it def won't be just sizing!


  Umm...hello *Madame*!  You know you can't leave us (meaning me) hanging.  What are you getting?  Oh and will you please price (if you can) the glitter,  NPs.  TIA!


----------



## iMunz

Did anyone get the e-mail from NAP about Christian Louboutin and Barbie?


----------



## madamelizaking

I'm not getting ANYTHING untill I buy my bags. I need need need purses esp the gucci cause I'm using my other gucci as a baby bg and it's black so I "need" a brown. My husband would beg to differ although he's getting me a Chanel for Christmas  well more like me getting it he paying for it hehe. ..  But I prob will buy a pair or 2 during sale season


----------



## ringing_phone

Saks SF had nude new simples too, I tried them on during the CL play day.


----------



## alyssa08

how is sizing running for the new simples? tts? I NEED those 120s.


----------



## MissPrivé

iMunz said:


> Did anyone get the e-mail from NAP about Christian Louboutin and Barbie?


 
I got it, too! I'm really curious about it!


----------



## ashakes

Here are some more resort.  Horatio is sending me pics later, but I know they already received the declics in the fuchsia glitter, nude patent simple pumps, etc.

*BIG KISS aka studded flats are $995.*


----------



## ashakes

Sorry, these are all from the Madison boutique.


----------



## ashakes

More...


----------



## ashakes

Some more classics


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Ugh why must those studded flats be 1K!


----------



## ashakes

Last set...


----------



## Chins4

Thanks for taking the time to post Asha! You are a mine of information  For once I am drawn to a lower heeled shoe - the little black patent ballet style pump is cute for work hmmm.....


----------



## ashakes

No problem ladies! I always get excited for resort stuff. lol


----------



## Alice1979

Love the studded flats, esp in that non-black color. Thank you *asha* for the eye candy.


----------



## meggyg8r

oooooh I need the purple studded flats!!! Almost $1K is ridiculous though! Ugh!

Love those glitter Yoyos too. Hubba! 

Thanks for the photos, *Asha*!


----------



## hya_been

Thank you for the photos *Asha*.  I'm a sucker for purple - are these simple 100s?


----------



## ashakes

You're welcome!  All of the names are attached to the pictures if you place your cursor over the picture, but the above are the simple 100s in lavendar patent. I actually put those aside for me b/c I'm a sucker for anything purple.  I normally am not a big simple/new simple fan, but I can wear them easily for work and love them in fun colors.  *Horatio* will be getting the *lavendar patent in the NEW SIMPLE *if anybody is interested in those over the simples. I think I'm going to go for the simples this time though.


----------



## hya_been

*Asha* you must post modeling pics when you get them (When not if because they are too gorgeous not to get).  I usually don't really like lavender either, but these are gorgeous.  I agree that I think I like that colour better in the Simple than New Simple.


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks for the eye candy *Asha*!  Would you happen to know the price of the Lady Gres and the glitter you yous?


----------



## MichelleD

I've always loved the Lady Gres and it looks like I will be able to get a pair.  I guess I will have to get white and have them dyed. I need some more color in my life.  Any ideas on cost?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Did they redsisign the lady gres a little? platform looks smaller.


----------



## cllover

^Yeah, it looks like they redesigned the Lady Gres based on the lower Lady Claudes.


----------



## maianh_8686

LilySatine said:


> Ooooh look look look, here are the "New Feticha", peep-toe or slingback! I was so looking forward to see how they'd look ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available @ Neiman Marcus!



 I AM SOOOOO IN LOVE WITH THIS


----------



## Beaniebeans

^^me too! Sooooo cute!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks,* Asha*.  They are all really lovely.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *asha!* I love the new redesigned gres pump. It's a bit daintier. And the glitter youyou, wow!


----------



## erinmiyu

i like the new lady gres, too.


----------



## ringing_phone

alyssa08 said:


> how is sizing running for the new simples? tts? I NEED those 120s.


 

I took a 40.5 in them, and I'm a 41 in the Ron Rons I just purchased.  Hopefully that helps?  I'm still trying to figure out what is tts for me!


----------



## ashakes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Did they redsisign the lady gres a little? platform looks smaller.


 
Yes they don't have as thick of a platform; that's why they are called "Gres" and not "Lady Gres"...CL and his names. 

I didn't inquire about prices.  I am sure the new simple is still $695 and the regular simple is $565 if memory serves me right.  It's been a long time since I have purchased a simple pump. lol

So, these are the remaining pics I got.  I am really loving the fuchsia glitter, but I am waiting for an open toe shoe.


----------



## ashakes

These are all from the Horatio Street boutique.


----------



## ashakes

Last set...some are repeats.


----------



## Alice1979

I'm loving the multi glitter declic. Thank you for the lovely pics, *asha*.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks for the pics *Asha!* You rock!


----------



## madamelizaking

Just got back.  the rolandos...but that's not a "new" cl lol..the MC glitters were a good alternative to the original, but I still preffer the old. You know those little bottles w/fine glitter? It literall looks like that and feels like sand paper?... The Lady sling is a lot more comfortable than the feticha, but I want it closed back. They didn't have any MC glitters to try on but the rolando's were tts and the lady slings were as well 


OOH i'm loving the lady sling in black patent though..


----------



## Shainerocks

Thanks, Asha! 
Those multi glitter Declics are calling my name. How do they run?


----------



## lilmissb

Are they declic 120's? They don't look like 140 to me.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> Are they declic 120's? They don't look like 140 to me.


 
Yep they are 120s


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks naked! They're


----------



## dreachick2384

I thought the ones on saks(?) are 140 if I remember correctly


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

dreachick2384 said:


> I thought the ones on saks(?) are 140 if I remember correctly


 
yep they are


----------



## dreachick2384

Hmm...would I want a 120 or a 140....
Hell, they're uncomfy as it is in a 120, may as well go balls to the wall and do 140!


----------



## lilmissb

^LOL! haven't heard balls to the wall before.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ahahahha balls to the wall! U go girl!


----------



## madamelizaking

they're 120s for sure and I"m def going for 140 lol. OMG the nude glitter on the NP is so hot. I'd get htat instead of the MC if i were you girls.


----------



## dreachick2384

Lol balls to the wall.....thank my husband for that one


----------



## lilmissb

I love nude glitter better andyway Liza.


----------



## Shainerocks

Does Madison carry the nude glitter?


----------



## Beaniebeans

Went to SCP today with the Nude Patent New Simple on the brain. 
I literally missed my size by an hour (someone just bought the last in my size),  Size-wise, they are 1/2 size smaller than previous seasons, so TTS for me now. 
I saw the Cork New Simples, and honestly, I wasn't interested at all (ew, ALL cork??) 
...then I tried them... WOW. LOVE THEM!! The color looks amazing on (a truer nude for me, with a slight yellow tone), and they are really comfy! They would look great with a skirt or shorts. 
I LOVE THEM... and GOT them! 

Here are some quick phone pics, and they seriously DO NOT do them justice.


----------



## PANda_USC

*beaniebeans*, congrats!!! Those shoes will match a ton of outfits!


----------



## adeana

Ohh!  Congrats!  I was eyeing those!  FAB!!


----------



## lilmissb

Hey *beanie* they look fabulous!!!


----------



## aeross

I don't usually peak in here as I get too tempted !

Congrats on the Corks *Beaniebeans* I think I am the only person to have a UHG involving Cork ( Cork VPs ) They look so much better on than people imagine don't they

I'm not looking any further back or I'll want Calypso's again lol

xx


----------



## Alice1979

*Beaniebeans*, they look gorgeous on you. Congrats.


----------



## samhainophobia

Wow, I actually like the redesigned (Lady) Gres now -- I've always disliked it.  Go figure.  I think it looks great.

And that nude glitter is TDF.  Good thing I don't wear slingbacks and think I can live without another pair of nude peeptoes...


----------



## moshi_moshi

*beanie* - they look awesome!  i've never seen all cork before!

*aeross* - they made cork vps?!  i'd love to see a photo of those!


----------



## lolitablue

Is this a regular NP?  I wonder if they come in other colors!!!


----------



## brintee

Cute *Beanie*!


----------



## laurenam

Anyone know the price on these babies?


----------



## tivogirl

^^ not sure, but the leather ones (WANT the nudes!) on NeimanMarcus.com are $895: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D7968


----------



## erinmiyu

those look like 140s on neimans...are the ones above 100s?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

erinmiyu said:


> those look like 140s on neimans...are the ones above 100s?


 
yes


----------



## sara999

they're two different shoes. the ones tivogirl posted have the bianca platform and the ones asha posted are lady claudes but with the lady gres styling


----------



## tivogirl

Ahhh good eye sara! I'm still learning


----------



## japskivt

The lady Gres look like the You You with a knot, right?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

japskivt said:


> The lady Gres look like the You You with a knot, right?


 
No, the sides are cut differently.


----------



## Miss_Q

I don't know which pair I want more Satin Gres, You You Mulitglitter or this pair from NM http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod93930006&parentId=cat24660734&masterId=cat5130731&index=8&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat24660734


----------



## sumnboutme

Miss_Q said:


> I don't know which pair I want more Satin Gres, You You Mulitglitter or this pair from NM http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat24660734



Lady Lynch for sure


----------



## erinmiyu

i agree about the lady lynch! although i don't know if i can personally walk in nearly 5" heels without a platform.


----------



## sakura

moshi_moshi said:


> *beanie* - they look awesome!  i've never seen all cork before!
> 
> *aeross* - they made cork vps?!  i'd love to see a photo of those!



Saks had them in 2007.


----------



## rilokiley

I'm really liking the satin Gres... I hope they come in more colors!


----------



## japskivt

rilokiley said:


> I'm really liking the satin Gres... I hope they come in more colors!



AFAIK - they are coming in colored leopard satin, the color from neiman marcus print, the white, and black.


----------



## erinmiyu

oooh leopard satin sounds awesome!


----------



## rilokiley

japskivt said:


> AFAIK - they are coming in colored leopard satin, the color from neiman marcus print, the white, and black.




Thanks!  What do you mean by the NM print?  Sorry if I missed this.


----------



## japskivt

rilokiley said:


> Thanks!  What do you mean by the NM print?  Sorry if I missed this.



That crazy rasta looking print they have on the Gres Bianca looking shoe. Its on NM or BG's website.


----------



## prettycitygirl

Does anyone have a contact for me at for the Horatio store?  What's their return/exchange policy?  Do they ship?


----------



## Alice1979

prettycitygirl said:


> Does anyone have a contact for me at for the Horatio store? What's their return/exchange policy? Do they ship?


 
You can try Michael. He's very nice. I think it's exchange only within 7 (?) days and shipping to the states is $20 and no tax to Texas.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Alice1979 said:


> You can try Michael. He's very nice. I think it's exchange only within 7 (?) days and shipping to the states is $20 and no tax to Texas.


 
No tax to Wisconsin!


----------



## Shainerocks

Tax to Connecticut.


----------



## moshi_moshi

no tax to PA & NJ also!


----------



## Purrrfect

prettycitygirl said:


> Does anyone have a contact for me at for the Horatio store?  What's their return/exchange policy?  Do they ship?



Amy / Peter....Just ordered the red stud pigalles and was charged tax to California.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Purrrfect said:


> Amy / Peter....Just ordered the red stud pigalles and was charged tax to California.


 
You have to be charged tax because there a CL boutiques in your stage


----------



## PANda_USC

*purrrfect*, how much were they!?!??! I am in love with that style...ever since *alice1979* did her reveal...apparently you and I have very similar tastes!


----------



## Purrrfect

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> You have to be charged tax because there a CL boutiques in your stage



Yeah, but I was hoping that like Saks they could just over look that fact. hahaha


----------



## meaghan<3

no tax in MA


----------



## Purrrfect

PANda_USC said:


> *purrrfect*, how much were they!?!??! I am in love with that style...ever since *alice1979* did her reveal...apparently you and I have very similar tastes!




Funny, thanks to* your *reveal I bought the Maggies in the lilac and blue suede recently...love them, it was great to see them on you.  Otherwise, I don't know that I would have got them - sort of like a dress on a hanger might be fabulous, but unless it is seen on...one might disregard its true potential. Though I am missing your fabulous chanel bag to go with them.  That is a perfect combo. Congrats.

The red stud pigalles 120 were $995, same as the blacks.  I found the black pigalle 120 in SCP but while tracking them down, I stumbled across the reds at Horatio.  I passed on them at first but after getting the blacks....I loved them so much, I went after the red (and I agree - *alice1979*'s reveal was a nice visual to get a sense for how the reds would look on).  My "stud collection" is complete.  (sounds funny saying that - hehehe).


----------



## PANda_USC

*purrrfect*, how do you feel they run? half or a full size bigger than normal? I am in love with the red studded pigalle...soooo fierce

I'm so happy you got the maggies! I hope you have a lot of ensembles to match them with...I am having that problem..I love purples but..don't have that much purple clothes...

*P.S: you can never have too many studs(pun intended)*


----------



## Purrrfect

PANda_USC said:


> *purrrfect*, how do you feel they run? half or a full size bigger than normal? I am in love with the red studded pigalle...soooo fierce
> 
> I'm so happy you got the maggies! I hope you have a lot of ensembles to match them with...I am having that problem..I love purples but..don't have that much purple clothes...
> 
> *P.S: you can never have too many studs(pun intended)*



The studs/pigalle run really big to me.  I normally take a 38.5 but on some styles like MC and Altadama...I go up to a 39 to avoid any hint of toe overhang (hate that).  So, I thought a 38.5 would be perfect....not so, I need a 38, but could only find a 38.5 in both.  I have already played with the blacks and figured out the perfect combo of a heel grip and toe padding to make them work...but I would say go a 1/2 down from your normal size.

Oh, I love the Maggies...I have not had a chance to wear them yet, I like you need to play with them and figure out the perfect way / items to pair them with...but I just love looking at them for now, so that is good. 

Studs....hahahaha


----------



## ceseeber

I just got an email from the West Hollywood Boutique. They have the following in new:
Bianca 140 in black kid
Rosella Flat in black canvas
New Piaf 85mm in black kid
Lady Sling 100mm in cork
Rolando 120mm in black patent
Alta Spritney 140mm in turquoise
Nude VP 120mm in limited quantity


----------



## sumnboutme

ceseeber said:


> I just got an email from the West Hollywood Boutique. They have the following in new:
> Bianca 140 in black kid
> Rosella Flat in black canvas
> New Piaf 85mm in black kid
> Lady Sling 100mm in cork
> Rolando 120mm in black patent
> *Alta Spritney 140mm in turquoise*
> Nude VP 120mm in limited quantity



i wonder if this is the Alta Spritney:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D26172


----------



## ashakes

sumnboutme said:


> i wonder if this is the Alta Spritney:
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D26172


 

No, I pictured the Alta Spritney. It's this


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *Asha*!


----------



## karwood

*asha, *you totally rock!! Thanks for posting all pics!



carlinha said:


> OMG i am SOOOOO IN LOVE with these beauties too! they are so me! does anyone know what the style is called? and when they are expected to arrive?


 
This style is called *Greissimo*


----------



## karwood

I know these styles have been posted, but I did get a chance to view the lookbook for the Resort Collection.  Here are the names of some of the styles;

*Greissimo*






*Parisienne*





*Maloko*





*Greissimo Mule*





*Coussin*





*Pique Cire*


----------



## shockboogie

^^The Parisienne reminds me of Dries Van Noten.


----------



## karwood

*Melita* top left            *Lady Claude Strass* top right       *Ulona* bottom right


----------



## PANda_USC

*karwood*, thank you so much for posting! I am in love with all of the strass!


----------



## karwood

*Star Prive* top left *Alta Spritney*top right *Melita* bottom right


----------



## PANda_USC

*karwood*, stop ce moment!! aww..now I'm going to have to re-prioritize my Chanel/CL shopping list...


----------



## brintee

Ohh I like the Melita! Thanks* karwood*!


----------



## karwood

*Banana*. Will be available in navy, nude, black  and lipstick patent leather.


----------



## karwood

*Greisimmo* will be available in black nappa, natural juta, multi-color and black/white damas fabric. The *Greissimo Mule* will be avaialble in gold nappa laminato, lipstick suede and turquoise suede.


----------



## brintee

OMG I NEED the Greisimmo in multi-color and black/white damas fabric! Are these from NM?


----------



## karwood

brintee said:


> OMG I NEED the Greisimmo in multi-color and black/white damas fabric! Are these from NM?


 
yup

There will also be  patent leather VPs in mint and camel color. There are no pics for these.


----------



## brintee

Can I pre-order them somehow??



karwood said:


> yup


----------



## karwood

brintee said:


> Can I pre-order them somehow??


 
Some of these styles are available for pre-order online at BG and NM. If not,  you can contact your SA from NM or BG and let them know which you are interested in buying.  They will notify you once the style  is available for pre-order or purchase.


----------



## brintee

Thansk, just emailed *Sabrina*!  



karwood said:


> Some of these styles are available for pre-order online at BG and NM. If not, you can contact your SA from NM or BG and let them know which you are interested in buying. They will notify you once the style is available for pre-order or purchase.


----------



## indypup

*SWOON!*  I adore the Greisimmo, especially the black and white damas!  Thank you for posting, *karwood*!


----------



## Nico3327

Thanks Karwood!  Those Lady Lynch Strass are TDF...


----------



## PANda_USC

*nico3327*, I agree!..I wonder what colors they're coming in...


----------



## japskivt

Thanks for the info *Karwood*!


----------



## CCKL

LC strass 

Thanks for the pics *karwood*


----------



## moshi_moshi

karwood said:


> yup
> 
> There will also be patent leather VPs in mint and camel color. There are no pics for these.


 
thanks karwood!!

mint?!!!  i would love to see photos of this when available.... like seafoam green?


----------



## moshi_moshi

ceseeber said:


> I just got an email from the West Hollywood Boutique. They have the following in new:
> Bianca 140 in black kid
> *Rosella Flat in black canvas*
> New Piaf 85mm in black kid
> Lady Sling 100mm in cork
> Rolando 120mm in black patent
> Alta Spritney 140mm in turquoise
> Nude VP 120mm in limited quantity


 
anyone know what the rosella flat looks like?


----------



## sumnboutme

moshi_moshi said:


> anyone know what the rosella flat looks like?


----------



## purplepinky

> mint?!!! i would love to see photos of this when available.... like seafoam green


?

My thoughts EXACTLY!!!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Omg I need lady Claude strass


----------



## sumnboutme

madamelizaking said:


> Omg I need lady Claude strass



Me too.... anyone know the price?


----------



## kuromi-chan

^ me three!!  must...have...


----------



## karwood

sumnboutme said:


> Me too.... anyone know the price?


 
YIKES!! The retail price in the look book for the Lady Claude Strass is $3,175!


----------



## Purrrfect

karwood said:


> YIKES!! The retail price in the look book for the Lady Claude Strass is $3,175!



OUCH! Too rich for me...
Is this the shoe Kim on the Housewives Of Atlanta had on last night's episode ?


----------



## PANda_USC

*purrfect*..oh wow..I thought most of the Strass Loubies averaged around $2800...

....that show is my guilty pleasure..::blushes::


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Purrrfect said:


> OUCH! Too rich for me...
> Is this the shoe Kim on the Housewives Of Atlanta had on last night's episode ?


 
No, her's the the Samira Strass.... ron ron style.


----------



## sumnboutme

karwood said:


> YIKES!! The retail price in the look book for the Lady Claude Strass is $3,175!



OUCH


----------



## natassha68

*Karwood*, Thank you so much for the eye candy !! 

I took a peek at the lookbook at BG yesterday, alot of the same styles as NM, along with those were Glitter Pigalle 120's, greasepaint hyper prive's in 4 color's !!!!....those were the most memorable to me.


----------



## purplepinky

Ladies, I NEED to own a pair of these shoes in the turquoise suede....so should I get the Greissimo Mule or the Alta Spritney???? Please help!!! I attached a pic, courtesy of the Karwood of the Spritney's because I know the names for Resort are all still new to us.

These are the Greissimo's on bergdorffs.
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat330305


----------



## kuromi-chan

^ personally, i'm in love with the Greissimo's in that turquoise suede!    but they are both lovely choices!  good luck with your decision!


----------



## LavenderIce

natassha68 said:


> *Karwood*, Thank you so much for the eye candy !!
> 
> I took a peek at the lookbook at BG yesterday, alot of the same styles as NM, along with those were Glitter Pigalle 120's, *greasepaint* hyper prive's in 4 color's !!!!....those were the most memorable to me.


 

Greasepaint is back???  Glitter Pigalle 120?  What color?


----------



## Alice1979

*purplepinky*, I like the greissimo better.

*karwood*, thank you for the new pics. Love the LC strass.


----------



## purplepinky

THanks for the input Kuromi and Alice!! I really appreciate it. I just want to make sure I place the pre order before they are sold out.....the turquoise suede is TDF!!


----------



## dreachick2384

Grease? What!? Where?!


----------



## shockboogie

I'm interested in the greasepaint colors!!!


----------



## natassha68

Ladies, I beleive the greasepaint color's were 

Storm
Bronze
Silver &
Pink   HTH


----------



## natassha68

Silver and Pink 


LavenderIce said:


> Greasepaint is back???  Glitter Pigalle 120?  What color?


----------



## hya_been

Thanks *natasha* is storm a grey or is it more blueish?


----------



## shockboogie

Thank you* natassha68*!


----------



## natassha68

Unfortunately, I didn't see the color just showed a picture of the style with the colors they bought for the store, I would assume it would be on the grayish side myself


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

natassha68 said:


> Ladies, I beleive the greasepaint color's were
> 
> Storm
> Bronze
> Silver &
> Pink   HTH




Hyper Prive + Greasepaint = happy nerdy


----------



## LavenderIce

natassha68 said:


> Silver and Pink


 

Thanks for the intel natassha!  I was trying to resist the new glitter, but between the LL and the Pigalle 120s, I just might give in.


----------



## natassha68

Your welcome Ladies 


Me too *Nerdy* !

*Lav* I think the glitter Pigalles are going to be the regular glitter not the new fine glitter


----------



## LavenderIce

natassha68 said:


> Your welcome Ladies
> 
> 
> Me too *Nerdy* !
> 
> *Lav* I think the glitter Pigalles are going to be the regular glitter not the new fine glitter


 
I'll have to shift my attention to the LL or Declic 140s instead then.


----------



## adeana

karwood said:


> yup
> 
> There will also be  patent leather VPs in mint and camel color. There are no pics for these.



Is this the mint?


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks Nat! Hope it's a pretty pink grease!


----------



## PANda_USC

*natassha*, thank you for all of the info! I wonder what the "storm" color looks like..and the pink!..too many beautiful shoes + not enough $ =sadness


----------



## madamelizaking

After this sale season i'm saving up for strass...that's it. I"m getting 3 pairs next months and after that a BAN on CLs till I have strass in my life. End. Of. Story. I need those lady claude's


----------



## PANda_USC

*madamelizaking*, ON A MISSION! What color strass are you considering?


----------



## sumnboutme

greasepaint?    pink glitter pigalles?  

grow money tree!  GROW!!


----------



## PANda_USC

^*sumnaboutme*, ::gives miracle-gro to your money tree to accelerate growth::


----------



## sumnboutme

^^thanks *panda *


----------



## madamelizaking

I want the aurora borealis Lady CLaude...oh my god my heart is palpitating... but from what I can read it says fire opal gold...and i'll take that one too!! Which store is this for??


----------



## sumnboutme

^NM, i think


----------



## PANda_USC

*madamelizaking*, those colors some phenomenal!! I hope you get both pairs. I'm loving me some STRASS too!


----------



## madamelizaking

Oooh maybe I can convince my friends mom to get then for me at 30% off and I'll give her the commision she would have. Ooh my dream is becoming a reality!!!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

^*madamelizaking*, that sounds like a fantastic plan and a great way to ensure you get your Strass beauties! Work those connections!!


----------



## Chins4

natassha68 said:


> Ladies, I beleive the greasepaint color's were
> 
> Storm
> Bronze
> Silver &
> Pink HTH


 
Uh oh, I could be in trouble here...................


----------



## natassha68

I know, greasepaint and glitter = OUT OF CONTROL !!


----------



## natassha68

madamelizaking said:


> I want the aurora borealis Lady CLaude...oh my god my heart is palpitating... but from what I can read it says fire opal gold...and i'll take that one too!! Which store is this for??


----------



## japskivt

Glad to hear grease is coming back! I hope other stores pick it up in other styles.


----------



## brintee

Yes, me too 



Chins4 said:


> Uh oh, I could be in trouble here...................


----------



## honeyspice

Thanks for the update Karwood! 
Is the Star Prive a gold glitter?


----------



## LavenderIce

honeyspice said:


> Thanks for the update Karwood!
> Is the Star Prive a gold glitter?


 
From what I saw of the lookbook, the Star Prive is not glitter, but studs like this:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat330305


----------



## PANda_USC

*lavender ice*, that's what I thought too!


----------



## natassha68

Resort spring at Hiershleifer's, for more info ask for Penney she's GREAT!!

Banana 140  looks like gray/white watersnake, Bianca Sling 140 in black patent, discolola 140 in silver nappa, Very Jaws & Lady sling


----------



## PANda_USC

*natassha*, thanks again for all of the pics!!!!! shoe p0rn!!


----------



## carlinha

thanks for all the new pics ladies!!!

resort collection has me weak in the knees... 

*natassha* - the banana in watersnake has me


----------



## natassha68

Your welcome Ladies ... I know *C* me too


----------



## japskivt

I haven't seen anything I like.  I like some styles and some materials but nothing together. I can't do slingbacks so a lot is out and so are the NP and VP.


----------



## lilmissb

WOWOWOWOWOW!!!!

I have missed a lot. Those LC strass are TDF!!! 

Thanks for the pics ladies!

Banana? How diff to the VP are they? Thicker platform, smaller vamp?  VP's in mint patent? Wow. Hang on now I see the difference in Penney's photos. Oh my!!!

GREASEPAINT!!! I'm there!!! What colours? Silver? I have been looking for silver for a long time to replace my jolies and pigalles.

Ewwwww to the very jaws.


----------



## evanescent

oh dear god. lady claude strass 

lady claudes are probably my favouritest style of CLs and IN STRASS?? 

thank you so much for sharing the pics ladies!!


----------



## honeyspice

Thanks LavenderIce & Panda_USC!  I was curious to know what the Star Prive is like. Hmmmm Studs Ooh-la-la!


----------



## sxcruz22

I hope they do a white and gray water skin lace up for the guys .  I really like how they look on those heels.


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you for the pics *natassha*. I'm intrigued by the banana, esp in that watersnake.


----------



## justkell

To me that banana looks almost like white eel and python, just by the look of the seams and the pattern of the snake skin, but i could be wrong


----------



## Beaniebeans

I actually REALLY like how the Very Jaws look   I wanna try on as soon as it's here in Cali.* Natasha *- any idea on prices?


----------



## **shoelover**

Thanks for the eye candy natassha68's . 

I'm not feeling the love for the resort collection yet...


----------



## lilmissb

*Kell* I thought so too. It has the tell tale eel seams but I wasn't sure. Glad someone else spotted it.


----------



## dreachick2384

I agree with some ladies about not totally loving resort things yet...I want the yellow multi damas fabric ones, but only on sale. I like the banana, but my vp's will always be my #1. I think for my collection in general, I'd like some cool vp's (hopefully something grease or maybe a glittart), and I love the fetichas/biancas (cramberry from fall though!), but I'm starting to not need any more open toes. I tend to do much better with fall collections.


----------



## natassha68

your welcome 





Alice1979 said:


> Thank you for the pics *natassha*. I'm intrigued by the banana, esp in that watersnake.


----------



## natassha68

No, sorry, Call Penney Hirshleifer&#8217;s, Inc.
2080 Northern Blvd.
Manhasset, NY  11030
(516) 627-3566





Beaniebeans said:


> I actually REALLY like how the Very Jaws look   I wanna try on as soon as it's here in Cali.* Natasha *- any idea on prices?


----------



## natassha68

Your :welcome2:





**shoelover** said:


> Thanks for the eye candy natassha68's .
> 
> I'm not feeling the love for the resort collection yet...


----------



## PANda_USC

*natassha*, I got so excited because I saw on your sig, you waned a patent blush Chanel and I saw one on bonanzle..but then I realized it was the classic size....I hope you find her!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

omg i was a bad girl and went to Horatio & Madison today!! I tried on the *black watersnake declics* and wow wow wow!!  I can't belive those shoes in person! I could not justify that heel height thought... 

The new *glitter pink declics* are TDF!!! The *yoyo in nude glitter* was also amazing...   

There was a woman trying on the *thigh-high circus boots* while I was at Madison- she looked very modelesque and she was rocking the boots! 

The *nude acid python* continues to make my heart flutter.  Nothing really new yet except i did see the *violet studded flats*!  I think next week and the week after new stuff will be coming in.

Also- i tried on the *nubuck black python decoltissimo* and i really loved them- which was unexpected.

Horatio has a new shipment of *Black Patent New Simples!*!! I bought them after weeks of trying to find them in black patent in my size yay!!  

Just a quick run down on what is at Horatio and Madison that i thought may be of interest- not really new but just a refresher on what asha, natassha and others have posted in the past:

Pollack Python New Simples in a few sizes (this is an older style)
Altadama Nubuck
Declic in black and in the grey/white watersnake
Pink & Nude glitter declics (new)
Glitter (i think NPs- the new one in nude)
Python Miss Boxe - i saw roccia and nude
Lots and lots of croc!
New Simple 120s: nude leather, black patent, and a few other great neutrals!
Esoteri booties in black/white and black/black
Simple 85s in grey metal and the other standard colors
Barbie Pink and Black patent Decoclico 140s
Black Patent Rolando

Madison has black python helmuts, amazing nude/off white? *croc altadamas* - this was by far the most amazing CL shoe i've ever laid eyes on!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

natassha68 said:


> Madison also has these  croc altadamas, black and roccia lizard madame claudes, python nubuck pigalle 100



these are the crocs that almost made me faint at Madison.


----------



## PANda_USC

*nerdybirdy*, do you know what shade of violet the studded flats were?(barney purple..purple with red undertones etc)


----------



## carlinha

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> these are the crocs that almost made me faint at Madison.



ME TOO!!!!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks soo much for the update Nerdy!!





NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> omg i was a bad girl and went to Horatio & Madison today!! I tried on the *black watersnake declics* and wow wow wow!!  I can't belive those shoes in person! I could not justify that heel height thought...
> 
> The new *glitter pink declics* are TDF!!! The *yoyo in nude glitter* was also amazing...
> 
> There was a woman trying on the *thigh-high circus boots* while I was at Madison- she looked very modelesque and she was rocking the boots!
> 
> The *nude acid python* continues to make my heart flutter.  Nothing really new yet except i did see the *violet studded flats*!  I think next week and the week after new stuff will be coming in.
> 
> Also- i tried on the *nubuck black python decoltissimo* and i really loved them- which was unexpected.
> 
> Horatio has a new shipment of *Black Patent New Simples!*!! I bought them after weeks of trying to find them in black patent in my size yay!!
> 
> Just a quick run down on what is at Horatio and Madison that i thought may be of interest- not really new but just a refresher on what asha, natassha and others have posted in the past:
> 
> Pollack Python New Simples in a few sizes (this is an older style)
> Altadama Nubuck
> Declic in black and in the grey/white watersnake
> Pink & Nude glitter declics (new)
> Glitter (i think NPs- the new one in nude)
> Python Miss Boxe - i saw roccia and nude
> Lots and lots of croc!
> New Simple 120s: nude leather, black patent, and a few other great neutrals!
> Esoteri booties in black/white and black/black
> Simple 85s in grey metal and the other standard colors
> Barbie Pink and Black patent Decoclico 140s
> Black Patent Rolando
> 
> Madison has black python helmuts, amazing nude/off white? *croc altadamas* - this was by far the most amazing CL shoe i've ever laid eyes on!!


----------



## dreachick2384

Love the updates, thanks Nerdy!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

PANda_USC said:


> *nerdybirdy*, do you know what shade of violet the studded flats were?(barney purple..purple with red undertones etc)



they were a light purple actually- pastel


----------



## sumnboutme

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> these are the crocs that almost made me faint at Madison.



i die


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, thanks Nerdy! Those croc AD's are TDF!!!


----------



## purplepinky

Thanks so much for all the updates ladies!! Much appreciated.


----------



## PANda_USC

*nerdybirdy*, thank you!!! I wonder if they'll make studded pigalle in lavender/lilac...


----------



## purplepinky

*NERDY*....I've been wondering since the updates started coming out about the NUDE glitters....do they actually look nude or more gold, because in the pictures on Bergdorff's they look to be more of a gold glitter? Also, pardon my ignorance...but you said you saw the nude glitter yoyos....which style is yoyo again? TIA!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

purplepinky said:


> *NERDY*....I've been wondering since the updates started coming out about the NUDE glitters....do they actually look nude or more gold, because in the pictures on Bergdorff's they look to be more of a gold glitter? Also, pardon my ignorance...but you said you saw the nude glitter yoyos....which style is yoyo again? TIA!!!



they do look more like a light gold to me- so beautiful!! don't feel ignorant! i still confuse some of the styles that i own!!  Yoyo is below- this is a pic from the greasepaint yoyo and i think it's similar in color to the new ones if i had to compare


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

the studded flat


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

This is declic in multi glitter


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

nude np glitter  so pretty!!


----------



## hya_been

I'm loving the lilac, and with the picture smaller, the nude glitter declic almost looks strass to me!


----------



## PANda_USC

*nerdybirdy*, you're a saint for posting these pics up!! O..now I'm interested in the nude glitter NPs...my want list is never going to "come true" at this rate...


----------



## Bethc

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> the studded flat


 
I  these!!  I saw them @ Madison yesterday.  

I bought the black suede/studed toe flats @ BG today...  somehow I'll probably wind up with these too... the lt. lilac color is really pretty!


----------



## carlinha

thanks for the pics *nerdy*!


----------



## dreachick2384

I can't see any of the pics. Anyone else having that issue?


----------



## Beaniebeans

natassha68 said:


> No, sorry, Call Penney Hirshleifers, Inc.
> 2080 Northern Blvd.
> Manhasset, NY 11030
> (516) 627-3566


 
Ooh thank you!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> the studded flat



WHYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## purplepinky

Thanks NERDY!!! Much appreciated. Ps...those glitter declics are TO DIE!


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh gosh, i LOVE the Very Jaws and nude glitter NP's!!  Do we know colour ways of the VJ's yet?


----------



## Miss_Q

Saks has *Gres* available for pre-order in Black & Ivory

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446239660&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&bmUID=1256571700613&ev19=1:4


----------



## japskivt

What size should I get? AHHH!


----------



## Miss_Q

japskivt said:


> What size should I get? AHHH!


 
My thoughts EXACTLY!! I need these babies in Black!


----------



## meggyg8r

Oooh the ivory would make a gorgeous wedding shoe!


----------



## Miss_Q

These are different than the ones posted earlier. These are made of Leather instead of Satin.


----------



## sumnboutme

Striped Rosella Flats also available for pre-order:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...282574492716187&bmUID=1256582128600&ev19=1:86


----------



## moshi_moshi

sumnboutme said:


> Striped Rosella Flats also available for pre-order:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...282574492716187&bmUID=1256582128600&ev19=1:86


 
those are just so cute! but i am going to have to save up for python and greasepaint hps!


----------



## sumnboutme

^^i'm with you on that   can't wait for greasepaint!


----------



## moshi_moshi

i'm going to have to construct a new wishlist!


----------



## madamelizaking

Anyone have a pic of Marron Glace Rolando? I might be getting it from Nordies (holding off for the sale though to see if it goes on sale  )


----------



## hya_been

I'm terrible with colour names for this season - is this marron glace?
http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christ...athersharknosetipplatformpumpon120mmheel.aspx


----------



## madamelizaking

Yes! I just found that webpage too! THx 

I was kinda worried the color would be too overpowering in the shoe..but heck no! I think I love it more than black!!


----------



## madamelizaking

delete


----------



## hya_been

What about your ban Liza?!


----------



## madamelizaking

I already have the funds for it all!!!  I'm going to do a HUGE reveal around Christmas


----------



## savvysgirl

Do you think they will go to sale *Liza*? I keep wanting to buy but im trying to 'behave' myself!


----------



## hya_been

Bob Ellis might be shipping again and Brintee got the red rolandos for under $500 including shipping from them...


----------



## savvysgirl

They might not ship outside the US? Actually i think i also read they didnt have the Rolandos but thank you.


----------



## brintee

^^They have the Rolandos, but I thought I remember reading that color wasn't on sale even though my Rouge ones were. Someone called about them I think. I dunno whats up with Bob Ellis and this different info they give to everyone who calls...


----------



## savvysgirl

Thanks for that *brintee*. Do you have the email address at all?


----------



## brintee

I have two:

bdowlingbobellis@aol.com & bill@bobellisshoes.com


----------



## madamelizaking

Brintee, the rouge rolando's were on sale?!?!

I'm pretty sure the marron glace will go on sale at neimans, they've had them for over 2 seasons now.


----------



## sakura

madamelizaking said:


> I'm pretty sure the marron glace will go on sale at neimans, they've had them for over 2 seasons now.



Neimans has the camel patent Rolandos, not the marron glace patent.


----------



## madamelizaking

Oops meant nordies


----------



## madamelizaking

just called bob ellis and they said no sale right now


----------



## lilmissb

^It's over already? But brintee just got hers.  Sorry Liza


----------



## brintee

Oh no!! Already over?? Sorry* liza*! Yes, mine were 33% off...


----------



## madamelizaking

THat's ok... i'll get a better deal at nordies anyway


----------



## ChiSq

Hi Ladies,

I am totally in love with this style, but I am not sure about the print. It kind of makes me flutter, but my SO saw it and said Ew. What do you think?

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml;jsessionid=3PE22EAUCDZAYCQAAKNBPVI?itemId=prod48270004&parentId=cat208401&masterId=cat261003&index=13&cmCat=cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401


----------



## erinmiyu

i love the print, but i actually prefer a smaller peep on the toe.


----------



## sumnboutme

ChiSq said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am totally in love with this style, but I am not sure about the print. It kind of makes me flutter, but my SO saw it and said Ew. What do you think?
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401


 
I'm with your SO on that one...then again, we all have different tastes so I say if you like it then go for it!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Does anyone know if Neiman's or Barney's or Saks or Nordstrom's is going to be carrying the No. Prive Nude Glitters and the Hyper Prives in Greasepaint(Pink and Storm colors)? And when they're expected to be in stock? I am going to do some running around downtown next week during my lunch break but I was hoping to try them on in only one store and make a quick purchase!

*
Thank you in advance!!!*


----------



## carlinha

PANda_USC said:


> Does anyone know if Neiman's or Barney's or Saks or Nordstrom's is going to be carrying the No. Prive Nude Glitters and the Hyper Prives in Greasepaint(Pink and Storm colors)? And when they're expected to be in stock? I am going to do some running around downtown next week during my lunch break but I was hoping to try them on in only one store and make a quick purchase!
> 
> *
> Thank you in advance!!!*



panda, as far as i know, BERGDORF GOODMAN definitely ordered these shoes for their resort collection....

the glitters are already in store

the greasepaint has not arrived yet


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, thank you!! Darn it..San Francisco doesn't have a Bergdorf....or a CL boutique...hm..maybe a trip to the LA store is in order...


----------



## carlinha

PANda_USC said:


> *carlinha*, thank you!! Darn it..San Francisco doesn't have a Bergdorf....or a CL boutique...hm..maybe a trip to the LA store is in order...



i don't know if neimans will carry it since they are sister stores....


----------



## lilmissb

BG is only in NY anyway. NM *may* carry it as carlinha said they are sister stores and they can stok the same items. The online inventory is usually the same although isn't BG seen as the "prestige" brand??? They do have exclusives don't they?


----------



## madamelizaking

I'd rather buy from BG to avoid tax!! anyone know if BG is getting the Lady Claude Strass??


----------



## PANda_USC

*madamelizaking*, I wanna know too!! I hope you get your fire opal..? I want the red ones!!! And did you get your chanel flap?!?! ^_^


----------



## madamelizaking

End of Nov


----------



## PANda_USC

^will she be your first Chanel? The one you picked out is timeless!!


----------



## lilmissb

So true Liza!!! I forgot that if you buy from BG you don't get tax. Duh! :shame:


----------



## madamelizaking

yes ma'am . I'm contemplating getting two but my heart is set on getting an LV Trevi  I'll get better use out of it w/my baby. 





PANda_USC said:


> ^will she be your first Chanel? The one you picked out is timeless!!


----------



## Baggaholic

madamelizaking said:


> I already have the funds for it all!!!  I'm going to do a HUGE reveal around Christmas



Christmas  We haven't even passed All Hollows Eve yet and your making us wait til x-mas.... Tease!


----------



## japskivt

I really hope that Saks orders the Ron Ron in grease!


----------



## hya_been

japskivt said:


> I really hope that Saks orders the Ron Ron in grease!



I'm dreaming of purple greasepaint ron rons or miss boxes!


----------



## Bethc

Just recieved these pics from Madison... yummy!


----------



## Bethc

more...


----------



## kuromi-chan

oooh, fuxia satin Gres!    thanks for the pics *Beth*!


----------



## Nico3327

I still wish they would have re-released the Lady Gres this year.  I'm a shorty and I need the higher platform!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you Bethc!


----------



## Bethc

and some more...


----------



## Bethc

a few more...  I luv the red and pink crocs!!


----------



## Nico3327

I am LOVING the lavender Very Jaws!!!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

Saks now has Patent Red (look pink to me) & Black Biancas online

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446239644&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1256667972912&ev19=1:3


----------



## lizzie03

does anyone have a photo of the black watersnake declics? is the watersnake pattern all black, or is it two-toned (like the colored watersnake). I've been considering the black suede declics, but the watersnake would work year round... thanks!


----------



## ceseeber

I so need a crocodile in my life.....


----------



## jancedtif

Saks also has nude Piigalles too!http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=282574492709417&bmUID=1256669047226&ev19=2:2


----------



## tivogirl

Saw the coral patent Simple 100s in Vegas this weekend - gorgeous!


----------



## lolitablue

This pair is different!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bethc*, thank you for the wonderful photos!!!

*lolita*, those are pretty cool!


----------



## MichelleD

lolitablue said:


> *This pair is different!!*



Yes *lolita* quite different.  I see pumpkins


----------



## japskivt

MichelleD said:


> Yes *lolita* quite different.  I see pumpkins



HAHAHA! I thought they were orange dandelions, which are weeds. HAHA!


----------



## lilmissb

Miss_Q said:


> Saks now has Patent Red (look pink to me) & Black Biancas online
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1256667972912&ev19=1:3



I think this "red" colour is the new coral patent. It certainly looks coral in the stock photo.


----------



## alyssa08

he's doing some interesting things with the stratarata, I see^^  so far we have purple/red/nude, glitter, and pumpkins and/or dandelions.

I'm dying over the croc... the AD and VP are amazing. If only...


----------



## Alice1979

*Beth*, thank you for the fabulous pics. Blush croc VP


----------



## tuvili

Blush croc VP, and the Very Jaws, in *either* black or lilac!  OMG!


----------



## sara999

i thought they were poppies??


nude new helmut? pretty!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sara999*,I thought they were poppies too..very resort/spring-ish, ^_^


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

They look like tomatoes to me!


----------



## sumnboutme

:lolots: pumpkins, tomatoes, dandelions, poppies and tomatoes....kinda awesome


----------



## LouboutinNerd

OMG those pink croc VPs....


----------



## Shainerocks

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> They look like tomatoes to me!



 ^^^


----------



## sara999

well i know that poppies are very common in the UK nad maybe in europe...it is how people remember war veterans so it wouldn't surprise me to see such a common symbol on a piece of tapestry that is a shoe. whatever it is i'm sure he picked it for a reason!

i'm trying to resist getting freds because i have my studded freds! plus £380


----------



## karwood

*Hi Ladies*,

I truly need to give credit to Joe Hamersma from Neiman Marcus in San Francisco for forwarding me pictures of the Resort Lookbook 2009/CL Resort Collection . He has always been an excellent and very attentive SA . I would be very happy to share his contact info . If anybody is interested, please PM me.



karwood said:


> *Melita* top left *Lady Claude Strass* top right *Ulona* bottom right


----------



## PANda_USC

*karwood*, ::fanfare and procession:: Yess, my NM is getting the LC Strass!!! ^_^


----------



## lilmissb

^   I love the strass. You're going to be strassed out soon!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmissb*, in your honest opinion, do you think they'll sell out fast? I gotta save up for the holidayssssss, 4 siblings...lol...I wonder when they'll get the LC in Strass...if it's in January, I'm *golden*!


----------



## lilmissb

Hmm, it's a lot to spend on shoes but if you love them...I'd personally rather spend the money on a whole lot of other shoes. But they are super gorgeous. Don't you already have the bronze strass pigalle? I guess if you're a common size maybe they'll sell out first but if you're not  And I don't think they'd get that many in each size. Maybe ask your SA? I'm no help am I?


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmissb*, you're a great help! I was just hoping...praying that not too many people would be willing to fork over that amount so they'd still have a lot in stock by January, hehehehehe. Ahh yes, and my bronze strass pigalle are supposed to arrive mid January... but but..you know how it is..shoes..SHOES!!! I'll definitely ask the SA's at Neiman's..I just started getting into CL's so I have no idea if Strass sells out really fast etc etc..


----------



## LavenderIce

PANda_USC said:


> *lilmissb*, you're a great help! I was just hoping...praying that not too many people would be willing to fork over that amount so they'd still have a lot in stock by January, hehehehehe. Ahh yes, and my bronze strass pigalle are supposed to arrive mid January... but but..you know how it is..shoes..SHOES!!! I'll definitely ask the SA's at Neiman's..I just started getting into CL's so I have no idea if Strass sells out really fast etc etc..


 
Panda, you should check with the boutiques and retailers to see if they will also get the LC Strass.  Also, check to see how many NM locations will get them to get an idea on what your chances are.  If indeed, you're willing to commit to them, you should get in touch with your NM SA and have them put you down for the pair in your size.  I wouldn't necessarily say that Strass styles will sell out right away, but if someone wants them and has the means, they'll get them.  I wouldn't want you to miss out.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lavenderice*, thank you for the great tip!! I've never shoe hunted before...:uts on hunting cap:: I don't wanna put all my hopes into finding the LC's strasses in January and discover that no stores have them available in my size...oh goodness *lavenderice*, I'm awful with calculating probability..: P


----------



## LavenderIce

Your best bet is to contact your SA and put you down.  No hunting required Panda!


----------



## lilmissb

Well I have my fingers crossed for you! Better save up for Christmas presents!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lavenderice*, will SA's hold things for you for a month? I have no idea..I've never asked for anything to be reserved for me...I am such a novice at buying/pre-ordering/reserving shoes...: P.. I need to learn from you girls!

*lilmissb*, thank you love! I know...my sisters are visiting from Taiwan for the holiday and I really want to buy them some fabulous gifts!!


----------



## carlinha

dorado strass pigalle AND aurora borealis strass lady claudes??!?!?!

*PANDA*, you are one LUCKY GIRL!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, you're the lucky one! Look at that ring and those aurora borealis strass ron rons that you're going to wear down the aisle!! My dbf is like, "I don't believe in marriage" ...O_o...I guess I'm S.O.L.

 Hm..I thought the LC Strass were fire opal or at least *MadameLizaKing* mentioned it.....(I'm assuming more of an ivory iridescent tone)


----------



## LavenderIce

PANda_USC said:


> *carlinha*, you're the lucky one! Look at that ring and those aurora borealis strass ron rons that you're going to wear down the aisle!! My dbf is like, "I don't believe in marriage" ...O_o...I guess I'm S.O.L.
> 
> Hm..I thought the LC Strass were fire opal or at least *MadameLizaKing* mentioned it.....(I'm assuming more of an ivory iridescent tone)


 
Yeah, Fire Opal was listed along with AB and I think gold for the LC Strass.


----------



## sumnboutme

PANda_USC said:


> *carlinha*, you're the lucky one! Look at that ring and those aurora borealis strass ron rons that you're going to wear down the aisle!! My dbf is like, "I don't believe in marriage" ...O_o...I guess I'm S.O.L.
> 
> Hm..I thought the LC Strass were fire opal or at least *MadameLizaKing* mentioned it.....(I'm assuming more of an ivory iridescent tone)



Fire opal is technically red-orange


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> Yeah, Fire Opal was listed along with AB and I think gold for the LC Strass.



FIRE OPAL sounds TO DIE FOR!!!  and i still need some dorado strass in my life... i'm waiting for it to come out in something other than the pigalle though... i can't do pigalles....


----------



## lilmissb

I need dorado strass in a pigalle 100 or clichy!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmissb*, ahem..I am waiting to see your wishlist/shopping list expand to add those on, ^_^. And Oo..I wonder which Chanel you'd get! Would it be your first? P.S: People call me an "enabler" with Chanel, but I call it "coaxing people's wishes and dreams into becoming reality".


----------



## madamelizaking

^ Lol, you can coax me all you want! 1 month and counting down!!! AHHHH!! 

Ooh. I want the other LC strass, the one that looks like aurora boreal!! Although red sounds divine!


----------



## sumnboutme

^the red one on the top right corner of the page is the Fire Opal..tdf!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sumnaboutme*, oh thank you for clarifying!!! I thought they were just red..but now the word "opal" in the description implies iridescence!!! I thought the fire opal was the pair that looked like the auroras...The fire opals are gonna be even more amazing than I thought!! Time to change my signature, lol!

*madamelizaking*, ahh, I cant wait to see you toting around your Chanel black caviar m/l flap with gold hardware was it? Here's a pre-mature welcome to the addiction, ^_^!!! And Ooo...if you paired them with your aurora boreale-esque strass LC's..that would be the epitome of hotness/luxe


----------



## lilmissb

LOL *Panda!* I am very happy to be enabled just don't have the cash. That's the way the cookie crumbles!!!

My first chanel will either be a mini messenger or a small or east/west flap in caviar ghw. I think.

My wishlist hasn't got any more room to expand and plus *imma*, *Debbie* & *brintee* would poke fun at me!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmissb*, aww, you're so cute! lol..I'm sure everyone's real wish list is longer than their signature allows..

Ooo..E/W wins my vote..black caviar E/W with GHW=timeless combo. And definitely more spacious than the other sizes you mentioned. Are you currently a B-girl?


----------



## lilmissb

Oops, better take it to the chat thread, meet ya there!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

does anyone know when the greasepaints are coming to BG here in nyc?  Maybe a little lunchtime window shopping on that day


----------



## brintee

lilmissb said:


> My wishlist hasn't got any more room to expand and plus *imma*, *Debbie* & *brintee* would poke fun at me!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> does anyone know when the greasepaints are coming to BG here in nyc? Maybe a little lunchtime window shopping on that day


 
jealousss... i would window shop for greasepaint any day


----------



## LavenderIce

lilmissb said:


> I need* dorado strass in a pigalle 100* or clichy!


 
Madison has them.


----------



## madamelizaking

Oh man I'm just gearing up for sales season.. I'm going to try and avoid new cls...i'm glad I don't really have my heart flutter for anything in resort..but, then again, strass is like 4-5 pairs...so I guess it's pretty bad lol


----------



## lilmissb

*Lav* don't do that to me. I didn't need to know about the pigalle 100....  But I do love you for letting me know. Maybe I should save my pennies for that puppy....Thanks!

I know what you mean *Liza*. I feel bad about spending that much on a shoe when that money could feed a starving country for a year! But I love strass so much! what's a gal to do?


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmissb*, puppy!?!?


----------



## lilmissb

Oops! I was referring to the shoe panda but my SO and I are thinking of getting another dog too.


----------



## natassha68

New Arrivals SCP


----------



## natassha68

A few more including nude vp's w/ nude tip if anyone is still looking


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmissb*, lolol

*natassha*, thank you for the pics!


----------



## Shainerocks

Thank you, *Natassha*.


----------



## buzzytoes

Natassha what are the black heels with the little bow on the vamp???


----------



## lilmissb

They're called Netmi buzzy. Too cute and I need them!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you for the fabulous pics *natassha*.


----------



## karwood

*nat,* thanks for the great pics! I am totally loving the turquoise suede Greissimos!


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG def trying those gres's out tommorow!!


----------



## Antubella

Thank you Natassha!


----------



## caterpillar

has anyone seen nude vps with a gold tip? or any tip that isn't nude?


----------



## PANda_USC

I talked to the SA Joe at Neiman Marcus San Francisco today...Our store unfortunately will not be getting the LC Strass...::weeps:: *BUT*, BUT he's willing to help me reserve a pair from a different store!!!!Hopefully they'll still be in stock after the New Year!  Gotta save up for the holidays first and then the self-indulgence can happen!

And it says that the LC Strass comes in Fire Opal, Nude, and Gold? or something to that effect.. the lookbook sheet's colors confused him..

And he said the LC Strass should be in stores no later than the end of November because they're expected to sell a few of them for the holidays!

And here's some bigger pics of the LC Strass that *karwood* posted earlier! They're so beautiful that they're worth a second glance, and a third and even a fourth, ^_^


----------



## lilmissb

^Soooo pretty!  I hope you a pair Panda!


----------



## japskivt

Love them. The fire opal are real Dorothy shoes!


----------



## rilokiley

^ They are gorgeous, *PANda*


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Thanks ladies for posting the pictures!  Those LC strass are tdf!


----------



## plpc

They are so pretty *panda*! Can't wait for reveal pics


----------



## karwood

madamelizaking said:


> OMG def trying those gres's out tommorow!!


 
*madameliza, *Please let us know how the Gres fit and try to take some pics 

*panda, *Joe will really take care of you! He has tracked down CLs in other NM stores for me. BTW, thanks for posting a better pic of the LC Strass. I tried to enlarge the pic but no success.


----------



## PANda_USC

*japskivt*, I know what you mean! Just saw "Wicked" last month and Oo..the shine of that witch's shoesssss

*rilokiley*, aren't they dreamyy? I'm crossing my fingers..

*loboutinnerd*, no problem!!

*plpc*, haha, let's hope I can get em reserved for me until January first!

*karwood*, thank you so much for sending me his info..he seems so nice and helpful(so nice that I want to specifically only buy from him so he can get the commission).. he sent a bunch of Chanel stuff too! Chanel and Loubies..my two loves... ::faints::


----------



## kuromi-chan

here's a more clear pic!  

*Lady Claude Strass*


----------



## Nico3327

^ :I swoon:


----------



## Alice1979

Wow... the LC strass is out of this world beautiful. Thanks for the pic *kuromi*.


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh gosh, those are gorgeous. Im not in love with the samiras but i loove the LC's!


----------



## PANda_USC

*kuromi*, ahh, thank you!!!! FABULOUS!!!! Do you happen to have pics of the red/orange one? And do you know which colors they'll be coming in? The SA at Neiman's couldn't decipher the code in his lookbook! :: so excited::


----------



## kuromi-chan

your welcome ladies!  

sorry *Panda*, no pics of the red.  i'd love to see those too!


----------



## iMunz

The Lady Claude Strass is TDF!


----------



## ledaatomica

Now thats the strass shoe to get! I always thought the best strass style so far was the Yoyos from a few years back. I am so glad that its now the LC


----------



## indypup

I TOTALLY agree, the LC strass are the best strass!  I'm dying over here.   The Pigalles were always rather meh for me, and the Samira's toe was too round.  These are divine.  Thanks for the bigger pics!


----------



## rilokiley

savvysgirl said:


> Oh gosh, those are gorgeous. Im not in love with the samiras but i loove the LC's!




ITA!  The LC brings the strass to a whole new level


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG the Greseissimo is...TDF! The turqouise is UNBELIEVABLE!! I too 1 size down ( kinda tight but it'll stretch... .5 down and it was lose but I could use a heelgrip/foot pad.  The simples in brown are a GREAT brown!!! I think I need the Gresissimo  like bad(don't know how it's spelled.. )


----------



## lilmissb

^Wow, really? BTW, did Reghan happen to mention what else was coming in the coral patent?

1 size down from old VP size?


----------



## madamelizaking

Yea, 1 size down  .. No, I should have asked her though! It's a GORGEOUS color..more orange than red, so Saks is on crack for calling it red (they're getting the bianca)..

As for those LC... omg...I"m so tempted to not get my LV and get that....but, no, I need a bag and I am going to get it!!


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah I thought that was the coral. They also call it "Lipstick (Red)" on the listing for the yoyo 85.  I saw the pic she sent through of the simple and it's totally TDF!


----------



## madamelizaking

It's REALLY cute on!!! Reghan put it on. A definite FUN summer shoe.


----------



## lilmissb

^Really? Not too "round"? That's why I haven't gotten into the simples yet, I'm more a pointy toed shoe person.


----------



## PANda_USC

*madamelizaking*, stay strong!! I wanna see the LV when you get it! And are you getting the turquoise Greseissimos?


----------



## lilmissb

Peter Tay has the Banana in black, red and blue suede for $755.

The red looks like coral and the blue looks like EB!!!  I can't download & post the pics at work.


----------



## Alice1979

lilmissb said:


> Peter Tay has the Banana in black, red and blue suede for $755.
> 
> The red looks like coral and the blue looks like EB!!!  I can't download & post the pics at work.



EB?!


----------



## PANda_USC

EB=electric blue? I just made a wild guess...


----------



## brintee

Here we go ladies:


----------



## alyssa08

yep, electric blue.

I don't have any pictures but Nordstrom has/is getting the gres (that's w/o the platform right?) in some prints... a yellow camo (very interesting) and another purple type. They also had the cute little rosella flat in black, lavendar, and nude nappa. there was much more but nothing people haven't seen.


----------



## PANda_USC

Ooo..I like the royal blue color...^_^

*brintee*, thank you for posting!


----------



## natassha68

They are much more Cobalt blue then EB.... HTH 


Alice1979 said:


> EB?!


----------



## lilmissb

Oops! Thanks Natassha, I just thought since the pic was pretty dark that it *could* possibly be EB. Just wishful thinking I guess!   I still love the colour though 

Thanks for posting Brintee!


----------



## carlinha

yes it wasn't as bright a blue as EB....


----------



## evanescent

seriously! that LC strass is TO DIE FOR! i wonder if anyone has heard of lady claude in oxblood glitter coming in? not sure whether the one i saw in singapore was part of the new season or the current season.

thanks *brintee *for the pic! sorry if i missed it, but what style are they?


----------



## carlinha

the LC strass are so drool-worthy... ahhh but what i would give for VP DORADO STRASS!!!!! (a girl can dream right?)


----------



## Alice1979

natassha68 said:


> They are much more Cobalt blue then EB.... HTH



Thank you *natassha*. The color is still gorgeous. Love it on the banana.


----------



## MichelleD

madamelizaking said:


> *OMG the Greseissimo is...TDF!* The turqouise is UNBELIEVABLE!! I too 1 size down ( kinda tight but it'll stretch... .5 down and it was lose but I could use a heelgrip/foot pad.  The simples in brown are a GREAT brown!!! I think I need the Gresissimo  like bad(don't know how it's spelled.. )



Oh *Liza *why did I need so see your post *sigh* I want these shoes soooooo bad.


----------



## Nancy7

madamelizaking said:


> OMG the Greseissimo is...TDF! The turqouise is UNBELIEVABLE!! I too 1 size down ( kinda tight but it'll stretch... .5 down and it was lose but I could use a heelgrip/foot pad. The simples in brown are a GREAT brown!!! I think I need the Gresissimo like bad(don't know how it's spelled.. )


 

I need this shoe too!!!  Good to hear that you love it!!!


----------



## purplepinky

> OMG the Greseissimo is...TDF! The turqouise is UNBELIEVABLE!! I too 1 size down ( kinda tight but it'll stretch... .5 down and it was lose but I could use a heelgrip/foot pad. The simples in brown are a GREAT brown!!! I think I need the Gresissimo like bad(don't know how it's spelled.. )



So, just to clarify, because I was planning on ordering the Greseissimos in turquoise as well and I always take a 40 in Louboutins....should I size down a half size at least? TIA!!!


----------



## brintee

They are the Banana 



evanescent said:


> thanks *brintee *for the pic! sorry if i missed it, but what style are they?


----------



## Nico3327

Ooooohhh....I think I need that cobalt blue Banana....


----------



## LouboutinNerd

carlinha said:


> the LC strass are so drool-worthy... ahhh but what i would give for VP DORADO STRASS!!!!! (a girl can dream right?)



SO??


----------



## madamelizaking

Lookie Lookie what came in! Definitley going back since it's pretty much guranteed they'll go on sale, but I think they're cute! 
Took it .5 size down/TTS (i'm a 7.5/8 and this is 7.5)
I have to admit, it's REALLY uncomfortable. Something about the declic makes them feel so STIFF.


----------



## Miscka

Wow, those are HOT!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Wow Liza!  That was fast!  Thanks for the first (first to me) review of the new glitter style.  They look so girlie and whimsical in the fuschia glitter.  Look at baby Z go!  Looks like she's coming after your CLs!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Liza*, they are stunning. They look perfect on you. Baby Z is just the most adorable little girlie ever. As* Lav* said, she cetainly looks like she wants those babies!!!


----------



## jancedtif

*Madame* they are gorgeous and so is baby *Z*!


----------



## shockboogie

You just made my jaw drop, *liza*!!!!

Do they make those in pure red? I'd love to have some Dorothy shoes!!!





madamelizaking said:


> Lookie Lookie what came in! Definitley going back since it's pretty much guranteed they'll go on sale, but I think they're cute!
> Took it .5 size down/TTS (i'm a 7.5/8 and this is 7.5)
> I have to admit, it's REALLY uncomfortable. Something about the declic makes them feel so STIFF.


----------



## natassha68

Sex Bomb no doubt !!!!!!!!!! 


madamelizaking said:


> Lookie Lookie what came in! Definitley going back since it's pretty much guranteed they'll go on sale, but I think they're cute!
> Took it .5 size down/TTS (i'm a 7.5/8 and this is 7.5)
> I have to admit, it's REALLY uncomfortable. Something about the declic makes them feel so STIFF.


----------



## Speedah

Those are so fierce! I love them. Will  them more when they're on sale.


----------



## shockboogie

^^Definitely, definitely


----------



## Alice1979

*madameliza*, they're so hot and supersexy on you. Love them.


----------



## rdgldy

They are really beautiful.


----------



## PANda_USC

*madamelizaking*, ahh!! Beautiful on you! I was eying those shoes and they look 100x better on you than on the Saks site! Oh..but they're uncomfy? I still need to figure out which CL's are comfy and which aren't. Thanks for the lovely pics and helpful info!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I went to SCP this weekend and inquired about the Lizard VPs.

They said they have no idea when they are coming in and Paris just leaves them hanging. They are hoping soon but really have no clue.

They know the color of the green lizard but apparently, according to them, the pink lizard is more of a reddish pink and not a bright fuxia ... not sure how I feel about that ....


----------



## PANda_USC

^Oh no! *Mosher*..you had inspired me to want them too!..but if they're going to be a coral or salmon red..I dunno how I feel about them either..seeing *Madamelizaking* with those fuxia glitters got me excited for fuxia lizard...


----------



## kuromi-chan

*liza*, the Fuxia Glitters are sooo gorgeous!!  they look amazing on you, and Baby Z is so precious!  

*naked*!!    i was hoping for a bright Fuxia too!    hmmmm... :s


----------



## starr_shenell

Madamelizaking:  OMG!!!!  Now I really want them!


----------



## LavenderIce

shockboogie said:


> You just made my jaw drop, *liza*!!!!
> 
> *Do they make those in pure red?* I'd love to have some Dorothy shoes!!!


 
A couple of years ago the red glitter was available in a few styles i.e. Pigalle 120 & 100, Clichy 100 and NP, but I haven't seen them around since.  Asha has a pair of the NPs and oo_let_me_see has a pair of the Pigalle 100s.


----------



## madamelizaking

It's so funny how they're "supposed" to come in JANUARY and they arrived in OCTOBER! My husband was like "What is this??? I thought you were waiting for the sales and weren't going to buy anmore shoes!?" LOL! 

Baby Z is definitley loving the shoes!! she goes after whatever pair I wear! My husband will probably divorce me if her first word is "louboutin" hehe

The Fuscia declics are GORGEOUS.... I just don't know about the comfort. THe shoe itself is ok, it's just that the materials ALWAYS feel stiff to me in the Declic, I have no idea why?

As for colors, i'm not sure  I do know that Madison or Horatio got the declic 120 in MC glitter and nude(?)

  girls, aren't they amazing? I can't wait for the next sale season! LOL


----------



## starr_shenell

Yes, they are beyond awesome!  The color is amazing, but you have me nervous about the comfort level.  

I don't know how you can part with them.


----------



## sara999

liza if i buy them will they come with their very own gorgeous baby Z? i want one! she is such a stunner already! not that the shoes aren't lovely as well...i hate hte fine glitter much less! (really not a glitter person but i love them on everyone else)


----------



## madamelizaking

*sarah999-*LoL! Baby Z was a limited edition piece, sorry!! It's so funny that you said stunner, my husband says that too (he's scottish)

I like the fine glitter a lot better when it comes to the single color items, as for MC glitter I do love mine more than the new one, though... Maybe I'm just biased? I just feel the older one has more pizzaz!

*starr-* I'm pretty stubborn when it comes to buying full priced items. I only buy them if they're classic pieces and/or limited because I know it won't go on sale. So, it's pretty easy to let them go  As for the comfort, I'm willing to put up with it! I just dislike it


----------



## Nancy7

Liza - They are Gorgeous!!!  They look Beautiful on you!


----------



## lilmissb

*Liza* they are STUNNING! I have to admit they look stiff though. Baby Z ia adorable as always!

*naked* so they still don't know when the lizards are coming AND it might be a different colour?  I wonder if it'll be a fuschia red like the 09 Chanel flap I'm drooling over?

BTW what is the green lizard like? Any peeks yet?


----------



## MissPrivé

OMG now i really need them, too!  They didn't look half as good on the saks website...


----------



## honeyspice

Wow *Madamelizaking *you are super hot wearing the glitter declics!  The declics look so much more spectacular than the Saks pics!!! 



madamelizaking said:


> Lookie Lookie what came in! Definitley going back since it's pretty much guranteed they'll go on sale, but I think they're cute!
> Took it .5 size down/TTS (i'm a 7.5/8 and this is 7.5)
> I have to admit, it's REALLY uncomfortable. Something about the declic makes them feel so STIFF.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Liza, they are stunning!  I absolutely adore the color.  I know what you mean about the Declics, my suede ones are the same way.  And Baby Z is just the cutest!  I think it would be great if her first word was Louboutin


----------



## adeana

*Liza*, they really are stunning on you.  The stock photos do not do them justice.  Your DD is adorable, I sense many beautiful shoes in her future.


----------



## dreachick2384

Love them Liza! Not sure how you can part with them!


----------



## purplepinky

They look absolutely stunning on you! Do these come in the gold/nude colour glitter as well? I know there are the nude glitter pumps on Bergdorfs...but are they the declic style?


----------



## natassha68

No , Liza's are 140 Declic's (hidden platform) in fushia glitter, the one's on BG's site are lady lynch 120's no platform in nude and fushia glitter HTH


----------



## carlinha

*liza*, those look AMAZING on you!!!  wish it were more comfortable too!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Hi ladies!! Do you know when resort will get to BG and Saks? I was there today, asked and they looked @ me like i was nuts @ Saks lol.  BG didn't know.  Weird. 

Also- anyone know which boutiques / stores have altadama 140 in barbie pink?? 

Liza- wow again!


----------



## lilmissb

Didn't BH have the barbie AD?

And someone was saying all the resort has already arrived at Saks.


----------



## sakura

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Hi ladies!! Do you know when resort will get to BG and Saks? I was there today, asked and they looked @ me like i was nuts @ Saks lol.  BG didn't know.  Weird.
> 
> Also- anyone know which boutiques / stores have altadama 140 in barbie pink??



I thought BG had started receiving Resort styles like the mini glitter NP and Banana.  Resort typically starts arriving from mid Oct - late Dec.

AFAIK only the BH boutique has the Barbie pink Alta Dama 140.

HTH!


----------



## natassha68

Yeah, they had a few styles the day we were there, as Sakura just mentioned the multi NP glitters and the bananas, when I was looking threw the book I didnt think to ask when they were coming in, remember that man we met in line that was the BG Buyer??... I wonder if anyone caught his name, he would know if anyone would 

 and as the others had mentioned the only place I beleive the barbie altadama's were was BH, maybe Horatio??.. call them , good luck ! 


NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Hi ladies!! Do you know when resort will get to BG and Saks? I was there today, asked and they looked @ me like i was nuts @ Saks lol.  BG didn't know.  Weird.
> 
> Also- anyone know which boutiques / stores have altadama 140 in barbie pink??
> 
> Liza- wow again!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

thanks!! was just @ horatio last week hehe.  I'm almost tempted not to get them because NAP is getting multiple barbies...and hopefully altadamas included....but they sent out that link a while ago and there havent been any updates.  I think i'll give BH a call  

Dont remember that buyers name but he looked horrified when i started squeeling @ him over greasepaint lol!!


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I went to SCP this weekend and inquired about the Lizard VPs.
> 
> They said they have no idea when they are coming in and Paris just leaves them hanging. They are hoping soon but really have no clue.
> 
> They know the color of the green lizard but apparently, according to them, the pink lizard is more of a reddish pink and not a bright fuxia ... not sure how I feel about that ....



hey *naked*!!!  we miss you here!  i hope you're having a blast in LA with BF and that you've been able to try on some lovely shoes!!!  when do you get back?


----------



## evanescent

*liza*, holy mama! the glitter declics look absolutely phenomenal on you! and your little girl is such a sweetie.


----------



## plpc

Ohh the declics are so pretty!


----------



## japskivt

*Liza*, they look fab on you! I hope they make it to sale. Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## Miss_Q

madamelizaking said:


> Lookie Lookie what came in! Definitley going back since it's pretty much guranteed they'll go on sale, but I think they're cute!
> Took it .5 size down/TTS (i'm a 7.5/8 and this is 7.5)
> I have to admit, it's REALLY uncomfortable. Something about the declic makes them feel so STIFF.


 

They look stunning on you! Baby Z is adorable!!


----------



## erinmiyu

love love love those declics on you, liza! (and your baby is so adorable!)


----------



## moshi_moshi

CLs included in the NM GC event if anyone is preordering resort or classic styles!  if CL's are considered premier designers then the GC is doubled!


----------



## Shainerocks

Thanks, Moshi!
I wonder if Neimas carries the NP's multicolor
glitters.
Liza, I totally love your new Declics. They are stunning!! Baby Z is vey cute.

Does the glitters Declic come in other colors? TIA


----------



## PANda_USC

*shainrocks*, I think they come in nude multicolor glitter(fine, not coarse glitter)


----------



## authenticplease

NAP just sent me an email with the black Very Jaws......did not know if everyone has seen them or not.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...w186TNG041109-_-WhatsNewAmMon-_-WhatsNewAmMon


----------



## honeyspice

*shainrocks* NM has the multi glitter on their website: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod93930015&parentId=cat24660734&masterId=cat5130731&index=2&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat24660734 

Just $5 more and will get a $200 gc  I really want to get 'em too!


----------



## moshi_moshi

authenticplease said:


> NAP just sent me an email with the black Very Jaws......did not know if everyone has seen them or not.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...w186TNG041109-_-WhatsNewAmMon-_-WhatsNewAmMon


 
thanks authentic!  i really like the black on black combo!


----------



## Shainerocks

Thanks Panda & Honeyspice.
Authentic, those Jaws are dreamy! Are you getting them?


----------



## PANda_USC

*authenticplease*, thanks for sharing!!! Are the very jaws comfy?


----------



## authenticplease

No, no jaws for me.....I am still dreaming about their exclusive Love Strass.  Just not wanting to take the plunge....yet!

Shaine & Honey....the NM GC is a nice promo....are there gonna be glitter reveals soon?


----------



## Lec8504

madamelizaking- love the glitter delics on you!  I hope they go on sale too heheh

The LC strass is absolutely stunning....sigh..a girl can dream...


----------



## Shainerocks

authenticplease said:


> No, no jaws for me.....I am still dreaming about their exclusive Love Strass.  Just not wanting to take the plunge....yet!
> 
> Shaine & Honey....the NM GC is a nice promo....are there gonna be glitter reveals soon?


----------



## samhainophobia

^^I'm so annoyed about NM -- NONE of the pairs of CLs on my wishlist are for sale at NM.  And two of them are about as run-of-the-mill as you can get!  (Black patent Simples and non-platform black leather Babels).  Sigh.  It's a very nice promo, though, and I am glad they're offering it .


----------



## Baggaholic

Ooh! they are pretty!


----------



## Miss_Q

Damn you Saks! Just when I was ready to order my Nude LC's you tell me they are sold-out in both of the sizes I wanted. I just checked yesterday and they were still there.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

moshi_moshi said:


> CLs included in the NM GC event if anyone is preordering resort or classic styles!  if CL's are considered premier designers then the GC is doubled!



Oh yay!! $1000 = $300 gift card, which is like 30% off if you need some enabling


----------



## tivogirl

Has anyone figured out whether CL qualifies for the double gift cards?


----------



## PANda_USC

*tivo*, I think it does! I think the double giftcard applies to premier designer shoes(CL's) and clothing too...


----------



## tivogirl

Yay, thanks Panda! Now to convince hubby I really NEED another pair of CLs THIS MINUTE!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Authentic*, thank you for posting the black Very Jaws. I am utterly in love. Does anyone know when they will be available in the UK? (if they will be)


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ loving the very jaws in all black, too! hope they are available in the UK soon, *savvy*!


----------



## PANda_USC

does anyone know where to get the nude glitter no. prive in California? The SA who helped me only has the multicolor glitter ones coming in...

*Thanks in advance!!!*


----------



## lilmissb

Those very jaws in black are the perfect cross between something edgy and the very croise. Cute! Not sure I really want them though. My little toes tend to escape from the VC style!!!


----------



## Purrrfect

lilmissb said:


> Those very jaws in black are the perfect cross between something edgy and the very croise. Cute! Not sure I really want them though. *My little toes tend to escape from the VC style!!! *



LOL, sorry but I found that funny as hell.


----------



## Alice1979

PANda_USC said:


> does anyone know where to get the nude glitter no. prive in California? The SA who helped me only has the multicolor glitter ones coming in...
> 
> *Thanks in advance!!!*



Nordstrom's got them in last week. Check with them.


----------



## lilmissb

LOL, funny when hear about it but not when you see it!


----------



## Shainerocks

They don't have black Jaws in size 36!


----------



## madamelizaking

Panda, Call ben at the san francisco Nordies (415) 243-8500 ...tell him I sent you  he'll take care of you. I saw them Sat at Topanga canyon


----------



## PANda_USC

*madamelizaking*, ahh, thank you so much! Were they beautiful in real life? The fuxia declics you have also have the fine glitter and I'm hoping the No.Prives have the same kind of shimmer to it, ^_^

I will definitely tell him you sent me!


----------



## julies*shoes

I was at Jeffrey's in Atlanta today and they had the new NP in the fine glitter.  They had nude glitter, but it was on a silver heel.  It looked rather strange.  They also had light gold on a gold heel that looked amazing.  Everyone is right, the glitter is very fine and feels like sandpaper.  It is really shimmery and I just love it!


----------



## Shainerocks

There weren't Nude glitter Declics left in size 36 at Neimans online.
I'm wondering if BG's is going to carry them.


----------



## justkell

I just noticed on Saks.com you can pre-order pigalle 85s in NUDE!


----------



## julies*shoes

justkell said:


> I just noticed on Saks.com you can pre-order pigalle 85s in NUDE!


 
Yes, I think that is great!  I posted it in the Lower Heels Thread the other day.  I did confirm with SCP that the Pigalle really is coming back in an 85mm heel.  SCP is getting them in nude as well.  I also love that Lady Claude 100 in nude.


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> Those very jaws in black are the perfect cross between something edgy and the very croise. Cute! Not sure I really want them though. *My little toes tend to escape from the VC style*!!!



a ball of foot pad is the answer to that


----------



## evanescent

did someone mention NUDE lady claude???? does anyone know if they are coming in 120mm heel height?


----------



## lilmissb

Not sure eva. Maybe.


----------



## MissPrivé

Ladies i really need your help! I just bought this gorgeous dress and now i need the perfect matching shoes! I'd love to buy something in Silver Glitter, but i think i'm too late!!! Does somebody know if the coming seasons will have a pair in glitter silver? If not, what would you recommend? I was also thinking about a pair in strass, but is strass always that expensive (2000 $ and more)?

TIA!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

miss prive, i don't know about coming seasons but the NP comes in anthracite glitter, but i think it's a touch darker than that. a few ladies here bought some at the signing in VA and it's really lovely in person.


----------



## MissPrivé

Thank you erinmyiu! I just found a pair of NP Slingbacks from this season, but they're a 36.5 and i'm a 36 in VP. Do you think they could fit me? Do you know the price of the new strass lady claudes? Thank you so much for helping me!


----------



## ashakes

^^^LC Strass are $3175.


----------



## erinmiyu

MissPrivé;13001429 said:
			
		

> Thank you erinmyiu! I just found a pair of NP Slingbacks from this season, but they're a 36.5 and i'm a 36 in VP. Do you think they could fit me? Do you know the price of the new strass lady claudes? Thank you so much for helping me!



36 in current season VP? that's what i took in current season (though they are SNUG and i could have done 36.5 with heel grips) and i have the gold glitter NP in a 36.5. (i am normally a 37 in most closed-toe CLs) and the insole measures about 9.25.


----------



## MissPrivé

Yes in current season! The VPs are a lil bit tight on me, too. I guess i have to try the 36.5 even if they could be too big... But thank you very much for helping me out!


----------



## julies*shoes

Penny from Hirshleifers just update her web site with photos of the new CLs she is getting.  Some amazing stuff!  

http://penneysgallery.shutterfly.com/http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...-peep-toe-pumps/cat20022/305443701/detail.fly


----------



## PANda_USC

*julies* shoes*, ah, thank you for Penny's site! She has the best Chanel and CL info.!


----------



## PANda_USC

Could anyone help me ID what this style is?(based on the silhouette shape) I am still a newbie at recognizing the different kinds of CL's

Nordstrom's will be carrying it..it's similar to the nude Star Prives(with round studs) except non-sling back.  Retail, $1995

*Thanks in advance!*


----------



## PANda_USC

Oh Oh, and I went down to Neiman's today and they told me that the LC Strass will be at the NY stores, some stores in Florida, some stores in Texas, Los Angeles and Las Vegas!  It comes in nude!!! And the SA said each store would probably only carry 3 of each size in the LC Strass.


----------



## LavenderIce

PANda_USC said:


> Could anyone help me ID what this style is?(based on the silhouette shape) I am still a newbie at recognizing the different kinds of CL's
> 
> Nordstrom's will be carrying it..it's similar to the nude Star Prives(with round studs) except non-sling back. Retail, $1995
> 
> *Thanks in advance!*


 
IMO, it looks like the Lady Claude.  Thanks for posting Panda.


----------



## LavenderIce

PANda_USC said:


> Oh Oh, and I went down to Neiman's today and they told me that the LC Strass will be at the NY stores, some stores in Florida, some stores in Texas, Los Angeles and Las Vegas! It comes in nude!!! And the SA said each store would probably only carry 3 of each size in the LC Strass.


 
Thanks for the intel Panda.  Does anybody know if any other retailer or the boutiques will be getting the LC Strass?  NM's lookbook used to specify when a style was a NM Exclusive, but I have not seen that specification in their lookbook for at least two seasons.


----------



## julies*shoes

PANda_USC said:


> Could anyone help me ID what this style is?(based on the silhouette shape) I am still a newbie at recognizing the different kinds of CL's
> 
> Nordstrom's will be carrying it..it's similar to the nude Star Prives(with round studs) except non-sling back. Retail, $1995
> 
> *Thanks in advance!*


 
I agree.  Looks like Lady Claude 120.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lavenderice* and *julies*shoes*, thank you!! I wanted to know so I could correctly write it in my siggy, hehe.


----------



## savvysgirl

lilmissb said:


> Those very jaws in black are the perfect cross between something edgy and the very croise. Cute! Not sure I really want them though. My little toes tend to escape from the VC style!!!



Exactly why i want these babies. I LOVED my Very Croise but the slingback was too big for my ankle so they had to go. These are PERFECT!!!!! Aeross emailed the UK boutiques for me today but we've had no response. I hope the blacks will be available over here. I'm in love!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

julies*shoes said:


> Penny from Hirshleifers just update her web site with photos of the new CLs she is getting.  Some amazing stuff!
> 
> http://penneysgallery.shutterfly.com/



thanks for the link!

i think i'm in LOVE with...

the Love slings!  and the Fifi!!!


----------



## hya_been

The front of the Fifi looks familiar to me is it like the ron ron with a lady lynch heel?


----------



## authenticplease

julies*shoes said:


> Penny from Hirshleifers just update her web site with photos of the new CLs she is getting. Some amazing stuff!
> 
> http://penneysgallery.shutterfly.com/http://penneysgallery.shutterfly.com/http://penneysgallery.shutterfly.com/


 
Thanks so much Julies!  I am in Love with the LOVE slings and the Mazteka(they kinda remind me of a variation of the Jaws).


----------



## siserilla

The mazteka's are awesome!!!


----------



## rdgldy

I really like those too!


----------



## madamelizaking

MissPrivé;13000817 said:
			
		

> Ladies i really need your help! I just bought this gorgeous dress and now i need the perfect matching shoes! I'd love to buy something in Silver Glitter, but i think i'm too late!!! Does somebody know if the coming seasons will have a pair in glitter silver? If not, what would you recommend? I was also thinking about a pair in strass, but is strass always that expensive (2000 $ and more)?
> 
> TIA!!!


 

OMG Please tell me who this dress is by??


----------



## lilmissb

I'm glad you've found a replacement for your VC's *savvys.* My toes are the wrong size full stop but maybe with the VJ's they'll stay in? I'll wait to see the reviews.

Thos fifis remind of the LL for sure!

*Liza* that dress looks like it's done by BCBG as they use that style manequin/model pose on their website.


----------



## PANda_USC

*madamelizaking*, the dress is by Rachel Gilbert.  Here's the NAP link to the item: Sofia Chiffon Dress

*lavender* is my fave color!!! Beautiful dresssss and silver glitters would look amazing with it!


----------



## brintee

*MissPrive*, there are some Anthracite Glitter NPs on sale at Imelda's Aspen for $558:

http://www.imeldasaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1743


----------



## lilmissb

Whoops, thanks for the correction Panda! :shame:


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmissb*, no worries Love! ^_^


----------



## PANda_USC

Does anyone know what shade of green the lizard VP's will be in? Lime, Seafoam, Mint, Kelly, Grass, Hunter, Olive?

*Thanks in advance!!*


----------



## lilmissb

I've heard it's meant to be kelly green


----------



## MissPrivé

Thanks *Brintee*! I just ordered them at Matches, but thank you so much for looking out for me! 

*MadameLizaKing* It's Rachel Gilbert and i got it on NAP. NAP US still has it in stock in several sizes... It has arrived yesterday and it's truly an amazing dress!


----------



## Nico3327

I heard the same.  Better call SCP and get on the list, *Panda* - they are only getting one pair of each size!



lilmissb said:


> I've heard it's meant to be kelly green


----------



## PANda_USC

*nico*, is SCP one of the only stores getting it? meow..I was hoping it would be hunter or olive green...


----------



## Nico3327

I think they are the *only *store getting them!


----------



## karwood

*Liza,* the fuscia declics look amazing on you!! It's too bad they are not commfy, otherwise I would say they are definitely keepers! BTW, your Baby Z is soooo adorable

*julies and brintee,* thanks for posting the link.


----------



## savvysgirl

lilmissb said:


> I'm glad you've found a replacement for your VC's *savvys.* My toes are the wrong size full stop but maybe with the VJ's they'll stay in? I'll wait to see the reviews


 
Looks like i might be getting these beauties sooner than expected


----------



## carlinha

as christian likes to say: "just whistle, it's crystal!"

TOTAL MADNESS at st. honore!!!


----------



## rdgldy

gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Alice1979

Wow... look at all of those strass


----------



## melialuvs2shop

mmm...  crystals!


----------



## carlinha

are you ready for SUMMERTIME?!?!?!  it's WARMING UP!!!

summer/resort 2010 collection at st. honore starting to trickle in!


----------



## moshi_moshi

omgggg.... is that purple patent a hyper prive?


----------



## carlinha




----------



## carlinha

moshi_moshi said:


> omgggg.... is that purple patent a hyper prive?



YES *moshi*.... YES IT IS!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

carlinha said:


>


 
I can't wait to have these babies in my hands on Friday!


----------



## carlinha

Miss_Q said:


> I can't wait to have these babies in my hands on Friday!



these are gorgeous *Miss_Q*!!!  where did you order them from?


----------



## Miss_Q

carlinha said:


> these are gorgeous *Miss_Q*!!! where did you order them from?


 
I ordered them from my SA at Saks. He is holding on to them for me so I can get Triple Points tomorrow.


----------



## natassha68

O-M-G !!! The HP, is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo  UNREAL  


Thanks C for posting !!!


----------



## jancedtif

Miss_Q said:


> I can't wait to have these babies in my hands on Friday!


 
*Miss_Q* will you please tell me the price of these babies?  And are they 100's?  Thank you!  Congrats on your lovely purchase!  Oh and are they called Lady Gres?

Thank for posting all they eye candy *Carlinha*!


----------



## Miss_Q

jancedtif said:


> *Miss_Q* will you please tell me the price of these babies? And are they 100's? Thank you! Congrats on your lovely purchase!


 

Thank you *Jance*! They are $875 and yes they are 100's.


----------



## inspiredgem

Are those orange suede Biancas?


----------



## jancedtif

^Thank you!


----------



## lilmissb

OMIGOD!!!   

*carlinha* why did you have to do that? Love that yellow you you! Anyone know what colour it is? It looks a little darker than souffre but still vibrant!

I love the fruity colours coming out for spring.

And the gres pump in pewter! The purples nice but for me if it comes in something else it would be better.

Thanks carlinha!


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, ahh, thanks for posting all of these lovely photos! I love the warm colors(orange and yellow), and Calypsos eh? I think I saw those on someone's siggy!!!! ^_^. I * heart* CL Strass!


----------



## PANda_USC

:: wonders what the *greasepaint* colors will look like::..and has anyone seen the *Clic Clacs *in stores? The ones Blake Lively was wearing?

*Thanks in advance!*


----------



## moshi_moshi

carlinha said:


> YES *moshi*.... YES IT IS!!!


 

WHY why why why WHYYYYYYYY!!!!!  i am in


----------



## hya_been

I think I'm in love!


----------



## hya_been

Not that I can afford them, but what styles come in blue strass like the heel on the boots above?


----------



## samhainophobia

Thank you, lord.  I don't see anything I need in the new St. Honore pics.

That said, those blingy shoes are bonkers!


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh my goodness, those purple HPs are amazing. I must stay away from this thread!


----------



## tivogirl

Are these Simples? They look like an 85 - or are they 100? And is this camel? I'm really hoping for a NUDE non-patent Simple 100... this might be close enough!


----------



## CCKL

Crap, I'm screwed 

Thanks for posting, *Carlinha*!!


----------



## alyssa08

I seriously need the python new simples.


----------



## Alice1979

Love the yellow you you. Thank you *carlinha* for the lovely pics.


----------



## purplepinky

Thank you thank you! Those HP's are insane in that colour!


----------



## julies*shoes

tivogirl said:


> Are these Simples? They look like an 85 - or are they 100? And is this camel? I'm really hoping for a NUDE non-patent Simple 100... this might be close enough!


 
These are Simples, but not 100mm.  They look more like 70mm.  They are not nude.  I would say they are tan or camel leather.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

carlinha said:


>



OMG, OMG - so much gorgeousness!! Anyone know what kind of skin/color leather this is?  I love it!


----------



## ashakes

LouboutinNerd said:


> OMG, OMG - so much gorgeousness!! Anyone know what kind of skin/color leather this is? I love it!


 
Watersnake Hardwick.


----------



## lilmissb

I think it's eel. There was another shoe called the banana that was posted with this skin and a few of us thought it was eel rather than python as you can see seams.

edit: Wow, what is that asha? Thanks for the correction. Must be a new skin.


----------



## sakura

LouboutinNerd said:


> OMG, OMG - so much gorgeousness!! Anyone know what kind of skin/color leather this is?  I love it!



Roccia watersnake. It will be in the Lady Claude slingback100 (as pictured) and the Banana.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Thanks lillmissb, Asha, and Sakura!!  I think these might have to go on my wishlist....

BTW, totally off topic, but lillmisb - love your new avi picture!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks for the pics *carlinha*!


----------



## carlinha

you're welcome ladies!

i am totally in love with the lavender HP, orange suede bianca, watersnake hardwick (whatever that is!) lady claude slingback, and the strass wedge bootie....


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *LN!*  My mini collection looks more impressive that way!!


----------



## lilmissb

carlinha has she mentioned what else is coming out in lavender, coral (corail) and that yellow?


----------



## Nico3327

Thanks for posting *carlinha*!  I'm sooooooo loving the new HP and Bianca....


----------



## LouboutinNerd

lilmissb said:


> Thanks *LN!*  My mini collection looks more impressive that way!!




lilmissb - nothing mini about it!  You have a gorgeous collection!  When are you going to do a collection thread?

OMG - I just realized in my excitement - Carlinha I forgot to thank you for posting the pics!


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> carlinha has she mentioned what else is coming out in lavender, coral (corail) and that yellow?



no she didn't and i didn't ask.... sorry!

btw, i love your new avatar and your signature also!!!  cool blog!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

OMG it's the New Simple i've been waiting for my whole life!!!  They won't ship it overseas right   I hope Mad or Horatio gets them!!


----------



## carlinha

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> OMG it's the New Simple i've been waiting for my whole life!!!  They won't ship it overseas right   I hope Mad or Horatio gets them!!



no they can't ship directly here... do you have any friends in europe who can pick it up for you?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

carlinha said:


> no they can't ship directly here... do you have any friends in europe who can pick it up for you?



I can find someone   I bet they will be here though i'll wait a week or so if not i'll investigate importing hehe but i'd hate to risk them getting lost in customs!

I want that Calypso. I wonder if DH would notice if i started selling our furniture!!!


----------



## lilmissb

carlinha said:


> no she didn't and i didn't ask.... sorry!
> 
> btw, i love your new avatar and your signature also!!! cool blog!


 
That's ok, when I have money again I'll giver her a ring.

Thanks!


----------



## Nancy7

carlinha said:


> are you ready for SUMMERTIME?!?!?! it's WARMING UP!!!
> 
> summer/resort 2010 collection at st. honore starting to trickle in!


 
OMG.....I'm dying.  I want of each.  Thank You for posting the picks Carlinha!!!


----------



## carlinha

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I can find someone   I bet they will be here though i'll wait a week or so if not i'll investigate importing hehe but i'd hate to risk them getting lost in customs!
> 
> I want that Calypso. I wonder if DH would notice if i started selling our furniture!!!



yes i know what you mean... i would be nervous too.

i don't think DH will notice as long as you don't sell the couch, TV and bed.


----------



## Shainerocks

Carlinha, thanks for the eye candy.


----------



## surlygirl

thanks much for sharing the pics, *carlinha*! the calypsos are amazing as are the strass booties!!! and here's hoping that the orange suede biancas are available over here. I've been wanting something in orange suede!!! so excited.


----------



## madamelizaking

Ooooh! I  the purple patent!!!


----------



## lilmissb

savvysgirl said:


> Looks like i might be getting these beauties sooner than expected



Really? Nice!


----------



## brintee

Thanks *Carlinha*! Lovvvveee the Purple HPs!


----------



## japskivt

Am I the only one who is not in love with spring? Fall was so amazing to me, but spring, not so much.


----------



## hya_been

Well *Jap *it is hard to match those Ron Rons!


----------



## alyssa08

IA jap, I'm not really liking all bright and light colors and slingbacks. it's just not my style is all.


----------



## lolitablue

Slingbacks and peeptoes are my thing.  Not sure about the colors but they are purdy!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Just incase anyone is interested ...Mount & Motcomb St (UK) have black suede Very Jaws in stock. Also, NAP (international site) will be stocking them shortly also


----------



## maianh_8686

brintee said:


> Thanks *Carlinha*! Lovvvveee the Purple HPs!



me   Thank u for posting *Carlinha*


----------



## authenticplease

japskivt said:


> Am I the only one who is not in love with spring? Fall was so amazing to me, but spring, not so much.


 
At least it gives you a 'breather' to concentrate on HTF past styles......just think how stressful to your wallet it would be if you 'needed' several styles from each new collection! 

 I only bought the studded VP out of the fall/winter collection but am crazy about the resort/spring collection!


----------



## dreachick2384

I am not feeling much of resort/spring either. I like, but don't love the greissimo in the damas fabric, but that's not a full price shoe to me. Nothing must have. I don't like a lot of peep toes except vp's, and slingbacks are a no. Wallet is safe! Unless they come out with that patent purple in the bianca. Then, I'm screwed. Glad I don't like much, don't feel bad about my nude biancas, rouge biancas, and barbie ron rons from fall! Or a possible feticha purchase!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

just came back from Horatio again. Stalking the strass calypso AGAIN. I tried them on today and they look AMAZING with black tights omg omg omg.  I was too distracted to notice that much but they had the barbie ron rons, the leopard bridgett and strass bridgett, red (like Ashas!) glitter NPs and Paola 120s.  That was almost better than happy hour


----------



## carlinha

Update on the strass prices at st. honore without VAT (tax):

Calypso: 2002,51
Laelya: 1835,28
Stelis (wedge): 2228,26.

i don't know what the prices are here?


----------



## carlinha

Update on the strass prices at st. honore without VAT (tax):

Calypso: 2002,51&#8364;
Laelya: 1835,28&#8364;
Stelis (wedge): 2228,26&#8364;.

i don't know what the prices are here?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

carlinha said:


> Update on the strass prices at st. honore without VAT (tax):
> 
> Calypso: 2002,51
> Laelya: 1835,28
> Stelis (wedge): 2228,26.
> 
> i don't know what the prices are here?


 

Calypso: $3500 (ish)


----------



## rdgldy

Although the calypso is amazing, the price is just a wee bit too steep for me.......that is roughly 4 pairs of "cheap" CLs!!


----------



## carlinha

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Calypso: $3500 (ish)



so it's cheaper if you bought from st. honore... that euro amount would roughly translate to $3000.... about $500 cheaper....

just a thought nerdy


----------



## starr_shenell

I thought the blue and black calypso's were $3000 US.  Maybe the SA misinformed me here at the LA boutique.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

starr_shenell said:


> i thought the blue and black calypso's were $3000 us. Maybe the sa misinformed me here at the la boutique.


 
$3595


----------



## hya_been

*Nerdy* maybe it's time for some DIY strass...it can be done and you're amazing at DIY projects...


----------



## AllaB

Does anyone know the price of new *Watersnake Banana 140*? What is that color: white/grey or cream/grey? Absolutely in love. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Baggaholic

carlinha said:


> as christian likes to say: "just whistle, it's crystal!"
> 
> TOTAL MADNESS at st. honore!!!



I'm totally buying these RIGHT NOW! Where are they?


----------



## starr_shenell

^^The have them at the LA boutique.  You can get them shipped.


----------



## madamelizaking

They also have them at the SCP boutique  SUCH an amazing shoe... and comfy for 160mm!


----------



## regeens

Thanks for the pics carlinha! That purple patent HP is stunning!!!

Lilmiss, love your avatar (and your blog too!).


----------



## Baggaholic

Thank you!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks *reegens!*


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Baggaholic said:


> I'm totally buying these RIGHT NOW! Where are they?



Baggaholic: Madison has a 37!! I think that's your size!


----------



## madamelizaking

dreachick2384 said:


> I am not feeling much of resort/spring either. I like, but don't love the greissimo in the damas fabric, but that's not a full price shoe to me. Nothing must have. I don't like a lot of peep toes except vp's, and slingbacks are a no. Wallet is safe! Unless they come out with that patent purple in the bianca. Then, I'm screwed. Glad I don't like much, don't feel bad about my nude biancas, rouge biancas, and barbie ron rons from fall! Or a possible feticha purchase!



Nordstrom is getting a purple aren't Bianca


----------



## carlinha

madamelizaking said:


> Nordstrom is getting a purple aren't Bianca



purple patent bianca?!?!??!  same color purple as the HP?!?!?!? 

uh oh!


----------



## karwood

*Carlinha,* thanks for posting the fabulous eye candy!! love the orange suede Biancas and of course the Calypsos. I just can't justify spending over $3K for one pair of shoes.


----------



## karwood

IRL pic of the *Ulona.* This is one of the CL Resort styles seen in NM lookbook courtesy of Joe Hamersma. $1670:


----------



## PANda_USC

*karwood*, thank you for the pic! I e-mailed Joe thanks to you! ^_^. He will hopefully help me reserve the LC Strass from another Neiman's when they come in!


----------



## dreachick2384

madamelizaking said:


> Nordstrom is getting a purple aren't Bianca


 
OMG Which Nordies!? Who should I call! I want piccies!


----------



## madamelizaking

lol i meant patent* Call Ben, he's at the SF nordies.. Tell him I sent you, he'll take fabulous care of you  (415) 243-8500


----------



## sxcruz22

*Anyone got updates on the new men's CLs i'm excited to see whats to come :]*


----------



## moshi_moshi

PURPLE. PATENT. BIANCA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG!!  i want them!!


----------



## madamelizaking

LoL, he should be working tonight?

sxcruz- No word yet. But a little birdie told me that there will be some slippers coming out and some flip flops


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I'd be all over the flip flops!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

I hope it's flip flops! I meant to say sandals but I really really really hope he comes out with flip flops..especially if they're jellies!


----------



## sumnboutme

i want flip flops!  and rain boots! 

has anyone heard when the greasepaint will arrive in stores?


----------



## julies*shoes

I really like the new python pattern in these SPs.  These are 70s, but I think they are available in 100s as well.  I also so the pattern at Imeldas in a ballerina flat.


----------



## sxcruz22

oh thanks for letting me know madamelizaking


----------



## vuittonamour

omg wait, i know i am so late on this, but the feticha comes with a strass heel? in red and pink? is that cranberry feticha i see in patent too? 

are these all impossible to find or something? i am so ready to call madison tomorrow, i have found shoes i NEED.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Does anyone know which Loubies Barney's or Saks is ordering from Cruise/Restort? *I went to both stores today and neither of them have look books..it's all online now but it's not up yet. The SA's were absolutely clueless as to what would be arriving at the end of this month and next month.  I'm on the hunt to secure the LC in Nude Strass!

*Thanks in Advance!!!*


----------



## ashakes

vuittonamour said:


> omg wait, i know i am so late on this, but the feticha comes with a strass heel? in red and pink? is that cranberry feticha i see in patent too?
> 
> are these all impossible to find or something? i am so ready to call madison tomorrow, i have found shoes i NEED.


 
Madison has the Feticha in "cramberry" and "barbie" patent as well as the Feticha Strass in cramberry satin. They received these in August.


----------



## ashakes

These are some new resort from Barneys in NYC:


----------



## ashakes




----------



## lolitablue

karwood said:


> IRL pic of the *Ulona.* This is one of the CL Resort styles seen in NM lookbook courtesy of Joe Hamersma. $1670:


 
Wow, Ulona is fierece!! Is that a 140 mm heel?


----------



## brintee

Are those Coral NS?????


----------



## authenticplease

^^I am loving them too, Brintee!  Are the coral or a pink?  NS are one of my favorite styles!


----------



## erinmiyu

ashakes said:


>


i really wish i could wear slides/mules, because i LOVE these!


----------



## brintee

Im not sure, but they look really similar to the Coral colour!  NS are super comfy, I love them too!



authenticplease said:


> ^^I am loving them too, Brintee! Are the coral or a pink? NS are one of my favorite styles!


----------



## Alice1979

erinmiyu said:


> i really wish i could wear slides/mules, because i LOVE these!


 
I love those too  They're so feminine and sexy and fun.

Thank you *asha* for the eye candy.


----------



## purplepinky

NAP has these new ones that I think are pretty fun!!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60223


----------



## PANda_USC

*asha*, thank you for the lovely pics!!

*purplepinky*, those are fun! NAP has the Straratata 140 suede sandals(as you mentioned) and the Ulona 140 platform sandals, soo colorful! In all this cold weather, seeing these resort shoes gets me excited for warmer weather!


----------



## Shainerocks

I have a question regarding the first pic that Asha posted.
Are those multicolor or nude glitters?


----------



## sumnboutme

^multi


----------



## Shainerocks

sumnboutme said:


> ^multi



Thanks, Sumnboutme!
Do you know the style name?


----------



## sumnboutme

Shainerocks said:


> Thanks, Sumnboutme!
> Do you know the style name?



it looks like the ron ron to me...


----------



## lilmissb

OMG! Multi glitter ron rons. I may have to get glitters after all. Anyone have problems with the glitter falling off the mini glitters at all? I think I'll hang out for nude instead though. 

So we have cherry red simples and coral new simples? I haven't been the biggest fan of the NS style but I may have to get the NS in coral, it's look delish!


----------



## JetSetGo!

purplepinky said:


> NAP has these new ones that I think are pretty fun!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60223




These are a party!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

thanks for the pics *asha*!  those glitters are stunning!


----------



## Shainerocks

sumnboutme said:


> it looks like the ron ron to me...



Thanks!
I need to get them.


----------



## PANda_USC

*hey everyone!*

I looked through *Nordies* resort lookbook and they had "Lady Slings"(lady claude sling backs) in the lilac patent color

....also available in their lookbook are the 120 finer glitter no prives in three color choices: silver, multi, and nude


----------



## ashakes

No problem!  Here are new ones from Horatio...

Banana 140 Coral Patent







Greissimo Mile 140mm
















Lady Sling 120mm in Turquoise Patent






Pigalle 120 mm in Turquoise Patent


----------



## Alice1979

I love the turquoise pigalle! The color is stunning. Thank you for the pics *asha*.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Asha*, are those gressimos tie dye or are they reflecting the colors from their surroundings?

thanks for the pics!!


----------



## ashakes

PANda_USC said:


> *Asha*, are those gressimos tie dye or are they reflecting the colors from their surroundings?
> 
> thanks for the pics!!


 
No it's the reflection; they are nude nappa.  You're welcome!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh wow! Thanks *asha!!!* Finally some coloured pigalles. Pity they're 120's though....


----------



## carlinha

thanks for the pics *asha*!


----------



## Shainerocks

, *Asha*!!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks for the pics, asha! i LOVE the turquoise pigalles!


----------



## moshi_moshi

ugh i love turquoise!!


----------



## AllaB

Does anyone like Banana 140 or it's just me?

Turquoise Pigalle are beautiful.


----------



## carlinha

AllaB said:


> Does anyone like Banana 140 or it's just me?



you are not alone!  natassha is a big fan, and so am i!


----------



## pr1nc355

The Lady slings look gorgeous, but very painful, to me!


----------



## MissPrivé

Love the Pigalle!!


----------



## Aikandy

Can i just tell you Im in love?  I never spent that much on a shoe (or never thought i would on an open toe shoe) but I ve never seen something match my style and personality so perfectly......I Msr. Louboutin....











lolitablue said:


> Wow, Ulona is fierece!! Is that a 140 mm heel?


----------



## karwood

asha, thanks for posting the eye candy!! I am really liking the *Alta Spritney* in the black and turquoise!



ashakes said:


>


----------



## OrangeFizz

ashakes said:


> These are some new resort from Barneys in NYC:



The pink simples, are the those in "lipstick" red?


----------



## japskivt

ashakes said:


> These are some new resort from Barneys in NYC:




Are these Ron Rons?


----------



## lilmissb

^Yup.


----------



## Shainerocks

japskivt said:


> Are these Ron Rons?



Jap, They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## alyssa08

Aikandy said:


> Can i just tell you Im in love? I never spent that much on a shoe (or never thought i would on an open toe shoe) but I ve never seen something match my style and personality so perfectly......I Msr. Louboutin....
> View attachment 933690
> 
> 
> View attachment 933689
> 
> 
> View attachment 933688


 
did you get these? you better post modeling pics. I bet they're going to look fierce.

they have a spritney on saks now. no platform.


----------



## carlinha

i love the way the alta spritney looks on the foot... eyeing the turquoise!


----------



## authenticplease

Aikandy- I can totally see you rock them!


----------



## purplepinky

Ladies, does anyoneknow if the GREISSIMO MILE with the ankle strap fit true to size? I would like to order the turquoise suede ones on Bergdorfs. TIA!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Tried lady slings and they're amazing on!!!!


----------



## CCKL

^^did you try them on at SCP Liza?


----------



## madamelizaking

yes  they fit tts-.5 size up like the lady claude. I had the white watersnake on and my toenails were pink and they looked SO CUTE! I need that shoe in a more classic color!!


----------



## carlinha

ahhh i LOVE the new watersnake!!!!  i may have to get me a pair of lady slings too!


----------



## madamelizaking

FYI- The lizard VPs are going to be there by end of next week. I WILL be going to try them on for size so you girls can know how they fit


----------



## carlinha

madamelizaking said:


> FYI- The lizard VPs are going to be there by end of next week. I WILL be going to try them on for size so you girls can know how they fit



the fuxia ones liza, or both fuxia and green?  can you try to take a sneak pic for us?  thanks!  i'm curious about the color....


----------



## carlinha

*LADIES!  is this EB suede bianca?!??!?!?!!*

or is it more purple... i can't tell anymore!  i'm BLIND! ush:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## CCKL

thanks for the info, *Liza*!  the watersnake sounds yummy 

*carlinha *- those look more blue to me than purple but maybe not as bright as EB


----------



## sumnboutme

carlinha said:


> *LADIES!  is this EB suede bianca?!??!?!?!!*
> 
> or is it more purple... i can't tell anymore!  i'm BLIND! ush:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731



Same blue as the banana


----------



## PANda_USC

*madamelizaking*, please please please try to sneak photos to capture the color of the fuxia and green lizard vps!!! I have been wondering what shades they're gonna be!! 

Thank you!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhhh, those coral patent NS are SO fabulous!


----------



## lilmissb

They certainly look EB or purple-ish but the colour description (not that they're always right) says navy blue so yeah I would guess same colour as banana.


----------



## ashakes

You're welcome ladies!

These are the latest arrivals at the Madison Ave. boutique. Enjoy!

*Bianca 140 coral patent*







*Duvette 100 black nappa and black patent*






*Greissimo Pump in Damas fabric*






*Gres's Mule 140 black nappa*






*Greissimo black nappa*


----------



## ashakes

*Jessica 100 mm grey canvas*


----------



## ashakes

*Marianna black nappa and lavender nappa*


----------



## ashakes

*Netmi 70 lavender patent*


----------



## ashakes

*Simpel 100 turquoise patent*


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Asha*, you are wonderful to keep us so informed! Thank you!


----------



## ashakes

*Tiburon 100*






*Tiburon 70*


----------



## rdgldy

Thank you, *Asha*!!


----------



## brintee

Thanks *Asha*! I lovvveee Coral!!


----------



## japskivt

I need those Ron Ron's from Barneys and the black Greissimo!

Thanks for the pics Asha.


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks for the eye candy *Asha*!


----------



## madamelizaking

Thanks Asha!! 

The Jessica is really cute when it's scrunched down, Reghan was wearing them yesterday and they looked so cute on her. I gues she sold one right off her feet when they first came in. 

OMG... I tried the Tiburon 2 days ago... My feet looked SO UGLY in them it was unbelievable... The opening in the front is way to big and my toes are too skinny I think and I had 3rd toe syndrome lol


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks asha!

i am loving this turquoise explosion!!  i want them all... haha

andi like the jessica.... is it a knee high?


----------



## CelticLuv

I  those Coral Biancas!! I WANT! and the turquoise simples...love the color!


----------



## Nico3327

Yes *liza*, please let us know. I got on the waitlist but I'm really worried I reserved the wrong size (it was before I knew about the "new" VP sizing).  I expect I'm going to be heartbroken...



madamelizaking said:


> FYI- The lizard VPs are going to be there by end of next week. I WILL be going to try them on for size so you girls can know how they fit


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Thanks Asha so much for posting!

I am totally loving that turquoise color....


----------



## ceseeber

Nico3327 said:


> Yes *liza*, please let us know. I got on the waitlist but I'm really worried I reserved the wrong size (it was before I knew about the "new" VP sizing). I expect I'm going to be heartbroken...


 

I have the same exact fear too...especially since they're such an investment, I want to be sure I get the absolute perfect size


----------



## karwood

*Asha,* you are awesome!!! Thank for posting the pics. Just looking at the pic of the Greissimo made my heart go pitter patter!!!!





ashakes said:


> You're welcome ladies!
> 
> These are the latest arrivals at the Madison Ave. boutique. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greissimo Pump in Damas fabric*


----------



## sxcruz22

A few Men's ones from Bagaholic Boy  I like them but I think one pair of studded ones are enough for now   I need to see what else is coming lol.  I really like the studded alfred though lol maybe if it goes on sale.


----------



## Ayala

Thank you for the beautiful pics.

Do you think the turquoise simples will come in a 70?  I'm thinking that may be a good Christmas present for my mom.


----------



## Shainerocks

Thank you, *Asha*


----------



## Miss_Q

Saks Atlanta


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you for the pic, *asha*, *xscruz*, and *Miss_Q*. 

*Miss_Q*, are those Decoltissimos on the right, the ones in camel, black, and coral?


----------



## lawgirl78

carlinha said:


> *LADIES! is this EB suede bianca?!??!?!?!!*
> 
> or is it more purple... i can't tell anymore! i'm BLIND! ush:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


 
OMG!!  I so love this color in suede on the Bianca!  I loved it on the Banana at BG.  Even though they call it navy, it's more of a royal blue, IMO.  So have to get these...

Thanks *asha* for all the pics and updates.  I check in on this thread VERY rarely...and for good reason! CL overload right now!


----------



## Chins4

Thank you so much for sharing ladies - this has to be the most enabling thread of all


----------



## surlygirl

ooooh, more yummy pics! thanks for sharing.

I love the Greissimo. Doesn't it also come in a black and white print?


----------



## karwood

surlygirl said:


> ooooh, more yummy pics! thanks for sharing.
> 
> I love the Greissimo. Doesn't it also come in a black and white print?


 
In the NM Resort Collection Lookbook, it does read they are coming in the black and white damas fabric, but so far I have not seen any IRL pics of these shoes.


----------



## surlygirl

carlinha said:


> *LADIES! is this EB suede bianca?!??!?!?!!*
> 
> or is it more purple... i can't tell anymore! i'm BLIND! ush:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


 
omg! when the orange suede biancas were posted, I had a dream about them also coming out in EB suede!

if they are the same blue as the banana does that mean a darker blue or the turquoise?


----------



## lilmissb

Oh wowee! Loving the coral bianca, turquoise and coral pigalle/decoltissimo whatever it is.


----------



## carlinha

ashakes said:


> *Greissimo Pump in Damas fabric*



*I DIED AND WENT TO RASTA HEAVEN*!!!! 

 *asha*!


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, lololol


----------



## Purrrfect

All these are fabulous but nothing is keeping me awake at night.
Which is so nice for wallet, of course those are always the famous last words.


----------



## natassha68

Some of the beauties in the window at the madison cl boutique .... soooo many new beauties here and at Horatio, Horatio had lots of strass, glitters, lots from resort too, looks as if Asha had posted a few, I recall the ankle strap ones that she posted with a funny reflection, they had 2 different colors, one was a rosish gold and the other was silver, no nude nappa in those, they also had the gressimo ? in black nappa  TDF !!!.. also bianca's in coral.. I picked up the turquoise pigalle 120, will post them when I get them, they are gorgeous IRL.. also have to mention the studded flats in light purple, sooooo gorgeous IRL, they also had the nude and black studded vp's still if anyone is looking, I also was invited to the sample sale, there was an employee of CL there she had Gold studded rollerboy's, they were UNREAL, I will post pics later of the purchasees I made, it was CRAZY !!!


----------



## carlinha

natassha68 said:


> Some of the beauties in the window at the madison cl boutique .... soooo many new beauties here and at Horatio, Horatio had lots of strass, glitters, lots from resort too, looks as if Asha had posted a few, I recall the ankle strap ones that she posted with a funny reflection, they had 2 different colors, one was a rosish gold and the other was silver, no nude nappa in those, they also had the gressimo ? in black nappa  TDF !!!.. also bianca's in coral.. I picked up the turquoise pigalle 120, will post them when I get them, they are gorgeous IRL.. also have to mention the studded flats in light purple, sooooo gorgeous IRL, they also had the nude and black studded vp's still if anyone is looking, I also was invited to the sample sale, there was an employee of CL there she had Gold studded rollerboy's, they were UNREAL, I will post pics later of the purchasees I made, it was CRAZY !!!



SAMPLE SALE?!?!?!   OMG when???  did you go???

i am sooooooooooo SAD i  didn't get to go with you on monday or tuesday! :cry::cry:

btw those strass wedges have me DYING.


----------



## natassha68

Yes, That is why I went to NYC , I was invited last week, unfortunately I was not allowed to invite anyone, and was sworn to secrecy about it, it was very hush hush, I went on tuesday morning at 8:00 , they had SOOOOOOO much stuff it was CRAZYINESS... All the strass I have seen in the past few day's is overwhelming !!!!... wow, I hit every CL spot , too many lovlies, I can't beleive it !..... We will get together for sure next time, maybe another meet up !!


----------



## sumnboutme

^LUCKY!   can't wait to see what you bought!


----------



## brintee

Thanks *natassha*! Are those glitter or strass Pigalles in the background?


----------



## carlinha

natassha68 said:


> Yes, That is why I went to NYC , I was invited last week, unfortunately I was not allowed to invite anyone, and was sworn to secrecy about it, it was very hush hush, I went on tuesday morning at 8:00 , they had SOOOOOOO much stuff it was CRAZYINESS... All the strass I have seen in the past few day's is overwhelming !!!!... wow, I hit every CL spot , too many lovlies, I can't beleive it !..... We will get together for sure next time, maybe another meet up !!



GAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  i am COMPLETELY green with envy!!! 

of course i am soooo happy for you too!  i can't wait to see your purchases... HOW MANY????


----------



## carlinha

brintee said:


> Thanks *natassha*! Are those glitter or strass Pigalles in the background?



those look like strass *brintee*.... aurora borealis


----------



## brintee

Thanks *Carlinha*, thats what I thought  I need a reason to buy myself some strass! 



carlinha said:


> those look like strass *brintee*.... aurora borealis


----------



## carlinha

brintee said:


> Thanks *Carlinha*, thats what I thought  I need a reason to buy myself some strass!



how about that you're breathing today


----------



## natassha68

I felt very privliged to receive an invite , it was a nice surprise .... Carlinha is correct, they are pigalle 100 aurora borealus strass and also the gold or copper too ..


----------



## natassha68

very true, the only strass that I am interested is no where to be found 


carlinha said:


> how about that you're breathing today


----------



## carlinha

natassha68 said:


> very true, the only strass that I am interested is no where to be found



what is that???!?!?!  the calypso?????


----------



## Alice1979

*natassha*, thank you for the fabulous pics. Can't wait to see your new additions.


----------



## brintee

Well if I lived by that theory I would have every pair that Msr. has ever made!  Im considering strass for a gradutation gift, I need the two years to save! 



carlinha said:


> how about that you're breathing today


----------



## PANda_USC

*natassha*, OMG, Strass wedges!! Oyy they're high...but amazinggg!!


----------



## natassha68

Pigalle 120 aurora borealus , if you come across these in a 37.5 PLEASE let me know !





carlinha said:


> what is that???!?!?!  the calypso?????


----------



## natassha68

Your welcome ladies, anytime ... *Alice* you would LOVE the color of the turquoise pigalle's, its not a true turquoise, no green in them, sooo pretty !


----------



## Alice1979

natassha68 said:


> Your welcome ladies, anytime ... *Alice* you would LOVE the color of the turquoise pigalle's, its not a true turquoise, no green in them, sooo pretty !



 Really?? Oohh... I'm so tempted!! Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## rilokiley

wow, *natassha*, you went to the sample sale?!  So lucky!!!!  Please tell us more!  What kind of styles were there?  I can't wait to see what you bought.


----------



## natassha68

Yes *Alice*, they are a Horatio exclusive, only 2 sizes of each , I should have them Fri  will pst them !

*Rilo*, Yes, I was lucky enough to go to the sale, and I did get a few pair's, I will be happy to post more about it when tomorrow's sale end's


----------



## Alice1979

natassha68 said:


> Yes *Alice*, they are a Horatio exclusive, only 2 sizes of each , I should have them Fri  will pst them !
> 
> *Rilo*, Yes, I was lucky enough to go to the sale, and I did get a few pair's, I will be happy to post more about it when tomorrow's sale end's



Don't tempt me... Now I'm scared to see your pics, you know pigalles are my biggest weakness  I'm supposed to be saving for the grease paint pigalles. Do you know if they're still coming out with grease pigalles?

Btw how's the sizing in the turquoise pigalles 120? The same as studded pigalles 120? You know, just for reference


----------



## natassha68

LOL, Sorry *Alice* for enabling, they are just truly TDF, I just wouldn't want you to miss them either, I sized the same in these as the studded one's , I wish I knew when the grease were coming around, still have no word


----------



## rilokiley

natassha68 said:


> *Rilo*, Yes, I was lucky enough to go to the sale, and I did get a few pair's, I will be happy to post more about it when tomorrow's sale end's



yay, can't wait!


----------



## natassha68

New additions at SCP CL


----------



## julies*shoes

I love those watersnake Lady Claude slingbacks.  Also, I saw the picture of the boots on someone.  I love the way they slouch.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## hya_been

So are the blue glitter ones the lady claude in 85 or they 100?


----------



## julies*shoes

^^ They are Lady Claude 100.


----------



## madamelizaking

SO bummed they didn't do the lady claude glitter in 120! I would buy those RIGHT NOW without second guess... but, then again, that's a good thing since i'm getting about 4 pairs from the sale season


----------



## mal

Originally Posted by brintee  
Thanks Carlinha, thats what I thought  I need a reason to buy myself some strass! 


carlinha said:


> how about that you're breathing today





________________


----------



## madamelizaking

Weirdest thing girls....when I tried on the tiburon, they came with WHITE dustbags with Christian Louboutin written in RED... Not a big fan, hopefully it's just for wedges! Nice that the wedges are coming w/dustbags, though! I also noticed the shoes are now coming with 2 dustbags rather than the standard 1


----------



## sumnboutme

madamelizaking said:


> Weirdest thing girls....when I tried on the tiburon, they came with WHITE dustbags with Christian Louboutin written in RED... Not a big fan, hopefully it's just for wedges! Nice that the wedges are coming w/dustbags, though! I also noticed the shoes are now coming with 2 dustbags rather than the standard 1



*liza*, are the boots Reghan had on gray or beige?  i can't tell from the pics...thanks!


----------



## madamelizaking

It was more grey then beige  More like a light taupe? SO cute on her though!


----------



## sumnboutme

madamelizaking said:


> It was more grey then beige  More like a light taupe? SO cute on her though!



Thanks...I might be calling her tomorrow


----------



## alyssa08

liza, can you pm me the picture of the jessica boots being worn or point me in the direction of where I can see it? I'd love to see what they look like. please? :greengrin:


----------



## PANda_USC

*madamelizaking*, is it weird I got three dust bags with my nude glitter no. prives? I didn't know what to do with the extra one!


----------



## sumnboutme

for *alyssa*:


----------



## lilmissb

Keep it *panda!* You might get a sale pair with NO dustbags.


----------



## brintee

Those boots are so freakin cute! God they would be destroyed in Ohio winters though...


----------



## karwood

*Nat,* you are soooooooo lucky!!! I can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## hya_been

Wow *natasha* I can only assume your new additions are fabulous.  Although it must be so difficult to keep your lips sealed, it's totally worth it!


----------



## carlinha

prepare TO DIE!!!!!!!!!

resort/spring 2010 new arrivals at st. honore

orange patent banana





nude patent banana





greissimo multicolor damas fabric





greissimo black & white damas fabric





greissimo black suede


----------



## natassha68

What are you doing to us????? 


carlinha said:


> prepare TO DIE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> resort/spring 2010 new arrivals at st. honore
> 
> orange patent banana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nude patent banana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greissimo multicolor damas fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greissimo black & white damas fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greissimo black suede


----------



## carlinha

black patent bianca






black (? or turtle) patent VP





lavender patent VP





red patent VP





metallic python so private


----------



## carlinha




----------



## Alice1979

Love the lavender and red VPs! I hope the US boutiques are getting them.

Thank you *carlinha* for the eye candy.


----------



## carlinha

few more

to match the so private's


----------



## carlinha

ok now HOW am i supposed to NOT keep spending before the wedding?!!?!??!!

i think i NEED the orange patent bananas, greissimo MC, and python so privates in my life!


----------



## lawgirl78

carlinha said:


> prepare TO DIE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> resort/spring 2010 new arrivals at st. honore
> 
> nude patent banana


 
 OMG!!!! These are TDF.  I so need to add these to my collection!
So many great things.  I'm loving the color of the lavendar patent.  So much for saving up for an apartment! 
Thanks for all the pics carla.  Now I just have to figure out how to successfully order from overseas.


----------



## lilmissb

OMFG! You are trying to kill me aren't you *carlinha?* I think I need those red VP's.

So the orange patent is different to coral isn't it? They look brighter. I really liked those yellow you yous as well.


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *Carlinha*-I love just about every pair!!!


----------



## honeyspice

Thank you so much *Carlinha* for the pics!!!  
I'm dying right now after seeing the lavender patent VPs!!! Just the pair of shoes to replace the HG purple suede VPs I couldn't find in the summer!


----------



## dreachick2384

Purple VP or Purple Bianca? Hmmmm choices....


----------



## lilmissb

^tell me about it!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, thank you for the amazing pics!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

*carlinha*, i think my heart just stopped   i want ALL of them but esp the orange and nude bananas!   thanks for sharing!


----------



## hya_been

This is crazy, why do I like the orange ones?  They're completely impractical!


----------



## rdgldy

and CL addiction isn't??


----------



## Shainerocks

Thanks, *Carlinha *for the pics!


----------



## Nico3327

I love all the bright colors!!!  I NEEEEEEED the purple VP and orange banana!  Must figure out a way to get to France to buy them.....


----------



## sumnboutme

Nico3327 said:


> I love all the bright colors!!!  I NEEEEEEED the purple VP and orange banana!  Must figure out a way to get to France to buy them.....



BG has the lavender VPs - $745


----------



## julies*shoes

These make me swoon!  I think I need them!


----------



## julies*shoes

I MUST have this bag!!!  It will be so amazing with my silver python YoYos.  I hope they have it in the US.  If anyone sees it here, please let me know.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Omg, I die!   Orange patent banana, red patent VP and coral patent new simples... where the hell is my money tree?!


----------



## brintee

OMG! I LOVVEE the black/white greissimos and the Lavendar VPS!!! How much were the Greissimos do you know *Carlinha*? Thanks for the piccies!


----------



## lilmissb

These are nude acid aren't they?


----------



## julies*shoes

^^ Yes, they look like it to me.  Stunning!


----------



## siserilla

rdgldy said:


> and CL addiction isn't??


 Blasphemy!!


----------



## carlinha

yes looks like nude acid python to me!

i don't have prices yet *brintee*, but when i find out, i'll let you know.


----------



## brintee

Thanks *Carlinha*. I have these on preorder at NM, but im wondering if it would be cheaper to get them from the UK...


So weird that my post is above yours. I wish they would fix this..


----------



## lilmissb

Can't wait to see what else nude acid will come out in.

Swung by DJ's for lunch and was sooo disappointed at the range. Nothing much new. 

They had: 
* *Archedisco* in black
* *Cathay* in nude metal and black nappa (? can't remember if nappa or patent) 
* *Maggies* in the tobacco colourway (tried on the 36 and the toebox was fine for me but had a finger's space in the back so I would need my typical 35.5)
* *Manouk* bootie in brown suede
* laceup square toed bootie Reese was wearing (can't remember name) in brown suede

I sighed and oohed and aahed over the LP's in marine again. I think I need them dearly.


----------



## julies*shoes

natassha68 said:


> Yes, That is why I went to NYC , I was invited last week, unfortunately I was not allowed to invite anyone, and was sworn to secrecy about it, it was very hush hush, I went on tuesday morning at 8:00 , they had SOOOOOOO much stuff it was CRAZYINESS... All the strass I have seen in the past few day's is overwhelming !!!!... wow, I hit every CL spot , too many lovlies, I can't beleive it !..... We will get together for sure next time, maybe another meet up !!


 
Can you tell us now what you saw and purchased?  I can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## mal

*OMG* those Python So Privates and the matching bag  *I DIE!*


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks for the photos everyone!

this thread is the bane of my existence... omg purple and turquoise patenttt


----------



## AllaB

*carlinha*, thank you for the pictures. I love Orange Bananas.


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks for the eye candy *Natassha* and *Carlinha*!


----------



## alyssa08

thank you *sumn* for the pic! those would look adorable with a cute summer dress.

thanks for the pics, carlinha. I am soo loving the red patent vps. the bananas also look AMAZING in the orange patent. and I love silver python


----------



## sumnboutme

alyssa08 said:


> thank you *sumn* for the pic! *those would look adorable with a cute summer dress.*
> 
> thanks for the pics, carlinha. I am soo loving the red patent vps. the bananas also look AMAZING in the orange patent. and I love silver python



you're welcome


----------



## japskivt

Thanks for the pics *C*!


----------



## erinmiyu

mal said:


> *OMG* those Python So Privates and the matching bag  *I DIE!*


ditto! SO gorgeous!


----------



## madamelizaking

omg i die! Is that FOR SURE the python? Cause it looks like the new leather that's being used that looks like leather but is made w/the veyr galaxy like material.


----------



## karwood

OHHHHHH, *Carlinha!!!!!!!! *What have you done?!?!?! Just when I _was_ thinking  I was going to be safe with buying just one pair of CLs from the Resort Collection, you had to post these pics!!! Now I want the Bananas in orange and nude patent and  both pairs of Greissimos in the  black/white and  multi-color damas combo!!!




carlinha said:


> prepare TO DIE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> resort/spring 2010 new arrivals at st. honore
> 
> orange patent banana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nude patent banana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greissimo multicolor damas fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greissimo black & white damas fabric


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Oh wow!!! I want!!! ^^^^


----------



## iMunz

Have these been posted? Style.com


----------



## iMunz

Wait there's more


----------



## madamelizaking

Those are cute! But I'd never buy them


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Thanks iMunz for posting!  I love the gold/nude ones on the top left - anyone know what they are and when they are coming out???


----------



## iMunz

They're cute but sooo impractical and I really dislike the boots


----------



## purplepinky

OMG I really love the pale pink and blue ones with purple heel!!!! Love to know more info?


----------



## lilmissb

Oh wow, those are a bit out there!


----------



## PANda_USC

*iMunz*, thanks for the pics!


----------



## iMunz

You're welcome


----------



## hya_been

I'm hoping other items come in that indigo suede that's on the heel it's gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

i just got back from horatio... the spring 2010 lookbook is insane!  there were like 100 pages (or so it felt like) of different styles, and that's not even counting the different materials/colors that each shoe will come in!!!

some notable things in the lookbook were:
lady claude strass of course ($3175)
red strass lady lynch ($3135) - beverly hills
lavender patent banana ($755) - BH i think?  

horatio is also getting in the green and red lizard VPs
and the lookbook only has purple lizard VP listed (SCP), not fuxia, so i'm wondering what color SCP is really getting in!  they should be here by the end of the week.

i also saw the new sequin material which is arranged so that it looks like python scales... it's really pretty!!!

ahhhhh, i am gonna DIE this season!  DF is gonna kill me....


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the update *carlinha!* I think I'm going to die this season!!!

I like red & purple lizard.... 

Is that the VG type material?


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> Is that the VG type material?



yes it is!  they will be having it in quite a few styles, in many different colors!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Ooohh, maybe they'll be a lot comfier than the VG's. I can see why you say they hurt! Can't wait to see them.


----------



## sumnboutme

Maybe I should hold off on the glitter and wait for the VG-type sequiny material... and the greasepaint...so many shoes, not enough funds!


----------



## brintee

Omg!! Purple lizard!!! I have to have!!


----------



## carlinha

brintee said:


> Omg!! Purple lizard!!! I have to have!!



*brintee*, it's weird because the lookbook had green, red and purple... SCP will be getting the "purple", but from the rumors, this was supposed to be a "fuschia" color... so i'm not sure what is actually coming, whether it will be exactly like the old purple ones, or more fuschia.


----------



## ashakes

I have been out of town, so I was just able to upload these.  Enjoy!

I received the *fuchsia glitter ron rons *on Friday, but I had already left so I can share better pics of those tomorrow.


----------



## rilokiley

At the mini meet up yesterday with *adeana* and *CindyYZ*, I tried on the Piros in a gorgeous aubergine color.  I hadn't seen this color before.  LOVE! 













I also tried on the Lady Page.  I love this color!


----------



## ashakes

*All from Barneys*










Sorry some of the pics are sideways. I don't know why the rotation got changed in my photobucket. lol  Like I said, I will share better photos of the fuchsia glitter ron rons tomorrow!


----------



## ashakes

more...


----------



## ashakes




----------



## ashakes




----------



## ashakes

More


----------



## ashakes

Last one...


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks asha! Those glitter ron rons are TDF!


----------



## PANda_USC

*asha*, thank you so much for the photos! I'm really feeling those fuxia ron rons!!


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks *Rilo *and *Asha*!


----------



## MikaelaN

Thanks for the great pics, *Rilo & Asha!!*


----------



## hya_been

*Rilo *I love purple so that eye candy is amazing.

Can't wait to see the pink ron rons *asha* although my preference is the blue!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! I missed the aubergine piros! Wowowowow!!! Love the LP too, need them in either marine or oxblood.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Thanks Asha!!  Those glitter Ron Rons are gorgeous!  Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## purplepinky

> i just got back from horatio... the spring 2010 lookbook is insane! there were like 100 pages (or so it felt like) of different styles, and that's not even counting the different materials/colors that each shoe will come in!!!
> 
> some notable things in the lookbook were:
> lady claude strass of course ($3175)
> red strass lady lynch ($3135) - beverly hills
> lavender patent banana ($755) - BH i thin


k?

SOrry ladies, does the BH next to the lavender patent bananas mean they are coming to the Beverly Hills boutique? Also, when are these fun mentionable styles meant to be hitting the stores? TIA!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Poseidon 120*  






will come in silver, pearl, aqua, gold, and lavender.  not sure what color this is above...but it's gorgeous!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Im 95% sure that's pearl. Thx Asha and Kuromi!!!! So excited for spring! I may have to be a good girl and save for strass


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

CL Pigalles 120mm in Coral, Turquoise, Red, and Black in Patent


----------



## alyssa08

wow that fish scale pattern is soooo beautiful!

rilo, love the piros in aubergine. I think I want some now...


----------



## hya_been

You're going to have to save the pics on your computer and then upload them to here.  We cannot see pics hosted in your email.


----------



## sumnboutme

kuromi-chan said:


> *Poseidon 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will come in silver, pearl, aqua, gold, and lavender.  not sure what color this is above...but it's gorgeous!!



 OMG, I NEED THIS SHOE!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

^ It's also coming in the ron ron style  And I *think* lady claude? I'll double check when I go to the boutique


----------



## sumnboutme

madamelizaking said:


> ^ It's also coming in the ron ron style  And I *think* lady claude? I'll double check when I go to the boutique



That would be awesome, thanks.  And can you ask when they'll expect them too?  Hopefully, not til Feb/March   Otherwise, I'm in big trouble...


----------



## justkell

kuromi-chan said:


> *Poseidon 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will come in silver, pearl, aqua, gold, and lavender.  not sure what color this is above...but it's gorgeous!!



To me that looks like lavender. gorgeous!


----------



## alyssa08

madamelizaking said:


> ^ It's also coming in the ron ron style  And I *think* lady claude? I'll double check when I go to the boutique


 
ron ron!?! I need to go out more so I can justify buying them.


----------



## ChiSq

I hate to sound stupid, but is the Poseidon in sequin thingies? It is not python, correct?


----------



## lilmissb

Oh wow that's what they look like! Beautiful. Hopefully they're not stiff like the VG's.


----------



## kuromi-chan

^ i had asked if it was the same material as the VGs, and the SA said no.  she said the VGs was a mirrored fabric, and the Poseidons are satin and sequins.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *kuromi!* Woohoo, they will be more comfy then, hopefully.


----------



## azhangie

kuromi-chan said:


> *Poseidon 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will come in silver, pearl, aqua, gold, and lavender. not sure what color this is above...but it's gorgeous!!


 
I need this shoe too. Its a need...not a want. And the coral pigalle!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Goodness, i wasnt feeling the spring styles much until the updates. I would LOVE to see the posiden in aqua!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Dangerous isn't it?


----------



## savvysgirl

Yes  I'm supposed to be saving. When i say i'm saving, i end up spending more! Hopefully it will be a few months before the Poseidon is for sale?!! I'm waiting for the Very Jaws to be on NAP international site first! (easier to exchange or refund on NAP than in the boutique)


----------



## coconuttiger

kuromi-chan said:


> *Poseidon 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will come in silver, pearl, aqua, gold, and lavender.  not sure what color this is above...but it's gorgeous!!


it's been a while since a shoe has given me an OMG moment but this is it!


----------



## regeens

Oh wow! The Poseidon 120 is absolutely stunning.  I should probably let go of my search for the VG in platine and just wait for this to come out.  Absolutely beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## floridasun8

kuromi-chan said:


> *Poseidon 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will come in silver, pearl, aqua, gold, and lavender.  not sure what color this is above...but it's gorgeous!!



Ohhhhhhhhhh, mermaid shoes!!     I want too!


----------



## Nico3327

I was thinking the same thing *regeens*!  Anyone know what the price will be?



regeens said:


> Oh wow! The Poseidon 120 is absolutely stunning. I should probably let go of my search for the VG in platine and just wait for this to come out. Absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brintee

Oh, I see. Hopefully Reghan will send out pics! If its the purple like yours I may have to get them 



carlinha said:


> *brintee*, it's weird because the lookbook had green, red and purple... SCP will be getting the "purple", but from the rumors, this was supposed to be a "fuschia" color... so i'm not sure what is actually coming, whether it will be exactly like the old purple ones, or more fuschia.


----------



## Baggaholic

kuromi-chan said:


> *Poseidon 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will come in silver, pearl, aqua, gold, and lavender.  not sure what color this is above...but it's gorgeous!!



Oh lord  ::addiction shivers:: ::tappin the vein::


----------



## Baggaholic

It IS!!!! 

I already placed some orders with my SA and what I really wanted to do was order them all! I like that M kept it simple with the colors. He has such a great eye when ordering for the store!





carlinha said:


> i just got back from *horatio... the spring 2010 lookbook is insane!*  there were like 100 pages (or so it felt like) of different styles, and that's not even counting the different materials/colors that each shoe will come in!!!
> 
> some notable things in the lookbook were:
> lady claude strass of course ($3175)
> red strass lady lynch ($3135) - beverly hills
> lavender patent banana ($755) - BH i think?
> 
> horatio is also getting in the green and red lizard VPs
> and the lookbook only has purple lizard VP listed (SCP), not fuxia, so i'm wondering what color SCP is really getting in!  they should be here by the end of the week.
> 
> i also saw the new sequin material which is arranged so that it looks like python scales... it's really pretty!!!
> 
> ahhhhh, i am gonna DIE this season!  DF is gonna kill me....


----------



## inspiredgem

rilokiley said:


> At the mini meet up yesterday with *adeana* and *CindyYZ*, I tried on the Piros in a gorgeous aubergine color.  I hadn't seen this color before.  LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried on the Lady Page.  I love this color!



The Piros looks beautiful on you!  What color are the LP's in the box?  I really like them!


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ they are flannel with black. *Aeross* said they are stunning IRL.


----------



## Baggaholic

Tried this shoe at Horatio. It's very uncomfortable and I felt trapped in it. Not a shoe for me. It did however look bada$$ on!


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks *Kuromi-chan *and *Hollywood*!

Hmmmm...I'm not sure how I feel about the Poseidon.  But that's probably because that's a stock photo?  I'll have to see...


----------



## moshi_moshi

kuromi-chan said:


> *Poseidon 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will come in silver, pearl, aqua, gold, and lavender. not sure what color this is above...but it's gorgeous!!


 
OMG!!  i lovee love lovee this shoe!!

I tried on coral patent delcotissimos (sp?) at my saks this weekend... very cute color..but pointy shoes are not for me.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

moshi i was @ saks yesterday and tried those too! If i werent so pale....lol.

I tried on all of the altadamas. Swoon! I went to BG and Barneys too- BG's newer arrivals are less than exciting.  Barneys was great- i loved the new stuff.  I just don't love anything enough yet. I guess thats good for my wallet!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

kuromi-chan said:


> *Poseidon 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will come in silver, pearl, aqua, gold, and lavender.  not sure what color this is above...but it's gorgeous!!







OMG - I want I want I want!!  The lavender and aqua sound AMAZING!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> moshi i was @ saks yesterday and tried those too! If i werent so pale....lol.
> 
> I tried on all of the altadamas. Swoon! I went to BG and Barneys too- BG's newer arrivals are less than exciting. Barneys was great- i loved the new stuff. I just don't love anything enough yet. I guess thats good for my wallet!


 
LOL!  i feel pale too!  and i'm asian...i'm supposed to be tan, WTF? 

i so need to get up to nyc soon..i love it around the holidays even though its super crazy and crowded


----------



## honeyspice

*So gorgeous!!!!!* 
I love the spring collection! 
Thanks for the pic *kuromi-chan*~



kuromi-chan said:


> *Poseidon 120*


----------



## Alice1979

NM, Nordstrom, and saks are now getting the resort collection in. I saw/tried on the banana (black and nude), VP (camel), lady sling 100 (lavender), and MC glitter NP at NM, gres mule 100 (coral), lady sling 100 (nude), and gres (black leather) at saks, and bianca (lavender) and silver glitter NP with gold tip/heel at Nordstrom.


----------



## tivogirl

How was the sizing, Alice? And did you sneak any pics?!


----------



## Alice1979

tivogirl said:


> How was the sizing, Alice? And did you sneak any pics?!


 
No, no pics sorry. I go 0.5 size down in banana, which is 0.5 size up from bianca, which I take one full size down. Lady sling 100 is tts, and all the NPs are tts as well. Gres and gres mule 100 are 0.5 size down. I'm very impressed by the finer glitter. I love the multi-color and the silver with gold tip and heel, very pretty.


----------



## laurayuki

OMG where where where???????

ok.. i need to start a list of wants.. and hopefully cross some off when I see them.. it's been hard to view the whole collection at one place.. saks, bergdorf, barneys and the two boutiques in NYC all carry different stuff!! making it impossible to shop for the new collection at one place.. kind of annoying


kuromi-chan said:


> *Poseidon 120*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will come in silver, pearl, aqua, gold, and lavender. not sure what color this is above...but it's gorgeous!!


----------



## MikaelaN

OMG...
I just about died when I saw the Poseidon's. They're absolutely gorgeous!! I wonder how much they will be...
Thanks for the pic, Kuromi!!!!


----------



## carlinha

ChiSq said:


> I hate to sound stupid, but is the Poseidon in sequin thingies? It is not python, correct?



YES this is the shoe i saw in the lookbook with sequin-type material!  GORGEOUS!!!

FYI the *aqua* which is the sample pic they showed is not all aqua, it has tonal variations (like black markings) that make it look VERY MUCH like python!


----------



## carlinha

Baggaholic said:


> Tried this shoe at Horatio. It's very uncomfortable and I felt trapped in it. Not a shoe for me. It did however look bada$$ on!



100% agree with you on this *baggaholic*!  it was very hard to get on and off for me!  my toes were getting trapped by the gold string in the middle.


----------



## Lec8504

wow I have to see the poseidon IRL...thanks for posting all of the pics girls


----------



## Alice1979

Lec8504 said:


> wow I have to see the poseidon IRL...thanks for posting all of the pics girls


 
Same here. I think Horatio is getting them in more colors for their spring collection. Can't wait to see more of them.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Kuromi*, thanks for the pics! The Poseidon is sooo beautiful!! The Pisces in me needs to have some Poseidons! OyY..my CL wish list will never be fulfilled if I keep adding on shoes, -__-.

Oh *Kuromi*! Do you happen to know which stores will be getting the Poseidons?  

*Thanks in advance!*


----------



## savvysgirl

Does anyone know if the new turquoise Pigalle comes in 100 as well as 120?? TIA!


----------



## indypup

PANda_USC said:


> Oh *Kuromi*! Do you happen to know which stores will be getting the Poseidons?


 
I second this question...

Also, does anyone know if the "navy blue" suede Biancas are an NM exclusive?  I about died when I saw them.  MUST.  HAVE.


----------



## cl addict

*RILO *- the picture of you with the Piros, i TOTALLY thought that was a picture of me!!! I was a BG yesterday, tried them on (in africa), and also had my LV Speedy with me! I was like WTF?!?!?! Who's spying on me! 

... I am TOTALLY obsessed with the Piros FYI.


----------



## lilmissb

savvysgirl said:


> Does anyone know if the new turquoise Pigalle comes in 100 as well as 120?? TIA!



Exactly what I wanna know too! Same with the coral.


----------



## ashakes

PANda_USC said:


> *Kuromi*, thanks for the pics! The Poseidon is sooo beautiful!! The Pisces in me needs to have some Poseidons! OyY..my CL wish list will never be fulfilled if I keep adding on shoes, -__-.
> 
> Oh *Kuromi*! Do you happen to know which stores will be getting the Poseidons?
> 
> *Thanks in advance!*


 
Not, Kuromi, but I did inquire about them last week. I didn't write anything down because I was driving so I only partially paid attention to colors I was getting.  Horatio is getting lavender, silver, and gold.  Madison is getting aqua and pearl for sure as is Vegas.  BH is getting pearl for sure as well. Like I said, I only paid attention to particular colors and stores getting them, but better than nothing. lol  *Price is $1195* and the shoe is made of satin with large sequins on them according to my SA.


----------



## Alice1979

ashakes said:


> Not, Kuromi, but I did inquire about them last week. I didn't write anything down because I was driving so I only partially paid attention to colors I was getting. Horatio is getting lavender, silver, and gold. Madison is getting aqua and pearl for sure as is Vegas. BH is getting pearl for sure as well. Like I said, I only paid attention to particular colors and stores getting them, but better than nothing. lol *Price is $1195* and the shoe is made of satin with large sequins on them according to my SA.


 
Thank you *asha*. Lavender and pearl sound divine... can't wait to see more.


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks for the info *asha*!  do you happen to know when they'll be arriving in stores?


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ Can't wait to see the aqua ones. Thanks *asha*!


----------



## PANda_USC

*asha*, oh thank you thank you!! woHo, I thought they were gonna be $2000+! :: wipes sweat away:: I wonder when they'll be in stores...

I'm excited for the pearl as well..I'm thinking pearl or silver, hehehe


----------



## carlinha

savvysgirl said:


> ^^^ Can't wait to see the aqua ones. Thanks *asha*!



FYI the aqua ones have a tonal variation and not straight aqua... it has some black pattern that really makes it look like python!  it was gorgeous in the lookbook!


----------



## sumnboutme

carlinha said:


> FYI the aqua ones have a tonal variation and not straight aqua... it has some black pattern that really makes it look like python!  it was gorgeous in the lookbook!



did they say when they were expecting it *carlinha*?


----------



## carlinha

sumnboutme said:


> did they say when they were expecting it *carlinha*?



sorry *sumn*, i did not ask!  i am trying desperately to avoid temptation....


----------



## sumnboutme

carlinha said:


> sorry *sumn*, i did not ask!  i am trying desperately to avoid temptation....



i understand completely....i just want to know so i can figure out if i'll have funds for sale shoes or not


----------



## savvysgirl

carlinha said:


> FYI the aqua ones have a tonal variation and not straight aqua... it has some black pattern that really makes it look like python! it was gorgeous in the lookbook!


 
Thank you sweets. I saw your post about the aqua earlier. Still excited about them. I hope they are beautiful IRL!!


----------



## karwood

*rilo,* great pics! Love the aubergine Piros! That color is so delicious!

*ashakes, hollywood and kuromi,* thanks for posting!!


----------



## indypup

Can anyone tell me where the heck I can find the suede Bianca?  Other than the blue, of course!

That price for the Poseidons sounds reasonable, I suppose!  Now I want to see the other colors!


----------



## carlinha

indypup said:


> Can anyone tell me where the heck I can find the suede Bianca?  Other than the blue, of course!



what color were you looking for *indypup*??


----------



## indypup

Black suede or Marine.  I only just found out that they came in suede today.


----------



## natassha68

Bergdorf has Black, Navy (cobalt) & coral suede  HTH


----------



## indypup

Oh, okay!  I looked online earlier today but I guess they're not on the website yet.  And by navy, you mean the same "navy" NM has online?


----------



## natassha68

No, they are in store, that is where I got my black suede Banana's... I also tried on the navy which is more of a cobalt blue gorgeous IRL, I think there is a pic floating around here somewhere of me trying them on so you can get an idea of the color, i'll try to find it.


----------



## natassha68

here they are


----------



## indypup

I suppose I could always call and order!  I'm in Atlanta with only a Jeffrey, Saks, and NM.

But OMG.  That navy/cobalt is TDF.  I think I'd rather have that color than black. 

Thank you *Natassha*!


----------



## natassha68

Your quite welcome. they are TDF !!!.. if you need a SA from BG, pm me you can use mine if you would like 


indypup said:


> I suppose I could always call and order!  I'm in Atlanta with only a Jeffrey, Saks, and NM.
> 
> But OMG.  That navy/cobalt is TDF.  I think I'd rather have that color than black.
> 
> Thank you *Natassha*!


----------



## kuromi-chan

your welcome ladies!    it's not very often at all i can provide any intel on upcoming styles!  so i'm glad i could help out!  

*asha*, thanks for the pics and info!

*carlinha*, i'm dying to see the aqua version!!  it sounds TDF!


----------



## moshi_moshi

now i'm conflicted between the aqua and lavender poseidon...can anyone PM me with madison/horatio SA e-mails?


----------



## julies*shoes

I got an email from Sabrina at NM today.  They got in the Banana in nude patent!  Stunning!


----------



## Baggaholic

eek!  How are the sizing running?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

is it me, or does the nude banana look kinda smokey and taupe-ey???


----------



## Baggaholic

it does. But I like


----------



## PANda_USC

*melia*, I agree! The nude is a few tones darker than usual..


----------



## julies*shoes

Could be just her camera.  Here is what she said in the email...

*Hi ladies!!

I'm going bananas over the new Louboutin BANANA shoe!! We just got it in black patent and NUDE patent!! YES!! Its in nude the fleshy color not beige!! Whoo HOO!!! *

*This is not going to last long so you call me ASAP and yes, I will ring it on Wednesday on Your NM or BG card so you are eligible for the gift card!! YAY!!! 312-617-7831!!!*


----------



## melialuvs2shop

i think the color is still pretty, but i need a nude!!!

i'd die if these or the bianca came in camel patent


----------



## Baggaholic

I need some nude Bianca's. Desperately


----------



## starr_shenell

I loved the picture of the poseidon shoes, so I decided to do a search and found these photos on a blog of new CL's coming out:


----------



## starr_shenell

and these...


----------



## Baggaholic

starr_shenell said:


> and these...



Speechless! Look at the first ones


----------



## sumnboutme

starr_shenell said:


> I loved the picture of the poseidon shoes, so I decided to do a search and found these photos on a blog of new CL's coming out:




I DIE!    i think i'm going to want all of these!!!!  thanks for the pics!


----------



## carlinha

oh yes those studded ones caught my eye!

hmmm, i'm wondering if the black marks on the aqua poseidon were actually part of the print/pattern versus just a reflection on the flash of the camera or something 

well i guess we will see when it comes out!


----------



## rdgldy

Amazing array of new shoes-there are just too many!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*starr*, thank you thank you for the pics! So now we all know what the lilac poseidons look like...they're very fun! I really like the scalloped texture...pearl pearl pearl pearl!

*kuromi*, were the poseidons you posted silver with iridescence, silver with a reflection, or pearl? The iridescence on it reminds me of an oyster shell, or a pearl.. Thanks in advance dear!


----------



## sumnboutme

wait, is it just me or do those "ronrons" look like they have a shorter toe box?


----------



## kuromi-chan

^ *Panda*, sorry, i have no idea!  :shame:  i think it's irridescent, rather than reflection...i'm going to guess.. PEARL!


----------



## kuromi-chan

sumnboutme said:


> wait, is it just me or do those "ronrons" look like they have a shorter toe box?



true *sumn*, it does look shorter...


----------



## starr_shenell

Does anyone know when the poseidon will be available for purchase?


----------



## prelude

starr_shenell said:


> I loved the picture of the poseidon shoes, so I decided to do a search and found these photos on a blog of new CL's coming out:



The Poseidon's are TDF!!      I must have them! I've also seen a picture of them in silver (I think it was at least... it had a pinkish shine to it?), and they're just ridiculously stunning. I'd also love to know when they come out.


----------



## starr_shenell

Here's a better photo of the engin spikes.  This photo is from bagaholicboy's blog:


----------



## PANda_USC

^wow..those are fierce...O_O


----------



## Speedah

OMG...the Poseidon....


----------



## Lynny0780

i loove those purple ones!!


----------



## sara999

i'm just not sure i like the nude banana's as much as i like the nude biancas


----------



## Alice1979

sumnboutme said:


> wait, is it just me or do those "ronrons" look like they have a shorter toe box?


 
*sumn*, the newer ron rons do have shorter toe box.


----------



## hya_been

For those of us who can't see photobucket pics, here's the link to the blog that has all those new styles...
http://www.fash-eccentric.com/tag/christian-louboutin-ss-2010/


----------



## japskivt

Thanks Hya! I need those Ron Rons. I don't think I want purple, but silver or gold or blue would be awesome.


----------



## CelticLuv

anyone have a picture of the Rolando 120 Metal Patent in Denim? I just pre-saled a pair at Nordstrom. I've heard they're an absolutely beautiful color but I'd like to see for myself 

nevermind, Duke just found the Denim patent color in NS: http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/NEW-SIMPLE-METALLIC-PUMPS-p-7667.html# thanks again Duke!!


----------



## madamelizaking

^ Ooh that color is gorgeous! i'm glad i'm getting the marron glace color, i don't think my skin tone would look good with that color.. STUNNING though!!! almost an ice blue huh


----------



## savvysgirl

OMG, Nordstrom ship to the UK now! Thats a recent thing isnt it?


----------



## japskivt

Alice1979 said:


> *sumn*, the newer ron rons do have shorter toe box.



Really? I can't tell at all. At least when they are on my foot I can't tell.


----------



## japskivt

CelticLuv said:


> anyone have a picture of the Rolando 120 Metal Patent in Denim? I just pre-saled a pair at Nordstrom. I've heard they're an absolutely beautiful color but I'd like to see for myself
> 
> nevermind, Duke just found the Denim patent color in NS: http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/NEW-SIMPLE-METALLIC-PUMPS-p-7667.html# thanks again Duke!!



That looks like grey metal patent. Is denim and grey the same thing?


----------



## Miss_Q

japskivt said:


> That looks like Grey metal patent. Is denim and Grey the same thing?


 

I think Grey Metal & Denim are 2 different colors.


----------



## japskivt

I guess I'm blind. They look the same to me. (Jap notes she must call doc and get eyes examined)


----------



## Nieners

OMG my wedding shoes.... thanks Hya for the link!


----------



## brintee

Has anyone seen those Satin Maggies from the Celeb thread anywhere? I lovvveee them!!


----------



## Alice1979

japskivt said:


> Really? I can't tell at all. At least when they are on my foot I can't tell.


 
I just got the grey metallic ron rons, and the toe box is definitely shorter than my nude ones 

But it could also be the fact that the grey ones are one full size smaller than the nude


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

brintee said:


> Has anyone seen those Satin Maggies from the Celeb thread anywhere? I lovvveee them!!


 
I tried doing an SO of those....they were only made for runway


----------



## alyssa08

the poseidon ron rons look like they'd show almost your entire toe! I think I prefer the VPs.


----------



## brintee

Noooooooo!! My heart is broken *Nerdy*!!


NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I tried doing an SO of those....they were only made for runway


----------



## meggyg8r

oh my god.. so many new styles..


----------



## japskivt

Alice1979 said:


> I just got the grey metallic ron rons, and the toe box is definitely shorter than my nude ones
> 
> But it could also be the fact that the grey ones are one full size smaller than the nude



When did you get the nude ones? I know I am a 41 in old Ron Ron's and now I am a 40. One WHOLE size down as well.


Those nude Ron Rons are next on my list! I want The Posiedon Ron Ron - don't know which color though and hopefully something greasepaint will come out as well!


----------



## Nieners

Jap, I want to know as well! 
I am a 39.5 in Decolletes, am I a 38 in Ron Rons now?


----------



## japskivt

nieners said:


> jap, i want to know as well!
> I am a 39.5 in decolletes, am i a 38 in ron rons now?



yes!


----------



## Alice1979

japskivt said:


> When did you get the nude ones? I know I am a 41 in old Ron Ron's and now I am a 40. One WHOLE size down as well.
> 
> 
> Those nude Ron Rons are next on my list! I want The Posiedon Ron Ron - don't know which color though and hopefully something greasepaint will come out as well!


 
I've had them since March/April, my first purchase from Hirshleifers. Here are the comparison pics for the toe boxes. You can definitely see the difference.


----------



## moshi_moshi

this new sizing stuff has me very concerned!  thanks for the photos alice!  i wonder what size i will be for the poseidons....


----------



## jancedtif

Beautiful pics *Alice*!  I tried the metal pink (not sure of the name, but they were a pretty hot pick color) in the 39.5  and my long toes were crammed up to the front.  And they didn't have a 40.  So from your pics *Alice* in the old Ron Rons I'd probably be a 39.5 and int the new ones perhaps a 40.  IDK.


----------



## indypup

So you couldn't do a SO for those Maggies, *Nerdy*?  That's terribly sad, because that shoe is amazing. 

*Jance*, you must mean the Barbie pink Ron Rons!


----------



## carlinha

here is something in the new MINT GREEN... will come in suede and patent leather... don't remember now in what styles


----------



## japskivt

Thanks *Alice*! I compared all of my Ron Rons (they are all lower cut, so that's why I didn't notice a difference). That's pretty interesting. I love them! Your nudes are gorgeous!


----------



## CelticLuv

carlinha said:


> here is something in the new MINT GREEN...



oh wow, that is such a spring/summer color!


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^i love the mint green!  i have uggs in that color, LOL.  is it only going to be in suede?


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, thanks for the pic! That *mint* is so cheery!


----------



## meggyg8r

I love the mint too!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you, *jance* and *jap*.

*jap*, you definitely need the nude ron rons. I love mine.



jancedtif said:


> Beautiful pics *Alice*! I tried the metal pink (not sure of the name, but they were a pretty hot pick color) in the 39.5 and my long toes were crammed up to the front. And they didn't have a 40. So from your pics *Alice* in the old Ron Rons I'd probably be a 39.5 and int the new ones perhaps a 40. IDK.


 
Looks like 39.5 in the pink is too small, then 40 would probably work. That means you'll be either 40.5 or even 41 in the old. Remember the old sizing they run small, so you have to go up.


----------



## Alice1979

moshi_moshi said:


> this new sizing stuff has me very concerned! thanks for the photos alice! i wonder what size i will be for the poseidons....


 
You're welcome. I'm concerned about the new sizing as well. Love the poseidon ron rons, they're so gorgeous.


----------



## CelticLuv

What's the deal with the Rolando's new sizing? I just pre-sold a pair of Denim Rolando's in 35.5 (only size available). Now I'm wondering if they'll be too big and a 35 would've been better  (I'm 35 in NS)


----------



## hya_been

I'm loving that green suede too - are those the ron ron 85?

And shouldn't we move the sizing talk to the new sizing thread?  I think it'll be most helpful in there...


----------



## CelticLuv

^ You're right Hya! I actually posted a question in there yesterday morning (for different style) and haven't heard back. I figured this thread's been more active as everyone's been busy buying, buying, buying during the pre-sales 
I'm heading to the sizing thread now to post about the Rolando's


----------



## moshi_moshi

carlinha said:


> here is something in the new MINT GREEN... will come in suede and patent leather... don't remember now in what styles





moshi_moshi said:


> ^^i love the mint green! i have uggs in that color, LOL. is it only going to be in suede?


 
i should really read things better... you did say it was coming in suede and patent... doh doh doh... lol  thanks again for the info carlinha


----------



## regeens

moshi_moshi said:


> this new sizing stuff has me very concerned!  thanks for the photos alice!  i wonder what size i will be for the poseidons....



Same issue for me moshi. I dont know my Poseidon size. As this style is very unlikely going to make the journey this far south of the earth, I'll be depending  on sizing advice from our CL girls here.

Anyone have an idea when the Poseidon will be out?


----------



## carlinha

moshi_moshi said:


> i should really read things better... you did say it was coming in suede and patent... doh doh doh... lol  thanks again for the info carlinha



yes suede and PATENT!!!   i can't remember now what style it was coming in patent... may have been banana, bianca or VP....

and yes this is the ron ron 85mm.... looks super comfy and sexier than the simple!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, the toebox is definitely shorter *Alice!* Love the grey metal... 

Wow, the mint suede is gorgeous! Thanks for the pic *carlinha!*


----------



## rdgldy

The mint green suede is so pretty-I think I would have to have it in a VP or NP~


----------



## Ayala

Saks seems to have the mint patent in the Lady Claude.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1258581347377&ev19=1:4


----------



## purplepinky

Ladies, does anyone know where I could get my hands on the Nude Glitter Pumps from Resort? I know they are on Bergdorf's but they are already sold out. I am assuming they are starting to be in stores since the pink version is in stock for order. Any help would be appreaciated. TIA


----------



## evanescent

so much eye candy!!    thanks so much ladies for posting! i need some poseidon in my life!

the bananas, they are cut very narrow in the bridge, aren't they? has anyone bought them yet and can take pics, pretty please? 

also, has anyone heard of the lady claude 120 in nude? so far i know they are only coming in nude 100..


----------



## alyssa08

there's a picture a few pages back of natassha wearing the cobalt suede bananas. I really like the short vamp.


----------



## alyssa08

natassha68 said:


> here they are


 here it is! not from the front but it gives you an idea.


----------



## lilmissb

Also in the collection thread Natassha is modelling the black ones.

Not sure on the LC front. They probably will at some stage.


----------



## evanescent

thanks alyssa and lilmiss! as soon as i posted that, i saw them in natassha's thread! they look insane! although im not sure how the narrow vamp would suit my feet.. definitely a style i have to try on i think.


----------



## PANda_USC

Hey girls!
So I called NM Bev. Hills this morning to reserve two pairs of LC Strasses for me(so I could see what they look like and pick a color), and they said they're getting in the *Aurora Borealis* Strass and the *Nude* Strass(which is just clear crystals).  Also, the SA said that the stores getting *Fire Opal* are NM Coral Gables(FL), Las Vegas, and Atlanta! Hope that helps!!! And if anyone sees the Fire Opal...please post!! I am dying to know what the color looks like!


----------



## PANda_USC

Oh, another thing, I just called the CL Boutique in L.A. to reserve VP Poseidons and they said they will be getting the Poseidons in three colors: *aqua*, *gold*, and *Pearl*(which IS the iridescent one that *kuromi-chan* posted a pic of)


----------



## lilmissb

^So the one that actually really looks like python is pearl?

Love your new avi btw *Panda!*


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmissb*, yep yep! It's really just light white-ish-silverish sequins with iridescence on it! I'm sure IRL they wouldn't look like Python, as the close up of the purple poseidon ron rons demonstrate.

Oh and thank you for the compliment on my avatar! It's a sock animal Panda my dbf made me and the Rolls, lol


----------



## starr_shenell

PANda_USC said:


> Oh, another thing, I just called the CL Boutique in L.A. to reserve VP Poseidons and they said they will be getting the Poseidons in three colors: *aqua*, *gold*, and *Pearl*(which IS the iridescent one that *kuromi-chan* posted a pic of)


 
Did they say when they would be in stock?


----------



## PANda_USC

*starr*, unfortunately they didn't tell me when they'd get them in. On the bright side, I asked them to send pics of all of the ones they have when they get them in, and I'll be sure to post them here!

P.S: did you happen to reserve a pair at that boutique too? ^_^


----------



## lilmissb

LOL *Panda!* Cute.

I'm talking about this one.






So this is sequins? It's kinda hard to believe. Fascinating though.


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> LOL *Panda!* Cute.
> 
> I'm talking about this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is sequins? It's kinda hard to believe. Fascinating though.



that's cosmo python *lilmissb*!


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks, thought I was going completely mad as I was thinking if that's seqins then I'm donald duck!!! I've never claimed to be a duck...

Wow, I thought you were supposed to be saving...??  Love your avi and can't wait to scope out the pics of you modelling them for us!!!


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> ^Thanks, thought I was going completely mad as I was thinking if that's seqins then I'm donald duck!!! I've never claimed to be a duck...


:lolots::lolots:

as for my new avatar... check out my reveal thread 
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/im-going-rasta-banana-529157.html

p.s. i AM saving... these are a belated bday present from DF


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmiss*, lol!! Yah, those are definitely python...I thought you were talking about the silverish poseidons *Kuromi-Chan* posted!! Here's the Pearl Poseidon VP's again, :: sigh:: so beautiful


----------



## lilmissb

carlinha said:


> p.s. i AM saving... these are a belated bday present from DF


 
NICE! Seriously I need to teach my man some shoe manners. ie _*buying*_ them for me...!!!


----------



## lilmissb

PANda_USC said:


> *lilmiss*, lol!! Yah, those are definitely python...I thought you were talking about the silverish poseidons *Kuromi-Chan* posted!! Here's the Pearl Poseidon VP's again, :: sigh:: so beautiful


 
Aha! Yes those ones. Sorry I forgot shenell posted them not kuromi.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

PANda_USC said:


> Hey girls!
> So I called NM Bev. Hills this morning to reserve two pairs of LC Strasses for me(so I could see what they look like and pick a color), and they said they're getting in the *Aurora Borealis* Strass and the *Nude* Strass(which is just clear crystals).  Also, the SA said that the stores getting *Fire Opal* are NM Coral Gables(FL), Las Vegas, and Atlanta! Hope that helps!!! And if anyone sees the Fire Opal...please post!! I am dying to know what the color looks like!



i have some Fire Opal swarovski crystals and they are just TDF!!!  they look just like fire 

super pretty!  i would definitely recommend that color for the LC


----------



## PANda_USC

*melia*, could you post a pic of the crystals on here???!(mods! It's only for CL color reference's sake!) heheheh, and do I sense another DIYYYYYYY coming up? :: wink nudge::


----------



## CCKL

Posting spy pics from SCP party:







Silver Poseidon - they're actually HPs, NOT VPs 











Gold Poseidon


----------



## CCKL

Star Prive:


----------



## CCKL

Last few:


----------



## CCKL

SCP expects the Spring 2010 styles to arrive between Jan and March.

The Poseidon is 1195 (I think) and again, are actually HPs.

The "Ron Ron" version is called Toison but I didn't get a price on it since it was so busy.

The Star Prive is TDF!!!  Its basically So Private with round studs.  $1600ish (NM online has them)

The other styles, I dont have names or prices for but the nude that has studs in the front is actually REALLY cute on!


----------



## PANda_USC

*CCKL*, thank you for all of the amazing and helpful spy pics!!!! Now I have an idea of what the lady Claude stars will kind of look like(Nordies in San Francisco getting them, black round studs)

P.S: that last pair looks really fantastic on you!! The nude with the spikes!!


----------



## CCKL

^^Yes, the silver and gold are HPs aka "Poseidon"  I would say go TTS with this one.

LOL, thats actually MikaelaN modeling!  Those shoes are SO cute!!  On display they're actually kinda ugly cus the front part thats clear makes them kinda cheap looking but very cute on!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*CCKL*, my thoughts exactly with the clear/nude spiked ones! I saw that *starr* had posted them in black, but just on display(not on a model), and they looked "not so good", but they really do look wonderful on! And thank you *Mikaelan* for modeling!


----------



## natassha68

Wow !! Thank you *CCKL* for posting ... Love all of them !!.. But my Heart is aching for the last nude/studded one's ... this is going to kill my ban


----------



## **shoelover**

Thank you ladies for the pics! 

 so many new shoes that are making me fall of my chair. I so hope i can find a design that similar to the rodartes.


----------



## **shoelover**

CCKL said:


> Last few:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that the matching bag in the corner? Anyone have a pic?


----------



## floridasun8

WOW,   thanks for the eye candy CCKL!  

Love most of those shoes, but unfortunately I cant do HPs.  They look great though!


----------



## japskivt

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nico3327

Thanks for the pics!  I *MUST HAVE* the gold and silver posiedens....


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank you for all the pics ladies!


----------



## moshi_moshi

omg CCKL thanks for the photos... i love the poseidon even more now that its an hp!!


----------



## Alice1979

*CCKL*, thank you for the pics. You look fabulous in all of the new CLs.


----------



## Chins4

CCKL said:


> Last few:


 
Thanks for sharing - I'm liking this colour combination


----------



## CCKL

You're very welcome ladies!!

***shoelover**:* Yes, I think that is the matching bag but sorry, we didn't take any pics of the purses 

BTW:  *MikaelaN* is actually the person modeling all the shoes


----------



## *Magdalena*

CCKL said:


> Last few:


 
does anyone know what is the name of these and how much they are?????  I'm sooooo in love......


----------



## Bethc

New pics from Madison, just sitting here eating lunch, so I thought I'd share...


----------



## Bethc

more...


----------



## Bethc

a few more...


----------



## honeyspice

Coral Greissimo!  Beautiful!!!!!!!! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nico3327

The Star Very Prive and matching bag are so cool!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks for the eye candy Beth


----------



## carlinha

*CCKL* - thank you for the lovely pics!  i really wish i could have been there with you guys!  the nude studded shoe definitely looked interesting in the lookbooks, i had a feeling it would look stunning on a real person, and i was right!

*bethc* - thank you for the eye candy!!!  the star lady claude seems a bit much... i prefer it in the so private style


----------



## CCKL

*Carlinha:*  please let us know when you move to CA...we will do a so cal meet-up just for you!!  LOL


----------



## natassha68

New Arrivals @ Madison CL


----------



## carlinha

CCKL said:


> *Carlinha:*  please let us know when you move to CA...we will do a so cal meet-up just for you!!  LOL



YAY!!!! 

it will be next june 2010, but i figure i had better wait till after my wedding in sept. 2010 before i do more damage to the bank account


----------



## natassha68

Continued


----------



## natassha68

more.......


----------



## natassha68

Opps, sorry for repost


----------



## carlinha

natassha68 said:


> Opps, sorry for repost



still love ya girl!!! 

thanks for thinking of us!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

loving those lady claudes!!!


----------



## laurayuki

i'm going to be broke ... LOL


----------



## CCKL

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> loving those lady claudes!!!



Me tooo....anyone got a price on them??  I'm thinking it'll be around the same as the star prive


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

CCKL said:


> Me tooo....anyone got a price on them?? I'm thinking it'll be around the same as the star prive


 
Probably around 2k.


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you for the fabulous pics, *Bethc* and *natassha*.


----------



## PANda_USC

*bethc*, oh thank you for posting these pics! I feel good now about having reserved a pair of the star lady claudes from Nordies!

and *natassha*, thank you for the pics too!!^_^


----------



## PANda_USC

*naked*, I had reserved the star lady claudes a few weeks ago. They're *$1995.*


----------



## madamelizaking

. the so private version is 1695 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## japskivt

OMG!! Those LC's are amazing. I DO NOT like the price though!


----------



## PANda_USC

Oh I forgot to mention everyone! *Nordstroms* will be getting the Lady Claude Stars in Black(one of the stores being the San Francisco branch), so if you're interested, I have a nice SA there and you can PM me for his info!


----------



## brintee

Are the Greissimos white/black or white/blue??


----------



## samhainophobia

GASP.  Are those Star VPs I spy?  Gorgeous!  I resisted the studded VPs but may need these...

ETA: Duh, they're LCs.


----------



## carlinha

brintee said:


> Are the Greissimos white/black or white/blue??



they are black & white damas fabric *brintee*... somehow they photograph like navy blue in the pics


----------



## brintee

Phew! Thanks! I was hoping that! 


carlinha said:


> they are black & white damas fabric *brintee*... somehow they photograph like navy blue in the pics


----------



## regeens

Thanks bethc and natassha! It'll be an expensive next few months for us. This collection is beautiful.


----------



## karwood

*Bethc and Natassha*, thank you for posting the pics!! I will definitely be calling the Madison boutique tomorrow!!


----------



## siserilla

CCKL said:


> Last few:



I love the strappy heels as they remind me of a pair of Jimmy Choos I almost purchased. Does anyone have any idea what the name of this style is?


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *CCKL*, *Bethc*, and *natassha *for the pics!  I really love the LC with the pearls and the matching bag!!!


----------



## MikaelaN

siserilla said:


> I love the strappy heels as they remind me of a pair of Jimmy Choos I almost purchased. Does anyone have any idea what the name of this style is?



Fernando 120mm (the one all the way to the right)


----------



## dreachick2384

^^Do we have a price on those lovely Fernandos?


----------



## CCKL

I was at SCP again today to look over the book.  I only remember a few details since there was just too much:

Poseidon: SCP is getting Silver and Gold, Robertson is getting Aqua and Pearle, and Horatio is getting Lavender ($1195)

Toison (Poseidon-esque Ron Ron): Only SCP is getting this and they will have them in Pearle and Lavender ($995)

Plummage (Poseidon-esque You You??): Only Madison is getting this and they will have them in Silver and Pearle ($995)

Poseidon-esque Samira: Only Madison is getting this and they will have them in Gold and Anthracite ($1065)

Double check to be sure of the info above but this is what I scribbled down


----------



## CCKL

*Magdalena* said:


> does anyone know what is the name of these and how much they are?????  I'm sooooo in love......



These are the Engin and I believe they are $995


----------



## CCKL

One last thing...the open toe MJs with double straps from the Philip Lim Spring 2010 are called Luly and will be $995 (available in solid colors!!)

Cat-walk this way! *CLs ON THE RUNWAY*


----------



## PANda_USC

*CCKL*, thank you for the wonderful breakdown of the locations and styles they'll be getting in!!


----------



## regeens

CCKL said:


> I was at SCP again today to look over the book. I only remember a few details since there was just too much:
> 
> Poseidon: SCP is getting Silver and Gold, Robertson is getting Aqua and Pearle, and Horatio is getting Lavender ($1195)
> 
> Toison (Poseidon-esque Ron Ron): Only SCP is getting this and they will have them in Pearle and Lavender ($995)
> 
> Plummage (Poseidon-esque You You??): Only Madison is getting this and they will have them in Silver and Pearle ($995)
> 
> Poseidon-esque Samira: Only Madison is getting this and they will have them in Gold and Anthracite ($1065)
> 
> Double check to be sure of the info above but this is what I scribbled down


 
Thanks for the update CKKL. 

Guys, can I order the Pearle at SCP even if the Poseidon Pearle is in Robertson? Or should I just ring Robertson directly.  Thing is, I don't know any SAs there.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Please forgive me. I need to state the obvious. Christian makes the most beautiful shoes in the world!


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## PANda_USC

*jetsetgo!*, you said it sister! ^_^


----------



## CCKL

regeens said:


> Thanks for the update CKKL.
> 
> Guys, can I order the Pearle at SCP even if the Poseidon Pearle is in Robertson? Or should I just ring Robertson directly.  Thing is, I don't know any SAs there.



SCP wont be able to order it for you since each boutique is not connected with one another.  They can only tell you which boutique is carrying which styles.  I would just call Robertson and order from any SA that answers and then maybe call back in a few weeks just to follow-up so that they remember you.  Good luck!


----------



## alyssa08

CCKL said:


> One last thing...the open toe MJs with double straps from the Philip Lim Spring 2010 are called Luly and will be $995 (available in solid colors!!)
> 
> Cat-walk this way! *CLs ON THE RUNWAY*


 
OMG I looove this shoe! so exciting! too bad they are so high.


----------



## jancedtif

CCKL said:


> One last thing...the open toe MJs with double straps from the Philip Lim Spring 2010 are called Luly and will be $995 (available in solid colors!!)
> 
> Cat-walk this way! *CLs ON THE RUNWAY*


 
Oh how I really love this shoe!


----------



## sumnboutme

^me too!  i hope they come in suede!


----------



## sumnboutme

New at Saks:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1258868830623&ev19=1:42


----------



## madamelizaking

Tried the banana on today... My toes aren't friendly and didn't like saying hi :/..


On a more sparkly note.. I got something today  Will post soon.. They're stunning, but not the style I want...so hopefully I'll find what i'm looking for soon.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

alyssa08 said:


> OMG I looove this shoe! so exciting! too bad they are so high.



omg i've been waiting for this one!!! any intelligence on locations is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

alyssa08 said:


> OMG I looove this shoe! so exciting! too bad they are so high.



i  them too but i'm a little wary coz they're 160s!!!  they will def be car-to-door for me...


----------



## MikaelaN

CCKL said:


> One last thing...the open toe MJs with double straps from the Philip Lim Spring 2010 are called Luly and will be $995 (available in solid colors!!)
> 
> Cat-walk this way! *CLs ON THE RUNWAY*



I would def want this shoe if it came in this exact color combo!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, there are some gorgeous shoes coming out soon!!! Thanks for all the eye candy ladies


----------



## *Magdalena*

CCKL said:


> These are the Engin and I believe they are $995


 
thanks girlie!! how does their sizing run, do you know??


----------



## madamelizaking

LOVE these more than No prive's... they glitter like CRAZY and I love that the entire shoe is covered... they sparkle just about as much as strass!! They need to be .5-1 size up. These are tts and they're too tight but I think tts would fit well.  FYI the tip is gold not silver (in the saks pic it looks like silver too). Does ANYONE know if the Lady CLaude 120 came in MC mini glitter?? Hmm..maybe I'll get the nude mini glitter LL!


----------



## adeana

Gorgeous!!! Love them *Liza*!


----------



## Alice1979

*madameliza*, love the MC glitter Titi. They look amazing on you.


----------



## PANda_USC

*liza*, they're beautiful on you!!


----------



## brintee

Wow *Liza*, I really love those! I wish the tip was silver...


----------



## CCKL

*Magdalena* said:


> thanks girlie!! how does their sizing run, do you know??



I think TTS or maybe even half a size smaller.  The sample was a 37 which is my CL TTS and it was too big on me but that might be because it had been tried on so much.

*Liza*:  Those are so pretty!!


----------



## CCKL

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> omg i've been waiting for this one!!! any intelligence on locations is greatly appreciated!!!



I know SCP is getting them in black


----------



## purplepinky

DOes anyone have the NUDE GLITTER in any style from Resort? I want to see them IRL so badly because in the second picture on Neimans they look completely GOLD glitter, not nude at all.


----------



## jancedtif

madamelizaking said:


> LOVE these more than No prive's... they glitter like CRAZY and I love that the entire shoe is covered... they sparkle just about as much as strass!! They need to be .5-1 size up. These are tts and they're too tight but I think tts would fit well. FYI the tip is gold not silver (in the saks pic it looks like silver too). Does ANYONE know if the Lady CLaude 120 came in MC mini glitter?? Hmm..maybe I'll get the nude mini glitter LL!


 

Madame they are gorgeous on you!  Congrats!


----------



## X0X0

Liza they sparkle like diamonds!


----------



## shockboogie

madamelizaking said:


> LOVE these more than No prive's... they glitter like CRAZY and I love that the entire shoe is covered... they sparkle just about as much as strass!! They need to be .5-1 size up. These are tts and they're too tight but I think tts would fit well.  FYI the tip is gold not silver (in the saks pic it looks like silver too). Does ANYONE know if the Lady CLaude 120 came in MC mini glitter?? Hmm..maybe I'll get the nude mini glitter LL!



*liza*, they are just divine!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*Liza* they look fabulous on you!!! I love the titi style a lot.


----------



## carlinha

purplepinky said:


> DOes anyone have the NUDE GLITTER in any style from Resort? I want to see them IRL so badly because in the second picture on Neimans they look completely GOLD glitter, not nude at all.



check out natassha's collection thread - she has the lady lynch in nude glitter.  it is like a pale gold color.

*liza* - the titi's are gorgeous on you!  do they fit like the feticha?  they have a curved heel like the feticha right?  i'm afraid my feet don't agree with that style.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Love them Liza!  I was eying them wondering how they would look on.  Just gorgeous!


----------



## AllaB

*Lisa*, they are gorgeous! Love the gold tip.


----------



## rdgldy

*liza,* they're beautiful!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

PANda_USC said:


> *melia*, could you post a pic of the crystals on here???!(mods! It's only for CL color reference's sake!) heheheh, and do I sense another DIYYYYYYY coming up? :: wink nudge::



sorry i'm so late on this.  i'm working on a makeshift color chart... you know, for personal reference  

i'll try to get a pic up in a few


----------



## phiphi

*liza*! they are beautiful on you!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

these don't do the color justice, but fire opal is the first color on top...  let me try to find a good pic


----------



## jancedtif

melialuvs2shop said:


> these don't do the color justice, but fire opal is the first color on top... let me try to find a good pic


 
Are you working on another project *Melia*?  And is that your work in the background?  If so, it's gorgeous!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

this is from artbeads.com and is very accurate...  it looks like one half is golden and the other is red irl


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jancedtif said:


> Are you working on another project *Melia*?  And is that your work in the background?  If so, it's gorgeous!



not yet 

those are just my sparkly CLs in the background...  smoked topaz strass on the left and mc glitter pigalle on the right


----------



## carlinha

melialuvs2shop said:


> these don't do the color justice, but fire opal is the first color on top...  let me try to find a good pic



egad... and i thought i would be able to resist the fire opal strass lady claude.... sweatdrop:

HELP ME GOD!!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

carlinha said:


> egad... and i thought i would be able to resist the fire opal strass lady claude.... sweatdrop:
> 
> HELP ME GOD!!!!



sorry, but you won't be able too


----------



## PANda_USC

*melia*, I looked it up too! It's amazing, yellowish orangeish red!! Thank you!

*carlinha*, ahh, I'm still debating between the aurora borealis and the fire opal!!! I know since you already have a pair of CL's in aurora borealis, then the decision is clear for you! Do you think AB strass matches a lot of clothes/colors, moreso than the fire opal would?


----------



## madamelizaking

Hey girls! Thx so much, but they're going back  I want the LC in glitter SOO BAD!!!

*carlinah-* the last is exactly like the feticha yet it fits like the LC...kinda weird!  Feticha doesn't agree with me either.. that's why I'm sticking to only 1 pair w/that last and that shoe is already on its way to me


----------



## shockboogie

carlinha said:


> egad... and i thought i would be able to resist the fire opal strass lady claude.... sweatdrop:
> 
> HELP ME GOD!!!!




Help me GOD too.... I am lusting over that fire opal strass....


----------



## carlinha

PANda_USC said:


> *melia*, I looked it up too! It's amazing, yellowish orangeish red!! Thank you!
> 
> *carlinha*, ahh, I'm still debating between the aurora borealis and the fire opal!!! I know since you already have a pair of CL's in aurora borealis, then the decision is clear for you! Do you think AB strass matches a lot of clothes/colors, moreso than the fire opal would?



hey *panda*, yes i do think the AB matches a lot... but i actually think the AB is more "dressy"... i dunno... it is very "special occasion" to me, like i would not wear it with jeans or anything like that.  the fire opal i think can be more "dress down" or "dress up"... does that make any sense?


----------



## shockboogie

I think the fire opal would be perfect even with black skinnies!


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, I totally understand what you mean...the AB is iridescent and dazzling and glitzy..the FO is not iridescent but does change different colors depending on the angle..still glitzy but more subtle than the AB..You just convinced me to take the poseidons off my shopping list(or postpone purchasing them), and put both the Lady Claudes in Aurora Borealis and Fire Opal on my immediate shopping list. I'm gonna call Neiman's first thing tomorrow morning to reserve my pair in Fire Opal too. I *love* it! :: high 5::


----------



## carlinha

PANda_USC said:


> *carlinha*, I totally understand what you mean...the AB is iridescent and dazzling and glitzy..the FO is not iridescent but does change different colors depending on the angle..still glitzy but more subtle than the AB..You just convinced me to take the poseidons off my shopping list(or postpone purchasing them), and put both the Lady Claudes in Aurora Borealis and Fire Opal on my shopping list for January, lol. I *love* it!



hehehheee... i am glad i could be of help!!!   i think that's a great idea


----------



## moshi_moshi

has anyone been to bg lately?  my neimans SA told me they have NUDE ACID WASH flats..... i am dying to see a photo of these


----------



## natassha68

Moshi - I saw them at BG a few weeks back, they are SOOOOOOOOO cute, Loved them


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ thanks natasha!!  oh no!  so it is true!!  lol.... do you remember the price by any chance?


----------



## lilmissb

Nude acid flats?


----------



## shockboogie

^^Mmm... that sounds yummy!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

My SA from the Nordies in SF just e-mailed me and told me they got in: Black Rosellas, lady gres in *yellow* fabric, Biancas in Lavender/Lilac, and Netmis in *navy*, black, and beige.


----------



## purplepinky

What to get....Lavender Biancas or Bananas ladies?? I have both on hold and must decide!!???


----------



## carlinha

purplepinky said:


> What to get....Lavender Biancas or Bananas ladies?? I have both on hold and must decide!!???



OMG what a tough choice!!!  what other pairs do you have?  are you a closed toe or peep toe girl?  i have to say now that i have both, i ADORE my bananas, and find that i am loving them more than my biancas now.  *BUT* you have to be OK with the crazy toe cleavage!


----------



## carlinha

PANda_USC said:


> My SA from the Nordies in SF just e-mailed me and told me they got in: Black Rosellas, lady gres in *yellow* fabric, Biancas in Lavender/Lilac, and Netmis in *navy*, black, and beige.



thanks for the info *panda*!  i didn't know they were still producing the lady gres???  and what does the netmis look like?


----------



## PANda_USC

^actually, my SA wrote gres..which I assumed was lady gres but maybe it was the name of the shoe I cant spell for the life of me... gressimos? So yellow fabric gressimos?


----------



## jancedtif

PANda_USC said:


> My SA from the Nordies in SF just e-mailed me and told me they got in: Black Rosellas, lady gres in *yellow* fabric, Biancas in Lavender/Lilac, and Netmis in *navy*, black, and beige.


 
Lady Gres in yellow?!

Edit:  Yellow Greissimos?  Hmmm I'd like to see those.


----------



## Baggaholic

I am so loving these! 

fash-eccentric.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/christian-louboutin-ss2010-12.jpg


----------



## sara999

there are just 'gres' remember ladies!


----------



## jancedtif

sara999 said:


> there are just 'gres' remember ladies!


 
Just to be clear *Sara*, so the 140's are Greissimos and the 100's are the Gres?  TIA!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jancedtif said:


> Just to be clear *Sara*, so the 140's are Greissimos and the 100's are the Gres? TIA!


 
yep!


----------



## PANda_USC

*janced*, my SA said yellow gres. I asked him to take a photo for me so I could show you girls, ^_^, especially since you seem interested in them, hehehe


----------



## carlinha

these are the gres pumps... not in yellow though
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1259101154009&ev19=1:5


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

PANda_USC said:


> *janced*, my SA said yellow gres. I asked him to take a photo for me so I could show you girls, ^_^, especially since you seem interested in them, hehehe


 
the yellow suede ones at Barneys?? they are TDF!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

I wonder what kind of yellow the gres are in, *nerdybirdy*, you're making them sound IRRESISTIBLE! I love bright, true yellows and mango-ey yellows, ^_^


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

they are actually closer to the mustard family in my opinion- but gorgeous- i tried them on a few weeks ago @ barneys and they also had the green suede and turq.


----------



## carlinha

gosh i love spring   the colors... are just so.... yummy like popsicles


----------



## PANda_USC

*nerdy*, mustard sounds fabulous! I love that shade of yellow

*carlinha*, :: puts chiquita banana hat on you:: Whenever I see your avatar and the fun colors on those shoes, I want to put that hat on you! Fun and festive!


----------



## carlinha

PANda_USC said:


> *carlinha*, :: puts chiquita banana hat on you:: Whenever I see your avatar and the fun colors on those shoes, I want to put that hat on you! Fun and festive!



hahahaha chiquita banana eh!!! :sunnies here you go!


----------



## PANda_USC

^lolololol!!!

*Mods, sorry for being sidetracked!!


----------



## purplepinky

I'm trying to get an SA to send me a pic of the Lavender Patent Biancas but I haven't had any luck.


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *Naked* and *PANda*!  Gosh I've been trying to reisist this shoe!


----------



## PANda_USC

*purple*, you might be in luck, I just asked my SA at nordies to take photos for me of that exact shoe,...I think it's patent...


----------



## jancedtif

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> the yellow suede ones at Barneys?? they are TDF!!!


 
Barneys has the yellow suede ones?!


----------



## carlinha

PANda_USC said:


> *purple*, you might be in luck, I just asked my SA at nordies to take photos for me of that exact shoe,...I think it's patent...



you know it is this color, lavender patent, but in the bianca style... BH will also have it in the banana style


----------



## rdgldy

That color is perfection!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*carla*, oh thank you!! I think the biancas will be dazzling!


----------



## purplepinky

Hi ladies,
Yes I know it's the beautiful patent lavender...I just haven't had the chance to even try on a Bianaca style so I really wanted to see what it looked like in the Bianca. The colour is seriously to die for though. Purple is one of those colours that can be a let down if it's not JUST RIGHT and these are perfection


----------



## melialuvs2shop

From Nordie's

Bianca











sorry about the quality...  they're iPhone spy pics


----------



## melialuvs2shop

i try to keep up with this thread, but i apologize if any of these are repeats.

these are from Nordie's lookbook for Cruise 2010

Style:  Studio 120
Heel Height:  120mm
Retail:  $1,895
Color:  Black Nappa/Studs


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Style:  Gressimo Pump 140
Heel Height:  140mm
Retail:  $845
Color:  Black/White fabric


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Style: Gres Pump 100
Heel Height: 100mm
Retail: $825
Color: Fuxia fabric (pictured) & Yellow Fabric (army colors)
***  the print on these is really fun...  like tie-dye leopard!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Style: Lady Sling 100
Heel Height: 100mm
Retail: $895
Color:  Roccia Watersnake


----------



## melialuvs2shop

and my favorite for last...

Style:  Very Prive 120
Heel Height: 120mm
Retail: $1,255
Color:  Forest (Green) Python

this pic sooo does not do it justice


----------



## sara999

thank you melia, those are TDF!!! esp the python!


----------



## Bitstuff

Right, this thread wants me to say, ":censor: responsibility, I'm going shopping!" But alas, I'm too sensible. This is the most tempting thread in the world, full stop.


----------



## regeens

I die!



melialuvs2shop said:


> From Nordie's
> 
> Bianca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about the quality... they're iPhone spy pics


----------



## carlinha

The lavender patent bianca are just to die for...

And the forest green python vps - PERFECTION!!!

What is christian doing to me?!?


----------



## floridasun8

Ohhhh, I love those green pythons and even the watersnake NPs!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I don't know how long I can hold out for the Gresissimo in Black and White....


----------



## shockboogie

melialuvs2shop said:


> and my favorite for last...
> 
> Style:  Very Prive 120
> Heel Height: 120mm
> Retail: $1,255
> Color:  Forest (Green) Python
> 
> this pic sooo does not do it justice




TDF!!!!!! I need these in my life!


----------



## samhainophobia

Eek!  I *love* the Greissimo in black/white damas!  Oh dear.


----------



## rdgldy

*melia*, what gorgeous choices!!!


----------



## brintee

Me either! 



JetSetGo! said:


> I don't know how long I can hold out for the Gresissimo in Black and White....


----------



## jancedtif

melialuvs2shop said:


> Style: Gres Pump 100
> Heel Height: 100mm
> Retail: $825
> Color: Fuxia fabric (pictured) & Yellow Fabric (army colors)
> *** the print on these is really fun... like tie-dye leopard!!!


 Quick someone tell me I don't need anymore leopard pring anything!



melialuvs2shop said:


> From Nordie's
> 
> Bianca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about the quality... they're iPhone spy pics


  And I don't need this shoe!!!


Thank you *melia* for posting!


----------



## shockboogie

^^My DH loves this color in patent so much! I do too but it's funny how he pointed this out in VPs and said it looked awesome. Now if only he would buy me those shoes... Hmmm....  Probably won't ever be happening. Hehe...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

brace yourselves for the rest of spring- the book for the upcoming styles, patterns, materials is amazing- the new karung lizard !!! Saks already has it in the simple pump for 795...

and gold, silver and metallic pythons!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Thank you Melia!  I want ALL of them!  But those python VPs and the Gres are calling my name...


----------



## PANda_USC

*melia*, thank you for the enlarged pics of the nordies look book!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *melia!* Thanks for the preview!!! Loving the gres pump and the forest python!!!

Really *Nerdy?* I don't think my heart can handle it....   but I can't wait to see what they look like.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

lilmissb said:


> Wow *melia!* Thanks for the preview!!! Loving the gres pump and the forest python!!!
> 
> Really *Nerdy?* I don't think my heart can handle it....  but I can't wait to see what they look like.


 
I mean to post more on the yellow suede gres/gressisimo (sorry i forgot which one the platform one is!!

SO pretty!! DH discouraged me from trying on/buying because he said they'd get dirty- he says that about all light-colored CLs- but i remind him that it's not like i'd be trekking through the mud in them lol!! The color is really unique for CLs (in my opinion) and is the perfect yellow for every occasion- vs a bright yellow that might be too loud for some occasions you know?? I think they are beautiful either way- i am pretty pale right now but think the color would be even more stunning on those of your who have tanned or darker skin tones- i saw a woman trying them on and she had darker skin and they looked jaw-droppingly gorgeous on her!!  

Has anyone seen the rare grey patent Biancas at Madison? They only had a few sizes left- this grey was different than the grey metal ron rons and almost like a patent version of the grey on Barneys.com but it was AMAZING. I wanted to get them but the smallest size was 38.5 and they were already swimming on me!


----------



## julies*shoes

OMG!!!  I must have those forest green python VPs!!!!  They are TDF!


----------



## carlinha

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> brace yourselves for the rest of spring- the book for the upcoming styles, patterns, materials is amazing- the new karung lizard !!! Saks already has it in the simple pump for 795...
> 
> and gold, silver and metallic pythons!!



EXACTLY how i felt *nerdy*... my head was SPINNING after going through the lookbook.... so many amazing styles to look forward to, i don't even know what to do with myself.


----------



## jancedtif

shockboogie said:


> ^^My DH loves this color in patent so much! I do too but it's funny how he pointed this out in VPs and said it looked awesome. Now if only he would buy me those shoes... Hmmm....  Probably won't ever be happening. Hehe...


 
Does this mean the lilac Bianca is in your future?


----------



## carlinha

JetSetGo! said:


> I don't know how long I can hold out for the Gresissimo in Black and White....



*jet* and *brintee*, i don't think you should wait on the black/white greissimo.... i think it's one of those gorgeous styles that you will regret if you don't end up getting.... not to be an enabler or anything


----------



## PANda_USC

^not to be an enabler, : P!!


----------



## lilmissb

Hahaha *carlinha!!!* Let's face it, we all enable each other in this thread...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I MUST HAVE the lilac patent biancas and the black/white damas!!!! 

OMG OMG OMG! This is bad!!!


----------



## surlygirl

love the black/white damas! this IS going to be bad, *naked*!


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I MUST HAVE the lilac patent biancas and the black/white damas!!!!
> 
> OMG OMG OMG! This is bad!!!



OMG YES YES YES YOU DO!!!!!!! 

i think those two shoes would look so fabulous on your complexion


----------



## brintee

Oh, Im not waiting!  I need them. I already talked to Sabrina about them and she is going to send them to me once they get them in. Im surprised that NM hasnt gotten them yet with all the stores getting new stuff.



carlinha said:


> *jet* and *brintee*, i don't think you should wait on the black/white greissimo.... i think it's one of those gorgeous styles that you will regret if you don't end up getting.... not to be an enabler or anything


----------



## carlinha

brintee said:


> Oh, Im not waiting!  I need them. I already talked to Sabrina about them and she is going to send them to me once they get them in. Im surprised that NM hasnt gotten them yet with all the stores getting new stuff.



*brintee*, why don't you buy from the boutiques?  they already have them in... madison for sure, horatio is also expecting them, not sure if they have arrived yet


----------



## brintee

*Carlinha*, Does Nordies have the Greissimos already? Or any other department stores? Im afraid to order from a boutique because of sizing and their return policy...


----------



## carlinha

brintee said:


> *Carlinha*, Does Nordies have the Greissimos already? Or any other department stores? Im afraid to order from a boutique because of sizing and their return policy...



yes i understand... i am not familiar with nordies at all, i don't have the hookup there.  sorry!


----------



## brintee

What boutiques have them? How did you size? I am an 38-38.5 in old VP sizing...

I might be able to swing them now since I only purchased 2 sale items and im stopping myself.  



carlinha said:


> yes i understand... i am not familiar with nordies at all, i don't have the hookup there. sorry!


----------



## carlinha

brintee said:


> What boutiques have them? How did you size? I am an 38-38.5 in old VP sizing...
> 
> I might be able to swing them now since I only purchased 2 sale items and im stopping myself.



madison has them for sure.... horatio is expecting them also but not sure if they got them in this week (probably!)...

i sized the same as my biancas - 35... my old VP sizing was 35.5-36, so i think for you, 37.5 would be perfect


----------



## brintee

Ok, great thanks. Maybe ill just have to bite the bullet. I was just scared becuase if they end up too tight then its not like I could stretch them with them being fabric and all. And I didnt want to deal with the exchang/return drama.  I really wish there was somewhere for me to try stuff on first, oh well...



carlinha said:


> madison has them for sure.... horatio is expecting them also but not sure if they got them in this week (probably!)...
> 
> i sized the same as my biancas - 35... my old VP sizing was 35.5-36, so i think for you, 37.5 would be perfect


----------



## phiphi

hey ladies!! happy thanksgiving to those celebrating in the US.

hey *b* a new lovely is heading your way? btw - what is the boutique return policy?


----------



## brintee

Hey p! Its store credit or exchange I believe...



phiphi said:


> hey ladies!! *b* what is the boutique return policy?


----------



## lilmissb

Do it *brintee!!!*  I'm sure you'd find something else if they didn't fit...


----------



## brintee

Haha! Im loving all of the Thanksgiving enabling! 


lilmissb said:


> Do it *brintee!!!*


----------



## phiphi

it's a day to be thankful for all the CL opportunities! ahahaha!


----------



## carlinha

brintee said:


> Ok, great thanks. Maybe ill just have to bite the bullet. I was just scared becuase if they end up too tight then its not like I could stretch them with them being fabric and all. And I didnt want to deal with the exchang/return drama.  I really wish there was somewhere for me to try stuff on first, oh well...



yeah i was worried about the sizing for these, and the banana also, so i did go to the boutiques to try them on (in different materials), just to be sure, and then i ended up buying them from st. honore


----------



## brintee

phiphi said:


> it's a day to be thankful for all the CL opportunities! ahahaha!


----------



## brintee

You are lucky, although I have done ok with sizing mostly. Were they cheaper there?



carlinha said:


> yeah i was worried about the sizing for these, and the banana also, so i did go to the boutiques to try them on (in different materials), just to be sure, and then i ended up buying them from st. honore


----------



## shockboogie

jancedtif said:


> Does this mean the lilac Bianca is in your future?



Hehe.... I think for this color, I might want to get it in VPs instead because it's such a spring/summer color and would be great to match with a fun pedicure!


----------



## rdgldy

I love the lilac VPs too and the b/w damas or the fabulous multicolor ones that Carlinha got.  Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## phiphi

wonder if it would even be worth it to phone a boutique tomorrow?


----------



## brintee

^^Yes it would *p*!


----------



## phiphi

now why did i know you'd say that!!!


----------



## carlinha

rdgldy said:


> I love the lilac VPs too and the b/w damas or the fabulous multicolor ones that Carlinha got.  Decisions, decisions!!



ahhhh tough decisions!!!!!!!!!!!!!   why not the lavender VP and one of the damas greissimos?


----------



## brintee

Because its Thanksgiving enabling day silly! 



phiphi said:


> now why did i know you'd say that!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Whatcha getting *phiphi?*


----------



## phiphi

i'm thinkin' i'm thinkin' *lilmiss*!!

LOL *b*!


----------



## lilmissb

CORAL or LAVENDER *phiphi!*


----------



## jancedtif

phiphi said:


> i'm thinkin' i'm thinkin' *lilmiss*!!
> 
> LOL *b*!


 
*Phi*?  What are you working on?


----------



## phiphi

hey *jan*! i'm not 100% certain yet. i have sale ADD!!!


----------



## jancedtif

^  I Hope you had a great Turkey day!


----------



## shockboogie

*Just wanted to say - I LOVE THIS THREAD!!! You ladies are such great enablers... *


----------



## jancedtif

^Did you get the lavander VPs?


----------



## shockboogie

Hey *jancedtif*! No I haven't gotten them but they are on my brain as you can see


----------



## lilmissb

^LOL! I reckon you'll get them sooner or later. I'm still envious you have the LC in blue acid!!!


----------



## shockboogie

The LCs are the reason I haven't gotten the Lav VPs yet. I mean I didn't expect to fall in love with the blue acids and spend that much on a shoe this month I also have a rouge Bianca & a Feticha on the way to me next week so I should stop shopping now. Not to mention the 10C Red.... Eeeks!!!! I've been bad... I know


----------



## lilmissb

^WOW!  I wish I had those on the way to me too!!! Rouge feticha? I just hope there are still some shoes left in 18 days for me to buy... ush: Probably not but that will be better for my pocket anyway!


----------



## purplepinky

Ladies, where are the Lavender VP's available? I've only been able to track down the Bananas and Biancas. TIA!!


----------



## sumnboutme

Alas, LV will NOT be getting the green python VPs :cry:

they do have: lav suede greissimo, studio w/ silver studs, studio w/ gold studs, EB python NS!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

carlinha said:


> The lavender patent bianca are just to die for...
> 
> And the forest green python vps - PERFECTION!!!
> 
> What is christian doing to me?!?



although lavender isn't for me, i think they would look fantastic on your skin tone

forest green python...  nuff said!

if you really have to ask, i think he's seducing you...  again!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

you all are most welcome for the pics!  i'm glad i could contribute and start some holiday enabling, although we can do that just fine even without any pics


----------



## carlinha

purplepinky said:


> Ladies, where are the Lavender VP's available? I've only been able to track down the Bananas and Biancas. TIA!!



st. honore, paris.  they do ship internationally, since it is not exotic skin, it won't be a problem.


----------



## savvysgirl

Girlies, please can someone help with turquoise Pigalles .. do they come in 100 as well as 120. *Savvy* discovered yesterday she cant do 120 without platform but i NEED the colour! 

Btw, am also LOVING those lavender Biancas! ... oh dear


----------



## sakura

purplepinky said:


> Ladies, where are the Lavender VP's available? I've only been able to track down the Bananas and Biancas. TIA!!



Lavender patent VPs are also available at BG.


----------



## karwood

*melia,* thanks for posting!!! I ordered one of these lovelies from CL Madison boutique


----------



## rdgldy

Oooh, *Karwood*, can't wait to see!


----------



## purplepinky

> lavender patent vps are also available at bg.



thank you so much for this info!!!! I just got my hands on the lavender vp's in my size from bg's!!! Thank you thank you!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Saks has the Dessert Python (leopard looking new one) in the VP and the Karung Lizard Simple.

Barney's has that new matte painted Python (reminded me of the pollack with all different colors) and it was $1295.

Also- the Nitoinimoi in blue/black which for some reason i never saw there!

The Cranberry Miss Boxe is on sale at Barneys for 3xx and FYI on sizing- i used to be a 39 in patent MBs and would have to get the 38 in them now


----------



## PANda_USC

*nerdy*, thanks for the great info!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

PANda_USC said:


> *nerdy*, thanks for the great info!!



It's such a different feeling than last year   booo economy. booo buyers who overbought last year!

The new stuff seems to be coming in one @ a time.  They had the new white watersnake in the declic 90 and in a black watersnake cut the same way (smooth and in strips) at Barneys. I just don't like that shoe in the shorter heel


----------



## vuittonamour

savvysgirl said:


> Girlies, please can someone help with turquoise Pigalles .. do they come in 100 as well as 120. *Savvy* discovered yesterday she cant do 120 without platform but i NEED the colour!
> 
> Btw, am also LOVING those lavender Biancas! ... oh dear


 
i'm not the best resource for CLs since i'm still learning myself, so i personally do not know if the turquoise pigalle comes in 100's...but i did see the 120s in BG and i have seen some ladies here shorten their heels. i can't remember which member, but someone shortened her acid python heels by an inch and of course you couldn't tell the difference. just find a good cobbler


----------



## vuittonamour

i saw this in someone's signature...is miss clichy coming in barbie pink? or is that just a hopeful/wish??


----------



## Ayala

I'm sorry if this is a stupid/repetitive question, I tried doing a search, but I cannot find the answer...

Does anyone have a picture of the Karung Lizard Simple?  And does it come in the same colors as the VPs? (Green and Fuxia)?

Thank You in Advance


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> *melia,* thanks for posting!!! I ordered one of these lovelies from CL Madison boutique




oohhhhh *karwood*!!!!  what did you get???  the black/white damas greissimo??? 

*nerdy* thanks for the info!  did you come home with anything you liked?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Saks has the Dessert Python (leopard looking new one) in the VP and the Karung Lizard Simple.
> 
> Barney's has that new matte painted Python (reminded me of the pollack with all different colors) and it was $1295.
> 
> Also- the Nitoinimoi in blue/black which for some reason i never saw there!
> 
> The Cranberry Miss Boxe is on sale at Barneys for 3xx and FYI on sizing- i used to be a 39 in patent MBs and would have to get the 38 in them now


 
*NerdyBirdy *which Barney's did you see the Nitoinimoi in blue/black at?! 
thank you!


----------



## lilmissb

Can't wait to see your purchases *karwood!*

Wow, the information overload has begun...thanks *Nerdy!*


----------



## rdgldy

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *NerdyBirdy *which Barney's did you see the Nitoinimoi in blue/black at?!
> thank you!


guessing NYC


----------



## savvysgirl

I wasnt sure whether to ask here or the sizing thread but has anyone tried on new season patent Very Prives? Someone rather naughty is enabling me with these beauties but im not sure how they are running. 







This to me makes up for the lizards being a forest green rather than a kelly green. Love them!!


----------



## rdgldy

What a fabulous color-what store has these?????


----------



## kuromi-chan

*rdgldy*, i believe it's from BG.


----------



## savvysgirl

Yep, BG and they are $745 ... so beautiful.


----------



## rdgldy

I also love the lavender ones


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh gosh me too. The lavender & greens would look lovely next to each other. 

Christmas is so cancelled in my household this year. There are shoes too many beautiful shoes to be bought!!


----------



## **shoelover**

^^


----------



## maria12judy

BG is Bergdorf Goodman, right? I just checked their website and couldn't find these shoes. They're amazing! I don't know how I'll be able to choose between the green and lavender!!!

Maria



savvysgirl said:


> Yep, BG and they are $745 ... so beautiful.


----------



## carlinha

savvysgirl said:


> I wasnt sure whether to ask here or the sizing thread but has anyone tried on new season patent Very Prives? Someone rather naughty is enabling me with these beauties but im not sure how they are running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This to me makes up for the lizards being a forest green rather than a kelly green. Love them!!



YESSS!!!!! *MINT GREEN*!!!!!!!!!! 

this and *lavender* and *coral *are winners to me!


----------



## sumnboutme

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *NerdyBirdy *which Barney's did you see the Nitoinimoi in blue/black at?!
> thank you!



Vegas has them too


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

sumnboutme said:


> Vegas has them too


 

I saw them at Barneys in NYC.  Are they still available on NAP uk??


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Carlinha- i came home empty handed!!! Can you believe: Saks, BG, Barneys and BOTH boutiques- nada!! I think it's a good thing though...i have my eye on the prize... a few upcoming Spring styles i'm waiting for.  When i get the phone call that they've arrived I will be thankful for restraining myself @ sale season!!


----------



## julies*shoes

Ayala said:


> I'm sorry if this is a stupid/repetitive question, I tried doing a search, but I cannot find the answer...
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of the Karung Lizard Simple? And does it come in the same colors as the VPs? (Green and Fuxia)?
> 
> Thank You in Advance


 
I went to Saks tonight and bought the Karung Lizard Simples.  They are 85mm, not 100mm.  They are very unusual looking, not like the lizard we have seen before.  They are very neutral beige.  I am charging my battery on my camera now and will post some pics tonight.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Thanks girls, I kind of "need" them.....but on sale. I'll settle for all black suede too


----------



## julies*shoes

Here are some pics of the Karung lizard SPs. The flash makes them look too light and no flash makes them look too dark.  I am not doing them justice.  IRL they are very neutral and blend well from the front view.  I had 2 people stop and comment on them when I was trying them on.  They are really unique....






















Even my Ragdoll kitty likes them...


----------



## JetSetGo!

julies*shoes said:


> I went to Saks tonight and bought the Karung Lizard Simples.  They are 85mm, not 100mm.  They are very unusual looking, not like the lizard we have seen before.  They are very neutral beige.  I am charging my battery on my camera now and will post some pics tonight.



Congrats! I saw them today &#8211; they are really so unique. I love the diamond shaped texture and the matte coloring. Can't wait to see your shots!

ETA: they are gorgeous on you! And I adore your kitty!!!


----------



## rdgldy

They're beautiful-very different!!


----------



## carlinha

thanks for the sneak pics *julie*!  they are very beautiful & neutral!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Your SP's *Julie!*


----------



## julies*shoes

carlinha said:


> thanks for the sneak pics *julie*! they are very beautiful & neutral!


 
Thanks!  I gotta learn to pose like you!  I tried but I just look funny so I sat down... but sitting makes my ankles look big.  Can't win!


----------



## carlinha

sorry ladies, what does SP stand for?  i thought it was So Privates.... i'm confused.


----------



## julies*shoes

carlinha said:


> sorry ladies, what does SP stand for? i thought it was So Privates.... i'm confused.


 
Simple Pump


----------



## Dukeprincess

Simple Pumps


----------



## Ayala

Thank you for the pics!!!! I think I know where my money and gift cards are going if the sales stay like they are!


----------



## kuromi-chan

oooh, those are gorgeous *julie*!  thanks for the pic!


----------



## phiphi

swooning over you SPs *julie*!!!!


----------



## Shainerocks

Gorgeous, *Julie*!


----------



## carlinha

julies*shoes said:


> Simple Pump



DUHH!!!!!! :lolots::lolots:

thanks ladies!


----------



## sumnboutme

I was cheching those out today at NM!!! They really are gorgeouse IRL...and relatively cheap too!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Julie i LOVE Them on you!!! The look amazing!!! The price was great too!


----------



## chelleybelley

julies*shoes said:


> Here are some pics of the Karung lizard SPs. The flash makes them look too light and no flash makes them look too dark.  I am not doing them justice.  IRL they are very neutral and blend well from the front view.  I had 2 people stop and comment on them when I was trying them on.  They are really unique....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my Ragdoll kitty likes them...



BEAUTIFUL!!  I LOVE the color!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*julies*, they are absolutely gorgeous! I love the print! An awesome spin on a neutral!


----------



## julies*shoes

Thanks ladies!  Yes, $795 is a really great price for lizard.


----------



## carlinha

julies*shoes said:


> Thanks ladies!  Yes, $795 is a really great price for lizard.



 FANTASTIC PRICE!!!


----------



## sakura

julies*shoes said:


> Thanks ladies!  Yes, $795 is a really great price for lizard.



I did a search to find out more about karung.  Apparently it's a snake that has lizard-like scales.

More information can be found here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/lizard-vs-karung-452487.html

http://www.vintageskins.com/skin types.htm

Maybe it's referred to as karung lizard because it looks like lizard?


----------



## roussel

I got to try these on today at NM.  I think these are the Bridget, but with these amber stones in the back.  They were stunning!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

These are GORGEOUS!!!! They weren't on sale right?


----------



## roussel

Nope, unfortunately.  But fortunately for my wallet ;D


----------



## PANda_USC

^Oyy, I saw those in the Neiman's in SF! They were $3000 or so right? Oh they look fabulous on!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Julie*, those Simples look fabulous on you. Really suits you! Your kitty is sooo cute.



maria12judy said:


> BG is Bergdorf Goodman, right? I just checked their website and couldn't find these shoes. They're amazing! I don't know how I'll be able to choose between the green and lavender!!!



Gorgeous arent they? I am going to email UK boutiques & St Honore to see if they are getting them this side of the pond. If not, i''ll buy from the US but i would prefer them to be this way. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Alice1979

*julie*, the simples look stunning on you. Fabulous score!

*roussel*, the Bridgette strass is TDF.


----------



## *Magdalena*

PANda_USC said:


> ^Oyy, I saw those in the Neiman's in SF! They were $3000 or so right? Oh they look fabulous on!!


 
*Panda*~I believe they're $3325 to be exact   my local NM had them too and I didnt even want to try them on and put myself through the torture of not being able to get them. i just cant justify spending that much on a pair of shoes..... i really do hope they go on sale ush:

*Carlinha*~how comfortable/uncomfortable are the rastas you have? Im thinking of getting the b/w greissimo pumps (i think they are the same cut?)


----------



## roussel

^ i didn't even bother to look at the price because i know i can't afford, and now knowing about it, i guess i still can't even if it goes on sale, ha ha


----------



## LavenderIce

Here's a spy pic of the Karung Simples at NM SF:






There is a difference in the color and shading between the one on display at Saks and the one at NM.  The one at Saks is more beige (as seen on *julies*shoes*) and the one at NM is more grey.  As they are an 85mm heel height, neutral in shade and $795 for an exotic SAs are expecting it to sell out.  As pointed out by *sakura*:

"Karung is a very tightly scaled snakeskin, more akin to that of a traditional lizard than a more common python skin, but it is much larger than real lizard skins and can be used for larger designs."


----------



## X0X0

Thanks LavenderIce for the appetizing lous pics.


----------



## rdgldy

savvysgirl said:


> Oh gosh me too. The lavender & greens would look lovely next to each other.
> 
> Christmas is so cancelled in my household this year. There are shoes too many beautiful shoes to be bought!!




What a tempting thought!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*magdalena*, oYyy, you'd look like such a fierce mama with those shoes!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^quit enabling hahahaha

and *roussel*.... you're probably right....even with the sale price they're still going to be ridiculously expensive

btw, Barneys has ton of Louboutins on sale online....many sizes still available. go go go!!!!!


----------



## brintee

Wowwww *julie* those are AMAZING!!


----------



## maria12judy

They are fabulous! If you get a positive response from the boutiques, would you let me know? I'd much rather get them that way too.




savvysgirl said:


> *Julie*, those Simples look fabulous on you. Really suits you! Your kitty is sooo cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous arent they? I am going to email UK boutiques & St Honore to see if they are getting them this side of the pond. If not, i''ll buy from the US but i would prefer them to be this way. Fingers crossed!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

julie - thanks for the pics!  The lizard is incredible!!


----------



## vuittonamour

madison had a bunch of styles on sale today. crazy busy in there. of course the shoe i bought went on sale when i just bought them last week  i did an exchange though so i guess it doesn't really matter in the end. i'm not real good with style names but i do know the cranberry feticha was on sale, as was the barbie pink feticha.

i'll reveal my purchases when i get home from the city


----------



## jancedtif

^Tease!  Congrats btw!


----------



## julies*shoes

Thanks for all the compliments ladies!  And my kitty says thanks too!  

I really like those gray ones that NM has.  I might have to grab those too.  I would have to see them IRL and make sure they aren't too blue.  If they can be worn with black I will grab them.


----------



## tresjoliex

Anyone have a name for this?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ lady claude 100?


----------



## lilmissb

Those simples are gorgeous *Julie!*


----------



## carlinha

ladies, i've asked for reghan's permission and it is safe to post these pics as everyone on the waitlist has now been contacted.

*green* and *red* lizard VPs at SCP

as you all know, we had been expecting *fuschia*, and i think some of us were expecting a *lighter shade of green*.  therefore, i think there are some people who were on the waitlist who did not end up getting the shoes (me and naked included), so there is a big possibility that there are still some available, for those of you who are so inclined.  the price tag is now $1700.


----------



## honeyspice

I just have a really quick question! Does the coral red come in any styles other than the Banana and the NPs? 

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## hya_been

I kind of wish they wouldn't have put the red and green together in the same pic, I can't stop thinking Christmas!  Nonetheless, they are both gorgeous!


----------



## hya_been

Honey Holts is getting coral ron ron and I think there's a coral bianca, but someone would have to verify that.


----------



## PANda_USC

*carla*, ahh, thanks for posting the pics of the lizard vps! You helped with my decision, hehehe. I'm so happy I ordered these from SCP this past Friday! I love the darker, emerald green color!!  They still do have a few sizes left for those still interested!!!

and the fuchsia color was a bit disappointing...

and *hya*, I agree..whenever I see red and green together, I think x-mas! I guess it is that time of the year...


----------



## julies*shoes

tresjoliex said:


> Anyone have a name for this?


 
They are called Mater Claude 85.


----------



## sumnboutme

i thought one of the NYC boutiques was getting fuxia lizard VPs


----------



## sakura

sumnboutme said:


> i thought one of the NYC boutiques was getting fuxia lizard VPs



SCP ordered green and fuchsia lizard VPs, but green and red ones arrived.  Horatio is expected to get the same colors.


----------



## carlinha

hya_been said:


> Honey Holts is getting coral ron ron and I think there's a coral bianca, but someone would have to verify that.



yes coral SUEDE (not patent) bianca at st. honore....

madison boutique also has the coral patent simples


----------



## sumnboutme

sakura said:


> SCP ordered green and fuchsia lizard VPs, but green and red ones arrived.  Horatio is expected to get the same colors.



ah, thanks for clearing that up... my $$ is safe (for now)


----------



## sakura

honeyspice said:


> I just have a really quick question! Does the coral red come in any styles other than the Banana and the NPs?
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!



Besides the Simple, the coral patent also comes in the Bianca (Horatio & Saks), Netmi (Madison), Decoltissimo (Saks) and VP (Shoe In).


----------



## lilmissb

*honeyspice* SCP also has the coral Simple 100. Other styles not mentioned in coral are the New Simple (Barneys NY), Tahiti (SCP) & Decollete (not sure if it's London or Paris). 

Picture of the Tahiti attached.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmissb*, thanks for the photo of the Tahiti! It's so fun and resort/spring-ish!! I love it!


----------



## lilmissb

Isn't it pretty? I would get it except I can't think of anywhere I would wear it. It's very runway.


----------



## natassha68

New additions at Barneys NYC.... Green Python VP's


----------



## carlinha

thanks for the new pics *lilmissb* and *natassha*!!!

i am really loving that green python VP....


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks for all of the pic ofnew eye candy ladies!  Those green python VPs are gorgeous!!!


----------



## shockboogie

The green python..... ahhhh...


----------



## ashakes

I've been on vacation, so everything has been posted already of what I had that was new, other than Horatio stuff, but they are things that have already been seen as well other than some different colorways.

The styles are as follows: 

Studio 120 in black/nickel
Greissimo in Black/White fabric
Greissimo in Multicolor fabric
Macarena in a taupe color
Miss Chief in black/white stripe fabric
New Simple Pump in Lavender Patent
Popi Plato (the clownish looking shoe LOL)


*I was the one that was told by one of my SAs @ Horatio that they were also getting the green and red lizard VPs, but I was told last week that they are no longer getting them. The computer shows nothing shipping to them or expected to ship to them, even though the lookbook said they were getting them.  Also, SCP didn't get all of their size run in. Some sizes are coming in the next shipment, which of course had my size.  Calls to people who pre-reserved them were still made to let them know they were enroute and to see if they still wanted them now that pics were available.  I was told they were supposed to be kelly green as well, but they are still pretty and Reghan told me they are a bit brighter than they are photographing. *


----------



## ashakes

This is the one missing from the Barneys batch...


----------



## karwood

*julies,* your Karung Simples are beautiful! the color is such a luscious neutral!

*roussel,* I agree, those Bridget are stunning, but the price tag is not so good.

*lav, lilimissb and nat,* thanks for posting the  pics!

*carlinha,* bingo! And thanks for posting pics of lizard VPs. 

*ashakes,* thanks for posting the list and the pic!


----------



## sara999

green pythons are tdf


----------



## honeyspice

a BIG thank you to *Hya_been, carlinha, sakura, and lilmissb*!  The selection in Canada is kinda sad ... The Tahiti looks so yummy! But I won't know where can I wear those gorgeous shoes ... I think I will search for the VPs then. 

Is Shoe In in Las Vegas? They don't seem to have a website?


----------



## shockboogie

^^If you need an SA from *Shoe Inn*, I highly recommend *Nadine* 

702 770 3460

Please let her know Roxy from MI referred you. She is amazing!


----------



## honeyspice

^Thank u so much *Shockboogie*! I was about to search the forum for SA info


----------



## shockboogie

No problemo, *honeyspice*

Nadine is one of the best SAs I've ever dealt with. Very good with following up with clients and will go out of her way to get you what you want. 

Hope you get to order your CLs!


----------



## carlinha

ashakes said:


> *I was the one that was told by one of my SAs @ Horatio that they were also getting the green and red lizard VPs, but I was told last week that they are no longer getting them. The computer shows nothing shipping to them or expected to ship to them, even though the lookbook said they were getting them.  *



thanks for the info *asha*... i was also told by amy and elizabeth from horatio that they were expecting the red & green lizard VPs (about 2 weeks ago), so what a bummer that they're not getting it in after all!  i wonder what happened!??

*karwood* - can't wait to see your reveal


----------



## ashakes

Carlinha, yes I was told that a few weeks ago too, but as of last Wednesday, that supposedly changed. I was holding out on getting the green lizard VPs from SCP by chance that Horatio was getting more of a kelly green, but I was told they weren't shipping the lizard VPs in red and green to them anymore.


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> *karwood* - can't wait to see your reveal


 

I can't wait to receive them, especially after I saw actress Rashida Jones wearing them on the Jimmy Fallon Show on 11/26. I am hoping they will be delivered tomorrow. I ordered them from CL Madison last Tuesday.


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> I can't wait to receive them, especially after I saw actress Rashida Jones wearing them on the Jimmy Fallon Show on 11/26. I am hoping they will be delivered tomorrow. I ordered them from CL Madison last Tuesday.



oohhh i didn't see them in person yet!  i know they will be unbelievable!  hope you get them soon!!!  are you still getting the multicolor ones also???  i love this style and am tempted to get it in other colorways (turquoise and lavender suede!)


----------



## PANda_USC

*natassha*, thanks for the lovely pics!!! Oy..if only CA didn't have those stringent laws against python...


----------



## **shoelover**

damn so many hot shoes... I'm just wondering anyone in  the UK know when they will  be receiving new stock in? and when the sales will start?


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> oohhh i didn't see them in person yet! i know they will be unbelievable! hope you get them soon!!! are you still getting the multicolor ones also??? i love this style and am tempted to get it in other colorways (turquoise and lavender suede!)


 
Yes. I ordered them through my SA at the NM in SF . I don't want to cancel the order on him.


----------



## brintee

*Karwood*, I CANNOT wait to see them! They will be my next purchase! They are soo freaking gorgeous in the pics, I cant wait to see them IRL! Congrats!


----------



## brintee

*Carlinha*, do you think there is a way to protect the Greissimos from stains? What kind of fabric is it, like satin?


----------



## carlinha

brintee said:


> *Carlinha*, do you think there is a way to protect the Greissimos from stains? What kind of fabric is it, like satin?



Yes I protected mine with apple garde rain and stain repellent.  The fabric is a little bit like satin, but its like an emroidered cloth kinda... Hard to explain.


----------



## brintee

Ok, that makes me feel better. I sent an email about them. Your SA is a sweetie, thank you.  Im going to email her back later since I know they arent open today anyways...



carlinha said:


> Yes I protected mine with apple garde rain and stain repellent. The fabric is a little bit like satin, but its like an emroidered cloth kinda... Hard to explain.


----------



## lilmissb

No worries ladies, I'm happy to be posting shoes for once!

Thanks *Natassha!* Anyone know the price of the green (forest) python? $1295?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

lilmissb said:


> No worries ladies, I'm happy to be posting shoes for once!
> 
> Thanks *Natassha!* Anyone know the price of the green (forest) python? $1295?


 
That was the VP price. I forgot to check the Altadamas today...probably the same?


----------



## carlinha

brintee said:


> Ok, that makes me feel better. I sent an email about them. Your SA is a sweetie, thank you.  Im going to email her back later since I know they arent open today anyways...



you're welcome!  i ADORE her... a total doll.


----------



## julies*shoes

Are these the same as the forest python that Melia posted from the Nordies lookbook?  I must have these!


----------



## natassha68

You ladies are most welcome !!!........ The Green Python VP's are $1255.00  HTH


----------



## natassha68

BTW, Barneys only got one pair in and they sold, if you would like a pair I suggest calling your SA


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the pricing *Natassha!*


----------



## natassha68

You are welcome *Lilmiss*


----------



## sumnboutme

julies*shoes said:


> Are these the same as the forest python that Melia posted from the Nordies lookbook?  I must have these!



yes, and i MUST have them as well  i need to find someone that will ship them to me in CA


----------



## karwood

Does anybody know if the orange patent leather Bananas will coming to any of CL boutiques in the U.S.?

Pic originally posted by *carlinha*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ *Karwood* I don't believe that color is orange, I think it is coral. It just photographed more orange in the pics.


----------



## sumnboutme

NM has the coral...I tried them on last Friday 

edit: i just realized you were asking for boutiques....sorry :shame:


----------



## sakura

*karwood*, they're actually coral.  I think Horatio has them.


----------



## karwood

WOW! They really look orange in the pic! I was soooo hoping they were orange.


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> WOW! They really look orange in the pic! I was soooo hoping they were orange.



*karwood* sorry if it was deceptive, believe me i was a little disappointed too when i found out that was really the coral patent, and not an orange patent.  somehow it came out really orange looking with the flash and the lighting of the store.  but yes, this is indeed coral banana, the one i got.  i was very hesitant at first, but now i am overjoyed because i really love the coral color....


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> *karwood* sorry if it was deceptive, believe me i was a little disappointed too when i found out that was really the coral patent, and not an orange patent. somehow it came out really orange looking with the flash and the lighting of the store. but yes, this is indeed coral banana, the one i got. i was very hesitant at first, but now i am overjoyed because i really love the coral color....


 
Aww! No worries. It would have been amazing if they came in orange patent leather. On the plus side, my "Want List"  has "temporarily" shrunk


----------



## _Danielle_

Titi 120 Panama straw pumps


----------



## ashakes

*Just logged on to correct my previous statement. Horatio DID in fact receive their lizard shipment with both the RED AND GREEN. The computer system was obviously wrong! LOL  They are the same as the ones from SCP although the red from Horatio looks a bit more lipstick to me, but it is probably just the lighting. *


----------



## ashakes

And, Horatio also received the ALTADAMA in that same GREEN python as the VP from Barneys and Nordstrom and also the ALTADAMA in GOLD python.  I just bought the gold python ones. Not loving the green python ones for some reason.


----------



## Alice1979

Gold python AD... sounds divine! Can't wait to see your pics, *asha*.


----------



## rdgldy

gold python sounds dreamy, *Asha*!


----------



## sumnboutme

i wonder if it's an overall gold like the silver miami has...


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, gold python! Thanks for the info *asha!* Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## ashakes

Sorry I was on my blackberry so couldn't post pics, but here are the Altadamas. I got the Mimosa (gold) ones. I should have them Wednesday so I will try to add pics when I update my collection thread.  Miami is the only boutique that is supposed to have the AD in silver according to my SA.

ETA:  *Price is $1295.*


----------



## hya_been

^^Some people mentioned in another thread that Horatio will be receiving silver python altadamas.


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks for the pics *asha*!!!


----------



## ashakes

^^^Yeah, that is just what my SA told me when I asked specifically about other python colors in the AD this season before I purchased them.  I could have misunderstood, but she said Miami is the only one getting silver?  I didn't really question it since I have no interest in the silver.  If anything, somebody can call a boutique and double check b/c as I said in another thread I was multi-tasking.  Regardless, they are at Miami already.


----------



## Alice1979

The gold is stunning. Thanks for the pics, *asha*.


----------



## ashakes

You're welcome re: the pics.


----------



## sakura

Thanks for the pics *Asha*! 

Just to confirm, Horatio is the only boutique getting the gold and Miami is the only one getting the silver.


----------



## ashakes

Thanks Jaime! I didn't think I heard the info incorrectly, but it's Monday so it could have happened.


----------



## Nancy7

Love the Mimosa Asha....Thanks for the Pics!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Tried on the lizard VP today FYI the fit is TTS-.5 size up depending on your foot  

I fit in a (i'll use the new sizing shoes)  37.5 feticha, 38.5 LC, 37 bianca and in these I fit a 38


----------



## PANda_USC

*madame*, thank you! Oy...I ordered a 38 in the green lizards but I'm a US 7.5...I hope they're not too big or else I'd be devastated...


----------



## lilmissb

Great pics *asha*, thanks! 

Great to know *Liza!* Did you get the lizards?


----------



## madamelizaking

Omg i need that gold altadama!!!!


----------



## natassha68

I will have to scold Elizabeth for telling me they were getting silver :lolots:  tisk tisk





hya_been said:


> ^^Some people mentioned in another thread that Horatio will be receiving silver python altadamas.


----------



## PANda_USC

*asha*, thanks for the pics!! wow..those gold pythons are absolutely stunning!!


----------



## natassha68

the green and the silver   AD's, not liking the gold though


----------



## madamelizaking

No lizards for me... didn't feel them 

ALTHOUGH!!! SCP ordered ANOTHER set of FUSCHIA VPs which are supposed to ACTUALLY be FUSCHIA!!

Panda, I think you should be just fine


----------



## phiphi

thanks so much for the intel and pictures ladies!!


----------



## karwood

Thanks for posting the pics, *asha*! Those gold python AD are gorgeous! I totally love the color. I can't wait to see your modeling pics!


----------



## natassha68

*Asha*, seeing since you purchased the gold, would you post pics when you get them?,that would be great, only because they appear yellowy to me, true gold would be gorgeous !.. thanks ! 





ashakes said:


> And, Horatio also received the ALTADAMA in that same GREEN python as the VP from Barneys and Nordstrom and also the ALTADAMA in GOLD python.  I just bought the gold python ones. Not loving the green python ones for some reason.


----------



## dreachick2384

Liza, what material will the fuschia vp's be?


----------



## lolitablue

dreachick2384 said:


> Liza, what material will the fuschia vp's be?


 
Yes,  I wish to know too!!


----------



## brintee

^^Lizard


----------



## lilmissb

*drea* she's talking about the fuschia lizard VP's that they just re-ordered which are supposed to be more fuschia than the reddy pink they just received. They're also about $1700.


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks for the pics *Dani* and *Asha*!


----------



## PANda_USC

OO, *liza*, I'm so stoked SCP will be getting the fuchsia lizards too!! I wonder when they'll get in.....now I'm already greedy and wanting another pair of the lizard vps!! Oy..will need to call them tomorrow to reserve!


----------



## jancedtif

^Good luck *PANda*!


----------



## PANda_USC

*^janced*, thank you! I bet the wait list is already 10 people long by now, lol. I just..hmmm...why must I love shoes so much!??!?!!?


----------



## jancedtif

^I continue to ask myselft that exact question!


----------



## regeens

ashakes said:


> Sorry I was on my blackberry so couldn't post pics, but here are the Altadamas. I got the Mimosa (gold) ones. I should have them Wednesday so I will try to add pics when I update my collection thread.  Miami is the only boutique that is supposed to have the AD in silver according to my SA.
> 
> ETA:  *Price is $1295.*



Accck! It's beautiful! Why is Mnsr Louboutin trying to bankrupt me? Why? Why?

Thanks for the pics Asha.


----------



## lilmissb

^ I feel the same way *regeens*!!!


----------



## heat97

that green python vp is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I've been lurking in this thread for quite sometime, but I've missed a few pages, so excuse me if this has been asked before. Does anyone have any pics of the shoe that comes in Fire Opal? Which boutique is supposed to get them?


----------



## sara999

i think if you do a search in this thread (which is the button on the top right of the thread) you can find some lookbook pictures and some pictures of the fire opal crystals. BUT the shoes haven't been shown in actual clear picture form yet, just lookbook. 

HTH!



ITA asha...i really like the green python VP but i'm not sold on the AD


----------



## madamelizaking

I guess the Fuschia Lizard vps have not been 100% confirmed. I'll update you guys when I find out


----------



## PANda_USC

*ladylouboutin*, here's a pic of the lady claude in strass(*kuromi chan* posted it before), and here's what fire opal looks like. Fire opal isn't iridescent, but changes from yellow to red to orange depending on the angle the light hits it at.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Hey girls!*
I just called South Coast Plaza's boutique and they said they are getting the fuchsia lizard VPS in, sometime between January-March.  The wait list is apparently *6 PAGES LONG!* :: faints:: I really hope they're a *deep, hot pink color*!!! 

And is anyone familiar with these customer agreement forms? Does it boost you to the head of the wait list since you're basically saying you're commited to buying these CLs?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

PANda_USC said:


> *Hey girls!*
> I just called South Coast Plaza's boutique and they said they are getting the fuchsia lizard VPS in, sometime between January-March. The wait list is apparently *6 PAGES LONG!* :: faints:: I really hope they're a *deep, hot pink color*!!!
> 
> And is anyone familiar with these customer agreement forms? Does it boost you to the head of the wait list since you're basically saying you're commited to buying these CLs?


 
^ No, it doesn't boost you ahead of the wait list. It just means they have you CC info on file and can charge you right when they get in.

Are you in the list? I'm first for the size 39 .. apparently they did get my e-mail last night.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

PANda_USC said:


> *ladylouboutin*, here's a pic of the lady claude in strass(*kuromi chan* posted it before), and here's what fire opal looks like. Fire opal isn't iridescent, but changes from yellow to red to orange depending on the angle the light hits it at.



Thanks Panda


----------



## PANda_USC

*naked*, I am on the list too!!!! The SA I spoke to said I would basically be guaranteed the *fuchsia* lizard vps in 38 since no one else who reserved a 38 had filled out the customer agreement form. wot! But the SA also said she would be so kind and courteous as to send me a photo of the shoe first(so I can gauge the color) and get my okay before going through with the charge! wahOO!!!! I'm so excited!!

and congrats *naked*!! I know you've been swooning over the thought of fuchsia lizard vps for a while now, ^_^!! 

*ladylouboutin*, no problem!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

PANda_USC said:


> *naked*, I am on the list too!!!! The SA I spoke to said I would basically be guaranteed the *fuchsia* lizard vps in 38 since no one else who reserved a 38 had filled out the customer agreement form. wot! But the SA also said she would be so kind and courteous as to send me a photo of the shoe first(so I can gauge the color) and get my okay before going through with the charge! wahOO!!!! I'm so excited!!
> 
> *ladylouboutin*, no problem!!!


 
Congrats! They have my customer agreement from the last lizards so fingers crossed these are actually pink. Sheesh!


----------



## PANda_USC

*naked*, believe me, I asked her the same thing since I know everyone was expecting fuchsia but SCP got ruby red instead, -__-.  I kept asking her, "it'll be a deep hot pink shade right? not too red right?!" I'm imagining they'll be the same fuchsia color as the fuxia glitters!!! That would be stunning..even though I'd prefer a more bright, hot pink.

Oy Oy, I hope for your sake they're really the pink you're dreaming of or else someone at SCP is going to get a scolding, lol. jk!


----------



## PANda_USC

Also, I have a hunch that the multicolor that the Lady claude strass is coming in is depicted in this photo..*in the corner*! I had called Horatio and they said they were getting an aurora borealis, but it was a platine(plateen, I have no idea how to spell this color), goldish rhinestone with AB effect on it.  Notice the toebox of the shoe in the right corner? I'm assuming NM will be getting that aurora borealis shade as well...but I hope hope hope it comes out in the white/clear aurora borealis somewhere because that color is TDF!


----------



## Bethc

New arrivals at Madison


----------



## Bethc

More...


----------



## Bethc

and some more...


----------



## Bethc

Still more...


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks for the pics beth! those yellow patent rolandos are dreamy!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks for the pics *beth*!


----------



## hya_been

The lighting is obscuring the colour, so what colour are they?


----------



## Bethc

^^ It says Corail?


----------



## Dukeprincess

New Lizard VPs....at SCP


----------



## jancedtif

Oh how I wish I could afford the green lizards!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^I know *Jan* me too.  They are amazing.  BOTH colors are!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh wow, love the popi plato! And the coral VP's. I do prefer the patent over the nappa though.

Thanks for the pics beth!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Dukeprincess said:


> New Lizard VPs....at SCP



It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas.......with these two colors.  They are simply stunning!!!


----------



## chelleybelley

Dukeprincess said:


> New Lizard VPs....at SCP


 
wowowowowwwww... LOVE BOTH COLORS!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bethc*, thank you for the pics!! *yellow* rolandos, ahhh!


----------



## chelleybelley

PANda_USC said:


> *naked*, I am on the list too!!!! The SA I spoke to said I would basically be guaranteed the *fuchsia* lizard vps in 38 since no one else who reserved a 38 had filled out the customer agreement form. wot! But the SA also said she would be so kind and courteous as to send me a photo of the shoe first(so I can gauge the color) and get my okay before going through with the charge! wahOO!!!! I'm so excited!!
> 
> and congrats *naked*!! I know you've been swooning over the thought of fuchsia lizard vps for a while now, ^_^!!
> 
> *ladylouboutin*, no problem!!!


 
panda, do you know how much they'll be selling these VPs for?  deep pink goodness!!


----------



## rdgldy

$1700


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ ouch.  maybe i'll just stick to looking at pictures... hehe..


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

chelleybelley said:


> panda, do you know how much they'll be selling these VPs for? deep pink goodness!!


 
The lizard VPs are currently priced at $1695. Lets up they don't go up in price ... again ...


oops! Didn't see that *rdgldy* already posted. ush:


----------



## roussel

oooh pretty green lizard vps... good thing i can't afford


----------



## carlinha

hya_been said:


> The lighting is obscuring the colour, so what colour are they?



that is the coral (corail) color in nappa leather instead of patent. 

i personally think the patent looks more scrumptious in this color also....

i HEART the antic silver hyper prive!!!

thanks for the pics *bethc*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Attention ladies!*

SCP has CONFIRMED that they are getting *PURPLE* lizard VPs ... yes ladies... the SAME PURPLE of Carlinha and my lizard VPs

ok..carry on.


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Attention ladies!*
> 
> SCP has CONFIRMED that they are getting *PURPLE* lizard VPs ... yes ladies... the SAME PURPLE of Carlinha and my lizard VPs
> 
> ok..carry on.





that's what the lookbook has been saying all along


----------



## julies*shoes

I was going to do the silver python Altadama but I think this would work out better for me.  Anyone know the pricing?


----------



## brintee

OH NO!! I cant hear this right now, I simply cant....



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Attention ladies!*
> 
> SCP has CONFIRMED that they are getting *PURPLE* lizard VPs ... yes ladies... the SAME PURPLE of Carlinha and my lizard VPs
> 
> ok..carry on.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

brintee said:


> OH NO!! I cant hear this right now, I simply cant....


 
pick up the phone ... they won't be in for a few months.

Do it. I know you want to.


----------



## carlinha

brintee said:


> OH NO!! I cant hear this right now, I simply cant....



*brintee*, do it NOW before lizard creeps up in price more and more over 2K


----------



## japskivt

Julie love the silver. Are they VPs or HPs?


----------



## carlinha

japskivt said:


> Julie love the silver. Are they VPs or HPs?



HPs babe....* ANTIC SILVER!*

*fyi:* st. honore has them in the so private style, and is also expecting them in VP style (not arrived yet!)


----------



## brintee

OMG!!! A few months, meaning like after Christmas?? I can do it if its after Christmas...

Should I get 38s?



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> pick up the phone ... they won't be in for a few months.
> 
> Do it. I know you want to.


----------



## brintee

Ok, ok. I have to. Oh man. Im hyperventilating....



carlinha said:


> *brintee*, do it NOW before lizard creeps up in price more and more over 2K


----------



## laurayuki

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Attention ladies!*
> 
> SCP has CONFIRMED that they are getting *PURPLE* lizard VPs ... yes ladies... the SAME PURPLE of Carlinha and my lizard VPs
> 
> ok..carry on.


 
OMG! are you trying to kill me??? I LOVE PURPLE!!!


----------



## sakura

brintee said:


> OMG!!! A few months, meaning like after Christmas?? I can do it if its after Christmas...
> 
> Should I get 38s?



I've heard that the current lizard VPs are running like the old sizing again, so you may want to stay with the 38.5.


----------



## brintee

Ok thanks* Sakura*!


----------



## CCKL

did scp say when they were expecting the purple lizards to come in??


----------



## PANda_USC

*naked*, oh goodness! *Purple* is my fave color besides green! O_O. Now I feel compelled to put my name down for these too.  WHY *naked*?!?! WHYYY?!?!!

okay..now I'm at a loss for words..one SCP SA said fuchsia this morning..the SA I got this afternoon said only purple is coming in and that the SAs were a bit confused before but have cleared up the confusion. :: head spinning:: They said they expect the purple lizard VPS to come in the *end of January *and they expect NO fuchsia as of now.


----------



## laurayuki

PANda_USC said:


> *naked*, oh goodness! Purple is my fave color besides green! O_O. Now I feel compelled to put my name down for these too. WHY *naked*?!?! WHYYY?!?!!


 
LOL omg that was my reaction.... push me to the edge! i put my name down.. well emailed...


----------



## PANda_USC

^I called them and they put me on the list for both fuchsia(if they ever get it!) and the purple lizards. They said for the purples, there are only about* 6* people on the list so far.


----------



## lilmissb

I put my name down for the purple!!! And if the red (not pink red) ever appear again...


----------



## CCKL

I called and spoke to Amita and when I asked about the purple was like a fuchsia-purple??  From her tone, it didnt seem like there would be a fuchsia AND a purple..


----------



## sakura

The purple will be the same as the ones that Horatio got last year.


----------



## PANda_USC

*CCKL*, yep, that is what SCP has concluded..as of now..no fuchsia at all..just this purple..(courtesy of tPFer *jetsetgo!*)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ yes, the purple will be THE EXACT SAME PURPLE HORATIO RECEIVED.

There are NOT expecting any fuschia lizard VPs right now.


----------



## carlinha

YUMMMMMMMM PURPLE.....


----------



## laurayuki

oh carlinha! i was just in your shrine admiring those... oooh i die! come to mama!


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, YOU TEASE!!! :: runs away and cries::


----------



## hya_been

Lizard VPs are $1700 right? Must stop admiring them cause they are gorgeous and so far beyond my spending limit!  Why do I love purple?


----------



## PANda_USC

^*hya*, yes, about $1700 a pair.


----------



## carlinha

PANda_USC said:


> *carlinha*, YOU TEASE!!! :: runs away and cries::



sorry i don't mean to be a tease!

i just want you to keep your eyes on the PRIZE ladies


----------



## Bethc

I love the purple VPs, what height are they?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Bethc said:


> I love the purple VPs, what height are they?


 
120mm


----------



## Bethc

Thanks, I won't be able to walk, but if DH will carry me...hmmm


----------



## LavenderIce

PANda_USC said:


> ^*hya*, yes, about $1700 a pair.


 
But be prepared for a price increase.  There always seems to be with each shipment.


----------



## dreachick2384

Oh man, they are getting purple? That's an HG of mine, but I'm not sure I can stomach $1700 on one pair! That's a bag and shoes! Crap! It's not that I haven't spend at least $1700 this year, but on one thing? Not sure I have the cajones. I feel like there is ALWAYS something I want, and I'm not sure I could survive 2010 with only one pair....


----------



## *Magdalena*

OH MY GAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Purple Lizards............
I NEEEEEEEEEEEEED them in my life...I'm calling today to put my name on the list-even though I am hating the price tag. Plus, I just got a purple lambskin Chanel flap and they would go sooooooo good with it...this is terrible. Everytime I say this is my last purchase for a while, something amazing pops up...UGHHHH


----------



## *Magdalena*

New at NM...Leopard Print Python VPs-georgous!!! Available for Pre-Order at $1255







http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D4483


----------



## Ayala

I think they are available in-store at BG.  Eddie sent me pics of them a few days ago.


----------



## hya_been

LavenderIce said:


> But be prepared for a price increase.  There always seems to be with each shipment.


I can't imagine how much it'll rise before I'd ever be able to afford them!!


----------



## madamelizaking

It's so funny... bergdorf always puts on python "not available to ship to canada"...it's supposed to be california you dummies!! lol


----------



## hya_been

I know *Liza* how have they not fixed that by now?


----------



## lolitablue

madamelizaking said:


> It's so funny... bergdorf always puts on python "not available to ship to canada"...it's supposed to be california you dummies!! lol


 

LOL!! They need help!!!


----------



## Nico3327

I missed a lot of pages on this thread while I was away, but I know back a while someone was looking for anything in the new coral patent.  Saks in Las Vegas has the coral patent No Prive.

Oh, and while in Vegas, I get a call from SCP to tell my the GREEN LIZARD VP's I waitlisted for were in.  I told him (Patrick, I think) that I was away and couldn't get a customer agreement to him until Monday but that I wanted some info on sizing.  He said they run like the old VP's and I said "great, then the 36.5's I reserved will be perfect."  He then pauses, and proceeds to tell me that he made a terrible mistake and that the 36.5 were already sold!  How terrible is that!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I think some other stores are getting them too (horatio maybe ... i forget) you can always try to call there.


----------



## jancedtif

*Nico* I hope you can find them elsewhere.   Good luck!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Nico*, OMG I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope you can get them!! My friend saw them IRL and she said they're gorgeous!


----------



## moshi_moshi

nico - that stinks!!  i hope you can still get them!


----------



## ashakes

Nico, call Horatio b/c they also got them.


----------



## lilmissb

Sorry to hear that Nico!


----------



## Bethc

BG put out their sale racks, it was not as crazy as last time!

I did see a lot of CLs, my Candy flats, the pink Barbie shoes.  If anyone's interested.


----------



## ceseeber

wow *Nico*, that stinks. I hope you are able to locate a pair in your size. Maybe SCP can help you?


----------



## ashakes

As promised, here is a quick cell phone pic of my *Altadama Mimosa Python Laminato*.  It's already dark, so I'll try for more pics tomorrow.


----------



## lilmissb

*^ W O W !*  They're amazing.


----------



## carlinha

*nico* i hope you are able to get a pair of lizards!!!

*asha* - lovely!  can't wait to see them in different lighting.


----------



## ashakes

Thanks!  

Carlinha, the cell phone picture is an accurate representation of how they look. I just meant it's dark out so photos with my camera would be best during the day without the flash. They are comfy out of the box like my watersnake and python nabuck pairs.


----------



## carlinha

ashakes said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Carlinha, the cell phone picture is an accurate representation of how they look. I just meant it's dark out so photos with my camera would be best during the day without the flash. They are comfy out of the box like my watersnake and python nabuck pairs.



thanks!  i  the alta damas... one of the comfiest shoes ever!


----------



## karwood

WOW!! I am a getting a "gold" rush!



ashakes said:


> As promised, here is a quick cell phone pic of my *Altadama Mimosa Python Laminato*. It's already dark, so I'll try for more pics tomorrow.


----------



## PANda_USC

*asha*, they are gorgeous hun!!!!!! Your collection never disappoints.  You truly are one of the CL Princesses, if not the queen, lol!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

asha, those are AMAZING!!!


----------



## brintee

Are there going to be Turquiose Greissimos somewhere? I tried to search the thread but its being funky...


----------



## phiphi

arrgghhh! i knew i shouldn't have come here! *purple *VPs. le sigh. gaaahhh!!


----------



## carlinha

brintee said:


> Are there going to be Turquiose Greissimos somewhere? I tried to search the thread but its being funky...



SCP has them now *brintee*


----------



## brintee

Thanks, just trying to get my spring list straight!


----------



## sumnboutme

^Barney's has those too!


----------



## brintee

Thanks *sumn*!


----------



## lilmissb

Turquoise greissimos...


----------



## rdgldy

*Asha*, they are really fabulous!


----------



## jancedtif

*Asha* they are beautiful!


----------



## Speedah

*Asha*, those are amazing!!! For research purposes only, how was sizing for you? I think you're a half size smaller than me.

Those are just TDF!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

asha - those are stunning!!


----------



## Bethc

Asha, those are amazing!


----------



## regeens

ashakes said:


> As promised, here is a quick cell phone pic of my *Altadama Mimosa Python Laminato*.  It's already dark, so I'll try for more pics tomorrow.



Mr Louboutin is taking all my money. And I give it to him willingly. Yet again another beautiful shoe. Love it Asha! Thanks for sharing. Did you go TTS on these?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous, *Asha*! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LADIES!!! 

The Spring Collection is up!!!

www.christianlouboutin.com


----------



## Dukeprincess

I need Camel/Black Very Jaws in my life.


----------



## madamelizaking

FINALLY!! THanks Naked!!


----------



## brintee

Ughhhhh I want EVERYTHING! Im loving the Nude-Studded Fred Flats! I need studs! I need everything!


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> LADIES!!!
> 
> The Spring Collection is up!!!
> 
> www.christianlouboutin.com





I really  love the black *Studio *with silver studs and the *Banana *in roccia watersnake


----------



## madamelizaking

OOH! There's a pic of the dorado strass in lady lynch under "high heels"!


----------



## brintee

I cant even take this right now


----------



## ChiSq

^ does anyone know what an asterisk next to the name of a shoe on the louboutin website means?


----------



## shockboogie

The Fire Opal Strass is on there too!!! AAAAH!!!!

I think I'm obsessed with Lady Claudes... I need the Lady Claude Mambo...


----------



## Nico3327

Asha, those are so gorg!!!!!

I can't take this thread anymore! :girlwhack: So many beauties, so little money...


----------



## PANda_USC

*naked*, thanks for the info!! I am browsing the new line AS WE SPEAK. This is going to be a bad season for my debit card, :: cries:: I'm so excited :: hyperventilates::


Edit: WOW, I'm really feeling the nude siouxsie flats and the studios in tan with gold studs and WOOOHOO, I'm with *shock* on this one, fire opal all the way!!!


----------



## compulsive

I *need* those white python LL's! I need to win the lottery asap!


----------



## honeyspice

Thanks *Naked* for letting us know!  
The red strass lady lynch is spectacular!!! I also like the Shawnita that's a little fierce but not too much, Parisienne in 70mm, and swooning over the navy suede bananas!!! There're just way too many pretty Louboutins this Spring! 

*compulsive* me too!


----------



## roussel

Oooh Beige Karung Lady Claude and Black (or white) Studio...


----------



## shockboogie

*Roussel,* We're in trouble!!!!


----------



## japskivt

Saks in NYC has Mimosa Python Laminato VP's, black/white Greissimo and Coral Patent NP


----------



## roussel

I know!!! I'm sticking it out for the sales else I need another strategy on how to hide these from the hubby... I was successful yesterday in hiding a pair that hopefully will just go unnoticed.  Somebody know the pricing on those Karung LC and black studio?  Gotta save up early


----------



## brintee

I wish they would make the Greissimos in Lilac Satin.... or coral satin


----------



## PANda_USC

*roussel*, the SA at Nordies said the Studios were $1995 or so


----------



## shockboogie

PANda_USC said:


> *roussel*, the SA at Nordies said the Studios were $1995 or so




*Roussel*????


----------



## karwood

I am swooning for these *Studios!!*



roussel said:


> Oooh Beige Karung Lady Claude and Black (or white) Studio...


----------



## roussel

shockboogie said:


> *Roussel*????



Hmmm... pass!  Ha ha...  But I'm glad Nordies will have them.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

karwood said:


> I am swooning for these *Studios!!*



Me too!!!  Gah, I can't take looking as these pictures anymore - too many things need to go on my wish list!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> I am swooning for these *Studios!!*


 
Me too Karwood!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Is anyone else feeling these? I am originally on the list for the black Studios at Nordies, but I'm thinking tan now..tan with gold just gets me every time, arghles!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ I am a more grey/black person myself but I say if you like those better, get em!


----------



## PANda_USC

*naked*, :: high 5:: ^_^.


----------



## sakura

PANda_USC said:


> Is anyone else feeling these? I am originally on the list for the black Studios at Nordies, but I'm thinking tan now..tan with gold just gets me every time, arghles!



I personally think they may be too similar to your new bronze strass Pigalle.  But if you love 'em, get 'em!


----------



## PANda_USC

^*sakura*, I was thinking the same thing since they're both brownish and shiny!!! I was looking at the white ones but then white and color transfer=bad news...okay okay...I think black is the way to go!

I'm convinced Monsieur Louboutin takes pleasure in making my check card cry!!


----------



## carlinha

more resort from SCP!!!

lavender patent bianca 





coronita





coussin





delfin





georgineta


----------



## carlinha

miss chief





greissimo





gres mule





lolita





JJR shopping tote


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, thank you for the eye candy hun!


----------



## carlinha

simple






rosella





nude patent rolando





shawnita





straratata


----------



## carlinha

planet





titi





tina pouch


----------



## regeens

ChiSq said:


> ^ does anyone know what an asterisk next to the name of a shoe on the louboutin website means?



The asterisk means:

"Warning: CLs are dangerous to your (bank account's) health"


----------



## Alice1979

regeens said:


> The asterisk means:
> 
> "Warning: CLs are dangerous to your (bank account's) health"


----------



## PANda_USC

*regeens*, I AGREE!!


----------



## lilmissb

regeens said:


> The asterisk means:
> 
> "Warning: CLs are dangerous to your (bank account's) health"



:lolots: !!!!  So true!


OMG, I don't think this wanting is EVER going to stop. Loving the desert python in the pigalle 120, the white python on the LL and wow they even have an American shoe - check out the Maloko under high heels. Cute!


----------



## carlinha

regeens said:


> The asterisk means:
> 
> "Warning: CLs are dangerous to your (bank account's) health"


:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## sunny2

Nude patent Rolandos are gorgeous!

I can't wait for the Big Kiss flats and the Siouxsie flats! I need a pair of awesome flats...


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks *Carlinha* and* Sunny2 *for the eye candy!


----------



## jancedtif

Has anyone see or know the price and location of the Parisenne either 70mm or 120?  They are gorgeous!


----------



## Shainerocks

Thanks, Sunny & Carlinha for the eye candy!


----------



## meaghan<3

The resort collection is really beautiful!  The rolando is actually "beige".  I asked Reghan if it was nude, but she said it was definitely beige and is really pretty!  I hope that the ones that I pre-ordered from BG are beige as well!


----------



## adeana

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Me too Karwood!!



Me three!!!

WHY do I even open this thread!


----------



## glitterglo

I just died at those Lavender Biancas.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Saks nyc today: Yellow Patent Rolando and several other fabulous new resort finds!!! Including a little something i picked up for myself!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*nerdy*, fabulous!!!!


----------



## brintee

^^OMG *nerdy* those are so amazing, I was just drooling over them on the CL website. Im insanely jealous, you lucky, lucky girl!! Can I ask how much they were?


----------



## lilmissb

Oh *Nerdy!!!* They make my heart pitty pat! I'm with b how much are they and how do they fit?


----------



## PANda_USC

*nerdy*, they're GORGEOUS!


----------



## carlinha

*NERDY*!!!! I DIE DIE DIE!!!!!!!!! 

girl, DO NOT tempt me!!!!


----------



## justkell

I love them Nerdy!!!


----------



## Shainerocks

They  are lovely, Nerdy!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

omg nerdy!!!  they are gorgeous!!


----------



## adeana

Wow!


----------



## Kamilla850

I really like the tan/gold studio, they actually look like strass from a distance.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Thanks ladies! They are stunners!! 

I have a suggestion for this thread and I think several of you have mentioned this either here or in other threads:

It might be nice to have 2 New CL threads- one chat and one just for shopping reference?  Sometimes i spend so much time trying to find a shoe i think someone posted in here and find it on like page 100 lol.  If we do a separate picture only thread we could have a format for details that would be helpful for new styles posted for example:

Picture of Shoe 

Style: Very Prive
Material/Color: White/Grey Watersnake
Heel: 120mm
Price: 865
Store Location & contact info or website link
SA contact if applicable
Notes: ie sizing or sizes left etc.

If people are willing to give this a shot i'd be hapy to go back through the thread and pull the pictures separately. It might be a nice addition to our reference threads and then we can keep our chat here. Just a thought! Feel free to agree or disagree!


----------



## honeyspice

^That's a great idea! I'm very forgetful and always am pulling my hair trying to remember which thread and which page to find the CLs I'm looking for.


----------



## lilmissb

That's an awesome idea *Nerdy!*


----------



## PANda_USC

*kamilla*, I love them too, ^_^


----------



## carlinha

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Thanks ladies! They are stunners!!
> 
> I have a suggestion for this thread and I think several of you have mentioned this either here or in other threads:
> 
> It might be nice to have 2 New CL threads- one chat and one just for shopping reference?  Sometimes i spend so much time trying to find a shoe i think someone posted in here and find it on like page 100 lol.  If we do a separate picture only thread we could have a format for details that would be helpful for new styles posted for example:
> 
> Picture of Shoe
> 
> Style: Very Prive
> Material/Color: White/Grey Watersnake
> Heel: 120mm
> Price: 865
> Store Location & contact info or website link
> SA contact if applicable
> Notes: ie sizing or sizes left etc.
> 
> If people are willing to give this a shot i'd be hapy to go back through the thread and pull the pictures separately. It might be a nice addition to our reference threads and then we can keep our chat here. Just a thought! Feel free to agree or disagree!



nerdy, this is a fab idea... however there are a lot of times when i post pics and i don't know the style name or material or color...

but it would be great!!!  and maybe we can make a NEW CLs - specify the season


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm the other thing we could do is utilise the reference library a bit more and maybe see if we can catalogue back season as well as going forward as to what came out in which season in which colour and which skin as well as pricing. That way if we need to search for pricing for bay items we have something to go off?

Maybe we should appoint someone to guard the lists and only one person can amend them? Like the reference threads in the bal forum.

It might be too much work though


----------



## carlinha

oh my god i just posted a ton of new pics from st. honore, and boy was that a lot of work!!!!

but did you see the *white/grey watersnake DECLICS*?!??!?!


----------



## vuittonamour

i did! i loved them. and seriously wondering if i should get a pair of white satin so private as my future wedding shoe...i know there's a chance they "might not match" my future wedding dress, but i loved the white satin very noued as a wedding shoe and this is an older style, and long gone in white. unless i can special order them. i'm afraid i won't be able to find them when the time comes. if they don't work with the future dress i could always sell them. lol bf will be proposing *soon* -- it's just on hold because of financial reasons right now.

and omg. i love the studios as well.


----------



## CatNZ

sunny2 said:


> Nude patent Rolandos are gorgeous!
> 
> I can't wait for the Big Kiss flats and the Siouxsie flats! I need a pair of awesome flats...




Europe/International NAP's already sold out of Big Kiss flats, but expecting more stock...


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the new thread *carlinha!* The declics are awesome!!!


----------



## Bethc

Nerdy, they are so gorgeous!!


----------



## nepenthe

Thanks for the new thread and all these stunning photos!


----------



## JetSetGo!

The new thread is awesome. Thanks *Nerdy* and *Carlinha*!


----------



## jancedtif

Love your new shoes *Nerdy*!


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks for the new thread, *Carlinha*!


----------



## honeyspice

Thanks *Nerdy* & *Carlinha*!


----------



## natassha68

Ooooo, Very nice *Nerdy *


NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Saks nyc today: Yellow Patent Rolando and several other fabulous new resort finds!!! Including a little something i picked up for myself!!!


----------



## rdgldy

carlinha said:


> oh my god i just posted a ton of new pics from st. honore, and boy was that a lot of work!!!!
> 
> but did you see the *white/grey watersnake DECLICS*?!??!?!


*Carlinha*, thanks for posting all these gorgeous babies!
The studios are calling my name-any idea how much they are?


----------



## carlinha

ayayay ... i need a break from posting all those pics!  lots of work!

ladies, should i repeat the same styles, but at different boutiques?  so we will know where to be able to find the particular shoe in that colorway?

*rdgldy* - don't know the euro pricing for the studios yet but i can definitely ask and let you know!


----------



## rdgldy

thank you sweetie!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> *Carlinha*, thanks for posting all these gorgeous babies!
> The studios are calling my name-any idea how much they are?


 
The studio are $1995


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, *naked*!!


----------



## brintee

Thanks ladies for the new thread, it is very helpful! I dont have much to add im sorry


----------



## carlinha

thanks for the pics jance!!!  

OOHHHHH i am LOVING that *discolilou*!!!!!

and you're welcome everyone!  it was definitely tiring to post all those pics, but i think it will be immensely useful!  i know for me it will be... but my poor poor wallet/bank account.

st. honore and SCP are definitely covered...

now we are just missing from madison & horatio, and some of the department stores, and other individual boutiques.

i hope *asha* and *natassha* and others who are on those mailing lists will contribute also!


----------



## vuittonamour

PANda_USC said:


> Is anyone else feeling these? I am originally on the list for the black Studios at Nordies, but I'm thinking tan now..tan with gold just gets me every time, arghles!


 

this is tough because i love the shoe regardless, and black/silver will go with so much but these are just so pretty. i saw the black and silver in the madison boutique today. i wish i was able to come home with two pair of shoes instead of one. lol.


----------



## vuittonamour

carlinha said:


> planet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> titi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tina pouch


 

 is that nude titi patent or ivory? does anyone know how this shoe fits? is it similar to the feticha? i've tried on about 4 different versions of the feticha in different fabrics and colors and half of them worked, half of them were too tight...so i'm wondering how this fits. i exchanged some fetichas because my poor toes were just way squished.


----------



## carlinha

*panda* - i agree with sakura that those tan/gold studios look too much like your dorado strass pigalle.  i would go for the black/silver ones if you have to get a pair

*vuittonamour* - i think the SPs would be a great wedding shoe!  if it doesn't match your dress exactly, you could dye it also, a matching color, or maybe even a bright color like blue!  i am not sure about the titi actually, i would call SCP to make sure what the official color on the box says... sometimes the pictures are deceptive because of lighting/flash.  i can't help you with the fit either because i never tried them on.... i know *madamelizaking* got the mini glitter ones, you should ask her!


----------



## vuittonamour

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> The studio are $1995


 
the SA at madison today told me $1895? who's right?


----------



## lilmissb

Wow the 2010 thread exploded over night! Thanks for doing all the hard work *carlinha!*

Thanks for the additional pictures *jan!*


----------



## vuittonamour

carlinha said:


> *panda* - i agree with sakura that those tan/gold studios look too much like your dorado strass pigalle. i would go for the black/silver ones if you have to get a pair
> 
> *vuittonamour* - i think the SPs would be a great wedding shoe! if it doesn't match your dress exactly, you could dye it also, a matching color, or maybe even a bright color like blue! i am not sure about the titi actually, i would call SCP to make sure what the official color on the box says... sometimes the pictures are deceptive because of lighting/flash. i can't help you with the fit either because i never tried them on.... i know *madamelizaking* got the mini glitter ones, you should ask her!


 
thanks carlinha, and thanks for posting all those pics, i know it's a lot of work. i was in madison today and i wish i was an expert on style names but i'm just not (yet) hehe. so far i don't remember anything new that hasn't already been posted, i don't THINK.

and ooooh. nude vp...omg, i think i might need that. sh*t. either that or the titi, i'm screwed either way. lol so much for trying to score one more shoe this year by picking something on ebay. i want these.


----------



## vuittonamour

*madison has these in** lavender *​


----------



## vuittonamour

*lorna lou -- i can't see your pics in the new spring/resort thread??*


----------



## jancedtif

Yes posting is alot of work, but I think it's well worth it!  I'm so excited to have the shoes broken down by season and year!!  Thank you so much *Nerdy* (for the birth of the idea) and *Carlinha* (for getting the thread started)!  Just a warning, I'm alittle slow posting and naming the pics.  I've gotten spring 2010 from Hirshleifer's done but I still have to do resort (which has over 30 pics).


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, you and my poor bank accounts, LOL. :: weeps::

and I definitely took *sakura's* advice! I ended up putting images of the tan studios next to the pigalles in dorado strass, and their colors are very similar, although I think the studios are less formal/blingy etc! I put the studio combo I originally wanted back on my shopping list, the black oness!!! 

and are you getting the studded vps missy!?!?

*vuittonamour*, the style is gorgeous!! I wanted studded vps but I think these will be a great substitute.  and what pair did you walk away with?!! I wanna see!!!

*carlinha, janced, lornalou*, thank you for posting the pics in the Spring CL thread!


----------



## PANda_USC

hey gals, I need your expertise!

I forgot who posted these way back when(maybe *CCKL*?) but I was wondering, what style is this? I am absolutely dying to get my paws on a pair of these shoes..nude with clear peep toe and spiky silver studs!!!!


*Thanks in advance!!*


----------



## Shainerocks

Thanks, Carlinha & Nerdy for the new thread. It is a great idea!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

PANda_USC said:


> hey gals, I need your expertise!
> 
> I forgot who posted these way back when(maybe *CCKL*?) but I was wondering, what style is this? I am absolutely dying to get my paws on a pair of these shoes..nude with clear peep toe and spiky silver studs!!!!
> 
> 
> *Thanks in advance!!*


 
they're called Engin and I believe the price is $995


----------



## samhainophobia

ACK, the Fernando and the silver Fifi!  

By the way, how ridiculous have I become when I look at the Rosella flat and think "$495?  That's cheap!"  *headdesk*


----------



## PANda_USC

*magdalena*, thank you!! and my check card says thank you too since the price is a lot nicer than the prices of the other CLs I want!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Does anyone know how much the planet thongs are??


----------



## lilmissb

BTW I believe the correct name for the spotty python is "Desert Python" according to the CL website. It's also confusing as the watersnake hardwick is called roccia watersnake on the website.


----------



## vuittonamour

PANda_USC said:


> *vuittonamour*, the style is gorgeous!! I wanted studded vps but I think these will be a great substitute. and what pair did you walk away with?!! I wanna see!!!


 
you had a good eye in the SO thread with my red shoes...i also said i needed them in black...

the twins are now sitting on my dresser enjoying the privilege of being my favorite shoe right now


----------



## sunny2

Does anyone know if the boutiques received the NUDE VPs or is the official color beige?


----------



## PANda_USC

*vuitton*, you're so lucky! The biancas are beautiful.  I want them in black too!! Gah, too many shoes calling me!


----------



## kuromi-chan

question!!  

what's the difference between the No. Prive MC mini glitter, and the No. Prive Deta??  i can see a slight difference in the pictures, but i'm not sure what that difference is?


----------



## lilmissb

^ I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## nepenthe

By any chance, does anyone know which European stores will carry the Poseidon Pearl? TIA!!


----------



## jancedtif

kuromi-chan said:


> question!!
> 
> what's the difference between the No. Prive MC mini glitter, and the No. Prive Deta?? i can see a slight difference in the pictures, but i'm not sure what that difference is?


 
Yeah I was confused too, but that' the description Penny from Hirshleifer's put.


----------



## moshi_moshi

is the price on the 'jessica' right?  i am really liking that slouchy boot style and $595!  do they sell them anywhere other than SCP?  i know you can't get refunds from the boutique.


----------



## carlinha

moshi_moshi said:


> is the price on the 'jessica' right?  i am really liking that slouchy boot style and $595!  do they sell them anywhere other than SCP?  i know you can't get refunds from the boutique.



i know it sounds crazy but the material is just canvas, not leather or suede.... i saw them at horatio also  no refunds, just store exchange or credit within 7 days.


----------



## honeyspice

Morning ladies!  
Does anyone recall which boutique these pictures are from? 










Bf and I are having this crazy thought of driving down to New York ... lol


----------



## natassha68

Those pics are from Horatio HTH


----------



## honeyspice

^ Thank you *Natassha68*!


----------



## carlinha

honeyspice said:


> Morning ladies!
> Does anyone recall which boutique these pictures are from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bf and I are having this crazy thought of driving down to New York ... lol



those are from horatio my dear!


----------



## honeyspice

^ Thanks *Carlinha*!


----------



## jancedtif

*Honeyspice* I hope you get your shoes!


----------



## honeyspice

Thanks* jancedtif*!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

The shawnitas are fabulous IRL!!! If anyone gets them be sure to post pics


----------



## jancedtif

^I know!  I haven't seen them irl, but they look cute in the pics!


----------



## PANda_USC

Does anyone know when the grease paints are coming out? There's a pink and storm rumored to be coming out?* I want to get my paws on some grease!*


----------



## Speedah

I should know the answer to this but I just want to be sure, can St. Honore ship exotics to the US? 

With the exchange rate I'd rather buy from there...


----------



## sara999

no. you can't ship exotics outside the EU


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Speedah said:


> I should know the answer to this but I just want to be sure, can St. Honore ship exotics to the US?
> 
> With the exchange rate I'd rather buy from there...


 
I don't think they can *Speedah*


----------



## Speedah

That's what I thought.  Thanks, ladies.


----------



## moshi_moshi

carlinha said:


> i know it sounds crazy but the material is just canvas, not leather or suede.... i saw them at horatio also  no refunds, just store exchange or credit within 7 days.



thanks *carlinha*!

i figured they had to be just canvas or something to be $595.  i really liked how they looked in the modeling photo.  i wonder if any dept stores ordered it i'd really like to try it on but i don't know the next time ill be in nyc to do so.


----------



## sumnboutme

moshi_moshi said:


> is the price on the 'jessica' right?  i am really liking that slouchy boot style and $595!  do they sell them anywhere other than SCP?  i know you can't get refunds from the boutique.



Barney's


----------



## moshi_moshi

sumnboutme said:


> Barney's



ooo thanks *sum*!  do you remember the colors?  worse comes to worse i can just return to my local coop.


----------



## carlinha

*moshi* they come in that beige canvas, and black canvas...

so i made my rounds today at the NYC stores and this is what i have to report:

1. the *forest green python AD* is a very unique and weird skin... the base is opaque/sueded python, and then over certain areas (the side of the shoe, alternating scales of the heel), they painted a shimmery paint over... i was not actually a fan of it in real life.  but i have to say that it's definitely one of a kind, and if possible, must be seen before bought.  the pictures DO NOT capture the essence of the shoe.

2. the *mimosa python AD *is very yellowy... like a butterscotch color, and again has part of the scales painted with gold shimmer

3. the *green lizard VP* was actually gorgeous in real life!  the green was not as dark as in the pictures, and is indeed more of a deep emerald/kelly green!  i was very very tempted!  i needed a 35.5 in these (my other lizard VPs are 36).

4. the *watersnake roccia (hedgewick?)* is GORGEOUS, the pattern is really to DIE for.  

5. Horatio has a relatively recent shipment (2 months ago) of *roccia python VP with red nappa leather tip*!  this was STUNNING!  the roccia skin is more of the white/black than the brown/beige roccia.  the red tip was not patent, and it matched the sole perfectly.  i WANTED a pair BADLY!!!!!!!!  

so this is what caught my eye in the stores:

*Horatio*
-forest green python and mimosa python AD
-red and green lizard VP
-watersnake roccia (hedgewick) BIANCA!  to die for.
-multicolor and black/white damas greissimo
-lavender nappa greissimo
-grey nabuck python decollete
-nude nappa studded VP with silver studs
-black studio

*Madison*
-coral patent BIANCA!!!
-cosmo silver and gold HP (the gold is very gold!)
-dorado strass pigalle 100mm
-AB strass pigalle (not sure if it was 100 or 120mm i did not pay too much attention to it)
-calypso
-WHITE NABUCK PYTHON BANANA!!!!!!!  INSANE!!!!  I WANT!!!!
-black nabuck python banana
-pink python alti 160mm
-grey/white croc AD
-nude and blue acid wash python VP
-lots of croc
-denim grey patent BIANCA
-black and hot pink feticha with strass heel

*Barneys*
-watersnake roccia declic 90mm
-mint green suede greissimo
-black/white and multicolor suede greissimo
-white studio

*BG*
-i don't remember much that caught my eye.

in addition, there were lots and lots of mini glitter styles... in different colors (turq glitter titi at horatio i think)...


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, whoa, fabulous job with the intel! Thanks for sharing!! And AB strass pigalles..the same crystals as the ones on your wedding shoes? ^_^


----------



## rdgldy

nice work, *Carlinha*!!


----------



## carlinha

PANda_USC said:


> *carlinha*, whoa, fabulous job with the intel! Thanks for sharing!! And AB strass pigalles..the same crystals as the ones on your wedding shoes? ^_^



yes exactly!  like what lavenderice has! 

i feel bad because my memory is not the best, but i tried to remember the things that really caught my eye.  i am sorry if i do not remember it all!!!  especially the styles that don't interest me, i don't really pay attention to them... and lower heels (sorry!)


----------



## brintee

Thanks *carlinha*! I would LOVEEE to see pics of the white nabuck! Is it white-white or like ivory? Do you know the pricing of that and the Coral Biancas? I forget what the Saks website said...$725 maybe?


----------



## carlinha

brintee said:


> Thanks *carlinha*! I would LOVEEE to see pics of the white nabuck! Is it white-white or like ivory? Do you know the pricing of that and the Coral Biancas? I forget what the Saks website said...$725 maybe?



*brintee*, the white nabuck python banana is more ivory than pure white... i literally almost succumbed... BUT i did not even ask to try them on because i knew if they looked good on me, i would have bought them.  and what the hell does one do with an ivory python shoe?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!!  so i did not check the price... i am sorry.... i would say it was maybe $1100-1200?  

and i did not check the price on the biancas... i think they are $745?


----------



## brintee

Haha! I would probably be too afraid to wear them out and get them dirty anyways!  Thanks!  



carlinha said:


> *brintee*, the white nabuck python banana is more ivory than pure white... i literally almost succumbed... BUT i did not even ask to try them on because i knew if they looked good on me, i would have bought them. and what the hell does one do with an ivory python shoe?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!! so i did not check the price... i am sorry.... i would say it was maybe $1100-1200?
> 
> and i did not check the price on the biancas... i think they are $745?


----------



## sumnboutme

biancas are 735


----------



## brintee

^^Thank you


----------



## carlinha

brintee said:


> Haha! I would probably be too afraid to wear them out and get them dirty anyways!  Thanks!



yeah this would have been a buy and put in my cabinet and stare at shoe... cannot be worn outside!


----------



## OrangeFizz

"denim grey patent BIANCA???"  For some reason I have no idea how to picture this, two dissimilar fabrics in one. Does anyone have a picture?


----------



## sumnboutme

OrangeFizz said:


> "denim grey patent BIANCA???"  For some reason I have no idea how to picture this, two dissimilar fabrics in one. Does anyone have a picture?



denim is the color....like the denim patent Rolandos...


----------



## *Magdalena*

OMG, coral patent Biancas sound TDF!  i want, I want!! I dont think I can pull off that heel height though-I'm scared but I love that style sooo much!  
*Carlinha*~are the roccia VPs w/red tip like the old roccia python that came w/the burgundy tip or more similar to the current watersnake roccia(that's almost white w/some grey)?? i hope Im not getting the two confused.


----------



## Yokochic

Thanks for the list *Carlinha* !!!

May I know what is dorado strass pigalle 100mm?? Thanks


----------



## PANda_USC

^*Yoko*, here's an image of the item you're asking about from a shoe blog that ..was it *Starr Shenell*, or *CCKL* posted images from...they're pointed toe shoes with bronze colored swarovski crystals all over them..retail is almost $3K I believe...not sure if the ones photographed are 100's or 120's(heel height)


----------



## nepenthe

Speedah said:


> I should know the answer to this but I just want to be sure, can St. Honore ship exotics to the US?
> 
> With the exchange rate I'd rather buy from there...



They should be able to ship exotics with a CITES certification. Someone from mytheresa once told me that Louboutin can provide a certification, but it usually takes about 3 months to get it.


----------



## Speedah

^^ Interesting...  I'll look into it! Thanks!


----------



## kuromi-chan

jancedtif said:


> Yeah I was confused too, but that' the description Penny from Hirshleifer's put.



ok, thanks* jance*!    perhaps i'll ask Penney!  

oh, and super thanks *carlinha*, for your shoe shopping report!


----------



## Lec8504

sorry if this question has been asked..but what's the retail on these?

parisienne ivory silk/satin
delic watersnake (1st picture posted in the New CLs picture thread)


----------



## natassha68

*Carlinha*- Thank you for being our eyes, great spy work !!

BTW, some new styles up on Saks.com


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nepenthe said:


> They should be able to ship exotics with a CITES certification. Someone from mytheresa once told me that Louboutin can provide a certification, but it usually takes about 3 months to get it.


 
Yes, they CAN ship with this certification, but AFAIK they don't have it and won't get it.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

New stuff up at saks.com!! Loookie look!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...older_id=2534374305454847&bmUID=1260190977995


----------



## floridasun8

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> New stuff up at saks.com!! Loookie look!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...older_id=2534374305454847&bmUID=1260190977995



Thanks naked!  Still want those purple Rolandos!


----------



## jancedtif

kuromi-chan said:


> ok, thanks* jance*!  perhaps i'll ask Penney!
> 
> oh, and super thanks *carlinha*, for your shoe shopping report!


 
No problem!


----------



## japskivt

I want the Luly! I want tan though!


----------



## karwood

*Carlinha and Nerdy,* I have not been around the last couple of days and I just noticed the new thread. A VERY excellent idea! Also GREAT WORK!

*carlinha,* You are awesome!

Thanks, *naked.*


----------



## Yokochic

PANda_USC said:


> ^*Yoko*, here's an image of the item you're asking about from a shoe blog that ..was it *Starr Shenell*, or *CCKL* posted images from...they're pointed toe shoes with bronze colored swarovski crystals all over them..retail is almost $3K I believe...not sure if the ones photographed are 100's or 120's(heel height)



Thanks so much *panda *!! I thought this is called bronze strass pigalle, didn't realise it's also known as dorado strass. *ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS *!!!


----------



## sakura

Yokochic said:


> Thanks so much *panda *!! I thought this is called bronze strass pigalle, didn't realise it's also known as dorado strass. *ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS *!!!



Side profile of the dorado strass Pigalle 100







Posted by oo_let_me_see in http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-479185-16.html#post11627757


----------



## PANda_USC

^*sakura*, seeing that side shot is getting me really excited for my pair!!!! Thank you for posting it!


----------



## sara999

LULY'S! i want i want i want!!!


----------



## karwood

Does anybody know if the Calypsos are available in 140s? Or are they only 160s? TIA!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks for all the info, *Carlinha!*


----------



## Shainerocks

Thanks, Carlinha for your awesome investigating work.


----------



## carlinha

welcome everyone!

*karwood* - as far as i know, the calypsos are only 160mm... honestly... the platform is quite thick so it did not feel as bad as i thought it would be.... i did try them on and walked around them.... but i loved the dorado pigalle strass more


----------



## PANda_USC

^*carlinha*, did they fit TTS or do they run big? I sized mine based off of the CL sizing thread (went 1/2 a size down) and am now worried they may be too small with no chance of returning...oYyy..


----------



## carlinha

PANda_USC said:


> ^*carlinha*, did they fit TTS or do they run big? I sized mine based off of the CL sizing thread (went 1/2 a size down) and am now worried they may be too small with no chance of returning...oYyy..



the 35.5 fit me perfectly... this is 1/2 size down from my old decollete and declic sizing, but i don't own any other pigalles, so i don't know what this is like in comparison to other pigalles


----------



## PANda_USC

^oh thank you *carlinha*!


----------



## carlinha

PANda_USC said:


> ^oh thank you *carlinha*!



btw, who's getting the fire opal strass LC again?  you know for research purposes.


----------



## compulsive

*carlinha*, did you try on the roccia watersnake bianca/hedgewick?


----------



## carlinha

compulsive said:


> *carlinha*, did you try on the roccia watersnake bianca/hedgewick?



no i did not for fear i would walk out of the store with them...


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, yeahh..for "research" purposes..._rightt_.....you know they'd look *A-M**-A-Z-I-N-G *on you hun!!

I had the whole list saved but deleted it a while ago...BUT from what I can recall, Neiman Marcus Las Vegas, possibly Coral Gables and Miami, and one of the NM in Texas, either Austin or Dallas? It could have been the nude or multicolor strass ones, sorry dear!! 

*BUT!!!!!! The only one I know for certain is Las Vegas' Neiman's because my SA pre-ordered my pair from them! GO GET EM GIRL!!!*


----------



## compulsive

^I guess I will be making a phone call tomorrow Do you have a specific SA at Horatio? Maybe one that emails cause I am terrible at phone calls lol.

ETA: under *carlinha*


----------



## carlinha

compulsive said:


> ^I guess I will be making a phone call tomorrow Do you have a specific SA at Horatio? Maybe one that emails cause I am terrible at phone calls lol.
> 
> ETA: under *carlinha*



i use almost all the ones at horatio...

amy is super sweet  but she is only part-time

elizabeth is there all the time, and is great

alec is awesome also!  and so is peter.

IMO though most of them are not very good with emailing!  just call, they are very nice on the phone!


----------



## carlinha

PANda_USC said:


> *carlinha*, yeahh..for "research" purposes..._rightt_.....you know they'd look *A-M**-A-Z-I-N-G *on you hun!!
> 
> I had the whole list saved but deleted it a while ago...BUT from what I can recall, Neiman Marcus Las Vegas, possibly Coral Gables and Miami, and one of the NM in Texas, either Austin or Dallas? It could have been the nude or multicolor strass ones, sorry dear!!
> 
> *BUT!!!!!! The only one I know for certain is Las Vegas' Neiman's because my SA pre-ordered my pair from them! GO GET EM GIRL!!!*



so only Neiman Marcus is getting them?  none of the boutiques or other dept. stores?


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, I'm pretty sure other stores will be getting them.  I didn't investigate any other stores or boutiques because I just saw them firsthand in NM's look book and stuck to using my NM SA to locate and pre-order them for me. I wish you the best of luck with finding them!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*carlinha*, Horatio should be getting the Fire Opal Strass (LC) as well.


----------



## sumnboutme

i think Hollywood is too...


----------



## carlinha

^thanks ladies!  i did not want to ask the boutiques to avoid the temptation... but now that i know, i'm glad horatio will be getting them so i can see/try them on in real life before anything.


----------



## PANda_USC

has anyone heard anything about the clic clacs in what appears to be "black diamond aurora borealis" strass? As seen on Blake Lively at that Marchesa show?

*Thanks in advance!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ I think that was a press piece only. Not made for retail sale


----------



## hya_been

We have a thread for posting pics of biancas now! http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-reference-library/post-pics-of-your-biancas-here-535440.html


----------



## PANda_USC

*naked*, awww..that's too bad. Thank you for the info!


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> welcome everyone!
> 
> *karwood* - as far as i know, the calypsos are only 160mm... honestly... the platform is quite thick so it did not feel as bad as i thought it would be.... i did try them on and walked around them.... but i loved the dorado pigalle strass more


 
*Carlinha,* thanks! ! 140 w/ a platform is my max, but I would be interested to see how thick the platform is on the Calypso. Those Dorado Pigalle Strass are DIVINE, but  I can't walk or stand  in Pigalles for more than 20 minutes without feeling pain.


----------



## roussel

Sorry ladies, what do you think Nicolas Ghesquière and Christian Louboutin are trying to say with these?


----------



## hya_been

To use every piece - don't throw out the scraps?!  I hope that doesn't sound too harsh.


----------



## shockboogie

Reminds me of Lego....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

to quote the lovely *Carlinha*.... "clown shoes"


----------



## indypup

Yeeeeah... not a fan.  At all.


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> to quote the lovely *Carlinha*.... "clown shoes"


:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## brintee

Does a Happy Meal come with them??


----------



## carlinha

PANda_USC said:


> *naked*, awww..that's too bad. Thank you for the info!



yup too bad because i was dying for it when i saw blake lively rocking them also...


----------



## PANda_USC

^*carlinha*, perhaps a DIY is in order!!!!! I wonder how well those crystals adhere to suede....I initially did want the clic clacs even without the strass..hmm


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

PANda_USC said:


> ^*carlinha*, perhaps a DIY is in order!!!!! I wonder how well those crystals adhere to suede....I initially did want the clic clacs even without the strass..hmm


 
Crystals adhear GREAT to suede. my yoyo strass are grey suede .. I say go for it!


----------



## PANda_USC

^*naked*, you just made my day!!!!! I love making/decorating things..I just hope it doesn't look like a mess with crystals dangling off and such!


----------



## carlinha

*panda*, how i wish i was good at making things... but the truth of the matter is I SUCK.  do you think i can pay anyone to do this for me??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I wonder what color crystal that is? They are GORGEOUS! ... I kinda of want to try it now.


----------



## carlinha

^looks like hematite!
http://www.mjtrim.com/Catalog/Product/114/03134/03134.aspx


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, I was thinking the same thing(not about you sucking with crafts but about paying someone to do it)!!! I mean..they bling out phones and laptops..why not a pair of shoes!?


----------



## carlinha

^i think i seriously want to do this right now!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^*panda* - you never know!  i would inquire!

and about the bal and those shoes... :weird:

although i do have to say i liked a pair of bal flats i saw tri colored like that but in purple grey and light blue...oddly enough


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> ^i think i seriously want to do this right now!!!


 
Do it do it do it!!!!


----------



## compulsive

Did you ladies size down .5 or 1 for Biancas? I'm trying to figure out what size to order!


----------



## PANda_USC

*carliha, naked*, Okay! I just called a place that is willing to rhinestone shoes(they normally decorate cell phones, cameras and laptops)!! Very credible site. I asked for an estimate after showing her the shoe, and she said it would probably cost at least $1K to rhinestone the shoe with what she said was "jet hematite swarovski crystals" and with the different sized crystals. She also said hot fix works well on suede.  The crystals look kind of like black diamond to me too..either way, it would be TDF!

Hey, the 1K for the crystallizing plus the cost of the shoes is $1K less than how much it would cost retail! I need to find a pair of clic clacs pronto!!

Here's the site:  posh life!

**and of course, I attached a photo of these "new CLs" lolol. Just so we can all swoon over them again..::wipes drool off keyboard::


----------



## jancedtif

compulsive said:


> Did you ladies size down .5 or 1 for Biancas? I'm trying to figure out what size to order!


 It depends on your foot.  Some ladies have sized down 1 full size with no problems and other have sized down 1/2 size.  Good luck and please post pics when you get them!  I got mine in a 40, but could have used a 39.5.  Not sure I could have done a 39.


----------



## carlinha

*panda*, wow $1000 is STEEP!!!!  but i guess cheaper than buying the strass shoe!

*compulsize* i sized down 1 whole size (compared to decollete, declic) for my patent bianca


----------



## moshi_moshi

PANda_USC said:


> *carliha, naked*, Okay! I just called a place that is willing to rhinestone shoes(they normally decorate cell phones, cameras and laptops)!! Very credible site. I asked for an estimate after showing her the shoe, and she said it would probably cost at least $1K to rhinestone the shoe with what she said was "jet hematite swarovski crystals" and with the different sized crystals. She also said hot fix works well on suede. The crystals look kind of like black diamond to me too..either way, it would be TDF!
> 
> Hey, the 1K for the crystallizing plus the cost of the shoes is $1K less than how much it would cost retail! I need to find a pair of clic clacs pronto!!
> 
> Here's the site: posh life!
> 
> **and of course, I attached a photo of these "new CLs" lolol. Just so we can all swoon over them again..::wipes drool off keyboard::


 
*panda* - i don't know what size you need but joan shepp has the clic clac on sale.... $730

http://www.joanshepp.com/store/product1150.html


----------



## PANda_USC

*moshi*, oh thank you hun! GAH, I need a 38 in these clic clacs...should've bought them at Barney's in October..::weeps:: ::big hugs though!:: Panda will continue her quest to find them in her size..will probably call Barney's or Saks


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I'd do it for less than $1000 for my lovely TPF ladies


----------



## hya_been

That picture is much better - thanks *Panda*.


----------



## ceseeber

I am determined to do a DIY strass on of these days. I think it would be therapeutic rocking out to some good tunes and handling beloved CL's in my hands for hours....it's a labor of love I wouldn't mind doing. *Panda*...got for it!

....I guess I can only hope for some Lady Lynch Zeppas to come out in suede in the near future!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ceseeber said:


> I am determined to do a DIY strass on of these days. I think it would be therapeutic rocking out to some good tunes and handling beloved CL's in my hands for hours....it's a labor of love I wouldn't mind doing. *Panda*...got for it!
> 
> ....I guess I can only hope for some Lady Lynch Zeppas to come out in suede in the near future!


 
I like the way you think *Cesee!!! *


----------



## PANda_USC

^me too! That sounds so therapeutic..but now I'm feeling lazy and scared that I'm going to ruin the shoes...if they were used already, I think I'd feel a bit better about doing a DIY

I think I'm going to track down the shoes(thanks to tPFer *hya been*, ^_^) and get them done at posh life so there's no chance of me effin' up a new pair of CLs!


----------



## ceseeber

PANda_USC said:


> ^me too! That sounds so therapeutic..but now I'm feeling lazy and scared that I'm going to ruin the shoes...
> 
> I think I'm going to track down the shoes(thanks to tPFer *hya been*, ^_^) and get them done at posh life!


 
....and they'll look AMAZING!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*ceseebar*, which CLs and what color would you wanna make into a "*new pair of CLS*"? (I am trying to sort of keep on topic so the mods dont get on us for discussing DIY, lol)


----------



## alyssa08

I've been staying away from this place and I missed the unveiling of my beloved philip lim runway shoe copy on saks! I'm glad the heel doesn't look as high.


----------



## carlinha

*panda* i am so excited to see the final product of your DIY.  i was able to find a clic clac bootie at barneys in my size, but they are the higher 120mm version, and i am afraid i wouldn't be able to do that comfortably without a platform.  i can't wait to see yours!

ladies, did you see some of the styles that *laurayuki* posted in her miami thread???  i am DYING for the alta rita diams... but damn does this look HIGH!!!  is it 120mm without platform?






i also love the margi diams, looks more do-able




especially in this colorway





and of course, i DIE for the fire opal strass LC


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, yahh, I am so happy she posted all of those photos! Even the press shoes were divine!! YAYY! A clearer glimpse of the lady claudes in fire opal strass!! And the alta dama rimas in fire opal for carlinha hhmmmm??? hehehe They would be beautiful on you!

And I will probably have the clic clac customization project done in March or April, no rush! I've got Vegas trip planning to do in the mean time!


----------



## lilmissb

Great pics *carlinha* I'll have to check out the miami thread. I've been trying to stay away the last couple of days precisley for this reason...where's my money tree??!!!!!


----------



## hya_been

For the ones on the far right, since the platform is smaller than normal NPs are they still called NPs?


----------



## honeyspice

^ Hi hya_been! I *think* they are called Lady Sling, but I'm not very sure.


----------



## julies*shoes

Yes, they are called Lady Sling 100.  They are slingback version of Lady Claude 100.  I tried them on at Jeffrey in Atlanta.  They are really comfortable.


----------



## honeyspice

^^ I forgot, I think I saw the nude Lady Sling 100 at Davids, they also have them in black and ... bad memory can't remember the third color!


----------



## Alice1979

NM has the lady sling in lavender patent.


----------



## Yokochic

hya_been said:


> Is the one on the far left Lady Claude 100??


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hey ladies! I want to get the Black/White Damas Greissimo and I live in NY. How do you think I can get them without paying tax? Are there any stores that you know have them that don't have an NY location?

Does CL LV not charge tax when shipping out of state??


----------



## Marisa783

JetSetGo! said:


> Hey ladies! I want to get the Black/White Damas Greissimo and I live in NY. How do you think I can get them without paying tax? Are there any stores that you know have them that don't have an NY location?
> 
> Does CL LV not charge tax when shipping out of state??



Pam Jenkins has them and I think it ends up being cheaper w/ the exchange rate and the VAT deducted.

http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/product...tian Louboutin&productid=5658&catid=246&pno=2


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks, *Marisa*! Do you know if we get charged customs when shipped from PJ?


----------



## Alice1979

Yokochic said:


> Is the one on the far left Lady Claude 100??


 
I think that's Yoyo.


----------



## madamelizaking

Jetset- Just order from a saks out of your state  you'll just have to pay shipping, though, unless you're a saks elite member. I'm sure you can convince the SA to give you free shipping


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

madamelizaking said:


> Jetset- Just order from a saks out of your state  you'll just have to pay shipping, though, unless you're a saks elite member. I'm sure you can convince the SA to give you free shipping


 
Don't compaies need to charge tax if they are selling merchandise to someone who lives in a state that has the store?


----------



## LavenderIce

JetSetGo! said:


> Hey ladies! I want to get the Black/White Damas Greissimo and I live in NY. How do you think I can get them without paying tax? Are there any stores that you know have them that don't have an NY location?
> 
> *Does CL LV not charge tax when shipping out of state?*?


 
All the boutiques charge tax when they ship to a location that has a boutique in state i.e. NY to CA, CA to FL, etc.



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Don't compaies need to charge tax if they are selling merchandise to someone who lives in a state that has the store?


 
I'm not sure about charge sends done over the phone, but when I have bought from Saks in NV and had them ship my purchases to CA, I don't get charged tax.  It's been so long since I've done a charge send over the phone, but I think it's tax free as well.


----------



## Marisa783

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Don't compaies need to charge tax if they are selling merchandise to someone who lives in a state that has the store?




Yup, if there is a location in your state, you get charged your state's sales tax


----------



## maianh_8686

hi *Panda_USC*

I love the mint green VP that you just posted... Is it VP??? Just want to make sure ^^ and do u happen to know the retail on it?? Thank you  for posting


----------



## honeyspice

^ they are indeed VPs, and they should be $745.


----------



## maianh_8686

ooohhh.. thanks a lot *honeyspice*


----------



## Nico3327

I am soooo in love with those mint VPs!  TDF!!!!!!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

JetSetGo! said:


> Thanks, *Marisa*! Do you know if we get charged customs when shipped from PJ?



Jet, I never got charged customs fees when I ordered from PamJenkins as they shipped it by Royal Mair signed-for (pretty slow compared to ParcelForce/EMS.....not trackable.....it's equivalent of USPS Priority Mail Int'l) -- but the good thing is USPS doesn't charge customs fees unless the item is exorbitantly expensive (like $1500-$2000+ which I'm sure won't be the case for just a pair of CL's).


----------



## japskivt

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Don't compaies need to charge tax if they are selling merchandise to someone who lives in a state that has the store?



Nope, Liza is right. Saks doesn't charge tax if it is from a store out of state. I live in NY and when I order from Saks in Boca or Atlanta, I only pay a 15 dollar shipping charge. No sales tax.


----------



## carlinha

japskivt said:


> Nope, Liza is right. Saks doesn't charge tax if it is from a store out of state. I live in NY and when I order from Saks in Boca or Atlanta, I only pay a 15 dollar shipping charge. No sales tax.



yup this happened to me also, no tax from Saks Atlanta, but i think it may also depend on the SA who is putting the sales through...


----------



## YaYa3

i've paid tax when ordering from saks out of state because there's a saks in tulsa.  maybe it's a state law, but here, if there's a store in oklahoma, i pay tax no matter where it comes from.


----------



## Alice1979

If you order through saks locator, you're charged sales tax based on where the order is placed even when the merchandise comes from another state. If you order directly from a store in another state, there's no sales tax.


----------



## fmd914

Marisa783 said:


> Yup, if there is a location in your state, you get charged your state's sales tax


 

Marisa is correct, but the tricky part depends on how the company is incorporated which is why Saks is so tricky.  If the corporation has a presence in your state (i.e. store or warehouse will count) then it is required to charge the state sales tax.  Saks is tricky b/c it is incorporated as several separate corporations.  Saks NY is incorporated separately as is Saks Chicago.  Several other Saks are incorporated collectively.  Thus, in my state (MO - where there is a Saks), I can order from Saks NY or Chicago and not pay tax but from Saks ATL or any Saks in TX pay tax.  Another example is BG and NM. NM owns BG but they are incorporated separately which is why most (except NY and TX) don't pay sales tax when ordering from BG but you do pay tax from NM.com or NM stores if you have a NM in your state.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Marisa783

fmd914 said:


> Marisa is correct, but the tricky part depends on how the company is incorporated which is why Saks is so tricky.  If the corporation has a presence in your state (i.e. store or warehouse will count) then it is required to charge the state sales tax.  Saks is tricky b/c it is incorporated as several separate corporations.  Saks NY is incorporated separately as is Saks Chicago.  Several other Saks are incorporated collectively.  Thus, in my state (MO - where there is a Saks), I can order from Saks NY or Chicago and not pay tax but from Saks ATL or any Saks in TX pay tax.  Another example is BG and NM. NM owns BG but they are incorporated separately which is why most (except NY and TX) don't pay sales tax when ordering from BG but you do pay tax from NM.com or NM stores if you have a NM in your state.
> 
> Hope this helps.



thanks for the explanation!  that's very interesting


----------



## Marisa783

does anyone know if any of the NYC stores/boutiques have the greissimo (sp?) in black suede? TIA!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, that's incredibly convoluted! Thanks for the clarification *fmd!!*


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you so much for your help, everyone!  It does get complicated, doesn't it? Luckily these shoes are at nearly every store this season, so I seem to have some good options. 

BTW, I'm sorry to have taken this thread off course. ush:


----------



## natassha68

Marisa, I saw them at Horatio a few weeks back , HTH





Marisa783 said:


> does anyone know if any of the NYC stores/boutiques have the greissimo (sp?) in black suede? TIA!


----------



## Marisa783

natassha68 said:


> Marisa, I saw them at Horatio a few weeks back , HTH



thanks natasha!


----------



## Ayala

[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]New Pigalle 3" heel in watersnake @ BG for $745.[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## wardy

Hi everyone, can anyone tell me what the price of the new Maloko shoes on the official CL site is?

Thanks
Sara


----------



## Speedah

*Jet*, what size are you in the Greissimo? I have nowhere to try them on. 



fmd914 said:


> Python VPs $1255



And am I losing my mind or is there a sheen to these? What type of python are these? They're gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

Speedah said:


> *Jet*, what size are you in the Greissimo? I have nowhere to try them on.
> 
> 
> 
> And am I losing my mind or is there a sheen to these? What type of python are these? They're gorgeous!



*speedah*, not *jet* but i took my greissimo same size as my biancas (1 whole size down from old VP size)...

and those are the* forest green python VPs *(horatio also has them in AD).... it is a weird texture.... matte with parts that have shimmery paint over some areas.


----------



## Speedah

^^ Thank you, *Carlinha*!  Wow...a full size...seems so scary! 

I couldn't make out that those were the forest green python VPs...the color looked so different from other pics I've seen.


----------



## floridasun8

Those python VPs are STUNNING!!!   My problem is I can never save up enough for the higher price of the exotics  LOL  I always wind up spending it on something cheaper, then I regret not getting any more exotics  lol  

I do have some Jimmy Choo snake shoes, but no CL exotics.


----------



## Ayala

That's the same python that they are making into flats right? Cause I had my NM put me down for a pair.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Speedah*, I tried them in a 40 and a 40.5

The 40 was pretty tight, so I think I would go with the 40.5 and use heel grips.


----------



## Speedah

^^ Good to know. Thanks, *Jet*!


----------



## rdgldy

I ordered mine in my old VP size, but they are also holding 1/2 down for me.  Hope they fit!


----------



## vuittonamour

does anyone know if the nude (or beige, whatever lol) VPs are in stores yet? which retailers are carrying them?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Is any USA boutique carrying - Et de Deux 90mm shoes in Brown?


----------



## maianh_8686

vuittonamour said:


> does anyone know if the nude (or beige, whatever lol) VPs are in stores yet? which retailers are carrying them?



Neiman Marcus has them I'm sure


----------



## floridasun8

Yep...NM....has the beige VPs.  Just ordered a pair yesterday, waiting on them to be delivered!


----------



## rdgldy

Can't wait to see them,* Florida*!


----------



## vuittonamour

maianh_8686 said:


> Neiman Marcus has them I'm sure


 
alright i think this is a call-around sorta thing. i was just in the NM here and they didn't have them.


----------



## Nico3327

^
do you want nude or beige?  i think they are different colors.  NM has beige and the boutiques have nude.  I got my nudes from Horatio, but SCP has them too.


----------



## maianh_8686

vuittonamour said:


> alright i think this is a call-around sorta thing. i was just in the NM here and they didn't have them.



Sorry.. i thought it was nude but it's more like a camel color... This is the pic my SA sent me.


----------



## rdgldy

That is such a pretty color!!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks, yeah i think i would rather have nude. hmm. i prefer to buy from the department store because a lot of times i buy without knowing if i'm going to end up keeping them, and boutiques are exchange or store credit only...that drives me crazy. 

i'll have to think about this one. i exchanged a pair of shoes twice at madison from the same sale, i know those SAs in there probably think i'm nuts.


----------



## Butterfly*

*RESORT 2010 IS NOW ONLINE*

http://www.christianlouboutin.com​


----------



## PANda_USC

*ashakes*, thank you for the new pics from Madison!! Oyyy, I am loving the Platine/Pale-ish gold strass Lady Claudes!! I hope those were the nude color my SA was so "courteous" as to reserve for me..even though I said I was looking for the fire opal only. -__-. Oy, Louboutin..you're pulling at my heart strings!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh my! Thanks for the new pics *asha!!!*

Does anyone know how much the Bananas & Biancas are in the black and white python?


----------



## CCKL

I'm d y i n g over the LC Strass that *asha* just posted


----------



## Nancy7

^ I know!!!!!  Lovin' the Black Python Banana 140 too


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> Oh my! Thanks for the new pics *asha!!!*
> 
> Does anyone know how much the Bananas & Biancas are in the black and white python?



ahhhhh FINALLY!!!!  those were the ones i saw at madison a few weeks ago!!!   ladies they are even more gorgeous in real life... very soft, almost like suede.... i can't remember exactly but i think they were $1195 or $1295, or thereabouts

DYING over the platine strass LCs also!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

those python bananas and biancas are AMAZING!!!!

I assume they are somewhere in the $13XX range.


----------



## lilmissb

More likely $1295 but they're gorgeous! I think I still prefer the grey nabuck though as they're more versatile. Anyone still have the grey?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> More likely $1295 but they're gorgeous! I think I still prefer the grey nabuck though as they're more versatile. Anyone still have the grey?


 
I think horatio has the grey python nabuck decolletes


----------



## CCKL

^^yup!  I got the 37.5 last week and I believe Elizabeth said she had a 36, dont know abt the other sizes though


----------



## lilmissb

^ Hmmmm....  Thanks!


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> More likely $1295 but they're gorgeous! I think I still prefer the grey nabuck though as they're more versatile. Anyone still have the grey?



grey python nabuck AD?  i think horatio and LV and saks (NY and chicago) have it in limited sizes...

it also comes in the decollete: horatio, st. honore

and of course the biancas: motcomb


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ i thought it was mount who had the biancas? 

... i don't remember anymore.


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ i thought it was mount who had the biancas?
> 
> ... i don't remember anymore.



no it was motcomb.  i just checked my email.  damn them... but it all worked out in the end, because now i have my beloved ADs


----------



## lilmissb

I think I like the AD's or Decolletes. I wish it came in VP's but I think Browns or something had them and not in my size anymore.

Somebody is going to have to save...or get a second job.


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> I think I like the AD's or Decolletes. I wish it came in VP's but I think Browns or something had them and not in my size anymore.
> 
> Somebody is going to have to save...or get a second job.



maybe we should really start our gift-wrapping and gift-paper making business...  and hope it takes off!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Maybe indeed!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I so need some python ADs in my life.....


----------



## sumnboutme

carlinha said:


> grey python nabuck AD?  i think horatio and LV and saks (NY and chicago) have it in limited sizes...
> 
> it also comes in the decollete: horatio, st. honore
> 
> and of course the biancas: motcomb



Las Vegas is out...   they only have the black left...


----------



## carlinha

sumnboutme said:


> Las Vegas is out...   they only have the black left...



:cry:


----------



## PANda_USC

Ooo, the Miami store has the Platine strass lady claudes that Madison has. So there's not regular aurora borealis strass lady claudes coming out(the ones that shine white, purple, pink, blue yellow)?

*For those who LOVE the love flats, Neiman's will be getting black crepe satin love flats with black diamond swarovski crystals!!!!* Expected arrival date is between February-April.


----------



## iimewii

so are the Lady Claude Strass aurora or platine in the picture? I am confused.  The SA told me madison and Miami has them now I am not so sure.....


----------



## carlinha

iimewii said:


> so are the Lady Claude Strass aurora or platine in the picture? I am confused.  The SA told me madison and Miami has them now I am not so sure.....



those are PLATINE STRASS... more pale gold

Aurora borealis has more of a blue-ish, icy tint to it


----------



## PANda_USC

*iimewii*, I did some research on swarovski crystals and there are a lot of crystals that are aurora borealis but not the standard AB that *carlinha* has on her wedding shoes.  For example, they have "black diamond aurora borealis", "garnet aurora borealis" etc, which just indicates that the crystals have an iridescent coating on them. And like *carlinha* mentioned, the lady claudes at madison and miami have a pale goldish sheen! They're still gorgeous!!


----------



## ceseeber

here's a current color chart of the swarovski crystals


----------



## laurayuki

^ I WANT ALLLLLL!!! silkd and rose and sapphire!!!!!!


----------



## ceseeber

I'm loving the Volcano Crystal...it's wicked!


----------



## PANda_USC

*ceseeber*, I agree!! The Volcano color is out of this world! There's a lot of colors not even on that chart! Infinite possibilities!!

I especially like the vitrail light, fuchsia, lilac, peach, chrysolite, blue zircon and white opal


----------



## Alice1979

Love the volcano too, but all crystals are stunning!


----------



## floridasun8

Those strass shoes are SOOOO stunning beautiful!!!  However, this is a pair that would be for shoe art only as I have no place whatsoever to wear them.   Totally beautiful though to buy just to look at if one has the financial means to buy them.


----------



## iimewii

Thanks!!! Panda and ceseeber

I think i like ti fire opal more in Lady Claude. Does anyone know when they will come and which CL store would carry it?

Thanks again!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

OMG, those strass LC are incredible!!  Thanks *ceseeber* for posting all the strass colors - they are all amazing!


----------



## PANda_USC

SA from nordstroms told me these are the spring 2010 shoes they'll be receiving. Material and color tbd soon!

*       Very Very*
*       Bianca Sling*
*       Anna Strass Crystal*
*       Aplarona*
*       Tout En V*
*       Mater Claude*
*       Poseidon*
*       St. Jeannette*
*       Lady Sling*
*       Bianca*
*       Es Cubells
*       Very Prive*
*       Simple Pump*
*       Ron Ron*
*       Shawnita*
*       Anna*
*       Romaine
*       Fernando*
*       Masai*
*       Coussin


----------



## moshi_moshi

OMG POSEIDON!!!  i wonder what colors..........


----------



## PANda_USC

^*moshi moshi*, I asked my SA the same thing!! WHAT COLORS!


----------



## alyssa08

new on barneys.com

they have orange and black watersnake hardwick matatales 70 and white and black watersnake hardwick declic 90. also they have beige new simple 120.


----------



## PANda_USC

^o..I really like the watersnake in orange


----------



## alyssa08

me too panda. I really need some wedges!


----------



## carlinha

ladies.... it's here and i am in utter complete love ... i think i may have to sell a kidney or some eggs for these...


----------



## kuromi-chan

^   omg, i need LC strasssss......


----------



## alyssa08

*carlinha*, how much are the python planets you posted in the spring/resort ref thread?


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, OMG OMG! Thank you for posting the new pics, and OMG, lady claude in fire opal strass!! I'm getting so exciteddDDdddddd!! And is the clear the platine? It looks kind of pale goldish...and I like how you edited your siggy for the lc in fire opal, lol!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Oh god, LC in platine (if that's what it is) strass!!!!!!   I would sell my unborn child for those...


----------



## lilmissb

^ Tell me about it fiery!!


----------



## regeens

I will wear this to my wedding.  Ooops! I'm already married.  A good reason for divorce then.....Sigh!  Gorgeous! Thanks Carlinha! 

How much are these again?  Just computing if I can offset wedding costs (including this LC) from the wedding presents.  Mwahahahaha.



carlinha said:


> ladies.... it's here and i am in utter complete love ... i think i may have to sell a kidney or some eggs for these...


----------



## CCKL

okay...deep breaths everyone...we will make it through all this strass madness...I HOPE!!!

:tispy:


----------



## carlinha

*alyssa* - sorry i did not ask about the python planets!  you can email st. honore for the price

*panda* - yes i wasn't sure what color these were, if it was the platine one or the AB... sometimes with the lighting and the flash their pics look a little off... either way it's gorgeous!  and yeah i edited my siggy because i would almost give anything for the fire opal ones right now!

*regeens* - :lolots::lolots::lolots: you totally crack me up girl!!!


----------



## babysweetums

saw them at barneys last week they had the blacc green and peach


Marisa783 said:


> does anyone know if any of the NYC stores/boutiques have the greissimo (sp?) in black suede? TIA!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> ladies.... it's here and i am in utter complete love ... i think i may have to sell a kidney or some eggs for these...


 

OMFG *carlinha *sign me up for selling some eggs......

In other news, I made the rounds today at Barneys, Neimans,
and Saks. Sale racks were pretty bare at all the department stores. Tried on the watersnake VPs at Saks, really cute but I wish there was more gray than white.
Then since I was in the area anyway, I went to the new CL Boutique on Roberstson Blvd. .  Seriously a magical place, should be an LA landmark. Two stories and just smelled so yummy when I walked in. They had the watersnake Biancas, white python simples, coral patent Bananas, Gressimos in blk/white, damas and turquoise suede, Maggies in Lilac/navy. Can't remeber what else!


----------



## regeens

CCKL said:


> okay...deep breaths everyone...we will make it through all this strass madness...I HOPE!!!


 
But how? She has been on mind (and now, my wall) since the idea of a strass LC was dangled here. Sigh.


----------



## PANda_USC

^wow..now that's dedication!! And they run for about $3200 without tax?


----------



## carlinha

regeens said:


> But how? She has been on mind (and now, my wall) since the idea of a strass LC was dangled here. Sigh.


:lolots::lolots::lolots: i have the fire opal ones as my phone and laptop wallpaper!  and i've forwarded to DF as "my dream shoe, forget everything else"!!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> OMFG *carlinha *sign me up for selling some eggs......
> 
> In other news, I made the rounds today at Barneys, Neimans,
> and Saks. Sale racks were pretty bare at all the department stores. Tried on the watersnake VPs at Saks, really cute but I wish there was more gray than white.
> Then since I was in the area anyway, I went to the new CL Boutique on Roberstson Blvd. .  Seriously a magical place, should be an LA landmark. Two stories and just smelled so yummy when I walked in. They had the watersnake Biancas, *white python simples*, coral patent Bananas, Gressimos in blk/white, damas and turquoise suede, Maggies in Lilac/navy. Can't remeber what else!



i doubt those are python since python is illegal in CA...prob watersnake...


----------



## laurayuki

omg.. faint.. no matter how many times or angle i see the strass my heart still skips a beat


----------



## lilmissb

OMG *regeens* that hilarious!!! :lolots: I love it!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

sumnboutme said:


> i doubt those are python since python is illegal in CA...prob watersnake...


 
I knew that....opps.


----------



## madamelizaking

*sumnbout-* I agree on that...not as regular stock..but my g/f just bought PYTHON declics at off saks... I'm seriously shocked by it!! and so is she!

My friend just got his g/f anthratice vps from the saks sale rack...so jealous


----------



## sumnboutme

madamelizaking said:


> *sumnbout-* I agree on that...not as regular stock..but my g/f just bought PYTHON declics at off saks... I'm seriously shocked by it!! and so is she!
> 
> My friend just got his g/f anthratice vps from the saks sale rack...so jealous




once in a while someone returns a pair of pythons but the SAs are supposed to send those back to the store of origin....i know *CCKL *got lucky at Barney's once too...


----------



## fieryfashionist

If only I had the life (and extra thousands!) to justify these.  If I could, I'd buy them just to stare at them.   Too bad we don't wear the same size, otherwise we could share them haha (and the cost). 



lilmissb said:


> ^ Tell me about it fiery!!


----------



## regeens

lilmissb said:


> OMG *regeens* that hilarious!!! :lolots: I love it!



And the story continues -- the partner I work for saw the strass LC on my wall and said "is that your way of saying you need a pay rise?". I told him "pay rise isn't going to hack it, you need to make me a partner for me to afford those!"


----------



## lilmissb

^LOL!!! We can always dream


----------



## fieryfashionist

Be still my glitter obsessed heart... 

Glitter HPs at BG!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*fiery* - those are gorgeous!!!  Thank you so much for posting.  Is it bad to want ALL of them? 

I still keep coming back to those LC strass - I can't stop thinking about them!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^You're welcome.   Haha, noo, because I'm right there with you!! 

Me too... who or what do I need to sell to have them in my life?!    The sad thing is, I know I'd be terrified to actually wear them and mess them up (maybe I'd manage to wear them once haha), but that doesn't stop me from thinking about them every second ... I'm obsessed!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

^ omg, fuxia glitter...


----------



## fieryfashionist

^That's the exact one I keep staring at...


----------



## kuromi-chan

fieryfashionist said:


> ^That's the exact one I keep staring at...


 
oh *M*!!  please go on over and try them on for sizing!  for ummm....research purposes...  (oh, and don't forget the spy pics! hehe...)


----------



## brintee

^^Did you see the Coral satin HPs too!?!?!


----------



## babysweetums

hello, can anyone tell me what color suedes the gressimo comes in? and if its availiable for special order yet in suede? ive seen black green and peach but i would diiiiie for it in gray, any info? thanks girls!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Omg, *T*, don't tempt me.   Hahaha... all in the name of research, of course!   I wonder if the sizing is similar to the marine glitter VPs I tried on at NM a while back (one size down from my old VP size)... hmm. 



kuromi-chan said:


> oh *M*!!  please go on over and try them on for sizing!  for ummm....research purposes...  (oh, and don't forget the spy pics! hehe...)


----------



## fieryfashionist

I saw the satin HPs too... phew!!   I'm just a glitter ho, so as soon as I saw those, all satiny thoughts flew outta my head.


----------



## kuromi-chan

fieryfashionist said:


> Omg, *T*, don't tempt me.  Hahaha... all in the name of research, of course!  I wonder if the sizing is similar to the marine glitter VPs I tried on at NM a while back (one size down from my old VP size)... hmm.


 
that's what i was thinking, cause it looks like the same big glitter, right?  btw, i've missed you!


----------



## brintee

Hahaha! Im just obessesed with Coral! its so dreamy! 



fieryfashionist said:


> I saw the satin HPs too... phew!!  I'm just a glitter ho, so as soon as I saw those, all satiny thoughts flew outta my head.


----------



## CCKL

regeens said:


> But how? She has been on mind (and now, my wall) since the idea of a strass LC was dangled here. Sigh.



:lolots::lolots::lolots:  R, you are TOO FUNNY!!!  My mom already thinks I'm crazy when it comes to shoes so if I ever hung up pictures of shoes, she'd probably be ready to sign me up for Dr. Phil!!


----------



## Nico3327

Why, why glitter HP's?????  Just when I go on a 6-month ban!  

I love the fuxia ones - they make me happy that I never found the fuxia VG in my size.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Glitter obsessed minds think alike!   I'm trying to justify the fuchsia glitter in my head!   Aww, me too!   I've been indulging in waaaaaaay too much retail therapy the past month or two... I think I may need to buy a new camera though, because mine won't let me transfer pics to the computer, ugh. 



kuromi-chan said:


> that's what i was thinking, cause it looks like the same big glitter, right?  btw, i've missed you!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, I hear you.   I love coral too!   I just bought an amazing coral dress haha.  I need coral patent CLs in my life... somehow, someway! 



brintee said:


> Hahaha! Im just obessesed with Coral! its so dreamy!


----------



## kuromi-chan

fieryfashionist said:


> Glitter obsessed minds think alike!  I'm trying to justify the fuchsia glitter in my head!  Aww, me too!  I've been indulging in waaaaaaay too much retail therapy the past month or two... I think I may need to buy a new camera though, because mine won't let me transfer pics to the computer, ugh.


 
oh no!  yes, you need to get a camera so i can see all your latest purchases!  you always find the most amazing things!


----------



## sara999

not to enable...but if the problem is the cable you can buy memory things for teh camera that convert (by folding) into USB devices!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^I will!   Aww, thank you.   I actually have found some amazing things and need to go on a shopping ban asap.   Hi Sara!  Hmm, I have to figure out what's going on.  The cable I normally plug into the camera isn't working... I went to find another cable, but they didn't have it (at Best Buy).  Anyway, the camera depresses the hell out of me, because of who gave it to me, so I may buy another one all together.  I've had it for years anyway.

ETA - Wow.  SO weird.  I just found a black cord in my room I've never seen before, and it works for my camera!  I'll try to post pics when I can.


----------



## surlygirl

fieryfashionist said:


> Be still my glitter obsessed heart...
> 
> Glitter HPs at BG!


 
oh em gee! I so need those bronze glitter HPs! gorgeous. I mayneed the anthracite ones, too. thanks for posting, *fiery*!

does anyone know how sizing runs on these?


----------



## rdgldy

The glitter HPs-fabulous!


----------



## sumnboutme

rdgldy said:


> The glitter HPs-fabulous!



I agree...and I don't even like HPs!!!


----------



## rdgldy

me neither-I usually prefer VPs, but I could make an exception, LOL!!


----------



## sumnboutme

rdgldy said:


> me neither-I usually prefer VPs, but I could make an exception, LOL!!



totally!   i really like the anthracite and bronze/copper ones...


----------



## lilmissb

I'm with you surly, bronze glitter!!!  and I'm not even a chunky glitter fan.


----------



## PANda_USC

O those fuchsia glitter HPS are calling my nameee


----------



## alyssa08

another fan of the bronze!! it's like dorado strass lite... eh?  so does the hp have a 120mm heel like the vp and just a higher platform?


----------



## sumnboutme

alyssa08 said:


> another fan of the bronze!! it's like dorado strass lite... eh?  so *does the hp have a 120mm heel like the vp and just a higher platform*?



yup...nailed it on the head


----------



## lilmissb

Which makes them easier to walk in!!!


----------



## alyssa08

exxxactly 

thanks sumn. I want them!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Matches has the bronze glitter ones in the Ron Ron style-totally beautiful!!  i got myself a pair yesterday since they're on sale for $434 and I am completely obsessed with that color

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...l-w-ronron-100glit-shoes/10643?colour=bronze#


----------



## surlygirl

those are pretty, *Magdalena*! I would love to see them in person!


----------



## Star1231

I tried on the lavendar patent Biancas in Nordies and it was love   I was with DH who had to get home for night call, so we didn't purchase.  I hear that the color also comes in the Banana and VP, does anybody know which boutiques/stores carry them?


----------



## rdgldy

Bergdorfs has the violet color and mint green.  They are running like old VP sizing and they are stunning!


----------



## carlinha

lavender patent banana - BH boutique

lavender patent VP and mint green patent VP - bergdorf goodman... some of the boutiques have these also but i am forgetting which ones.  you can call one and they can look it up in their system for you.


----------



## babysweetums

hello does anyone know what colors suede the new gressimos come in? thanks


----------



## carlinha

babysweetums said:


> hello does anyone know what colors suede the new gressimos come in? thanks



i have seen it in black, turquoise (SCP boutique) and mint green suede (barneys)... i suspect it also comes in other colors but you would have to ask the boutiques to be sure


----------



## sumnboutme

babysweetums said:


> hello does anyone know what colors suede the new gressimos come in? thanks



Vegas has lavender suede


----------



## meggyg8r

oh for the love of@#$@#($& this thread is why I've been avoiding tPF! LOL! those glitter HPs are fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babysweetums

and ive also seen peach or it couldve been nude so we got peach lavender mint green, black and turquoise, any others?


----------



## Star1231

Thank you Carlinha!  



carlinha said:


> lavender patent banana - BH boutique
> 
> lavender patent VP and mint green patent VP - bergdorf goodman... some of the boutiques have these also but i am forgetting which ones.  you can call one and they can look it up in their system for you.


----------



## regeens

meggyg8r said:


> oh for the love of@#$@#($& this thread is why I've been avoiding tPF! LOL! those glitter HPs are fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
meggy dear! you're here! we missed you!


----------



## meggyg8r

regeens said:


> meggy dear! you're here! we missed you!


----------



## karwood

Don't know if these have been posted. New at Saks.com for pre-order.


*Christ Patent Ankle Booties* $995

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1261417397430&ev19=1:61


----------



## Star1231

Should I go ahead with the lavender patent bananas or wait...I can't decide if it's a full price shoe.  Being a size 39-39.5,my size can be kind of a pain to find.  Aaahh decisions, decisions


----------



## alyssa08

if you think you'll wear them a lot then I would say it's a full price shoe.


----------



## lilmissb

Hey I know it's an old colour but the chat thread is moving too quickly for me to keep up today and they were once new... 

Aubergine metal patent, what styles sis they come in?


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> Hey I know it's an old colour but the chat thread is moving too quickly for me to keep up today and they were once new...
> 
> Aubergine metal patent, what styles sis they come in?



AFAIK, Rolando and Bianca...


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks Deb! I can't get the biancas unfortunately as they say they're sold out. Rolandos were at Saks weren't they?


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> ^Thanks Deb! I can't get the biancas unfortunately as they say they're sold out. Rolandos were at Saks weren't they?



yup   aren't you on a buying rampage...


----------



## lilmissb

^ Not sure yet.... :ninja: LOL! Just enquiring gently at this stage...


----------



## CCKL

^^lol, uh huh, suuuuure...


----------



## lilmissb

The less I say the less you have to incriminate me with!!! 

I also have to weigh up how much I want new season vs old season...plus Bal coming in soon. Ack!


----------



## lolitablue

PANda_USC said:


> O those fuchsia glitter HPS are calling my nameee


 
*Panda*, I am with you!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ahh, you are SO lucky.  I hate matches.  I ordered these shoes, were told they were mine, and in the next e-mail told they sold out.  WTF.  Very, very poor customer service.  You're very lucky you got them... I can't wait to see pictures! 




*Magdalena* said:


> Matches has the bronze glitter ones in the Ron Ron style-totally beautiful!!  i got myself a pair yesterday since they're on sale for $434 and I am completely obsessed with that color
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...l-w-ronron-100glit-shoes/10643?colour=bronze#


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Fiery*~I may have spoken too soon and may not be that lucky after all. so I ordered them in 38.5-was told they have it available and just like you, got an email couple hours later that they sold out, but still have 39.  I was like ok, 39 should work,too.  Gave them my CC card on Friday.....it's Tuesday evening, no email, no call, no shoes...they havent charged my Amex either so Im entirely confused.  i'm still hoping i'll get them, but just in case I got a pair of oxblood VPs on sale at NM couple days ago.  sooo annoying


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Ohhh no... see, the e-mail to tell me they were available was pretty quick (just like in your case), but it took them several days to get back to me after I gave them my cc info... and that's when they said no, we only have the 38 (I ordered the 37.5).  Ugh.  I can't do the 38, because as it is, the 37.5 in these is a little roomy.   I actually bought the Oxblood Ron Rons from Barney's, so maybe I shouldn't be too sad... I just LOVE the bronze glitter though.  

Ohhhh, you got the Oxblood VPs?!  Congrats!!   They are stunning!!   I wonder if NM has the Marine on sale too haha.   I dunno, I think matches sucks...if this is their idea of customer service then I really can't understand how they do well.   I hope you get them though, so that I can drool!! 




*Magdalena* said:


> *Fiery*~I may have spoken too soon and may not be that lucky after all. so I ordered them in 38.5-was told they have it available and just like you, got an email couple hours later that they sold out, but still have 39.  I was like ok, 39 should work,too.  Gave them my CC card on Friday.....it's Tuesday evening, no email, no call, no shoes...they havent charged my Amex either so Im entirely confused.  i'm still hoping i'll get them, but just in case I got a pair of oxblood VPs on sale at NM couple days ago.  sooo annoying


----------



## zahra

Sorry to hear about the poor experience with Matches. I also ordered the bronze glitter Ron Ron and they arrived on Monday. Truly beautiful! Will post pictures shortly.


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Fiery*~so, great. I am sure I am about to get that email. if that is the case, I will never shop with them again.  as far as the glitter VPs go, NM has put only the oxblood ones on sale. they still have the marine ones at full price..but i thought to myself that if you stare at the oxblood glitter long enough, it almost looks bronze hahaha.  

*zahra*~thanks for rubbing it in our faces.  just kidding....make sure to post pics.  at least matches came through for ya


----------



## fieryfashionist

*zahra* - What Mag said.   You are so lucky... I'm glad matches came through for someone!  I can't wait to see (and drool over!) your pics. 

*Mag* - Ahh, no, I hope you get a good news e-mail rather than the depressing as hell one I got.   I'm done with matches too... screw them.  Ohhhh, okay... I didn't think the Marine ones went on sale, but it's good to know for sure.  I think the Oxblood is stunning though ... and hey, maybe it's even better than bronze (what I keep telling myself!), because I'd considering wearing Oxblood with both brown and black, whereas the Bronze isn't something I'd wear with black (cuz I have a weird black-brown phobia).  

I guess there's always the Bronze glitter HPs or Altadamas at BG... they are so pretty (HPs especially).  If I didn't have the brown glittart VPs, I might consider the HPs.  I just wanted a glittery brown closed toe option... stupid matches.


----------



## zahra

Oops, apologies if I sounded insensitive! Definitely didn't mean to gloat. I've posted pictures of them in my shoe album (link below).


----------



## clk55girl

fieryfashionist said:


> ^You're welcome.  Haha, noo, because I'm right there with you!!
> 
> Me too... who or what do I need to sell to have them in my life?!   The sad thing is, I know* I'd be terrified to actually wear them and mess them* *up *(maybe I'd manage to wear them once haha), but that doesn't stop me from thinking about them every second ... I'm obsessed!!


 
Hi *H*!! Hahah, I know what you mean.. I wore my anthracite glitter NP's to XS @ the Encore Las Vegas.  Hahah, I guess I was getting too "low" in the club because some of the glitter came off on both shoes!


----------



## madamelizaking

Hey girls! It's been crazy the last few days and my ac adapter broke so no computer  until the new one arrives.  Quick ? Though... Is saks carrying any strass?  I may tak advantag of an MPA 

&#58153;&#58153;


----------



## purplepinky

Hi ladies,
So my gf got a pair of the no prive, black patent peep toes for christmas but they are the wrong size and are sold out at Holt renfrew across the country. Do you know if these are re released every season?? Or if not, what other patent colours will be coming out that I can tell her to keep an eye out for? TIA!!!


----------



## jancedtif

^ Oh dear, there I go misreading posts again.  I thought I saw VPs instead of NPs.  I hope you are able to find your correct size.


----------



## Alice1979

purplepinky said:


> Hi ladies,
> So my gf got a pair of the no prive, black patent peep toes for christmas but they are the wrong size and are sold out at Holt renfrew across the country. Do you know if these are re released every season?? Or if not, what other patent colours will be coming out that I can tell her to keep an eye out for? TIA!!!



NM online has them and I think they ship to Canada:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/stor...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat17440733

NP is a classic style and comes out every season in different material and color. I think for the spring, saks has them in coral patent.


----------



## indypup

OMG those glitter HP's


----------



## CLGirl

fieryfashionist said:


> Haha, I hear you.   I love coral too!   I just bought an amazing coral dress haha.  I need coral patent CLs in my life... somehow, someway!



I completely agree!!  Can anyone tell me what comes in coral patent.
All I know is the simple 100???


----------



## rdgldy

the banana does!


----------



## jancedtif

CLGirl said:


> I completely agree!! Can anyone tell me what comes in coral patent.
> All I know is the simple 100???


 
Bianca and Ron Ron too.


----------



## brintee

^^Also Banana, VP & NP...


----------



## CLGirl

ohhh pretty which one, which ones?


----------



## japskivt

Ron Ron in coral? Where?


----------



## brintee

^^Miami Boutique and Holts in Canada.


----------



## authenticplease

Barneys.com just received the pink/white patent combo Georgineta and the ivory/black combo Georgineta!

http://www.barneys.com/Georgineta/500382610,default,pd.html


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^^ they are super cute in pink/white!


----------



## rdgldy

they are adorable-but I will just admire them from afar.


----------



## Alice1979

Love the pink/white georgineta.


----------



## savvysgirl

Does anyone know if hardwick Watersnake is available in NP?


----------



## LavenderIce

savvysgirl said:


> Does anyone know if hardwick Watersnake is available in NP?


 
Not that I know of, but Nordstrom has them in the 100mm Lady Sling.


----------



## Alice1979

NM also carries the cathay 100 in the watersnake hardwick.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thanks *Lav* & *Alice*. So its a choice of zero or double platform in slingback then! 

Does anyone have a piccie of the lady sling in watersnake hardwick? I've had a look but couldnt see one.


----------



## carlinha

savvysgirl said:


> Thanks *Lav* & *Alice*. So its a choice of zero or double platform in slingback then!
> 
> Does anyone have a piccie of the lady sling in watersnake hardwick? I've had a look but couldnt see one.



this is the 120mm version *savvy*

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...spring-resort-2010-pics-only-no-534435-2.html


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *carlinha*. I'm not sure how i feel about the Lady Sling. Would be perfect if they came in NP's


----------



## ntntgo

authenticplease said:


> Barneys.com just received the pink/white patent combo Georgineta and the ivory/black combo Georgineta!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Georgineta/500382610,default,pd.html


 

Hirshleifers has them in baby blue and white and they are so cute, too.


----------



## ntntgo

savvysgirl said:


> Does anyone know if hardwick Watersnake is available in NP?


 
As far as the Prive style, I've only seen them in the VP style and they run very big.  I normally wear a 40 in the VP and had to go down to a 39.5.  And the Biancas are even bigger.  I tried on all the way down to a 39.


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ thank you! I think i'll have to get the VP style as i'm not really a fan of the LS and the Cathay seems a little too clumpy with a 100 heel. Maybe ill feel differently if i saw them IRL. Shame really as i fancied a change from VP!


----------



## karwood

authenticplease said:


> Barneys.com just received the pink/white patent combo Georgineta and the ivory/black combo Georgineta!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Georgineta/500382610,default,pd.html


 
Barneys.com also has added the:

Studios in Black and Ivory 
Greissimos in mint suede, peach suede, black suede, black/white damas  and rasta damas


http://www.barneys.com/Shoes/SHOES0...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=0&sz=124


----------



## lilmissb

Went for a wander to DJ's in the City today and lookee what I found on the new CL table!!! I literally died over the coral & lavender VP's! They're so much nicer IRL!!

Pity they don't stock small sizes. They only stock 36+ 

Coral/Lavender VP's (AU $1050 only checked for *imma*)
Lady Sling 100 Watersnake Hardwick
B&W Greissimos
Black/Silver Archidiso
Roccia Watersnake HP's
Brown Watersnake AD's
Black Watersnake Cathays
Black Suede (I think) Gres Mules
A couple of wedges I don't recognise


----------



## lilmissb

BTW, what else comes in lavender patent? Banana, VP, Bianca...?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> BTW, what else comes in lavender patent? Banana, VP, Bianca...?


 
Simple of some kind, VP, HP, Banana, Bianca


----------



## regeens

Lilmiss!  I was there from 12:25 to 1:15 trying on the lavender VPs and the black & white Greissimo which the SA called "oh and these are the pyjama shoes".  LOL.  We have to coordinate visits next time....


----------



## lilmissb

I must have just missed you *regeens!* I was starving so I took off at 11:30 to have lunch and I think I left DJ's by about 12:15!!! Next time we'll email and coordinate a meeting and I'll watch enviously as you get to try on shoes that fit 

LOL about pyjama shoes!

Thanks *naked* forgot about the HP. I would love a pigalle or ron ron in lavender I think. Or the banana for something outrageous. 

NM have the banana don't they? Anyone o/s?


----------



## Lec8504

does anyone know if the white & grey watersnake only comes in a 90mm Delics?  It doesn't come in the 120mm or 140mm delics?


----------



## carlinha

Lec8504 said:


> does anyone know if the white & grey watersnake only comes in a 90mm Delics?  It doesn't come in the 120mm or 140mm delics?



120mm declic in paris... see the pic thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...s-spring-resort-2010-pics-only-no-534435.html


----------



## Lec8504

^ thanks so much carlinha!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Brown Watersnake ADs


----------



## LavenderIce

lilmissb said:


> I must have just missed you *regeens!* I was starving so I took off at 11:30 to have lunch and I think I left DJ's by about 12:15!!! Next time we'll email and coordinate a meeting and I'll watch enviously as you get to try on shoes that fit
> 
> LOL about pyjama shoes!
> 
> Thanks *naked* forgot about the HP. I would love a pigalle or ron ron in lavender I think. Or the banana for something outrageous.
> 
> *NM have the banana don't they?* Anyone o/s?


 
NM has the Banana in black patent, coral patent and the new nude patent (as seen on natassha.)


----------



## surlygirl

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Brown Watersnake ADs


 
I hear ya, *dezy*! love, love, love that shoe!


----------



## elfgirl

The Titi Indian Print in Red and Gold from the picture thread...OMG. 

***NEW CLs - Spring/Resort 2010: PICS ONLY, NO CHATTING!!!***


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

surlygirl said:


> I hear ya, *dezy*! love, love, love that shoe!



Seriously need to find them! Not like I'm on a ban or anything lol


----------



## lilmissb

LavenderIce said:


> NM has the Banana in black patent, coral patent and the new nude patent (as seen on natassha.)



Thanks for the info *Lav!* 

Anyone know who has the lavender banana?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ BH does *lilmiss*


----------



## lilmissb

^ Ooohh...thanks for the dangerous info *naked!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> ^ Ooohh...thanks for the dangerous info *naked!*


 
are ya gonna do it?! cuz we could potentially be shoe twins .. !!


----------



## rdgldy

*naked*, we'd be cousins on the lavender color!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ it's all your fault and the posting of the Lavender VPs!!


----------



## rdgldy

and you never posted any that I wanted!?!?!?!?!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> and you never posted any that I wanted!?!?!?!?!


 
Of course not! I can't think of a single pair! 

l*lilmissb* ... they are open ... you should call them!!


----------



## lilmissb

Nope, not calling...   broke right now...can't think of shoes...need dslr first to take pics of shoes...need to save for vacations...must resist!!! 

Yes Ms Naked I think we will be shoes twins potentially one day  

I blame it on you too *rdgldy! * 

I'm rearranging my wishlist to and trying to get a style and colour thing going to incorporate all the ones I want so I don't double up...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ well when I go there I will just check for you then 

size please?


----------



## lilmissb

LOL! You bad girl!!! But I'm a 34.5 or 35 in the banana depending on whether you size down half or full size from old VP... 

I  you for enabling me!!!


----------



## rdgldy

I am happy to take the blame on this gorgeous color.  You should all be broke along with me.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> LOL! You bad girl!!! But I'm a 34.5 or 35 in the banana depending on whether you size down half or full size from old VP...
> 
> I  you for enabling me!!!


 
Noted. I hope you can wait until the end of the month to find out! I can't hardly wait to try them on!


----------



## lilmissb

LOL *rdgldy!*

I can indeed *naked*. I only get paid monthly and it's hell. I have 9 more days till payday and I've already blown my earnings in my head!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> LOL *rdgldy!*
> 
> I can indeed *naked*. I only get paid monthly and it's hell. I have 9 more days till payday and I've already blown my earnings in my head!!!


 
hehehe same here *lilmiss!* torture! you get it and it's already gone! lol


----------



## regeens

Geez guys!  I'm worse.  I've already spent my* February* salary and am to calculating how much of my *March *salary to spend on CLs.  LOL.  We are pathetic!


----------



## lilmissb

^ LOL *regeens!* We're all hopeless. I'm already thinking of what to spend my bonus on if I get one! That comes in 1st April....so long....


----------



## lilmissb

Anyone got a pic of the lavender banana?? I can't seem to find it. I only have the pic of the bianca.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> Anyone got a pic of the lavender banana?? I can't seem to find it. I only have the pic of the bianca.


 
I do I do!! Let me dig it up!


----------



## Nico3327

For all of you Banana fans out there as well, I saw a navy patent version at the NM in LV.  Totally gorgeous!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ YOU DID?!?!?!


----------



## indypup

Ooooh, NAVY banana?


----------



## Nico3327

^ I tried on the smallest size they had at the time, and even though it was too big for me, I loved it!!!!  I wasn't sold on the pastel resort colors, but the navy is so versatile and just beautiful.  Wish I had taken a pic....


----------



## hya_been

I love navy - any news on any other styles in navy?


----------



## meggyg8r

Hmm why do I love the Holalita Sandals so much?? They are so odd.. must be the zebra thing?? I wish there was a price on Joan Shepp's website so I could convince myself they are too expensive without having to call... lol


----------



## karwood

lilmissb said:


> Anyone got a pic of the lavender banana?? I can't seem to find it. I only have the pic of the bianca.


 
I thought you posted a pic of them.I just saw it a couple days ago. I can't remember if it was in this thread or the "S/S 2010 New CLs- No Chatting" thread. I remember seeing a pic of display table at a store, something Jones or Davies. On the display table, I thought I saw a pair of patent leather Bananas, one coral and the other lavendar.

I am going to keep searching


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ those were VPs I thought.


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ those were VPs I thought.


 
I think you are right.

They do have pics of the Bananas in all the patent colors at http://www.christianlouboutin.com/#/the_collection/Resort


----------



## Nancy7

Nico3327 said:


> For all of you Banana fans out there as well, I saw a navy patent version at the NM in LV. Totally gorgeous!


 

  Love the Banana.  Does LV stand for Las Vegas?


----------



## Nico3327

^Yes.  The Neiman's in Las Vegas had them.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *naked!*

NAVY bananas???   

*kar* I posted that pic and they were VP's unfortunately. Thanks for the link! I didn't even think to look there - duh!


----------



## PANda_USC

Engin Spikes in both Black and Nude Patent are available for pre-order on the Neiman Marcus website! Tehy are going for $885


----------



## karwood

I found these pics of new CLs from S/S 2010 collection:

*Tahiti*







*Tell Me*






*Zaigounette*






*Straratata- Brocade*


----------



## karwood

Here are a few more:

*Coussinette*






*Maloko*








*Jessica*






*Jolie Epoque Wedges*






*Anees Folles*


----------



## karwood

*Popi Plato oxford*






*Stringhita*


----------



## lilmissb

Whoa! Some far out styles coming out!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*karwood*, thanks for posting..wowzersss! Those rainbow boots are O_O. And those jolie epoque wedges are so fun! I love that color combo!


----------



## jancedtif

meggyg8r said:


> Hmm why do I love the Holalita Sandals so much?? They are so odd.. must be the zebra thing?? I wish there was a price on Joan Shepp's website so I could convince myself they are too expensive without having to call... lol


 
Foot Candy has them for $465 *Meggy*.

Thanks for all the eye candy *Kar*!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you for the colorful eye candy *karwood*. I like zaigounette and anees folles.


----------



## regeens

Thanks *karwood*.  I'm not sure about the hippie wedge boots though.


----------



## lumkeikei

I found this in a magazine, its called Bobo multi-colour suede


----------



## meggyg8r

jancedtif said:


> Foot Candy has them for $465 *Meggy*.
> 
> Thanks for all the eye candy *Kar*!


 
I know but they are the color I don't like  Thanks anyway!


----------



## Nico3327

Seemed aptly named to me, since when I hear the word Bobo I think of clowns.  I can't imagine anyone more fitting than a clown to wear that boot!



lumkeikei said:


> I found this in a magazine, its called Bobo multi-colour suede


----------



## CCKL

wow...those shoes are all very...loud...

I guess thats good for my wallet   thanks for posting *karwood*!!


----------



## sara999

yeah....those shoes....really not for me. haha


----------



## madamelizaking

hmm.. all of these shoes will be out of style after cruise is over..and that's like 2 months long..


----------



## rdgldy

you scared me there, *Liza*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

me too!


----------



## Newport1

Did anyone ever find out if these were made available and if so then where? (the one on the left)


----------



## PANda_USC

^I don't know if I can be of much help because I haven't seen the two-tone version online but the ones on the Neiman's and Saks' site are the same style no? Click here for them in nude and click here for them in black. They're called the Luly Mary Janes and they cost $995


----------



## CCKL

^^saks and nm online has them...SCP is also getting them


----------



## CCKL

jinx, panda!


----------



## elfgirl

Newport1 said:


> Did anyone ever find out if these were made available and if so then where? (the one on the left)



The one on the left is definitely the Luly. NM has it in and Saks has it in black. I haven't seen it in two-tone anywhere yet. 

The one on the right looks like this one from NM, no? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731  Hmmm...but lacks the funky bit on the back of the heel...


----------



## Newport1

Thanks so much for the replies!  I saw the Saks black one before, but never saw the Neiman nude one.  Both are very pretty, but there is just something about the two-tone one that is TDF!


----------



## PANda_USC

^*newport*, you can call around, hehe. Your best bet would be to call the Horatio or Madison boutique since they get the most unique shoes first. The two-tone Lulys may be for runway/press only sadly..


----------



## indypup

Uh... really not liking those new style/color combos.  I don't even think they'd grow on me. *runs and hides*


----------



## cllover

Wow so much color!  I do like the Anees Folles though


----------



## alyssa08

those are some wild shoes. I do love the wedges with the gold detail though... those are adorable.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I have a long enough wishlist already .. I'm excited to see a few styles I'm not crazy about! lol


----------



## lilmissb

Love the new Cate Trash type slingback posted!


----------



## brintee

Fo' real! 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I have a long enough wishlist already .. I'm excited to see a few styles I'm not crazy about! lol


----------



## elfgirl

Newport1 said:


> Thanks so much for the replies!  I saw the Saks black one before, but never saw the Neiman nude one.  Both are very pretty, but there is just something about the two-tone one that is TDF!


 
ITA! I'm pre-ordering the Luly in black (I love it enough that getting my size without hunting > $$$), but if the two-tone nude/black one shows up somewhere I'd much rather have those.  Just stunning.  Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## moshi_moshi

meggyg8r said:


> Hmm why do I love the Holalita Sandals so much?? They are so odd.. must be the zebra thing?? I wish there was a price on Joan Shepp's website so I could convince myself they are too expensive without having to call... lol


 
do you need me to go do some size/price reconnaissance


----------



## meggyg8r

moshi_moshi said:


> do you need me to go do some size/price reconnaissance



HAHA oh god no no nooooooooooooooooo..... from what I gather they are $465 but sizing I'm not sure about. I would assume normal CL sizing. I think I really just need to see how they look on!! But I'm also fairly certain these should make it to sale so I'd hate to buy something I'm not entirely sure about...


----------



## moshi_moshi

lol... if the tigresse did then i think they'll make it to sale too.... i bet they look cute on... i was thinking the same thing when i saw them.. and they're flat too!


----------



## meggyg8r

moshi_moshi said:


> lol... if the tigresse did then i think they'll make it to sale too.... i bet they look cute on... i was thinking the same thing when i saw them.. and they're flat too!



You do make a good point. I held out for those and all was well. I'll hold strong for these! And I do love that they are flat--I need flat sandals. I have enough wedges for now


----------



## ChenChen

Hold on... are my eyes going or do these booties cost $12,000?? :weird:  If it's NTD 12,000 though, then the conversion works out to be around $350 to $400??



lumkeikei said:


> I found this in a magazine, its called Bobo multi-colour suede


----------



## authenticplease

Has anyone seen these?  Anywhere?  Price?


----------



## meggyg8r

Aren't those the Cate Trash, *authentic*? The ones that came out a year ago? I know they were posted as new but I don't think they are. I could be totally wrong, though, and that could be a newer model.

ETA: Here is a link to Carlinha's Cate Trash.. see if they look similar to you too.
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...collection-thread-oo-461455.html#post10981221


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Here's where they were posted from.

http://www.luxury-insider.com/Curre...Louboutin-SpringSummer-2009-in-Singapore.aspx

2009 collection.


----------



## meggyg8r

It does, but depending on where you got the trash shoes, they all had different themes. Remember Carla got one from a boutique, I believe, and then she got a completely different trash pair from Barneys I want to say. It just looks like a different form of trash. Carla's 2 pairs are completely different from one another. I see what you're saying.. that this could be a different season's trash. It could be. It just seems to me that they would use a different shape of shoe instead of the Catenita again? I dunno!


----------



## PANda_USC

*chenchen*, whoa. I just did the conversion too, O_O. just whoa. someone else help me wrap my head around this exorbitant cost for those shoes!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

meggyg8r said:


> It does, but depending on where you got the trash shoes, they all had different themes. Remember Carla got one from a boutique, I believe, and then she got a completely different trash pair from Barneys I want to say. It just looks like a different form of trash. Carla's 2 pairs are completely different from one another. I see what you're saying.. that this could be a different season's trash. It could be. It just seems to me that they would use a different shape of shoe instead of the Catenita again? I dunno!


 
That's just a very diff. looking one. The trash all has some sort of I believe cuban? look to them and those just look very girly! I like them!


----------



## JetSetGo!

It seems odd to me too that they'd do the same style again. But who knows! A trash Ron Ron would be cute!


----------



## meggyg8r

That is why I thought it might have been an old pic, *Jet*! I dunno, I'd like to learn more and see what's going on!


----------



## japskivt

JetSetGo! said:


> It seems odd to me too that they'd do the same style again. But who knows! A trash Ron Ron would be cute!




YES! TRASH RON RON gets my vote! Love that idea JET!


----------



## sumnboutme

^it is an old pic...*naked *posted the link...it's from the spring 09 line


----------



## meggyg8r

sumnboutme said:


> ^it is an old pic...*naked *posted the link...it's from the spring 09 line



She cheated! She edited her post which is what my post right under it was responding to which now doesn't make sense! LOL! Sumn, that link wasn't there when I was writing everything I did so that's why it doesn't flow now.


----------



## carlinha

hehe those are definitely the catenita trash from spring 09!  each and every single shoe (even the pairs) all have different trash pieces so that no 2 look identical... i got both my pairs from 2 different boutiques (st. honore and SCP), and as you can see, both of mine look totally different.  man, i LOVE this shoe!!!  so so oooo much fun!!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

meggyg8r said:


> *She cheated! *She edited her post which is what my post right under it was responding to which now doesn't make sense! LOL! Sumn, that link wasn't there when I was writing everything I did so that's why it doesn't flow now.



:lolots:  "she cheated", that's awesome!  :lolots:


----------



## meggyg8r

sumnboutme said:


> :lolots:  "she cheated", that's awesome!  :lolots:



Haha, well I didn't really have the right word for it, LOL! Now the posting flow looks like I was having a discussion with myself about it instead of with her! She had just said that the shoes looked like they had a different kind of trash in them and that maybe they were a new version of it is all so that is what my response was to.. I was so confused when you said there was a link! I was like, wait, what did I miss? Did I skip over posts?! LOL! Too funny.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

meggyg8r said:


> She cheated! She edited her post which is what my post right under it was responding to which now doesn't make sense! LOL! Sumn, that link wasn't there when I was writing everything I did so that's why it doesn't flow now.


 
I don't know WHAT you're talking about *meggy! *I didn't do anything!


----------



## meggyg8r




----------



## authenticplease

Hehehe....boy I seem to have dropped 'Trash'  in this thread....They are in my Siggy and have been for a while! 

 I saw them posted in the New CL, No chatting thread so thought I would ask....I have wanted them but didn't want to pay full price.....*sigh*.....so I ended up missing out!  I know Browns and Barneys had them them in the summer as exclusive that maybe they were making another round this spring/summer.....

Carlinha.....your reveal....ummm reveals since there were two!.... has been the cause of my angst!

I would love to see them in a Ron Ron, they would be a much more 'practical' trashy style for me


----------



## carlinha

awww, sorry to get your hopes up *authentic*!  well you never know they may pop up on ebay!  have barneys sold out of theirs completely?  i know they made it to the sales.

maybe he will redo this style again in a few years.  didn't he have some trash styles a few years ago?  there is still hope!


----------



## carlinha

thank you for posting the nordies lookbook *hya*!

oh i am kinda liking the st. jeanette!  i think this could look good on the feet


----------



## Alice1979

hya_been said:


> I love navy - any news on any other styles in navy?




Saks has both lady sling 100 and simple 70 in navy patent.

I'm all for trash Ron Ron. I hope they'd bring back cate trash again since I totally missed out on them.


----------



## authenticplease

Well I had a tip today from another tPfer and I found them at a boutique but they are a 40......and not on sale.....I just can't buy a shoe that may not fit and be stuck with them.  I know the boutiques offer credits but I don't have a boutique in ATL........I have called multiple Barneys but everyone I talk with says there are no 39.5 or 40 in store or in the locator.  

So I spoke with my SA at Saks today and may console myself this weekend with the Karung lizard Simples.......


----------



## carlinha

^sorry to hear that *authentic*!  yes i had to size down with my catenita so the 40 will probably be loose on you.  maybe they will pop up on ebay one day!  and karung simples will be lovely.

sigh... i love the python cosmo... even on the titi which i don't like style-wise very much


----------



## lilmissb

^ I love cosmo python too but I wish they stocked the 35!!!


----------



## regeens

*Hya* thanks for posting the lookbook.

sigh. rose suede VPs.  Beautiful.


----------



## JetSetGo!

authenticplease said:


> Well I had a tip today from another tPfer and I found them at a boutique but they are a 40......and not on sale.....I just can't buy a shoe that may not fit and be stuck with them.  I know the boutiques offer credits but I don't have a boutique in ATL........I have called multiple Barneys but everyone I talk with says there are no 39.5 or 40 in store or in the locator.
> 
> So I spoke with my SA at Saks today and may console myself this weekend with the Karung lizard Simples.......



Now, that's what I call a consolation prize! 
Your Cates will come along...


----------



## lumkeikei

ChenChen said:


> Hold on... are my eyes going or do these booties cost $12,000?? :weird: If it's NTD 12,000 though, then the conversion works out to be around $350 to $400??


 

I think this is HKD...
I live in HK... and I bought this magazine at 7/11...


----------



## meggyg8r

*ntntgo* posted that Barneys LV has some Cate Trashes available in limited sizes.. CALL!!!!!! I actually saw them there this spring, they are gorgeous!


----------



## LavenderIce

meggyg8r said:


> *ntntgo* posted that *Barneys LV* has some Cate Trashes available in limited sizes.. CALL!!!!!! I actually saw them there this spring, they are gorgeous!


 

I think ntngo was referring the CL LV boutique.  When they went on sale there were very few sizes left in the entire Barneys system.  I'm sure whatever the boutiques have left is limited as well, but at full retail.


----------



## meggyg8r

oops! thanks Lav!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

soooo worth full retail!


----------



## ChenChen

lumkeikei said:


> I think this is HKD...
> I live in HK... and I bought this magazine at 7/11...



Oh okay!  That makes a lot more sense, thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> soooo worth full retail!


 

Only if you have a pair with a good print.  I did multiple charge sends with Barneys when they were full retail and I kept getting one with a phallic elephant on it.    I couldn't get away from the peen.  I am glad I held out for sales and got one without the elephant.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ very true .. I was extremely lucky in that regard..

hahahha *lav* cursed forever by the phallic elephant!!

That is definately not a shoe you can buy sight unseen!


----------



## ChenChen

LavenderIce said:


> Only if you have a pair with a good print.  I did multiple charge sends with Barneys when they were full retail and I kept getting one with a phallic elephant on it.    I couldn't get away from the peen.  I am glad I held out for sales and got one without the elephant.



:lolots:


----------



## moshi_moshi

LavenderIce said:


> Only if you have a pair with a good print.  I did multiple charge sends with Barneys when they were full retail and I kept getting one with a phallic elephant on it.    I couldn't get away from the peen.  I am glad I held out for sales and got one without the elephant.



LOL!!!  i am sorry this made me laugh so much!  glad you found a non peen pair though *lav*!


----------



## meggyg8r

I just spit out my Diet Coke at the word "peen"


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> Only if you have a pair with a good print.  I did multiple charge sends with Barneys when they were full retail and I kept getting one with a phallic elephant on it.    I couldn't get away from the peen.  I am glad I held out for sales and got one without the elephant.


:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:

definitely something where you have to check out the print to make sure you like that particular one!


----------



## Baggaholic

I was at Madison yesterday and was shown a picture of the new strass shoe that is being released for spring/summer 2010. The strass on that shoe is unbelievable! Does anyone have a picture?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Baggaholic said:


> I was at Madison yesterday and was shown a picture of the new strass shoe that is being released for spring/summer 2010. The strass on that shoe is unbelievable! Does anyone have a picture?


 
Why didn't you take one?!?!


----------



## LavenderIce

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ very true .. I was extremely lucky in that regard..
> 
> hahahha *lav* cursed forever by the phallic elephant!!
> 
> *That is definately not a shoe you can buy sight unseen*!


 
So true, which is why when I did a charge sending during sale season I was nervously sweating it out.   I accepted my fate that I might possibly be reunited with the phallic elephant and was willing to accept it for sales.  Don't get me wrong, I love peen just as much as a gay man does, but I was completely relieved when I got my pair WITHOUT the phallic elephant.

Glad I could bring some laughs to you *meggy*, *moshi* and *chen*.


----------



## sumnboutme

"peen" :lolots:  this is better than *naked*'s titis...:lolots:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Peen is now my new favorite word

 you *lav!*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

LavenderIce said:


> So true, which is why when I did a charge sending during sale season I was nervously sweating it out.  I accepted my fate that I might possibly be reunited with the phallic elephant and was willing to accept it for sales. Don't get me wrong, I love peen just as much as a gay man does, but I was completely relieved when I got my pair WITHOUT the phallic elephant.
> 
> Glad I could bring some laughs to you *meggy*, *moshi* and *chen*.


 

ok I'm seriously dying of laughter right now lol


----------



## lilmissb

Whoa *Lav* that sounds mind scarring to get so many elephants!!! Peen huh? I have a new word to use.


----------



## sara999

i can't believe you guys have never heard the word peen before!!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Ok so just for research ... lets all list the styles available in Cosmo Python!

Here's what I know:

So Private
VP
Altadama
Mataleese 
Titi (hehe)
some flat shoe


any others?


----------



## Vodkaine

Aren't bloody mary ?


----------



## sumnboutme

Vodkaine said:


> Aren't bloody mary ?



not in Cosmo Python...BMs were only available in black and nude python


----------



## rdgldy

but I guess if you didn't see the shoes you wouldn't really know that????


----------



## sumnboutme

rdgldy said:


> but I guess if you didn't see the shoes you wouldn't really know that????


----------



## lilmissb

So the question is ladies, why style should I get in cosmo?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I just don't know *lilmissb!*

I think the only one of the ones I've listed that I'm feeling is the So Private

why oh why Msr. can't you release it in the Lady Claude!!


----------



## ChenChen

*lilmissb *- since you can rock the fetichas, I think the titis (LOL)!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*giggle* *giggle*


----------



## sumnboutme

btw, my Cosmo VPs have smaller scales compared to the newer Cosmo styles...just thought i'd put that out there


----------



## sakura

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ok so just for research ... lets all list the styles available in Cosmo Python!
> 
> Here's what I know:
> 
> So Private
> VP
> Altadama
> Mataleese
> Titi (hehe)
> some flat shoe
> 
> 
> any others?



The style for the flats are called Rosella and I think I've also seen cosmo python in the HP and New Simple.

*Lilmissb*, my favorite styles in the Cosmo python are the SP, AD 140 and the VP.  The VP version has smaller scales but they are just as stunning as the other styles! 

*Naked*, I know how you feel about the cosmo python not being available in the LC.  I felt the same way with the turquoise mini glitter Titis...why not a LC 120?!


----------



## sakura

sumnboutme said:


> btw, my Cosmo VPs have smaller scales compared to the newer Cosmo styles...just thought i'd put that out there



Jinx *Sumn*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sakura said:


> The style for the flats are called Rosella and I think I've also seen cosmo python in the HP and New Simple.
> 
> *Lilmissb*, my favorite styles in the Cosmo python are the SP, AD 140 and the VP. The VP version has smaller scales but they are just as stunning as the other styles!
> 
> *Naked*, I know how you feel about the cosmo python not being available in the LC. I felt the same way with the turquoise mini glitter Titis...why not a LC 120?!


 
REVOLT! We want LCs! We want LCs!

*Sakura *do you know who carries the SP other than overseas boutiques (since they won't let us have their python!)


----------



## sakura

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> REVOLT! We want LCs! We want LCs!
> 
> *Sakura *do you know who carries the SP other than overseas boutiques (since they won't let us have their python!)



The only store I know of that has the Cosmo python SP is St Honore.  AFAIK it was a European exclusive.  Sorry.


----------



## carlinha

sakura said:


> The only store I know of that has the Cosmo python SP is St Honore.  AFAIK it was a European exclusive.  Sorry.



those damn parisiennes!!!  they always get the best stuff!

i would have to say that my favorite cosmo style are the SPs (biased ) and the alta dama!  LOVE that AD!  if i didn't have the grey python nabuck AD, i think i may have gotten the AD instead... but silver and grey would have been to similar

*sakura* - miss you hun!  haven't seen you around these parts in a while  happy new year!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> those damn parisiennes!!!  they always get the best stuff!
> 
> i would have to say that my favorite cosmo style are the SPs (biased ) and the alta dama! LOVE that AD! if i didn't have the grey python nabuck AD, i think i may have gotten the AD instead... but silver and grey would have been to similar


 
hmmmm perhaps I will need to persue this AD further! I don't have this style yet!

*C *you are one lucky lady to have the SPs!! I'm soooo happy you got them!


----------



## lilmissb

I know, totally *naked!*

*giggle* you said titis!!! *giggle* LOL 

Thanks* Chen*, I would if they had the 35. Mmm, that right, they're out at LV too from memory...

Thanks for the info *sakura*, rosellas in cosmo....hmmm, I would have liked it better if they were the ballerina style instead. I like the AD's too.

Hope you've been well, missed you while you've been on hols.

SP's for you *naked?* Is that your preferred style?


----------



## lilmissb

Who has the AD btw?


----------



## sakura

carlinha said:


> those damn parisiennes!!!  they always get the best stuff!
> 
> i would have to say that my favorite cosmo style are the SPs (biased ) and the alta dama!  LOVE that AD!  if i didn't have the grey python nabuck AD, i think i may have gotten the AD instead... but silver and grey would have been to similar
> 
> *sakura* - miss you hun!  haven't seen you around these parts in a while  happy new year!!!



Thanks *Carlinha*!    I was away on holiday and slowly getting back on TPF.  Still suffering from jet lag! :girlwhack:


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> Who has the AD btw?



*lavenderice*!!!  oh what boutique?  miami ami ami!!!


----------



## sakura

lilmissb said:


> Who has the AD btw?



The cosmo python AD 140 was a Miami boutique exclusive.  From what I heard, they sold very well during the store opening and they have limited sizes left.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sakura said:


> The cosmo python AD 140 was a Miami boutique exclusive. From what I heard, they sold very well during the store opening and they have limited sizes left.


 
Well the news just gets sadder and sadder


----------



## lilmissb

Bugger about Miami then...


----------



## sumnboutme

^limited sizes doesn't mean they're all gone 

hi *sakura*!  nice to see you back!  happy new year


----------



## lilmissb

^LOL! I know, just trying not to be enabled...as hard as it is.


----------



## Rema85

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ok so just for research ... lets all list the styles available in Cosmo Python!
> 
> Here's what I know:
> 
> So Private
> VP
> Altadama
> Mataleese
> Titi (hehe)
> some flat shoe
> 
> 
> any others?


 
The *hyper prive* is also available in cosmo python.


----------



## meggyg8r

sara999 said:


> i can't believe you guys have never heard the word peen before!!!!!



I've heard it plenty of times--it was just  hilarious to see Lav write it out on tPF.


----------



## rdgldy

While we're on the topic, how do you pronounce "titi"????  Gramatically, I think it should be tie-tie, but *Naked'*s giggles make me think otherwise.  Does anyone actually know?


----------



## LilySatine

Does somebody know the price for black leather Maloko and patent leather Melita? (In  would be perfect!) TIA!


----------



## brintee

Im not sure, but im going to just keep thinking its "tee-tee" because its just so much more fun that way 



rdgldy said:


> While we're on the topic, how do you pronounce "titi"????  Gramatically, I think it should be tie-tie, but *Naked'*s giggles make me think otherwise.  Does anyone actually know?


----------



## lulabee

rdgldy said:


> While we're on the topic, how do you pronounce "titi"???? Gramatically, I think it should be tie-tie, but *Naked'*s giggles make me think otherwise. Does anyone actually know?


 Holy crap I almost spewed my coffee! Can you imagine calling the boutique and asking for a pair of "titties" in a size 39??


----------



## rdgldy

If them sell them with red trim, I might just buy a pair.


----------



## LilySatine

(Actually, the pronunciation for the Titi is "Tee-tee" in french )


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LilySatine said:


> (Actually, the pronunciation for the Titi is "Tee-tee" in french )


 
 thanks! I thought that's what it was *giggle* *giggle*



hahahaha lula you crack me up! :lolots:


----------



## lulabee




----------



## ChenChen

lulabee said:


> Holy crap I almost spewed my coffee! Can you imagine calling the boutique and asking for a pair of "titties" in a size 39??



LOL I just giggled out loud at this:lolots:!!


----------



## rdgldy

Now at footcandy:  bananas!!!!
http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=BANANA!LOU


----------



## cts900

rdgldy said:


> Now at footcandy:  bananas!!!!
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=BANANA!LOU



Ahhhhhhhhhhh......thank you


----------



## justkell

Gorgeous Python VPs available at barneys.com!!

http://www.barneys.com/Python Very Prive/500382626,default,pd.html


----------



## brintee

Where are the Watersnake Hardwick Biancas sold at? I tried doing a search but couldnt find anything...


----------



## savvysgirl

Not sure about US based but Pam Jenkins has them ^^^


----------



## brintee

Thanks *savvy* 



savvysgirl said:


> Not sure about US based but Pam Jenkins has them ^^^


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ Horatio does too I believe


----------



## brintee

Thank you  



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ Horatio does too I believe


----------



## LavenderIce

brintee said:


> Where are the Watersnake Hardwick Biancas sold at? I tried doing a search but couldnt find anything...


 
I tried them on in Miami.


----------



## brintee

How was sizing? I am thinking ill need 38s in the Bianca style but im not sure...



LavenderIce said:


> I tried them on in Miami.


----------



## LavenderIce

*brin*--Your lizard Clichys are 38.5, right?  I would say you're a 37-37.5 in the Bianca.  You should check with those in your size range to confirm.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I think a 38 would be good ... but then again ... I didn't follow any of the sizing rules for the bianca.


----------



## brintee

Yea, they are 38.5. Wow that small really? My Greissimos are a 38 and they fit great. Hmmm....



LavenderIce said:


> *brin*--Your lizard Clichys are 38.5, right?  I would say you're a 37-37.5 in the Bianca.  You should check with those in your size range to confirm.


----------



## brintee

Thanks, thats what I was thinking. Between 37.5 and 38. 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ I think a 38 would be good ... but then again ... I didn't follow any of the sizing rules for the bianca.


----------



## japskivt

Rema85 said:


> The *hyper prive* is also available in cosmo python.





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ok so just for research ... lets all list the styles available in Cosmo Python!
> 
> Here's what I know:
> 
> So Private
> VP
> Altadama
> Mataleese
> Titi (hehe)
> some flat shoe
> 
> 
> any others?



So where are the Hyper Prive in these? I need them! What is that Mataleese? 

I am with you naked, I wish there was a LC!


----------



## LavenderIce

brintee said:


> Yea, they are 38.5. Wow that small really? My Greissimos are a 38 and they fit great. Hmmm....


 
Oh, then you could probably do a 38.  When I was at the boutique I tried on the coral nappa Greissimos as well and I took a 36 in them both.


----------



## brintee

I think Madison has them *Jap*.


----------



## brintee

Ok, thanks! 



LavenderIce said:


> Oh, then you could probably do a 38.  When I was at the boutique I tried on the coral nappa Greissimos as well and I took a 36 in them both.


----------



## japskivt

brintee said:


> I think Madison has them *Jap*.



Thank you. I think I need them!


----------



## brintee

I agree 



japskivt said:


> Thank you. I think I need them!


----------



## Rema85

japskivt said:


> So where are the Hyper Prive in these? I need them! What is that Mataleese?


 
The hyper prive cosmo python are available in the Dublin department store Brown Thomas.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

japskivt said:


> Thank you. I think I need them!


 
I think you should also see if they have a size 39.  hehehehe


----------



## japskivt

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I think you should also see if they have a size 39.  hehehehe



I need to go try them on. I will ask. Probably tomorrow.


----------



## savvysgirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I think you should also see if they have a size 39.  hehehehe


 
I spy you *naked*. BAD GIRL.

Oh haha, its the Cosmos ... its allowed


----------



## moshi_moshi

*brintee* - if you're not ordering right away i will try them on when i am down there and let you know... i think we are similar in the sizing dept


----------



## brintee

Yay! Awesome! When are you going down there?



moshi_moshi said:


> *brintee* - if you're not ordering right away i will try them on when i am down there and let you know... i think we are similar in the sizing dept


----------



## moshi_moshi

i leave on the 21st, a week from thursday... kind of a while..... but if you still haven't gotten them let me know and i will definitely try them on and post photos (well photos if they let me)


----------



## moshi_moshi

and don't worry even if i fall in love with them i can't buy them... i have no where to wear biancas.. haha, nor can i afford another exotic!  lol


----------



## brintee

Haha! Ok  Thank you 



moshi_moshi said:


> and don't worry even if i fall in love with them i can't buy them... i have no where to wear biancas.. haha, nor can i afford another exotic!  lol


----------



## natassha68

New at CL BH  Bianca Cork sling 140


----------



## JetSetGo!

brintee said:


> Yea, they are 38.5. Wow that small really? My Greissimos are a 38 and they fit great. Hmmm....




I find them to be the same as the Greissimos, too.


----------



## brintee

Thank you *jet! *



JetSetGo! said:


> I find them to be the same as the Greissimos, too.


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> I find them to be the same as the Greissimos, too.


Do we need to know something???


----------



## JetSetGo!

I tried them on. But I didn't buy, I swear to it!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

I believe you!!


----------



## lilmissb

Many wouldn't *Jet!!! *


----------



## brintee

mytheresa has the NS 90 in Lavender & Coral patent for the lower heel lovers:

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/NEW-SIMPLE-PUMP-90-p-10167.html


----------



## LavenderIce

Nico3327 said:


> For all of you Banana fans out there as well, I saw a navy patent version at the NM in LV. Totally gorgeous!


 
I saw these IRL yesterday, and I don't know if it was the lighting, but the shade of navy is very dark, close to black.  I was expecting them to be similar in shade to last year's navy Madame Claude, but they are closer to the dark navy Rolandos Barneys had three years ago.

Here's a comparison shot of black patent VPs on the left with navy patent Rolandos on the right:







The navy Rolando


----------



## laureenthemean

Are there any closed-toe pumps coming out in bright red besides the New Simple?  I looked through all the pictures in the pictures-only thread and I'm pretty sure the NS is the only one I saw.


----------



## jancedtif

^I *I think* the Bianca Sling is.

Edit:  I just re-read you post Laureen, and you want a pump not a sling.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*laureen* - my saks (the bala cynwood, pa) has/had regular cherry red patent simples... they're not new for the season but they have/had them for a while


----------



## Noegirl05

Lav~ I just love those navy rolandos!! Wish I could find a pair! I love the look of rolandos on the foot!!!


----------



## Alice1979

*Lav*, you're right. I saw the navy banana at NM too and it's a very dark navy. Nevertheless it's gorgeous.

*laureen*, so far I have only seen the titi and pigalle 120 in red patent.


----------



## Baggaholic

My SA sent this picture to me today. Don't know if it was posted. Sorry if it has.


Leila Strass


----------



## LavenderIce

moshi_moshi said:


> *laureen* - my saks (the bala cynwood, pa) has/had regular cherry red patent simples... they're not new for the season but they have/had them for a while


 
Nordstrom has them as well, but I can't remember if they were Simples or New Simples.


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ New simples


----------



## laureenthemean

jancedtif said:


> ^I *I think* the Bianca Sling is.
> 
> Edit:  I just re-read you post Laureen, and you want a pump not a sling.


Thanks anyway!  Would love a red Bianca, but I just can't deal w/ slingbacks.



moshi_moshi said:


> *laureen* - my saks (the bala cynwood, pa) has/had regular cherry red patent simples... they're not new for the season but they have/had them for a while





Alice1979 said:


> *Lav*, you're right. I saw the navy banana at NM too and it's a very dark navy. Nevertheless it's gorgeous.
> 
> *laureen*, so far I have only seen the titi and pigalle 120 in red patent.



Thank you both!  Maybe I'll just hope and pray that I find a red Clichy.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ so?


----------



## laureenthemean

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ so?



The UK girls aren't completely sure yet if they're available for SO, and SCP said they were off the list.


----------



## meaghan<3

Are the Hardwick Biancas available in any department store?Also, does anyone happen to know the price?   TIA


----------



## compulsive

^I've never seen them in a department store but it doesn't hurt to call around! AFAIK,  they're available at the Horatio boutique & Pam Jenkins. Also, the price is $995, HTH


----------



## PANda_USC

*baggs*, those are the strass shoes for spring 2010? Thanks for posting! Hmm..I'm kind of iffy about em...don't think those shoes would look good on someone as short as I am..and my thick legs..: P


----------



## carlinha

PANda_USC said:


> *baggs*, those are the strass shoes for spring 2010? Thanks for posting! Hmm..I'm kind of iffy about em...don't think those shoes would look good on someone as short as I am..and my thick legs..: P



no babe those are old from the fall 09 collection (same as when the calypsos came out)


----------



## CMP86

laureenthemean said:


> Are there any closed-toe pumps coming out in bright red besides the New Simple?  I looked through all the pictures in the pictures-only thread and I'm pretty sure the NS is the only one I saw.



Here are some that Saks has.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1263448212644&ev19=1:16

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1263448212656&ev19=1:21


----------



## clothingguru

authenticplease said:


> Well I had a tip today from another tPfer and I found them at a boutique but they are a 40......and not on sale.....I just can't buy a shoe that may not fit and be stuck with them.  I know the boutiques offer credits but I don't have a boutique in ATL........I have called multiple Barneys but everyone I talk with says there are no 39.5 or 40 in store or in the locator.
> 
> So I spoke with my SA at Saks today and may console myself this weekend with the Karung lizard Simples.......




AUthenticplease!!!!!- what size are you in louby's because i found the catenita's you wanted from last years collection on ebay and they are a size 38 here is the link!!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4a9dc669ab


----------



## yousofine

^^ Think she needs 39-40. Noticed on her signature that we where same size. If I remember correctly.


----------



## authenticplease

Thanks so much for thinking of me clothingguru!  I looked at the link and have been drooling over them but they are too small.....I need a 39.5. 

I was at Jeffrey ATL today and they have lavendar patent Biancas and green patent Biancas new in stock:O) Ask for Terrence....he is a sweetheart. 

Also, Saks is getting in the Posiedons.....I spoke with my SA and he can preorder them for you.  They will be getting the Maztecas in yellow/orange and the Love slings too.  There were 3 or 4 other styles they are getting that I have not seen here yet.....I will post the photos later.  My SA sent me the link from the locator and I will have to get it from my email.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ Thanks Authentic! 

and boo those cate trash arn't your size


----------



## savvysgirl

Green patent Bianca?? Is there a pic anywhere? Must see the green!


----------



## regeens

authenticplease said:


> Also, Saks is getting in the Posiedons.....I spoke with my SA and he can preorder them for you. They will be getting the Maztecas in yellow/orange and the Love slings too. There were 3 or 4 other styles they are getting that I have not seen here yet.....I will post the photos later. My SA sent me the link from the locator and I will have to get it from my email.


 
Gaaah!!! Saks is getting the Poseidon!? Which color are they getting *Authentic*, would you know?


----------



## Shainerocks

Authentic, are you going to post pictures of the eye candy that your SA is going to send you?


----------



## ceseeber

oh! eye candy? please share!?!


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, ohh, thanks for clarifying! I want to see the new ones for Spring!!!


----------



## authenticplease

Yes, I will post photos!  

Regreens- I don't remember what color they were....email Jonathan at jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com  He can send you the link and verify the color.  

The green patent that Jeffrey received is the new green just out for spring....I believe it is this one(but not certain as the lighting is off sometimes)  If you call the store, I would imagine Terrence would be happy to email you a photo.  I should have taken some while I was there but completely forgot.  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=282574492709417&bmUID=1262444903325&ev19=1:5

Naked-


----------



## regeens

Thanks *authentic*!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

Authenticplease: Oh im sorry ....well i will keep on the look out for them and let you know if i find any in your size


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I shouldn't be asking, but I couldn't find any pics of the Toisson, does anyone have any? I know it's similar to the Poseidon but I think it's a different style. thank you!


----------



## sumnboutme

^not sure if this is allowed but here's a pic: http://sumnboutme.blogspot.com/2009/11/omg.html


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you *sum!*


----------



## sumnboutme

your welcome...i  those shoes


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

sumnboutme said:


> your welcome...i  those shoes


 
I think I do too! any idea who is getting them in and when?


----------



## sumnboutme

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I think I do too! any idea who is getting them in and when?



SCP - late Feb/early March...they're getting Pearl and Lavender...not sure about the Robertson boutique though.  I know they're getting the Poseidon but IIRC, SCP is the only one getting the Toisson... there's another style too in this same material...but i forgot which one :shame:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

this is so not good news for my ban


----------



## sumnboutme

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> this is so not good news for my ban



it's my ban loophole


----------



## lilmissb

Is there anything else coming out in mint patent apart from the VP, Bianca, Banana & LC?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ what more could you want!  hehehe


LOOK the rest of SPRING is up ONLINE!!!!!!:

http://www.christianlouboutin.com/#/the_collection/Spring Summer 2010


----------



## Evenstar

oh I love those red love flats ..... hopefully NAP will have them


----------



## lilmissb

^^Smarta$$!!! 

Not having great luck in finding biancas, bananas or greissimos. Also heard that boutique wide in Europe that they wil not be getting many sizes below 36 coming in in future!!!


----------



## regeens

Sorry about the sizing lilmiss.  There will be some parts of the world that your size will be available. We just need to find them.


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> ^^Smarta$$!!!
> 
> Not having great luck in finding biancas, bananas or greissimos. Also heard that boutique wide in Europe that they wil not be getting many sizes below 36 coming in in future!!!
















then STOP making the damned shoes so big!!!

on another note, loving the margi diams, alta rita diams, miss cha cha (in red!), lady bow (in red!), annees folles!!!


----------



## Alice1979

Croc Yolanda... 

http://www.christianlouboutin.com/#/the_collection/Spring Summer 2010


----------



## mal

^^^ I know! Down, girl...


----------



## cllover

oooh the Margi Diams!  What is the old style that it resembles called?


----------



## jancedtif

The yolanda is calling me in either the black nappa leather w/wooden heel/platform or the camel patent.  Lavender Biancas be afraid...be very afraid!


----------



## Baggaholic

^^  SO CUTE! Those Croc Yolandas are so mouth watering! 

lilmissb. Don't worry, you're size will show up if not SO it.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

cllover said:


> oooh the Margi Diams! What is the old style that it resembles called?


 
I believe that older style was called the margharita


----------



## Alice1979

jancedtif said:


> The yolanda is calling me in either the black nappa leather w/wooden heel/platform or the camel patent. Lavender Biancas be afraid...be very afraid!


 
I'm drooling over the yolandas too. I don't mind the red patent


----------



## karwood

I am loving the roccia lizard Fernandos!!!!  I guess these are also NM exclusive.


----------



## brintee

Me too, I wish I could see it modeled so badly! 



karwood said:


> I am loving the roccia lizard Fernandos!!!!  I guess these are also NM exclusive.


----------



## karwood

brintee said:


> Me too, I wish I could see it modeled so badly!


 
I know! I always worry about the CL strappy shoes. It always seems there is the issue of toes poking out of gap of the straps. AKA, " The Kristin Cavallari Toes Syndrome"


----------



## brintee

Eeek, yea I would definitely want to try them on then! 



karwood said:


> I know! I always worry about the CL strappy shoes. It always seems there is the issue of toes poking out of gap of the straps. AKA, " The Kristin Cavallari Toes Syndrome"


----------



## brooklynposh

geez, I'm in lust :googly:





Baggaholic said:


> My SA sent this picture to me today. Don't know if it was posted. Sorry if it has.
> 
> 
> Leila Strass


----------



## moshi_moshi

karwood said:


> I know! I always worry about the CL strappy shoes. It always seems there is the issue of toes poking out of gap of the straps. AKA, " The Kristin Cavallari Toes Syndrome"


 
i have this problem with a lot of strappy shoes.... but unlike her i don't buy/wear them


----------



## karwood

Sorry if this is a repeated post. Available for pre-order at NM.com. Only in coral nappa leather, $895:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ Those are so calling my name! So Cruise Wear!


----------



## cllover

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I believe that older style was called the margharita


Thanks, Naked!  Sooo pretty!


----------



## sumnboutme

are the yolandas an updated yoyo zeppa?


----------



## jancedtif

And does anyone know the price of the Yolandas?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sumnboutme said:


> are the yolandas an updated yoyo zeppa?


 
Kind of looks like an open toe new simple?


----------



## Alice1979

^For me, they're more like yoyo zeppa meets lady claude.


----------



## sumnboutme

hmmm... i hope they come out in other croc colors  like asha's grey ones...


----------



## jancedtif

Re:  the Yolandas 

SCP is getting them in the nude, black, and ivory patent, and they are $795.  They should be getting them in 15 to 20 days.


----------



## sumnboutme

jancedtif said:


> Re:  the Yolandas
> 
> SCP is getting them in the nude, black, and ivory patent, and they are $795.  They should be getting them i 15 to 20 day.s



no croc?  you know...to try on for research purposes


----------



## jancedtif

Didn't ask about the croc (and she didn't mention it either) *Sumn* (although I would love them in the croc).  I just can't afford them.


----------



## sumnboutme

jancedtif said:


> Didn't ask about the croc (and she didn't mention it either) *Sumn* (although I would love them in the croc).  I just can't afford them.



i can't either but you know...trying one on doesn't hurt   i'll be there monday so i'll ask...


----------



## roussel

I am loving those green Biancas posted. Are those pics  from Saks?


----------



## authenticplease

^^^^pics are from Terrence at Jeffrey ATL


----------



## lilmissb

carlinha said:


> then STOP making the damned shoes so big!!!


TOTALLY!!!

I know, the shoes will always show up SOMEWHERE *Baggs*...I'll just add them to my list!

I have to check out the yolanda style.

I'm starting to like the mint patent but not feeling the Bianca.


----------



## sara999

T - they are in pigalle 85 at HN


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ NOT feeling the bianca?! Why not?!


----------



## carlinha

*T* - in the bianca i prefer the coral patent myself... please check up saks frequently!!!


----------



## regeens

Alice1979 said:


> Croc Yolanda...
> 
> http://www.christianlouboutin.com/#/the_collection/Spring Summer 2010


 
No no no! Why must Msr Louboutin get all my money? Why!  This is beyond gorgeous.....


----------



## authenticplease

^^^Hehe....too bad each purchase doesn't earn some stock in CL!


----------



## lilmissb

I prefer the mint in the VP or some other more basic style. *A* was telling me about the pigalles, pity you couldn't get any spy pics. They sound cute!

Same *carlinha*, I will be checking Saks but may have blown my budget for the month... 

Hehehehe *regeens!* I feel ya!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ *lilmissb* isn't it time for us to plan how to blow our next month's paycheck?!

It's about that time!


----------



## lilmissb

^ :lolots: 

Yeah I usually start blowing next months paycheck as soon as I get paid this months one!!!! And I've just been paid, so lets go girls!!! 

I wonder if anyones getting new stock in soon...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I'm already working on next month's paycheck ... and my tax return .. ush:

heheheheh


----------



## lilmissb

If that's bad I'm already calculating what to do with my bonus (if I get one) in April!!! ush: too! Ah well, we can enjoy each others company in poorville!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> If that's bad I'm already calculating what to do with my bonus (if I get one) in April!!! ush: too! Ah well, we can enjoy each others company in poorville!!!!


 
hahaahhahahha welcome to poorville .. population 2

*lilmissb and naked*

but guess what! They have fabulous shoes!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^  I love our shoes!!! Great city, great people, great shoes!


----------



## authenticplease

I think the population is greater than 2.......Poorville must be the best shod place on Earth!


----------



## thelittlestcin

I would love to grab a pair of the Lady Bow for a wedding I have to be in


----------



## LavenderIce

karwood said:


> I am loving the roccia lizard Fernandos!!!! I guess these are also NM exclusive.


 
I think the boutiques are getting them as well.  I believe Horatio will.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

authenticplease said:


> I think the population is greater than 2.......Poorville must be the best shod place on Earth!


 
I will join you all in poorville, with our fabulous shoes. Once of friends just finished telling me (again) that I have a problem....


----------



## lilmissb

authenticplease said:


> I think the population is greater than 2.......Poorville must be the best shod place on Earth!



Hehehehe, at least we have 3 people now! The place is booming!!!


----------



## compulsive

^Please count me in as #4 in Poorville lol.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

well the highlight in poorville is that we get to entertain ourselves by having fashion shows and photo shoots with our gorgeous CLs


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh wow! We're neighbors! I'm in Brokesville, the next town over!


----------



## lilmissb

^LOL ladies!!


----------



## regeens

So based on the census as of 16 January:

1.  Poorville: population 6 -- *naked, lilmiss, authentic, dezynr, compulsive, regeens*

2.  Brokesville: population 2 -- *jet*,* tuvili*

3.  Mega-Richville: population 1 -* Christian Louboutin*


----------



## tuvili

I'll join Jet, so she won't be alone.


----------



## authenticplease

, Regreens!

Maybe our HOA should be the CCLO, although that would take all the fun away!

Also, I went back to look at the photos I posted yesterday and Terrence listed the metallic python as an Altadama but it doesn't look like a double platform, does it?


----------



## carlinha

authenticplease said:


> , Regreens!
> 
> Maybe our HOA should be the CCLO, although that would take all the fun away!
> 
> Also, I went back to look at the photos I posted yesterday and Terrence listed the metallic python as an Altadama but it doesn't look like a double platform, does it?



is it the python one pictured with the biancas?

those are the forest green python VP (barneys has them also).  it does also come in AD (horatio)


----------



## savvysgirl

Lovelies, are green patent Biancas available now? Does anyone know where they are stocked? TIA!


----------



## authenticplease

Thanks Carlinha!  

Savvy- Jeffrey ATL has them in stock currently  You can ask for Terrence and he will take great care of you!  or email at keithbryan@comcast.net(this is the addy he always emails me photos from)


----------



## hya_been

So I'm in love with this turquoise patent colour, but is it available in any other styles?
http://www.barneys.com/Simple Pump/500385881,default,pd.html


----------



## Alice1979

hya_been said:


> So I'm in love with this turquoise patent colour, but is it available in any other styles?
> http://www.barneys.com/Simple Pump/500385881,default,pd.html


 
It's such a pretty color. I think it also comes in pigalle 120 like those in natassha's avi.


----------



## Rema85

Saw lots of patent turquoise in Brown Thomas today. It comes in an open toe style as well. I didn't take much notice of which style exactly it was (maybe HP ). It's a great pop of colour.


----------



## authenticplease

hya_been said:


> So I'm in love with this turquoise patent colour, but is it available in any other styles?
> http://www.barneys.com/Simple Pump/500385881,default,pd.html



I saw these on Barney.com earlier Hya......I was wondering the same thing!  The color is stunning!


----------



## lilmissb

regeens said:


> So based on the census as of 16 January:
> 
> 1. Poorville: population 6 -- naked, lilmiss, authentic, dezynr, compulsive, regeens
> 
> 2. Brokesville: population 2 -- jet, tuvili
> 
> 3. Mega-Richville: population 1 - Christian Louboutin



:lolots:


Me three, saw the turquoise yesterday and wondered if they'd bring out more fun styles in this colour.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you for the email address *authentic*. I'm going to do a quick search in the UK first but if not, i shall be contacting him! That green + Bianca = GORGEOUS!


----------



## angelie

i am ordering the 70mm simples in turq from the vegas btq. I believe horatio btq has the 90mm vp's


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

regeens said:


> So based on the census as of 16 January:
> 
> 1. Poorville: population 6 -- *naked, lilmiss, authentic, dezynr, compulsive, regeens*
> 
> 2. Brokesville: population 2 -- *jet*,* tuvili*
> 
> 3. Mega-Richville: population 1 -* Christian Louboutin*


 

Hahaha, love this. 

Off the topic, but I must share....two of my friends were out today to buy their first pairs of CLs. I was so excited for them, but bummed I wasn't able to go along. They went from Barneys, to Neimans, to Saks...where they both loved the black VPs but only one of them bought it since they wear the same size. Off they went to the CL boutique (no luck there). Next they came back to the Valley to check out Nordstrom and Neimans and still one sad friend with no CLs. She just text me "How is it that I have $900 to spend on CLs and I can't find a pair?" 
I am now searching for a perfect pair for her online


----------



## maria12judy

Hi Savvy,

Brown Thomas in Ireland have them - they are stunning! I know you're in the UK so shipping shouldn't be too much and customs wouldn't apply.

They do have very limited sizes at the moment (not sure which ones, not 40 anyway) but they're expecting more.




savvysgirl said:


> Lovelies, are green patent Biancas available now? Does anyone know where they are stocked? TIA!


----------



## lolitablue

For reference purposes, I tried the mint green VPs at NM and still used my old VP size!! Loved the color.  Actual color is more like the first picture.  It seems to be a great match with my darker skin!


Actual color


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the pics* lolita!*


----------



## sobe2009

^ Beautiful color, Lolita. Are u planing to get them?. Also, what color outfit, u think it would match the best. I really like them, not sure how much I could wear them.


----------



## compulsive

OMG *regeens*:lolots: That's so funny!

That turquoise and mint green color are gorrrrgeous!


----------



## lolitablue

sobe2009 said:


> ^ Beautiful color, Lolita. Are u planing to get them?. Also, what color outfit, u think it would match the best. I really like them, not sure how much I could wear them.


 
This pair is for weekends or casual Fridays at work! Definitely a Spring/Summer look!! Jeans or even a LBD!!  They could be the special pair that we all need!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Lolita*, they are gorgeous on you? Do you foresee them in your future?


----------



## Noegirl05

Lolita they look amazing on you!!! I absolutely love green soo


----------



## Chins4

hya_been said:


> So I'm in love with this turquoise patent colour, but is it available in any other styles?
> http://www.barneys.com/Simple Pump/500385881,default,pd.html


 
Saw it in the RonRon today in Harvey Nichols, Manchester for £385.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^  Oh wow! *Chins*, you naughty girl! I want!!!!


----------



## Chins4

:devil: he he he - they are SO your style


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*lolita *those look so fab on you!


----------



## authenticplease

lolitablue said:


> For reference purposes, I tried the mint green VPs at NM and still used my old VP size!! Loved the color.  Actual color is more like the first picture.  It seems to be a great match with my darker skin!



I love this color on you Lolita!  They are sooooo pretty!


----------



## rdgldy

*Lolita*, I can vouch for the gorgeousness of this green-they are amazing in real life!!!! Get them!


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh goodness ... VP, Bianca,VP, Bianca? Gorgeous *lolita*.


----------



## meggyg8r

this has probably been asked before but I couldn't find the answer.. does anyone know when the Poseidon is coming out?


----------



## regeens

Late Feb/Early March *Meggy.*  Am waiting for the Silver and/or Perle myself.

Post 4422: http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-479185-295.html#post13832495


----------



## meggyg8r

perfect, thank you *Regeens*! I don't know how I missed that. I hope Miami is getting them......


----------



## lilmissb

^Watch out shoes, *meggy's* back in action now that her wedding is done and she's hunting you down!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

meggyg8r said:


> perfect, thank you *Regeens*! I don't know how I missed that. I hope Miami is getting them......



they are...i think in two colors...or was it 3?  lol, i don't remember but it's available in 5 colors - gold, silver, aqua, lavender and pearle


----------



## meggyg8r

lilmissb said:


> ^Watch out shoes, *meggy's* back in action now that her wedding is done and she's hunting you down!!!



haha, YAY!


----------



## meggyg8r

sumnboutme said:


> they are...i think in two colors...or was it 3?  lol, i don't remember but it's available in 5 colors - gold, silver, aqua, lavender and pearle



oh, WONDERFUL! I would take any of those colors, really! hope they still have my size by the time I get there at the end of March!


----------



## LavenderIce

meggyg8r said:


> oh, WONDERFUL! I would take any of those colors, really! hope they still have my size by the time I get there at the end of March!


 
If not Miami, someone's gonna have it.  Here's a partial list of who is getting what and if anyone can add on, please do.

Horatio--Lavender, silver, gold
Madison--Aqua, pearl
LV--Aqua, pearl
SCP--Pearl, lavender
Robertson--??
Miami--??

The following brick and motar retailers are getting them as well, but please note, that not every location will receive them and those who are might not receive a complete size run.  

NM--silver, gold
Barneys--lavender, pearl
Saks--??
Nordstrom--silver


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

LavenderIce said:


> If not Miami, someone's gonna have it.  Here's a partial list of who is getting what and if anyone can add on, please do.
> 
> Horatio--Lavender, silver, gold
> Madison--Aqua, pearl
> LV--Aqua, pearl
> SCP--Pearl, lavender
> Robertson--??
> Miami--??
> 
> The following brick and motar retailers are getting them as well, but please note, that not every location will receive them and those who are might not receive a complete size run.
> 
> NM--silver, gold
> Barneys--lavender, pearl
> Saks--??
> Nordstrom--silver




I spoke to Poppy. At Robertson this past week.  They are getting aqua, gold and pearl.   I think Saks is getting silver.


----------



## carlinha

it's a POSEIDON EXPLOSION!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I spoke to Poppy. At Robertson this past week. They are getting aqua, gold and pearl. I think Saks is getting silver.


 
Thanks for the scoop *dezynr*!  I was hoping someone would chime in so that I can have a complete list.  The OCD in me was twitching that I didn't have all the info.  



carlinha said:


> it's a POSEIDON EXPLOSION!!!!


 
It certainly is!  As I saw more and more lookbooks I was surprised by how many retailers were going to receive them.


----------



## Nico3327

SCP is also getting silver and gold.



LavenderIce said:


> If not Miami, someone's gonna have it. Here's a partial list of who is getting what and if anyone can add on, please do.
> 
> Horatio--Lavender, silver, gold
> Madison--Aqua, pearl
> LV--Aqua, pearl
> SCP--Pearl, lavender
> Robertson--??
> Miami--??
> 
> The following brick and motar retailers are getting them as well, but please note, that not every location will receive them and those who are might not receive a complete size run.
> 
> NM--silver, gold
> Barneys--lavender, pearl
> Saks--??
> Nordstrom--silver


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks *nico*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I so wish Nordies was getting another color besides silver.   I have a million gift cards there!


----------



## Alice1979

This might be covered before, but poseidon is more like the hyper prive and not VP, right?


----------



## jancedtif

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I so wish Nordies was getting another color besides silver. I have a million gift cards there!


 
A million?!  Wanna share?


----------



## Nico3327

Yup!



Alice1979 said:


> This might be covered before, but poseidon is more like the hyper prive and not VP, right?


----------



## meggyg8r

LavenderIce said:


> If not Miami, someone's gonna have it. Here's a partial list of who is getting what and if anyone can add on, please do.
> 
> Horatio--Lavender, silver, gold
> Madison--Aqua, pearl
> LV--Aqua, pearl
> SCP--Pearl, lavender
> Robertson--??
> Miami--??
> 
> The following brick and motar retailers are getting them as well, but please note, that not every location will receive them and those who are might not receive a complete size run.
> 
> NM--silver, gold
> Barneys--lavender, pearl
> Saks--??
> Nordstrom--silver


 
Yeeeeeah but I really wanna get it at the Miami Boutique! 

I emailed them about the colors they are getting in. I'll post here when they get back to me!


----------



## savvysgirl

Just incase any UK girls want to know ... UK boutiques arent getting green patent Biancas. Just going to check the concession stores, just incase!

ETA - Harrods isnt either.


----------



## meggyg8r

FYI- just heard from Miami and they are getting the Poseidon in Aqua and Pearl. They are only getting one size run per color. They still aren't sure when they are coming in though.


----------



## Alice1979

Nico3327 said:


> Yup!


 
Thanks Nico.

The question now is what color


----------



## Nico3327

Ha ha, I know!  I am on the waitlist for silver, gold, and lavender...



Alice1979 said:


> Thanks Nico.
> 
> The question now is what color


----------



## meggyg8r

Yeah! The Poseidon is coming in great colors.. I like all of them!


----------



## savvysgirl

maria12judy said:


> Hi Savvy,
> 
> Brown Thomas in Ireland have them - they are stunning! I know you're in the UK so shipping shouldn't be too much and customs wouldn't apply.
> 
> They do have very limited sizes at the moment (not sure which ones, not 40 anyway) but they're expecting more.


 
Just saw your post! Thank you for the info. Just calling now!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jancedtif said:


> A million?!  Wanna share?




Lol ok maybe not a million, definitley enough for 1/2 a pair.  Hahahahaha.  


Wow Miami is only getting one of each size per color? That stinks!


----------



## sumnboutme

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Lol ok maybe not a million, definitley enough for 1/2 a pair.  Hahahahaha.
> 
> 
> Wow Miami is only getting one of each size per color? That stinks!



i think most of them are initially...since it's a higher price point, they usually gauge interest before they order more...just like the VGs


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Good to know thanks *sum* !


----------



## vuittonamour

_Danielle_ said:


> Titi 120 Panama straw pumps


 
i'm looking at getting these, does anyone think they might get *really* dirty though? that is my main concern...

some straw items though have a sheen on them that can resist dirt but i haven't seen these in person. can anyone vouch?


----------



## sumnboutme

vuittonamour said:


> i'm looking at getting these, does anyone think they might get *really* dirty though? that is my main concern...
> 
> some straw items though have a sheen on them that can resist dirt but i haven't seen these in person. can anyone vouch?



it's like a linen-like material...will def get dirty if not scotchguard-ed (lol, is that even a word?)....


----------



## sumnboutme

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Good to know thanks *sum* !



the boutiques have lists...i'm the list for the Toisson and i'm hoping they won't get here til march coz i'm away for the month of Feb


----------



## meggyg8r

sumnboutme said:


> i think most of them are initially...since it's a higher price point, they usually gauge interest before they order more...just like the VGs




Well I hope there's no interest or a lot cause I want to be able to see and try on my size when I'm there at the end of March!


----------



## regeens

I'm in the same boat with you *meggy*. I can only try them on end of March/beginning of April.  Fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## meggyg8r

regeens said:


> I'm in the same boat with you *meggy*. I can only try them on end of March/beginning of April.  Fingers crossed for both of us.



Keeping both hands crossed, one for each of us!  I just can't order these without trying them on, not for that much $$. I also REALLY want to buy something when I am at the boutique as opposed to ordering and having something shipped to me just because I don't live near a boutique and hardly ever get to go. Once I get the experience I won't mind ordering over the phone


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ Yea I wanted to do that too ... but I succumed to the pressure..boo!

Now I just need to find something else to buy


----------



## meggyg8r

I am gonna remain strong with this one. $1200 is just too much to part with to not be able to have the purchase go like I want! Just hope it all works out!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ True ... the whole last pair available at any store kind of got me ... ush:


Oh well maybe they will carry the Jessicas!


----------



## meggyg8r

Haha yeah. I'm taking the attitude "if it's not meant to be, it's not meant to be." It's a sign if they aren't there that I shouldn't be spending the money! And I love the Jessicas but they will never work for me. My calves will be too big!

I'm hoping that if the Poseidons don't work out that there will be something else there that blows my mind!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^^ but wouldn't you be KILLED with regret?!?!


----------



## CatNZ

good thing Poseidon's coming out in feb/march, because my CC's really screaming at me atm, yet that pair'll NEED to fit on the card somehow 

so, is there any swatch or indication what the colours look like?  think we've seen lavender and silver(or pearle?) posted in the pics only thread...  I'm keen to see aqua!


----------



## meggyg8r

Nope. I really shouldn't really be spending that much money, even though I've saved enough up, so I'm taking it as a sign if they aren't there, it's not meant to be. I will fall in love with something else, I always do!


----------



## meggyg8r

CatNZ said:


> good thing Poseidon's coming out in feb/march, because my CC's really screaming at me atm, yet that pair'll NEED to fit on the card somehow
> 
> so, is there any swatch or indication what the colours look like?  think we've seen lavender and silver(or pearle?) posted in the pics only thread...  I'm keen to see aqua!



You can see what the colors look like on christianlouboutin.com

ETA: They only have 3 colors online but aqua is one of them. Gold and silver are the others.


----------



## sumnboutme

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^^ but wouldn't you be KILLED with regret?!?!



lol...u are bad...


----------



## meggyg8r

haha, she so is!


----------



## lilmissb

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you *meggy* & *regeens!!!*

I'm sure you'll find _something_ to buy *naked!!* 

I might have to check it out but I've got the VG so I should not be tempted by them...


----------



## CatNZ

meggyg8r said:


> You can see what the colors look like on christianlouboutin.com
> 
> ETA: They only have 3 colors online but aqua is one of them. Gold and silver are the others.




ha, how stupid am I to forget checking the site 

the aqua's cute, but ehhhhh... rather go for pearle orr lavender


----------



## meggyg8r

CatNZ said:


> ha, how stupid am I to forget checking the site
> 
> the aqua's cute, but ehhhhh... rather go for pearle orr lavender



Haha, that's funny you say that--I think aqua is my favorite!


----------



## meggyg8r

lilmissb said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you *meggy* & *regeens!!!*
> 
> I'm sure you'll find _something_ to buy *naked!!*
> 
> I might have to check it out but I've got the VG so I should not be tempted by them...



Thanks T  And yeah, I could see these being in the same category as the VGs.


----------



## CatNZ

meggyg8r said:


> Haha, that's funny you say that--I think aqua is my favorite!



lol don't get me wrong, I do like my CLs bright & colourful   but gotta consider balancing out the colour spectrum of my collection   and by the looks of things, the pastel section needs a boost!


----------



## meggyg8r

CatNZ said:


> lol don't get me wrong, I do like my CLs bright & colourful   but gotta consider balancing out the colour spectrum of my collection   and by the looks of things, the pastel section needs a boost!



Haha, oh I know, everyone has their own likes and collection needs! I think I'd love the pearl, lavender, or aqua. Silver and gold are gorgeous too but I don't need them in my collection! So I hear ya! You can't go wrong with any of these!


----------



## lilmissb

*meggy* I have my toes and fingers crossed that I don't suddenly want them!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

meggyg8r said:


> Haha, oh I know, everyone has their own likes and collection needs! I think I'd love the pearl, lavender, or aqua. Silver and gold are gorgeous too but I don't need them in my collection! So I hear ya! You can't go wrong with any of these!



i want all of them but in Toisson...stupid money tree isn't growing though


----------



## CatNZ

if push comes to shove, I'd take Poseidon in any colour   I just like the scales


----------



## meggyg8r

CatNZ said:


> if push comes to shove, I'd take Poseidon in any colour   I just like the scales




Haha, I hear you. I  them all!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sumnboutme said:


> i want all of them but in Toisson...stupid money tree isn't growing though


 
what color are you getting *sumn? *I'm kind of loving the ones on your blog


----------



## sumnboutme

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> what color are you getting *sumn? *I'm kind of loving the ones on your blog



i'm on the list for Pearle and Lavender...   i can't wait til the stores get them...   are you getting some too?  there's another style that's available in the scales but I forgot which...


----------



## Alice1979

^Ron rons? I don't think they're called Ron rons but they look like it.


----------



## sumnboutme

Alice1979 said:


> ^Ron rons? I don't think they're called Ron rons but they look like it.



those are the Toissons (what i'm getting)...there's another one according to the book...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sumnboutme said:


> i'm on the list for Pearle and Lavender...  i can't wait til the stores get them...  are you getting some too? there's another style that's available in the scales but I forgot which...


 
i like the pearle and lavender too ... I don't know if I'm getting them

Too many shoes on the list already ... I will wait and see what yours look like first


----------



## sumnboutme

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> i like the pearle and lavender too ... I don't know if I'm getting them
> 
> Too many shoes on the list already ... *I will wait and see what yours look like first*



sounds like a plan


----------



## meggyg8r

I wanna know what that 3rd style is!!! I love the Toisson and Poseidon so I'm sure I'd love the 3rd as well!


----------



## jancedtif

Ladies, *Asha* just posted pics Toisson or Poseidon of the in the Spring/Resort thread.


----------



## sumnboutme

jancedtif said:


> Ladies, *Asha* just posted pics Toisson or Poseidon of the in the Spring/Resort thread.



Poseidon!!!  in aqua!!!  i wonder if they're getting them in already!!  i'm so excited...lol


----------



## meggyg8r

aghhhhh yay! and also I'm sad--I didn't want them to come out so soon!! blah!


----------



## regeens

Here's an older post from CCKL on the different variations of the Poison, I mean, Poseidon:



CCKL said:


> I was at SCP again today to look over the book. I only remember a few details since there was just too much:
> 
> Poseidon: SCP is getting Silver and Gold, Robertson is getting Aqua and Pearle, and Horatio is getting Lavender ($1195)
> 
> Toison (Poseidon-esque Ron Ron): Only SCP is getting this and they will have them in Pearle and Lavender ($995)
> 
> Plummage (Poseidon-esque You You??): Only Madison is getting this and they will have them in Silver and Pearle ($995)
> 
> Poseidon-esque Samira: Only Madison is getting this and they will have them in Gold and Anthracite ($1065)
> 
> Double check to be sure of the info above but this is what I scribbled down



PS. I also realised going through the New CLs Photos that I chatted in that thread.  Deepest apologies.  I got too excited with the metallic-ish ADs.


----------



## ashakes

No, those are just spy pics. I spoke with the boutique on Saturday and there was nothing new other than what I posted and stated was available currently at the boutique.  The others were just teasers.


----------



## meggyg8r

regeens said:


> Here's an older post from CCKL on the different variations of the Poison, I mean, Poseidon:
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I also realised going through the New CLs Photos that I chatted in that thread.  Deepest apologies.  I got too excited with the metallic-ish ADs.



Oooh thanks for bumping that, *Regeens*!! Perfect!


----------



## meggyg8r

ashakes said:


> No, those are just spy pics. I spoke with the boutique on Saturday and there was nothing new other than what I posted and stated was available currently at the boutique.  The others were just teasers.



Good to know--thanks for the pics, Asha!


----------



## sumnboutme

ashakes said:


> No, those are just spy pics. I spoke with the boutique on Saturday and there was nothing new other than what I posted and stated was available currently at the boutique.  The others were just teasers.



whew....thanks *Asha*!!!  for the intel and the pics...


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks for the spy shots *Asha*!


----------



## sumnboutme

regeens said:


> Here's an older post from CCKL on the different variations of the Poison, I mean, Poseidon:



lol...thanks *regeens*...


----------



## dreachick2384

Asha, were those lime green vp's you posted? Any intel on those?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Thanks for the pics *Asha!!!!! *OMG the Aqua Poseidon , now I just need to see the Pearle.


----------



## CCKL

wow, I just called up with this chatty/dangerous thread - POSEIDON EXPLOSION was right, *Carla*!

I'm trying to be strong but I think I'll get weak once these start showing up in reveal threads   Esp if anyone gets the Pearl Poseidon....


----------



## meggyg8r

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Thanks for the pics *Asha!!!!! *OMG the Aqua Poseidon , now I just need to see the Pearle.


 
I think it was posted in the Spring 2010 thread but here is the photo Miami sent me.


----------



## moshi_moshi

meggyg8r said:


> I think it was posted in the Spring 2010 thread but here is the photo Miami sent me.


 
thank god those won't be in stores by the time i get down there this weekend..... if they were i don't think i could be held responsible for my actions


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

meggyg8r said:


> I think it was posted in the Spring 2010 thread but here is the photo Miami sent me.


 
Thanks *meggy! *I didn't realize this was the pearle, it looked like silver to me.  I love it! which means I'm in big trouble!


----------



## meggyg8r

moshi_moshi said:


> thank god those won't be in stores by the time i get down there this weekend..... if they were i don't think i could be held responsible for my actions


 
Hahaha.. I hear ya! It's gorgeous!


----------



## meggyg8r

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Thanks *meggy! *I didn't realize this was the pearle, it looked like silver to me.  I love it! which means I'm in big trouble!


 
At first glance it does look silver. But you can see the pinkish greenish purplish tones too.. just gorgeous! I'm in big trouble too!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*dezy* - if you look at both photos next to each other you can def tell the differences..the silver is more like the VGs...and like *meggy* said the pearle has a bunch of different colors... i am so needing a pair!


----------



## Noegirl05

Do we know how much these are gonna retail?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Isn't it $1195 or something?


----------



## compulsive

Am I the only one who isn't crazy about the Poseidon/Toisson? (At least for right now?)


----------



## Noegirl05

I would love gold or pearl!


----------



## Butterfly*

compulsive said:


> Am I the only one who isn't crazy about the Poseidon/Toisson? (At least for right now?)


I feel ya. The second I saw a pic, I thought I NEEDED to have them, but now, not so much...unless they came in a 140! 

The pearls are super pretty and I can't wait to see what the aquas and lavender look like... 

Same here, I may be letting them pass, but ya never know...seeing some pics can change everything!


----------



## compulsive

^I feel the exact same way! We'll see what happens when the ladies start modeling them  You are the queen of platforms!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Thanks girls.   I really wish I could make myself not want them.   DH just got use to $895 being a "normal" price for CLs.  $1195 might just push him over the edge.


----------



## meggyg8r

Noegirl05 said:


> Do we know how much these are gonna retail?


 
They are $1195.


----------



## meggyg8r

Butterfly* said:


> I feel ya. The second I saw a pic, I thought I NEEDED to have them, but now, not so much...unless they came in a 140!
> 
> The pearls are super pretty and I can't wait to see what the aquas and lavender look like...
> 
> Same here, I may be letting them pass, but ya never know...seeing some pics can change everything!


 
There's a photo of the aqua on the CL website!

I wonder if the lavender color is the same as the color we've seen the Toissons pictured in? I would imagine they are probably pretty similar.


----------



## sumnboutme

meggyg8r said:


> There's a photo of the aqua on the CL website!
> 
> *I wonder if the lavender color is the same as the color we've seen the Toissons pictured in? I would imagine they are probably pretty similar.*



Yup, same.


----------



## lilmissb

compulsive said:


> Am I the only one who isn't crazy about the Poseidon/Toisson? (At least for right now?)


You're not alone, I don't really like them either. Plus I have the VG...


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> You're not alone, I don't really like them either. Plus I have the VG...



hahahaha i was gonna say the same exact thing... maybe it's cuz we have the VGs, and it's similar?  

of course my mind *could* change when i see it modelled on people (studded VPs anyone?)


----------



## sumnboutme

^i actually missed out on the VG so this is my replacement   i didn't like them until it was too late and my size was gone....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

sumnboutme said:


> ^i actually missed out on the VG so this is my replacement   i didn't like them until it was too late and my size was gone....



I totally agree with you! I feel the same way.


----------



## lilmissb

carlinha said:


> hahahaha i was gonna say the same exact thing... maybe it's cuz we have the VGs, and it's similar?
> 
> of course my mind *could* change when i see it modelled on people (studded VPs anyone?)


TOTALLY!!! I have my fingers crossed I don't suddenly want the toissons in aqua or lavender. They pose the most threat right now.



sumnboutme said:


> ^i actually missed out on the VG so this is my replacement  i didn't like them until it was too late and my size was gone....


I was VERY lucky to find my size on the bay and I just *had* to have them. Not a bargain but well worth it even if they kill my feet.


----------



## meggyg8r

sumnboutme said:


> Yup, same.



So exciting! It's sooooo pretty!


----------



## meggyg8r

lilmissb said:


> You're not alone, I don't really like them either. Plus I have the VG...





carlinha said:


> hahahaha i was gonna say the same exact thing... maybe it's cuz we have the VGs, and it's similar?
> 
> of course my mind *could* change when i see it modelled on people (studded VPs anyone?)



Well phooey on you and you!


----------



## lilmissb

^  It could all change once we see YOU model it sweets!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

lilmissb said:


> ^  It could all change once we see YOU model it sweets!!!



Hehe  Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roussel

I'm curious about these apple green VPs.


----------



## rdgldy

I adore this color~~


----------



## meggyg8r

Yeah, that green is so fun!!


----------



## hya_been

Chins4 said:


> Saw it in the RonRon today in Harvey Nichols, Manchester for £385.



Thanks *Chins *now that I know it exists in the Ron Ron, hmmm what to do...


----------



## ilovecocohanel

CCKL said:


> Posting spy pics from SCP party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Poseidon - they're actually HPs, NOT VPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Poseidon




OMG! Love the Gold Poseidon...Modelling pics make me want it more then ever


----------



## thithi

those are hot!!  i wish they were hps though.... too high!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

they are Hp's


----------



## meggyg8r

I think she meant "weren't"


----------



## CCKL

lol, poseidon seems to have taken over this thread...

I'm hoping I wont love them but I think I will...I esp want to see the Pearl


----------



## savvysgirl

I have to stay away from this thread. I want every green shoe i see posted! I have a thing for green at the mo i think. 

On another note, i enquired about Frutti Fruttis today. Arriving at Mount St in the next few weeks.


----------



## brintee

^^NOoooo way! Did you ask how much??


----------



## savvysgirl

I sent an email after closing hours to get the price :shame:


----------



## brintee

Well, im glad to know where they will be, but will you let me know of the price of these lovelies??  I am in love with the white nabuck python!!! 



savvysgirl said:


> I sent an email after closing hours to get the price :shame:


----------



## savvysgirl

Of course sweets. Gorgeous arent they. I have to admit im not a massive fan of the leopard fluff ... a little random! (if they are the same colour way as Zoe's) Have you done a search in the US yet?


----------



## sumnboutme

savvysgirl said:


> Of course sweets. Gorgeous arent they. I* have to admit im not a massive fan of the leopard fluff* ... a little random! (if they are the same colour way as Zoe's) Have you done a search in the US yet?



yeah, if they chopped that leopard fluff off, i think it'd be prettier


----------



## savvysgirl

Hahaha!! MUCH prettier!


----------



## Chins4

hya_been said:


> Thanks *Chins *now that I know it exists in the Ron Ron, hmmm what to do...



You know you want them


----------



## brintee

I actually like it for some reason. lol I havent searched at all, just because I havent been feeling good and have been lazy. Ill probably send out some emails in the morning 



savvysgirl said:


> Of course sweets. Gorgeous arent they. I have to admit im not a massive fan of the leopard fluff ... a little random! (if they are the same colour way as Zoe's) Have you done a search in the US yet?


----------



## meggyg8r

I like the leopard part too, *Brintee*!


----------



## brintee

Glad to know im not alone  



meggyg8r said:


> I like the leopard part too, *Brintee*!


----------



## indypup

I kind of think the leopard piece makes the shoe.  The more I see it the more I love it!


----------



## lilmissb

I'll put another vote in for not liking that ridiculous piece of leopard fur! Less leopard more python!


----------



## meggyg8r

indypup said:


> I kind of think the leopard piece makes the shoe.  The more I see it the more I love it!



Same here!


----------



## ashakes

I don't remember where I found those pics. I found them a while ago and kept on forgetting to post. And, I also forgot to ask the boutique today about that green.  

Frutti Frutti has not arrived in the US yet, but they are expected. One of my SAs told me Horatio is getting the black version and Vegas is getting the white.

And, I'm going to go post a few new ones in the picture thread now.

ETA:  I can post some better pics of the multi ADs when mine arrive. I already have them in the NP from this season and from several seasons ago, but I can't resist a fun shoe in the AD. LOL


----------



## meaghan<3

*asha*-  I LOVE the glitter AD!  They are amazing!!!  Thanks for all of the pictures!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the pics *Asha!* The yolandas look interesting.


----------



## surlygirl

meaghan<3 said:


> *asha*-  I LOVE the glitter AD!  They are amazing!!!  Thanks for all of the pictures!



aaaahhh! me, too. so, so pretty!


----------



## compulsive

Thanks for the pics *asha*! Always a sucker for glitter 

Does anyone know who's getting the White Nabuck Python Lady Lynch??


----------



## purplepinky

Thank you Ashakes for the pics of the Glitter AD's....my question is what does the AD stand for? TIA ladies!


----------



## meggyg8r

AD = Alta Dama

*Asha*, thanks for the photos, as always!! Those glitter ADs are gorgeous!!!


----------



## meaghan<3

purplepinky said:


> Thank you Ashakes for the pics of the Glitter AD's....my question is what does the AD stand for? TIA ladies!



Altadama


----------



## sumnboutme

compulsive said:


> Thanks for the pics *asha*! Always a sucker for glitter
> 
> Does anyone know who's getting the White Nabuck Python Lady Lynch??



not me, but i'd like to know too...and if it'll also be available in other colors (i.e. gray nabuck python)


----------



## lilmissb

I love the grey nabuck...after my ban of course!


----------



## indypup

Ahh, I've been waiting for a glitter AD!  But oddly enough, I think my favorites are the luggage Biancas.  I love how wearable they are.


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you for the lovely eye candy* Asha*!  For anyone interested the Yolanda is $795.


----------



## indypup

I looooove the black patent Yolanda.  Must try them on soon!

But I do not get the Tres Decollete... at all.  I don't even know if it's one of those that will look amazing on.


----------



## jancedtif

^  I think I love Tres Decollete!  Too bad it's a 120 w/o a platform.


----------



## ceseeber

I am so loving the Pique Cire, if anyone happens to go to Horatio, please try them on for me and let me know how the comfort level and sizing goes...thanks 
I'm such a sucker for black leather and the wooden stacked heel


----------



## sumnboutme

ceseeber said:


> I am so loving the Pique Cire, if anyone happens to go to Horatio, please try them on for me and let me know how the comfort level and sizing goes...thanks
> I'm such a sucker for black leather and the wooden stacked heel



i love those too!  but in luggage


----------



## ceseeber

sumnboutme said:


> i love those too! but in luggage


 

see, I like the luggage too, but just wish the stacked heel had more of a contrast color....gosh I hope they make it to sales.
if i remember correctly, a tpf'er did a DIY on a woiden stacked heel and darken it, oh geez what I'm thinking, why mess with perfection!?!


----------



## indypup

*Jance*, I'm thinking that it will be one of those that I'll like once it's on my foot.  Until then... 

I am dying over the Pique Cire in Luggage!  So, why is it not spring yet?  Hmmm???


----------



## jancedtif

^I love the Yolanda too!!! Love, love, love it!


----------



## indypup

YES, I must have a pair!  I want colors though, like red.  I don't like having too many black shoes.

Mmmm, navy patent would be divine.


----------



## Alice1979

I love the Yolanda too...  And I love the pique in the beige/bone color that used to be on saks website.


----------



## ceseeber

ceseeber said:


> see, I like the luggage too, but just wish the stacked heel had more of a contrast color....gosh I hope they make it to sales.
> if i remember correctly, a tpf'er did a DIY on a woiden stacked heel and darken it, oh geez what I'm thinking, why mess with perfection!?!


 

luggage is nice, but now I really, really want red!


----------



## PANda_USC

^*cesseber*, those would look so hot on you!!! Red is such a fierce color, ^_^


----------



## carlinha

*cesee* & *indypup*, st. honore has the Pique Cire in red leather and wooden heel available at the store now


----------



## erinmiyu

jancedtif said:


> ^  I think I love Tres Decollete!  Too bad it's a 120 w/o a platform.


saks has it listed as 100mm, fyi.

i really love this shoe and am thinking about the nude.


----------



## ceseeber

carlinha said:


> *cesee* & *indypup*, st. honore has the Pique Cire in red leather and wooden heel available at the store now


----------



## sunny2

Does anyone know what kind of exotic shoes NM or BG has if they received any?


----------



## carlinha

ceseeber said:


>



not to enable or anything, but i think you would really ROCK these shoes...


----------



## ceseeber

yes, that does qualify as enabling!


----------



## CCKL

AHHHHHHHHHHHh!!!  I'm dying...must have the glitter ADs and the Yolandas!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly*

^ I know, *CCKL*! The multi glitter ADs are so pretty!

^^ I hope you get them *cesee*! They sure are cute!



meggyg8r said:


> There's a photo of the aqua on the CL website!


Oh really?! *off to check*  Thanks, *Meggy*!


----------



## sumnboutme

the red


----------



## Butterfly*

*cesee* - we should both get them and be shoe twins!


----------



## Aikandy

i recently saw the poiseidon in their look book.  Watersnake simples, and metallic python flats and HPs in NM Tysons Corner.  


sunny2 said:


> Does anyone know what kind of exotic shoes NM or BG has if they received any?


----------



## mychillywilly

glitter AD!!  I hope my size is still available tomorrow... Thanks ashake for posting.


----------



## lilmissb

I think I've already said but the yolandoas look exciting. A single platform rather than double like the banana and bianca.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Loving the glitter ADs!!!!! Someone needs to get these and post modeling pics soon!!!!


----------



## elfgirl

Another plea for any word on the 2-tone Luly...

Since the Spring line seems to be slowly making it's way into the boutiques, I thought I'd ask again.  These *will *become my UHG if they ever make an appearance off the runway...


----------



## rdgldy

ceseeber said:


> luggage is nice, but now I really, really want red!



Oh, I really love these too, especially in red.


----------



## ashakes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Loving the glitter ADs!!!!! Someone needs to get these and post modeling pics soon!!!!



I got them so I will try to post pics this weekend. They probably came today, but I am not home to check.


----------



## CCKL

^^can't wait to see!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

oooooo I can't wait to see *ashakes *


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhhhh, I can't wait to see pics Asha... they are STUNNING!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Has anyone seen or tried the mater claudes that Ashakes posted in the non-chatting new CL thread? They look odd in that photo, but looked adorable in the Nordies lookbook pics. I borrowed Ashakes pic.


----------



## tresjoliex

^I wanna know too!! 

Is there a way to make the picture bigger?


----------



## kittenslingerie

tresjoliex said:


> ^I wanna know too!!
> 
> Is there a way to make the picture bigger?



The same pic is in the New CL's no chatting thread and enlarges. I called the Madison boutique where the pic came from. They said they are gorgeous IRL and fit true to your CL size, so I ordered them. They will arrive nest week and I'll post pics in the lower CL thread. They say 70mm in the other thread, but Madison boutique confirmed that they are 85mm, but feel like 70 with the platform.


----------



## indypup

carlinha said:


> *cesee* & *indypup*, st. honore has the Pique Cire in red leather and wooden heel available at the store now


 
(cue sex and the city) HELLO, LOVER!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

elfgirl said:


> Another plea for any word on the 2-tone Luly...
> 
> Since the Spring line seems to be slowly making it's way into the boutiques, I thought I'd ask again. These *will *become my UHG if they ever make an appearance off the runway...


 
Oooo, yeah definitely need these if they ever come around!!


----------



## sumnboutme

i want the lilac luly!!!  (in addition to everything else I want of course :shame


----------



## Alice1979

Do we already have a pic of the lilac luly?


----------



## sumnboutme

Alice1979 said:


> Do we already have a pic of the lilac luly?



yup, in the other thread 

or here:


----------



## Alice1979

OMG, lilac luly...  me want!!!


----------



## chelleybelley

omg ... glitter ADs... ahhhh..


----------



## sumnboutme

Alice1979 said:


> OMG, lilac luly...  me want!!!



i know!  they look like 140s but i'm hoping they really are 160s   i'm trying them on Sunday...


----------



## Alice1979

sumnboutme said:


> i know! they look like 140s but i'm hoping they really are 160s  i'm trying them on Sunday...


 
You're trying them on? Could you please let me know the sizing, pretty please? Which store has them and do you know the price? Sorry for the questions, but I really like them


----------



## sumnboutme

Alice1979 said:


> You're trying them on? Could you please let me know the sizing, pretty please? Which store has them and do you know the price? Sorry for the questions, but I really like them



The pic is from CL in West Hollywood and i think they're $995.  I'm going to give you an update after I've tried them on...and if possible, better pics coz the one they sent isn't that great


----------



## Alice1979

sumnboutme said:


> The pic is from CL in West Hollywood and i think they're $995. I'm going to give you an update after I've tried them on...and if possible, better pics coz the one they sent isn't that great


 
Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## elfgirl

Alice1979 said:


> You're trying them on? *Could you please let me know the sizing, pretty please?* Which store has them and do you know the price? Sorry for the questions, but I really like them



I just got my Black Lulys today and they fit me TTS.  (They're 37.5--I can do an insole measure for you if that'll help.)  They are amazingly comfortable. With just a tiny bit of stretch in the toes, they'll be one of the most comfortable shoes I own.  

Now if only the two-tone version would ever become available...


----------



## sumnboutme

elfgirl said:


> I just got my Black Lulys today and they fit me TTS.  (They're 37.5--I can do an insole measure for you if that'll help.)  They are amazingly comfortable. With just a tiny bit of stretch in the toes, they'll be one of the most comfortable shoes I own.
> 
> Now if only the two-tone version would ever become available...



did you get the 140s or 160s?  thanks!


----------



## elfgirl

sumnboutme said:


> did you get the 140s or 160s?  thanks!



They're 140s.


----------



## maianh_8686

I just called and asked about the Lilac Luly. Lol *sumn* they're so beautiful i cant wait  ... Anyway, Janine told me that they run true to size in your CL size.  I wear 36.5 in Rolando, so it'd be 36.5 in the Luly.  Also asked her about the height, she confirmed that they're really 160mm.  They're very limited in that color, so act fast if you're in love with them


----------



## sumnboutme

maianh_8686 said:


> I just called and asked about the Lilac Luly. Lol *sumn* they're so beautiful i cant wait  ... Anyway, Janine told me that they run true to size in your CL size.  I wear 36.5 in Rolando, so it'd be 36.5 in the Luly.  Also asked her about the height, she confirmed that they're really 160mm.  They're very limited in that color, so act fast if you're in love with them



Kristyne told me half size down from old VP   i guess i'll find out on Sunday...


----------



## savvysgirl

They are gorgeous *sumn*. I think you should be adding those beauties to your collection


----------



## tresjoliex

kittenslingerie said:


> The same pic is in the New CL's no chatting thread and enlarges. I called the Madison boutique where the pic came from. They said they are gorgeous IRL and fit true to your CL size, so I ordered them. They will arrive nest week and I'll post pics in the lower CL thread. They say 70mm in the other thread, but Madison boutique confirmed that they are 85mm, but feel like 70 with the platform.



Yes, I believe they are called Mater Claude *85*. I can't wait to see them. What color did you order!?


----------



## sumnboutme

savvysgirl said:


> They are gorgeous *sumn*. I think you should be adding those beauties to your collection



bad *savvy*...


----------



## kittenslingerie

tresjoliex said:


> Yes, I believe they are called Mater Claude *85*. I can't wait to see them. What color did you order!?



Black patent. I don't care for lavender, but if they would have had coral or nude...


----------



## LavenderIce

sumnboutme said:


> Kristyne told me half size down from old VP  i guess i'll find out on Sunday...


 
Good luck sumn!  Let us know how they work out for you.


----------



## sumnboutme

LavenderIce said:


> Good luck sumn!  Let us know how they work out for you.



*maianh_8686* bought my (our) size already but i'm hoping they have other colors i can try on 

edit:  at least i think it was her, hahaha...


----------



## LavenderIce

Y*Our* size is gone?  :cry:  Ooh, yeah, let us know what other colors are available and try on other sizes close to our size.


----------



## sumnboutme

LavenderIce said:


> Y*Our* size is gone?  :cry:  Ooh, yeah, let us know what other colors are available and try on other sizes close to our size.



will do...i'l report back on Sunday as to colors and size!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks sumn!  Thanks for the pic too.  I didn't think much of the Luly until I saw that picture.  I'm going to have to rethink my SS2010 list.


----------



## lilmissb

Can't wait for an update!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*sum *I love the Lilac Lulys, you have to get them!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Anyone know the pricing on the planets?


----------



## CMP86

What do the planets look like? If only I could afford the Luly's they would be mine. I love the lilac but I really don't wear purple so I would get the black.


----------



## maianh_8686

sumnboutme said:


> *maianh_8686* bought my (our) size already but i'm hoping they have other colors i can try on
> 
> edit:  at least i think it was her, hahaha...



CONGRATS!!!! I bought mine this afternoon too  ... But have to wait until next week to see.. Plz update this Sunday when you go there to try pleaseeee 

edit:  oops... i thought u said that you bought them... sorry... so u also wear 36.5???


----------



## lilmissb

The planets are the thong like flats.


----------



## CMP86

Thanks lilmiss!


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> The planets are the thong like flats.



595, i think....


----------



## carlinha

hi guys,

does anyone know who will be carrying the annees folles?  and in what colorways?  retail price?  you know, for research purposes


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks* DZ!* Same price as the jessicas hey? And similar to the almeria...decisions, decisions....

I'd like to know about the annees folles too.


----------



## Chins4

carlinha said:


> hi guys,
> 
> does anyone know who will be carrying the annees folles? and in what colorways? retail price? you know, for research purposes


 
NM will be carrying them in black/gold and silver/anthracite colourways for $1095


----------



## lilmissb

Silve/anthra combo??!!!


----------



## thithi

omg, those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## regeens

I'm intrigued by the silver/anthra combo....


----------



## savvysgirl

I'm probably being really daft but i cant find the pic of the new watersnake NP's. I'm sure someone posted a piccie somewhere but i cant find it! Does anyone know where it is?!! I'm sure i didnt imagine it!


----------



## lilmissb

^ I haven't seen them either *savvs*


----------



## savvysgirl

Maybe i'm going crazy but i swear i've seen a pic soon and i'm almost certain *rdgldy* said she quite liked them too!


----------



## carlinha

thanks for the info *chins*!   i still love that black/gold combo... but the cream/gold and silver/anthra combo are beautiful as well!!!!

here you go my dears...

currently at the BH boutique


----------



## rilokiley

ooh, I love the Annees Folles, especially in the cream/gold!   Now THAT would be a shoe I would totally get.  Is it 120 w/o a platform?


----------



## carlinha

rilokiley said:


> ooh, I love the Annees Folles, especially in the cream/gold!   Now THAT would be a shoe I would totally get.  Is it 120 w/o a platform?



*rilo* i think it has a little hidden platform... so i think the overall heel height is 140mm, but i am not sure about this... just from what it looks like to me.


----------



## ashakes

savvysgirl said:


> I'm probably being really daft but i cant find the pic of the new watersnake NP's. I'm sure someone posted a piccie somewhere but i cant find it! Does anyone know where it is?!! I'm sure i didnt imagine it!



I had originally posted them in the "Nude VP" thread, but that was moved to the shopping subforum and I forgot to repost the pics in the "New CLs" thread. 

Thanks Carlinha for reposting.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you for the piccie *carla*! 

*Asha*, I knew you had posted a piccie somewhere but couldnt remember where it was!


----------



## brintee

Does anyone know if NM carries the Jessicas??


----------



## rilokiley

carlinha said:


> *rilo* i think it has a little hidden platform... so i think the overall heel height is 140mm, but i am not sure about this... just from what it looks like to me.




Thanks, *carlinha*!  That might be a little too high for me :shame:


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the pic! I hadn't seen it before.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Hey girls! For everyone interested in the lady claudes in fire opal, they have started to trickle into the Neiman Marcus stores! A handful of the stores should have a few sizes by the end of this week!*


----------



## Butterfly*

sumnboutme said:


> yup, in the other thread
> 
> or here:


Thanks sumn! 

I don't know if it's the photo or my pc, but I don't see any hint of lilac at all  They pretty much look 'nude'


----------



## PANda_USC

*butterfly*, on my computer too! I'm sure it's just the lighting in the photo.


----------



## carlinha

*e* there's too much flash, it's getting washed out...


----------



## Butterfly*

Thanks *Panda & C*! I was thinking I was the only one seeing an _off_ color.. btw, the black & beige/nude version looks gorg!


----------



## jancedtif

The Luly looks nude to me too!


----------



## carlinha

savvysgirl said:


> Of course sweets. Gorgeous arent they. I have to admit im not a massive fan of the leopard fluff ... a little random! (if they are the same colour way as Zoe's) Have you done a search in the US yet?



after staring at the frutti frutti... i agree, what is up with that leopard bow??? :weird: can we remove it?  i think it would look sooooo much better without it!!!!

you know what i would love more - the inspiration shoe from the marchesa runway!!!!


----------



## Alice1979

I tried on the luly 140 at NM today. They had their trunk show, and I did go down 1/2 size in them. Not sure if 160 runs the same as 140.


----------



## sunny2

What kind of colors or skins will be coming out in the LC or Biancas?? For LC all I know is the blue acid and for Biancas I know there was the gray python and hardwick watersnake. Thanks!


----------



## sumnboutme

Alice1979 said:


> I tried on the luly 140 at NM today. They had their trunk show, and I did go down 1/2 size in them. Not sure if 160 runs the same as 140.



thanks for the update *Alice*!  i can't wait to see what SCP and WeHo have in store for me tomorrow  I'm not buying anything though, since I leave for my month-long vacation in about a week....


----------



## Alice1979

^No problem. The lulys are very cute on. NM is getting the nude leather. I also tried on the poseidon in gold, and they definitely run big, at least 1/2 or even 1 full size down. Interesting thing about the posiedon at NM trunk show is that they actually look more like VP than HP. The front platform is shorter and more equivalent to VP.

They're also getting a helmut style in nude satin with pleating front, the black satin strass love flats, coral patent mater Claude, and black patent with red tip mater Claude.


----------



## LavenderIce

Alice1979 said:


> ^No problem. The lulys are very cute on. NM is getting the nude leather. I also tried on the poseidon in gold, and they definitely run big, at least 1/2 or even 1 full size down. Interesting thing about the posiedon at NM trunk show is that they actually look more like VP than HP. The front platform is shorter and more equivalent to VP.
> 
> They're also getting a helmut style in nude satin with pleating front, the black satin strass love flats, coral patent mater Claude, and black patent with red tip mater Claude.



Thanks for the intel Alice!  I'm comforted in knowing you found the Poseidon platform to be closer to the VP than HP.  We'll have to see if the ones in production are as well.  Did you see the Annees Folles in the trunk show?


----------



## Alice1979

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for the intel Alice! I'm comforted in knowing you found the Poseidon platform to be closer to the VP than HP. We'll have to see if the ones in production are as well. Did you see the Annees Folles in the trunk show?


 
No I didn't. Is NM supposed to have them  ? They also had fetilo in nude mesh, bianca sling in different color combo and cork, coral patent zoro, Popi lace-up in different color combo, and Almeria wedges.

All their trunk show pieces are size 37, big improvement from their previous trunk shows, I would say. But all of them run big with the exception of the love flats.


----------



## LavenderIce

Yeah, they were in the NM lookbook.  I've always been lucky that the display sizes at the trunk shows I've gone to are a 37.


----------



## sumnboutme

Alice1979 said:


> I tried on the luly 140 at NM today. They had their trunk show, and I did go down 1/2 size in them. Not sure if 160 runs the same as 140.



yup, luly 160 runs 0.5 size big (at least) and I didn't like the lilac nappa at all!  the lilac color is TOO light IMO and even Amita from SCP made a face when I mentioned lilac nappa 

SCP is getting the Luly 160 in black and nude nappa and multicolor suede (like the Bobo)

nothing new to report on...tried on the Pique Cire and didn't like it, tried on the Jessicas in black and really liked how they fit but I think gray canvas is a better choice, SCP still has the red lizard VP in 36.5, Robertson has turquoise and nude pigalle 120 but the smallest size available is 38, tried on the nude/nude vp and gave it up to another customer (didn't really love it), tried on yoyo strass and fell in love with strass , tried on yolanda in cork and it was just meh....i think that's about it...


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks for the report *Sumn*!  How did you size in the Yolanda?


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks for the update sumn! Black Luly 160......Oh man.....


----------



## regeens

Thanks *Alice and sumn * for the Luly sizing. I guess I'm getting my TTS on this one then.  Appreciate the intel.


----------



## sumnboutme

jancedtif said:


> Thanks for the report *Sumn*!  How did you size in the Yolanda?





dreachick2384 said:


> Thanks for the update sumn! Black Luly 160......Oh man.....



you're welcome 

yolanda runs like the new vp so for me, half size down from old vp size


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the intel. Not really liking the luly so all good then. Pity about the pigalles.


----------



## elfgirl

sumnboutme said:


> SCP is getting the Luly 160 in black and nude nappa and multicolor suede



Do you mean black and nude together, or some in black and some in nude? (Yes, I'm like a dog with a bone on this but I'm holding out hope that those two-tone Lulys from Philip Lim's show will appear somewhere I can buy them!)

Thanks for the update, *sumn*!


----------



## sumnboutme

elfgirl said:


> Do you mean black and nude together, or some in black and some in nude? (Yes, I'm like a dog with a bone on this but I'm holding out hope that those two-tone Lulys from Philip Lim's show will appear somewhere I can buy them!)
> 
> Thanks for the update, *sumn*!



nope...it's exactly like one you got (except in 160mm) and the nude like on NM...the runways ones aren't going to be produced for the public


----------



## elfgirl

sumnboutme said:


> nope...it's exactly like one you got (except in 160mm) and the nude like on NM...*the runways ones aren't going to be produced for the public*



:dots:

Ah, well... maybe I can console myself with some Luly 160s in nude. (And hope they show up some other season...)


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you *sumn* for the update. I guess I'm safe from the luly and free to pursuit my other interest


----------



## CCKL

Alice1979 said:


> ^No problem. The lulys are very cute on. NM is getting the nude leather. I also tried on the poseidon in gold, and they definitely run big, at least 1/2 or even 1 full size down. *Interesting thing about the posiedon at NM trunk show is that they actually look more like VP than HP. The front platform is shorter and more equivalent to VP.*
> 
> They're also getting a helmut style in nude satin with pleating front, the black satin strass love flats, coral patent mater Claude, and black patent with red tip mater Claude.



How weird!!  When i saw them at SCP, I felt like they were more like HPs but VPs would be better


----------



## karwood

Thanks for the intel, *sumn and Alice!*


----------



## hya_been

Thanks for the intel *sumn*, anything else in turquoise other than the pigalle 120?


----------



## sumnboutme

hya_been said:


> Thanks for the intel *sumn*, anything else in turquoise other than the pigalle 120?



Simples at SCP


----------



## erinmiyu

some really pretty new shoes up on saks! is this a simple? the vamp looks lower cut...


----------



## Alice1979

^I think they're called Fifi.


----------



## savvysgirl

FYI ladies ... (esp *brintee!*)

Mount St (UK) will be getting both the black and white colourway Frutti Frutti. Retail is £1280. Motcomb will be getting the black (i believe)


----------



## Aikandy

Those FiFis are hot!


----------



## Vodkaine

savvysgirl said:


> FYI ladies ... (esp *brintee!*)
> 
> Mount St (UK) will be getting both the black and white colourway Frutti Frutti. Retail is £1280. Motcomb will be getting the black (i believe)




Do you know about harrod's ?


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^^ Harrods wont be getting them.


----------



## erinmiyu

Alice1979 said:


> ^I think they're called Fifi.



thanks! i loooove them!


----------



## brintee

Yayyy! Thank you *savvy!!!!!!!!!!*!  



savvysgirl said:


> FYI ladies ... (esp *brintee!*)
> 
> Mount St (UK) will be getting both the black and white colourway Frutti Frutti. Retail is £1280. Motcomb will be getting the black (i believe)


----------



## eggpudding

Hi ladies, sorry if this has been asked before, but does anyone know the name of this peeptoe ankle boot, and any other info? Thanks in advance


----------



## sakura

savvysgirl said:


> FYI ladies ... (esp *brintee!*)
> 
> Mount St (UK) will be getting both the black and white colourway Frutti Frutti. Retail is £1280. Motcomb will be getting the black (i believe)





brintee said:


> Yayyy! Thank you *savvy!!!!!!!!!!*!



*brintee*, are you looking for them in python?  Vegas will be getting them in both ivory and black.


----------



## brintee

Yes, im loving the white python.  Thank you! 



sakura said:


> *brintee*, are you looking for them in python?  Vegas will be getting them in both ivory and black.


----------



## Nereavi

*Christian Louboutin Madame Tall Boots*





Available at Saks http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1264452759741&ev19=1:6


----------



## Star1231

^^Oh thats so sexy!  Im going to have to break my boot-ban and grab a pair asap.


----------



## lilmissb

Doesn't the Fifi have 120 heel? Or does it come in 2 heights. I think Penney's gallery shows a 120


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> Doesn't the Fifi have 120 heel? Or does it come in 2 heights. I think Penney's gallery shows a 120



i think Penney's gallery shows an 85 and a 100


----------



## karwood

eggpudding said:


> Hi ladies, sorry if this has been asked before, but does anyone know the name of this peeptoe ankle boot, and any other info? Thanks in advance


 

This style is called *Christ. *I think they are coming in black patent leather and jute canvas (natural). I know Saks,com has the black patent available for pre-order.


----------



## lilmissb

sumnboutme said:


> i think Penney's gallery shows an 85 and a 100



Really? My eyes need a check then! Whoops, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> Really? My eyes need a check then! Whoops, thanks for the clarification.



the pics are deceiving but she says the heel height in her descriptions


----------



## sunny2

I wish they made a white nabuck python with silver tip LC!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

hi ladies! just a quick update:

i tried on the *babyblue/dove Luly 160 *and the black nappa w/white tip Luly 160 at Horatio this weekend. They were cute but for me, a bit disappointing and i can't describe why- i think i built them up in my head so much that i was bound to be disappointed. For sizing, I found that i could do my old VP size, but .5 down was ideal.  The 160 pitch is barely noticeable because of the platform (think altadama).

I also tried on some white nabuck  and the fine glitter ADs swoon!!!


----------



## eggpudding

Thank you *Karwood*!


----------



## sumnboutme

*nerdy *- i agree w/ ur assessment of the luly...i felt somewhat disappointed too 

and the US boutiques did not order the Lady Claude in python...booooo!


----------



## savvysgirl

Why was there disappointment?


----------



## sumnboutme

savvysgirl said:


> Why was there disappointment?



for me, it's because it looked so good on the runway show and there was a lot of anticipation....so i was excited to try it on and nothing, it was just meh... i don't know.  i usually buy shoes that give me that _weak-in-the-knee_s feeling, and this one didn't feel like that...plus the straps were too long...lol


----------



## regeens

^hmmmm... makes me rethink about ordering them sight unseen. That's already 2 meh votes in the Luly. Guess it's one if those shoes you have to see before purchase. Ok then, thanks *sumn and nerdy*, will wait til I can see them in person before buying. Appreciate the intel.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Attention all Loubie Shoppers! SCP Just received their purple lizard VPS today! Same purple as was released before!*


----------



## shockboogie

OMG *PANda*!!!! I'm excited!!!!! There goes my paycheck!


----------



## JetSetGo!

The pic looks darker! For a second I thought I needed these too!


----------



## lilmissb

^^^ Ah crap!


----------



## PANda_USC

*jetset*, oyy, I hope they're the same color. Regan said a customer saw the exact ones in NY a while ago but failed to buy them there so she bought them today at SCP! It's like a purple with red undertones..the SA said they're quite bright!


----------



## shockboogie

*PANda*, did you get the 37.5 or 38 in this season's lizards? I waitlisted for both.


----------



## PANda_USC

*shock*, I got my green lizards in a 38 (and for fetichas, I tried on the 37.5 and could not get my foot into them, O_O, even though I'm a US 7.5) and Regan said the green ran the same as the purple, so I went up 1/2 size from my US size. If you're a 7.5, I would think you'd need a 38 in the purple lizzies!!!! AHHH I'm so friggin excited for everyone! I know this was some people's holy grail item!


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks *PANda*!!!  I just sent Regan an email. DH is right beside me right now so....


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

sumnboutme said:


> for me, it's because it looked so good on the runway show and there was a lot of anticipation....so i was excited to try it on and nothing, it was just meh... i don't know.  i usually buy shoes that give me that _weak-in-the-knee_s feeling, and this one didn't feel like that...plus the straps were too long...lol



EXACTLY! i really hate to say this (gulp) but they almost looked cheap? it just looked so HOT on the runway and just less than 'eh' in person.


----------



## ChenChen

OMG the purple lizards!!


----------



## ashakes

The purple lizards are so pretty! Congrats Panda!  I think they look darker than mine too, but it could just be the lighting.  Either way, they are beautiful!


----------



## alyssa08

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> EXACTLY! i really hate to say this (gulp) but they almost looked cheap? it just looked so HOT on the runway and just less than 'eh' in person.


 
IA nerdy. I'm sad.


----------



## authenticplease

Wow, Panda the purple lizards are


----------



## Alice1979

The purple lizard VPs are beautiful. Congrats PANda, can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## sumnboutme

the purple lizards are


----------



## regeens

Stunning! They are how much again? For research purposes ofcourse.


----------



## lilmissb

^ The lizards are $1800. I'm devatstated that I had to turn them down...


----------



## meggyg8r

Man, those purple lizards are gorgeous...


----------



## elfgirl

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> EXACTLY! i really hate to say this (gulp) but they almost looked cheap? it just looked so HOT on the runway and just less than 'eh' in person.



Oh, my poor, misunderstood Lulys.  

You guys know I love my Lulys, but I have to agree that I'm disappointed with the colorway after seeing the two-tone version on the runway.  I really think the design lends itself better to the two color design than monotone.  (And, while I'm redesigning Msr. Louboutin's shoes for him , I'd rather the tip and pinking have been something besides white on the black version.)  That said, I wore them to work yesterday and loved them, even after the toes on my right foot went numb!

As for the quality, I don't think they look or feel cheap, but it's a subjective thing. Maybe the design itself may be putting people off? (It's very much the retro WWII-era MJ style rather than the sleeker MJ designs he's done before.)

I'll leave the bright colors and sparkly shoes for you guys and I'll be over here with my old school housewife shoes.


----------



## elfgirl

PANda_USC said:


> *Attention all Loubie Shoppers! SCP Just received their purple lizard VPS today! Same purple as was released before!*



Wow! If I _was _going to do bright color shoes, those would be it.  Gorgeous.


----------



## meggyg8r

elfgirl said:


> Oh, my poor, misunderstood Lulys.
> 
> You guys know I love my Lulys, but I have to agree that I'm disappointed with the colorway after seeing the two-tone version on the runway. I really think the design lends itself better to the two color design than monotone. (And, while I'm redesigning Msr. Louboutin's shoes for him , I'd rather the tip and pinking have been something besides white on the black version.) That said, I wore them to work yesterday and loved them, even after the toes on my right foot went numb!
> 
> As for the quality, I don't think they look or feel cheap, but it's a subjective thing. Maybe the design itself may be putting people off? (It's very much the retro WWII-era MJ style rather than the sleeker MJ designs he's done before.)
> 
> I'll leave the bright colors and sparkly shoes for you guys and I'll be over here with my old school housewife shoes.


 
Have you ever posted photos of your Lulys? I would love to see them.

ETA: Nevermind, found them in the Show us your CLs thread! They do look very retro. I like them!


----------



## erinmiyu

i DIE at the purple lizards. congrats *panda*! i'll just be sitting over here in the corner, pea green with envy!


----------



## japskivt

So excited for Panda and Shock! Purple lizard is gorgeous!


----------



## Noegirl05

Congrats girls!! They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Oh wow, those lizards are stunning!!! Sigh....*lilmissb*, I hear you about the price - I wish they were more affordable.  Congrats to *shock* and *panda* on getting them - please post pics when you get them!


----------



## shockboogie

Thank you *japskivt, Noe, and LouboutinNerd*. Mine should arrive on Friday or Monday at the latest! I can't wait!!!! Thanks for the help too *PANda*!


----------



## regeens

$1800!!!! Is there a smiley that depicts "walking away dejected & rejected"? That's the smiley I need! Must be hard to catch lizards.  Just kidding.

*Panda and Shock*, I will live vicariously through you! Beautiful shoe. Congrats!


----------



## carlinha

congrats *panda* and *shock* with the purple lizzies!!!  i love mine sooo much... these look a bit darker but again it may be the lighting!  can't wait for them to arrive and for us to see pics!


----------



## lolitablue

Cant wait to see the new babies!!!


----------



## Aikandy

I love Asha's comment in the pic thread..


ashakes said:


> New this evening from Horatio.
> 
> Again, lavender Poseidon is exclusive to them so if you want them, call them.  I can post better pics this week *when I receive them*.
> 
> And, the Altadamas are *Nude Patent*.


....


----------



## Aikandy

I feel like that too *MissB*!
man down! _(frankie voice)_


lilmissb said:


> ^ The lizards are $1800. I'm devatstated that I had to turn them down...


----------



## shockboogie

carlinha said:


> congrats *panda* and *shock* with the purple lizzies!!!  i love mine sooo much... these look a bit darker but again it may be the lighting!  can't wait for them to arrive and for us to see pics!



You're my purple lizard inspiration, *C*!!!   Thanks for helping me with sizing and all that too!


----------



## sakura

Aikandy said:


> I feel like that too *MissB*!
> man down! _(frankie voice)_



Purple lizard VPs are actually $1690.


----------



## lilmissb

^ Really? Not that I can get them anyway but Reghan told me they would be $17xx....oh well!


----------



## ashakes

Congrats Panda and Shock!  They really are gorgeous and I a positive you will absolutely love them.  Thanks Sakura. I was actually about to list the price of the lizard VPs, but some people have to pay tax, so I just assumed they were taking that into account.


----------



## Aikandy

Thanks for the price update *Sakura* and *Asha* - that still puts me in a "code 10" though.


----------



## shockboogie

I thought they were 1690 but I was billed close to 1800. Hmm....


----------



## rdgldy

tax??


----------



## shockboogie

rdgldy said:


> tax??



I don't have a local boutique though and shipping can't possibly be more than $100. I should give Reghan a call...


----------



## ashakes

What were you charged shock? Yeah, I know you are in MI so you don't have tax.  Shipping is usually $20.  I mean if the lizards went from $1690 to $1800+ in the span of a few weeks when that was the price of the green lizards.....WTF? LOL


----------



## carlinha

shockboogie said:


> I thought they were 1690 but I was billed close to 1800. Hmm....



tax?  shipping?  you shouldn't have tax in michigan though... i would double check... you should only be billed like $1720 or something like that.


----------



## sakura

*shock*, I would definitely check!  The total doesn't sound right.


----------



## elfgirl

OH. OH MY GOSH. Um, you know that thing I said about not wanting shiny shoes?  Ignore that. 



So. Um, how much were these again? For research, you see...


----------



## sakura

*elfgirl*, they are $1195.


----------



## shockboogie

Figured the discrepancy out after contacting Reghan. My CC company made the error and now it's all fixed. SCP charged only 1710


----------



## elfgirl

sakura said:


> *elfgirl*, they are $1195.



Thank you, *sakura*! 

Oy. I thought they were lavender, as in pastel. Jewel tone purple is...tempting.


----------



## ashakes

shockboogie said:


> Figured the discrepancy out after contacting Reghan. My CC company made the error and now it's all fixed. SCP charged only 1710



Every little bit helps.   Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## elfgirl

meggyg8r said:


> Have you ever posted photos of your Lulys? I would love to see them.
> 
> ETA: Nevermind, found them in the Show us your CLs thread! They do look very retro. I like them!



Thanks, *meggy*! I want to do better pics of them at some point.


----------



## JetSetGo!

elfgirl said:


> OH. OH MY GOSH. Um, you know that thing I said about not wanting shiny shoes?  Ignore that.
> 
> 
> 
> So. Um, how much were these again? For research, you see...



I die.... 
But I am NOT allowed to buy any more purple shoes....


----------



## JetSetGo!

shockboogie said:


> Thanks *PANda*!!!  I just sent Regan an email. DH is right beside me right now so....



You sneaky thing! :ninja:


----------



## roussel

JetSetGo! said:


> I die....
> But I am NOT allowed to buy any more purple shoes....



I would like to see this shoe in different lighting though, it looks really pretty from this angle.  I need a purple shoe...

Shock, you got the lizards?  Yay!


----------



## shockboogie

roussel said:


> I would like to see this shoe in different lighting though, it looks really pretty from this angle.  I need a purple shoe...
> 
> Shock, you got the lizards?  Yay!




Yes I did! They should arrive on Monday!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*::dances with shock::* we're *literally identical shoe twins* since we both purchased them around the same time and they are being "*delivered*" around the same time!


----------



## lilmissb

I don't need a purple shoe....


----------



## lilmissb

Yay about your pricing being reduced shock!


----------



## shockboogie

PANda_USC said:


> *::dances with shock::* we're *literally identical shoe twins* since we both purchased them around the same time and they are being "*delivered*" around the same time!



Identical nicknames too since I'm also known as Panda because of my obsession with pandas!!!

::doing a panda skipping dance with PANda::


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

JetSetGo! said:


> I die....
> But I am NOT allowed to buy any more purple shoes....



Thankfully by the time I go to Horatio in February they will most likely be gone. Soooo pretty!


----------



## elfgirl

JetSetGo! said:


> I die....
> But I am NOT allowed to buy any more purple shoes....


 
But, it's purple! There can never be enough purple. 

My poor collection is very monochromatic (with the occasional red).  Purple would be lovely...I wonder if I could put off the new bag until bonuses.


----------



## Vodkaine

it is supposed to have that "pearl" effect ?


----------



## *Lo

I was told they didnt get the purple poiseidens over a size 40.5


----------



## Nico3327

^ Horatio also only got one pair in each size of the lavender.  If you want it, call them and find out if they have it.  I have my fingers crossed that no-one picks up my size before next Thursday (when my cc billing cycle renews and I call to buy them!)...


----------



## sumnboutme

^they're out of  36.5 and 37 already...


----------



## elfgirl

sumnboutme said:


> ^they're out of  36.5 and 37 already...



That takes care of me.  I don't want to chance having to mess with heel grips just to try the 37.5 and it would have been after 2/1 before I could get them anyway.  

I can't wait to see modeling pics from the lucky ladies who get them though!


----------



## harlow2424

So had to have those purple Poseidons and called Horatio right at opening this morning to buy the 36.5 one! Was on the list for the blue in Miami but this purple is to die for!!!


----------



## mychillywilly

Does the picture of the purple/lavendar poisedon reflect the true color? It looks more royal blue to me, which is very beautiful, even though I am not a fan of the scale look. Can't wait to see reveals!


----------



## sumnboutme

harlow2424 said:


> So had to have those purple Poseidons and called Horatio right at opening this morning to buy the 36.5 one! Was on the list for the blue in Miami but this purple is to die for!!!



so you were the one who had them on hold!


----------



## meggyg8r

I still want to see the aqua!!! That is the color I have been wanting but I'll never get it as they will be long since sold out by the time I'm off my ban. Oh well.


----------



## Nico3327

Please post pics as soon as you get them!!!!



harlow2424 said:


> So had to have those purple Poseidons and called Horatio right at opening this morning to buy the 36.5 one! Was on the list for the blue in Miami but this purple is to die for!!!


----------



## MDM

*Asha*, thank you so much for posting the new arrivals at Horatio.  I didn't even know the AD's were coming out in nude patent.  As soon as I saw your pics, it was love at first sight.  Long story short, they arrive next week.  

I adore my nude VP's, but hate the way they make my toes look.  Sometimes you fall in love with a shoe, but that shoe just won't love you back.  So the nude Altadamas will replace my toe crushing nude VP's.  

Thank you so much, *Asha*!


----------



## harlow2424

sumnboutme said:


> so you were the one who had them on hold!


 
haha yeah....my bad!


----------



## indypup

YAY *harlow*!  Post pics when you get them!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Attention all Loubie Shoppers: SCP just received their shipment of Poseidons in Pearl!*..and the SA said there was some iridescence but we'll see about that..I asked her to send me photos..hopefully they do have some rainbow sheen to them!


----------



## harlow2424

indypup said:


> YAY *harlow*! Post pics when you get them!


 
I will, most def! ahhh i am supposed to be on a ban....


----------



## guccigal07

Where can I get the Altadama 140 in Nude Patent?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

doesn't horatio have them?


----------



## japskivt

guccigal07 said:


> Where can I get the Altadama 140 in Nude Patent?





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> doesn't horatio have them?



Yep. Horatio has them in Nude.


----------



## guccigal07

great will email. Do they run like the VPs?


----------



## japskivt

guccigal07 said:


> great will email. Do they run like the VPs?



Yes. They run like new VP's. If you have any more sizing questions, you should ask in the sizing thread.

Good luck!


----------



## karwood

guccigal07 said:


> great will email. Do they run like the VPs?


 
You should call them. They are not too prompt in responding to emails.


----------



## guccigal07

I just got an email back. they have 38 and I think I might need a 38.5


----------



## karwood

guccigal07 said:


> I just got an email back. they have 38 and I think I might need a 38.5


 
It must be a slow day


----------



## guccigal07

I know...they normally take a day at least...


----------



## karwood

*Ivory Lace Fetilo * at saks.com:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1264799377071&ev19=1:8


----------



## CCKL

PANda_USC said:


> *Attention all Loubie Shoppers: SCP just received their shipment of Poseidons in Pearl!*..and the SA said there was some iridescence but we'll see about that..I asked her to send me photos..hopefully they do have some rainbow sheen to them!



*Panda* - You mean BH right??  SCP is only getting silver and gold but BH did receive their pearl Poseidons today


----------



## PANda_USC

*CCKL*, thanks for correcting me, lol. I wrote too soon. It is BH/Hollywood that has received the Pearl Poseidons!


----------



## compulsive

Black Patent/Lace *Fortitia* $875
Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I'm drooling over the red and white ones to the right....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Forgive me if this has been posted but, does anyone know if these will make it to the stores? I LOVE them


----------



## carlinha

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Forgive me if this has been posted but, does anyone know if these will make it to the stores? I LOVE them
> 
> View attachment 1005433



not in this colorway.... this was a philip lim runway shoe only.

the boutiques will get pale lavender/white trim, black/white trim, and multicolor suede


----------



## compulsive

For you, *Jet*! 

Duvette -- Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## sara999

J - we have those in London in a few different colourways, i think they are super fun


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

carlinha said:


> not in this colorway.... this was a philip lim runway shoe only.
> 
> the boutiques will get pale lavender/white trim, black/white trim, and multicolor suede



Thanks

I guess I'll have to settle for the black/white trim ones.


----------



## Alice1979

I like the duvette in 120, not so much in 100.


----------



## carlinha

here they are: RONETTE


----------



## sumnboutme

harlow2424 said:


> haha yeah....*my bad*!



nope, not your bad...never think that!


----------



## tivogirl

^^ Is the Ronette a 140?


----------



## sumnboutme

tivogirl said:


> ^^ Is the Ronette a 140?



available in 140 and 160 (depending on the color)


----------



## carlinha

tivogirl said:


> ^^ Is the Ronette a 140?



of the pictures i posted, the black are 140mm, the lavender and suede are 160mm


----------



## tivogirl

Thanks, ladies! 
Ouch... too high for me unless that platform is HUGE!


----------



## PANda_USC

Wow! I love the Ronette in *Lavender*! Too bad my short, stumpy legs wont look good in anything that straps around the ankles, lol.


----------



## compulsive

*C*, do you know how much the lavender Ronettes are?:ninja:


----------



## carlinha

compulsive said:


> *C*, do you know how much the lavender Ronettes are?:ninja:



of course 

$1095

miami has them now, and i believe horatio and LV are also expecting the lavender ones.


----------



## compulsive

This is whats going in my head right now: Yes or no? Yes or no?  DBF would kill me.. need to justify these!


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, not sure about the ronettes in the flesh...


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> Hmmm, not sure about the ronettes in the flesh...



yeah i don't like the colors it's being produced in... i really wish they made the black/red for the general public.  those are so much hotter IMO.


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> Hmmm, not sure about the ronettes in the flesh...



if they look anything like the lulys IRL, then def a NO


----------



## carlinha

sumnboutme said:


> if they look anything like the lulys IRL, then def a NO



yes i have a feeling they will look exactly like the lulys in terms of materials and colors.


----------



## sumnboutme

carlinha said:


> yes i have a feeling they will look exactly like the lulys in terms of materials and colors.



it's kinda sad esp because they looked so special on the runway... well, more $$ saved...


----------



## lilmissb

I like the black and white the most but the lavender colours grosses me out. Hate wishy washy colours.


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> yes i have a feeling they will look exactly like the lulys in terms of materials and colors.


 


sumnboutme said:


> it's kinda sad esp because they looked so special on the runway... well, more $$ saved...


 

ITA! I love CL T-straps, but I wish these looked more like the ones on the runway.


----------



## PANda_USC

^^lololol


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> I like the black and white the most but the lavender colours grosses me out. Hate wishy washy colours.



yeah, also known as PASTEL :lolots:

and the multicolor suede one??!?!?!  meet me in the CIRCUS!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Hehehehehe!!! TOTALLY!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

compulsive said:


> For you, *Jet*!
> 
> Duvette -- Bergdorf Goodman



 I loooove them! 
I can't do 120s though... Wah!

I saw another tPFer has them in black with a lizard toe. They are absolutely divine!


----------



## sumnboutme

carlinha said:


> yeah, also known as PASTEL :lolots:
> 
> a*nd the multicolor suede one??!?!?!  meet me in the CIRCUS!!!!*



Reghan and Amita were talking about getting those for themselves!!!  :lolots:


----------



## carlinha

sumnboutme said:


> Reghan and Amita were talking about getting those for themselves!!!  :lolots:



are you SERIOUS?!??!! 

those will definitely make it to 3rd cut.


----------



## jancedtif

compulsive said:


> For you, *Jet*!
> 
> Duvette -- Bergdorf Goodman



Someone please, please, please (*on bended knees, begging*) tell me this shoe is 120!!  I can't do 120 w/o the platform.


----------



## carlinha

jancedtif said:


> Someone please, please, please (*on bended knees, begging*) tell me this shoe is 120!!  I can't do 120 w/o the platform



yes those are 120 *jan*


----------



## diamond*sparkle

Spring 2010 black lace flats, $395

elle.com

Any idea where I can find them?? I neeeed them!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

carlinha said:


> are you SERIOUS?!??!!
> 
> those will definitely make it to 3rd cut.



yeah, i think i gave them weird looks and walked away...hahahaha


----------



## carlinha

sumnboutme said:


> yeah, i think i gave them weird looks and walked away...hahahaha



maybe that's why reghan was mean to you 

how dare you hurt her feelings about the clown shoes!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sumnboutme said:


> yeah, i think i gave them weird looks and walked away...hahahaha


 
I remember that ... "i had you order two pairs so we could both have one!"


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I remember that ... "i had you order two pairs so we could both have one!"




am i missing something here???  will it be the next biggest sleeper hit?


----------



## LavenderIce

JetSetGo! said:


> I loooove them!
> I can't do 120s though... Wah!
> 
> I saw another tPFer has them in *black with a lizard toe*. They are absolutely divine!


 
Lizard?  I wanna see!


----------



## jancedtif

carlinha said:


> yes those are 120 *jan*



Thank you *carlinha*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

diamond*sparkle said:


> Spring 2010 black lace flats, $395
> 
> elle.com
> 
> Any idea where I can find them?? I neeeed them!!!




maybe try asking here if no one knows.

http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/requests-for-help-me-find-this-style-size-313534.html


----------



## sara999

i am almost positive those come in 100s as well as 120s!


----------



## lilmissb

I would love to see the duvette in black/lizard! Are they 120's though? I want them in 100.

Reghan and Amita must be smoking some strong crack multi suede's are gonna be the next big thing!!!  They must be trying to ramp up sales...I hope.


----------



## Alice1979

I have only seen the tonal black or nude duvette 100 at NM.


----------



## japskivt

The duvette is gorgeous!


----------



## LavenderIce

SCP got their multi Luly and Reghan is loving hers!  She said they've already sold one.  btw, for those who want to join the circus, the boutiques who got them didn't get full size runs, so you might have to call around if you're looking.


----------



## japskivt

Not a fan but thank you for the heads up.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ahhh, the lavender ones have my name ALLLL over them!

Is that black or navy?



carlinha said:


> here they are: RONETTE


----------



## CCKL

^^looks like navy to me

The Duvette ...


----------



## carlinha

*jimmy* that is black nappa with white trim, 140mm heel height


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks! I don't need anymore black!

Lavender it is! 140 height with a platform! YES!! Life is great!


----------



## carlinha

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Thanks! I don't need anymore black!
> 
> Lavender it is! 140 height with a platform! YES!! Life is great!



the lavender is 160mm though (at the boutiques at least, i don't know if any of the dept. stores ordered them in 140mm lavender)


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

160 is fine, as long as it is a platform. When will the boutiques be getting them? Price? List?

Just trying to get prepared! Thanks for your help!


----------



## carlinha

jimmyshoogirl said:


> 160 is fine, as long as it is a platform. When will the boutiques be getting them? Price? List?
> 
> Just trying to get prepared! Thanks for your help!



they are $1095 and they are already trickling in... LV has the black, and miami has the lavender... horatio is also expecting them.


----------



## compulsive

JetSetGo! said:


> I loooove them!
> I can't do 120s though... Wah!
> 
> I saw another tPFer has them in *black with a lizard toe*. They are absolutely divine!



 I must see these! I need some lizard in my life..and what better than in some 120's!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

carlinha said:


> they are $1095 and they are already trickling in... Lv has the black, and miami has the lavender... Horatio is also expecting them.


  thanks!!


----------



## natassha68

the Ronettes are BEYOND gorgeous, I have to have the 160's


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh, Natassha, yes you do have to get the 160s!!! Those would be soo fitting for you!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Has anyone seen these Biancas in any lookbooks or stores? I have only found them in Russia so far


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ your pictures arn't showing up for me Jet

Why don't you order them from Russia!?!


----------



## noah8077

Those are pretty Jet!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Oh I see them now ... had to switch browsers.

I haven't seen those anywhere. Can't you order them from Russia?


----------



## dreachick2384

Cant see them, what are they?


----------



## Baggaholic

*jimmyshoogirl* - Lavendar Ronette is at the Miami store. Black is at Horatio. When I was contemplating changing the Poseidon the manager offered those. They just came in this week


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

dreachick2384 said:


> Cant see them, what are they?


 
Look like grey karung biancas to me.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Baggaholic said:


> *jimmyshoogirl* - Lavendar Ronette is at the Miami store. Black is at Horatio. When I was contemplating changing the Poseidon the manager offered those. They just came in this week




AHHHHH!!! Thanks!!


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> Has anyone seen these Biancas in any lookbooks or stores? I have only found them in Russia so far


Those are beautiful!


----------



## indypup

Ohh, those Biancas are amazing.  I really want them.


----------



## elfgirl

Alice1979 said:


> I like the duvette in 120, not so much in 100.



^This. Are the 120s only at the boutiques?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Naked, I can't understand the site that's selling them at all! Here they are again for those who couldn't see them.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Russia doesn't have my size... :cry:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

What?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! 

any sizes around yours you can make work?!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I did a 40 in my other Biancas, but they were already tight. They did give with a couple of wears though... I'll do a little more research and see what I come up with.


----------



## karwood

JetSetGo! said:


> Naked, I can't understand the site that's selling them at all! Here they are again for those who couldn't see them.


 
Oh WOW!!! Those are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## compulsive

Oh my, those are f'n amazing, *Jet*! I hope you can find them in your size! (I'm gonna pretend I didn't see these)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

OMG those Biancas are to die for!!!!!!


----------



## Alice1979

elfgirl said:


> ^This. Are the 120s only at the boutiques?



The 120s shown in the pics a couple pages before are from BG, I'm not sure what the boutiques are getting, perhaps someone else can chime in.



JetSetGo! said:


> Naked, I can't understand the site that's selling them at all! Here they are again for those who couldn't see them.



OMG, those are stunning. I'm gonna pretend I didn't see those either


----------



## elfgirl

Alice1979 said:


> The 120s shown in the pics a couple pages before are from BG, I'm not sure what the boutiques are getting, perhaps someone else can chime in.



I'd looked on the BG site and they only list the all black 100s, none in 120 at all, so I thought I'd misread.  I'll go trawl through the pic thread to see if there's anything over there.  Thanks!


----------



## dreachick2384

Oh man, those karung Biancas are TDF!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Baggaholic said:


> *jimmyshoogirl* - Lavendar Ronette is at the Miami store. Black is at Horatio. When I was contemplating changing the Poseidon the manager offered those. They just came in this week



The Ronette was disappointing because the t-strap flaps everywhere when you walk


----------



## carlinha

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> The Ronette was disappointing because the t-strap flaps everywhere when you walk



what color and heel height did you try on *nerdy*?  what did you think of comfort level and colors?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i tried the black, which was ordered for me last week i think from vegas b/c michael said that horatio was only getting the 'clown' colors.  They were beautiful but if you have wide feet at the ball of foot area it looks awful- also the t-strap does flop out with every step


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

nerdy - NOOOO That is very disappointing because I have extremely thin ankles!

ETA: Oops posted at the same time!

Thanks for the info, I was waiting for someone to try them on so I ask!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jimmyshoogirl said:


> nerdy - NOOOO That is very disappointing because I have extremely thin ankles!
> 
> ETA: Oops posted at the same time!
> 
> Thanks for the info, I was waiting for someone to try them on so I ask!



it wasnt even the ankle strap so i dont think the ankle size matters- it was that the long part of t-strap that crosses the length of the foot just bends outward. i was so sad because i was waiting for these and the luly and was not happy with either   they still look fierce on the runway though!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh ok. Ugh! I guess I will wait for them to come to Houston or Detroit to try them on. Too bad I am not going to be on the runway! lol


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i will surely find a fabulous way to spend my store credit hehe.


----------



## sara999

nerdy is the opening like the catwoman?? i find a weird foot splooge thing that goes on outside of the toe area...ew


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

sara999 said:


> nerdy is the opening like the catwoman?? i find a weird foot splooge thing that goes on outside of the toe area...ew



lol!!! the toe box was shorter


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Nerdy - I am sure you will! I am searching for my Feb purchase and also my V-day gift!


----------



## sara999

oh man. definitely not for my foot then!!! i never thought i had fat feet until i tried on the catwoman


----------



## compulsive

elfgirl said:


> I'd looked on the BG site and they only list the all black 100s, none in 120 at all, so I thought I'd misread.  I'll go trawl through the pic thread to see if there's anything over there.  Thanks!



Try calling the BG store


----------



## sumnboutme

elfgirl said:


> I'd looked on the BG site and they only list the all black 100s, none in 120 at all, so I thought I'd misread.  I'll go trawl through the pic thread to see if there's anything over there.  Thanks!



Robertson has the 120s


----------



## erinmiyu

i love those biancas, *jet*! i hope you are able to find them in your size.

the ronettes seem really cool, but i think i only like them in the runway colorways :/


----------



## elfgirl

Thanks, *compulsive*. I hate talking on the phone unless absolutely necessary so I don't usually think of doing that first. :shame:

Thank you, *sumn*! I'll shoot them an email and see what they have.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*


elfgirl said:



			Thanks, compulsive. I hate talking on the phone unless absolutely necessary so I don't usually think of doing that first. :shame:
		
Click to expand...

*


elfgirl said:


> Thank you, *sumn*! I'll shoot them an email and see what they have.




I am soooo totally the same. I live in fear of the phone! :ninja:


----------



## guccigal07

I have a box on the way! Posedion....in purple 

and AD in nudes as well. I will let you guys know how they fit.


----------



## sumnboutme

JetSetGo! said:


> *
> 
> 
> I am soooo totally the same. I live in fear of the phone! :ninja:*


*

Me too!!! *


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ 




guccigal07 said:


> I have a box on the way! Posedion....in purple
> 
> and AD in nudes as well. I will let you guys know how they fit.




Woohoo!!!


----------



## amazigrace

*jimmy* and *jet,* I SOOOO hope you find the shoes
you want! I'm like everyone else, *jet,* I'm going to
pretend I never saw those Biancas. They are speaking to me,
'get me, get me, get me'!


----------



## lilmissb

Those karung biancas are divine! so pretty...pity they're in Russia though.


----------



## compulsive

JetSetGo! said:


> I am soooo totally the same. I live in fear of the phone! :ninja:



Haha, I do too  I've only made one phone call for a shoe. Oh boy, I was so nervous that my palms were sweaty, my throat was scratchy, and my heart was racing lol. Never again unless it's an emergency!

*elfgirl*, let me know if you need help from my SA @BG. I can always give you his email. He's great 

The Duvettes are $635, FYI.


----------



## CCKL

LOL..you gals are so funny!  I'm actually pretty good at stalking SAs so if you ever want me inquire abt a size/style...lemme know


----------



## carlinha

compulsive said:


> Haha, I do too  I've only made one phone call for a shoe. Oh boy, I was so nervous that my palms were sweaty, my throat was scratchy, and my heart was racing lol. Never again unless it's an emergency!


:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:

i'd rather email than call also... but i do call occasionally, in *dire* emergencies


----------



## compulsive

*J*, I'll be sure to let ya know if I need any of your 

Seriously *carlinha*, I swear I sounded like a man!  We'd all live happier if all the boutiques/stores just respond to our e-mails like the rest of us normal human beings!


----------



## meggyg8r

Haha! I totally have the same fear!! I HATE calling anyone--I don't even like to call for pizza (hello papajohns.com!!)


----------



## JetSetGo!

CCKL said:


> LOL..you gals are so funny!  I'm actually pretty good at stalking SAs so if you ever want me inquire abt a size/style...lemme know



Oooh! It's good to have back up! Hehehehe! Thanks!


----------



## sara999

i HATE calling people!!! i can't believe you guys are the same! i always pass of boutique phone calls to savvy because she doesnt' mind, 

those karung are SO DREAMY! i just have to keep my eyes on the nude bianca prize


----------



## kett

That's so funny, I always make my poor husband make phone calls for me because I HATE using the phone. What is it that makes us feel that way?


----------



## meggyg8r

I have no idea, *kett*!!! I don't know what it is in me that doesn't like dealing with people on the phone. I guess maybe I feel like I can get my point across better when I write my thoughts down? Or that if someone is rude to me I can think of a better retort with some time?? Who knows what it is!!!


----------



## tivogirl

Count me in as another who hates the phone! I think part of it for me is I feel like I'm bothering someone when I call them. I know I hate to talk on the phone and it's usually an intrusion into what I'm already doing. Sure, it's their job and it's a business, but what if I'm interrupting a face-to-face transaction? They were there first, right? I just feel like it's kind of rude and intrusive. With email at least they can answer in their own time... if ever when it comes to the boutiques!


----------



## meggyg8r

oh, *tivogirl*, I hate that.. when I'm being helped in person and then the SA takes a phone call over helping me. Sure, I understand you have to answer a ringing phone if no one else is around, but then you need to say "I'll be with you shortly as I am in the middle of helping a customer."


----------



## meggyg8r

Okay, sorry, I keep perpetuating this!!!

:back2topic:


----------



## elfgirl

I'm obviously in fantastic company with my phone aversion!  



compulsive said:


> *elfgirl*, let me know if you need help from my SA @BG. I can always give you his email. He's great
> 
> The Duvettes are $635, FYI.



That would be fantastic. Thank you, *compulsive*!


----------



## dreachick2384

Does anyone know where the duvette 120 in black patent and lizard are carried and how much they are?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Nerdy - I can kind of see what you mean about the t-strap on the Ronette. Carla, just posted pics in the the no chat thread and they are sticking out. I guess I really have to wait to try those on for my self. Thanks for the info!

They are in 140s at HK too?! Yay!


----------



## Star1231

Does anybody know if the Gold Mimosa Pythons came in the VP?  I know the boutiques carry only the ADs.  TIA ladies!


----------



## Nico3327

^They did.  Check asha's collection thread - she got them and might have posted where they were form.

ETA:  http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...tion-pics-finally-383231-91.html#post13473450


----------



## carlinha

Star1231 said:


> Does anybody know if the Gold Mimosa Pythons came in the VP?  I know the boutiques carry only the ADs.  TIA ladies!



i think she said she got them from horatio boutique also, but PM her if you want


----------



## japskivt

Star1231 said:


> Does anybody know if the Gold Mimosa Pythons came in the VP?  I know the boutiques carry only the ADs.  TIA ladies!



Saks in NYC has them.


----------



## Star1231

Thank you Nico, Carlinha and Jap!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you for the new eye candy, *carlinha*. I love the alta rita diam, I wonder if the blue featured on the website would be available anywhere.


----------



## carlinha

Alice1979 said:


> Thank you for the new eye candy, *carlinha*. I love the alta rita diam, I wonder if the blue featured on the website would be available anywhere.



hmmmm, i have not heard about the blue being available... i know the US boutiques are only getting limited sizes of the silver and black.

HK is only getting the silver.

i am not sure about UK and paris.... or about the US department stores.

also the US boutiques are only getting limited sizes of SILVER margi diams... but barneys is getting the blue and silver.


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you for the heads-up *carlinha*. Barneys' getting the blue margi diam  ? That means I can probably get to try them on. How exciting!


----------



## carlinha

Alice1979 said:


> Thank you for the heads-up *carlinha*. Barneys' getting the blue margi diam  ? That means I can probably get to try them on. How exciting!



yes my thoughts exactly!


----------



## laurayuki

Carlinha any idea on how much the alta rita diams will be ?


----------



## PANda_USC

^*laura*, she mentioned they'd be $1995 or so in the Spring collection thread. ^_^

I really like the *blue strass* alta rita color!


----------



## carlinha

laurayuki said:


> Carlinha any idea on how much the alta rita diams will be ?



yes $1995 USD
or 1295 GBP (with VAT)
or 1335 euros (with VAT)


----------



## PANda_USC

^, *oh my, you're good!*


----------



## laurayuki

^ thanks guys! i love the blue one dream~~~~


----------



## carlinha

PANda_USC said:


> ^*laura*, she mentioned they'd be $1995 or so in the Spring collection thread. ^_^
> 
> I really like the *blue strass* alta rita color!



oh do i see another strass in *panda's* future???


----------



## carlinha

PANda_USC said:


> ^, *oh my, you're good!*



not like i've been doing research or anything


----------



## PANda_USC

oh *carla*, I've already contacted my SA in Paris, LOL, ::

Do you have any new cls(trying to not get scolded by mods by being slightly off topic) you want missy? And the JIG IS UP! You have been doing some very thorough research, ^_^!


----------



## carlinha

PANda_USC said:


> oh *carla*, I've already contacted my SA in Paris, LOL, ::
> 
> Do you have any new cls(trying to not get scolded by mods by being slightly off topic) you want missy? And the JIG IS UP! You have been doing some very thorough research, ^_^!



i'm all over the place... i thought i wanted the ronettes but i HATE the colors it comes in, plus what *nerdy* said about the T-strap flapping with every step is annoying as hell... i'd have to try it in person first before deciding... and i thought i wanted the blue margi diams too... but now i'm not so sure.... that T-strap and ankle strap thing look a little off to me.  again another style to be tried on.  aside from that, just looking, planning and plotting my next purchase


----------



## laurayuki

^^ oh man.. how to choose.. i perhaps margi diams is better with platform? good lord i need to see them in person!!! all strassed out... if they bring out some purple or pink strass... i'm totally dead this year.... 
planning on allocating significant portion of shopping fund to strass


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

PANda_USC said:


> ^, *oh my, you're good!*


 
Yes she is the best!


----------



## PANda_USC

*carla*, hehehe, "plotting", you sound so devious! Me likey! I hope you find a pair you love!

*laura*, I'm in the same boat! If something comes out in *purple* strass, this is gonna be my progression---->O_O -----> ^_^ -----> X_X. Game over:: waves goodbye to new bmw and new apartment ::


----------



## JetSetGo!

PANda_USC said:


> oh *carla*, I've already contacted my SA in Paris, LOL, ::
> 
> Do you have any new cls(*trying to not get scolded by mods by being slightly off topic*) you want missy? And the JIG IS UP! You have been doing some very thorough research, ^_^!




Hehehe. We're not that tough, are we?   < me  < Lula


----------



## PANda_USC

*Jetsetgo*, no no no you're not Ms: Jetsetgo! ::cowers in fear:: jk, :: huggles:: You know you're a sweetheart


----------



## lilmissb

JetSetGo! said:


> Hehehe. We're not that tough, are we?   < me  < Lula



:lolots: :lolots: :lolots: Too cute *Jet!*


----------



## karwood

Has anybody tried on the *Fernando*? I am curious about the sizing.  I did do a search.


----------



## regeens

Anybody buy and/or tried on the *Yolanda *yet?  Interested in fit and what the toe box is like (is it like the Banana or more like the VP)?

*Sumn*, did you say previously that you went with your old or new VP sizing on these?  TIA.


----------



## CCKL

*regeens* - I tried the cork Yolanda in my old VP size and it was fine 


PS: it's very similar to the LCs


----------



## indypup

I love the Yolanda.   What stores are getting it?  I'm nowhere near a boutique to try them on.


----------



## mal

ITA *indypup*! Very nice!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Definitely have the Yolanda on the radar! I want them in either red or camel, but that is down the line in the year. I have too many others that I have my eyes on.

Such a nice name too!


----------



## indypup

Oooh, I'm totally loving the red idea!  But I would die and pay retail if I found them in navy patent.


----------



## CCKL

SCP has the Yolanda in cork and black patent.  IIRC, they're also expecting the nude??


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Yolanda is like the New Simple pump.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Archived due to length.


See our new thread here.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-554967.html


----------

